# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Regional KOI's > Semarang >  Semarang

## beryl

Berhubung dapat teguran dari Pak Ajik Raffles  ::  , maka saya duluin buka forum topik untuk para anggota KOI's dan para hobiis koi di kota Semarang dan sekitarnya..   ::  

Semoga topik ini bisa mempererat tali silaturahmi antar koiers di kota Semarang dan sekitarnya.

Pak Heru, alamat saya di jl Ngesrep Brt VI/46, Wisama Bum. Kapan bisa ketemuan pak??

----------


## cethol

Mungkin kita ketemuan secepatnya dech Pak, kalo boleh saya minta no Telp Pak Beryl.

Salam

HERU
70138881

----------


## beryl

Boleh pak.. Hari sabtu besok gimana pak?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Kayaknya dah pada gak sabar nih....
Klo sukses, burayaknya dikirim ke jakarta juga ya  ::

----------


## cethol

Salam,

Maaf Pak Beryl saya baru bisa ol sekarang, untuk rencana ketemuan besok saya tidak bisa karena mendadak ada acara keluarga dan harus sudah berangkat jum'at malam. Mungkin nanti waktunya bisa diatur ulang.
Sekali lagi maafkan saya Pak.   ::  

Untuk Pak Ajik, itu burayak koi apa burayak ......?????? 

Salam
HERU

----------


## koi_lemes

boss 
kalo pengen lihat koi dimana  ya.. biasanya saya cari koi murah di MATARAM  apa ada alternatif lain .. mohon infonya

regards

----------


## beryl

> boss 
> kalo pengen lihat koi dimana  ya.. biasanya saya cari koi murah di MATARAM  apa ada alternatif lain .. mohon infonya
> 
> regards


Halo pak 'koi lemes'.. Pak, mohon isi di topik perkenalan dulu ya Pak.. Biar semua anggota forum bisa lebih akrab lagi dengan Bapak.
Kalo setahu saya di Semarang ada beberapa tempat untuk hunting koi, salah satu nya di mataram (Istana Koi?). Lalu di Permata Merah (Tamara Koi Center), daerah industri Terboyo (Galery Koi?) dan 1 lagi ada di Ungaran (Siwarak). Di Mangkang (Pak Sutrisno) jg ada Pak, tapi gak tau deh masih buka ato engga, udah lama gak ke sana..

----------


## koi_lemes

> Halo pak 'koi lemes'.. Pak, mohon isi di topik perkenalan dulu ya Pak.. Biar semua anggota forum bisa lebih akrab lagi dengan Bapak.
> Kalo setahu saya di Semarang ada beberapa tempat untuk hunting koi, salah satu nya di mataram (Istana Koi?). Lalu di Permata Merah (Tamara Koi Center), daerah industri Terboyo (Galery Koi?) dan 1 lagi ada di Ungaran (Siwarak). Di Mangkang (Pak Sutrisno) jg ada Pak, tapi gak tau deh masih buka ato engga, udah lama gak ke sana..


mungkin ada no telpon dari toko2 diatas biar enggak kesasar kalo mo kesana..kalo perlu sih ancer ancer nya.. aka alamatnya   ::  

note : sudah terisi pak... perkenalannya.. terimakasih diingatkan

terimakasih sebelumnya

regards

----------


## Ari

Yth bapak berryl, nama saya Ari Wibowo, saya dalam bulan july ada acara kunjungan ke rumah orang tua saya di semarang, kalo bapak berkenan, boleh nggak lihat koleksi bapak, alamat di mana ?
terimakasih banyak, saya tunggu khabarnya.

----------


## beryl

Monggo pak Ari, with my pleasure..   ::  
Alamat lengkap saya ada di thread paling atas sendiri di forum Semarang ini.

Salam,

----------


## Ari

Selamat pagi pak berryl...

Saya tanggal 7 & 8 jadi ke semarang pak untuk datang di pesta pernikahan saudara saya, seandainya nanti waktunya nggak mepet,pengen sekali saya berkunjung ke tempat bapak, hari sabtu atau minggu itu bapak ada acara? thanks

Salam .

Ari Wibowo

----------


## Gom 7rait

Pak Ari

FYI
Mau turun gunung rupanya... saya juga ke Solo tgl 7 pagi & sore ke semarang; tgl 8 (Nonton lomba kicauan), siapa tahu ada waktu kopi darat.

Cheers
Gom

----------


## beryl

Kebalik pak Gom, klo dari Jkt ke Smg berarti naik gunung, tapi klo sebaliknya baru turun gunung.. hehehe..   ::  

Pak Ari, kebetulan saya hari sabtu jg ada undangan resepsi di Ungaran jam 12 siang, mungkin setelah itu baru kita bisa ketemu pak.. Atau jangan2 tempat resepsinya sama nih..   ::  

Kontak aja pak di HP saya, 081325152511

Cheers,

----------


## Ari

Untuk Pak Berryl,,,

Jadi ceritanya saudara saya ada menyelenggarakan pesta pernikahan anaknya tapi di watu gong, saudara saya namanya Bp Sumarjono,baik pak beryl nanti kita lihat saja waktunya, karena saya harus pake jarik jadi ikut panitia, wah nyesel kalo nggak sempat lihat koleksi bapak,



Untuk Pak Gom,,,,

Wah semoga kita bisa ketemu pak gom, nanti saya telpon kalau saya sudah di semarang dan punya free time,sebenarnya saya juga udah kangen mau lihat kota solo, dan nengok sekalian ikan2 saya yang ada di jogja,emang bukan ikan jawara tapi ngangeni je pak. Ada juga rencana nengok ikan saya yang sedang saya besarkan di jaring apung waduk kedung ombo,kalao untuk ikan kawarimono cocok bukan gosanke pokoknya, katanya udah tumbuh 70cm ikan lokal yang saya punya itu.

Allright see you both at semarang Gentlemen

----------


## Davkoi

Salam persahabatan dari Pekalongan , 

berhubung pekalongan dekat Semarang . Jadi rasanya ngak salah kalau regional KOI's nya ikut Semarang .   ::  

Tks 

Davkoi

----------


## beryl

> Untuk Pak Berryl,,,
> 
> Jadi ceritanya saudara saya ada menyelenggarakan pesta pernikahan anaknya tapi di watu gong, saudara saya namanya Bp Sumarjono,baik pak beryl nanti kita lihat saja waktunya, karena saya harus pake jarik jadi ikut panitia, wah nyesel kalo nggak sempat lihat koleksi bapak,


Oh ternyata bukan, hehe.. Oke pak, saya tunggu kabarnya. Tapi kalo jadi, siap2 kecewa ya pak.. Soalnya koleksi koi saya bener2 biasa2 aja..   ::  
Pokoknya yg penting bisa kopi darat n ngobrol2 tentang koi..   ::  

Cheers,

----------


## beryl

> Salam persahabatan dari Pekalongan , 
> 
> berhubung pekalongan dekat Semarang . Jadi rasanya ngak salah kalau regional KOI's nya ikut Semarang .   
> 
> Tks 
> 
> Davkoi


Halo pak dav, boleh2 aja pak..
Tapi ntar klo koiers pekalongan mulai banyak, harus ada regionalnya sendiri lohh..   ::  
BTW, kapan2 klo ada waktu saya boleh meluncur ke "Davkoi" pekalongan ya pak..   ::  

Cheers,

----------


## Ari

Pak berryl....

iya pak,sebenarnya yang paling penting adalah silaturahmi, bukan bagus bagusan koi, karena yang penting kita bisa mendapatkan ketenangan dan kegembiraan dari apa yang kita pelihara.


Pak Davkoi....

Halooo lagi pak dav, dengan senang hati,kita ini khan disatukan oleh hobby yang sama padahal ikannya ada yang dari blitar,bandung,bahkan jepang,tapi mereka akan selalu bisa bersatu,ngomong2 saya udah kangen sama nasi megono dengan lauk singo singoho yo keno,he.he.he


Salam

----------


## Davkoi

Silahkan pak , 

Saya juga sering ke Semarang . kalau ada waktu senggang di Semarang aku akan mampir ke pak beryl . 

Tks

----------


## boby_icon

Perkenalkan saya bobby domisili di tlogosari - semarang, baru kenal koi sekitar 3 bulan. mohon bimbingan supaya koi saya bisa cepet gedhe en sehat - sehat.

Eh iya... pak beryl boleh nyonto kolamnya pak ? sekalian liat - liat ikannya....

----------


## beryl

> Perkenalkan saya bobby domisili di tlogosari - semarang, baru kenal koi sekitar 3 bulan. mohon bimbingan supaya koi saya bisa cepet gedhe en sehat - sehat.
> 
> Eh iya... pak beryl boleh nyonto kolamnya pak ? sekalian liat - liat ikannya....


Boleh aja pak, di forum member pond juga sudah pernah saya postingkan..
Liat2 penghuninya jg bolek kok, sapa tau ada yg tertarik n pas kebetulan pilihannya pas sama ikan yg yg mau saya lepas.. transaksi berlangsung..   ::

----------


## boby_icon

ada ga sih tempat kumpul2 penggemar koi yang rutin di semarang
misalnya tempatnya, tiap hari apa dan jam berapa ?
mungkin pak beryl bisa kasi info pak ?

----------


## boby_icon

wah ... mana lagi nih penggemar koi dari semarang ... kok ga ada lagi yang absen di sini ya ?

nb : pak beryl, koi gallerynya pak rudi yang di terboyo dah pindah ke   
       tembalang nih .... tapi saya ga tau alamatnya, 
       mungkin pak beryl tau ?

----------


## showa

ha ha ha ha


sepertinya kumpul kumpul semarang tambah asik aja nic, sukurlah kalo dah pada kumpul sepertinya acara ** yg lain tinggal di tuangkan aja sambil ngopi bareng....

setelah itu boleh lah undang kita ** di jakarta dalam acara kumpulnya para penggemar koi di semarang sana om......................he he he

atau adakan acara kontes dong di semarang biar kita pada main kesana om.

ayo kita tunggu kabar selanjutnya ya dari penggemar disana.



salam utk semua penggemar koi disana jika nanti jadi kumpul bareng ya dari kami di jakarta.


salam koi



rudy.

----------


## hankoi

Sebenarnya ada tawaran untuk lomba di Semarang cuman mungkin karena kurangnya komunikasi bisa2 dibatalkan untuk lombanya. 

Tapi apabila banyak yang berminat untuk bisa diadakan lomba di semarang mohon untuk segera menghubungi ke :

Tamara Koi Centre / Rudy Tamara, Jl. Permata Merah C 29, Semarang. Telp.024 -3510853, 0816662498

Sangat disayangkan apabila kesempatan ini dilepaskan.
Info juga diutamakan untuk administrator Koi's pak Beryl.

thanks

----------


## boby_icon

sekedar informasi saja bagi yang akan cari koi di semarang

ini alamat dealer yang terdaftar di APKI

1. Koi Gallery / Rudy Hurwanto, Jl. Mpu Sendok, KM2, Gedawang - Banyumanik, Semarang 50266. Contact: 0811290017

2. Ichiban Koi Center / Soetrisno, Jl. Raya Semarang - Kendal Km. 15 Semarang, Telp.(024) 8663100, 8664467,0816662498

3. Tamara Koi Centre / Rudy Tamara, Jl. Permata Merah C 29, Semarang. Telp.024 -3510853, 0816662498

----------


## paimo

pak boby mau nanya ichiban koi ctr tepatnya didaerah mana ya...kalo km.15 sekitar daerah tugu ya pak...??
pak kapan disemarang ada show koi/bazar koi...?
inikan musim pemijahan jadi pasti banyak burayak2...

----------


## Davkoi

Ichiban koi bukannya udah tutup   ::

----------


## paimo

oh...sudah tutup ya...
pak dav kan breeder...ngadain show disemarang dong ama koi`ers semarang...!!
soalnya aku pengen lihat koi yg buanyak terus bisa pilih2 koi yg murah tapi quality-nya nggak ancur2 amat....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

Koi show di Semarang   ::  
Itu urusannya Duo Rudy di Semarang . aku bukan breeder , tapi cuma hobbyist kok yang coba2 jualan ikan   ::

----------


## tenonx

> Koi show di Semarang   
> Itu urusannya Duo Rudy di Semarang . aku bukan breeder , tapi cuma hobbyist kok yang coba2 jualan ikan


Ye... ga masalah donk... emangnya cuman breeder doank yang boleh ngurus Show??  ::

----------


## Davkoi

> Ye... ga masalah donk... emangnya cuman breeder doank yang boleh ngurus Show??


Usulan bagus tuh , Ayo para Hobbyist semarang bersatu padu mengurus Show . 
Siapa yg mau daftar jadi panitia   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

Permisi boleh ikutan gabung disini ( terutama koi-s semarang) pak beryl saya tetangga bapak lho. tepatnya sebelah lapangan tenis tembalang. kapan2 silakan mampir ditempat saya or saya yang main. untuk kumpul2 masalah perkoian saya juga bersedia ditempati ( maaf tempat emang berantakan ) maaf sekali lagi untuk para senior bukan bermaksud untuk ngelancangi/ tidak menghormati. salam koi-s :P  :P  :P

----------


## beryl

> Permisi boleh ikutan gabung disini ( terutama koi-s semarang) pak beryl saya tetangga bapak lho. tepatnya sebelah lapangan tenis tembalang. kapan2 silakan mampir ditempat saya or saya yang main. untuk kumpul2 masalah perkoian saya juga bersedia ditempati ( maaf tempat emang berantakan ) maaf sekali lagi untuk para senior bukan bermaksud untuk ngelancangi/ tidak menghormati. salam koi-s :P  :P  :P


Halo pak Doddy, sebelah lap tennis tembalang yg dekat jln tol ya?

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> Permisi boleh ikutan gabung disini ( terutama koi-s semarang) pak beryl saya tetangga bapak lho. tepatnya sebelah lapangan tenis tembalang. kapan2 silakan mampir ditempat saya or saya yang main. untuk kumpul2 masalah perkoian saya juga bersedia ditempati ( maaf tempat emang berantakan ) maaf sekali lagi untuk para senior bukan bermaksud untuk ngelancangi/ tidak menghormati. salam koi-s :P  :P  :P
> 
> 
> Halo pak Doddy, sebelah lap tennis tembalang yg dekat jln tol ya?


benar pak  :P  :P  :P

----------


## beryl

Baru ngeh klo pak Doddy = fariz koi.. hehehe..

----------


## doddy

BENAR SEKALI PAK. silakan ketempat saya pak. wah kemarin liat bandung 4th koi show 2008 meriah sekali. kapan ya semarang dapat ngadain acara seperti itu/ mungkin kecil2an dulu untuk semarang dan sekitarnya. (mimpi kali ya) :P  :P  :P

----------


## boby_icon

> kapan2 silakan mampir ditempat saya or saya yang main. untuk kumpul2 masalah perkoian saya juga bersedia ditempati ( maaf tempat emang berantakan ) maaf sekali lagi untuk para senior bukan bermaksud untuk ngelancangi/ tidak menghormati. salam koi-s :P  :P  :P


ayo dah koi's2 semarang, tentukan tanggalnya ayo, mas dody dah bersedia ketempatan nih....

----------


## hankoi

> BENAR SEKALI PAK. silakan ketempat saya pak. wah kemarin liat bandung 4th koi show 2008 meriah sekali. kapan ya semarang dapat ngadain acara seperti itu/ mungkin kecil2an dulu untuk semarang dan sekitarnya. (mimpi kali ya) :P  :P  :P


sering kali mimpi bisa jadi kenyataan kok mas  ::   ::   percaya pada mimpi dan mimpi akan menuntun kita menjadi kenyataan  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## paimo

> Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> kapan2 silakan mampir ditempat saya or saya yang main. untuk kumpul2 masalah perkoian saya juga bersedia ditempati ( maaf tempat emang berantakan ) maaf sekali lagi untuk para senior bukan bermaksud untuk ngelancangi/ tidak menghormati. salam koi-s :P  :P  :P
> 
> 
> ayo dah koi's2 semarang, tentukan tanggalnya ayo, mas dody dah bersedia ketempatan nih....


jadi nggak ya....koi show disemarang....? harus nabung (  DAK/alokasi dana khusus ) dari sekarang nih...

----------


## boby_icon

koi show belakangan aja , yang penting kumpul - kumpul dulu yuk...
biar kenal satu sama lain   ::

----------


## paimo

ayo...ayo...kumpul...kumpul......!!!!!
wong semarang dan sekitarnya ayo podo kumpul bareng-bareng...

----------


## doddy

Saya kemarin sempat ngobrol ama pak Rudi Tamara. kita tunggu aja tanggal mainnya :P  :P  :P

----------


## tenonx

Nah gitu donk kumpul2, sayang saya di Jogja tapi baru kerja di Jakarta, jadi cuman bisa numpang sumbang saran...   ::  

Semoga cepet pada kumpul biar ada Show Semarang, mosok cuman Jakarta Bandung trus2an eheheheh

Capeeekkk deeehhhhh  ::

----------


## beryl

usul aja sih.. mendingan kita ngumpul2 dulu aja, dari kumpul2 kita bisa create sesuatu. ngga perlu show dulu, yg penting bisa saling bersilaturahmi dan ngobrol bareng masalah koi dll..   ::  

gimana pak doddy, bisa dikoordinasi?   ::

----------


## boby_icon

iya pak dody aja yang sudah bersedia ketempatan duluan copy darat koi's semarang yang tentuin tangalnya, kita ngikut aja

----------


## doddy

Klo saya pribadi sih oke2 aja pak. mungkin hanya waktunya yg kita atur sedemikian rupa agar bisa kumpul sebanyak mungkin. silakan aja ayo2

----------


## Bony

Holla Semarang Koi crazy, nuwun sewu kulo badi introduction, nama saya Bony, (mas Beryl katanya kan hrs introduce my self juga di sini). Kayaknya bulan April agak semangat mau kongkow kok jadi letoy lagi semangatnya, pengaruh naik BBM ya? Ayo Friends semangat dong semangat....  ::   ::  Kalau mau ngumpul di tempatnya mas Doddy, kalau terlalu sesak, saya punya padang rumput, disebelahnya tinggal gelar tiker, kalau mau bawa tenda silahkan, kompor, panci, sekalian dapurnya juga boleh, kalau mau berenang juga boleh tapi sama ikan saya.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## beryl

Dear Semarangan.. hehe..

Menyambung pembicaraan kita tentang ngumpul2 bareng regional Semarang, mohon kehadiran rekan2 sekalian untuk hadir pada pertemuan yg akan diadakan pada tanggal 14 Juni 2008.

Mengingat pentingnya acara dan keterbatasan tempat, mohon konfirmasi kehadiran dari rekan2 sekalian melalui PM ke saya atau sms ke hp saya (081325152511).

Mari kita majukan dunia per-koi-an di kota kita..   ::  

Salam,

----------


## boby_icon

hari sabtu ya ?
wuehehehehe boleh dah, bolos lg ah..... 
saya pasti hadir mas beryl. 

jam berapa :
tempat        :

btw, kalo istri ngeyel o ikut boleh gak mas?

----------


## doddy

akur bang Beryl. saya usahakan datang. klo diberitahukan teman yang lain gmana biar seru

----------


## William Pantoni

Sekarang selain Koi...jadi bnyk binatang lain nya....
Ada monyet.........ada kucing....ada tedy bear (? )....  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Besok2.....cari icon ikan paus ah....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Pak Will,
Icon nya gak ikan hiu apa ikan piranha pak??    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

kapan ganti icon ikan nemo???

----------


## paimo

bos beryl.... pertemuan tempatnya dimana ......?

----------


## beryl

Halo, sorry late reply..
Pertemuan pada hari sabtu, 14 Juni 2008, jam 18.00 di RM. Penang Jl. Gajahmada, Semarang. Sebelah RM. Santai Ria.

Salam,

----------


## boby_icon

> hari sabtu, 14 Juli 2008, jam 18.00 
> Salam,


bukan 14 Juni 2008 to ? wleh sebulan lagi nu ...
hayoo mas beryl yg bener juni apa juli   ::   ::   ::

----------


## beryl

Coba di cek lagi, udah bener kok, 14 juni.. haha..
Sorry, salah ketik..   ::  yg bener 14 juni..

----------


## doddy

oke bos Beryl sampai ketemu di lokasi

----------


## doddy

*SELAMAT ATAS TERBENTUKNYA KEMBALI SEMARANG KOI CLUB SEMOGA PERKOIAN SEMARANG SEMAKIN MAJU. SELAMAT UNTUK PAK RUDY TAMARA YANG DIDAULAT SEBAGAI KETUA. 
Pak Beryl kok gak balik lagi ya!!!*

----------


## doddy

> Holla Semarang Koi crazy, nuwun sewu kulo badi introduction, nama saya Bony, (mas Beryl katanya kan hrs introduce my self juga di sini). Kayaknya bulan April agak semangat mau kongkow kok jadi letoy lagi semangatnya, pengaruh naik BBM ya? Ayo Friends semangat dong semangat....   Kalau mau ngumpul di tempatnya mas Doddy, kalau terlalu sesak, saya punya padang rumput, disebelahnya tinggal gelar tiker, kalau mau bawa tenda silahkan, kompor, panci, sekalian dapurnya juga boleh, kalau mau berenang juga boleh tapi sama ikan saya.


Menyambung yang tadi malam, kumpulnya besok sabtu depan ditempat bapak biar bisa main bola kan padang rumputnya udah jadi  ::

----------


## tenonx

wah.. wah.. selamat selamat.. semoga semarang kembali marak untuk dunia perkoiannya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Selamat..selamat...selamat...atas tegaknya kembali Semarang Koi Klub.
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

digosok2 trus makanya tegak kembali dab   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

*CONGRATULATIONS NEW BORN SKC*

----------


## showa

Selamat utk kawan kawan penggemar ikan koi di Semarang dgn terpilihnya Om RUDY TAMARA seperti wajah per koian semarang akan semangkin cemerlang serta di dukung para pecinta lainnya.

sukses dan sukses, kami menunggu undangan kontesnya nih dari semarang.

----------


## Gom 7rait

Semarang... dari Jogya dan Solo sangat dekat lah yah... bisa dibilang sodara kali... So jika semarang bangkit-berdiri-tegak-lurus tentunya Solo bakal terinduksi... Ayo semarang.... wake up!!! 

cheers

----------


## doddy

ayo solo dan pekalongan bisa kumpul dulu di semarang. rencana besok sabtu ada kumpul2 disemarang kok. bisa tanyakan p Beryl   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> Selamat utk kawan kawan penggemar ikan koi di Semarang dgn terpilihnya Om RUDY TAMARA seperti wajah per koian semarang akan semangkin cemerlang serta di dukung para pecinta lainnya.
> 
> sukses dan sukses, kami menunggu undangan kontesnya nih dari semarang.


WAh Suhu sudah persiapkan ikan gawat-gawat-gawat persaingan bakal sengit yah  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

iya nih... udah banyak peserta yang nyolong start cari ikan duluan neh... 

tinggal tunggu kabar kontesnya kapan mo dimulai   ::   ::   ::

----------


## beryl

> Semarang... dari Jogya dan Solo sangat dekat lah yah... bisa dibilang sodara kali... So jika semarang bangkit-berdiri-tegak-lurus tentunya Solo bakal terinduksi... Ayo semarang.... wake up!!! 
> 
> cheers


Bang Gom,
Gimana klo sabtu besok ke semarang, kan deket tuh dr solo..   ::  

Salam,

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by Gom 7rait
> 
> Semarang... dari Jogya dan Solo sangat dekat lah yah... bisa dibilang sodara kali... So jika semarang bangkit-berdiri-tegak-lurus tentunya Solo bakal terinduksi... Ayo semarang.... wake up!!! 
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> Bang Gom,
> Gimana klo sabtu besok ke semarang, kan deket tuh dr solo..   
> ...


ayo2 Om Beryl udah buat undangan lho!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

solonya deket ama semarang, cuman masalahnya kayaknya bang Gom yang baru ga deket ke solo ehehehehheh bener ga pak    ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

Wah... terimakasih undangannya,..

Ntar saya info ke Pak Ari dkk

Kalau Sabtu ini belum bisa pak, Sabtu depan tgl, 28 ...baru bisa he...eee... 

Anyway, kita pasti ikut ambil bagian kalau ada "acara" di semarang lah... 

Salam

----------


## Davkoi

> Wah... terimakasih undangannya,..
> 
> Ntar saya info ke Pak Ari dkk
> 
> Kalau Sabtu ini belum bisa pak, Sabtu depan tgl, 28 ...baru bisa he...eee... 
> 
> Anyway, kita pasti ikut ambil bagian kalau ada "acara" di semarang lah... 
> 
> Salam


sama bang gom, tgl 21 gue juga ngak bisa   ::   ::   ::  
Diundur aja , bro beryl . pertemuannya di tgl 28 aja .   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by Gom 7rait
> 
> Wah... terimakasih undangannya,..
> 
> Ntar saya info ke Pak Ari dkk
> 
> Kalau Sabtu ini belum bisa pak, Sabtu depan tgl, 28 ...baru bisa he...eee... 
> 
> Anyway, kita pasti ikut ambil bagian kalau ada "acara" di semarang lah... 
> ...


Salam P David. tadi udah tinjau lokasi ya??? Tadi Om Beryl tlp saya tetapi saya kerja masuk siang. Btw next time bisa bertemu. gmana klo tgl 28 ketemuan lagi he..he..he..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## beryl

Bang gom dan bro dav, betul kata om doddy.. kita bisa bikin lagi kok pertemuan tgl 28.. tapi harus datang ya..   ::   ::  
Isunya sih, pak rudi showa jg mau hadir kok..  ::  
Om rud, jgn buat kita kecewa ya.. ditunggu lho seperti janjinya tadi..  :P 

Salam,

----------


## Gom 7rait

He...eee... 

Kalau ada acara pinggir kolam di semarang why not Pak Beryl? Kita usahain bagi2 waktu...kebetulan ada pa' Le disemarang lagi konsul-konsul N plan buat pond setelah lihat koi-koi ane. 

cheers

----------


## tenonx

asyik deh tuh.... 27 pertemuan di Solo, 28 lanjut di semarang   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

He...eee...

Sekalian silaturahmi...Nonx. Sekali mendayung satu dua pulau terlewati... sekali mandi basah kuyup ampe bulu-bulu...neh... 

cheers

----------


## tenonx

> He...eee...
> 
> Sekalian silaturahmi...Nonx. Sekali mendayung satu dua pulau terlewati... sekali mandi basah kuyup ampe bulu-bulu...neh... 
> 
> cheers


iya pak bagus sekali nih, perlu digalakkan untuk semua daerah nih, biar tambah rame lagi   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ari-radja

> He...eee... 
> 
> Kalau ada acara pinggir kolam di semarang why not Pak Beryl? Kita usahain bagi2 waktu...kebetulan ada pa' Le disemarang lagi konsul-konsul N plan buat pond setelah lihat koi-koi ane. 
> 
> cheers


Bapak-bapak, tgl 28 Juni ini kami ada rencana ketemuan sambil BBQ udang galah di kolam pak Eko di Delanggu, yang airnya langsung dari mata air cokro. Kalau tidak keberatan, bagaimana kalau acara Semarang kita gelar di Delanggu?

Salam,

Ari
------------------------
Koi-s ID: 190506094

www.radar-jogja.com

----------


## doddy

[quote=ari-radja]


> He...eee... 
> 
> Kalau ada acara pinggir kolam di semarang why not Pak Beryl? Kita usahain bagi2 waktu...kebetulan ada pa' Le disemarang lagi konsul-konsul N plan buat pond setelah lihat koi-koi ane. 
> 
> cheers


Bapak-bapak, tgl 28 Juni ini kami ada rencana ketemuan sambil BBQ udang galah di kolam pak Eko di Delanggu, yang airnya langsung dari mata air cokro. Kalau tidak keberatan, bagaimana kalau acara Semarang kita gelar di Delanggu?

Salam,

Ari[/quote:2w8suzqa]
kumpulnya diasemarang aja gmana???  tapi gak pake BBQ, tapi klo guramenya dari delanggu boleh lah ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

[quote=doddy]


> Originally Posted by "Gom 7rait":1lgix3d1
> 
> He...eee... 
> 
> Kalau ada acara pinggir kolam di semarang why not Pak Beryl? Kita usahain bagi2 waktu...kebetulan ada pa' Le disemarang lagi konsul-konsul N plan buat pond setelah lihat koi-koi ane. 
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> ...


kumpulnya diasemarang aja gmana???  tapi gak pake BBQ, tapi klo guramenya dari delanggu boleh lah :: [/quote:1lgix3d1]

Mas Doddy

Ndak ada gurame di Delanggu, airnya terlalu dingin, gurame nggak kuat hidup di air dingin, adanya nila, udang...
Gurame ada di Rawa-Bening; lebih dekat dari Ungaran kan? He..ee...ee...

Cheers

----------


## Davkoi

kalau gua sih ngikut aja   ::   ::   ::  
di solo boleh , semarang juga boleh . tinggal tancap gas   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

semarang mau buat koi show. sedang dalam penggodokan rumusannya. tunggu tanggal mainnya  ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Ditunggu tanggal main nya mas   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :roll

tiket nya harga berapa yagh . .. .  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## hariwake

aloo Mas Beryl..........  ::  

kenalin ini Ari,

ada acara kumpul ngak....? plus mau tanya alamat + no telp

1.Istana Koi di mataram
2.Galery Koi hi daerah industri Terboyo
3.Pak Sutrisno di mangkang

makasih ya..........!!!   ::

----------


## hariwake

[quote="koi_lemes"]boss 
kalo pengen lihat koi dimana  ya.. biasanya saya cari koi murah di MATARAM  apa ada alternatif lain .. mohon infonya

wah mau borong2 ya bos........  ::  

beli yang banyak ya ntar klu lebih aq siap terima..........  ::

----------


## tenonx

Coba aja ke Rudy Tamara di , Jl. Permata Merah C 29, Semarang. Telp.024 -3510853, 0816662498

----------


## hariwake

> Coba aja ke Rudy Tamara di , Jl. Permata Merah C 29, Semarang. Telp.024 -3510853, 0816662498


klu Pak Rudi sudah kenal tp yg ke3 ini blm
1.Istana Koi di mataram
2.Galery Koi hi daerah industri Terboyo
3.Pak Sutrisno di mangkang

ayo...ayo...bagi2 alamatnya dong

----------


## boby_icon

salam kenal mas hariwake

 1. kalo istana koi, dah pindah ke jl. gajah, 
     sekarang sih masih dalam bangun  membangun rumahnya, 
     jadi kegiatan jual koi kayaknya belum deh.

 2. Galery koi milik pak rudy hur di terboyoy dah pindah juga,
     pindah di jl. empu sendok km2 rt01/ rw 05, gedawang - banyumanik

 3. Kalo pak sutrisno, saya ga tau .....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Bony

Pak Hariwake, kalau pak Sutrisno sekarang udah nggak jualan lagi, showroom yang di Mangkang sudah tutup.
Kalau yang lain juga ada lho pak, ke MasDoddy, Faris Koi juga punya ikan lumayan2 juga ada yg lokal ada yg impor ( Promosi nih mas Doddy), alamatnya di Tembalang, lewat pintu tol tembalang ada keliatan spanduk fariz koi nya.
Mas Bobby, kok nggak pernah nongol lagi di SKC nya ? Ayo dong hadir aja, cuekin aja tuh syarat2 klubnya yang penting guyub.

----------


## Davkoi

> Kalau yang lain juga ada lho pak, ke MasDoddy, Faris Koi juga punya ikan lumayan2 juga ada yg lokal ada yg impor ( Promosi nih mas Doddy), alamatnya di Tembalang, lewat pintu tol tembalang ada keliatan spanduk fariz koi nya.


promosi juga . Mas doddy nanti buka stand di Show Semarang . please come & visit .   ::   ::   ::  




> Mas Bobby, kok nggak pernah nongol lagi di SKC nya ? Ayo dong hadir aja, cuekin aja tuh syarat2 klubnya yang penting guyub.


Iya nih . mas bobby ngak pernah kelihatan . apa perlu dijemput ?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## beryl

> aloo Mas Beryl..........  
> 
> kenalin ini Ari,
> 
> ada acara kumpul ngak....? plus mau tanya alamat + no telp
> 
> 1.Istana Koi di mataram
> 2.Galery Koi hi daerah industri Terboyo
> 3.Pak Sutrisno di mangkang
> ...


Halo mas Ari, selamat bergabung..
Wahh, itu dah dijawab sama temen2 yg lain, dah komplet-plet..   ::  

Salam,

----------


## boby_icon

> Mas Bobby, kok nggak pernah nongol lagi di SKC nya ? Ayo dong hadir aja, cuekin aja tuh syarat2 klubnya yang penting guyub.


hehehe malu mas .... orang tak punya   ::  , 
kangen juga jane kumpul2 ama mas bony, mas beryl dan pak doddy.
kalo kumpul2 sesama koi-s forum aja ayo deh, 
tapi kalo skc ... weleh ... malu ....   ::   ::

----------


## beryl

> Mas Bobby, kok nggak pernah nongol lagi di SKC nya ? Ayo dong hadir aja, cuekin aja tuh syarat2 klubnya yang penting guyub.


Betul sekaliiii.. 100 buat pak Bony, cuekin aja lagii, buat kita2 hobiis mah itu cuman nomer sekian, nomer satu nya ya silaturahim atar sesama hobiis, senasib kena viruz ganass..   ::  

Salam,

----------


## paimo

> Mas Bobby, kok nggak pernah nongol lagi di SKC nya ? Ayo dong hadir aja, cuekin aja tuh syarat2 klubnya yang penting guyub.


kalo p.bobby aja minder apalagi aku yg cuman wong ndeso.....
emang ada syarat2 tertentu untuk jadi anggota club SKC ya.....?
trus basecamp tempat ngumpul2nya dimana......?
[/b]

----------


## tenonx

ganti aja klo gitu syaratnya ehehehhehe   ::   ::   ::   ::  

buat donk biar semua orang yang punya koi, walaupun cuman sebiji tetep boleh ikut club

----------


## hariwake

makasih ya Mas boby,mas bony,mas beryl,mas david

yang blum dijawab Galery Koi di daerah industri Terboyo   ::   ::   ::  

yg pada tahu,aq dikabari   ::  

utk SMG&sekitarnya KOI seller yg sy tahu
1 P.Rudy tamara
2 P.Agus ungaran
3 P.Is Cepiring
4 P.David Pekalongan
5 P.Riyanto Ngaliyan
6 P.Rudi EmpuSendok
7 P.Doddy Tembalang

Klu ada yg blm tersebut harap rekan2 bisa nambahi

Thanks ya.


From kudus with KOI's

----------


## beryl

> salam kenal mas hariwake
> ...
>  2. Galery koi milik pak rudy hur di terboyoy dah pindah juga,
>      pindah di jl. empu sendok km2 rt01/ rw 05, gedawang - banyumanik
> ...


Ini udah dijawab sama mas bobby..

Salam,

----------


## boby_icon

> 6 P.Rudi EmpuSendok


= *Galery Koi di daerah industri Terboyo*




> 2. Galery koi milik pak rudy hur di terboyo dah pindah juga,
>      pindah di jl. empu sendok km2 rt01/ rw 05, gedawang - banyumanik





> 7 P.Doddy Tembalang


 = *tempat nongkrong asik nih .... setuju ga pak dody ?*  ::   ::   ::

----------


## paimo

> 5 P.Riyanto Ngaliyan


ada yg tahu alamat lengkapnya....?

----------


## doddy

Terimakasih Pak Bony dan Om Dav dipromosiin.
 mas Boby dan mas paimo, kita welcome kok, mau kumpul2 ditempat saya or Pak Bony oke aja kecuali pas dinas/kerja lho. klo kerja kan harus untuk keluarga dan ikan kan hobi, jadi klo pas dinas ya gak bisa. Ayo kumpul2

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by Bony
> 
> Mas Bobby, kok nggak pernah nongol lagi di SKC nya ? Ayo dong hadir aja, cuekin aja tuh syarat2 klubnya yang penting guyub.
> 
> 
> Betul sekaliiii.. 100 buat pak Bony, cuekin aja lagii, buat kita2 hobiis mah itu cuman nomer sekian, nomer satu nya ya silaturahim atar sesama hobiis, senasib kena viruz ganass..   
> 
> Salam,


  ::   ::   ::   ::  100 juga buat Om Beryl   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hariwake

> Originally Posted by hariwake
> 
> 5 P.Riyanto Ngaliyan
> 
> 
> ada yg tahu alamat lengkapnya....?


coba call di 02470778866

----------


## Bony

Hi All Semarang Kois Enthusiast, sebagai saudara sepenyakitan (koi akut), SKC cuma salah satu wadah bezz, tapi masih ada wadah lain utk silaturohim, kayaknya Bang Beryl dan Bang Doddy mau bikin Tembalang Entusiast of Kois Association (TEKA, baca Teko/datang), bukannya mau menyaingi SKC, tapi cuma mewadahi hobbist yang malu2, nanti aspirasinya tetap kita tampung buat dibawa ke SKC. Gimana setuju para sedulur?

----------


## Bony

Eh tambahan lagi temen2, untuk turut meramaikan acara show di Sri ratu besok, dimohon dgn sangat dukungan dan partisipasinya, baik berupa kehadiran maupun doanya, pokoknya kita bersama buat guyub Semarang, biar yang hobbist di luar Semarang tidak menyangka di Semarang cuma pelihara 'Bandeng' tok, buat di bakar atau di pepes, tapi juga pelihara 'Nishikigoi' kayak hobbist2 di tempat lain (rodo Serious..... nich), buat jadi klangenan. 
Bagaimana Friends ? Apakah pada tergugah....., ungkapan hati saya yang paling dalam (gara2 koi ane jadi serious nich)...hehehe......

----------


## beryl

Haha.. Kreatif juga nih si boss.. Setuju ide nya, mewadahi hobbiis tanpa neko2 dan tanpa embel2 lainnya..
Nah, klo ini prinsipnya sama dengan semangat KOI's bos..
Gimana kalo kita membuat KOI's Semarang Chapter atau KOI's Regional Semarang atau KOI's Jateng atau KOI's apalah..
Karena menurut saya, KOI's sudah sangat sempurna untuk sebuah club penggemar ikan koi yang mengutamakan prinsip kekeluargaan dan kesetiakawanan yang berlandaskan rasa cinta dan memiliki Koi serta perkembangannya..
Gimana bos?

----------


## Bony

Walaupun saya belum termasuk anggota KOI'S, dengan sepenuh hati sy setuju, Ayo2 temen2 yg masih malu2, Bang Beryl memberikan usulan yang 'Dahsyat' menggembirakan, dalam waktu deket mari kita kopi darat utk merealisasikan usulan tersebut ( kaya' carik lurah woro2 ya). Hari Jumat sore atau sabtu pagi, nggak usah lama2, cua bertatap muka sejenak sambil nonton GO nya ikan Bang Beryl sama ikan saya, hahahaha........Gimana Bang, goyang terus?

----------


## doddy

Akur P Bony dan Om Beryl. aku setuju banget, ayo Mas Boby dan mas paimo ajak yang lain.

----------


## paimo

KOI`s Jateng........ide yg briliant.......
boleh nih....apa kumpulnya tetep di tembalang....?
tp bisanya sabtu sore atau minggu nih.....

Btw :bos beryl....gambar icon-nya dimana ya....?

----------


## boby_icon

> Hari Jumat sore atau sabtu pagi, nggak usah lama2, cua bertatap muka sejenak sambil nonton GO nya ikan Bang Beryl sama ikan saya, hahahaha........Gimana Bang, goyang terus?


besok sabtu mas bony ? oke. jam brp ?

----------


## beryl

Hahaha..
Sabtu jam 9 pagi di tembalang, siapp..

Salam,

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Mantap dah Semarang, boleh juga tuh ide:
*Semarang KOI's Chapter*  ::   ::

----------


## Bony

Setelah kehabisan tenaga di SKC show, atau krn lagi menahan lapar, dan dahaga  (puasa), kayaknya regional Semarang Sepiiiiiiiiii........, sekali.
 ::   ::  atau ngabuburit bareng visit pond siapa gitu lho.......
Ayo Bang Beryl jgn ngurus network  terus nanti koinya jelous lho, nggak mau pulang ke Ngesrep, betah di Tembalang.  ::   :P   ::   :P

----------


## doddy

::   ::   ::  Sepi ya pak, tapi kita kan tidak. Walaupun bapak pulang saya datang dan sebaliknya, tapi tetap hampir tiap hari ketemu. Emang enak ngabuburit ama ikan, mau magrib baru pulang dan buka puasa. sebentar lagi saya meluncur deh.

----------


## beryl

> Setelah kehabisan tenaga di SKC show, atau krn lagi menahan lapar, dan dahaga  (puasa), kayaknya regional Semarang Sepiiiiiiiiii........, sekali.
>   atau ngabuburit bareng visit pond siapa gitu lho.......
> Ayo Bang Beryl jgn ngurus network  terus nanti koinya jelous lho, nggak mau pulang ke Ngesrep, betah di Tembalang.   :P    :P


Hahaha.. Bener2 jelous apa kena rayuan penghuni kolam Tembalang yaa..??   ::  
Gimana kalo kita ngadain buka puasa bersama, seru ngga yaa..??

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by Bony
> 
> Setelah kehabisan tenaga di SKC show, atau krn lagi menahan lapar, dan dahaga  (puasa), kayaknya regional Semarang Sepiiiiiiiiii........, sekali.
>   atau ngabuburit bareng visit pond siapa gitu lho.......
> Ayo Bang Beryl jgn ngurus network  terus nanti koinya jelous lho, nggak mau pulang ke Ngesrep, betah di Tembalang.   :P    :P
> 
> 
> Hahaha.. Bener2 jelous apa kena rayuan penghuni kolam Tembalang yaa..??   
> Gimana kalo kita ngadain buka puasa bersama, seru ngga yaa..??


He..he..he.. ngabuburit aja gak jadi-jadi, kapan bukanya???

----------


## h3ln1k

kenalan dulu ah   :: 

saya helmy juga tembalang koi club biasanya nongkrong di mas doddy dulu sering nongkrong di o-fish trus sepi en koinya ga keurus thn 2004 an pada koiT baru tahun ini piara lagi coz kangen lagi piara koi

selamat juga bwt mas doddy dengan grand champion showanya ntar kapan2 mampir lagi ke farizkoi mumpung deket   ::

----------


## boby_icon

wah nambah lagi nih ... cah semarang
sip dah....
salam kenal pak/om/mas helmy

----------


## doddy

Terima kasih mas Helmy. Oke aku tunggu

----------


## h3ln1k

halo pak boby pagi-pagi dah rame neh koi conference   ::   ada pak sunu bu nana om pantoni dll

----------


## h3ln1k

o ya mas dody ada permintaan dari koi conference minta upload fotonya kolam yang baru om sunu nanya tuh

----------


## Bony

> Originally Posted by beryl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Bony
> 
> ...


Kena deh lo, Oom Beryl  ::   ::   ::  , Gimana kalau ngabuburitnya hari Sabtu sore, terus....terus ....terus bukanya ke ikan bakar sebelah, hmmmmmmm :P  :P  :P 
Oom Helmi, tembalang sebelah mana ya ?

----------


## h3ln1k

saya di bulusan pak belakang polsek tembalang

----------


## doddy

> o ya mas dody ada permintaan dari koi conference minta upload fotonya kolam yang baru om sunu nanya tuh


Udah ada di treat dari kita untuk member pond judulnya "kolam disemarang" itu waktu kolam baru jadi dan kemarin jadi hijau sekarang berangsur2 bening. padahal pesanan CB baru datang dan belum dicoba. Mungkin airnya takut ya??? besok klo udah masukin CB aku UpLoad deh. btw aku foto dulu sebelum dan sesudahnya.

----------


## h3ln1k

sipp mas

----------


## boby_icon

*pak dody dan mas beryl ....*

majalahe dah sampe ni dirumahku, dititipin ke aku.
ntar aku anter ke contere pak doddy ae ya
tapi kapan ya ? 
pak dody kalo sore di tembalang ga ?

eh btw pak bony dah dapet lom ya ?

----------


## doddy

Aku besok ke muntilan untuk tinjau sawah yang diperbaiki untuk breeding rabu pagi dan kamis sore di tembalang. Pak Bony blm tahu udah dapat majalah or belum. tapi selalu ada yang jaga kok

----------


## beryl

> *pak dody dan mas beryl ....*
> 
> majalahe dah sampe ni dirumahku, dititipin ke aku.
> ntar aku anter ke contere pak doddy ae ya
> tapi kapan ya ? 
> pak dody kalo sore di tembalang ga ?
> 
> eh btw pak bony dah dapet lom ya ?


Bawa langsung aja ke markas tembalang mas  ::  , kan ada yg jaga..
Pak bony udah dapet kok..

Salam,

----------


## beryl

> Originally Posted by beryl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Bony
> 
> ...


Hahaha.. Lha ngabuburit kok dipinggir kolam, kurang pas dong klo ngga sambil ngopi plus ngerokok..   ::  
Jd mending buka pusa bersama aja, jd bisa ngopi plus ngerokok plus ngobrol ngalor ngidul.. :P

----------


## boby_icon

kamis aja ya .....
sekalian deh ngobrol ngalor ngidul 
jam 5 an tak ke markas tembalang.

----------


## h3ln1k

fix neh jadwal kamis sore buka bareng ?

----------


## doddy

buka puasa or ngabuburit doang gak tau. tapi nanti sore tetap kesana.  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

oke om insyaAllah saya kesana abis jualan jamu

----------


## h3ln1k

wah abis lebaran sepi ix pada masih mudik yah   ::

----------


## showa

semarang ada yg tertarik jadi agen majalah kois..........?, ayo siapa mau........diobral nih.  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> semarang ada yg tertarik jadi agen majalah kois..........?, ayo siapa mau........diobral nih.


wah sebenarnya mau om tapi bisa-bisa majalahnya disobek-sobek ama anak saya neh maklum masih kecil pengin tahu terus itu apaan yg edisi pertama aja udah jadi slice by slice  kalo mau baca harus disatuin kayak puzzle   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

om doddy jadi agennya majalah koi-s om kan ada tempat di tembalang buat naro majalah2   ::

----------


## tenonx

Ayo semarang, kok abis puasa trus ga ada suaranya neh   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

Om Tenonx jangan keras2 ya. Krn lagi breding nich ( nanti ikannya malu klo rame2   ::   ::   ::  ) dan Om Bony lagi buat kolam buat culing hasil breding. breding showa dainichi pejantan showa sakai, kohaku sakai, dan kohaku taniguci. Gingrin cagoi pejantan kohaku sakai 2ekor.

----------


## hankoi

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> 


gAK tahu maksudnya mas???

----------


## hankoi

Taw mas  , , , , , maksut nya maw ta trawang  , , , ,, ,   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> Om Tenonx jangan keras2 ya. Krn lagi breding nich ( nanti ikannya malu klo rame2     ) dan Om Bony lagi buat kolam buat culing hasil breding. breding showa dainichi pejantan showa sakai, kohaku sakai, dan kohaku taniguci. Gingrin cagoi pejantan kohaku sakai 2ekor.


Malam ini , bro Doddy jadi sutradara BF koi   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

w00oow , , , ,,ditunggu dvd bokep nya_wkwkwkwkkwkwkwkwk   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

klo jadi nontonnya ber2 ama Om Bony   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

Aku kok rak di jak   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Bony

Sabar2 ya sobat, rencana sih mau tak dokumentasikan, tetapi berhubung hujan, adem......... enak di rumah  ::   ::   ::  tau kan yang kumaksud, besok pagi hasilnya aja yg kita dok. kesian mereka nanti terganggu kalau yang nonton banyak .... lagian terancam UU pornografi....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

Dav loe kan jauh?!. Pak Bony tadi pagi udah aku lihat jam04.00 udah pada nelor tapi gak lihat banyak or tidak krn gelap sekilas betinanya udah kecapaian dihajar 3 pejantan baik showa dan cagoinya. silakan didokumentasikan   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Bony

Telah bertelur dgn selamat dua betina Showa dinichi dan ginrin chagoi miyatake, iya mas dod yg chagoi tuntas....tas...tas, yang Showa masih tersisa sedikit...... Selamat ya Oom Beryl akhirnya beban chagoi sdh dilepaskan (red-telur).... Udah di dok. tapi nggak jelas (keruh). Kalau dilihat hasil akhirnya kayaknya yang chagoi filmnya pasti lebih hot ya.......................  ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> Telah bertelur dgn selamat dua betina Showa dinichi dan ginrin chagoi miyatake, iya mas dod yg chagoi tuntas....tas...tas, yang Showa masih tersisa sedikit...... Selamat ya Oom Beryl akhirnya beban chagoi sdh dilepaskan (red-telur).... Udah di dok. tapi nggak jelas (keruh). Kalau dilihat hasil akhirnya kayaknya yang chagoi filmnya pasti lebih hot ya.......................


thanks berat Pak pagi2 malah udah ngrepotin angkat ikan   ::   ::   ::  
Om Beryl belum bangun pak. aku tlp gak diangkat, mungkin tadi malam tirakat agar chagoinya berhsil nelor   ::   ::   ::   semoga telornya jadi koi yang baik   ::   ::   ::

----------


## boby_icon

kalo ga cukup tempat buat burayak ....
siap menampung  :P  :P  :P   ::   ::   ::  

jiwa gretongan   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

wah selamat2 om beryl atas kelahiran putra putri ginrin chagoinya dan pak bony atas kelahiran putra putri showa en kohakunya wah ga kabar2 neh mo bikin film kan deket bisa mampir   ::   tapi ga bisa datang deng lha di pekalongan mau ke om david ga sempet waktunya en bingung jalannya   ::

----------


## mario85

salam kenal juga ni mario di majapahit wah kpan2 nih boleh mampir ke toko2 maklum masih newbie

----------


## Bony

Dipersila Oom Mario, kadang2 kita juga ngumpul tanpa rencana kok di fariz Koi nya Oom Doddy, jadi bisa saling meracuni dan menularkan koi virus masing2 (viruznya variannya banyak lho........dan hati2 nggak ada obatnya....hehehe).

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   setujuh ama om bony siapin aja vaksinnya   ::

----------


## mario85

hahaha boleh deh kpan2 main2 ke sana skalian tanya2 tapi baru bisanya bln depan blm balik abis masih kuliah nih hehehe...

oo ya ni juga berhubung gw mau bikin kolam ada org yg bisa ngerjian ga ya kalo cmn tukang bangunan sih ada tapi gak perngalaman bikin kolam thx...rencananya sih waktu plg indo lgsg bikin kecil2 aja kok buat di samping rumah n diatas permukaan tanah jadi gak isa dalem2 ni spek nya 2.5 x 1.2 x 1.2.....

----------


## h3ln1k

kuliah dimana om? kalo mau ada ahlinya di sini pak awal cirebon nicknya disini spirulina atau yg rumahnya semarang yg bikin kolamnya pak bony si mas jamal

----------


## mario85

gw kuliah di malaysia n akhir thn ini bakal libur panjang bgt ampe feb gosip malah maret hahahha.  
jadi gak ada kerjaan nti deh gw coba hub mereka n kalo dah siap minta rekomen nya kalo hunting bareng hahahha.....

wah gak ada kontaknya susah juga donk wah yg spirulina dari cirebon ya kejauhan lah susah klo bisa yg smg n skitarnya aja thx

----------


## h3ln1k

yang mas jamal 085866315560

----------


## mario85

mkakasih ya nti deh gw coba hub ini tadi u blg pak jamal yg bikin kolamnya pak bonny tu yg idnya jga bony kan...thx lagi

----------


## h3ln1k

> mkakasih ya nti deh gw coba hub ini tadi u blg pak jamal yg bikin kolamnya pak bonny tu yg idnya jga bony kan...thx lagi


 bukan euy yang idnya bony itu pak bony yg punya kolam wah ntar dimarahin om bony loh   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

Boleh juga main ke Doddy Fariz koi   ::   ::   ::  
Kolam nya mantap abissss  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

boleh maen ke davkoi ga om   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> boleh maen ke davkoi ga om


Silahkan   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> hahaha boleh deh kpan2 main2 ke sana skalian tanya2 tapi baru bisanya bln depan blm balik abis masih kuliah nih hehehe...
> 
> oo ya ni juga berhubung gw mau bikin kolam ada org yg bisa ngerjian ga ya kalo cmn tukang bangunan sih ada tapi gak perngalaman bikin kolam thx...rencananya sih waktu plg indo lgsg bikin kecil2 aja kok buat di samping rumah n diatas permukaan tanah jadi gak isa dalem2 ni spek nya 2.5 x 1.2 x 1.2.....


Sama Om semua mulai dari kecil dulu, klo virusnya ganas ya cepet jadi besar   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

hahha ya ini pak... sbenernya dulu dah punya dikit2 yg lokal tapi waktu pindahan rumah gak ada kolam jadi terpaksa gak pelihara lagi...trus kuliah jadi dah gak pernah di rumah lagi...ok deh pak awal nov dah balik ntar lgsg maen ke tempat bapak...

----------


## h3ln1k

ditunggu om di fariz koi tempat mangkal koi-s regional semarang   ::   ayo om bob jadi pindah ke tembalang   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

mantab bener deh ............
salut buat om Ddy & Bny

aku kok jadi ketinggalan 2 halaman   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> mantab bener deh ............
> salut buat om Ddy & Bny
> 
> aku kok jadi ketinggalan 2 halaman


halo Om Teninx dimana nich?

----------


## tenonx

wo lha...... ya tentu di jogja to om Doddy   ::   ::   ::   ::  
klo ke tmpt Han bilang2 ya... nanti aku langsung meluncur jg ke sana   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ikut ikut ikut   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ayo ayo ayo regional semarang calling roger

----------


## h3ln1k

yah pada kamana neh??   ::   ::   ::   eh om om kalo beli bioball yang karungan beli dimana yah? ama air pump yasunaga ataw air pump resun kapasitas besar? soale biasane beli di om bing suyudi ga ada   ::   ::

----------


## superkoi

> yah pada kamana neh??      eh om om kalo beli bioball yang karungan beli dimana yah? ama air pump yasunaga ataw air pump resun kapasitas besar? soale biasane beli di om bing suyudi ga ada


halo om helmy, bioball coba cari di hanson di tanahmas. Klo yasunaga di mbing apa ada?klo resun d mbing ada tuh..

----------


## beryl

> yah pada kamana neh??      eh om om kalo beli bioball yang karungan beli dimana yah? ama air pump yasunaga ataw air pump resun kapasitas besar? soale biasane beli di om bing suyudi ga ada


Hayah.. Mosok gak tau mas..  :P 
Di rudy tamara or rudy hur, jualnya bioball karungan. Yasunaga di rudy tamara jg ada..

----------


## Bony

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> yah pada kamana neh??      eh om om kalo beli bioball yang karungan beli dimana yah? ama air pump yasunaga ataw air pump resun kapasitas besar? soale biasane beli di om bing suyudi ga ada   
> 
> 
> Hayah.. Mosok gak tau mas..  :P 
> Di rudy tamara or rudy hur, jualnya bioball karungan. Yasunaga di rudy tamara jg ada..


Coba pake Oyster shell Oom, saya juga mau coba buat kolam baru, katanya ...lebih murah  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> yah pada kamana neh??      eh om om kalo beli bioball yang karungan beli dimana yah? ama air pump yasunaga ataw air pump resun kapasitas besar? soale biasane beli di om bing suyudi ga ada   
> 
> 
> Hayah.. Mosok gak tau mas..  :P 
> Di rudy tamara or rudy hur, jualnya bioball karungan. Yasunaga di rudy tamara jg ada..



lhoo piye to om beryl katanya harus nyari topik biar rame regional semarang   ::   ::   ::   lumayan kan satu topik di saut beberapa rekan   ::   o ya om bony katanya kulit kerang (kayak di om rudi hur) tuh ataw karang jamur ya om doddy  katanya bisa bikin sumi lebih tebel ntar deh om bony nunggu budget dulu mau ngisi filternya lagi   ::

----------


## Bony

Sebagian besar pake kulit kerang kayak yg di Hur, kombinasi filter mat sedikit, buktinya ya di kolam hur itu, kalau karang jahe, kayaknya lebih cepat naik TDS sama PHnya, kulit kerang walau tdk sebesar krg jahe, dgn catatan air sumbernya Soft Oom Helmy (sumur di daerah kita kan soft, jd teorinya cocok kalau pake kerang atau karang ini), begitcu Oom.

----------


## h3ln1k

sipp om saya juga tertarik dengan kulit kerang gara2 maen ke om rudi hur 1 karungnya berapa duit om? kayaknya di om rudi hur yg kolam gede smua chamber pake kulit kerang itu cuman 1 chamber aja yg pake filter mat yang menuju kolam utama dan udah mature benerr sampe tumbuh keong2 kecil

----------


## h3ln1k

ayoo semarang ngadain acara pond visiting   ::

----------


## beryl

okeh.. pertama ke kolam sampeyan dulu yahh..  ::

----------


## showa

jgn lupa laporannya ber.............?

hahahahahahahahaha

----------


## h3ln1k

> okeh.. pertama ke kolam sampeyan dulu yahh..


asem ik kolam seng elek sek  ga popo wes tapi kapan di ece awas ke   ::   ::

----------


## beryl

> jgn lupa laporannya ber.............?
> 
> hahahahahahahahaha


Beresss om, masukin ke majalah kan..  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ayoo kapan starting dari semarang atas ke semarang bawah ataw kebalikannya?   ::

----------


## nash

wah ga di sangka banyak juga member dari Semarang yak...
asik2.... lam kenal semua nya.....  ::

----------


## boby_icon

citarumnya belah mana rick, aku di tlogosari

----------


## h3ln1k

tambah rame bob tuh ada temen sesama daerah bawah deket lagi citarum ama tlogosari tinggal lewat arteri   ::

----------


## nash

> citarumnya belah mana rick, aku di tlogosari


di daerah progo 3...  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

met sembuh ya om doddy biar cepet ramein forum lagi    ::

----------


## h3ln1k

besok sabtu visiting pond ke highland jam berapa bos bony?   ::

----------


## Bony

haloooooo Semarang kok sepi lagi ya? lagi acik dengan kolamna macing2 yak.... Kira2 siapa yang mau ikut berangkat ke MGK ya? kalau ada yang mau nimbrung angkutan ikannya, kita mau pake mobil box, kayaknya masih ada ruang sisa nih, tapi kalau nggak ya kita pake mobil mungil aja kayak xenia gitu loh.....

----------


## h3ln1k

> haloooooo Semarang kok sepi lagi ya? lagi acik dengan kolamna macing2 yak.... Kira2 siapa yang mau ikut berangkat ke MGK ya? kalau ada yang mau nimbrung angkutan ikannya, kita mau pake mobil box, kayaknya masih ada ruang sisa nih, tapi kalau nggak ya kita pake mobil mungil aja kayak xenia gitu loh.....


xenia item ataw avanza item om? ambil di ngesrep barat tuh ya   ::   ane ga ikut om weekend ngurusin seminar tak support aja ikannya menang smuwa jangan lupa lumba2nya diikutin biar jadi GC   ::

----------


## boby_icon

aku juga ga bisa ikut pak,
maklum kacung PLN kudu siap siaga   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Bony

Telah diberangkatkan dgn sukses td malam dengan pelepasan yang "gelap gulita"   ::   ::   ::  , kontingen semarang (dgn peserta yg biasanya, RT, RH (katanya ikan customer), Doddy, Ane ), yg akhirnya berangkat dgn mobil Box yang msh bersisa tempatnya, mudah2an ada tambahan penumpang hasil berburu besok  ::   ::   ::  BTW mohon doa restu temen2 koi addict Semarang, semoga peserta (iwak'e maksude), berangkat dan pulang dengan kondisi sehat walafiat, syukur2 bawa oleh2   ::   ::   ::

----------


## boby_icon

to : pak bony dan pak dody

saya turut mendoakan dari smg pak. 

semoga selamat sampai di tujuan tanpa kurang sesuatu apapun.
dan
semoga berhasil meraih kesuksesan dalam perlombaan.

you are the best.

----------


## doddy

Berita dari MGK
1. RT bawa pulang 6 sertifikat
2. RH ?
3. Bn bawa pulang 2 sertifikat
4. Dy bawa pulang 3 sertifikat
5. Yg bawa pulang 2 sertifikat

----------


## h3ln1k

fotone om dod   ::

----------


## paimo

di tahun 2009 sudah ada 2 even....
bulan juni/juli di semarang....
akhir tahun/desember di surabaya.....

disurabaya yg masih setahun lagi aja sudah pada heboh rak karuan.....
lha semarang yg ada lebih dulu malah adem ayem........

wong2 semarang pada menyang ngendi tho.....kok podo ora ono sing ngetok.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

Mas Paimo. 2009 udah byk kontes lho.
1. feb ZNA jakarta
2. Solo
3. juni semarang
4. desember surabaya.
kontak2 dong. loe lama gak muncul   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

kapan ki kongkow nang highland maneh om bony om dod calling rogerrr   ::

----------


## paimo

> Mas Paimo. 2009 udah byk kontes lho.
> 1. feb ZNA jakarta
> 2. Solo
> 3. juni semarang
> 4. desember surabaya.
> kontak2 dong. loe lama gak muncul


malu boss....asli wong ndeso katrok....nggak pede...
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
boss....sedikit saran saja...kontes sudah disiapkan sejak dini agar lebih baik dari SKC Show yg kemarin....
sekedar penilaian dari anak kemarin sore....
SKC Show kemarin tempat kurang luas dan pemisahan setiap klasifikasi/kelas agak rancu...

kiranya dibutuhkan tenaganya saya siap boss....tp bisanya sabtu/minggu...
maklum buruh kecil nggak kerja ya nggak makan.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koikadeudeuh

wah bahaya...makan dulu sebelum kerja nanti lemes lho.....klo koi mau turun kontes sih lain..puasa dulu baru kerja kontes...hehehe.... :P

----------


## doddy

Ya mas Paimo. utk acara besok hrs lebih baik dari kemarin dong. nanti saya sampaikan. TQ

----------


## h3ln1k

mangkanya om paimo kalo pas kumpul2 di highland dateng dunk saya juga wong ndeso rumah saya ajah dipinggir sawah   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ayo ayo wong semarang kok meneng kabeh   ::   ::   ::   om dodi om boni om boby om paimo om mario om okka om rova sapa lagi yang belon diabsen? om bon udah jadi blon RS bersalinnya? wah sakai kohakunya grownya kurang gara2 pencernaan kurang beres om tak kirain masalah pakan tak kasih saki hikari juga dilepeh jadi caranya harus pelet dilembutkan trus disuapin baru ga dimuntahin lagi terserah disuapinnya mau berapa pelet sekaligus mau tuh ikan jan manja tenan   ::

----------


## hankoi

noempang lewat ea mas , , , , , ,

----------


## h3ln1k

> noempang lewat ea mas , , , , , ,


 tak gawakke jaring ngko   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ayo semarang kok sepi gini sehhh   ::   ::

----------


## troy

mending cepetan ndang pindah suroboyo ae om...

----------


## mrbunta

> mending cepetan ndang pindah suroboyo ae om...


wuik ada provokator

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> mending cepetan ndang pindah suroboyo ae om...
> 
> 
> wuik ada provokator


  ::   ::   ::   ruamee tenann hari Senin 5 Januari 2009 rekor posting terbanyak di surabaya mung 3 jam a n tok iso 30 an halaman   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

itu lah hebatnya surabaya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> itu lah hebatnya surabaya


soale ono seng ga iso nganggo ym   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> itu lah hebatnya surabaya


wah...yg bersangkutan disindir terus neh.....

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


 ben iso ym om kan tambah koneksi ga cuman di web ajah   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

alo alo om wahyu rogerr   ::   saya, om boni, om dodi, om beryl di daerah tembalang smuwa trus ada om bobi di telogosari om oka di ketileng

----------


## wahyu

> alo alo om wahyu rogerr    saya, om boni, om dodi, om beryl di daerah tembalang smuwa trus ada om bobi di telogosari om oka di ketileng



hai.....hai.....apa pada makan siang ya  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

udah makan siang om   ::   tuh ada lagi om rova om mario trus sapa lagi ya   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

beryl kmana ya.........katanya mau mampir kerumah?...majalah koi's jadi cetak di semarang gak......  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

wah ga tau ketok om   ::   emang mau cetak di semarang? om di semarang mana?

----------


## wahyu

> udah makan siang om    tuh ada lagi om rova om mario trus sapa lagi ya



om......kapan2 kumpul2 dmana gitu....

----------


## h3ln1k

biasanya di highland tempatnya om boni sebelahnya mas dodi udah lama ga pernah kumpul2 lagi neh   ::

----------


## wahyu

Katanya sih  ::  ...ini aq lg nglobi lewat beryl soalnya dia temenku dari sma ...saya tinggal di muradi...om dmana?

----------


## h3ln1k

> Katanya sih  ...ini aq lg nglobi lewat beryl soalnya dia temenku dari sma ...saya tinggal di muradi...om dmana?


muradi ki ndi yo tau krungu lali daerah e   ::   opo cedak kyai saleh? aku di tembalang om

----------


## wahyu

hallo om tinggal dmana  ::

----------


## wahyu

abdulrahman saleh om........ikannya banyak om...eee siapa tau ada yg mau dijual

----------


## h3ln1k

> abdulrahman saleh om........ikannya banyak om...eee siapa tau ada yg mau dijual


tuh mas dodi ikannya banyak banget cari impor ataw F1?

----------


## Bony

Hayo...hayo liburan sdh selesai .......katanya ramalan th 2009, main2 yang berbau air paling cocok tuh.....Ayo kita main ikan lagil  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Bony

Mas Hel, saking produktifnya region Suroboyo, Oom Riwin sampai jadi Moderator Region Semarang tuh....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Mas Hel, saking produktifnya region Suroboyo, Oom Riwin sampai jadi Moderator Region Semarang tuh....


  ::   ::   mangkanya itu om gile benerr tuh om ong om kwang om har om torajiro om riwin semalem sampe 30 halaman tak kira in kena flood ataw apa jebule tenanan   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Bony

Mangkanya Suroboyo dapat giliran Ind All Comb Koi Show 2009 sbg tuan rumah , Guyub je.... awake dewe mung sing young   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

bener om   ::   lha nggone dewe akeh seng ga iso pas online bareng2 ngunu   ::   iku suroboyo kan pas online bareng2 kabeh do ngomong kabeh dadine gayeng tenan   ::   ::

----------


## Bony

ting...tong....ting ...tong... halo...halo...."Semarang koi addict" prepare for fishing......  ::   ::   ::   mohon dukungannya dong untuk bahu membahu persiapan All Young bulan Juni 2009......

----------


## h3ln1k

butuh apa ajah om   ::

----------


## wahyu

> butuh apa ajah om



semarang mau ada lomba....  ::   ::  ...beneran nih...kita buat seramai mungkin  ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Mangkanya Suroboyo dapat giliran Ind All Comb Koi Show 2009 sbg tuan rumah , Guyub je.... awake dewe mung sing young


suroboyo gitu loh..!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## cantonguy

Di Smg lagi kekurangan bonex kali... heheheh ... 
Kunci utk jadi thread terpanjang dan top posting .... rai gedheg... wakakakkaka   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> bener om    lha nggone dewe akeh seng ga iso pas online bareng2 ngunu    iku suroboyo kan pas online bareng2 kabeh do ngomong kabeh dadine gayeng tenan


om helmi...mengko kapan2 arek surobyo meh nggawe regional semarang dadi gayeng...paling gak iso nyalip serpong sek....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   ::   monggo monggo ae soale regional semarang omahe cedak2 dadine nak ngobrol langsung nang pinggir kolam   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

ya ayo ben tambah rame smg...wes dewe wong smg gawe rame dewe...tapi kok skrg dah nda pernah ngumpul maneh...

----------


## h3ln1k

jane yo kumpul2 bos mung ga kondo kondo   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

iki tak rewangi titik2....ben dadi top posting bareng2...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> iki tak rewangi titik2....ben dadi top posting bareng2...


  ::   ::   jo lali sok juni loh om   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

ora ono seng reply  ::  ...podo download kabeh yo...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> ora ono seng reply  ...podo download kabeh yo...


  ::   ::   ga om lagi persiapan bulan depan ama juni   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> iki tak rewangi titik2....ben dadi top posting bareng2...   
> 
> 
>     jo lali sok juni loh om


....ok,,,pasti teko...semarang,,,pokok e kaline ojo banjir lho..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

khusus om top kaline tak asatke wes    ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> khusus om top kaline tak asatke wes


...sek akeh ta,,,lumpia...seng nyang endi2 asli kabeh...ra ono seng palsu..  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   ngko nak nang semarang kontak2 om  tak tukakno lunpia palsu tapi asli  ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> ngko nak nang semarang kontak2 om  tak tukakno lunpia palsu tapi asli


...ok....ojo lali ...yo.....lunpia seng palsu tapi asli kui.....ora tau ngrasake..  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> Di Smg lagi kekurangan bonex kali... heheheh ... 
> Kunci utk jadi thread terpanjang dan top posting .... rai gedheg... wakakakkaka


ayo teman2 , segera posting yg banyak . 
Apa perlu bantuan si nyemot 
 HAN , BANTUIN SEMARANG DONG

----------


## Davkoi

> ya ayo ben tambah rame smg...wes dewe wong smg gawe rame dewe...tapi kok skrg dah nda pernah ngumpul maneh...


Sesuk awan kumpul 
Ono Davkoi meh Teko

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> bener om    lha nggone dewe akeh seng ga iso pas online bareng2 ngunu    iku suroboyo kan pas online bareng2 kabeh do ngomong kabeh dadine gayeng tenan   
> 
> 
> om helmi...mengko kapan2 arek surobyo meh nggawe regional semarang dadi gayeng...paling gak iso nyalip serpong sek....


wah.. mo dpt bantuan nih semarang...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

sekalian tak nunut Kampanye ndek SEMARANG....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> sekalian tak nunut Kampanye ndek SEMARANG....


wah ternyata om top msh ol toh.. gmn om ikannya? dah kawin pa blm?

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> abdulrahman saleh om........ikannya banyak om...eee siapa tau ada yg mau dijual
> 
> 
> tuh mas dodi ikannya banyak banget cari impor ataw F1?



udah sering ksana om.....  ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> sekalian tak nunut Kampanye ndek SEMARANG....



om top ada stok ikan bagus2 gak   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> sekalian tak nunut Kampanye ndek SEMARANG....    
> 
> 
> 
> om top ada stok ikan bagus2 gak


ada byk om,jangankan yg bagus.. Yg super aja ada.. Tinggal duitnya buat beli ikan yg ga ada He3x..

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ...


yg Super , di tunggu kedatanggannya di Show Semarang nanti   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

gampang mah kalo ama om top kalo ga ada duit bisa tuker ama lunpia tuh koi   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> gampang mah kalo ama om top kalo ga ada duit bisa tuker ama lunpia tuh koi


betul om.lumpia semarang mmg top tenan.terutama yg d jl mataram ama gang lombok.om top pasti ngiler liat lumpia nya.. Wk5x..

----------


## mario85

> gampang mah kalo ama om top kalo ga ada duit bisa tuker ama lunpia tuh koi


wah aku yo gelem nek dikon barter ki karo lumpia hahaha...
lha iki mulai rame nih..ya nti siang mank rencana mau ke sana meh bayar utang karo pak doddy

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::  sipp ki om dav wes tekan tol aku meh mluncur nang fariz om bon ama om ber ada ga ya?

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> gampang mah kalo ama om top kalo ga ada duit bisa tuker ama lunpia tuh koi   
> 
> 
> wah aku yo gelem nek dikon barter ki karo lumpia hahaha...
> lha iki mulai rame nih..ya nti siang mank rencana mau ke sana meh bayar utang karo pak doddy


1ekor burayak koi barter ama sepanci gede penuh lumpia mataram mau? Ha3x.. Ngomong2 dah lama i ga makan lumpia smg(d mataram ama gang lombok).skrg harga e brp ya /pcs nya? Kpn2 klo ke smg om beli ah.. Dl terakhir i beli klo ga salah sekitar Rp5rb/pcs.ga tau skrg.

----------


## torajiro

> sipp ki om dav wes tekan tol aku meh mluncur nang fariz om bon ama om ber ada ga ya?


nti klo dah balik cerita2 om.ngapain aja d sana.. He3x.. Enak yo.. Jln2 d malam minggu gini..

----------


## troy

> sekalian tak nunut Kampanye ndek SEMARANG....


rasanya ini tempat yg tepat buat kampanye om....abis surabaya sudah kehabisan vote....

----------


## troy

melok nyumbang suara biar tambah halamannya....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

Ikut kampanye d smg jg ah..

----------


## troy

pasti ikut dukung lah...biar sama naik peringkat bro.....

----------


## topkoifarm

yang super sudah dikeroyok bonek...pak...tadi siang....moga2 nanti ada yg bisa ikut show,,,  ::   ::   ::  ....rasane wani pindah semarang ae,,,,suroboyo akeh bonek,ke,,,,  ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> yang super sudah dikeroyok bonek...pak...tadi siang....moga2 nanti ada yg bisa ikut show,,,    ....rasane wani pindah semarang ae,,,,suroboyo akeh bonek,ke,,,,


wk5x.. Enakan d sby om kota nya dr pd d smg.makin byk bonek kan makin tebal jg dompet nya om top..he3x.

----------


## troy

wah bisa diturunin ke semarang donk om....

----------


## topkoifarm

kalau ikut show sih pasti BISA,,,  ::   ::   ::  ...soal menangnya itu troy....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> kalau ikut show sih pasti BISA,,,    ...soal menangnya itu troy....


di ikutin show aja om.menang/kalah urusan belakang.

----------


## troy

PD dulu om....mungkin perlu di treatment full colour food dulu om...biar seperti almarhum benigoi saya....

----------


## topkoifarm

...repot juga troy,,,,,kalau yg bakat jumbo pasti gak bisa ikut,,,,kalah di warna...mungkin yg agak kecilan,,,bisa main di 20..25cm up...

----------


## troy

tapi apa gak susah menang om...khan body nya blm kelihatan...ntar kalah sm kumonryu donk...

----------


## topkoifarm

> tapi apa gak susah menang om...khan body nya blm kelihatan...ntar kalah sm kumonryu donk...


..maksud saya yg kohakunya,,,,

----------


## troy

wah...kl kohaku susah...mending cr yg size mini....malah chance menangnya bisa agak besar

----------


## topkoifarm

emang nya gitu,,,troy,,,kalau kohaku yg jumbo..main di 65cm up..

----------


## troy

size mini nya marlena ada yg show quality gak om?

----------


## topkoifarm

ada troy ...diserang bonek sby,,,,tadi siang..  ::   ::  ...25 ekor,kohaku..1 ekor benigoi,,,  ::   ::

----------


## troy

kayaknya saya tau bonex nya....yg jempol nya aboh itu ya om....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> kayaknya saya tau bonex nya....yg jempol nya aboh itu ya om....


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

::   ::   ::  ...endi iki seng janjii lunpia ...PALSU TAPI ASLI...kok gak muncul2...opo koine kenek musibah pisan..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> ...endi iki seng janjii lunpia ...PALSU TAPI ASLI...kok gak muncul2...opo koine kenek musibah pisan..


mungkin juga om.. soalnya akhir2 ini byk koi kena musibah.. tertular dr org nya yg kena virus koi duluan..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

wah...semoga koi saya baik2 saja ya.....

----------


## torajiro

> wah...semoga koi saya baik2 saja ya.....


klo nga baek2 aja ntar om top nya ikut susah.. klo pas om top titip koi d t4e om troy kan jd repot toh..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
>    ...endi iki seng janjii lunpia ...PALSU TAPI ASLI...kok gak muncul2...opo koine kenek musibah pisan..   
> 
> 
> mungkin juga om.. soalnya akhir2 ini byk koi kena musibah.. tertular dr org nya yg kena virus koi duluan..


..  ::   ::   ::  ....opo kroso wes ketularan virus koi  ::

----------


## torajiro

lha iki treat nya semarang kok isie org suroboyo kabeh..? pada kemana org smg nya? di tinggal malam mingguan nih om... walah2x..

----------


## topkoifarm

rasane wedi kenek virus bonek....gawene nguber setoran ae....  ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> rasane wedi kenek virus bonek....gawene nguber setoran ae....


iya om.. d datangin bonek2 dr suroboyo malah pada kabur orgnya  ::   ::   ::  ...

----------


## Davkoi

> lha iki treat nya semarang kok isie org suroboyo kabeh..? pada kemana org smg nya? di tinggal malam mingguan nih om... walah2x..


Absen , bos .   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> lha iki treat nya semarang kok isie org suroboyo kabeh..? pada kemana org smg nya? di tinggal malam mingguan nih om... walah2x..
> 
> 
> Absen , bos .


weleh2.. yg muncul malah org pekalongan... piye iki..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

ha...iki....kabare piye,,dav...  ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

Timbang Suroboyo , Pekalongan luwih cedak   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> ha...iki....kabare piye,,dav...


Kabare apik , om Top .   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Timbang Suroboyo , Pekalongan luwih cedak


betul om.. ga ada org smg nya gpp..wes di wakili ama org pekalongan..he3x..  ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by Davkoi
> 
> Timbang Suroboyo , Pekalongan luwih cedak    
> 
> 
> betul om.. ga ada org smg nya gpp..wes di wakili ama org pekalongan..he3x..


wong semarang e podo ilang kabeh   ::   ::   ::  
tapi aku biso wakili semarang plus suroboyo   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

pekalongan seng akeh batik e iku ta...  ::  ....lasem..suroboyo....ambek lasem.. pekalongan ...ado endi yo  ::

----------


## Davkoi

> pekalongan seng akeh batik e iku ta...  ....lasem..suroboyo....ambek lasem.. pekalongan ...ado endi yo


TOP tenan , pengetahuan e TOP hbs .   ::   ::   ::  
Pekalongan kota batik . cedak semarang .  
lasem kuwi ndi ?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> pekalongan seng akeh batik e iku ta...  ....lasem..suroboyo....ambek lasem.. pekalongan ...ado endi yo


klo dr sby, lasem dl,smg,baru pekalongan om urutan jauh nya. Lasem terkenal e kota batik tulis om..

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> pekalongan seng akeh batik e iku ta...  ....lasem..suroboyo....ambek lasem.. pekalongan ...ado endi yo 
> 
> 
> klo dr sby, lasem dl,smg,baru pekalongan om urutan jauh nya. Lasem terkenal e kota batik tulis om..


....yak opo nek barter ...koi orop batik tulis..  ::   ::   ::  ....

----------


## topkoifarm

mesti nek jedak lasem ...pekalongan  yo coba2 delok nyang panggonne Davkoi..to..torajiro....sopo ngerti ono seng cocok....

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ...


Bisa Bisa   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> pekalongan seng akeh batik e iku ta...  ....lasem..suroboyo....ambek lasem.. pekalongan ...ado endi yo 
> 
> 
> TOP tenan , pengetahuan e TOP hbs .     
> Pekalongan kota batik . cedak semarang .  
> lasem kuwi ndi ?


lasem kuwi masuk kabupaten rembang om, d pantura. dr jatim ke jateng TUBAN ama REMBANG bersebelahan.lha lasem tu sebelum rembang klo dr sby.

----------


## topkoifarm

gimana,,,om,,,Dav,,,,apa ada yg fresh2 dari japan  ::  ...mumpung torajiro abis kena musibah,,,  ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ...


boleh om..kebetulan temen ku ada pabrik batik tulis..   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by Davkoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ...


oh , ngono . 
biyen nek ke sby selalu nganggo kereto  ::   ::   ::  
nek saiki numpak pesawat   ::   ::   ::  
jess langsung tekan   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> boleh om..kebetulan temen ku ada pabrik batik tulis..


Deal ?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

sak umur urip aku ora tau nyang lasem....mending pekalongan ,,,tau tak lewati...  ::   ::  ....liane batik opo maneh seng terkenal dek lasem  ::

----------


## torajiro

> mesti nek jedak lasem ...pekalongan  yo coba2 delok nyang panggonne Davkoi..to..torajiro....sopo ngerti ono seng cocok....


Lasem - pekalongan ama lasem - surabaya deket lasem - surabaya om,lbh cpt juga. Lagian aku yo ora tau nang pekalongan lho.. nek nyasar ya opo? nek sby dah kyk rmh ku dw. lha aku wes nang sby 10 tahun an soale Aku ada rumah d taman intan nginden (SBY),cuman setahun lalu wes di jual.lagian konco2 ku nang sby kabeh om... nek dolan yo nang sby..

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> mesti nek jedak lasem ...pekalongan  yo coba2 delok nyang panggonne Davkoi..to..torajiro....sopo ngerti ono seng cocok....
> 
> 
> Lasem - pekalongan ama lasem - surabaya deket lasem - surabaya om,lbh cpt juga. Lagian aku yo ora tau nang pekalongan lho.. nek nyasar ya opo? nek sby dah kyk rmh ku dw. lha aku wes nang sby 10 tahun an soale Aku ada rumah d taman intan nginden (SBY),cuman setahun lalu wes di jual.lagian konco2 ku nang sby kabeh om... nek dolan yo nang sby..


Tak pikir torajiro wong Suroboyo   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> sak umur urip aku ora tau nyang lasem....mending pekalongan ,,,tau tak lewati...   ....liane batik opo maneh seng terkenal dek lasem


Lotu om. Lontong Tuyuhan... ha3x..  ::   ::   ::   om nek nang semarang(lwt darat) mesti lewat lasem toh.. pernah nang semarang om?

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ...


aku lahir nang lasem om.. waktu mo masuk sma di belikan rumah ortu d sby. sma + kuliah nang sby jde. lulus kuliah rumah e di jual maneh...  ::

----------


## Davkoi

kuliah nang ndi ?

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> mesti nek jedak lasem ...pekalongan  yo coba2 delok nyang panggonne Davkoi..to..torajiro....sopo ngerti ono seng cocok....
> 
> 
> Lasem - pekalongan ama lasem - surabaya deket lasem - surabaya om,lbh cpt juga. Lagian aku yo ora tau nang pekalongan lho.. nek nyasar ya opo? nek sby dah kyk rmh ku dw. lha aku wes nang sby 10 tahun an soale Aku ada rumah d taman intan nginden (SBY),cuman setahun lalu wes di jual.lagian konco2 ku nang sby kabeh om... nek dolan yo nang sby..


...  ::   ::   ::  .....coba minta panduannya Davkoi..yak opo corone gak nyasar....  ::   ::   ::  ...sek tak kontrol indukanku,,,,wes 2 dino gak gelem ngebrolllll....mangkel2 tak lanangi dewe..  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> kuliah nang ndi ?


UBAYA om.

----------


## torajiro

pernah nang sby om dav?

----------


## Davkoi

> pernah nang sby om dav?


aku mbiyen kuliah nang Petra   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> mesti nek jedak lasem ...pekalongan  yo coba2 delok nyang panggonne Davkoi..to..torajiro....sopo ngerti ono seng cocok....
> 
> 
> Lasem - pekalongan ama lasem - surabaya deket lasem - surabaya om,lbh cpt juga. Lagian aku yo ora tau nang pekalongan lho.. nek nyasar ya opo? nek sby dah kyk rmh ku dw. lha aku wes nang sby 10 tahun an soale Aku ada rumah d taman intan nginden (SBY),cuman setahun lalu wes di jual.lagian konco2 ku nang sby kabeh om... nek dolan yo nang sby..




om...salam kenal mending kesemarang aja   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> pernah nang sby om dav?
> 
> 
> aku mbiyen kuliah nang Petra


oalah... angkatan brp om? ambil apa?

----------


## Davkoi

hello Wahyu   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by Davkoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ...


Teknik Mesin Angkatan 98 , bro .   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ...


aku dl (sebelum sma) sering nya ke smg,ga tau nang sby.Stl sma - kuliah malah kebalikannya.. lulus kuliah kdg ke smg(kulak an/jual barang) kadang ke Sby(maen2).. he3x.. aku nang semarang nga tau jalan.nek nang sby dah mayan ngerti jalan. he3x... lagian meski smg-lsm lbh dekat dr sby-lsm tapi jln smg-lsm lbh rusak.jde lbh capek +lama perjlnane..  ::

----------


## torajiro

> aku mbiyen kuliah nang Petra


[/quote]

Teknik Mesin Angkatan 98 , bro .   ::   ::   :: [/quote]

O... waktu kuliah aku juga py temen angkatan 98 lho.. dia baru lulus 1th seblm aku lulus. gara2 ambil cuti kelamaan..  ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

loe angkatan piro ?

----------


## torajiro

> loe angkatan piro ?


2001 ko. kok nga kul d smg aja wkt itu?

----------


## Davkoi

sengaja   ::   ::   ::  
cari yang jauh   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> sengaja     
> cari yang jauh


biar lepas dr cengkraman ortu ya om..?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> 


nah..betul toh...!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

aku minimal setahun pisan mesti lungo sby   ::   ::   ::  
nilik i mertua   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> aku minimal setahun pisan mesti lungo sby     
> nilik i mertua


O... dah pernah maen ke t4e om top?

----------


## Davkoi

durung   ::   ::   ::  
Jadwal e padet soal e   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> durung     
> Jadwal e padet soal e


brp hr biasa klo d sby? klo ada wkt maen aja ke sana..  ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

biasa ne seminggu an .   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> biasa ne seminggu an .


lha semingguan kok msh ga ada wkt? ngapain ae mmg?

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by Davkoi
> 
> biasa ne seminggu an .    
> 
> 
> lha semingguan kok msh ga ada wkt? ngapain ae mmg?


ono wae kerjaan e   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

yo kumpul2 maneh dab

----------


## Davkoi

> yo kumpul2 maneh dab


Mangan ora mangan sing penting kumpul   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> mesti nek jedak lasem ...pekalongan  yo coba2 delok nyang panggonne Davkoi..to..torajiro....sopo ngerti ono seng cocok....
> 
> 
> Lasem - pekalongan ama lasem - surabaya deket lasem - surabaya om,lbh cpt juga. Lagian aku yo ora tau nang pekalongan lho.. nek nyasar ya opo? nek sby dah kyk rmh ku dw. lha aku wes nang sby 10 tahun an soale Aku ada rumah d taman intan nginden (SBY),cuman setahun lalu wes di jual.lagian konco2 ku nang sby kabeh om... nek dolan yo nang sby..


lho om...biasane nek idukan jumbo lak biasane lanangane khan om top sendiri....makane hasil ekoq manteb2 kayak bapak e.....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

lumayan...semarang wes nambah rada akeh halaman e...

----------


## torajiro

> lumayan...semarang wes nambah rada akeh halaman e...


berkat bantuan para bonek om.. He3x..

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> lumayan...semarang wes nambah rada akeh halaman e...
> 
> 
> berkat bantuan para bonek om.. He3x..



ayo om.......tambahin terus biar nambah  ::   ::  ......semarang orang2nya pada ngilang

----------


## troy

semarang mesti hrs mulai banyak kampanye biar lebih rame....

----------


## Davkoi

> lho om...biasane nek idukan jumbo lak biasane lanangane khan om top sendiri....makane hasil ekoq manteb2 kayak bapak e.....


oleh dicoba kuwi , kawin silang   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> lumayan...semarang wes nambah rada akeh halaman e...
> 
> 
> berkat bantuan para bonek om.. He3x..


ojo lali , berkat bantuan wong pekalongan juga   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

semarang seharian hujan......mesti pada kedinginan semua neh  ::   ::  
om doddy....om beryl..superkoi......om2 semuanya pada kmana  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

khan hemat chiller om...kalo saya suka suhu dingin....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> khan hemat chiller om...kalo saya suka suhu dingin....


iya om  ::   ::  ....tapi barusan ikan saya malah bertelur dikolam....mungkin gara2 suhu dingin  ::   ::  
tinggal disurabaya om.....wah enak dong deket ama blitar  ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

biasa pak wahyu.....kalau perubahan air yg drastis.(hujan)...biasane ngendokan..  ::   ::  salam kenal...ojolali nek kapan ngendok maneh,,..ditampung pak..  ::   ::   ::  ....

----------


## Davkoi

> biasa pak wahyu.....kalau perubahan air yg drastis.(hujan)...biasane ngendokan..   salam kenal...ojolali nek kapan ngendok maneh,,..ditampung pak..    ....


ilmu lagi nih , dari om Top   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

tak kira kie semarang tambah rame gara2 meh lomba... ga ngertio enek bonex do teko heauhaeuh
ampe ketinggalan 7 halaman .. pdhl mung pirang dina tok
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> yo kumpul2 maneh dab
> 
> 
> Mangan ora mangan sing penting kumpul


klo aku kualik om.kumpul ora kumpul sing penting mangan.nek ga mangan lak iso mati ngko. Lha nek mati ga iso kumpul maneh toh..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> biasa pak wahyu.....kalau perubahan air yg drastis.(hujan)...biasane ngendokan..   salam kenal...ojolali nek kapan ngendok maneh,,..ditampung pak..    ....



beressss om top.......salam kenal juga ya...wah denger2 topkoifarm pake indukan import ya breedingnya...
salut deh om......saya pake indukan import kok jarang jadi ya...  ::   ::  susah banget....om ditularin kesemua orang dong  ::   ::  .....supaya hasil dalam negri kita bisa kayak dijepang......  ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

om tora....salam kenal ya  ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> semarang mesti hrs mulai banyak kampanye biar lebih rame....


dana kampanye nya yg nga ada om..  :: 
buat org pekalongan,tenang ae gak lali kok om.cuman  kecèr wae..  ::  just kidding om..

----------


## torajiro

> om tora....salam kenal ya


salam kenal juga om.. Asli org semarang ya?

----------


## wahyu

> hello Wahyu



Hello om dav.....gak turun gunung ke tembalang...  ::   ::  
wah ghosikinya sipppppppp.....

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> biasa pak wahyu.....kalau perubahan air yg drastis.(hujan)...biasane ngendokan..   salam kenal...ojolali nek kapan ngendok maneh,,..ditampung pak..    ....
> 
> 
> 
> beressss om top.......salam kenal juga ya...wah denger2 topkoifarm pake indukan import ya breedingnya...
> salut deh om......saya pake indukan import kok jarang jadi ya...   susah banget....om ditularin kesemua orang dong   .....supaya hasil dalam negri kita bisa kayak dijepang......


TOP TOP TOP tenan   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by Davkoi
> 
> hello Wahyu    
> 
> 
> 
> Hello om dav.....gak turun gunung ke tembalang...   
> wah ghosikinya sipppppppp.....


tembalang kan naik gunung   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> semarang mesti hrs mulai banyak kampanye biar lebih rame....
> 
> 
> dana kampanye nya yg nga ada om.. 
> buat org pekalongan,tenang ae gak lali kok om.cuman  kecèr wae..  just kidding om..


Cari team sukses dulu , dong   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> om tora....salam kenal ya  
> 
> 
> salam kenal juga om.. Asli org semarang ya?


iya neh dari lahir ampe besar disemarang.......ikannya banyak om...

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Davkoi
> 
> ...



ooo iya ding lupa....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
ada info apa neh mumpung banyak yg cari ikan......

----------


## Davkoi

> ooo iya ding lupa....      
> ada info apa neh mumpung banyak yg cari ikan......


Infonya Tembalang mau jadi surga koi  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> ...


wah bèrarti koi nya dah KTP semarang semua donk..  ::

----------


## torajiro

> ooo iya ding lupa....      
> ada info apa neh mumpung banyak yg cari ikan......


oiya,geng serpong mo serbu all asian show tuh.semarang ga ikut?

----------


## tenonx

heheheh chatting e do pindah nang forum kabeh   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> heheheh chatting e do pindah nang forum kabeh


he3x..  ::   ::   ::  lho,mmg d forum ini d sediain fasilitas chat ya om?kok ga liat aku.setau ku treat buat ngobrol ama regional aja sih..yg buat ngobrol2..

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> ooo iya ding lupa....      
> ada info apa neh mumpung banyak yg cari ikan......
> 
> 
> oiya,geng serpong mo serbu all asian show tuh.semarang ga ikut?


Semarang maunya ke Jepang semua   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> heheheh chatting e do pindah nang forum kabeh


lagi kejar setoran nih , bos  :P  :P  :P

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> ooo iya ding lupa....      
> ada info apa neh mumpung banyak yg cari ikan......
> 
> 
> Infonya Tembalang mau jadi surga koi


Tepat sekali...............  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> heheheh chatting e do pindah nang forum kabeh


he he.......malah yg depan sepi.....  ::   ::

----------


## Bony

Kayaknya bisa diusulkan Sub-Chatting room di regional nih  ::   ::   :: 
Mas Wahyu sering ke faris???

----------


## wahyu

haloo.........om bony salam kenal ya....  ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Kayaknya bisa diusulkan Sub-Chatting room di regional nih   
> Mas Wahyu sering ke faris???



sering om nengokin kohaku saya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

oka........superkoi showamu jadi gak.....wis ta tawar ki

----------


## h3ln1k

hehe rame tenan wong suroboyo ngebaki semarang   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

wah sayang pond visiting wingi kudanan barang ga dipoto yo   ::   ono wong pekalongan kudanan   ::   ::

----------


## superkoi

Showa sing ndi dan? Bukane wis payu?

----------


## tenonx

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> heheheh chatting e do pindah nang forum kabeh       
> 
> 
> he3x..    lho,mmg d forum ini d sediain fasilitas chat ya om?kok ga liat aku.setau ku treat buat ngobrol ama regional aja sih..yg buat ngobrol2..


hehehehe di bagian portal ada tuh om, cuman ya... kita kan ga mesti sama waktu ol nya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

penak nang kene nong sisan ngoyak setoran   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> penak nang kene nong sisan ngoyak setoran


hehehehe aku yo ra protes kok om   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
mung melu kejar setoran ae   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Bony

Wong setorannya ora dioyak ono sing ngoyak ke kok.. :P  :P  :P 
Mas Hel, wingi kudanan to, kok ora do teles to :P   ::  
sesok nek setoran lancar tak gawe omah2an ae ning highland ben ora bocor neh...hehehe

----------


## tenonx

> Wong setorannya ora dioyak ono sing ngoyak ke kok.. :P  :P  :P 
> Mas Hel, wingi kudanan to, kok ora do teles to :P   
> sesok nek setoran lancar tak gawe omah2an ae ning highland ben ora bocor neh...hehehe


wo iki to.... terdakwane wis ngaku.... tega membiarkan tamu dr pekalongan kehujanan   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   pada nongkrong diatas filter om dod david ama mario kayak lagi ngapain ya   ::   ::   sayang ga di foto   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> heheheh chatting e do pindah nang forum kabeh       
> 
> 
> he he.......malah yg depan sepi.....


lagi kejar setoran , bos   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> pada nongkrong diatas filter om dod david ama mario kayak lagi ngapain ya     sayang ga di foto


lagi ***   ::   ::   ::  
ojo nganti sing nduwe kolam ngerti   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

wes ngerti bos meh digawekke paviliun seng luweh gede ben do rak kudanan jarene   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> Wong setorannya ora dioyak ono sing ngoyak ke kok.. :P  :P  :P 
> Mas Hel, wingi kudanan to, kok ora do teles to :P   
> sesok nek setoran lancar tak gawe omah2an ae ning highland ben ora bocor neh...hehehe


Helmy pori2 ne gedhe    ::   ::   ::  
jadi banyu udan e cepet garing   :P   :P  :P

----------


## Davkoi

> wes ngerti bos meh digawekke paviliun seng luweh gede ben do rak kudanan jarene


percuma   ::   ::   ::  
Mesti podo nongkrong maneh nang filter  :P  :P  :P

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   pori2ku gede bar keno banyu langsung bablas ilang   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> pori2ku gede bar keno banyu langsung bablas ilang


bener , kan   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

heh bos wingi seng gupak2 nang filter wes mbok resiki rung? ngko konangan seng nduwe loh   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> heh bos wingi seng gupak2 nang filter wes mbok resiki rung? ngko konangan seng nduwe loh


Waduh klalen  :P  :P  :P 
ojo sampe sing nduwe ngerti loh   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

kae om dod karo mario barang wes diresiki rung?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> kae om dod karo mario barang wes diresiki rung?


takon dhewe wae  :P  :P  :P

----------


## tenonx

> pori2ku gede bar keno banyu langsung bablas ilang


brati awake duwe peresapan yg bagus   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
bagus buat contoh resapan kolam donk  :P  :P  :P

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
>    pori2ku gede bar keno banyu langsung bablas ilang    
> 
> 
> brati awake duwe peresapan yg bagus       
> bagus buat contoh resapan kolam donk  :P  :P  :P


siapa sing butuh kelinci percobaan ?   ::   ::   ::  
ono contoh bagus nih   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


sayang aku durung arep gawe kolam... nek iyo ... aku njaluk tulung... kirimno h3ln1k nganggo tiki nang nggon ku   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
tak gawe jugangan langsung dicemplungke ae   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

tapi pakan e gak gelem pelet loh   ::   ::   ::  
njaluk e steak   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> tapi pakan e gak gelem pelet loh     
> njaluk e steak


lha mung dadi resapan kok ndadak dipakani... nek nyemplung kolam... langsung garing kolame   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

mumpung wong e gek wae bali.... sesuk isuk maca lak muni2   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

::   ::   ::  Hel , ono gawean anyar kuwi

----------


## William Pantoni

So-Jog...kokadem2 aj.
Ayo..no...buat rame.

----------


## mario85

wuiz namabhe wes akeh tenan iki muuuantebbbb

----------


## Davkoi

> So-Jog...kokadem2 aj.
> Ayo..no...buat rame.


ngramein Semarang aja   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> wuiz namabhe wes akeh tenan iki muuuantebbbb


ojo kagum tok   ::   ::   ::  
kerjo kerjo   ::   ::   ::  
isek ketinggalan keh   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> So-Jog...kokadem2 aj.
> Ayo..no...buat rame.


udah om... udah kusundul ke atas... 
tp ga berani banyak2 ... wong temennya blon ada ehehehhehe
nanti cuman kejar setoran mulu   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> So-Jog...kokadem2 aj.
> Ayo..no...buat rame.
> 
> 
> udah om... udah kusundul ke atas... 
> tp ga berani banyak2 ... wong temennya blon ada ehehehhehe
> nanti cuman kejar setoran mulu


di Semarang aja , bro   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

uasem tenan aku meh nggo kelinci percobaan   ::   ::   mentang2 tenong nak adus plung lap nang kolam   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

wah semarang saiki tambah manteb...wes nambah akeh setoran e....  ::   ::   ::  
ayo luweh semangat...soale biang keroke suroboyo wes balik lho....mengko gak ke oyak2....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   wah saake om bunta mosok dadi biang kerok   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> wah semarang saiki tambah manteb...wes nambah akeh setoran e....    
> ayo luweh semangat...soale biang keroke suroboyo wes balik lho....mengko gak ke oyak2....


ojo lali ijeh ono wong lasem om.. ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

he eh ki ono wong lasem siji ki   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> wah semarang saiki tambah manteb...wes nambah akeh setoran e....    
> ayo luweh semangat...soale biang keroke suroboyo wes balik lho....mengko gak ke oyak2....


Siap , komandan   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> wah semarang saiki tambah manteb...wes nambah akeh setoran e....    
> ayo luweh semangat...soale biang keroke suroboyo wes balik lho....mengko gak ke oyak2....    
> 
> 
> ojo lali ijeh ono wong lasem om..


Gak bakal klalen    ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

om tora wes didaftarke SKC di om rudi T ama om top blon?

----------


## torajiro

> om tora wes didaftarke SKC di om rudi T ama om top blon?


ga tau tuh.. Tanya om top aja langsung. Om jg dah daftar SKC blm?

----------


## h3ln1k

aku udah didaftarin ama om doddy

----------


## torajiro

> aku udah didaftarin ama om doddy


syaratnya/kewajiban nya apa om?hak nya?

----------


## h3ln1k

wah ga ruh aku   ::   ayo yang udah member SKC lama ditunggu infonya neh   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> wah semarang saiki tambah manteb...wes nambah akeh setoran e....    
> ayo luweh semangat...soale biang keroke suroboyo wes balik lho....mengko gak ke oyak2....


mesake wong lasem...gak keramut....meh neng surobyo kadohan....ndek semarang gak onok seng ngopeni...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> aku udah didaftarin ama om doddy


wah...durung2 wes takok hak e opo ae....mengko malah gak diramut mbek bapak lho...pokoke mbayar keanggotaan ae....seng penting SKC...mbek ngelakoke kewajiban bayar iuran tahunan...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

::   ::   ::   ::  ...simalakama....melu semarang koi club kadoan....melu sby koi club duduk region ne...  ::   ::  ...melu KOIS ae,,,  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> wah ga ruh aku    ayo yang udah member SKC lama ditunggu infonya neh


nek curiga ku om helmi iki ojok2 member gadungan...mosok gak ruh opo2....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

om....guyon lho.....

----------


## topkoifarm

nek aku dadi torajiro...buka club dewe....LASEM KOI CLUB.....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> nek aku dadi torajiro...buka club dewe....LASEM KOI CLUB.....


mengko kene daftar juga ya om...jd menginjak di dua perahu supaya iso dadi ketua ambek waketu....soale ndek suroboyo cuman rakyat biasa....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  ......minim2 iso dadi bendahara  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> ......minim2 iso dadi bendahara


rasae enak dadi bendahara om....duite iso gawe tuku koi...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

ati2 diperikso KPK...  ::   ::

----------


## troy

wah...saiki semarang wes mulai kenek virus bonex om....gak rugi om top ngekek i wejangan arek semarang mbek lasem....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

yo iku....tak enten2 ni lunpia e,,,seng palsu tapi asli ....gak muncul2...opo mesti dijukuk dewe,,,,ta,,,,yaopo...iki..  ::  ...

----------


## tenonx

wis... mulai deh... 
jam penyerbuan antar regional   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

piye jogja iki....irit men nonx,,,,mlebu langsung metu,,,,wedi keentekan bandwidth yo...  ::  ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

hehehhe gek eroh to nek aku on langsung off... kuwi jenenge hidden om   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

oalah,,,,,lapo dihidden2 an...ben ngluyur ngalor ngidul gak ono seng weruh ,,,yo..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

ben nek lagi streaming gak konangan om....

----------


## tenonx

hehehehe njawabe di pecah2 neng pindah2 regional... dadi iso mlebu reply ne   ::   ::   ::   ::  
mosok mau ping 4 lagi iso mlebu.... parah tenan   ::   ::   ::  

gpp hidden.... ndak do njaluk tanda tangan  :P  :P  :P  :P 
wis bacut settingane... males meh otak atik   ::   ::   :: 

nak streamingan jelas ga kuat bandwidth ku Troy    ::   ::  :P  :P

----------


## troy

lak gampang ganti setting an e...tinggal di klik ae...

----------


## topkoifarm

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  ...gae BROOM,,,,unlimited 100.rb./bulan.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> ...gae BROOM,,,,unlimited 100.rb./bulan.


om mengko komisi ne gawe mangan2 ya....

----------


## William Pantoni

Semarang ngebut... :P

----------


## torajiro

> Semarang ngebut... :P


awas benjut.. 
busyet.. Pulsa hp ku kritis gara2 kakean login d kois..  ::

----------


## troy

> Semarang ngebut... :P


makanya pake broom...supaya bisa tetep tancap gas pool.....jgn lupa komisi nya ya....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> ...


broom3x... Pengen beli sih.itu pake 3G ya? d lasem ga bisa d pakai om,soale ga ada jaringan 3G nya..  ::  Bantuin bujuk operator nya donk spy mo bikin jaringan d lsm..  ::

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> aku udah didaftarin ama om doddy
> 
> 
> syaratnya/kewajiban nya apa om?hak nya?


Syarat : Punya koi minimal 1 ekor .   ::   ::   ::  
Kewajiban : uang iuran   ::   ::   ::  
Hak : Liat koi gratis di Tembalang   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> ...simalakama....melu semarang koi club kadoan....melu sby koi club duduk region ne...   ...melu KOIS ae,,,


 Ngawe lasem koi club wae   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> Semarang ngebut... :P


Wuzz Wuzz Wuzz   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   ::   wak ketinggalan ki aku   ::   ::   lha aku rung tau melu rapat SKC soale  mangkane ga ruh opo2  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


Walah.. Kok ga menguntungkan ngono toh? Cm bisa liat koi tok. Lagian klo mo liat koi d tembalang sewkt2 jg ga bisa.jauh.. Jarang ke semarang sih.ke sana cm klo mo kulakan/jual-beli brg tok.mmg brp byr iuran e?

----------


## torajiro

> wak ketinggalan ki aku     lha aku rung tau melu rapat SKC soale  mangkane ga ruh opo2


wah3x.. Gimana nih..?

----------


## h3ln1k

aku yo ga ruh   ::   ::   selama blon ditagih hepi2 aja lah   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> aku yo ga ruh     selama blon ditagih hepi2 aja lah


wah3x.. Om! Ada anggotanya yg blm bayar uang iuran nih..!  ::  klo gratis mau aku gabung.wk5x..

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   lha wes saiki omahku nang semarang nduwur lha om rudi T nang semarang ngisor adoh je saiki jarang mampir biyen seh kerep   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
>     ...simalakama....melu semarang koi club kadoan....melu sby koi club duduk region ne...   ...melu KOIS ae,,,   
> 
> 
>  Ngawe lasem koi club wae


pengen nya bikin dw om.tp anggota nya cm 1org aja..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
>     ...simalakama....melu semarang koi club kadoan....melu sby koi club duduk region ne...   ...melu KOIS ae,,,   
> 
> 
>  Ngawe lasem koi club wae


pengen nya bikin dw om.tp anggota nya cm 1org aja..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ga popo sekalian merangkap ketua dan anggota   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> ...


kayaknya cuman om bunta yg bisa bantu mengakseskan ke operatornya dech...

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
>     ...simalakama....melu semarang koi club kadoan....melu sby koi club duduk region ne...   ...melu KOIS ae,,,   
> 
> 
>  Ngawe lasem koi club wae


gak pho2...sing penting dilakoni sek....jd nek rapat gak usah repot ngundang anggota....
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   ngirit biaya ya om   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> wak ketinggalan ki aku     lha aku rung tau melu rapat SKC soale  mangkane ga ruh opo2



emang pernah rapat to om.........aq diajak p.rudi gak pernah berangkat  ::   ::  
om beryl gak pernah keliatan ya......sering ketempat doddy?

----------


## h3ln1k

wingi sebtu nang mas dodi bar iku nang kolame pak boni ono david karo mario

----------


## wahyu

> wingi sebtu nang mas dodi bar iku nang kolame pak boni ono david karo mario



wahhhhh tinggal mencolot pager......ada info ikan baru gak?
februari jadi ada lomba solo???

----------


## h3ln1k

14 februari bos   ::

----------


## troy

> 14 februari bos


wah pas valentine.......apa gak bakal dipeleroki ambek bojo2....valentine day malah lomba koi....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

nak wes bebojoan biasane orak tapi seng rung bebojoan?   ::   ::   ::   :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## troy

mangkane....

----------


## h3ln1k

mangkane ndang golek bojo bos   ::   ::

----------


## troy

soale repot ngurusi anak di kolam om...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

anake sopo om?   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> Walah.. Kok ga menguntungkan ngono toh? Cm bisa liat koi tok. Lagian klo mo liat koi d tembalang sewkt2 jg ga bisa.jauh.. Jarang ke semarang sih.ke sana cm klo mo kulakan/jual-beli brg tok.mmg brp byr iuran e?


arep mlebu nang Jogja ae po??? mengko entuk diskon nak tuku nang HanKoi.com wis   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

la iki...mumpung promosi....  ::   ::  ......rasane buy one get one..yo...nonx....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

yo mesti tho om buy one get one tuku siji yo entuke siji tok   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  ...

----------


## wahyu

> yo mesti tho om buy one get one tuku siji yo entuke siji tok



bener om......tepat sekali

----------


## wahyu

> ...



om hasil breedingnya gimana?

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> Walah.. Kok ga menguntungkan ngono toh? Cm bisa liat koi tok. Lagian klo mo liat koi d tembalang sewkt2 jg ga bisa.jauh.. Jarang ke semarang sih.ke sana cm klo mo kulakan/jual-beli brg tok.mmg brp byr iuran e?
> 
> 
> arep mlebu nang Jogja ae po??? mengko entuk diskon nak tuku nang HanKoi.com wis


untuk lihat koi di tembalang bisa sewaktu waktu kok
Cuma untuk ketemu yg punya janjian dulu, krn kedua-duanya ( P bony dan aku)kerja bro

ada yang jaga kok
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

wee seng duwe kolam wes teko ki   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

Udah helmi. cuma aku dan faiz, istri dan rizky masih di muntilan. krn faiz kls 4 klo kelamaan gak masuk takut ketinggalan pelajaran. sabtu ke muntilan lagi

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> Walah.. Kok ga menguntungkan ngono toh? Cm bisa liat koi tok. Lagian klo mo liat koi d tembalang sewkt2 jg ga bisa.jauh.. Jarang ke semarang sih.ke sana cm klo mo kulakan/jual-beli brg tok.mmg brp byr iuran e?
> 
> 
> arep mlebu nang Jogja ae po??? mengko entuk diskon nak tuku nang HanKoi.com wis


iki maneh..! Lasem-semarang perjalanan wes 4jam an mo d tambah 4jam lagi gawe sampai jogja.lak total lasem-jogja 8jam! Ampun deh..!

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ...


maksud nya saya yg ga bisa kesana se wkt2 om..  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Udah helmi. cuma aku dan faiz, istri dan rizky masih di muntilan. krn faiz kls 4 klo kelamaan gak masuk takut ketinggalan pelajaran. sabtu ke muntilan lagi


oke om ntar kongkow lagi   ::

----------


## troy

> Udah helmi. cuma aku dan faiz, istri dan rizky masih di muntilan. krn faiz kls 4 klo kelamaan gak masuk takut ketinggalan pelajaran. sabtu ke muntilan lagi


wah...semarang saiki tambah rame...om doddy wes mulai gabung iki....sipp dech...

----------


## torajiro

hello semarang...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

suroboyo said:hello juga....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> suroboyo said:hello juga....


kok jd acara hello hello an?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> suroboyo said:hello juga....   
> 
> 
> kok jd acara hello hello an?



hello juga........  ::

----------


## troy

kayak lagi telpon aja....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> Udah helmi. cuma aku dan faiz, istri dan rizky masih di muntilan. krn faiz kls 4 klo kelamaan gak masuk takut ketinggalan pelajaran. sabtu ke muntilan lagi


turut berduka cita om, sorry telat. baru kemaren denger dr Neno   ::   ::   ::   ::  




> iki maneh..! Lasem-semarang perjalanan wes 4jam an mo d tambah 4jam lagi gawe sampai jogja.lak total lasem-jogja 8jam! Ampun deh..!


lha kok luwih suwe tinimbang jogja - surabaya???? mung 6 jam lho   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

soale lasem rada menggok2...makane dadi suwe...........pdhl sby-jogja naik KA cuman 5jam...

----------


## doddy

Trims om tenonx

----------


## tenonx

nabras gunung ae nak perlu.... cari shortcut ehehehehe biar lebih cepet  ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

wo lha... om Doddy... marai postinganku dadi ra mlebu   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> Walah.. Kok ga menguntungkan ngono toh? Cm bisa liat koi tok. Lagian klo mo liat koi d tembalang sewkt2 jg ga bisa.jauh.. Jarang ke semarang sih.ke sana cm klo mo kulakan/jual-beli brg tok.mmg brp byr iuran e?


emang kulakan barang opo ?   ::   ::   ::  
nek nang tembalang , biso karo kulakan koi   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> soale lasem rada menggok2...makane dadi suwe...........pdhl sby-jogja naik KA cuman 5jam...


diluruske wae  :P  :P  :P   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> emang kulakan barang opo ?     
> nek nang tembalang , biso karo kulakan koi


sesama pedagang langsung nyaut kie   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

kerjaan ne , bos   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

kerjaane opo om Dav???   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
supplier opo sih ya.... wis tau dikandani tp lupa   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> kerjaane opo om Dav???         
> supplier opo sih ya.... wis tau dikandani tp lupa


suplier apa aja nonx

----------


## troy

mending sekalian dadi supplier koi aja...

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> kerjaane opo om Dav???         
> supplier opo sih ya.... wis tau dikandani tp lupa     
> 
> 
> suplier apa aja nonx


Supplier macam2 lah   ::   ::   ::  
Suk kpn2 meh nyupply pesawat terbang   ::   ::   ::  
Ben biso ketemu doddy terus   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

lho... bukane om Doddy ki nang pertamini yo....   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

sesuk aku meh ngawe pertamino   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> Udah helmi. cuma aku dan faiz, istri dan rizky masih di muntilan. krn faiz kls 4 klo kelamaan gak masuk takut ketinggalan pelajaran. sabtu ke muntilan lagi
> 
> 
> turut berduka cita om, sorry telat. baru kemaren denger dr Neno      
> 
> 
> 
> ...


walau lsm-jogja sama2 jateng tp lasem tu d pantura,sdg jogja d dekat pantai selatan.jauh.. Klo lasem-jogja-surabaya tu klo d gambar jd segi3 om posisinya.jd lsm-jogja bisa lbh jauh dr lsm-sby.apalagi lsm-jogja jln e muter2.. Mesti lwt semarang dulu lah.. dst.. Klo lwt semarang dl bèrarti dr lsm mesti ke barat dl,setelah itu baru ke utara.

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by Davkoi
> 
> emang kulakan barang opo ?     
> nek nang tembalang , biso karo kulakan koi    
> 
> 
> sesama pedagang langsung nyaut kie


kulak perhiasan om.he3x..  ::

----------


## Davkoi

> walau lsm-jogja sama2 jateng tp lasem tu d pantura,sdg jogja d dekat pantai selatan.jauh.. Klo lasem-jogja-surabaya tu klo d gambar jd segi3 om posisinya.jd lsm-jogja bisa lbh jauh dr lsm-sby.apalagi lsm-jogja jln e muter2.. Mesti lwt semarang dulu lah.. dst.. Klo lwt semarang dl bèrarti dr lsm mesti ke barat dl,setelah itu baru ke utara.


Mbingungi   ::   ::   ::  
ngak mudeng   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> kulak perhiasan om.he3x..


Walah , jebul e bakul mas   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> Walah , jebul e bakul mas


ati-ati... ojo cerak2... mengko katut di dol   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

bakul mas-mas   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   medeni ki dodolan mas mas   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by Davkoi
> 
> Walah , jebul e bakul mas    
> 
> 
> ati-ati... ojo cerak2... mengko katut di dol       
> 
> bakul mas-mas


Sing ganteng sing ganteng   ::   ::   ::  
Di dol murah murah   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

di lelang ae bos   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> di lelang ae bos


tora , ada wong ganteng nih . 
mulai seko Helmy  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

alhamdulillah akhire ono juga wong ngomong aku ganteng    ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

soale karo bojomu yo orak diakoni nek ganteng to Hel   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> walau lsm-jogja sama2 jateng tp lasem tu d pantura,sdg jogja d dekat pantai selatan.jauh.. Klo lasem-jogja-surabaya tu klo d gambar jd segi3 om posisinya.jd lsm-jogja bisa lbh jauh dr lsm-sby.apalagi lsm-jogja jln e muter2.. Mesti lwt semarang dulu lah.. dst.. Klo lwt semarang dl bèrarti dr lsm mesti ke barat dl,setelah itu baru ke utara.
> 
> 
> Mbingungi     
> ngak mudeng


....podo ae.....melu mumet..  ::   ::

----------


## troy

mumet soale topic e ganti dodolan wong ganteng...emange wes siap T G ne ta????

----------


## Davkoi

> alhamdulillah akhire ono juga wong ngomong aku ganteng


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by Davkoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ...


Cape deh   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> soale karo bojomu yo orak diakoni nek ganteng to Hel


sstttt ojo banter2 nong   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> soale karo bojomu yo orak diakoni nek ganteng to Hel            
> 
> 
> sstttt ojo banter2 nong


..ambek bojone dewe gak diakoni ganteng,,,,ndanio wong lio...nonx...  ::   ::   ::   ::  .....onok2 ae kon iku nonx....opo bener ta..  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

lha iku... wong e ae akon ojo banter2 hueheaueauhae
brati yo........   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Cape deh


sama om.. I jg capek ngetiknya..  ::

----------


## topkoifarm

rencana semarang koi show ...dimana ya tempatnya  ::  ....opo wes siap2 jamu tonggone wong sby,,,,pokok e ojo ben dino disuguhi lumpia.,,ae,,,  ::   ::   ::  ...

----------


## mrbunta

> rencana semarang koi show ...dimana ya tempatnya  ....opo wes siap2 jamu tonggone wong sby,,,,pokok e ojo ben dino disuguhi lumpia.,,ae,,,    ...


lumpia e semarang enak om. tuku ae mesti antri sek ( ben tambah luwe ).
piro an ya sekarang   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

opo ono seng iso dibarter koi....yo..  ::   ::   ::  .....ambek seng bingung nek ke jogja,,,bakpia pathuk.....oalah2 ....nomer e akeh banget,,,,rasane tenonx pasti weruh...seng nomer piro seng bener2 asli....opo malah ora ono seng asli...yo..  ::  ....  ::   ::   ::   ::  ....

----------


## troy

rumour e sing asli onok ndek daerah tertentu om...

----------


## tenonx

> opo ono seng iso dibarter koi....yo..    .....ambek seng bingung nek ke jogja,,,bakpia pathuk.....oalah2 ....nomer e akeh banget,,,,rasane tenonx pasti weruh...seng nomer piro seng bener2 asli....opo malah ora ono seng asli...yo..  ....     ....


pengen sing asli tenan??? tak gawekke pie   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

engkongku sing pertama ndek jogja.... yg laen itu dulu pernah belajar dr ngkongku....
cuman ktne sih pernah ketipu org... dadi malah ambleg   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

temenan ta engkong mu seng pertama nggawe pia....

----------


## topkoifarm

::   ::   ::   ::  ..seng genah nonx,,,,guyon yo..  ::  ....nek tenan yo mesak ke yo..,saiki engkongmu sek urip...ta...umur piro  ::  ...opo gak diajarke nyang putune..  ::   ::   ::  ...nek gak buka dealer bakpia ae nonx..  ::   ::   ::  ,,,bakpia 378..  ::   ::   ::  ....di frachise (bener gak yo tulisanne)...wah ..iso sugih nonx..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

asli om   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
tahun 2006 udah pergi dr dunia ini om ngkongku   ::   ::   ::   ::  

nek masalah resep masih ada di tangan mm ku   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

lagi ada ide nonx...gimana bakpia nya di model2 kayak koi....bakpia kohaku,,,,bakpia sanke,,,bakpia showa,,,bakpia shiro dll....cuma yg bingung nek gae bakpia asagi....yak opo corone gae tutul2 e..  ::   ::   ::  ...iso2 gae bakpia 1 marine iso sedino,,,  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

di tutul2ke nang meses ae om   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

brati bakpia kacang ijo rasa coklat   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

bakpia iku iso tahan piro suwe nonx,,  ::  ..opo ono obat pengawet te,,,kok rasane awet banget...

----------


## tenonx

ga bisa om... paling mentok seminggu... nek mau lebih tahan bisa masuk kulkas   ::   ::   ::  

nanti bisa digoreng lagi jg   ::   ::   ::  

ini orang semarang bisa ngomel2 neh... threadnya buat bahas bakpia   ::   ::   ::   ::  
mending nek lumpia   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> ga bisa om... paling mentok seminggu... nek mau lebih tahan bisa masuk kulkas     
> 
> nanti bisa digoreng lagi jg     
> 
> ini orang semarang bisa ngomel2 neh... threadnya buat bahas bakpia      
> mending nek lumpia


wah mau ganti haluan nih........jual bakpia rasa koi aja om   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

Nek lumpia semarang tu yg enak d jln mataram om ama d gang lombok.

----------


## troy

> lagi ada ide nonx...gimana bakpia nya di model2 kayak koi....bakpia kohaku,,,,bakpia sanke,,,bakpia showa,,,bakpia shiro dll....cuma yg bingung nek gae bakpia asagi....yak opo corone gae tutul2 e..    ...iso2 gae bakpia 1 marine iso sedino,,,


pia asagi ben gak krasa coklat ditaburi bubuk spirulina ae om.....cuman asagi ne dadi ijo ring e....

----------


## h3ln1k

rasane piye kuwi nonx pia asagi yah   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

pengen ngerti rasa spirulina?? tanya om Awal deh   ::   ::   ::   ::  

nek ga salah inget sih rodo2 pait  :P  :P  :P

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   ::   wes tau ngrasake yo nonx

----------


## topkoifarm

> Nek lumpia semarang tu yg enak d jln mataram om ama d gang lombok.


.....jalan mataram rasane akeh seng dodol...opo podo kabeh,,,,ASLI....ya opo iki wong semarang ...opo bener jare torajiro  ::  ...

----------


## topkoifarm

> pengen ngerti rasa spirulina?? tanya om Awal deh      
> 
> nek ga salah inget sih rodo2 pait  :P  :P  :P


....  ::   ::   ::  ....rasane tenonx vegetarian.(mangan suket)....pasti yo roh rasane..  ::   ::   ::  guyon lho nonx,,,

----------


## troy

> pengen ngerti rasa spirulina?? tanya om Awal deh      
> 
> nek ga salah inget sih rodo2 pait  :P  :P  :P


mungkin rasa ne amis2 pahit kali...  ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

hahahaha aku emang rodo semi vegetarian kok om   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
bosen mangan iwak2an, ayam, daging   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

nek aku sih prinsip, cuman satu tok yg ga doyan.... makanan ra enak   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
sekali coba ga enak jangan harap besok2 mau cicip lagi   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> Nek lumpia semarang tu yg enak d jln mataram om ama d gang lombok.


*100* buat om tora   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> hahahaha aku emang rodo semi vegetarian kok om       
> bosen mangan iwak2an, ayam, daging        
> 
> nek aku sih prinsip, cuman satu tok yg ga doyan.... makanan ra enak          
> sekali coba ga enak jangan harap besok2 mau cicip lagi


sama dong   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

Piye ki , Februari meh podo lungo ZNA , rak ?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> Nek lumpia semarang tu yg enak d jln mataram om ama d gang lombok.
> 
> 
> .....jalan mataram rasane akeh seng dodol...opo podo kabeh,,,,ASLI....ya opo iki wong semarang ...opo bener jare torajiro  ...


d jalan mataram ada bbrp yg jual.semua asli semarang om.lha wong bikine aja d semarang.. Cape deh.. Tp ada 1 yg paling enak om.saya nga hafal alamat nya agak lupa2 inget.lupa nya 2x inget nya cuman 1,jd byk lupa nya..  ::  mungkin org semarang lbh tau.

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   seng wong semarang ae mesti yo jarang tuku lunpia   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> seng wong semarang ae mesti yo jarang tuku lunpia


dah bosen ya om?  ::

----------


## tenonx

aku aja ga pernah kok beli Bakpia yg pake nomer2an itu   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

mesti ngunu nong nang daerah e dewe mesti jarang tuku kecuali nak pas pengen   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> mesti ngunu nong nang daerah e dewe mesti jarang tuku kecuali nak pas pengen



wah malah bahas lumpia..........perutku jadi laper nih  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

he eh ki udan2 ngene enak ki mamam lunpia sambil nyeplus lombok acar ama daun bawang   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> he eh ki udan2 ngene enak ki mamam lunpia sambil nyeplus lombok acar ama daun bawang


makan di depan kolam ya om....

----------


## topkoifarm

::   ::   ::   ::  ...barai luwe ae.....opo maneh onok tetangga yg belum makan sampe sore...cuma 2 iji roti..  ::   ::   ::  gara2 nontok koi seng regone 2,5 jt yen,,,  ::   ::   ::   ::  .....luwe....luwe...

----------


## tenonx

wuiks... 2,5jt yen.... mantabsssssss   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::  mantaffff

----------


## torajiro

> wuiks... 2,5jt yen.... mantabsssssss


dapet mobil itu om..

----------


## topkoifarm

::   ::   ::  ,,yoiku record pembelian koi termahal nyang sby saiki...2.5 jt yen..kohaku benibana..75cm...  ::   ::  ..,,koine teko dino senen wingi....sopo yo seng iso mecahke record rego iki,,nyang sby..  ::   ::  ...semarang record te rego piro..yo..  ::   ::  ....nek jogja rasane sek dicekel Tenonx...  ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ...


Paling enak di gang lombok   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> ,,yoiku record pembelian koi termahal nyang sby saiki...2.5 jt yen..kohaku benibana..75cm...   ..,,koine teko dino senen wingi....sopo yo seng iso mecahke record rego iki,,nyang sby..   ...semarang record te rego piro..yo..   ....nek jogja rasane sek dicekel Tenonx...


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> ,,yoiku record pembelian koi termahal nyang sby saiki...2.5 jt yen..kohaku benibana..75cm...   ..,,koine teko dino senen wingi....sopo yo seng iso mecahke record rego iki,,nyang sby..   ...semarang record te rego piro..yo..   ....nek jogja rasane sek dicekel Tenonx...



 ::   ::   ::  ....buat indukan om  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

manteb 2,5 jt yen   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

Gmana koiser semarang udah ada pengumuman bengawan koi show nich. berangkat gak?

----------


## troy

> ...barai luwe ae.....opo maneh onok tetangga yg belum makan sampe sore...cuma 2 iji roti..    gara2 nontok koi seng regone 2,5 jt yen,,,     .....luwe....luwe...


wong wes keluwen koq yo mijik disindir2 ae ta om.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   jebule om troy to seng luwee   ::   ::   ::  
om dod saya insyaAllah kalo ga ada acara penting pasti berangkatnya om cuman mau bareng2 apa ga neh temen2

----------


## doddy

> jebule om troy to seng luwee     
> om dod saya insyaAllah kalo ga ada acara penting pasti berangkatnya om cuman mau bareng2 apa ga neh temen2


Tau nich teman2? aku kan 1mingguan lebih gak ketemu high land

----------


## h3ln1k

aku yo ga om lagi dikejar2 deadline   ::   lha om dod ama siapa?

----------


## doddy

> aku yo ga om lagi dikejar2 deadline    lha om dod ama siapa?


lagi dikejar deadline cari GC kois? 
deadline kok online terus!!!! 
 ::   ::   ::  
Blm tau nich ama siapa, mungkin kt mtlan dulu trus solo kali ya?   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> Gmana koiser semarang udah ada pengumuman bengawan koi show nich. berangkat gak?


*BERANGKAT !!!*

----------


## Davkoi

> jebule om troy to seng luwee     
> om dod saya insyaAllah kalo ga ada acara penting pasti berangkatnya om cuman mau bareng2 apa ga neh temen2


Barengan wae   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
>    jebule om troy to seng luwee     
> om dod saya insyaAllah kalo ga ada acara penting pasti berangkatnya om cuman mau bareng2 apa ga neh temen2
> 
> 
> Barengan wae


Siap Bro

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   nak pas sirahe mumet online nak wes rak mumet kerjo maneh   ::   ::   siapp om piye meh di data pow pake mobile siapa yang ngikut siapa ama ikane namane siapa wae   ::   ::

----------


## troy

sayange show e pas valentine...nek dino biasa tak belani mudik....

----------


## h3ln1k

> sayange show e pas valentine...nek dino biasa tak belani mudik....


loh bos sapa tau ada yang nyantol di solo pas valentine   ::

----------


## mrbunta

yg nyantol nanti kuchibeni 170 cm   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

lha yo iku om kan mumpung om troy karo om tora iseh single sopo ngerti nang solo entuk kuchibeni   ::

----------


## troy

wah...aku gak seneng ambk kuchibeni ne solo om....mengko gosip e dadi akeh...biasa wong kota cilik...uripe nggosip terus....  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> wah...aku gak seneng ambk kuchibeni ne solo om....mengko gosip e dadi akeh...biasa wong kota cilik...uripe nggosip terus....


  ::   ::   tak kandakke om eko kee  :P  :P

----------


## troy

> wah...aku gak seneng ambk kuchibeni ne solo om....mengko gosip e dadi akeh...biasa wong kota cilik...uripe nggosip terus....


maksude ibu2 nya yg suka nge gosip...aku ya wong solo lho...neng wes males dadi wong solo...urip e membosankan.....

----------


## h3ln1k

wahduh gawat ki   ::   ::

----------


## troy

kenopo koq gawat?

----------


## h3ln1k

otot gawat balung wesi   ::

----------


## troy

::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

wah iki podo turu kabeh ki om dod om bon om beryl om bob om oka om dav om mario om wahyu   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

wah...mboh maneh...ojok2 lagi nyortir iwak...

----------


## h3ln1k

lagi persiapan nang solo kayaknya   ::

----------


## doddy

> wah iki podo turu kabeh ki om dod om bon om beryl om bob om oka om dav om mario om wahyu


Lagi coba masukin foto mud pond om

----------


## doddy

wahyu dani bar seko nggon ku langsung on line juga   ::

----------


## troy

om doddy...ayo nyusul suroboyo...wes satus halaman lho....

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   suroboyo ngebut   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> om doddy...ayo nyusul suroboyo...wes satus halaman lho....


berat saingan ama wong suroboyo om   ::

----------


## wahyu

> lagi persiapan nang solo kayaknya



He he........lg mumet cari ikan neh   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> wahyu dani bar seko nggon ku langsung on line juga


ngebut om ben halamane cepet kebak  ::   ::

----------


## troy

> om doddy...ayo nyusul suroboyo...wes satus halaman lho....


sak jane gampang om...tinggal golek massa ae....pokoke ngoceh....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> wahyu dani bar seko nggon ku langsung on line juga


tak ewangi om...paling gak mbalap serpong dhisik.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

aku tak melok ben kebak pisan   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

wahhhh ngebut sing banter......piye pada berangkat kesolo gak nih..

----------


## mrbunta

semarang ke solo cedak. surabaya ke solo adohhhhh

----------


## topkoifarm

> semarang ke solo cedak. surabaya ke solo adohhhhh


,,,,rasane bener juga ..yo.....kecuali ..seng semarang nyang sby sek....mapak arek2,,,,terus nyang solo....muline ...diterno pisan.....yakin pasti melu kabeh...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

setujuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu. aku pasti melok   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> setujuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu. aku pasti melok


....saran juga ,,,nek nyang sby ,,,paling gak gowo bis,,,,nek gak gak muat...lho...  ::   ::   ::   ::  ....seng kere oakeh,,  ::   ::   ::  ....

----------


## doddy

sesepuh dan teman2 mau minta masukan ding untuk perbaikan mud pond yg baru sebagian selesai (mud pond FARIZKOI) http://www.koi-s.org/ viewtopic.php?f=11&t=3389

----------


## mrbunta

> sesepuh dan teman2 mau minta masukan ding untuk perbaikan mud pond yg baru sebagian selesai (mud pond FARIZKOI) http://www.koi-s.org/ viewtopic.php?f=11&t=3389


mantafff om kolam nya.

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> sesepuh dan teman2 mau minta masukan ding untuk perbaikan mud pond yg baru sebagian selesai (mud pond FARIZKOI) http://www.koi-s.org/ viewtopic.php?f=11&t=3389
> 
> 
> mantafff om kolam nya.


Masukanya dong om untuk perbaikan. TQ

----------


## mrbunta

dah gak ada yg perlu di perbaiki om. wes muantaff. memang dah ahlinya

----------


## topkoifarm

tak klik kok gak iso yo....ora ketok....yaopo har corone delok mudpond ne pak doddy...

----------


## troy

> semarang ke solo cedak. surabaya ke solo adohhhhh


aku juga daftar nek acarane ngono....

----------


## mrbunta

> tak klik kok gak iso yo....ora ketok....yaopo har corone delok mudpond ne pak doddy...


masuk ae di view new post disitu ada kok om.

----------


## h3ln1k

ngeklik iki ae om http://www.koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f...p=74198#p74198

----------


## topkoifarm

::   ::   ::   ::  ...sorry....wes ketemu,,,  ::   ::   ::  ....jan tanganne arek2 lincah banget....mlayu roro rene,,,  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

lah biasa elus elus kuchibeni yo lincah toh   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> lah biasa elus elus kuchibeni yo lincah toh


...nek heinik seh,,,ben dino mek elus2 keyboard,,,  ::   ::   ::  ,,,,,,gak percoyo blas nek elus kuchibeni...  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> ...sorry....wes ketemu,,,    ....jan tanganne arek2 lincah banget....mlayu roro rene,,,


aku kan bar tuku buku karangane om top "kiat-kiat menggaet kuchibeni" mangkane lincah2 om   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

wuiohhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> lah biasa elus elus kuchibeni yo lincah toh    
> 
> 
> ...nek heinik seh,,,ben dino mek elus2 keyboard,,,    ,,,,,,gak percoyo blas nek elus kuchibeni...


keyboardku merk e ozawa   ::

----------


## mrbunta

muantaffffffffffff. beli di mana om ?

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


....osawa,,,opo,,,osama...elengku seh OSAMA......

----------


## mario85

wah saiki wes rame bgt yo manteb tenan q opo tenan merke ozawa opo m.ozawa wkwkw  :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## h3ln1k

nak OSAMA ngko keyboard e jenggoten   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

ojok ojok mouse e merk maria ozawa juga   ::   ::

----------


## troy

rasa e justru keyboard e sing merk maria ozawa

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

lek mouse e kan pas. klik kiri dan klik kanan   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> rasa e justru keyboard e sing merk maria ozawa


,,,oooooo,,,,seng model e ono gunung2 an ne  iku ta...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> rasa e justru keyboard e sing merk maria ozawa
> 
> 
> ,,,oooooo,,,,seng model e ono gunung2 an ne  iku ta...


hayah om top kura kura dalam perahu neh  :P  :P

----------


## mrbunta

ono mousepad yg gunung gunung an juga lho. pas posisi tangan e di lembah e   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> ono mousepad yg gunung gunung an juga lho. pas posisi tangan e di lembah e


  ::   ::   ::   aku pesen bos   ::   ::

----------


## troy

wah iso booming mouse pad nya......

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ono mousepad yg gunung gunung an juga lho. pas posisi tangan e di lembah e  
> 
> 
>      aku pesen bos


he'e aku dulu ada tapi nda enak kok nda isa gerak2 kanan kiri empuk sih haha

----------


## mrbunta

waduh waduh. kena uu pornografi. gak olehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh   ::   ::   ::  
tak liat no sek ada sisa gak ya.   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

om har ndang gawe ae mesti laris manis   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> om har ndang gawe ae mesti laris manis


gak usah ngawe. memang wes ada yg buat. tak liat no ada sisa gak ya.   ::

----------


## doddy

o pada lari kesini krn dichatingan padat ya?

----------


## mario85

> o pada lari kesini krn dichatingan padat ya?


he'e pak skalian ngaramein smg

----------


## troy

kalo disini khan sekalian nambah setoran om....

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> om har ndang gawe ae mesti laris manis   
> 
> 
> gak usah ngawe. memang wes ada yg buat. tak liat no ada sisa gak ya.


oo memang jualan toh

----------


## mrbunta

waduh ada yg baru nimbrung di sini

----------


## tenonx

hhehehehe melok pesen yo   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> hhehehehe melok pesen yo


...podo sby ne har,,,,aku sek yo.....awas nek stok entek....sesok mrono gowo obor..  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> hhehehehe melok pesen yo     
> 
> 
> ...podo sby ne har,,,,aku sek yo.....awas nek stok entek....sesok mrono gowo obor..


siap ommmmmm. lek nemu tak drop kabeh ae. jadi barter an e   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> hhehehehe melok pesen yo     
> 
> 
> ...podo sby ne har,,,,aku sek yo.....awas nek stok entek....sesok mrono gowo obor..


  ::   ::   ::   Tumben malam ini rame banget ya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

nunggu kujaku kontes om. ben gak keliawatan. padahal wes minum actived dan vick iki. wes setengah mendem   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> ...


......  ::   ::   ::   ::  ....sudah dari kemarin dulu,,,pak Doddy..  ::   ::   ::  ....sambil nunggu jam.00.00.( baby kujaku keeping kontest)..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

sama om top tapi giliran saya no 10-11 jadi besok pagi aja

----------


## troy

wah om top terpaksa besok pagi...om doddy aja mau tidur dulu....

----------


## topkoifarm

::   ::   ::   ::  .....kapan baby nya di keeping kontest kan  :: 


> sama om top tapi giliran saya no 10-11 jadi besok pagi aja

----------


## mrbunta

waduh. kalau di tinggal tidur ama yg no 1 dan 2 
nasib ku pie? mosok melek an sampe pagi   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

wuahhhhhhhh bakal banyak baby keeping kontes kie. 
ayo yg banyak tosai tosai silahkan   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> waduh. kalau di tinggal tidur ama yg no 1 dan 2 
> nasib ku pie? mosok melek an sampe pagi


makanya maen yen saja gak perlu melekan har.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

aku wong indonesia yo. alergi ambek yen.
kecuali di kasih yen   ::   ( biasa moto duit en )

----------


## topkoifarm

> waduh. kalau di tinggal tidur ama yg no 1 dan 2 
> nasib ku pie? mosok melek an sampe pagi


.....  ::   ::   ::  ....mestine yo ngono..melek sampek isuk....heinik nyang endi iki  ::  ....wes bok kirimmi mouse ta,,,kok ngilang..

----------


## doddy

> waduh. kalau di tinggal tidur ama yg no 1 dan 2 
> nasib ku pie? mosok melek an sampe pagi


Kacian deh. Tapi bsk saya yakin akan cepet dan sore udah selesai (pake ilmu trawangan han   ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## mrbunta

waduh semua wes isa pake ilmu terawang. kapan dong ilmu nya di turunkan ke diriku   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> waduh. kalau di tinggal tidur ama yg no 1 dan 2 
> nasib ku pie? mosok melek an sampe pagi


ngapain.... mending turu ae... nunggu giliran....
yg lain ga mungkin berani nyalip kok   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

betul juga . lek gitu aku tak bobok dulu ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
wes gak ngatasi kena actifed dan vick

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> waduh. kalau di tinggal tidur ama yg no 1 dan 2 
> nasib ku pie? mosok melek an sampe pagi    
> 
> 
> ngapain.... mending turu ae... nunggu giliran....
> yg lain ga mungkin berani nyalip kok


sabar om nonx diasyang Allah

----------


## mrbunta

aminnnnnnnn

----------


## troy

tak pilih ke tak om bunta...cuman ntar kirimnya ke kolam saya...situ yg tt biaya ikannya...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> tak pilih ke tak om bunta...cuman ntar kirimnya ke kolam saya...situ yg tt biaya ikannya...


  ::   ::   ::  
wes gatel arek e

----------


## Davkoi

WADUH   ::   ::   ::  
Begitu buka Regional Semarang , wis ketinggalan 6 halaman   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

telat banget lo ya bro   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> telat banget lo ya bro


jare meh mampir nong kok ga sido?

----------


## doddy

> WADUH     
> Begitu buka Regional Semarang , wis ketinggalan 6 halaman


Abis muter2 nang pekalongan wae si.... tapi komputere rak dipateni... diundang2 gak eroh

----------


## h3ln1k

he eh kae om dav online terus nang ym wonge nang ndi kuwi ga bales2 i   ::   om dav iwaku wes mari rung? kapan dikirim?

----------


## troy

> WADUH     
> Begitu buka Regional Semarang , wis ketinggalan 6 halaman


masih mending.....nek buka regional surabaya wes ketinggalan 30 halaman om....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

bar ngebut maneh gek bengi om   ::

----------


## tenonx

> masih mending.....nek buka regional surabaya wes ketinggalan 30 halaman om....


lha yo koen to gara2ne   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by Davkoi
> 
> WADUH     
> Begitu buka Regional Semarang , wis ketinggalan 6 halaman    
> 
> 
> Abis muter2 nang pekalongan wae si.... tapi komputere rak dipateni... diundang2 gak eroh


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

Bonek nya msh kurang om.. Semarang msh tertinggal 10 nih dr serpong..  ::

----------


## mrbunta

kejarrrrrrrrrrrr. tak rewang i ta?

----------


## torajiro

> kejarrrrrrrrrrrr. tak rewang i ta?


aku juga mo ngewangi iki om..  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

akeh lho yg rewang i. mana yg punya rumah?   ::

----------


## doddy

Wah arek suroboyo podo rajin2 ngrewang ki... piye wong semarang kok sepi?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> akeh lho yg rewang i. mana yg punya rumah?


paling2 lagi pada sibuk pilih kujaku nya om..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Wah arek suroboyo podo rajin2 ngrewang ki... piye wong semarang kok sepi?


nah.. tuh dah mulai pada nongol om.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Bonek nya msh kurang om.. Semarang msh tertinggal 10 nih dr serpong..


10 halaman iku hal gampang...serahkan saja sama surabaya....paling setengah malam udh kekejar...

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> Bonek nya msh kurang om.. Semarang msh tertinggal 10 nih dr serpong.. 
> 
> 
> 10 halaman iku hal gampang...serahkan saja sama surabaya....paling setengah malam udh kekejar...


emang hebat ki arek suroboyo

----------


## troy

bengi iki ta om ndang digarap...ben iso ndang nyusul suroboyo....
tapi aku rada pesimis...soale wes podo oleh iwak...tinggal om top sing durung entuk iwak...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

om top wis turu maneh kie.... nunggu lusa gek entuk giliran kok   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

keri2 gak popo.....rasane oleh 2 ekor...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

ojo lali seng siji gawe aku ya om...

----------


## topkoifarm

> ojo lali seng siji gawe aku ya om...


...kabeh yo gak popo,,,,wong bayare ngangge YEN....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

keri oleh 2... aku tak melu nambah ah... ben nomer 22 yo gpp   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

::   ::   ::   ::  ....no 22...oleh sisane..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> ....no 22...oleh sisane..


malah entuk akeh nonx....

----------


## tenonx

no 22 boleh pilih foto ikan dr no 29-40   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

::   ::   ::  ...mosok di incrit2,  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

emange foto ne wes metu kabeh ta....

----------


## tenonx

onok sing ga difoto.... masih ada beberapa kae.... gelem ??? besok tak tanyain wis
kemaren ga enak meh nanya.... ndak dikira gimana.... padahal yo emang gimana   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> onok sing ga difoto.... masih ada beberapa kae.... gelem ??? besok tak tanyain wis
> kemaren ga enak meh nanya.... ndak dikira gimana.... padahal yo emang gimana


  ::   ::   ::  ....rasane tenan di incrit2,,,  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> onok sing ga difoto.... masih ada beberapa kae.... gelem ??? besok tak tanyain wis
> kemaren ga enak meh nanya.... ndak dikira gimana.... padahal yo emang gimana


sing paling apik onok fotone gak nonx...

----------


## tenonx

heauheaueahuaeu butuh back door lagi om???   ::   ::   :: 

sing paling apik wis tak posting to  :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## troy

iku the best eyo...emange iwak iku umur piro?hikari ne murup gak?

----------


## topkoifarm

gak murup maneh,,,,,wong sempet kobong...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

4 bulan, putihe.... kinclong.... bar di bayclin   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

wah...sip no...ring e piye nonx...rata gak?ketoke tembus ya...

----------


## tenonx

lho... emang ga liat po??? yg tak posting di regional surabaya???
ring rapi kabeh.... tp ga usah dibahas lah... wis payu   ::   ::   ::   ::  

ntar aku bujukin yg lain nya lagi deh... klo ada   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

gak sepiroo jelas...soale fotone cilik....

----------


## tenonx

di save sik... trus di delok ... zoooommmmmmm mesti lak ketok

----------


## Davkoi

> di save sik... trus di delok ... zoooommmmmmm mesti lak ketok


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## boby_icon

tenonk jan nggemeske tenan   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

ono semut te...  ::   ::   ::  ......sampek tak demek2....jelalah..  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::  
kocomoto e di pake om lek internet an

----------


## tenonx

> tenonk jan nggemeske tenan


coro mini mu jg je om   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
untung orak tak tabok i   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

semarang nambahe koq gak iso lgs akeh kayak suraboyo ya...apa kurang bensin e ya.....

----------


## Davkoi

> semarang nambahe koq gak iso lgs akeh kayak suraboyo ya...apa kurang bensin e ya.....


kurang pasukan   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> semarang nambahe koq gak iso lgs akeh kayak suraboyo ya...apa kurang bensin e ya.....
> 
> 
> kurang pasukan


+ boneknya kurang..  ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by Davkoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


lha meh pie jarang om podo ol kabeh rak iso pas rame2...nek iso bareng kan enak tenan

----------


## troy

digiatkan lagi donk om....

----------


## mario85

wes targete ngalahke serpong sek ae rak bedo adoh bgt ok

----------


## mario85

> digiatkan lagi donk om....


he'e om sek bar iki akhir2 q wes rodo mendingan ra kyo biyen

----------


## torajiro

seblm serpong kalah mesti terus giat nih..! jgn patah semangat..!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

makane lek iso ndang dikalahke...mari ngono target e gantian ngalahke suroboyo...

----------


## mario85

> makane lek iso ndang dikalahke...mari ngono target e gantian ngalahke suroboyo...


he'e om digiatke maneh q wes target e ojo muluk2 sek serpong sek ndang kudu disalip nek sby rodo abot e tapi ra popo dijajal sek ae nek menowo smg tambah rame

----------


## torajiro

> makane lek iso ndang dikalahke...mari ngono target e gantian ngalahke suroboyo...


klo ngalah ke suroboyo ga mungkin om rasae, soal e kebykan bonek e teko suroboyo kabeh.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> makane lek iso ndang dikalahke...mari ngono target e gantian ngalahke suroboyo...
> 
> 
> he'e om digiatke maneh q wes target e ojo muluk2 sek serpong sek ndang kudu disalip nek sby rodo abot e tapi ra popo dijajal sek ae nek menowo smg tambah rame


target 1'st serpong. udah d tetapkan om..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

ya jenenge ae bejan2...sopo ngerti internet sak suroboyo nge lag sak wulan...rasa e gampang ngalahke nek pas bejan....

----------


## mario85

> ya jenenge ae bejan2...sopo ngerti internet sak suroboyo nge lag sak wulan...rasa e gampang ngalahke nek pas bejan....


yo sisan nek panser biru karo snex gabung ben dadi rame tenan bermimpi mode on

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


sip mugo2 ndang kelakon   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> ya jenenge ae bejan2...sopo ngerti internet sak suroboyo nge lag sak wulan...rasa e gampang ngalahke nek pas bejan....


  ::   ::   ::   ga mungkin om nek ngelag sampe sak wulan..  ::   ::   kecuali ono teroris e..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ya jenenge ae bejan2...sopo ngerti internet sak suroboyo nge lag sak wulan...rasa e gampang ngalahke nek pas bejan....
> 
> 
>      ga mungkin om nek ngelag sampe sak wulan..    kecuali ono teroris e..


haha ngko akeh terorise lha nek kyo biyen kui seng kabel internet nggon bawah laute pedot taiwan karo ndi lalai mati kabeh opo dadi lemot yo tapi tau ok..

mboh sampe pirang sui kui tapi rak ngasi 1bln ketoe

----------


## troy

tapi onok neng e....nek wes murup bonex e iso langsung ngoyak maneh....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


iya,pernah om. cuman sak mingguan ae kethok e waktu iku..

----------


## mario85

> tapi onok neng e....nek wes murup bonex e iso langsung ngoyak maneh....


yo2 om ampun hahaa  ::   ::   ::  makane q ngetenei pasukane smg ra ono seng ol...

kacek e wes adoh e wes nganti sewu post bedone

----------


## mario85

haha ngko akeh terorise lha nek kyo biyen kui seng kabel internet nggon bawah laute pedot taiwan karo ndi lalai mati kabeh opo dadi lemot yo tapi tau ok..

mboh sampe pirang sui kui tapi rak ngasi 1bln ketoe[/quote]

iya,pernah om. cuman sak mingguan ae kethok e waktu iku..[/quote]

wes seminggu sangar yo bedo bgt karo kene nduwe ae orak   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

sak jane seng kebacut iku bonex e koq....nek ngoceh gak mandek2...kayak radio ae....

----------


## torajiro

[/quote]

wes seminggu sangar yo bedo bgt karo kene nduwe ae orak   ::   ::   :: [/quote]
waktu iku aku yo durung duwe koneksi internet dw om. masih pake punya kampus... maklum d kampus nek wis wengi internet e kenceng..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

cek mesake men ta torajiro iki...kayak arek kos an ae...nek meh on line nunut ndek kampus....

----------


## troy

semarang wes lumayan...diluk maneh wes meh satus...

----------


## torajiro

> semarang wes lumayan...diluk maneh wes meh satus...


yup  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> cek mesake men ta torajiro iki...kayak arek kos an ae...nek meh on line nunut ndek kampus....


wkt tu i nga kos om.. ada rmh dw d sana. cuman wkt tu sering nginep d kampus ama arek2..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

kyk nya org semarang dah pd tidur nih..  ::   ::   i juga mo tidur ah..

----------


## wahyu

wuiiiih.........cepet banget halamanne nambah   ::   ::  
ngebut tenan ki  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

lha yang masuk bonex . gak enek wong semarang e

----------


## Davkoi

> lha meh pie jarang om podo ol kabeh rak iso pas rame2...nek iso bareng kan enak tenan


eh , nang mario . post mu nembe 124 kuwi , ayo Buktikan Merahmu   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> wuiiiih.........cepet banget halamanne nambah    
> ngebut tenan ki


Ayo diewangi bang wahyu   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> wuiiiih.........cepet banget halamanne nambah    
> ngebut tenan ki  
> 
> 
> Ayo diewangi bang wahyu


tak ewangi deh..

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by Davkoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> ...


Matur Nuwun sanget   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

sami2 om.. T4 Saya jg d jateng jd ga ada salah e jg bantu regional smg. He3x..

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> lha meh pie jarang om podo ol kabeh rak iso pas rame2...nek iso bareng kan enak tenan
> 
> 
> eh , nang mario . post mu nembe 124 kuwi , ayo Buktikan Merahmu


he'e om kan gabunge yo gek anyaran makane q gek meh ngerameni

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by Davkoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> ...


makasih juga om

----------


## mario85

> wuiiiih.........cepet banget halamanne nambah    
> ngebut tenan ki


semalem tancap gas pake nos  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> lha yang masuk bonex . gak enek wong semarang e


lha wes tadi mlm wong smg seng ol cmn aku ...

maturnuwun karo bonnex e  :P  :P  :P

----------


## troy

mengko nek sing on line bonex2 iso ganti jeneng lho...regional bonex.....

----------


## Davkoi

> sami2 om.. T4 Saya jg d jateng jd ga ada salah e jg bantu regional smg. He3x..


Ayo , Semangat  :P  :P  :P

----------


## Davkoi

> mengko nek sing on line bonex2 iso ganti jeneng lho...regional bonex.....


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> wuiiiih.........cepet banget halamanne nambah    
> ngebut tenan ki  
> 
> 
> semalem tancap gas pake nos


nos plus turbo.....dibantuin ama orang2 surabaya nih....ngeeeeebuuuuuutttttt
orang semarangnya mana nih  ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> sami2 om.. T4 Saya jg d jateng jd ga ada salah e jg bantu regional smg. He3x..
> 
> 
> Ayo , Semangat  :P  :P  :P


wahhh keliatannya masih pada sibuk cari ikan lomba nih.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> ...


pada ga ada smua mau pada kumpul nti di tempat doddy

----------


## E. Nitto

> makane lek iso ndang dikalahke...mari ngono target e gantian ngalahke suroboyo...


Yo wis kene tak ewangi ben cepet iso ngalalahke Serpong yo pak...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> makane lek iso ndang dikalahke...mari ngono target e gantian ngalahke suroboyo...
> 
> 
> Yo wis kene tak ewangi ben cepet iso ngalalahke Serpong yo pak...


Wah , ngak nyongko boso jowone ciamik pool   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

Nek sedino oleh 10pages pasti cpt nyusul serpong..he3x..

----------


## torajiro

Malam minggu gini kok sepi ya? Byk yg ke citraland paling2..

----------


## Davkoi

> Nek sedino oleh 10pages pasti cpt nyusul serpong..he3x..


kebut terus   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> Malam minggu gini kok sepi ya? Byk yg ke citraland paling2..


kon ngak mlaku2 ? durung duwe bini , yo ?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> makane lek iso ndang dikalahke...mari ngono target e gantian ngalahke suroboyo...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Yo wis kene tak ewangi ben cepet iso ngalalahke Serpong yo pak...


tak pikir om eddy gak iso boso jowo....bejone gak ngerasani om eddy....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> wuiiiih.........cepet banget halamanne nambah    
> ngebut tenan ki  
> 
> 
> semalem tancap gas pake nos



wah telat lagi.......om doddy kalo ada kumpul2 dikabarin..  ::   ::  ...biar bisa tuker pengalaman ama temen2....mosok aku nek ngobrol karo oka terus.........  ::   ::  
ben tambah pinter om.....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> Malam minggu gini kok sepi ya? Byk yg ke citraland paling2..
> 
> 
> kon ngak mlaku2 ? durung duwe bini , yo ?


ora om.mlaku2 ambek sopo? Lha wong pacar ae durung duwe..he3x..

----------


## E. Nitto

> Originally Posted by E. Nitto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


Ha3x.. aku wong jowo juga oom, bojoku cah semarang.. ngrasani yo gak opo2 kan oom, wis bioso dirasani wong je...he3x....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Ayo2 tak ewangi dikebut yuuk oom..... Opo perlu Serpong karo Semarang digabung ben cepet ngalahke Suroboyo..??  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

> Originally Posted by Davkoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ...


Pacar durung duwe tapi bojo wis limo yo oom....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
om Eddy ketularan neh  :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## E. Nitto

> om Eddy ketularan neh  :P  :P  :P  :P


Ha3x... ngewangi Semarang genjot oom... bar iki Solo Jogja tak rewangi juga yo oom...ben ngalahke Semarang..lho..??  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> ...


lho kok tekan doddy hahaha

----------


## mario85

sek gek malem mingguan sepi to ya

----------


## troy

wah semarang mari disirami lenga gas langsung kobong....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> Ha3x.. aku wong jowo juga oom, bojoku cah semarang.. ngrasani yo gak opo2 kan oom, wis bioso dirasani wong je...he3x....       
> Ayo2 tak ewangi dikebut yuuk oom..... Opo perlu Serpong karo Semarang digabung ben cepet ngalahke Suroboyo..??


Ayo kebut , Salip Serpong   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> sek gek malem mingguan sepi to ya


Akeh sing isik *******   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> wah semarang mari disirami lenga gas langsung kobong....


kakehan posting jadi luwih kih   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

om eddy sampe ketularan nambahi semarang   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

om doddy mana ya........  ::   ::   ::  kujakune piye iki.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

sing jelas kujyaku ne blon dikirim om   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

::   ::  ...kok sepi lagi ya
om tenonx.....lainya juga blm pada dikirim ya .....aq bingung harga berapa sih ikannya  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

om dod lagi siap2 nih....................  ::   ::   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

> om eddy sampe ketularan nambahi semarang


Ha3x.. ben seru oom...
Ayo oom Troy, Oom Dav genjot meneh, mung kari 100 Serpong kesusul ki, bubar iku kari ngoyak Suroboyo.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi



----------


## wahyu

> 


om...gambar naganya buat tatto keren nih  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> om eddy sampe ketularan nambahi semarang   
> 
> 
> Ha3x.. ben seru oom...
> Ayo oom Troy, Oom Dav genjot meneh, mung kari 100 Serpong kesusul ki, bubar iku kari ngoyak Suroboyo.....


ayoooo om edi teruskan semangatmu.....ak dukung...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by Davkoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> om...gambar naganya buat tatto keren nih


tato d koi ya om? Ha5x..

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by E. Nitto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


sy juga dukung om lewat doa.. He3x..

----------


## wahyu

ha ha......ada koi pola naga.....ada gak ya  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> ...kok sepi lagi ya
> om tenonx.....lainya juga blm pada dikirim ya .....aq bingung harga berapa sih ikannya


300rb.... tp blon termasuk ongkos kirim, nanti nek udah nyampe baru ditransfer ongkirnya....
kan klo bareng2 ama yg laen kan bisa dibagi ongkirnya... misal 120... tiga ekor... jadi per ekor 40rb.... gitu om   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

gong xi fat cai buat semua temen2 di regional semarang...   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
>   ...kok sepi lagi ya
> om tenonx.....lainya juga blm pada dikirim ya .....aq bingung harga berapa sih ikannya    
> 
> 
> 300rb.... tp blon termasuk ongkos kirim, nanti nek udah nyampe baru ditransfer ongkirnya....
> kan klo bareng2 ama yg laen kan bisa dibagi ongkirnya... misal 120... tiga ekor... jadi per ekor 40rb.... gitu om



oo..gitu om..thanks atas infonya  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> gong xi fat cai buat semua temen2 di regional semarang...


Semarang sing Imlekan klo ndak salah cuman 2 orang Duo Rudi   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> gong xi fat cai buat semua temen2 di regional semarang...   
> 
> 
> Semarang sing Imlekan klo ndak salah cuman 2 orang Duo Rudi


O......  ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ...


betul om....Rudi T...Rudi H...kok gak ada angpao nyasar ya  ::   ::  ...  ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

datengin aja langsung ke rumahnya om   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> datengin aja langsung ke rumahnya om


ngak ada angpau tak kasih kue ranjang aja

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> datengin aja langsung ke rumahnya om         
> 
> 
> ngak ada angpau tak kasih kue ranjang aja





 ::   ::   ::   lucu kuenya.....mauuuuu donkkkkk.....gpplah dapet kue koi...  ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> datengin aja langsung ke rumahnya om         
> 
> 
> ngak ada angpau tak kasih kue ranjang aja


kue tancho kohaku kuchibeni.. He3x..

----------


## troy

GONG XI FAT CHOY....KOI NA LI AAAA................

----------


## topkoifarm

kepada semua rekan2 semarang,,,,,,khong xi fak chai....lumpia....lumpia.....

----------


## wahyu

> kepada semua rekan2 semarang,,,,,,khong xi fak chai....lumpia....lumpia.....


lagi pengen lumpia ya om......  ::   ::   ::  enak nih dimakan sambil ngliatin koi dipinggir kolam  ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> kepada semua rekan2 semarang,,,,,,khong xi fak chai....lumpia....lumpia.....
> 
> 
> lagi pengen lumpia ya om......    enak nih dimakan sambil ngliatin koi dipinggir kolam


Lumpia memang TOP   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

waduh di candak kabeh lumpia semarang dan om top   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> kepada semua rekan2 semarang,,,,,,khong xi fak chai....lumpia....lumpia.....
> 
> 
> lagi pengen lumpia ya om......    enak nih dimakan sambil ngliatin koi dipinggir kolam


ayo2 d buka barter lumpia dg koi nya om top.. He3x..

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ...


om.....diajakin lumpia barter ama koi....gimana  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ...


lumpia 1 kotak. dengan koi pilihan nya om top mau   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

sipp om top dah nongol di majalah KOIs   ::   kapan om ke semarang ntar tukeran ya lunpia ama marlena   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

he'e tuh baru baca majalah ada om top di sana ciee

----------


## h3ln1k

he eh om top nongkrong   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> sipp om top dah nongol di majalah KOIs    kapan om ke semarang ntar tukeran ya lunpia ama marlena


gue tuker dengan lumpia 10 besek   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

ayo segera dituker lumpia nya sama koi om...ntar saya tinggal nebeng makan...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

silahkan kalau mau tukar lumpia sama koi  ::   ::   ::  ....1 lumpia tuker sama 1 koi....yg 10 besek..dapet 10 serok an...  ::   ::  .....tapi koinya saya yg milih..  ::   ::   ::   ::  .... shiromuji sama benigoi ......  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> silahkan kalau mau tukar lumpia sama koi    ....1 lumpia tuker sama 1 koi....yg 10 besek..dapet 10 serok an...   .....tapi koinya saya yg milih..     .... shiromuji sama benigoi ......


ada yg lupa om DOMAS   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

mau donk kpan2 kumpul aja regional sby n smg makan lunpia   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> mau donk kpan2 kumpul aja regional sby n smg makan lunpia


besok jam 13.00 di rumah om top

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> mau donk kpan2 kumpul aja regional sby n smg makan lunpia    
> 
> 
> besok jam 13.00 di rumah om top


walah2 neng sby to yo rak iso lgsgan mange mabur kyo superman  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

semarang -> surabaya kan 5 jam, budal sekarang. sampe surabaya subuh. jadi enak budal subuh. sampe pagi   ::  langsung ke rumah om top ae. nanti lak di jak yam cha disek ato makan bubur di HR mohamad   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> mau donk kpan2 kumpul aja regional sby n smg makan lunpia


...angel pak.....lunpia ne asli kabeh,,,  ::   ::   ::  ....arek sby delek e seng palsu..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> semarang -> surabaya kan 5 jam, budal sekarang. sampe surabaya subuh. jadi enak budal subuh. sampe pagi   langsung ke rumah om top ae. nanti lak di jak yam cha disek ato makan bubur di HR mohamad


...  ::   ::   ::  ...bubur yung hoo..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> semarang -> surabaya kan 5 jam, budal sekarang. sampe surabaya subuh. jadi enak budal subuh. sampe pagi   langsung ke rumah om top ae. nanti lak di jak yam cha disek ato makan bubur di HR mohamad


haha bar kui balek smg pijetan pegel kabh awake

----------


## mrbunta

mantafffffffffffffffffff, yung ho

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> mau donk kpan2 kumpul aja regional sby n smg makan lunpia    
> 
> 
> ...angel pak.....lunpia ne asli kabeh,,,    ....arek sby delek e seng palsu..


maksude seng palsu q opo

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> semarang -> surabaya kan 5 jam, budal sekarang. sampe surabaya subuh. jadi enak budal subuh. sampe pagi   langsung ke rumah om top ae. nanti lak di jak yam cha disek ato makan bubur di HR mohamad  
> 
> 
> haha bar kui balek smg pijetan pegel kabh awake


bar iku pijet nang kene ae
cedek om top, IP murah meriah panda   ::

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> semarang -> surabaya kan 5 jam, budal sekarang. sampe surabaya subuh. jadi enak budal subuh. sampe pagi   langsung ke rumah om top ae. nanti lak di jak yam cha disek ato makan bubur di HR mohamad  
> 
> 
> ...    ...bubur yung hoo..


walah ojo mingin2 i to  ::   ::

----------


## troy

weleh2 lagi ditinggal diluk ae wes ketinggalan akeh....

----------


## mrbunta

lho iki gak ngiming ngiming i, tapi realita. harus di terima   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> weleh2 lagi ditinggal diluk ae wes ketinggalan akeh....


lagi mode GASSSSSSSSSSSS puolllllllll

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


pijet e opo apik wkwkwk ra gelem lho nek seng ++  ::   ::   ::  ...tapi mending daripada dipejeti mbah2

----------


## mrbunta

pijet normal kok
itung itung les mandarin gratis pijet   ::

----------


## mario85

> weleh2 lagi ditinggal diluk ae wes ketinggalan akeh....


lha ayo meluk meneh ben rame tenan

----------


## mario85

> lho iki gak ngiming ngiming i, tapi realita. harus di terima


hahaha  ::   ::   yo ngesuk2 ae nak sempet aku yo pingin e

----------


## troy

ayo mene arek semarang budal ke surabaya...seng penting nggawa lumpia...nanti makan pagi ditraktir om top di bubur yung ho....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> pijet normal kok
> itung itung les mandarin gratis pijet


wah nagn ndi q om impor yo manteb tenan q

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> lho iki gak ngiming ngiming i, tapi realita. harus di terima    
> 
> 
> hahaha    yo ngesuk2 ae nak sempet aku yo pingin e


mumpung ada event lho. sekalian ada barang bagus di om top. selak payu. baru aku dari sana di iming iming ambek om top

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> pijet normal kok
> itung itung les mandarin gratis pijet  
> 
> 
> wah nagn ndi q om impor yo manteb tenan q


rene o ta. tak jak ke sana. sekalian ambek om top budal e , cedek nemen dari omah e om top

----------


## troy

sekali2 ganti suasana...hunting ikan rame2 di surabaya...ada program buy back lho....kalo gak percaya tanya aja sama om top....

----------


## mario85

> ayo mene arek semarang budal ke surabaya...seng penting nggawa lumpia...nanti makan pagi ditraktir om top di bubur yung ho....


ngesuk2 ae om kesel lah bar sincia q yo bar balek soko juwana ngerti ngono tak bablaske sby tapi jalane elek e

----------


## mrbunta

> sekali2 ganti suasana...hunting ikan rame2 di surabaya...ada program buy back lho....kalo gak percaya tanya aja sama om top....


iyo, nanti gantian uwong e yg berendem   ::

----------


## mario85

> sekali2 ganti suasana...hunting ikan rame2 di surabaya...ada program buy back lho....kalo gak percaya tanya aja sama om top....


haha nek ono buy back gawe ikan seng elek rak  ::   ::  nek dadine apik dikeep dewe to ya

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


haha wes sesuk2 ae ngko ngejaki wong smg rame2 dolan rono

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::   gagal deh

----------


## troy

onok...asal iwak cilik....di buy back 100%...term and condition tanya aja lgs sama om top....

----------


## mrbunta

> onok...asal iwak cilik....di buy back 100%...term and condition tanya aja lgs sama om top....


tuker ambek sembarang yang ada disitu   ::

----------


## troy

om mario...numpak sepur lak gelis tekane...paling 4-5 jam....

----------


## mrbunta

apa perlu di jemput di stasion ?

----------


## mario85

> gagal deh


gagal opone   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> onok...asal iwak cilik....di buy back 100%...term and condition tanya aja lgs sama om top....
> 
> 
> tuker ambek sembarang yang ada disitu


...  ::   ::   ::  ....aku seng melehke...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

wes mene langsung budal isuk ae...mengko dijemput om bunta ndek gubeng....bengine pijet trus sesuk e lagi balik....

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> onok...asal iwak cilik....di buy back 100%...term and condition tanya aja lgs sama om top....
> 
> 
> tuker ambek sembarang yang ada disitu


dipilihke sing tategoi ae om....

----------


## mario85

> apa perlu di jemput di stasion ?


wes ngesuk2 ae rak enak nek dewean mati nganggur ngko nang dalan jajal ngko nek sempet dolan rame2 nang sby karo cah2 smg

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> apa perlu di jemput di stasion ?
> 
> 
> wes ngesuk2 ae rak enak nek dewean mati nganggur ngko nang dalan jajal ngko nek sempet dolan rame2 nang sby karo cah2 smg


...  ::   ::   ::  ...sesok2 yo entek kabeh seng apik...  ::   ::   ::   ::  ...siso seng padangan,,  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

yo ntn bal sek mugo2 isa menang q

----------


## topkoifarm

...  ::   ::   ::  ....aku seng melehke...  ::   ::   :: [/quote]
dipilihke sing tategoi ae om....[/quote]....ojo kawatir aku akeh stok seng,,,tategoi forever...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

tak pujeke menang...dadi iso entuk sangu gawe budal suroboyo belanjo koi....

----------


## troy

wah...iku om helnik muncul....om...mene budal suroboyo gak?onok acara moto kumonryu gawe grow out....

----------


## topkoifarm

> yo ntn bal sek mugo2 isa menang q


....  ::   ::  .....menang gak menang pokok e,,,seneng,,,  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

akurrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::  rame tenan ki lagi online sedelok wes konangan   ::   ::

----------


## troy

konangan opo om....mene budal gak om?

----------


## mrbunta

> rame tenan ki lagi online sedelok wes konangan


iku lho ada yg golek konco nang surabaya

----------


## h3ln1k

ga iso om lagi akeh gawean kiy sirahku sampe mumet   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

mene diliburke sek ae om...timbange sirah e tambah mumet...sekalian refreshing....

----------


## troy

diluk maneh serpong iso kebalap ambek semarang....kacek 3 halaman tok....

----------


## h3ln1k

lha iki lagi refreshing ngundang artis suroboyo   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> mene diliburke sek ae om...timbange sirah e tambah mumet...sekalian refreshing....


bener lek kerjaan terus mumet   ::   ::  
ndek sini pijet ke IP

----------


## topkoifarm

mene nek semarang ono seng teko,,,,tak wei bonus,,,,buy one get one,,,  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ayoo semarang kebuutt om dod ayo rewangii   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> mene diliburke sek ae om...timbange sirah e tambah mumet...sekalian refreshing....
> 
> 
> bener lek kerjaan terus mumet    
> ndek sini pijet ke IP


...opo iku IP...  ::  ....

----------


## troy

piye iki...mumpung onok bonus lho....lgs entuk kumonryu ambek beni kumonryu....paket all in....

----------


## h3ln1k

> mene nek semarang ono seng teko,,,,tak wei bonus,,,,buy one get one,,,


asal bonuse ga tategoi forever   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

om dod ndi ya? benigoi ne manteb euy   ::

----------


## troy

iyo...abang e nemen ya....

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


tusuk sate ngesong om   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> mene nek semarang ono seng teko,,,,tak wei bonus,,,,buy one get one,,,    
> 
> 
> asal bonuse ga tategoi forever


....dek kene gak dodol tategoi....  ::   ::   ::  .....nek nurut aku ,,ora ono koi tategoi ..  ::   ::   ::  .....pilianne mek 3,,,1,apik banget..2,,apik...3..lumayan.........ora ono seng elek...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

ndek sini pijet ke IP[/quote]
...opo iku IP...  ::  ....[/quote]
tusuk sate ngesong om   :: [/quote]
 ::   ::   ::  ....no piro seng pilihan 1,(apik tenan)

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> mene nek semarang ono seng teko,,,,tak wei bonus,,,,buy one get one,,,    
> 
> 
> asal bonuse ga tategoi forever


wah...dealer tenan iki.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


sekalian nilik i purel mu ya om....

----------


## mrbunta

> ndek sini pijet ke IP


...opo iku IP...  ::  ....[/quote]
tusuk sate ngesong om   :: [/quote]
 ::   ::   ::  ....no piro seng pilihan 1,(apik tenan)[/quote]
ada nocan e om. tak golek no krepek an nanti

----------


## h3ln1k

hayoo om top mau yang mana?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

nek gak gotek e bunta di silih delok ae om....

----------


## mrbunta

> hayoo om top mau yang mana?


melok ta   ::   ::   ::  
sekalian sesok milih kumonryu

----------


## mrbunta

> nek gak gotek e bunta di silih delok ae om....


koen sesok melok ta troy?   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ndek sini pijet ke IP
> 
> 
> ...opo iku IP...  ....


tusuk sate ngesong om   :: [/quote]
 ::   ::   ::  ....no piro seng pilihan 1,(apik tenan)[/quote]
ada nocan e om. tak golek no krepek an nanti[/quote]  ::   ::   ::  ,,,,sms ae har,,,,bahaya,,,,engkok kalah disek ambek arek2,,,,,wes tuo gak iso mlayu banter..  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

om dod ngeBOM apresiasi ki   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

mene coba tak usahake har...soale dulur ku onok sing teko....

----------


## mrbunta

> mene coba tak usahake har...soale dulur ku onok sing teko....


lanang ta wedok?   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

wah iki jodo jodoan ae om troy dikenalke dulure om har dan kebalikannya   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> wah iki jodo jodoan ae om troy dikenalke dulure om har dan kebalikannya


iyo mesti di golek no jodoh   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> wah iki jodo jodoan ae om troy dikenalke dulure om har dan kebalikannya


haram....om bunta iku wes nduwe momongan...nek purel gak popo....

----------


## troy

kon onok stok sing apik ta har....ojok stok flash disk ae....

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> wah iki jodo jodoan ae om troy dikenalke dulure om har dan kebalikannya  
> 
> 
> haram....om bunta iku wes nduwe momongan...nek purel gak popo....


raja ae duwe selir akeh

----------


## mrbunta

> kon onok stok sing apik ta har....ojok stok flash disk ae....


yg iso sembarang ta?

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> wah iki jodo jodoan ae om troy dikenalke dulure om har dan kebalikannya  
> 
> 
> haram....om bunta iku wes nduwe momongan...nek purel gak popo....


wah...gak eruh nek iki raja....nek ngono ya gak popo....mene tak goleke ya....

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

ayo ndang dikebut...ojok nguyu ae....mumpung lagi akeh bonex....

----------


## mrbunta

> ayo ndang dikebut...ojok nguyu ae....mumpung lagi akeh bonex....


nguyu lak lumayan

----------


## troy

om doddy koq gak ketok ya....

----------


## troy

nambah setoran juga ya...iki wes podo kedudukan e....
om dav neng ndi yo....

----------


## topkoifarm

eleng,,,,,eleng,,,,nek tuku pecel ojo digowo muleh sak pincuk e....mari dipangan pecel le,,,ojo lali pincuk e,,dibuang,,  ::   ::

----------


## troy

> eleng,,,,,eleng,,,,nek tuku pecel ojo digowo muleh sak pincuk e....mari dipangan pecel le,,,ojo lali pincuk e,,dibuang,,


mengko nggarake konangan nek mari mangan pecel ya om....

----------


## h3ln1k

> eleng,,,,,eleng,,,,nek tuku pecel ojo digowo muleh sak pincuk e....mari dipangan pecel le,,,ojo lali pincuk e,,dibuang,,


inggih mbah   ::

----------


## troy

iku wejangan mbah dukun lho....

----------


## h3ln1k

mbah dukun top   ::

----------


## doddy

> om doddy koq gak ketok ya....


lagi masukin photo. nek bar ngebom apresiasi ngebom lelang wae piye ya?

----------


## mario85

pie q umpung gek halftime

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> om doddy koq gak ketok ya....
> 
> 
> lagi masukin photo. nek bar ngebom apresiasi ngebom lelang wae piye ya?


setujuh   ::

----------


## troy

kabeh di bom ae om....ojok lali ngebom kene pisan yo.....

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> om doddy koq gak ketok ya....
> 
> 
> lagi masukin photo. nek bar ngebom apresiasi ngebom lelang wae piye ya?


.setuju....perlu di bit ke,,,ta,,,   ::   ::   ::  ..

----------


## h3ln1k

pokoke seng penting hepi ngebom sembarang   ::

----------


## troy

aku tak ngelelang ae nek ngono...tapi di bid terus lho om......

----------


## h3ln1k

> aku tak ngelelang ae nek ngono...tapi di bid terus lho om......


ayo ndang nglelang   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

he'e q pak dod akeh bgt difotoni kabeh bar kui yo diapresiasi kabeh to

----------


## topkoifarm

> aku tak ngelelang ae nek ngono...tapi di bid terus lho om......


  ::   ::   ::   :: ,,,,wedine keblasuk....mlebu sumur,,,  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> aku tak ngelelang ae nek ngono...tapi di bid terus lho om......


opo seng meh dilelang

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> aku tak ngelelang ae nek ngono...tapi di bid terus lho om......
> 
> 
>     ,,,,wedine keblasuk....mlebu sumur,,,


ra popo asal rak keleb ae

----------


## troy

nek shiro muji onok sing gelem gak?opo tancho yamato....neng tancho ne wes krowak....

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> aku tak ngelelang ae nek ngono...tapi di bid terus lho om......
> 
> 
>     ,,,,wedine keblasuk....mlebu sumur,,,


seng penting mijik iso ambekan yo....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> he'e q pak dod akeh bgt difotoni kabeh bar kui yo diapresiasi kabeh to


nek kokean mesakke sing nonton/ balesi suwe2 pegel je   ::

----------


## mario85

> nek shiro muji onok sing gelem gak?opo tancho yamato....neng tancho ne wes krowak....


krowak e bar dicokot opo kui  ::   ::  tambahi dicat ben bunder seser

----------


## troy

wah...CONGRATULATION for SEMARANG....wes iso mbalap serpong.....mene dirayake ndek suroboyo ya.....

----------


## troy

> nek shiro muji onok sing gelem gak?opo tancho yamato....neng tancho ne wes krowak....


onok sing iso nyepet e iwak gak?aku gelem...mengko tak kulakan shiro muji trus digawe dadi macem2....

----------


## mario85

> wah...CONGRATULATION for SEMARANG....wes iso mbalap serpong.....mene dirayake ndek suroboyo ya.....


makasih om2 smua   ::   ::  njaluk ditraktir lho nek wes tekan kono ra gelem bubur geleme chinese food karo gratis ajar boso cino

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> wah...CONGRATULATION for SEMARANG....wes iso mbalap serpong.....mene dirayake ndek suroboyo ya.....
> 
> 
> makasih om2 smua    njaluk ditraktir lho nek wes tekan kono ra gelem bubur geleme chinese food karo gratis ajar boso cino


mario sepure sebelah lagi ngetem   ::   ::   ::  
penumpange pijetan tangane pegel kabeh   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

yung ho iku bubur cino....mengko ordere mesti nganggo boso cino om....

----------


## mario85

> yung ho iku bubur cino....mengko ordere mesti nganggo boso cino om....


  ::   ::  tak darai opo 

gek podo pijetan kabeh q nang cedakee om top

----------


## tenonx

> nek shiro muji onok sing gelem gak?opo tancho yamato....neng tancho ne wes krowak....


aku jelas gelem om.... apalagi nek judule.... gratisan  :P  :P  :P  :P   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> yung ho iku bubur cino....mengko ordere mesti nganggo boso cino om....
> 
> 
>    tak darai opo 
> 
> gek podo pijetan kabeh q nang cedakee om top


...dudu aku ..,,seng ngerti pijet kono...pijet kene,,,iku,,,mbunta,,,,sang informan,,  ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> nek shiro muji onok sing gelem gak?opo tancho yamato....neng tancho ne wes krowak....
> 
> 
> aku jelas gelem om.... apalagi nek judule.... gratisan  :P  :P  :P  :P


....nek kui....larang ongkos kirim me..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> ....nek kui....larang ongkos kirim me..


murah kok om... mung 10 ewu..... bareng pitik kata e bunta   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ....nek kui....larang ongkos kirim me..   
> 
> 
> murah kok om... mung 10 ewu..... bareng pitik kata e bunta


  ::   ::   ::  .....gelem ta benigoi seng abang sak tenggorokanne  ::  ...

----------


## tenonx

> .....gelem ta benigoi seng abang sak tenggorokanne  ...


haeuhaeueahaeu onok piro.... sirip jg full merah??
aku onok sing cari kok   ::   ::   ::   ::  
orenji ogon jg ada yg cari sing penting resik. sisik keliatan gede2   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
>     .....gelem ta benigoi seng abang sak tenggorokanne  ...
> 
> 
> haeuhaeueahaeu onok piro.... sirip jg full merah??
> aku onok sing cari kok      
> orenji ogon jg ada yg cari sing penting resik. sisik keliatan gede2


...engkok tak barengke kumonryu,,,

----------


## mrbunta

aku yo gelem om benigoi yg mulus abangggggggggg

----------


## topkoifarm

> aku yo gelem om benigoi yg mulus abangggggggggg


,,,sesok sekalian,,,ok..

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> aku yo gelem om benigoi yg mulus abangggggggggg
> 
> 
> ,,,sesok sekalian,,,ok..


asikkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## tenonx

> aku yo gelem om benigoi yg mulus abangggggggggg


senengane kok melok2................. aku sik  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## mrbunta

berhubung gak ono uwong e. yo di pilih no second edition ae   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> aku yo gelem om benigoi yg mulus abangggggggggg


benigoi lungsuran ku ae har....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


ono ta?   ::

----------


## mario85

wah koyoe aku denger gratisan yo   ::   ::   ::  aku melu aku yo gelem  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> wah koyoe aku denger gratisan yo     aku melu aku yo gelem


makane teko o   ::   ::

----------


## troy

nek gelem onok tancho yamato....free....

----------


## troy

wah iki mancing wong semarang supaya neng suroboyo nganggo iwak gratisan....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> nek gelem onok tancho yamato....free....


tancho yamato kena semprot jadi akeh yg mrotol   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> wah iki mancing wong semarang supaya neng suroboyo nganggo iwak gratisan....


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

iku sisane anak e marlena ,,,,cuma siso 8 ekor benigoi (abang sak tenggak e)...seng ketinggalan,(gorong ke dol),,  ::   ::   :: ...body semlohai,,  ::   ::  ...goyanganne yo maut,,,  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> iku sisane anak e marlena ,,,,cuma siso 8 ekor benigoi (abang sak tenggak e)...seng ketinggalan,(gorong ke dol),,   ...body semlohai,,   ...goyanganne yo maut,,,


goyangggggggggggggg terussss

----------


## troy

> nek gelem onok tancho yamato....free....


cat e kurang ceket har....lali ngamplas sak durunge ngecat....

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> nek gelem onok tancho yamato....free....


endi.... kirim sisan ae   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> nek gelem onok tancho yamato....free....


iku pancingan gawe ngundang tamu supaya teko neng suroboyo nonx....

----------


## mrbunta

ke surabaya ta nonx sekalian njupuk iwak mu   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> ke surabaya ta nonx sekalian njupuk iwak mu


mengko tak imbuhi tancho yamato....

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ke surabaya ta nonx sekalian njupuk iwak mu   
> 
> 
> mengko tak imbuhi tancho yamato....


yoh... mangkaaaaaaatttttttttt............... kereta bareng 600ekor kujaku pesenan   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

mene tak enteni lho.....

----------


## Davkoi

Cepet temenan   ::   ::   ::  
Aku wis ketinggalan 9 halaman maneh   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Cepet temenan     
> Aku wis ketinggalan 9 halaman maneh


biasa om dav iki lak  markas e bonex

----------


## troy

bonex team khan udh commit dukung semarang....

----------


## mrbunta

> bonex team khan udh commit dukung semarang....


  ::

----------


## troy

> Cepet temenan     
> Aku wis ketinggalan 9 halaman maneh


iki markas cabang....

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

kota target penyerangan selanjutnya ....   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

wah3x.. aku ketinggalan iki.. durung sempat ikut nyerang...   ::

----------


## torajiro

Tak serang dewe aja ah...   ::   ::   ::   Attack!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

walah ternyata udah menang toh.. ya udah klo gt..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> walah ternyata udah menang toh.. ya udah klo gt..


nanti malem ae . apa perlu di serbu BONEX ?   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

ada orang sarap gara2 ketinggalan obrolan di forum neh   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

heheheh lha kuwi opo.... ngomong dewekan ngasi 3 kali   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

wah jan tenan enak2 e ceting nang forum gek bengi disconnect goro2 entek pulsane saiki wes ketinggalan akeh halaman   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> wah jan tenan enak2 e ceting nang forum gek bengi disconnect goro2 entek pulsane saiki wes ketinggalan akeh halaman


meskno temen sing nggango time based  :P  :P  :P  :P 
orak iso nganggo sing free unlimited based   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> ada orang sarap gara2 ketinggalan obrolan di forum neh


iku wong edian nonx.....nyerang...neng musuh e wes kalah.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

pake yg unlimited ae

----------


## h3ln1k

males bos nang omah jarang soale kerep e nang kampus nganggo 3 speedy iso gentenan seng seh lowong ndi   ::

----------


## troy

opone har...

----------


## tenonx

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> ada orang sarap gara2 ketinggalan obrolan di forum neh           
> 
> 
> iku wong edian nonx.....nyerang...neng musuh e wes kalah.....


lho kuwi.... malah di onek ke edian to   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   kacau ki ksenengen ngoyak setoran

----------


## troy

> kacau ki ksenengen ngoyak setoran


padahal sak jane podo edane....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

iki jane sing ga iso ym sopo yo......   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

ketoke wong e gak ono.... tp malah ono sing ketularan ga murup YM e   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

enek chating ndek kene nonx...idep2 iso entuk GC....

----------


## troy

iku juragan e pekalongan wes on line...ayo om melok dadi bonex....

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
>    kacau ki ksenengen ngoyak setoran
> 
> 
> padahal sak jane podo edane....


edan kabeh   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> iku juragan e pekalongan wes on line...ayo om melok dadi bonex....


Siiiaaaap   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

berati siap dadi edan lho om....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

sak jane ki yo podo..... edian kabeh   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> berati siap dadi edan lho om....


yoi , aku ketularan kon   ::   ::   ::  
Suroboyo udan terus ?

----------


## tenonx

Jogja sing udan trus tiap sore om   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

weleh do offline   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> weleh do offline


iki aku wes online om.. He3x..

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> berati siap dadi edan lho om....   
> 
> 
> yoi , aku ketularan kon     
> Suroboyo udan terus ?


suroboyo gak udan. temanggung udan e deres.( koyok lagu ae )   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by Davkoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


suroboyo wong e kakean dosa om.maka e ga d wenehi udan..  ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by Davkoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


suroboyo panas rek........................

----------


## h3ln1k

awan2 panase puoll

----------


## wahyu

wuiiih ngeri thok............ngebut  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

dino iki kujaku ne teko loh om wahyu   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ayo semarang siapa lagi yang mau mbantu kois http://www.koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f...&sd=a&start=60

----------


## wahyu

> dino iki kujaku ne teko loh om wahyu


udah dateng.........ditempat doddy ya 
kapan mau ksana?

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> dino iki kujaku ne teko loh om wahyu  
> 
> 
> udah dateng.........ditempat doddy ya 
> kapan mau ksana?


weh om ada error ternyata iwak e mas dodi podo karo iwake om boed mbuh ki dikirim saiki opo orak karo om irsan   ::   tuh liat thread kujaku kontes

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


ikannya berarti sama ya.....helmi punyamu dapet nomor berapa?

----------


## h3ln1k

nomer 15 ketoke om   ::

----------


## wahyu

> nomer 15 ketoke om


punyamu dijual gak......  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

loh piye to ngko aku ga melu kontes noo   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> nomer 15 ketoke om  
> 
> 
> punyamu dijual gak......


bangkel 2 kali yu   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> loh piye to ngko aku ga melu kontes noo


ha ha....iyo ya lali aq...........  ::   ::  
ikut kesolo gak?

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


wah ketok e mundur om d kirim e.

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> loh piye to ngko aku ga melu kontes noo   
> 
> 
> ha ha....iyo ya lali aq...........   
> ikut kesolo gak?


melu ke solo sementara dadi penonton sek lha iki piye bahas seng melu sopo ae iwak karo seng nduwe trus nganggo kendaraane sopo kapan mangkate?   ::

----------


## doddy

udah dateng.........ditempat doddy ya 
kapan mau ksana?[/quote]
weh om ada error ternyata iwak e mas dodi podo karo iwake om boed mbuh ki dikirim saiki opo orak karo om irsan   ::   tuh liat thread kujaku kontes[/quote]
wah ketok e mundur om d kirim e.[/quote]
gak masala nek om irsan gak kirim2 yo tak jupuk ae nang yogjo.
 ::   ::   ::   kan cedak. jog aja om irsan
sing mesakke sing lasem gak ono barengane ...... :P  :P  :P

----------


## h3ln1k

seng lasem opo kirim nang semarang ae? ngko dijupuk ae nang mas dodi kan malah cedak smg-lasem   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::   ::   punyamu yg nomer 1 sekalian dijual gak  ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

punyamu dijual gak......  ::   ::   ::   :: [/quote]
bangkel 2 kali yu   ::   ::   :: [/quote]

 ::   ::   ::   ::   punyamu yg nomer 1 sekalian dijual gak  ::   ::   :: [/quote]
wani piro?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> seng lasem opo kirim nang semarang ae? ngko dijupuk ae nang mas dodi kan malah cedak smg-lasem


yo ga masalah kok om di kirim ke semarang dl.tp setelah itu mesti d kirim maneh ke lasem.soale lsm-smg msh jauh om.4jam.lasem-smg byk travel/angkutan kok,kemarin i baru dpt ikan hsl lelang juga dari semarang trus d kirim travel.klo mo d kirim ke sby dulu juga gpp.d sby juga byk travel yg ke lasem.

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> seng lasem opo kirim nang semarang ae? ngko dijupuk ae nang mas dodi kan malah cedak smg-lasem  
> 
> 
> yo ga masalah kok om di kirim ke semarang dl.tp setelah itu mesti d kirim maneh ke lasem.soale lsm-smg msh jauh om.4jam.lasem-smg byk travel/angkutan kok,kemarin i baru dpt ikan hsl lelang juga dari semarang trus d kirim travel.klo mo d kirim ke sby dulu juga gpp.d sby juga byk travel yg ke lasem.


 om kasihan deh enakan pindah surabaya or semarang ae yo nek dikirimi iwak ben gampang   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

surabaya wes dateng tadi pagi. wes mantaffff. gak taunya punya ku lebih cling dari gambar nya.
sukur deh   ::

----------


## troy

wah pilihan e om bunta mantaff.............  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

::

----------


## troy

koq ngguyu tok....

----------


## torajiro

> koq ngguyu tok....


ikutan ah..   ::

----------


## mrbunta

lumayan nguyu tambah posting

----------


## troy

ya wes tak ewangi pisan   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

waduh kontes nguyu iki

----------


## torajiro

buyar2 nguyune..! ntar di kira org gila lho.. nguyu tok terus... mingkem ah..  ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> 


nah gitu donk...  ::

----------


## troy

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> 


akhirnya om troy ikut mingkem juga ya...  ::

----------


## mrbunta

jadi gak ada yg nambah kie. wong mingkem kabeh   ::

----------


## torajiro

> jadi gak ada yg nambah kie. wong mingkem kabeh


ya wes aku nguyu wae nek ngono..  ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

kayak e hari ini semarang penuh dengan nguyu dan mingkem deh..  ::   ::

----------


## troy

bingung...tak  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> bingung...tak


cup3x...  ::

----------


## torajiro

ga terasa semarang dah sampai 70 halaman ya... ga sia2 perjuangan kita..  ::   ::

----------


## mario85

he'e nek dah byk bgt nambahe akhir2 ini

----------


## torajiro

> he'e nek dah byk bgt nambahe akhir2 ini


ya iya lah... bonek gituloh...!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> he'e nek dah byk bgt nambahe akhir2 ini
> 
> 
> ya iya lah... bonek gituloh...!


tapi nambahe gak mutu hal sebelume isine mung goro smile tok

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> ...


ga tau tuh om.. tiba2 pada smile semua.. ya wes aku ikut2an aja...  ::

----------


## torajiro

lho kemana nih om mario nya?

----------


## mario85

> lho kemana nih om mario nya?


q wes balek meneh ngeleh mau wetengku mangan disik

----------


## mrbunta

wuihhhhhh enak e mangan
sampe luwe maneh iki

----------


## mario85

> wuihhhhhh enak e mangan
> sampe luwe maneh iki


yo wes to om dipangani disik

----------


## mrbunta

gak enek pangan an iki. males metu   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> wuihhhhhh enak e mangan
> sampe luwe maneh iki
> 
> 
> yo wes to om dipangani disik


wah ternyata om mario dah balik nih..  ::

----------


## mrbunta

kejarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## torajiro

> gak enek pangan an iki. males metu


lho.. di kolam kan masih byk persediaan bahan makanan om..  ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


he'e om mau tak tinggal mangan sedelok

----------


## torajiro

> kejarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


kejar opo om?

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> gak enek pangan an iki. males metu    
> 
> 
> lho.. di kolam kan masih byk persediaan bahan makanan om..


mosok konishi di cemil   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> gak enek pangan an iki. males metu    
> 
> 
> lho.. di kolam kan masih byk persediaan bahan makanan om..


he'e om dicampur karo susu ngko rak dadine kyo cereal  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> kejarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> kejar opo om?


kejar setoran ben gc

----------


## mario85

piye wes njikuk iwak nggone om top

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::  sereal BP om?  ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


wah jekl adoh om selak kesel nyantai ae asal kelakon aku wae jek cupu q

----------


## mrbunta

> piye wes njikuk iwak nggone om top


wes. tapi sek tak titip no sek. kolam ku jek tas ngenah

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> piye wes njikuk iwak nggone om top
> 
> 
> wes. tapi sek tak titip no sek. kolam ku jek tas ngenah


apik2 ra om njikuk opo ae...jek akeh ta

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> piye wes njikuk iwak nggone om top
> 
> 
> wes. tapi sek tak titip no sek. kolam ku jek tas ngenah


lho knp om? hbs kena wabah wkt itu ya?

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> ...


keno wabah opo leh

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> ...


ada showa. tancho. beni

----------


## torajiro

> keno wabah opo leh


ga tau,denger2 om bunta kena wabah kolamnya... wkt itu kolamku juga pas kena.jd bareng...  ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> ...


F1 anakan e dewe kabeh yio

----------


## torajiro

> F1 anakan e dewe kabeh yio


kethok e iyo om...

----------


## mrbunta

macem macem 
showa e momotaro, beni goi F1 ( marlena ), hikari beni goi, kujaku, tancho ( gak jelas ), kujaku lagi

----------


## torajiro

itu yg nga terekspos di sini... secret weapon nya om top...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> macem macem 
> showa e momotaro, beni goi F1 ( marlena ), hikari beni goi, kujaku, tancho ( gak jelas ), kujaku lagi


wah mayan2 q ketoe la kunmonryu ne yo ono juga...pironan om aku yo gelem nek murah2 benigoi ne

----------


## mrbunta

maka no budal o nang sby ta. sek akeh . mumpung clink

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> macem macem 
> showa e momotaro, beni goi F1 ( marlena ), hikari beni goi, kujaku, tancho ( gak jelas ), kujaku lagi
> 
> 
> wah mayan2 q ketoe la kunmonryu ne yo ono juga...pironan om aku yo gelem nek murah2 benigoi ne


beni kumonryu ada juga.
lek kuhaku ada 5, matek 1.

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> macem macem 
> showa e momotaro, beni goi F1 ( marlena ), hikari beni goi, kujaku, tancho ( gak jelas ), kujaku lagi
> 
> 
> wah mayan2 q ketoe la kunmonryu ne yo ono juga...pironan om aku yo gelem nek murah2 benigoi ne


kumonryu ne akeh  om pas i kesana dulu...  ga tau sekarang..

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


gak nek kohaku bosen golek seng aneh2 nek beigoi karo kunmoryu tuku impor eman nek kohaku kan ra popo...ukuran piro om jek cilik2 ta..pm aku pasaran regane ngitung duite nyandak rak bar tuku iwak akeh soale entek duitku

----------


## torajiro

lho yg jual om bunta ta? tak pikir om top..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

langsung di bahas ae ambek om top. jek akeh kok kumonryu e. yg di secret pond lebih muantap

----------


## torajiro

> langsung di bahas ae ambek om top. jek akeh kok kumonryu e. yg di secret pond lebih muantap


he3x... i dpt extra dr om top salah satue kumonryu wkt tu. cuman mati skrg..  ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> lho yg jual om bunta ta? tak pikir om top..


ya om top lah ak7u mung goro takok tok meh jajal ngingoni kunmonryu

----------


## mario85

> langsung di bahas ae ambek om top. jek akeh kok kumonryu e. yg di secret pond lebih muantap


he'e qwes rak enak ngko ndi om top e gek ntn flash disk e kui po

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> lho yg jual om bunta ta? tak pikir om top..   
> 
> 
> ya om top lah ak7u mung goro takok tok meh jajal ngingoni kunmonryu


o...

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::  
lagi lembur gorong entek flash disk e   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> lagi lembur gorong entek flash disk e


ngomong2 flash disk e isie opo om? bikin penasaran ae..   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
>    
> lagi lembur gorong entek flash disk e    
> 
> 
> ngomong2 flash disk e isie opo om? bikin penasaran ae..


isi e shiro, shiro , dan shiro   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::  mesakke kui lho takok tenanan mbok jawab sak penakke dewe

----------


## mrbunta

shiro om

----------


## mario85

> bokep om


haha jawab singkat padat n jelas   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

lho aku jawab shiro kok keluar bokep?

----------


## mario85

> lho aku jawab shiro kok keluar bokep?


wes rak sah ngapusi aku wes mudeng ket biyen ok munine tau compie ne om top ngehank goro2 kakehan dl soko bb yo  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

oalah...shiro Bokep toh.. dapat dr mana tuh?

----------


## mrbunta

gelem ta?

----------


## torajiro

ternyata om top yo ijeh demen ama bokep ya..?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> gelem ta?


gelem lah... ngopy nang ngendi? dr om bunta ta?

----------


## mario85

> ternyata om top yo ijeh demen ama bokep ya..?


jeenng lanang om rak enom ra tuo kabeh yop gelem ngko nda entek duite nek jajan trus nek mbokep kan murah meriah yo rak   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

waduh. waduh. kaburrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## INdragonZ

::   ::   ::  
loh ,kok arek2 suroboyo nyasar mdek semarang kie?

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ternyata om top yo ijeh demen ama bokep ya..?   
> 
> 
> jeenng lanang om rak enom ra tuo kabeh yop gelem ngko nda entek duite nek jajan trus nek mbokep kan murah meriah yo rak


betul om...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> loh ,kok arek2 suroboyo nyasar mdek semarang kie?


dewe wong smg karo sby kerja sama podo2 ngakeh2 i thread

----------


## mrbunta

> loh ,kok arek2 suroboyo nyasar mdek semarang kie?


jember luwe adohhhhh

----------


## INdragonZ

> jember luwe adohhhhh


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
>    
> loh ,kok arek2 suroboyo nyasar mdek semarang kie?
> 
> 
> dewe wong smg karo sby kerja sama podo2 ngakeh2 i thread


yup3x.. itu namae serangan gabungan om...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

wah gak terasa i wes jadi GC.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

waduh waduh. semarang nama e apa ya?
surabaya lak bonex

----------


## torajiro

> waduh waduh. semarang nama e apa ya?
> surabaya lak bonex


semarang namae lumpia om...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> jember luwe adohhhhh


akhirnya ngerasa juga orge...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

> Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


ngerasa apa om?

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> jember luwe adohhhhh
> 
> 
> ngerasa apa om?


ngerasa omongannya om bunta bener... jadi siapa yg paling kesasar?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

> ngerasa omongannya om bunta bener... jadi siapa yg paling kesasar?


wez wez ....
ampuuuuuun om ....
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ngerasa omongannya om bunta bener... jadi siapa yg paling kesasar?   
> 
> 
> wez wez ....
> ampuuuuuun om ....


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

kayaknya laen kali kita mesti bawa kompas + peta ya spy ga kesasar...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

> kayaknya laen kali kita mesti bawa kompas + peta ya spy ga kesasar...


tapi rasane iki duduk kesasar om....
sengaja nyasar ...
lha wong podo dablek2 ....
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

lho..kemana om bunta nya?

----------


## mario85

wes ngomonge tekan ndi bar tlp mau

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> kayaknya laen kali kita mesti bawa kompas + peta ya spy ga kesasar...   
> 
> 
> tapi rasane iki duduk kesasar om....
> sengaja nyasar ...
> lha wong podo dablek2 ....


  ::   ::   ::   pada keluyuran om malam2 gini..  ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> waduh waduh. semarang nama e apa ya?
> surabaya lak bonex


panser biru karo snex

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> waduh waduh. semarang nama e apa ya?
> surabaya lak bonex
> 
> 
> panser biru karo snex


opo iku snex om? setauku snack..  ::

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


pecahane panser biru suportere psis bedo seng ngurusi malah musuhan dewe

----------


## torajiro

> pecahane panser biru suportere psis bedo seng ngurusi malah musuhan dewe


oalah...

----------


## wahyu

udahhh ketinggalan jauh nih halamannya.........  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> 
> pecahane panser biru suportere psis bedo seng ngurusi malah musuhan dewe
> 
> 
> oalah...


koncon dewe malah padu dewe........  ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> gak enek pangan an iki. males metu    
> 
> 
> lho.. di kolam kan masih byk persediaan bahan makanan om..


mengko punuk mu iso metu lho....gak usah fitness dijamin bisa berpunuk...cuman tergantung dari genetik body sekali lagi....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> lagi lembur gorong entek flash disk e


har...kon digoleki om top lho...ditagih flash disk mu sing isine 10 seri....

----------


## troy

> bokep om


wah...ati2...iki sio di sabotase nek gak teliti....

----------


## troy

> ternyata om top yo ijeh demen ama bokep ya..?


ya pasti demen...makane nek pengen entuk imbuh2an teko om top...ojo lali nggawa shiro ndek njerone flash disk....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

rasa e om bunta kabur ngoyak shiro gawe ngisi flash disk.....

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
>    
> lagi lembur gorong entek flash disk e    
> 
> 
> har...kon digoleki om top lho...ditagih flash disk mu sing isine 10 seri....


iyo lali ngopi no.   ::  
sabtu ae wes

----------


## mrbunta

> rasa e om bunta kabur ngoyak shiro gawe ngisi flash disk.....


hehehehehe. nontok ae wes gak ngatasi. 320GB

----------


## troy

> rasa e om bunta kabur ngoyak shiro gawe ngisi flash disk.....


tapi masalah e om top perlu cadangan yg cukup untuk sebulan har...wedi ne nek tau2 mbok tinggal ngilang....

----------


## mrbunta

heheheheheeh. iyo. kadang lek akeh kerjoan gak pernah moleh

----------


## troy

wah...wah...gak moleh turu ndek IP ya....sambil menghilangkan rasa capek....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> wah...wah...gak moleh turu ndek IP ya....sambil menghilangkan rasa capek....


ero ae. ojok ojok koen yg .......   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

aku gak gelem neng IP wedi konangan kon...soale sing jaga lak anak buah mu kabeh ta....

----------


## troy

koq tumben semarang dino iki melaku ne kayak siput....cuman nambah titik....

----------


## tenonx

kayane pada week end semua.... sepi wis....
apalagi ujan2   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

memang lek udan brrrrrrr, sampe saiki sek ujan ( grimis )

----------


## troy

udan2 pada kademen...makane podo golek seng anget2....

----------


## mrbunta

> udan2 pada kademen...makane podo golek seng anget2....


koen golek anget e pie   ::   ::  
ke ip yo. lali aku   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> udan2 pada kademen...makane podo golek seng anget2....


aku nganggo selimut ae...neng selimut ku urip lho....

----------


## mrbunta

waduh gak moleh berarti kemaren   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

selimutan ndek omah lak iso har....

----------


## mrbunta

> selimutan ndek omah lak iso har....


ooooooo take home ta?
piro an?

----------


## troy

timbange nyewa kamar....gak mbayar har....gratis....

----------


## mrbunta

> timbange nyewa kamar....gak mbayar har....gratis....


iyo yo. lumayan. mari ngene take home troy aja gratissssss. mobil langsung masuk garasi   ::   ::

----------


## troy

::   ::   ::   ::  penghematan...bisa untuk nambahin budget buat beli ikan....

----------


## torajiro

> penghematan...bisa untuk nambahin budget buat beli ikan....


kyk e dana buat internet juga hrs d hemat deh,ntar bisa buat tambahan beli koi..  ::

----------


## troy

emang sing paling hemat apa?aku pake speedy tiap bulan kena over charge terus...mbayar dendanya mahal...

----------


## torajiro

> emang sing paling hemat apa?aku pake speedy tiap bulan kena over charge terus...mbayar dendanya mahal...


sama om.. aku juga pake speedy & kena over charge terus. ditambah lagi pake GSM,habis pulsaku..  ::   katae pake BROOM hemat om?

----------


## troy

cuman takute kalo signal 3G nya gak bagus jg gak bisa cepet...

----------


## torajiro

> cuman takute kalo signal 3G nya gak bagus jg gak bisa cepet...


o.. gitu ya om..  tp d t4e om troy tercover signal 3G kan...? msh mending om,d t4 ku nga ada 3G.  ::

----------


## troy

cuman gak seberapa bagus....

----------


## troy

om mario koq durung absen ndek kene ya....

----------


## torajiro

> om mario koq durung absen ndek kene ya....


nga tau om..paling2 g malam mingguan d citraland...  ::

----------


## troy

itu di semarang ya....

----------


## torajiro

> itu di semarang ya....


yup.. klo ga gitu ya d java supermall..paling.

----------


## torajiro

wah kyk e i mesti cabut juga deh..

----------


## troy

wah...hr ini kelabu....pada gak bersemangat....

----------


## mrbunta

> emang sing paling hemat apa?aku pake speedy tiap bulan kena over charge terus...mbayar dendanya mahal...


lek murah pake broom
lumayan jualan maneh   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> wah...hr ini kelabu....pada gak bersemangat....


wah gak ada yg onlin eya

----------


## topkoifarm

torajiro,,,sampek over charge iku,,,ro,,o,,,,kakean DOWNLOAD..koi...opo ,,,  ::  .  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> itu di semarang ya....
> 
> 
> yup.. klo ga gitu ya d java supermall..paling.



om tora kok hafal mal disemarang ya....sering kesemarang ya om?  ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> penghematan...bisa untuk nambahin budget buat beli ikan....


om.....pake yg unlimited aja.....murah kok..cari paket termurah

----------


## troy

tuch...torajiro ada distributor broom....

----------


## wahyu

> tuch...torajiro ada distributor broom....


di surabaya koneksi trouble gak.....disini akhir2 ini 3G sering trouble......  ::   ::

----------


## troy

om...mumpung ada distributornya kalo mau complain lgs aja....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

tapi hati2 lho...jgn sampe bikin ditributornya marah....ntar takutnya di injak sama mamoot.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


dulu sering om,tp skrg udah nga lagi.sibuk d lasem soale..

----------


## wahyu

dilasem yg main koi banyak juga ya om...?  ::   ::

----------


## troy

::   ::   ::   ::  Lasem Topic....

----------


## tenonx

> dilasem yg main koi banyak juga ya om...?


tak tambahi lagi..... kuchibeninya banyak ga???   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

rasae banyak nonx...makane torajiro betah gak metu2....

----------


## tenonx

saking akeh e makane trus ga golek2 pendamping   ::   ::   ::   ::  
pantes dia ga mo pindah ke semarang opo surabaya   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

ketahuan kan alasannya....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

pantes juga nek online bengi2 banget   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> dilasem yg main koi banyak juga ya om...?


di lasem setauku yg maen koi baru 1 orang om..   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

wah...single fighter neh....

----------


## torajiro

> wah...single fighter neh....


yup..

----------


## torajiro

oiya..kemana semua nih org semarangnya?   ::

----------


## troy

piye iki wong semarang....nduwe regional koq gak diopeni babar blas....nek aku moderator e wes tak ganti jeneng ae......  ::   ::   ::   ::  guyon lho......

----------


## torajiro

> piye iki wong semarang....nduwe regional koq gak diopeni babar blas....nek aku moderator e wes tak ganti jeneng ae......     guyon lho......


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

yg masuk para BONEX  ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> yg masuk para BONEX


jangan2 org semarang pake taktik perangkap kota kosong nih..   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

ngacirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## troy

ayo ngacir....iki ketoke perangkap beneran.....

----------


## torajiro

ikut ngacir ah...   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> dilasem yg main koi banyak juga ya om...?  
> 
> 
> di lasem setauku yg maen koi baru 1 orang om..


pada ditularin dong om.........pake virus kois  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

akhirnya penghuni nya muncul juga....

----------


## wahyu

> yg masuk para BONEX


  ::   ::   ::   ::  ...iya nih yg menuhin hal malah orang surabaya.....pada kmana ya ....jangan2 masih pada menikmati kujaku baru...punyaku malah belum aq ambil  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> akhirnya penghuni nya muncul juga....


halo om troy...om torajiro....om mrbunta....met malam....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

malem om. kemana aja kok baru ol

----------


## troy

om wahyu gak bawa remote khan...ntar kalo bawa saya tak ngacir dulu....

----------


## mrbunta

nanti gak isa keluar   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> ikut ngacir ah...


ngomong2 lasem itu sebelah mana sih........apa kalo mau keblitar nglewatin gak???
soalnya dulu kalo kulakan ikan keblitar....pernah denger2 lasem..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> om wahyu gak bawa remote khan...ntar kalo bawa saya tak ngacir dulu....


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> malem om. kemana aja kok baru ol


lagi dikejar2 caleg nih..........  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> malem om. kemana aja kok baru ol
> 
> 
> lagi dikejar2 caleg nih..........


caleg e menang ta ?

----------


## torajiro

kalo om wahyu dr semarang ke blitar lewat lasem mestie kalo naek mobil. lasem tu di kabupaten rembang..(setelah rembang) di pantura..

----------


## troy

mesake lasem...dilewati neng seng lewat gak krasa......

----------


## torajiro

> mesake lasem...dilewati neng seng lewat gak krasa......


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

cup...cup...cup.....

----------


## torajiro

> cup...cup...cup.....


nga mau ah...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


blm om....lagi pemesanan atribut buat kampanye......  ::   ::  
ikan2ku jarang aq tengok...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> cup...cup...cup.....


ntar tak minta ke ikan sama om mammot satu ya....yang maruten ya....

----------


## torajiro

> blm om....lagi pemesanan atribut buat kampanye......   
> ikan2ku jarang aq tengok...


kasii autofeeder aja om biar makane teratur...  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

om wahyu iki caleg beneran lho....

----------


## mrbunta

> om wahyu iki caleg beneran lho....


beneran kie

----------


## wahyu

> kalo om wahyu dr semarang ke blitar lewat lasem mestie kalo naek mobil. lasem tu di kabupaten rembang..(setelah rembang) di pantura..


oooo....bearti bener ya om nglewati lasem...  ::   ::   ::  
cup....cup.....cup

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ntar tak minta ke ikan sama om mammot satu ya....yang maruten ya....


nah..klo dikasi ikannya om mamoth baru diem om...  ::

----------


## troy

mamoot....kirim dech satu ikannya buat torajiro....

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::  
aku yg nangis.
tapi tadi wes tak kasih penawaran kok.   ::

----------


## wahyu

> om wahyu iki caleg beneran lho....


bukan om.....bukan ak calegnya aq yang buatin atributnya..  ::   ::  
kalo aq sih..dari partai KOI  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> mamoot....kirim dech satu ikannya buat torajiro....


yee....asik....mo dapet ikan....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> aku yg nangis.
> tapi tadi wes tak kasih penawaran kok.


kalo mamoth nya yg nangis di kasi permen aja om troy biar diem...   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> mamoot....kirim dech satu ikannya buat torajiro....
> 
> 
> yee....asik....mo dapet ikan....


tapi transfer sek ya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


transfer permen ae ya om...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

penawaran ditolak malah kudu kasih koi ya....

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

mamoot suka nya rumput bukan permen....

----------


## torajiro

> penawaran ditolak malah kudu kasih koi ya....


hore2... aku mo di kasi koi ama om bunta...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> mamoot suka nya rumput bukan permen....


iyo yg ijo ijo iku lho

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> mamoot suka nya rumput bukan permen....
> 
> 
> iyo yg ijo ijo iku lho


ya udah klo gitu di kasi rumput aja mamoth nya...  ::

----------


## mrbunta

ijo ijo gambar e i gusti ngurah rai   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> ijo ijo gambar e i gusti ngurah rai


sopo kuwi om? tonggoe om bunta ya?

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ijo ijo gambar e i gusti ngurah rai    
> 
> 
> sopo kuwi om? tonggoe om bunta ya?


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> ijo ijo gambar e i gusti ngurah rai


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> mamoot suka nya rumput bukan permen....
> 
> 
> iyo yg ijo ijo iku lho


wahh ada transaksi ikan istimewa nih......  ::   ::   ::   ::  
tapi kok dituker ama permen ya..  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> mamoot suka nya rumput bukan permen....
> 
> 
> iyo yg ijo ijo iku lho


bonex gak punya duit om...jd hidupnya pake sistem barter.....

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


permennya 1 tronton om...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

lek 1 tronton permen yo gelem aku barter. ambek maruten ta   ::

----------


## torajiro

kok om wahyu menghilang lagi?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

wahh ada transaksi ikan istimewa nih......  ::   ::   ::   ::  
tapi kok dituker ama permen ya..  ::   ::   ::   ::   :: [/quote]
permennya 1 tronton om...  ::   ::   :: [/quote]

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

takut kena 1 tronton maeng   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> lek 1 tronton permen yo gelem aku barter. ambek maruten ta


udah deal tuh....tuker permen 1 tronton....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> lek 1 tronton permen yo gelem aku barter. ambek maruten ta  
> 
> 
> udah deal tuh....tuker permen 1 tronton....


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> wahh ada transaksi ikan istimewa nih......     
> tapi kok dituker ama permen ya..


permennya 1 tronton om...  ::   ::   :: [/quote]

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: [/quote]
minat? klo minat hubungi om bunta om di regional sby...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

jadi zaman purba maneh iki. sistem barter   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> lek 1 tronton permen yo gelem aku barter. ambek maruten ta  
> 
> 
> udah deal tuh....tuker permen 1 tronton....


klo om mo barter ama om bunta syarate permen 1 tronton di tuker ama koinya om bunta... saya teh.. dapet koinya aja.. trus tadinya krn mamothnya nangis jadi tak kasi permen aja sebungkus.. eh,mamothnya malah mintae di tuker ama foto tetangganya om bunta,org madura.namae ngurah rai katae...   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> jadi zaman purba maneh iki. sistem barter


lho... gimana sih...!mamoth kan memang hidupnya di jaman purba om.. sekarang teh.. udah punah atuh..  ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

wah udah malem nih.. bentar lagi i mesti cabut.. mo tidur dulu.. bsk mesti bangun pagi.. tapi tunggu postinganku jadi 2222 ah.. kan angka cantik..   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> wah udah malem nih.. bentar lagi i mesti cabut.. mo tidur dulu.. bsk mesti bangun pagi.. tapi tunggu postinganku jadi 2222 ah.. kan angka cantik..


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

punyaku sek suweeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


malah mbingungi ya om.......  ::   ::   ::   ::  
tekan foto tonggone  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

wes wes. rusakkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## troy

nek gak rusak jenenge dudu bonex...

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> wes wes. rusakkkkkkkkkkkkk


udah malem....udah mulai neh.....  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> wes wes. rusakkkkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> 
> udah malem....udah mulai neh.....


kok lambat . kemana aja om?

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


muter2 kgak karuan.....koneksi agak tersendat2  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

weleh
wes liat koleksi terbaru? regional surabaya hal 161

----------


## wahyu

> weleh
> wes liat koleksi terbaru? regional surabaya hal 161


saya meluncur,,,,,,,

----------


## tenonx

ini gara2 kedatengan gajah purba makane sistemnya jadi barter2an gak onok duit e
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> ini gara2 kedatengan gajah purba makane sistemnya jadi barter2an gal onok duit e


  ::   ::   ::  
yg penting semua terpuaskan 
daripada gak ada duit, tapi hasrat virus koi gak tersampaikan   ::

----------


## tenonx

lha nek aku bisane bikin bakpia..... barter koi mau ga??   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> lha nek aku bisane bikin bakpia..... barter koi mau ga??


wuihhhhhhh gila tenan, aku ae isa e buat mie goreng tok   ::   ::   ::  
gelem ae barter. ambek permen ae gelem opo maneh ambek bakpia   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

hayukkkkkk bakpia 10 dus tukar sandan   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> hayukkkkkk bakpia 10 dus tukar sandan


lho permen ae 1 container. mosok bakpia 10 dus
yo minim 1/2 container lah   ::

----------


## tenonx

tak kirim 2 kontainer wis.... ongkir sapa sing nanggung ???   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> tak kirim 2 kontainer wis.... ongkir sapa sing nanggung ???


tak jupuk dewe 2 container   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> tak kirim 2 kontainer wis.... ongkir sapa sing nanggung ???


wahhh ini tambah mbingungi lagi.....kemaren permen sekarang bakpia..  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
aq lumpia aja wes.....mau gak?

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> tak kirim 2 kontainer wis.... ongkir sapa sing nanggung ???      
> 
> 
> wahhh ini tambah mbingungi lagi.....kemaren permen sekarang bakpia..        
> aq lumpia aja wes.....mau gak?


iki sembarang mau
tinggal quantity e   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> ...


minimal 1/2 kontainer  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> tak kirim 2 kontainer wis.... ongkir sapa sing nanggung ???      
> 
> 
> tak jupuk dewe 2 container


ayok.... gek mangkat... tak tunggu wis... jangan lupa sekalian sandan dibawa ya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> minimal 1/2 kontainer


ada yg tertarik?

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> ...


waduh. mosok gawe bakpia cepet ngono   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

cuman 2 kontainer to..... gampang wis   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> ...



wes......dibuat kanggo persiapan barter  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

nek perlu 2 kontainer tinggal mborong bakul bakpia sak jalan ae lgs kebek.....
aku tak melok barter yo.....tapi nganggo pasir sak gunung....neng jupuk dewe barange....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> nek perlu 2 kontainer tinggal mborong bakul bakpia sak jalan ae lgs kebek.....
> aku tak melok barter yo.....tapi nganggo pasir sak gunung....neng jupuk dewe barange....


lek pasir sak gunung di kirim no rek. 
lumayan aku isa nguruk lemah ku   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> nek perlu 2 kontainer tinggal mborong bakul bakpia sak jalan ae lgs kebek.....
> aku tak melok barter yo.....tapi nganggo pasir sak gunung....neng jupuk dewe barange....


mengko kolam e omah mu iso ndek atas tanah....tur nduwe base ment 3 lt ya.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


wes mantafffffffff. punya tonggo tonggo tak uruk pisan ben gak banjir 
minimum uruk an e 5 meter. jadi isa buat kolam koi dalem e 5 meter   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

ngalah2 i jepang ae.....kayak danau toba.....

----------


## mrbunta

> ngalah2 i jepang ae.....kayak danau toba.....


wes wes tak budal

----------


## troy

yo....golek duit seng akeh yo....mengko gawe mangan2.....

----------


## mrbunta

> yo....golek duit seng akeh yo....mengko gawe mangan2.....


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

fotone gajahe semox   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> fotone gajahe semox


kemana aja om

----------


## topkoifarm

> fotone gajahe semox


...aku ser ambek siunge iku lho..gede banget,,,podo ta ambek seng gae ...

----------


## h3ln1k

ngoyak setoran om ben iso tuku iwak maneh   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> fotone gajahe semox  
> 
> 
> ...aku ser ambek siunge iku lho..gede banget,,,podo ta ambek seng gae ...


  ::   ::   ::  
di test ta

----------


## troy

mulai rame maneh iki....

----------


## mrbunta

> ngoyak setoran om ben iso tuku iwak maneh


iku akeh iwak

----------


## h3ln1k

anake jamilah yo?

----------


## h3ln1k

walah gajahe malah lungo   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

ati2 buat yg timed based. pulsa larang   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> ati2 buat yg timed based. pulsa larang


hayah ketmau tak tunggu rak OL  wes meh bar ki kae suroboyo wes ilang kabeh

----------


## troy

semarang rada gak banter setoran e akhir2 iki soale dosen e gak njedul2....

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> ati2 buat yg timed based. pulsa larang      
> 
> 
> hayah ketmau tak tunggu rak OL  wes meh bar ki kae suroboyo wes ilang kabeh


ikanmu udah diambil ditempat doddy lum.......aq malah blm sempet ksana neh....gak enak aq ama bose farizkoi
sorry ya om dodd......

----------


## wahyu

walllah sepi lagi........pada kmana ya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> anake jamilah yo?


yoi. ada yg tertarik?

----------


## mrbunta

> walah gajahe malah lungo


golek mangan. lek gak bokong e tepos   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> walah gajahe malah lungo   
> 
> 
> golek mangan. lek gak bokong e tepos


mangane sing akeh om..............  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> ikanmu udah diambil ditempat doddy lum.......aq malah blm sempet ksana neh....gak enak aq ama bose farizkoi
> sorry ya om dodd......


ngko om tak jupuk wingi meh njupuk wes kesoren   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


wes warekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


koq stefanus dino iki gak sido nyerok iwak?

----------


## mrbunta

> koq stefanus dino iki gak sido nyerok iwak?


ada janji ambek org. ada suplier nya dia dateng.

----------


## troy

> koq stefanus dino iki gak sido nyerok iwak?


padahal kolam pancing nya udh nunggu ikan ya.....

----------


## mrbunta

> padahal kolam pancing nya udh nunggu ikan ya.....


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> padahal kolam pancing nya udh nunggu ikan ya.....


lho.. Mo mancing ikan apa om? Koi?  ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> padahal kolam pancing nya udh nunggu ikan ya.....


iyo....akal2an e om panoramix...koi afkiran gawe ngisi kolam pancing.....

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> lho.. Mo mancing ikan apa om? Koi? 
> 
> 
> iyo....akal2an e om panoramix...koi afkiran gawe ngisi kolam pancing.....


walah   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> ikanmu udah diambil ditempat doddy lum.......aq malah blm sempet ksana neh....gak enak aq ama bose farizkoi
> sorry ya om dodd......
> 
> 
> ngko om tak jupuk wingi meh njupuk wes kesoren


iwaku dewekan ki neng kono......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> padahal kolam pancing nya udh nunggu ikan ya.....



mau bengi sampe jm piro om ol

----------


## h3ln1k

aku wes jupuk kujakune om   ::

----------


## mario85

kujaku ne tekone nggone doddy kabeh yo pantesan ono akeh nang kono

----------


## h3ln1k

he eh sisa kontes diborong mas dodi kabeh   ::

----------


## mario85

bak ngarep e doddy jek ono isi kujakune rak meh titip iwak sirip e sowek kanan kiri bingung q aku..mbek ono abange sitik tapi dudu kutu kyo geteh ngono kui

----------


## h3ln1k

nak 2 step tengahe ono sak titik kuwi tekku bos   ::

----------


## mario85

> nak 2 step tengahe ono sak titik kuwi tekku bos


ora seng suwek iwakku neng oomah makae meh titip ra duwe obat2an

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> nak 2 step tengahe ono sak titik kuwi tekku bos  
> 
> 
> ora seng suwek iwakku neng oomah makae meh titip ra duwe obat2an


ooo nak meh indekost biasa calling om dod aja   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


ra sido wes mung goro sobek kok q wes tak karantina nang aquarium

----------


## troy

i'm back....

----------


## wahyu

> i'm back....


ayo....ayo....orang surabayanya mana nih.....

----------


## tenonx

halah...... bonex e absen ndek semarang   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

santai aja....selama mamoot ada pasti rame....bilang aja minta 100 halaman malan ini....pasti dikasih sama si mamoot....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> halah...... bonex e absen ndek semarang


iya......neh pada kmana ya.....

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> halah...... bonex e absen ndek semarang      
> 
> 
> iya......neh pada kmana ya.....


tenang aja om...si mamoot khan lagi nemuin fans nya di sby....bentar lagi pasti beraksi....

----------


## tenonx

lagi sibuk membalas penghargaan jadi GC......   ::   ::   ::   ::  

padahal dulu ga pernah posting.... sejak YM ro aku dadi giat banget mlebu regional   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> lagi sibuk membalas penghargaan jadi GC......      
> 
> padahal dulu ga pernah posting.... sejak YM ro aku dadi giat banget mlebu regional


curiga ku kon iku mbah e mamoot yo...cuman mijik nyamar sampe saiki.....

----------


## mrbunta

> santai aja....selama mamoot ada pasti rame....bilang aja minta 100 halaman malan ini....pasti dikasih sama si mamoot....


hadirrrrrrrrr

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> santai aja....selama mamoot ada pasti rame....bilang aja minta 100 halaman malan ini....pasti dikasih sama si mamoot....   
> 
> 
> hadirrrrrrrrr


moot...semarang iku perlu dibantu biar iso 100....sekalian ngejar target supaya jeneng mu iso masuk di top posting di portal.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

siapppppppppppppp

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> santai aja....selama mamoot ada pasti rame....bilang aja minta 100 halaman malan ini....pasti dikasih sama si mamoot....   
> 
> 
> hadirrrrrrrrr



wahhhh cepet tenan ki

----------


## troy

ternyata wes mlebu koq moot....lumayan...4 anggota bonex udh masuk....mengko nek kabeh bonex mlebu kudu pesta gede2an....

----------


## mrbunta

> ternyata wes mlebu koq moot....lumayan...4 anggota bonex udh masuk....mengko nek kabeh bonex mlebu kudu pesta gede2an....


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

endi onok 4 anggota bonex ??   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> endi onok 4 anggota bonex ??


hadirrrrrr

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> endi onok 4 anggota bonex ??    
> 
> 
> hadirrrrrr


ya iku helnik ambek torajiro....iku wes dadi anggota resmi nonx....tinggal pindah omah tok ae.....

----------


## troy

tinggal mbah e ae seng gak tekan2....kudu disurung dhisik.....

----------


## mrbunta

lengkappppppppppppp
om top nang endih yo
opo dolen ambek ponak an e

----------


## troy

> lengkappppppppppppp
> om top nang endih yo
> opo dolen ambek ponak an e


lagi mangan bek e.....

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> lengkappppppppppppp
> om top nang endih yo
> opo dolen ambek ponak an e
> 
> 
> lagi mangan bek e.....


bar mangan bareng aku kok

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


wah...kurang ajar tenan...aku ditinggal....padahal mari tak kek i iwak....

----------


## tenonx

> bar mangan bareng aku kok


mangan maneh  :P  :P  :P  :P 
biar body tetap terjaga   ::   ::   ::   ::  

kapan iki foto2 ne dikirim yo   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::  
tadi lewat tahu tek. terus eleng lek iku enak. tak tanya om top mau . ya mau
sebelah e ada tahu campur   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> bar mangan bareng aku kok
> 
> 
> mangan maneh  :P  :P  :P  :P 
> biar body tetap terjaga      
> 
> kapan iki foto2 ne dikirim yo


waduh....nek iki takok ambek om top ae....

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> bar mangan bareng aku kok
> 
> 
> mangan maneh  :P  :P  :P  :P 
> biar body tetap terjaga      
> 
> kapan iki foto2 ne dikirim yo


  ::   ::   ::  
om top males foto

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


difoto percuma nonx....kayak moto benigoi...mengko iwak e maleh2....mending ditempeli nomer punggung ae.....

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> difoto percuma nonx....kayak moto benigoi...mengko iwak e maleh2....mending ditempeli nomer punggung ae.....


di tindik ae nang sirip e   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

gajah e ketoke wis turu kie   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> difoto percuma nonx....kayak moto benigoi...mengko iwak e maleh2....mending ditempeli nomer punggung ae.....
> 
> 
> di tindik ae nang sirip e       
> 
> gajah e ketoke wis turu kie


jedal-jedul thok ae...mentang2 wes GC nonx....

----------


## wahyu

wahhh keliatannya ada om top nih.....yg laen mana om...

----------


## troy

si gajah kekenyangan om....abis makan 3 piring....

----------


## wahyu

> si gajah kekenyangan om....abis makan 3 piring....


pantesan tambah semox  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

opo,,, 4 piring,,,,,3 tahu tek...1..tahu campur...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> opo,,, 4 piring,,,,,3 tahu tek...1..tahu campur...


semox puoolll..............

----------


## wahyu

om gajah.....eh salah om bunta kok malah error ya YMku

----------


## tenonx

cen pancen gajah e kie...... nanti jam 2 pagi lak mesti posting lagi

mbok besok dipasangi hidden cam ae kamar e..... posting kok jam 2 pagi   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> cen pancen gajah e kie...... nanti jam 2 pagi lak mesti posting lagi
> 
> mbok besok dipasangi hidden cam ae kamar e..... posting kok jam 2 pagi


mencurigakan........  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

cen.......   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
bar ronda kali   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> cen.......       
> bar ronda kali


makane mengko kapan2 aku tak lungo nggone om gajah....diam2 psg pengintai....

----------


## wahyu

> cen.......       
> bar ronda kali


rondanya tiap hari......keliling ngecek ikan2   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> cen.......       
> bar ronda kali     
> 
> 
> rondanya tiap hari......keliling ngecek ikan2


ikannya gak pernah di cek koq....makan aja all fish can eat....kalo gak percaya tanya aja....

----------


## troy

kae lho...gajah e wes teko...tinggal panoramix seng durung absen....

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> ...


,,,wes ngangge otomatis feeding,,,

----------


## troy

aku sampe pengen niru pisan....tur isine nganggo resep rahasia yg bisa membesarkan ozotsu....

----------


## torajiro

> ,,,wes ngangge otomatis feeding,,,


  ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> aku sampe pengen niru pisan....tur isine nganggo resep rahasia yg bisa membesarkan ozotsu....


opo iku ozotsu om?

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> aku sampe pengen niru pisan....tur isine nganggo resep rahasia yg bisa membesarkan ozotsu....
> 
> 
> opo iku ozotsu om?


bokong om....

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> cen.......       
> bar ronda kali     
> 
> 
> makane mengko kapan2 aku tak lungo nggone om gajah....diam2 psg pengintai....


betul om......  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> aku sampe pengen niru pisan....tur isine nganggo resep rahasia yg bisa membesarkan ozotsu....
> 
> 
> opo iku ozotsu om?


....ozotsu = bokong,,,,nek milih koi musti seng semok bokong nge...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


O... mmg siapa yg mo gedein ozotsu? om troy?  ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


Oalah....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

waduh.....ngumpul semua nih.......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> kae lho...gajah e wes teko...tinggal panoramix seng durung absen....


hadirrrrrrrr

----------


## mrbunta

> ,,,wes ngangge otomatis feeding,,,


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

mamoot bokonge lak wes gede....  ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> waduh.....ngumpul semua nih.......


biar rame om..  ::

----------


## troy

malem iki rame tenan...wes full team...target buat semarang 100 halaman....

----------


## mrbunta

> waduh.....ngumpul semua nih.......


lengkappppppp

----------


## torajiro

> malem iki rame tenan...wes full team...target buat semarang 100 halaman....


Ok om..  ::

----------


## topkoifarm

aku yo kepingin lho ,,,har,,,,,mbok di sketsa ke,,,yak opo carane gae otomatis feeding seng murah meriah ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> aku yo kepingin lho ,,,har,,,,,mbok di sketsa ke,,,yak opo carane gae otomatis feeding seng murah meriah ...


langsung kon nggawe ke conto ae om....gak usah nanggung sama si mamoot.....  ::   ::   ::  
aku njaluk siji yo.....

----------


## mrbunta

> aku yo kepingin lho ,,,har,,,,,mbok di sketsa ke,,,yak opo carane gae otomatis feeding seng murah meriah ...


beressssssss om
engkok tak buat no

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> aku yo kepingin lho ,,,har,,,,,mbok di sketsa ke,,,yak opo carane gae otomatis feeding seng murah meriah ...   
> 
> 
> langsung kon nggawe ke conto ae om....gak usah nanggung sama si mamoot.....    
> aku njaluk siji yo.....


aku yo iyo om..

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> aku yo kepingin lho ,,,har,,,,,mbok di sketsa ke,,,yak opo carane gae otomatis feeding seng murah meriah ...   
> 
> 
> langsung kon nggawe ke conto ae om....gak usah nanggung sama si mamoot.....    
> aku njaluk siji yo.....


ate gae ukuran piro kg troy?

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ...


waduh. lek troy special case. aku bar di kasih iwak   ::   ::   ::  
jadi barter iwak ambek autofeeding

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ...


gotek ku 5 kg an.....

----------


## mrbunta

> gotek ku 5 kg an.....


brutallllllllllllllllllllllllllll

----------


## topkoifarm

kuwatire engkok sak semarang ...podo jalok kabeh..otomatis feeding...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

rame tenan ki.......  ::   ::   ::  ..tapi YMku yo rame dadi bingung  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> kuwatire engkok sak semarang ...podo jalok kabeh..otomatis feeding...


promosi dulu di 2 kota....ntar sisanya mesti beli....

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ...


kalo aku sing 1 kg ae om.. nga usah akeh2... he3x..

----------


## torajiro

> rame tenan ki.......    ..tapi YMku yo rame dadi bingung


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> kuwatire engkok sak semarang ...podo jalok kabeh..otomatis feeding...


dodolan ae mari

----------


## mrbunta

> kalo aku sing 1 kg ae om.. nga usah akeh2... he3x..


barter ambek kujaku mu ya   ::   ::

----------


## troy

lasem gak termasuk semarang lho.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> kuwatire engkok sak semarang ...podo jalok kabeh..otomatis feeding...    
> 
> 
> dodolan ae mari


kudu ada displaynya om....taruh dikolamku aja...buat percontohan.....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> kuwatire engkok sak semarang ...podo jalok kabeh..otomatis feeding...    
> 
> 
> dodolan ae mari


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  ...gambar e endi  ::  ....mosok koyok tuku kucing nyang karung...

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ...


iki gak ate contoh tapi wes laris manis. heheheheh soal e gratis

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> kalo aku sing 1 kg ae om.. nga usah akeh2... he3x..
> 
> 
> barter ambek kujaku mu ya


memang harga otomatis feedernya brp an om? mo gantiin kujaku ku ta? ya gpp om asal hargae ok aja...   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> kalo aku sing 1 kg ae om.. nga usah akeh2... he3x..
> 
> 
> barter ambek kujaku mu ya


.....iki baru cocok...kujakune kirim sby,,,  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ...


lek barter iku. lek lek an   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ...


suipppppppppp

----------


## troy

wah...bandare bati ne akeh iki....

----------


## torajiro

> [
> lek barter iku. lek lek an


tukar tambah maksude om?

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> [
> lek barter iku. lek lek an    
> 
> 
> tukar tambah maksude om?


piye iki?wes DEAL ta????

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


durung ono jawaban dari om bunta tuh...

----------


## torajiro

ga mudeng aku soal leg2an.ga biasa taruhan bola sih...  ::

----------


## wahyu

om bunta isih sibuk dodolan iwak..............  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> om bunta isih sibuk dodolan iwak..............


dodolan iwak sing kemarin di tawarin ke kita om?

----------


## mrbunta

> om bunta isih sibuk dodolan iwak..............


dodolan nang regional surabaya
ada yg baru

----------


## mrbunta

> ga mudeng aku soal leg2an.ga biasa taruhan bola sih...


yo gak usah tambah apa apa lagi. kan enak aku. dari pada om tora tak suruh tambah kan aku sungkan   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> om bunta isih sibuk dodolan iwak..............    
> 
> 
> dodolan iwak sing kemarin di tawarin ke kita om?


tapi yg bagus2 dikeep sendiri.......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ga mudeng aku soal leg2an.ga biasa taruhan bola sih... 
> 
> 
> yo gak usah tambah apa apa lagi. kan enak aku. dari pada om tora tak suruh tambah kan aku sungkan


maksudnya om bunta yang SUNGKAN (SUNGguh2 mengharapKAN)?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ...


iwak anyar duduk yg wingi. liat di regional surabaya

----------


## torajiro

page berapa om?

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ga mudeng aku soal leg2an.ga biasa taruhan bola sih... 
> 
> 
> yo gak usah tambah apa apa lagi. kan enak aku. dari pada om tora tak suruh tambah kan aku sungkan


itu lho....mumpung si gajah lagi baik hati....

----------


## torajiro

ga jadi wes om.. dipikir2 lagi enakan di kasi makane manual aja...lagian serunya wkt kasi makan sih...  ::

----------


## troy

> ga jadi wes om.. dipikir2 lagi enakan di kasi makane manual aja...lagian serunya wkt kasi makan sih...


wah....kalo cuman manual ikannya gak bisa semox2....ntar bonus nya resep rahasia om mamoot....

----------


## topkoifarm

> ga jadi wes om.. dipikir2 lagi enakan di kasi makane manual aja...lagian serunya wkt kasi makan sih...


..  ::   ::   ::   ::  ....gak sido payu....tiwas wes muru,,,  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ga jadi wes om.. dipikir2 lagi enakan di kasi makane manual aja...lagian serunya wkt kasi makan sih... 
> 
> 
> wah....kalo cuman manual ikannya gak bisa semox2....ntar bonus nya resep rahasia om mamoot....


nek terlalu semok ntar ikannya obesitas om...   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ga jadi wes om.. dipikir2 lagi enakan di kasi makane manual aja...lagian serunya wkt kasi makan sih... 
> 
> 
> ..     ....gak sido payu....tiwas wes muru,,,


memang gak bakat dagang iwak kie
koi gak payu. autofeeder gak payu wes wes

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ...


gak obesitas om
tapi bokong e tok tambah gede   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ...


tenang ae....mengko tak kasih testimonial ttg autofeeder e plus resep menyemoxan koi....

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ...


..mbalek dodol BROOM ae....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

iku resep untuk memperbesar bokong....bukan perut...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ...


tenang om... jangan patah semangat dulu... kan g mulai...  ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::  
dodol broom ae wes

----------


## tenonx

> gak obesitas om
> tapi bokong e tok tambah gede


dasar gajah.....   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
mung ketok bokong e tok  :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## torajiro

> dodol broom ae wes


cup3x... ntar di kasi rumput ae biar nga nangis lagi gajahnya...  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> gak obesitas om
> tapi bokong e tok tambah gede  
> 
> 
> dasar gajah.....       
> mung ketok bokong e tok  :P  :P  :P  :P


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> dodol broom ae wes


iku emang jalur hidup mu jah.......ijah...........

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
>    
> dodol broom ae wes
> 
> 
> cup3x... ntar di kasi rumput ae biar nga nangis lagi gajahnya...


lek payu dagangan e gak nangis kok

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
>    
> dodol broom ae wes
> 
> 
> iku emang jalur hidup mu jah.......ijah...........


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

semarang iki kurang 5 halaman lho....meh dirampungke kapan iki????

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

ayo ayo sapa mau beli
koi koi
auto feeder auto feeder

----------


## torajiro

> ayo ayo sapa mau beli
> koi koi
> auto feeder auto feeder


nah gitu donk.. yg semangat!   ::

----------


## troy

torajiro dr kemaren cuman nego aja neng durung DEAL babar blas ta....

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ayo ayo sapa mau beli
> koi koi
> auto feeder auto feeder
> 
> 
> nah gitu donk.. yg semangat!


di tuku 1 ae toh. sembarang wes
ben roso e dodolan iwak iku gampang   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


ayo teman2....bantuin si gajah....dia perlu dana buat beli rumput besok pagi.....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> torajiro dr kemaren cuman nego aja neng durung DEAL babar blas ta....


  ::   ::   ::  bantu ngompor2i om...  ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::  
gak payuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
wes gak dodolan iwak ae
tak amal kan aja
gratissssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


.....nek dodol sak ancen angel ....seng gampang ...yo....tuku..  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> gak payuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> wes gak dodolan iwak ae
> tak amal kan aja
> gratissssssssssssssssssssssss


nek gratis aku ya gelem....ijol2an ambek maruten sandan kohaku yo....tapi aku pilih sing gondan......

----------


## mrbunta

> .....nek dodol sak ancen angel ....seng gampang ...yo....tuku..


mari ngene aku lek tuku yo angel pisan ae   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
>    
> gak payuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> wes gak dodolan iwak ae
> tak amal kan aja
> gratissssssssssssssssssssssss
> 
> 
> nek gratis aku ya gelem....ijol2an ambek maruten sandan kohaku yo....tapi aku pilih sing gondan......


lek gratis yo duduk iku troy, tak serok no di kolam ku   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> gak payuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> wes gak dodolan iwak ae
> tak amal kan aja
> gratissssssssssssssssssssssss


....  ::   ::   ::  ....koine gratis,,,plastik ambek oxygen ne seng bayar,,  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


wah....gak sesuai ambek promosi ne.....

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
>    
> gak payuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> wes gak dodolan iwak ae
> tak amal kan aja
> gratissssssssssssssssssssssss
> 
> 
> ....    ....koine gratis,,,plastik ambek oxygen ne seng bayar,,


setuju om....jd om bunta yg maruten kena charge oksigen dan plastik ya.....

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
>    
> gak payuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> wes gak dodolan iwak ae
> tak amal kan aja
> gratissssssssssssssssssssssss
> 
> 
> ....    ....koine gratis,,,plastik ambek oxygen ne seng bayar,,


  ::   ::   ::  nek ngono ngowo plastik dewe ae ama oxygen dewe...  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


lek plastik dan oksigen bawa dewe?
mosok sek kena charge serok maneh   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

terpaksa bawa serok dewe om.sekalian nyerok dewe..  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> terpaksa bawa serok dewe om.sekalian nyerok dewe..


  ::   ::   ::  
nanti kena parkir mobil lagi

----------


## troy

serok free...kalo jala bayar....

----------


## topkoifarm

....  ::   ::   ::  ....koine gratis,,,plastik ambek oxygen ne seng bayar,,  ::   ::   :: [/quote]
setuju om....jd om bunta yg maruten kena charge oksigen dan plastik ya.....[/quote]
lek plastik dan oksigen bawa dewe?
mosok sek kena charge serok maneh   ::   ::   :: [/quote]
...nyerok..alias ..handling,,,itunganne detik an...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

aku wis pesen flash disk.......... termasuk payu ga???   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

tp rung dikirim2   ::   ::   ::   :: 

aku yo gelem entuk amalan.... asal godan e kae   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> terpaksa bawa serok dewe om.sekalian nyerok dewe.. 
> 
> 
>     
> nanti kena parkir mobil lagi


parkir nya di depan rumah tetanggae ae jgn d dpn rmh e om troy...  ::

----------


## troy

> ....    ....koine gratis,,,plastik ambek oxygen ne seng bayar,,


setuju om....jd om bunta yg maruten kena charge oksigen dan plastik ya.....[/quote]
lek plastik dan oksigen bawa dewe?
mosok sek kena charge serok maneh   ::   ::   :: [/quote]
...nyerok..alias ..handling,,,itunganne detik an...  ::   ::   :: [/quote]
iyo om....aku setuju.....sak jane seng larang iku sewa sarung irenge iku lho....soale bahane teka sutra.....

----------


## mrbunta

> aku wis pesen flash disk.......... termasuk payu ga???       
> 
> tp rung dikirim2     
> 
> aku yo gelem entuk amalan.... asal godan e kae


seng di gratis no di kolam ku
nanti tak serok no

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ...


lah sak jalan punya e de e om   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> aku wis pesen flash disk.......... termasuk payu ga???       
> 
> tp rung dikirim2     
> 
> aku yo gelem entuk amalan.... asal godan e kae


................................pesen seng piro gb,,  ::  ....nek 320 gb..marine 3 ulan maneh...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ....    ....koine gratis,,,plastik ambek oxygen ne seng bayar,,   
> 
> 
> setuju om....jd om bunta yg maruten kena charge oksigen dan plastik ya.....


lek plastik dan oksigen bawa dewe?
mosok sek kena charge serok maneh   ::   ::   :: [/quote]
...nyerok..alias ..handling,,,itunganne detik an...  ::   ::   :: [/quote]
iyo om....aku setuju.....sak jane seng larang iku sewa sarung irenge iku lho....soale bahane teka sutra.....[/quote]
merk e sutra ta?   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> aku wis pesen flash disk.......... termasuk payu ga???       
> 
> tp rung dikirim2     
> 
> aku yo gelem entuk amalan.... asal godan e kae    
> 
> 
> ................................pesen seng piro gb,,  ....nek 320 gb..marine 3 ulan maneh...


  ::   ::   ::  
wes entek ta om 32 GB e
opo di barter maneh ae yo ambek 320 GB   ::

----------


## torajiro

> lah sak jalan punya e de e om


nek gitu parkir d gang sebelah aja om...  ::

----------


## torajiro

> aku wis pesen flash disk.......... termasuk payu ga???       
> 
> tp rung dikirim2     
> 
> aku yo gelem entuk amalan.... asal godan e kae


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> lah sak jalan punya e de e om    
> 
> 
> nek gitu parkir d gang sebelah aja om...


nanti kena handling tambah parah. iku maeng menit an bayar e
terus lek di sante sante no jalan e   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

merk e sutra ta?   :: [/quote]
kon koq eruh  ae har....

----------


## mrbunta

> merk e sutra ta?


kon koq eruh  ae har....[/quote]
 ::   ::   ::  
wes liat email?

----------


## troy

gawe halamane semarang koq cek angele yo....rasa ne suwi nemen....

----------


## mrbunta

> gawe halamane semarang koq cek angele yo....rasa ne suwi nemen....


ayo kurang titik

----------


## torajiro

> gawe halamane semarang koq cek angele yo....rasa ne suwi nemen....


lha org semarange nga mo aktif sih.. jde kita keluarin energi extra deh...  ::

----------


## troy

iki kudune ujian e gawe GC anyaran....

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> gawe halamane semarang koq cek angele yo....rasa ne suwi nemen....
> 
> 
> ayo kurang titik


semangat2...!  ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> iki kudune ujian e gawe GC anyaran....


ayo2... siapa calon GC berikut nya?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> iki kudune ujian e gawe GC anyaran....
> 
> 
> ayo2... siapa calon GC berikut nya?


om top nang endih

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


om top diam2 cabut....

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


mbuh...  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> om top diam2 cabut....


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

lho..kok ilang kabeh?

----------


## mrbunta

hadirrrrrrrr

----------


## mrbunta

dah 99 pages
kurang titik

----------


## troy

yah....iki tugas mu ae gawe halaman e semarang dadi 100...aku wes teler....

----------


## mrbunta

> yah....iki tugas mu ae gawe halaman e semarang dadi 100...aku wes teler....


wes di bahas di sini ae shiro e
ben 100
gelem shiro om tora

----------


## troy

bejone diewangi bokong mu...nek gak suwe kebak e...

----------


## mrbunta

> bejone diewangi bokong mu...nek gak suwe kebak e...


  ::   ::   ::  
bokong hoki nama e

----------


## troy

tora wedi ambek tawaran mu.......

----------


## mrbunta

> tora wedi ambek tawaran mu.......


iyo ta?

----------


## torajiro

> yah....iki tugas mu ae gawe halaman e semarang dadi 100...aku wes teler....


jgn cabut dl om.. tinggal 1 hal ini..

----------


## mrbunta

pie om

----------


## torajiro

> tora wedi ambek tawaran mu.......


tawaran sing ngendi om? shiro?

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> tora wedi ambek tawaran mu.......
> 
> 
> tawaran sing ngendi om? shiro?


iyo

----------


## troy

dikirim via email ae gambare....

----------


## torajiro

tawarane ya apa? shiro apaan? koi shiro yg tadi itu?

----------


## mrbunta

gelem ta?
ada 2
1 bekko
1 shiro utsuri

----------


## mrbunta

> dikirim via email ae gambare....


iyo iki tread e org   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> tawarane ya apa? shiro apaan? koi shiro yg tadi itu?


shiro laen

----------


## troy

aku cabut dulu ya.....wes 100..............

----------


## torajiro

> dikirim via email ae gambare....


iki email ku om: [email protected]
douzo...

----------


## mrbunta

> aku cabut dulu ya.....wes 100..............


suipppppppppppppppppp

----------


## torajiro

> aku cabut dulu ya.....wes 100..............


ok om..

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> tawarane ya apa? shiro apaan? koi shiro yg tadi itu?
> 
> 
> shiro laen


tak tunggu om emailnya..

----------


## mrbunta

sek jalan email e

----------


## mrbunta

done

----------


## mrbunta

coba di cek wes masuk blom

----------


## torajiro

> done


sek tak buka e..

----------


## troy

> done


apane sing done...wes DEAL ta....

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> done
> 
> 
> apane sing done...wes DEAL ta....


kirim email e

----------


## troy

have a nice transaction......

----------


## mrbunta

> have a nice transaction......


  ::   ::   ::  gorong om

----------


## torajiro

ukuran piro an? harga?

----------


## mrbunta

> ukuran piro an? harga?


size 35 cm

----------


## torajiro

No thanks om...  ::

----------


## torajiro

i cabut dl.. dah teler juga nih...  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> No thanks om...


  ::   ::   ::  
gak payu manehhhhhhhhhhh
iwak e tertarik gak?

----------


## mrbunta

> i cabut dl.. dah teler juga nih...


waduh
kok wes ilang
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

cabut pisan ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## wahyu

tumben udah pada ilang..................

----------


## h3ln1k

rame tenan wes 100 halaman   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> tumben udah pada ilang..................


ngantukkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## mrbunta

> rame tenan wes 100 halaman


kebutttttttttttttttttttt
surabaya wes 200

----------


## troy

> No thanks om...


wah...mamoot gak bakat dodol iwak....wes mending dodol autofeeder ae.....

----------


## troy

> rame tenan wes 100 halaman


nek pengen cepet didadike black market ae....mesti cepet nambahe.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> No thanks om... 
> 
> 
> wah...mamoot gak bakat dodol iwak....wes mending dodol autofeeder ae.....


iyo   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> rame tenan wes 100 halaman   
> 
> 
> nek pengen cepet didadike black market ae....mesti cepet nambahe.....


pie di jadikan 200 podo surabaya ta

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


bakal angel nek meh modoke mbek suroboyo....rasae diluk maneh suroboyo iso 300.....gak iso ngoyak....kecuali ditutup dhisik.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

kene iki manusia sakti.....ngomong di 2 kota sekaligus diwaktu yg sama....tenonx koq meneng ae yo...pdhl aku wes ketok isuk iki.....

----------


## mrbunta

> kene iki manusia sakti.....ngomong di 2 kota sekaligus diwaktu yg sama....tenonx koq meneng ae yo...pdhl aku wes ketok isuk iki.....


lagi ym ambek aku
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> kene iki manusia sakti.....ngomong di 2 kota sekaligus diwaktu yg sama....tenonx koq meneng ae yo...pdhl aku wes ketok isuk iki.....
> 
> 
> lagi ym ambek aku


ndek suroboyo ae.....onok topic opo......

----------


## mrbunta

bahas dodolan iwak

----------


## troy

> bahas dodolan iwak


iwak seng ndi maneh?tenonx di kon ngulak ae.....

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> bahas dodolan iwak
> 
> 
> iwak seng ndi maneh?tenonx di kon ngulak ae.....


hehehehehe. kita kan pasar gelap

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


sesama pedagang hanya bisa saling pinjam barang dagangan ya.....

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> iwak seng ndi maneh?tenonx di kon ngulak ae.....


gak duwe bak semen.... onok e mud pond.... nek onok sing meh beli kudu di kering no kolam e   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

aku jadi makelar ae lah..... cuan sithik penting jalan...... tuku susu   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> iwak seng ndi maneh?tenonx di kon ngulak ae.....
> 
> 
> gak duwe bak semen.... onok e mud pond.... nek onok sing meh beli kudu di kering no kolam e        
> 
> aku jadi makelar ae lah..... cuan sithik penting jalan...... tuku susu


enak ngono gak usah invest kolam....gak resiko....gak usah mangani...cuman modal lambe ae....

----------


## tenonx

> enak ngono gak usah invest kolam....gak resiko....gak usah mangani...cuman modal lambe ae....


pengalaman pribadi yo   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> enak ngono gak usah invest kolam....gak resiko....gak usah mangani...cuman modal lambe ae....
> 
> 
> pengalaman pribadi yo


durng pernah...pengen e yo ngono...dadi dolanan iwak gak cuman metu duet ae.....

----------


## tenonx

ojok Troy.... mengko nek koen dodolan koi, bunta dodolan, helnik dodolan......
bakule do dadi opo .......................  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> ojok Troy.... mengko nek koen dodolan koi, bunta dodolan, helnik dodolan......
> bakule do dadi opo .......................


kene lak cuman dodolan ndek pasar gelap thok nonx....

----------


## mrbunta

> ojok Troy.... mengko nek koen dodolan koi, bunta dodolan, helnik dodolan......
> bakule do dadi opo .......................


lho. kan farm e enak toh.
jadi tiap dealer ngecup batch   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> ojok Troy.... mengko nek koen dodolan koi, bunta dodolan, helnik dodolan......
> bakule do dadi opo .......................     
> 
> 
> lho. kan farm e enak toh.
> jadi tiap dealer ngecup batch


mengko kabeh dodolan iwak.........

----------


## h3ln1k

kuwi buntute mamoth ono koine yo?   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

> kuwi buntute mamoth ono koine yo?


iyo, kelire kok abang ?
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

lagi iki ono mamoth buntut koi berarti koi yo ono ket jaman purba ki   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> kuwi buntute mamoth ono koine yo?   
> 
> 
> iyo, kelire kok abang ?


what up om? Kok nama ku ikut d sebut2? He3x..

----------


## wahyu

> kuwi buntute mamoth ono koine yo?


koine mesti kuchibeni kuwi

----------


## mrbunta

> kuwi buntute mamoth ono koine yo?


 :P

----------


## mrbunta

> lagi iki ono mamoth buntut koi berarti koi yo ono ket jaman purba ki


yoi

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> kuwi buntute mamoth ono koine yo?   
> 
> 
> koine mesti kuchibeni kuwi


kok tau   ::   ::   ::  
ngintip yoooooooooooo

----------


## torajiro

Iku koi sing kebrekan mamoth trus nempel d bokong e..

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   konangan ngintik bokonge mamoth

----------


## mrbunta

> konangan ngintik bokonge mamoth


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Iku koi sing kebrekan mamoth trus nempel d bokong e..


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   saake koi ne    ::   ojo2 anakan jamilah ki? blaik kowe seneni om top   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> saake koi ne     ojo2 anakan jamilah ki? blaik kowe seneni om top


hehehehehehe

----------


## h3ln1k

pantesan wingi om top mbok trakter mi tek tek ben ga nesu yo   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> pantesan wingi om top mbok trakter mi tek tek ben ga nesu yo


  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ketahuan neh mamoth   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> ketahuan neh mamoth


ada yg iriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :P

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> 


bagaimana dodolan ku
ada yg ser gak

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
>   
> 
> 
> bagaimana dodolan ku
> ada yg ser gak


ati2 perdagangan gelap......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> lagi iki ono mamoth buntut koi berarti koi yo ono ket jaman purba ki


kesimpulannya ikannya mamoot ikan purba lho....udh gak bicara tosai,nisai,sansai,yonsai....tapi saisaisaiasaiaiaiiaiaiaa......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

ada perdagangan purel lho....

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> lagi iki ono mamoth buntut koi berarti koi yo ono ket jaman purba ki  
> 
> 
> kesimpulannya ikannya mamoot ikan purba lho....udh gak bicara tosai,nisai,sansai,yonsai....tapi saisaisaiasaiaiaiiaiaiaa......


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> ada perdagangan purel lho....


di ruang display region surabaya 234.....

----------


## tenonx

serbu semaranggggggggg   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> serbu semaranggggggggg


weleh weleh

----------


## troy

jadi kota kosong lagi neh.........

----------


## mrbunta

> jadi kota kosong lagi neh.........


 :P

----------


## tenonx

masalahe akeh sing seko kantor ndek semarang   ::   ::   ::   ::  

nek bengi nganggo ne time based... ga iso suwi2   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

ngono ta........

----------


## wahyu

wah sepi meneh.....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

namanya jg kota kosong  :P  :P  :P   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> namanya jg kota kosong  :P  :P  :P


orang2nya mesti pada sibuk karantina ikan lomba nih.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> masalahe akeh sing seko kantor ndek semarang      
> 
> nek bengi nganggo ne time based... ga iso suwi2


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> 


rai mu kok abang kabeh ngopo Hel   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
>         
> 
> 
> rai mu kok abang kabeh ngopo Hel


wuih dengaren esuk2 wes OL  :P  :P

----------


## torajiro

> masalahe akeh sing seko kantor ndek semarang      
> 
> nek bengi nganggo ne time based... ga iso suwi2


podo ambek aku nasib e om.time based.  ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


maklum, saiki g musim kejar2an setoran om.  ::

----------


## troy

ganti musim opo?

----------


## torajiro

> ganti musim opo?


musim duren om d t4ku.

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ganti musim opo?
> 
> 
> musim duren om d t4ku.


mengko nek lungo sby ojo lali nggawa duren ya.....emang lasem iku cedek jepara ta....

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


lumayan jauh om.cuman d dae dkt lasem ya ada yg tanam duren.cm duren e ga kyk duren montong om.kcl2 duren e.

----------


## troy

wah kecil itu cabe rawit.....luweh legi.............

----------


## tenonx

wah.... pantessssssss



trus do pesta dewe2   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

wuihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
mantafffffffff

----------


## mario85

sopo kui seng mejenk tapi kok gede bgt suwe bukae

----------


## tenonx

ya ampunnnnnnn......... 640x480 aja sizenya 300KB.... pantes abot   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

fotone sopo nong iku?

----------


## tenonx

wah.... dosen e hidden... ben gak ketok nak lagi mojok ro mhs i ne   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

Sing ngendi om tenonx e?

----------


## torajiro

Sing baju e abang,biru or putih? Kyk e sing paling mirip ambek avatar e mung kuwi sih..  ::

----------


## tenonx

lha...... dudu aku kabeh kuwi.... aku gak melok... genah nang jogja kok... iku lak nang jakarta... ono bajaj e   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

wah enak kuwi durene.......tapi kok gak sampe sini ya  ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

fotonya siapa aja tu om

----------


## mrbunta

ono seng ngiming ngiming duren maneh. yg paling mburi kui   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

haha sopo ae kui kok ra ono wong smg e :P  :P  :P

----------


## mrbunta

> haha sopo ae kui kok ra ono wong smg e :P  :P  :P


foto e ae nang jakarta. wong semarang pasti gak melok blasssssss

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> haha sopo ae kui kok ra ono wong smg e :P  :P  :P
> 
> 
> foto e ae nang jakarta. wong semarang pasti gak melok blasssssss


haha wah q rodok ngeyek yo

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::  
gak lah. aku gak eroh kabeh kok iku kapan acara ne. ketok e acara pas lomba nang jakarta

----------


## mario85

hahaha gak papa jk jk mana nih yg laen

----------


## mrbunta

::

----------


## mario85

> 


iki ki contoh postingan ra niat   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::  
wes di liat hal 253

----------


## troy

weleh..........koq foto ku iso muncul????entuk teka endi nonx????

----------


## mario85

> weleh..........koq foto ku iso muncul????entuk teka endi nonx????


ooo kowe seng ndi troy kok di post e nang kene

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> weleh..........koq foto ku iso muncul????entuk teka endi nonx????
> 
> 
> ooo kowe seng ndi troy kok di post e nang kene


ojok2....tenonx iki paparazi yo.....gak melok iso nduwe fotone celebrity....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> weleh..........koq foto ku iso muncul????entuk teka endi nonx????
> 
> 
> ooo kowe seng ndi troy kok di post e nang kene


aku seng ndek lemu om....nganggo kacamoto......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


haha kyo kowe q sopo ae   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

seng baju merah sopo troy?

----------


## troy

> haha kyo kowe q sopo ae


aku seng nyekel file e ae bingung dewe....soale mijik di comp ku...ojok2 dibajak ambek tenonx....

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> haha kyo kowe q sopo ae    
> 
> 
> aku seng nyekel file e ae bingung dewe....soale mijik di comp ku...ojok2 dibajak ambek tenonx....


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> seng baju merah sopo troy?


iku pak sampurno....

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> seng baju merah sopo troy?
> 
> 
> iku pak sampurno....


bener berarti
yg tengah ferry ya

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


yoi............

----------


## troy

nonx....aku wedi nek koe mengko bakal disenen i ambek wong semarang lho....soale koq wani men majang fotone bonex dek semarang.....mengko dikiro bonex e lagi kampanye caleg lho.............

----------


## mrbunta

> nonx....aku wedi nek koe mengko bakal disenen i ambek wong semarang lho....soale koq wani men majang fotone bonex dek semarang.....mengko dikiro bonex e lagi kampanye caleg lho.............


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> nonx....aku wedi nek koe mengko bakal disenen i ambek wong semarang lho....soale koq wani men majang fotone bonex dek semarang.....mengko dikiro bonex e lagi kampanye caleg lho.............


salahmu ngomongke duren Troy   ::   ::   ::   ::  
sisan tak pajang ae   ::   ::   ::  

padahal sebelumnya ga niat tak pasang   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::  
computer e mbok hack ya nonx?

----------


## troy

> computer e mbok hack ya nonx?


ati2....mari ngene nek transaksi via telpon ae....soale comp e kene2 wes di hack ambek tenonx....

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
>    
> computer e mbok hack ya nonx?
> 
> 
> ati2....mari ngene nek transaksi via telpon ae....soale comp e kene2 wes di hack ambek tenonx....


  ::   ::   ::  
kebiasaan sulit di hilangkan

----------


## troy

aku cuman wedi mengko om top buka semarang kaget lho.........

----------


## mrbunta

> aku cuman wedi mengko om top buka semarang kaget lho.........


  ::   ::   ::  
iso shock de e

----------


## mario85

haah ati2 q ono hacker nang kene  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

tak pasangi trojan kuwi komputer e   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> haah ati2 q ono hacker nang kene


mari semedi yo dari halaman 235

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> haah ati2 q ono hacker nang kene   
> 
> 
> mari semedi yo dari halaman 235


wes rak betah aku nek mbok kon ngono kui

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> ...


viewtopic.php?f=10&t=124&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=3495

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> ...


di kon opo om?wah...ketoke meneng2 gajah ambek om mario onok skandal iki.....  ::   ::   ::  
kayak ryan ambek novel....

----------


## mrbunta

:P

----------


## tenonx

> di kon opo om?wah...ketoke meneng2 gajah ambek om mario onok skandal iki.....    
> kayak ryan ambek novel....


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

walah yo rak lah   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

lha iki wong semarang malah gek dolan suroboyo kabeh   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> lha iki wong semarang malah gek dolan suroboyo kabeh


la smg seng ol aku tok yo wes gabung aae nang sby sepi neng kene

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> lha iki wong semarang malah gek dolan suroboyo kabeh     
> 
> 
> la smg seng ol aku tok yo wes gabung aae nang sby sepi neng kene


yo gak sepi lah...iku lho onok seng ngancani mangan duren.....

----------


## troy

nek enak di surobyo...seng ngancani purel,geisha ambek virgin....

----------


## mario85

hahah ;a ndi rak ono wong smg e kok aku rak doyan duren dadi rak ono seng ngancani hahaha

----------


## topkoifarm

> hahah ;a ndi rak ono wong smg e kok aku rak doyan duren dadi rak ono seng ngancani hahaha


....doyan buka e,,,tok..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> hahah ;a ndi rak ono wong smg e kok aku rak doyan duren dadi rak ono seng ngancani hahaha
> 
> 
> ....doyan buka e,,,tok..


orak doyan tenanan muntah aku nek cedak2 duren meneh2 mangane

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=3591 q apik rak om top diapresiasi to

----------


## tenonx

> orak doyan tenanan muntah aku nek cedak2 duren meneh2 mangane
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=16&t=3591 q apik rak om top diapresiasi to


iwakmu teko Rudi Tamara??? opo Hur???

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> ...


senjata andalan nih..........bagus 22nya.....ikut solo ato jakarta neh....

----------


## topkoifarm

[/quote]

orak doyan tenanan muntah aku nek cedak2 duren meneh2 mangane

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=3591 q apik rak om top diapresiasi to[/quote]

senjata andalan nih..........bagus 22nya.....ikut solo ato jakarta neh....[/quote]
..dua2nya masih belum bisa ikut....belum waktunya.....  ::   ::  ..atau..............  ::

----------


## wahyu

orak doyan tenanan muntah aku nek cedak2 duren meneh2 mangane

http://koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=3591 q apik rak om top diapresiasi to[/quote]

senjata andalan nih..........bagus 22nya.....ikut solo ato jakarta neh....[/quote]
..dua2nya masih belum bisa ikut....belum waktunya.....  ::   ::  ..atau..............  :: [/quote]

dijual aja......  ::   ::   ::   ::  
om top ochiba minta berapa?

----------


## topkoifarm

yg di website ,,,sudah semuanya sold out,,,,masih gak punya barang,,,sek cilik2 banget....stok ada di pedagang...

----------


## tenonx

tak goleki nang suroboyo.... kok sepi......... jebul pindah kota   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> tak goleki nang suroboyo.... kok sepi......... jebul pindah kota


...wira wiri.....

----------


## tenonx

ben tambah laris yo om   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

lah sepiii   ::   ::

----------


## troy

wong semarang podo neng ngendi ta.....koq ra tau ketok rame????

----------


## topkoifarm

> wong semarang podo neng ngendi ta.....koq ra tau ketok rame????


...lagi menikmati,,lumpia...  ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> wong semarang podo neng ngendi ta.....koq ra tau ketok rame????
> 
> 
> ...lagi menikmati,,lumpia...


neng gak pernah mbageni wong suroboyo....

----------


## topkoifarm

> wah.... pantessssssss
> 
> 
> 
> trus do pesta dewe2


....oleh gambar iki lho...teko endi  ::  ....aku ae ora due....

----------


## troy

makane ta om....dek kene iki onok hacker.....

----------


## h3ln1k

rak ngono rak tenong   ::

----------


## mario85

ngko nek tenong ngamuk kabeh dihack lho mlayu ah...

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> ngko nek tenong ngamuk kabeh dihack lho mlayu ah...


no hp mu piro mar?

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> ngko nek tenong ngamuk kabeh dihack lho mlayu ah...
> 
> 
> no hp mu piro mar?


wadoh. ada yg mau mojok kie

----------


## h3ln1k

hayah  :P  nomermu san har

----------


## mario85

haha wingi kui aku karo bunta digosipke kui nang forum goro2 takok no hp bar kui tak bel  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> haha wingi kui aku karo bunta digosipke kui nang forum goro2 takok no hp bar kui tak bel


memang soro uwong uwong. gak oleh uwong kencan   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   eh mamot id ne ym mu opo? kowe duwe sisan ga mar?

----------


## mrbunta

> eh mamot id ne ym mu opo? kowe duwe sisan ga mar?


ym. [email protected]

----------


## mario85

ra duwe nek ym aku jarang nganggo akeh pa seng ym an nang kene...dudue msn seng jek lares yo

----------


## h3ln1k

cek pm mar

----------


## topkoifarm

> cek pm mar


....janjian diluar jalur,,,lagi mojok nyang endi iki  ::  ....dadi malah sepi tenan,,,  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> cek pm mar
> 
> 
> ....janjian diluar jalur,,,lagi mojok nyang endi iki  ....dadi malah sepi tenan,,,


rak lah om ndi seng wong smg e tetep sitik ok tetep sepi a

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
>    eh mamot id ne ym mu opo? kowe duwe sisan ga mar?
> 
> 
> ym. [email protected]


 iki bener nganggo ongko 0 nang hartono0? ket mau tak add ga iso2   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


tulllllllllllllllll
di baca yg terang om

----------


## h3ln1k

ket mau tak add ga iso2 jajalen tekku har [email protected] ojo2 YM e lagi error ki   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> ket mau tak add ga iso2 jajalen tekku har [email protected] ojo2 YM e lagi error ki


,,,podo ambek wek ku...kakean download...dadi angel....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ket mau tak add ga iso2 jajalen tekku har [email protected] ojo2 YM e lagi error ki  
> 
> 
> ,,,podo ambek wek ku...kakean download...dadi angel....


manteb tenan om top ki wes duwe 320 GB seh kurang iseh download maneh   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


biasa....manusia tidak pernah puas.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


.....saiki wes gak tau download...wes sodok blenger...  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

yg 320gb wes entek juga om?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> yg 320gb wes entek juga om?


,,,,,,,goooorrrroooongggg...yo........sodok blenger...tapi dudu wes blenger lho......  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> yg 320gb wes entek juga om?    
> 
> 
> ,,,,,,,goooorrrroooongggg...yo........sodok blenger...tapi dudu wes blenger lho......


opo gara gara ke akeh en delok wes gak iso .......   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


....la...iki.....manas2 i.....engkok ae nek nyang semarang ....jalok terno heinik....mek 5 menit teko omah e...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

mosok sek mode ngene om?

----------


## mrbunta



----------


## h3ln1k

walah gajahe ngleker   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> ....la...iki.....manas2 i.....engkok ae nek nyang semarang ....jalok terno heinik....mek 5 menit teko omah e...


ditunggu om   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ....la...iki.....manas2 i.....engkok ae nek nyang semarang ....jalok terno heinik....mek 5 menit teko omah e...   
> 
> 
> ditunggu om


stock e akeh om?
yg maha.....i itu  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

husss orak yo   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> husss orak yo


ora akeh maneh. sak kam.....s   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

lagek ngerti aku.... ternyata diem2 om Hel nyambi dadi .................. to   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> lagek ngerti aku.... ternyata diem2 om Hel nyambi dadi .................. to


jadi nanti wayah acara semarang kita kita yg dari luar kota terjamin dong   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

wo lha tenttuuuuuuu......   ::   ::   ::   ::  

mo pilih apa... kemana....
ditanggung Helmy kabeh   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> wo lha tenttuuuuuuu......      
> 
> mo pilih apa... kemana....
> ditanggung Helmy kabeh


sip nek ngono.....

----------


## mrbunta

memang panitia semarang o yeeeeee   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

semarang rencana meh lomba dek endi ta?

----------


## mrbunta

> semarang rencana meh lomba dek endi ta?


simpang 6. enak ake warung remang remang e   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> semarang rencana meh lomba dek endi ta?
> 
> 
> simpang 6. enak ake warung remang remang e


kon melok dadi panitia ta jah?????

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


aku bagian entertaint ( peserta entertaint   ::   )

----------


## troy

aku yo gelem nek bagian iku....enak thok....

----------


## tenonx

paling2 nang sri ratu maneh   ::

----------


## troy

> paling2 nang sri ratu maneh


weleh2....sri ratu iku lak mall lawas ta....

----------


## tenonx

isine akeh sing anyar kok Troy   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> isine akeh sing anyar kok Troy


ooo...wes suwe bgt ora lungo semarang...kangen ambek lumpia gang lombok mbek sego goreng babat pinggir kali....

----------


## tenonx

lha... podo ae ternyata.... koyok koncoku.... hobi nasi goreng babad   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> isine akeh sing anyar kok Troy        
> 
> 
> ooo...wes suwe bgt ora lungo semarang...kangen ambek lumpia gang lombok mbek sego goreng babat pinggir kali....


  ::   ::   ::  ,,,ilingo nonx..maksud te troy....nek nyang sby...ojo lali gowo bangkelan..lumpia...ambek sego goreng...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> ...


siji maneh om...babat gongso ne ya enak....

----------


## tenonx

lha mangkate ae seko jogja... pie jal   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

carane mampir neng semarang sek nonx....  ::   ::   ::  
nek jogja rumangsa ku panganan enak ya ndek lie djiong....burung doro goreng tepunge iku lho....ambek angsio ceker ayam e ya uenak nonx.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

uaaaaaaddddooooooohhhhhhhh eeeeeeeeeee reekkkkkkk...........

iki wis pindah omah ndek luar kota   ::   ::   ::   ::  

gajah e wis murup   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

durung absen dek semarang....

----------


## mrbunta

> durung absen dek semarang....


hadirrrrrrrr

----------


## tenonx

sepi tenan hari ini.... ditinggal mangan2.... ro nyerok iwak   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

si torajiro sakit yo.
kok gak keliatan

----------


## troy

> si torajiro sakit yo.
> kok gak keliatan


loro tipes....aku wes ndelok kujaku ne....kelere tembaga nonx...kujaku langka.....

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> si torajiro sakit yo.
> kok gak keliatan
> 
> 
> loro tipes....aku wes ndelok kujaku ne....kelere tembaga nonx...kujaku langka.....


mantaffffffffffff
sekarang penilaian e pie

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


kudune ya gede2an mbek warna ne kudu sip....

----------


## tenonx

tenang Troy, aku jg duwe anakan kujaku akeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhh   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> tenang Troy, aku jg duwe anakan kujaku akeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhh


onok fotone ta....onok seng luweh apik gak?

----------


## mrbunta

> kudune ya gede2an mbek warna ne kudu sip....


gede gede an kalah aku . lah ndek kono pakan e gak ukuran   ::   ::   ::  
tapi troy gak melok dink   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> tenang Troy, aku jg duwe anakan kujaku akeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhh      
> 
> 
> onok fotone ta....onok seng luweh apik gak?


aku duwe yg luweh apik troy. gelem ta

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> ...


seng ndi?

----------


## tenonx

wah..... bahaya ik..... iso disabotase sik kie   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> wah..... bahaya ik..... iso disabotase sik kie


bonex first......

----------


## mrbunta

wes tak email

----------


## tenonx

ciloko rek...... wis di email......
tp tenang ae.... iwak tak sabotase nang kolame ae   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

wong teko jogja iwak e   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> ciloko rek...... wis di email......
> tp tenang ae.... iwak tak sabotase nang kolame ae       
> 
> wong teko jogja iwak e


di stril ke pake kaporit ae nonx.....

----------


## mrbunta

> ciloko rek...... wis di email......
> tp tenang ae.... iwak tak sabotase nang kolame ae       
> 
> wong teko jogja iwak e


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

lha... drpd di kaporit mending tak decis... kelenger trus diserok   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> lha... drpd di kaporit mending tak decis... kelenger trus diserok


ngono ya iso...iku iwake seng ndek ember wes di borong ambek gajah ta....wah curiga ku gajah koq nduwe akeh buyer ya......

----------


## tenonx

ember opo o......... ga eroh   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

tapi koyone pedagang gelap siji iku diam2....... cen..........   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   sudah melebarkan sayapnya.... eh belalaine dink   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> lha... drpd di kaporit mending tak decis... kelenger trus diserok     
> 
> 
> ngono ya iso...iku iwake seng ndek ember wes di borong ambek gajah ta....wah curiga ku gajah koq nduwe akeh buyer ya......


lho
lek wes resmi koyok aku. Authorized Dealer . yo akeh buyer   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> ...


kudune nek meh awet maen koi ya kudu dadi authorized dealer yo....

----------


## mrbunta

ya iya lah
mulan aja mulan jamilah
bukan mulan jamidong   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> kudune nek meh awet maen koi ya kudu dadi authorized dealer yo....


nek pengen jadi dealer ga boleh nyimpen ikan bagus   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
semua harus DIJUAL   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> kudune nek meh awet maen koi ya kudu dadi authorized dealer yo....
> 
> 
> nek pengen jadi dealer ga boleh nyimpen ikan bagus        
> semua harus DIJUAL


dealer juga manusia ( mode nyanyi )
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> kudune nek meh awet maen koi ya kudu dadi authorized dealer yo....
> 
> 
> nek pengen jadi dealer ga boleh nyimpen ikan bagus        
> semua harus DIJUAL


gak masalah....seng penting harga nya bisa melangit aja......  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


kalau itu bener bener matre   ::   ::   ::  
tapi idenya boleh juga. ada yg mau?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

khan dealer juga manusia(mode bernyanyi)

----------


## mrbunta

> khan dealer juga manusia(mode bernyanyi)


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> gak masalah....seng penting harga nya bisa melangit aja......    
> 
> 
> kalau itu bener bener matre     
> tapi idenya boleh juga. ada yg mau?


bar mari dodolan..... sesuk e langsung kukut.... ga onok sing gelem tuku maneh   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


resiko.... :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ayo tangi tangi do turu kabeh yah mene   ::   ::   wingi bar kumpul2 nang highland aku mario david beryl om dod om bon pond visit nang beryl pond   ::

----------


## tenonx

lha aku gek turu jam 3 je Hel   ::   ::   ::   ::  

anakku gek lara   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> ayo tangi tangi do turu kabeh yah mene     wingi bar kumpul2 nang highland aku mario david beryl om dod om bon pond visit nang beryl pond


melokkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
titip foto tok ae   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> ayo tangi tangi do turu kabeh yah mene     wingi bar kumpul2 nang highland aku mario david beryl om dod om bon pond visit nang beryl pond


hasil visit e piye om????gak nyerok ta....

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ayo tangi tangi do turu kabeh yah mene     wingi bar kumpul2 nang highland aku mario david beryl om dod om bon pond visit nang beryl pond  
> 
> 
> hasil visit e piye om????gak nyerok ta....


meh nyerok sensuke ne beryl ngenteni zna ae jarene   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...



wah senjata2 udah pada siap nih.......berangkat rame2 aja yukkk...
kemaren aq udah lewat serpong liat tempat lomba.....hehehe  ::

----------


## torajiro

kok sepi...

----------


## troy

wah om wahyu diem 2 hunting ikan terus neh...showa nya bagus lho om.....tinggal nebelin merah nya aja.....

----------


## wahyu

> khan dealer juga manusia(mode bernyanyi)


betul om.......saya setuju....gak kuat kalo liat ikan bagus  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> wah om wahyu diem 2 hunting ikan terus neh...showa nya bagus lho om.....tinggal nebelin merah nya aja.....


gak juga om.....ada pesanan suruh nyariin ikan.....trus sekalian nyari sih..  ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> wah om wahyu diem 2 hunting ikan terus neh...showa nya bagus lho om.....tinggal nebelin merah nya aja.....
> 
> 
> gak juga om.....ada pesanan suruh nyariin ikan.....trus sekalian nyari sih..


wah om wahyu sekarang udh mulai ketularan mamot sama tenonx....jd makelar ikan ya....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


itu sih spt pepatah memancing ikan d kolam koi om.. Akhir kata dpt nya ya koi.. He3x..

----------


## troy

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> 



dari dulu om jd makelar......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
setelah showroom saya tutup......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

wahhh kok sepi nih............
yg dari surabaya mana yah  ::   ::

----------


## troy

> wahhh kok sepi nih............
> yg dari surabaya mana yah


surabaya lagi kehilangan provokator.....jd sementara ini tidak ada pemandangan pantat...  ::   ::   ::  
rame2 di sby dulu aja om....lg kejar target 300....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

aku hadir...  ::

----------


## troy

> aku hadir...


wah....tak kira om gajah...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> aku hadir... 
> 
> 
> wah....tak kira om gajah...


gajahnya kan g kya2 om...   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ...


si gajah lagi mendulang emas....mumoung ndak ada orge dirasani abis2an aja....

----------


## torajiro

ok2.. gmn om troy.. kemarin hari jadi beli kohaku punya e mamoth yg di ember?   ::

----------


## troy

> ok2.. gmn om troy.. kemarin hari jadi beli kohaku punya e mamoth yg di ember?


saya ndak beli yg diember.....

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ok2.. gmn om troy.. kemarin hari jadi beli kohaku punya e mamoth yg di ember?  
> 
> 
> saya ndak beli yg diember.....


trus jadi e beli yg 1,5jt yen   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ...


1.5 jt yen itu yg mana ya...sampe lupa....

----------


## torajiro

yg shiro ndut itu lho om..   ::

----------


## troy

> yg shiro ndut itu lho om..


aku ndak ambil shiro koq....shiro ku wes ada 3.....

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> yg shiro ndut itu lho om..  
> 
> 
> aku ndak ambil shiro koq....shiro ku wes ada 3.....


trus ambil yg mana om?

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ...


aku ndak ambil....yg ambil om panoramix......

----------


## torajiro

lho.. om panoramix jadi ambil ya...   ::   wah, laris manis nih kayaknya jualannya om bunta..  ::

----------


## troy

> lho.. om panoramix jadi ambil ya...    wah, laris manis nih kayaknya jualannya om bunta..


iya...katanya udh DEAL....

----------


## torajiro

ambil yg mana om panoramix?

----------


## troy

> ambil yg mana om panoramix?


purel 1 dan geisha 1

----------


## torajiro

yg mana tuh purel 1?

----------


## troy

> yg mana tuh purel 1?


coba aja buka halaman 234

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> yg mana tuh purel 1?
> 
> 
> coba aja buka halaman 234


semarang baru sampai 118 om...   ::   ::   ::   bercanda.. d surabaya ya.. tak ngacir ke sby dl klo gt... whuzzzzzzzz........

----------


## torajiro

ho3x.. yg ada marutennya toh...   ::

----------


## torajiro

hello.... kemana semua nih...?

----------


## mario85

he'e orang smg nya gak ada smua nih tp isine torajiro smua nih   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> he'e orang smg nya gak ada smua nih tp isine torajiro smua nih


  ::   ::  habis gmn lagi om.. untung ada om mario..  ::

----------


## mario85

ah tapi om dari lasem masuk regional mana tuh tepatnya hahahah gpp deh aku juga nyampur2 kok smg sby hehe

----------


## torajiro

> ah tapi om dari lasem masuk regional mana tuh tepatnya hahahah gpp deh aku juga nyampur2 kok smg sby hehe


lha d lasem ga ada regionalnya sih...jd ya ikut surabaya (karena dulu tinggalnya d sana + lumayan lbh dekat walau msh jauh.. jika d bandingkan dg kota2 yg laen.. bingung ya..  ::  ) ama regional semarang ( kota paling dekat,walau masih jauh juga..).

----------


## torajiro

d semarang tinggal d daerah mana om mario?

----------


## torajiro

d semarang juga sama aja...dah sepi...  ::

----------


## mario85

> d semarang tinggal d daerah mana om mario?


di daerah majapahit nih nyokap gw org juwana jadi kadang2 msh sering ke sana klo ke lasem msh tetp jauh e males

----------


## troy

akhir nya regional ini diisi org jawa tengah juga.....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   lagi pada sibuk karantina iwak ki

----------


## h3ln1k

perasaan semarang akeh seng daftar tapi kok ga pernah ketok nang kene yo?

----------


## tenonx

sing penting wis melu urun jeneng Hel   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> akhir nya regional ini diisi org jawa tengah juga.....


mending om dr pd ga ada yg isi.. He3x..

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> d semarang tinggal d daerah mana om mario?
> 
> 
> di daerah majapahit nih nyokap gw org juwana jadi kadang2 msh sering ke sana klo ke lasem msh tetp jauh e males


yup.. Msh agak jauh dr lasem.

----------


## h3ln1k

di semarang kan ada om tjakil om joko siwarak koi kok pada blon gabung disini ya?

----------


## mario85

> di semarang kan ada om tjakil om joko siwarak koi kok pada blon gabung disini ya?


sopo kui ra reti aku lah bukannya yg kmaren pernah ada yg di perkenalan ya yg katanya bekas jualna ato apa gitu

----------


## h3ln1k

he eh mbuh ki do pasif kabeh   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> he eh mbuh ki do pasif kabeh


ayo om... kerahin pengikutnya biar rame.. tunjukkan semangat arek2 semarang...  ::

----------


## INdragonZ

ojok maw kalah mbe' bonex e soroboyo ...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> ojok maw kalah mbe' bonex e soroboyo ...


yup..

----------


## troy

ayo...dilawan.....ben bonex e onok saingan e.....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   angel troy nglawan bonex wes terbukti loh ya nak bal balan iseh menang bonex   ::   lha wes nang semarang seng kerep online cuman aku mario mas dodi saiki nambah dani(wahyu) liyane seng biasane online koyok pak boni pasti sibuk beryl yo lagi sibuk seng liyane ono nang thread perkenalan tapi ga tau kenalan nang kene    ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> angel troy nglawan bonex wes terbukti loh ya nak bal balan iseh menang bonex    lha wes nang semarang seng kerep online cuman aku mario mas dodi saiki nambah dani(wahyu) liyane seng biasane online koyok pak boni pasti sibuk beryl yo lagi sibuk seng liyane ono nang thread perkenalan tapi ga tau kenalan nang kene


  ::   ::   ::  padahal om beryl seng nduwe thread e iki yo....malah gak pernah muncul....lomba solo ikutan ndak nik?

----------


## h3ln1k

beryl  mudun nang zna nak nang solo aku dadi supporter ae nyupport om dodi om bony (ada senjata pamungkas   ::  )  mbuh iku dani karo oka ngedunke iwak opo orak

----------


## troy

> beryl  mudun nang zna nak nang solo aku dadi supporter ae nyupport om dodi om bony (ada senjata pamungkas   )  mbuh iku dani karo oka ngedunke iwak opo orak


ketoke iwak e dani manteb2 yo...lagi lengganan apresiasi.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> beryl  mudun nang zna nak nang solo aku dadi supporter ae nyupport om dodi om bony (ada senjata pamungkas   )  mbuh iku dani karo oka ngedunke iwak opo orak


beryl gak bawa ikan kesolo......kamu hel....gak bawa ikan?????

----------


## h3ln1k

ameh gowo iwake pak boni cuman akeh sashi ne rak manteb bos gowo aku dadi supporter ae

----------


## wahyu

om troy...berangkat gak....sekalian arisan para anggota KOI'S.....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

lakone wes teko hel....

----------


## troy

> om troy...berangkat gak....sekalian arisan para anggota KOI'S.....


berangkat neng ndi?ketokan e jakarta budal...nek solo ora....arisan opo?iwak ta?

----------


## h3ln1k

he eh kuwi dani lagi nyiapke amunisi besar2 an nggo show solo karo zna ketoke   ::

----------


## wahyu

> ameh gowo iwake pak boni cuman akeh sashi ne rak manteb bos gowo aku dadi supporter ae


aq meh ngedol iwak sisan......sopo ngerti neng kono payu larang  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> om troy...berangkat gak....sekalian arisan para anggota KOI'S.....    
> 
> 
> berangkat neng ndi?ketokan e jakarta budal...nek solo ora....arisan opo?iwak ta?


he..eh...arisan iwak ben rame.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   urunane pironan ki

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ameh gowo iwake pak boni cuman akeh sashi ne rak manteb bos gowo aku dadi supporter ae
> 
> 
> aq meh ngedol iwak sisan......sopo ngerti neng kono payu larang


dilombake dhisik...mengko nek juara regone iso mledos.....

----------


## troy

nek kalah ya ambleg.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

he eh bos dilombake sek ae koyok om dod nggowo sekitar 20 iwak

----------


## troy

> urunane pironan ki


sak karepe....

----------


## h3ln1k

ga popo dan seng ambleg kan iso ketutupan karo seng mbledos   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> ga popo dan seng ambleg kan iso ketutupan karo seng mbledos


nek ngono ewa dene adoh2 nggawa iwak......

----------


## h3ln1k

ndi mau om dani malah ngilang   ::

----------


## troy

> ndi mau om dani malah ngilang


om dani saiki dadi spy.....user e di hidden.....

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   melu2 tenong

----------


## wahyu

> ndi mau om dani malah ngilang



 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  ...tapi enak sing mbledos ya........

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ndi mau om dani malah ngilang  
> 
> 
> 
>      ...tapi enak sing mbledos ya........


wes gak spy koq hel.....ya nek iso mbeledos kabeh....

----------


## h3ln1k

he eh seng penting gowo sek ae ngko nak rak payu di lelang nan kene   ::

----------


## troy

> he eh seng penting gowo sek ae ngko nak rak payu di lelang nan kene


mending di sumbangke regional ae.....

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   cocok kuwi gerek seng nduwe gelem opo orak

----------


## troy

> cocok kuwi gerek seng nduwe gelem opo orak


mosok gawe regional gak relo....lak seng duwe ya mijik iso nontok iwake.....

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   mbuh iku om dani nak kene seh kerepe tuker2 an iwak atau titip titipan iwak aku om dodi beryl om bony   ::

----------


## troy

kabur ae...whuzzz..........

----------


## h3ln1k

> kabur ae...whuzzz..........


walah malah ngilang   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

lah sepi tenan   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

lho kok wis sepi......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

mengko bengi paling rame....gajah e wes balik.....

----------


## wahyu

> mengko bengi paling rame....gajah e wes balik.....


pantesan....kok gak pernah keliatan.........  ::   ::  
padahal gedenya segitu ya..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

Gmana wong semarang ada masukan atas http://www.koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f...p=86622#p86622 ?
mumpung ada hasil breeding sendiri nih. jadi gak perlu hunting jauh2....

----------


## torajiro

> Gmana wong semarang ada masukan atas http://www.koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f...p=86622#p86622 ?
> mumpung ada hasil breeding sendiri nih. jadi gak perlu hunting jauh2....


gmn tuh..org semarang...?

----------


## troy

> Gmana wong semarang ada masukan atas http://www.koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f...p=86622#p86622 ?
> mumpung ada hasil breeding sendiri nih. jadi gak perlu hunting jauh2....


ayo wong semarang...ditunggu masukannya sama boss doddy lho.....

----------


## mrbunta

> mengko bengi paling rame....gajah e wes balik.....


halo haloooooooooooo.
i'm backkkkkkkkkkkkk  ::

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> Gmana wong semarang ada masukan atas http://www.koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f...p=86622#p86622 ?
> mumpung ada hasil breeding sendiri nih. jadi gak perlu hunting jauh2....
> 
> 
> ayo wong semarang...ditunggu masukannya sama boss doddy lho.....


jangan panggil bos dong masih anak2 malu om   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> ...


wadoh. anak anak tapi brengos nya tebel gitu. 
bapak nya brengos e mode bagaimana   ::   ::   ::  
becanda lho pak  ::

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> mengko bengi paling rame....gajah e wes balik.....
> 
> 
> halo haloooooooooooo.
> i'm backkkkkkkkkkkkk


  ::   ::   ::   gajahnya udah balik   ::   ::   ::  
bercanda om   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

di tinggal dilut kok sepi yo om doddy.
kurang doping ya   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::  boss doddy jd salting......

----------


## troy

jah...ojo kurang ajar ambek wong tuwo....

----------


## mrbunta

> jah...ojo kurang ajar ambek wong tuwo....


maaafff om doddy. ponak an mu ini memang kurang ajar.
 ::

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> jah...ojo kurang ajar ambek wong tuwo....
> 
> 
> maaafff om doddy. ponak an mu ini memang kurang ajar.


sory om sambil kerja nih   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


kerja apa om. malem malem   ::   ::

----------


## troy

koq rada mencurigakan ya...malem2 gini kerjanya....  ::   ::   ::   ::  
maksudnya lagi mijahin ikan lho.....

----------


## mrbunta

> koq rada mencurigakan ya...malem2 gini kerjanya....     
> maksudnya lagi mijahin ikan lho.....


oooooooo jadi G....O   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> koq rada mencurigakan ya...malem2 gini kerjanya....     
> maksudnya lagi mijahin ikan lho.....
> 
> 
> oooooooo jadi G....O


opo iku maksud e???

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


hehehehehheeh   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


bukan om kerja bener nih isi pesawat di smg. 
koi awalnya buat iseng, coba mijahkan-bisa-seneng-keterusan, nekat buat showroom kecil2an-ujung2nya-cari tambahan   ::   ::   :: 
klo gak percaya boleh tanya admin om Beryl, h3ln1k, mario, boby-icon, dan teman2 smg deh :P  :P  :P

----------


## mrbunta

isi pesawat?
pesawat terbang ?  ::   ::

----------


## troy

> isi pesawat?
> pesawat terbang ?


mosok pesawat air?

----------


## mrbunta

isinya apa?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> isi pesawat?
> pesawat terbang ?


iya om massa isi pesawat telpon???? klo itu isi pulsa   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> isi pesawat?
> pesawat terbang ?  
> 
> 
> iya om massa isi pesawat telpon???? klo itu isi pulsa


oooooo expedisi toh.
baru ngeh aku

----------


## mario85

> isinya apa?


isinya gajah2 dimuat dikarantina di plosok dunia  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> isinya apa?    
> 
> 
> isinya gajah2 dimuat dikarantina di plosok dunia


sak jane gajah e perlu diasing ke maneh....lagi teko lgs ngumbar bokong neng ngendi2......

----------


## doddy

bukan expedisi om gajah.
isi bbm nya pesawat   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> isinya apa?    
> 
> 
> isinya gajah2 dimuat dikarantina di plosok dunia


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


lho bokong seksi kie

----------


## mrbunta

> bukan expedisi om gajah.
> isi bbm nya pesawat


glek. lebih parah lagi
om bisa minta gak 10 liter. buat sepeda motor   ::  
biar kencengggggggggggggggggggggggg

----------


## troy

> bukan expedisi om gajah.
> isi bbm nya pesawat


berarti udh bener dipanggil boss donk....canda.........

----------


## wahyu

wahhh gajah e...wis teko....

----------


## troy

> wahhh gajah e...wis teko....


lgs heboh ya...soale puasa gak ngaco......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> wahhh gajah e...wis teko....


  ::   ::   ::  
pie tambah keren gak

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> wahhh gajah e...wis teko....
> 
> 
> lgs heboh ya...soale puasa gak ngaco......


  ::   ::   ::  
wes gatel iki

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> wahhh gajah e...wis teko....
> 
> 
>     
> pie tambah keren gak


pool.............

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> 


wah gajahe ngalor ngidul ki ye....

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
>   
> 
> 
> wah gajahe ngalor ngidul ki ye....


susah ngelacake....iki kayak perang gerilya ae......

----------


## wahyu

wah rame tenan ki.......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> wah rame tenan ki.......


wah rame tenan dan koyok main game General Zero Hour nang komputer lari kasana-kesini.....

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> wah rame tenan ki.......     
> 
> 
> wah rame tenan dan koyok main game General Zero Hour nang komputer lari kasana-kesini.....


hahahaha
wes belajar merangkak iki

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> ...


mesak ke sing GLA prajurit te kon mlaju terus ya.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> ...


salud buat om doddy....bisa melacak semua gerak gerik si gajah.....

----------


## mrbunta

iyo aku kelacak terus.
wes tak hiden ae
ilmu ilang   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> iyo aku kelacak terus.
> wes tak hiden ae
> ilmu ilang


  ::   ::   ::   ::  bisa dilacak pake radar lho.....

----------


## mrbunta

mari ngene gak kelacak
lah ape turu
hahahahahahaha

----------


## wahyu

meh di hidden piye gedine koyo ngono.....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> meh di hidden piye gedine koyo ngono.....


seng repot iku ndelike bokonge.....

----------


## mrbunta

> meh di hidden piye gedine koyo ngono.....


hidden e. mode turu.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> mari ngene gak kelacak
> lah ape turu
> hahahahahahaha


ijeh konangan.......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

ampunnnnnnnnn. 
radar e di copot ae ommmm

----------


## troy

> ampunnnnnnnnn. 
> radar e di copot ae ommmm


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> iyo aku kelacak terus.
> wes tak hiden ae
> ilmu ilang    
> 
> 
>      bisa dilacak pake radar lho.....


  ::   ::   ::   nek om troy iki penggemar GEneral juga yo   ::   ::   ::  
ngerti pake radar juga   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


pie gak ndetek yo radar e   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

ndetek yo...

----------


## mrbunta

> ndetek yo...


begitu aku on. langsung ke detect. wuihhhhhhhhhh memang radar nya 24 jam kie   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> ndetek yo...
> 
> 
> begitu aku on. langsung ke detect. wuihhhhhhhhhh memang radar nya 24 jam kie


pas di  ktr om. pswt wis tak ini kabeh langsung on radar goleki om gajah   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> ...


soale gajah langka om.. Mamoth.. Jaman skrg udah ga ada lagi yg Laen. Jd mesti bnr2 d pantau..

----------


## doddy

gajah langka ya bro   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> gajah langka ya bro


mamoth kan nenek moyang gajah om.. Skrg dah hampir punah.. Tinggal 1 itu d dunia.. Wk5x..

----------


## mrbunta

:P  :P  :P

----------


## troy

wah...mammoth saiki wes dadi celeb di koi's sampe boss semarang aja pasang radar.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

ojok2, popularitaz e malah wiz ngalakno om top nich...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> ojok2, popularitaz e malah wiz ngalakno om top nich...


iyo...soale bokonge seng nggarake terkenal....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

nak ndelok bokonge mamoth saake koi ne sampe mletet ngunu diklempraki mamoth   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
> ojok2, popularitaz e malah wiz ngalakno om top nich...   
> 
> 
> iyo...soale bokonge seng nggarake terkenal....


ganti pose ae wes.   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> nak ndelok bokonge mamoth saake koi ne sampe mletet ngunu diklempraki mamoth


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> nak ndelok bokonge mamoth saake koi ne sampe mletet ngunu diklempraki mamoth


melet gara2 hbs kebrekan mamoth e om.. ::

----------


## mrbunta

gak ke solo ya?

----------


## troy

iyo...koq mijik podo on line ya.....

----------


## mrbunta

> iyo...koq mijik podo on line ya.....


ada report live nya loh. tapi masih 1 posting an

----------


## torajiro

> iyo...koq mijik podo on line ya.....


itu yg ga ikut om..

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> iyo...koq mijik podo on line ya.....
> 
> 
> ada report live nya loh. tapi masih 1 posting an


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

keliatannya lumayan banyak lho

----------


## troy

> keliatannya lumayan banyak lho


opone?

----------


## mrbunta

pesertanya

----------


## troy

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

pie kok podo ol ra ono seng mangkat solo pa

----------


## mrbunta

> pie kok podo ol ra ono seng mangkat solo pa


gak budalllllll

----------


## topkoifarm

buat arek2 semarang,,,,HAPPY VALENTINE DAY........

----------


## INdragonZ

HAPPY VALENTINE DAY ...

----------


## h3ln1k

semarang do nang solo kabeh aku om dodi om boni beryl okka om dodi entuk piala gowo iwak paling akeh   ::

----------


## wahyu

> semarang do nang solo kabeh aku om dodi om boni beryl okka om dodi entuk piala gowo iwak paling akeh


lho pada berangkat tho....kok keliatan kemaren ya.....ak cuman liat doddy thok?????

----------


## h3ln1k

wee piye to lha panjenengan nang ngendi  :P  aku yo rak weroh ik   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> wee piye to lha panjenengan nang ngendi  :P  aku yo rak weroh ik


pake ilmu ngilang kabeh ta kie   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   mbuh ki aku weruhe om oka om dani ga ketok  :P

----------


## wahyu

> mbuh ki aku weruhe om oka om dani ga ketok  :P



ilmu ngilangnya ampuh....ya  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

happy valentine everyone.....

----------


## troy

wingi lombane piye?sopo ae seng menang..........

----------


## h3ln1k

> wingi lombane piye?sopo ae seng menang..........


lombane rame tenan kira2 400 an iwak GC nya om haryanto dengan iwak showa tunggu ae troy liputane konco2 BKC

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> wingi lombane piye?sopo ae seng menang..........
> 
> 
> lombane rame tenan kira2 400 an iwak GC nya om haryanto dengan iwak showa tunggu ae troy liputane konco2 BKC


showa ogata yg kpn hr juga sempat GC ya.....rumour nya seh katanya kondisi lg dipuncak.....

----------


## h3ln1k

yup lagi top performance   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

jarene seh ,,,,lagi hot2nya,,,  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> jarene seh ,,,,lagi hot2nya,,,


ditunggu ki om breedingannya om top ntar di show gimana   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> jarene seh ,,,,lagi hot2nya,,,    
> 
> 
> ditunggu ki om breedingannya om top ntar di show gimana


harap sabar2 menunggu ya.....

----------


## mrbunta

wes di siapno 100 ekor ambek om top. 
ben jadi record baru, sebagai peserta pembawa ikan terbanyak   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> wes di siapno 100 ekor ambek om top. 
> ben jadi record baru, sebagai peserta pembawa ikan terbanyak


  ::   ::   ngalahke om dodi wingi nang solo

----------


## troy

> wes di siapno 100 ekor ambek om top. 
> ben jadi record baru, sebagai peserta pembawa ikan terbanyak


  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> wes di siapno 100 ekor ambek om top. 
> ben jadi record baru, sebagai peserta pembawa ikan terbanyak    
> 
> 
>     ngalahke om dodi wingi nang solo


om doddy gowo piro iwak?

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


rasa e sak kloter......

----------


## mrbunta

wuik koyok jemaah haji ae   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

sekitar 20 an

----------


## troy

showa yg kapan hr GC apa melok maneh nik?

----------


## mrbunta

> sekitar 20 an


wah yo kalah adom ambek om top, gowo 100 ekor   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ...


...  ::   ::   ::  ....paling gak 3 opo 4 th maneh.....TATEGOI......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> sekitar 20 an
> 
> 
> wah yo kalah adom ambek om top, gowo 100 ekor


...  ::   ::   ::   ::  .....gowo fotone tok....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> sekitar 20 an
> 
> 
> wah yo kalah adom ambek om top, gowo 100 ekor


wah...iki encene kompor nomer wahid.....

----------


## mrbunta

kompor campur bensol   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> kompor campur bensol


bensol e njaluk om doddy ya.....

----------


## h3ln1k

> showa yg kapan hr GC apa melok maneh nik?


kindai showane om doddy seng dadi GC nang SKC?  ga melu troy

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> showa yg kapan hr GC apa melok maneh nik?
> 
> 
> kindai showane om doddy seng dadi GC nang SKC?  ga melu troy


performance e lagi gak apik ta......

----------


## h3ln1k

nak kuwi takok karo seng nduwe ae   ::

----------


## troy

seng nduwe gak muncul2......

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> kompor campur bensol    
> 
> 
> bensol e njaluk om doddy ya.....


benerrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## mrbunta

> seng nduwe gak muncul2......


sek turu troy. mari wisata kuliner malem   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

om dod mungkin perjalanan balik dari solo ki

----------


## mrbunta

> om dod mungkin perjalanan balik dari solo ki


opo mampir mampir yo   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

mbuh kuwi   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

gak wani ngomong om helmi   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> gak wani ngomong om helmi


ngko aku ga entuk nyerok iwak e ngko   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> gak wani ngomong om helmi    
> 
> 
> ngko aku ga entuk nyerok iwak e ngko


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

breeder power.....

----------


## h3ln1k

> breeder power.....


hehe semarang se do keselen teko solo ki lagi do karantina   ::

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> breeder power.....
> 
> 
> hehe semarang se do keselen teko solo ki lagi do karantina


He durung kesel ki e. GC gak metu marai wis kakean gowo ne.

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


masih ada kesempatan di lain waktu om....

----------


## h3ln1k

persiapan suk juni   ::

----------


## doddy

> persiapan suk juni


sok juni coba keluarkan hasil breeding lagi ah

----------


## h3ln1k

sipp   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> persiapan suk juni  
> 
> 
> sok juni coba keluarkan hasil breeding lagi ah



nek ono sing apik ak dikabari........  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

cepet2 an nang tembalang dan  :P  kujaku mu wes mbok jupuk rung?

----------


## troy

wah...saiki lagi usum lomba nganggo iwak breeding an dewe ya...nek menang luweh puas....

----------


## h3ln1k

aku wes jupuk disek F1 dainichi   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> aku wes jupuk disek F1 dainichi


wadoh cepet banget. seperti flashhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## h3ln1k

lha nak nang om top rak mbok umani mesti  :P  :P

----------


## mrbunta

> lha nak nang om top rak mbok umani mesti  :P  :P


  ::   ::   ::  
tak uman i wesss. gelem ta
iku ada 50rb burayak. melok culing ta?

----------


## h3ln1k

adohh dadak nang surabaya   ::   ::   iki ae aku mau bar nyerok F1 dainichine om doddy    ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> adohh dadak nang surabaya     iki ae aku mau bar nyerok F1 dainichine om doddy


....kok burek yo,,,gambar re,,,,,delok e ambek di sipit2 ne,,,,  ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

di lelang ta  ::  ....

----------


## h3ln1k

> di lelang ta  ....


fotone bureng mau asal2 an moto om ben rak lali lha iseh nitip nang mas dodi   ::   iseh piyek 15 cm an

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> adohh dadak nang surabaya     iki ae aku mau bar nyerok F1 dainichine om doddy    
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....kok burek yo,,,gambar re,,,,,delok e ambek di sipit2 ne,,,,


...swiwine opo ono metu kelek e ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

wah lali om jan rak biasa ndelok iwak cilik2 bingung tur sepet om soale pattern iseh mendem kabeh   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> wah lali om jan rak biasa ndelok iwak cilik2 bingung tur sepet om soale pattern iseh mendem kabeh


......nek aku milih showa seng piyek2 10cm....1...swiwi ono kelek e./ ireng...2..dicangap didelok langit2e /tenggorokanne ireng...3..pola kohakune ,,,,
lian2 ne...rejeki2 an....

----------


## h3ln1k

tengkyu om wah tambah suwe ki ngko milih showa ne om dod   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

jelas se,,,,  ::   ::   ::  ...dicangap pi ...siji2....  ::   ::   ::  .....masalah e...oleh gak ambek om doddy...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> jelas se,,,,    ...dicangap pi ...siji2....    .....masalah e...oleh gak ambek om doddy...


nah kuwi om mau nyerok siji ae uangelle puoll mloncat rono mloncat rene   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

wadoh .iwak e om doddy di wolak walik kie.
nanti kalau mulut e di buka semua. salah tulang lho. bisa metot   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> jelas se,,,,    ...dicangap pi ...siji2....    .....masalah e...oleh gak ambek om doddy...   
> 
> 
> nah kuwi om mau nyerok siji ae uangelle puoll mloncat rono mloncat rene


ooooooo cowok biasa ne   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

wuizz gajah e wes pengalaman kiy   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> wuizz gajah e wes pengalaman kiy


  ::   ::   ::  
kalau lanang kan nakal   ::

----------


## torajiro

hello...  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> hello...


wah artis kita udah dateng ki torasudiro   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> hello...


helo juga. wadoh ada yg celetuk an maneh

----------


## topkoifarm

> wuizz gajah e wes pengalaman kiy


  ::   ::   ::   ::  ...biasane memang nek lanang iku....BEGIDAKAN....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

kan seperti kumbang
lompat dari bunga 1 ke bunga ke 2   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> wuizz gajah e wes pengalaman kiy  
> 
> 
>      ...biasane memang nek lanang iku....BEGIDAKAN....


opo maneh mbah e suroboyo   ::   ::   ampun mbah   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> hello... 
> 
> 
> helo juga. wadoh ada yg celetuk an maneh


  ::   ::  ...lagi ol wes di arani celutukan...   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::  
dapet ikan brp ekor om?

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   bener om tora kae gajah gak sah di ke i oleh2   ::

----------


## torajiro

> dapet ikan brp ekor om?


4ekor...(dr om top2, 1 beli, 1 e lagi kujakunya).....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> adohh dadak nang surabaya     iki ae aku mau bar nyerok F1 dainichine om doddy


,,,ayo...eeee...diapresiasi...

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
>    
> dapet ikan brp ekor om?
> 
> 
> 4ekor...(dr om top2, 1 beli, 1 e lagi kujakunya).....


wadoh buy 1 get 2 gitu ya   ::   ::   ::  
ke sby ambil ikan terus pulang?

----------


## h3ln1k

barter karo opo om?   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> adohh dadak nang surabaya     iki ae aku mau bar nyerok F1 dainichine om doddy    
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,,,ayo...eeee...diapresiasi...


gambar e burekkkkkkkkkkkkk
iki wes pake kacamata minus 10 sek burek. tak kiro salah kaca mata e.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ngko tak foto ke maneh wes nganggo nikon D60

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


tujuan utamae nengok temen ku yg d RS om.. sekalian ambil ikan ama jln2..  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

jo lali kujaku ne ngko ditandingke rame2 nang semarang suk juni   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> tujuan utamae nengok temen ku yg d RS om.. sekalian ambil ikan ama jln2..


kok dilut jalan jalan e

----------


## mrbunta

> jo lali kujaku ne ngko ditandingke rame2 nang semarang suk juni


beressssssssssss
kabeh gowo kujaku gae juni
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

jalan2 e sediluk wedi disruduk gajah  :P  :P

----------


## mario85

> jo lali kujaku ne ngko ditandingke rame2 nang semarang suk juni


oo alah u wes nyerok to hel kpan meh ngumpul meneh.....ngko jkt rak mangkat to aku meh mangkat barengan karo soppo ya bar kui aku yo meh dolan2 nang koo soale,,,

----------


## topkoifarm

> jo lali kujaku ne ngko ditandingke rame2 nang semarang suk juni


......percuma....gak ketemu,,,  ::   ::   ::  ....wek e torajiro paling cilik....  ::   ::   ::  ...

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> tujuan utamae nengok temen ku yg d RS om.. sekalian ambil ikan ama jln2.. 
> 
> 
> kok dilut jalan jalan e


nek suwe2 mesakno tukang2 ku om..ga oleh bayaran...  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> jalan2 e sediluk wedi disruduk gajah  :P  :P


opo wedi aku melok   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

aku ga melu jakarta gek akeh gawean kae si beryl mangkat

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> jo lali kujaku ne ngko ditandingke rame2 nang semarang suk juni   
> 
> 
> ......percuma....gak ketemu,,,    ....wek e torajiro paling cilik....    ...


  ::   ::   ::  
gak mbok kasih pakan ya om di bak.

----------


## mrbunta

> aku ga melu jakarta gek akeh gawean kae si beryl mangkat


wadoh. padahal ape bagi bagi kuhaku om top.
rego 10 ewu an  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

wahduh om top konangan ki ga nge i pangan kujaku ne tora   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> jo lali kujaku ne ngko ditandingke rame2 nang semarang suk juni   
> 
> 
> ......percuma....gak ketemu,,,    ....wek e torajiro paling cilik....    ...


waktu selesai millih aku udah tau om kalo dapet kujaku sing cilik...  ::   soale udah tak cocokin dg gbr postingan yg di ember...  ::   klo nga salah ingat yg dpt gede2 om indonesia.. keliatane dia milih e ya d cocoke ama gbr yg d ember...

----------


## torajiro

> wahduh om top konangan ki ga nge i pangan kujaku ne tora


maklum... persaingan om..!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

paling guede duwek e gajah

----------


## torajiro

> paling guede duwek e gajah


kok tau om?

----------


## mrbunta

> paling guede duwek e gajah


  ::   ::   ::  
lek gak salah ukur tadi pagi udah mirip kuhaku e yg 8 ekor om

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


....seng duwe ngaku dewe...  ::   ::  ...padahal ben dino tak tukokno...pizza...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

yo ngerti lah dikandani wong yogya seng ngadake keeping   ::

----------


## mario85

> aku ga melu jakarta gek akeh gawean kae si beryl mangkat


karo sopo ae deen munine david yo meh mangkat to...pak dod karo bonny yo rak mangkat yo

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> paling guede duwek e gajah
> 
> 
>     
> lek gak salah ukur tadi pagi udah mirip kuhaku e yg 8 ekor om


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  ....kon apak ke,,,,di kumpo..ta...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

sampe sekarang sek mode tembaga ya om tora?

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


lah gragas pooooooooolllllllllllllll
yg laen gak naek. eeeeeeeee iku naek disek. terus lek makan nyosor ae. piro biji di sosor

----------


## torajiro

> ....seng duwe ngaku dewe...   ...padahal ben dino tak tukokno...pizza...


Tapi kalo pizza e yg makan om top ya sama ae boonk....

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ....seng duwe ngaku dewe...   ...padahal ben dino tak tukokno...pizza...      
> 
> 
> Tapi kalo pizza e yg makan om top ya sama ae boonk....


paling iwak e di bage i titik tok
sak cuil

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> aku ga melu jakarta gek akeh gawean kae si beryl mangkat
> 
> 
> karo sopo ae deen munine david yo meh mangkat to...pak dod karo bonny yo rak mangkat yo


beryl dewean mangkat jumat bengi om dod karo om bonny ketoke ga mangkat

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ...


....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  .......tak cuil no...eeeee.....kerdos e...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

pantes iwak e sek sak cuil
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


oo kok jumat bengi kpan sih skajane lombane ngko kyo seng solo neh aku teko telat wes podo bubar

----------


## torajiro

> sampe sekarang sek mode tembaga ya om tora?


ya iya lah... kecuali om bunta ntar jd moderator... ntar bintangnya berubah jd mode emas...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> sampe sekarang sek mode tembaga ya om tora?
> 
> 
> ya iya lah... kecuali om bunta ntar jd moderator... ntar bintangnya berubah jd mode emas...


wuihhhhhhhhhhhhhh
asik yo kujaku mode tembaga. pertama kali liat troy langsung ngiler. aku yo ngiler    ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> ....      .......tak cuil no...eeeee.....kerdos e...


wah... pantesan...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

mending di titip no ke kolam ku
jadi aku yg di kasih pisang 1 truck   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> mending di titip no ke kolam ku
> jadi aku yg di kasih pisang 1 truck


pisang apaan om?   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> mending di titip no ke kolam ku
> jadi aku yg di kasih pisang 1 truck    
> 
> 
> pisang apaan om?


pisang ledre   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


kok tau?  ::   ::   mau ta om??  ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

kok pada ilang?  ::

----------


## mario85

> kok pada ilang?


q aku jek ono mange podo minggat kabeh yo ketoe mau jek nang ken sih

----------


## torajiro

wah.. welcome om mario...  ::

----------


## mario85

> wah.. welcome om mario...


wah hee'e q gare dewe seng liyane podo lali nang sby kabeh smg rak ono seng ngerameni sih dadi mlayu kabeh

----------


## torajiro

iki aku ijeh neng semarang om...  ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


seng penting kudu nduwe kelek ambek brengos lho.....

----------


## troy

> wuizz gajah e wes pengalaman kiy


wes tambah pinter yo.....

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> wuizz gajah e wes pengalaman kiy  
> 
> 
> wes tambah pinter yo.....


pengalaman apa om?

----------


## torajiro

capek ah... mo tidur dulu aku...  ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


dog food om rahasia ne....

----------


## troy

ngantuk...hoam.......

----------


## h3ln1k

nganggo dog food koine iso njegog   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> nganggo dog food koine iso njegog


makane kolam e gajah rame nek telat makani iwak.....

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::  
ada yg mau coba?
cepet guede lho pake dog food   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> ada yg mau coba?
> cepet guede lho pake dog food



segede apa om............  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
>    
> ada yg mau coba?
> cepet guede lho pake dog food   
> 
> 
> 
> segede apa om............


ya kira2 bisa se gede pitt bull....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


huzzz. ya segede iwak lah

----------


## h3ln1k

apa segede gajah?   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> apa segede gajah?


 :P

----------


## h3ln1k

hayo gak entuk melet tok   ::

----------


## torajiro

> hayo gak entuk melet tok


ha3x..  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

jan bonex ki ndablek2   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> jan bonex ki ndablek2


lho.. Itu kan wes ono kata2e om.4>karakter. nga cuman smily aja isie.  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

kan quote tok  :P  :P

----------


## mario85

> kan quote tok  :P  :P


podo ae kui u nang ndi hel q aku meh nang tembalang meh liat2 ikan

----------


## h3ln1k

ayo tak kancani aku yo meh nang mas doddy meh ganti iwak   ::   meh jam piro?

----------


## mario85

> ayo tak kancani aku yo meh nang mas doddy meh ganti iwak    meh jam piro?


q plg delok neh lah jam 2 an tapi yo sembarang sih...eh no hp u ilang lali tak simpen

----------


## h3ln1k

tak miscall

----------


## h3ln1k

kok ga murup hp mu? tak pm wes

----------


## mario85

> kok ga murup hp mu? tak pm wes


he'e wes nang omahku rodo2 ilang2 sinyale plg bntr lagi meh mangkat q

----------


## h3ln1k

oke

----------


## mrbunta

> ayo tak kancani aku yo meh nang mas doddy meh ganti iwak    meh jam piro?


ganti iwak opo om?
iwak teri ta   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ganti aipama 4 meter   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

arapaima? wogh... g wedi dicaplok ta om...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

arapaima ginrin   ::

----------


## doddy

> arapaima ginrin


jarene meh njajal iwak gajah   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

wuahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
trade mark ikuuuuuu
om. kumonryu e wes lengkap 5 kloter
silahkan pilih

----------


## mario85

> wuahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> trade mark ikuuuuuu
> om. kumonryu e wes lengkap 5 kloter
> silahkan pilih


sabar22 q gek diliatin nopo kok u seng ngebet u broker e ta

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> wuahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> trade mark ikuuuuuu
> om. kumonryu e wes lengkap 5 kloter
> silahkan pilih
> 
> 
> sabar22 q gek diliatin nopo kok u seng ngebet u broker e ta


biasa om kan oleh komisi   ::   ::   ::  
huzzz. iki ikan nya KOI's
aku udah gak sabar pilih.   ::

----------


## troy

aku mumet ndeloki kumonryu 100 .....mboh....mengko njaluk tulung seng nduwe iwak wae.....

----------


## topkoifarm

> aku mumet ndeloki kumonryu 100 .....mboh....mengko njaluk tulung seng nduwe iwak wae.....


....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  .....podo mumet te......  ::   ::   ::   ::  ......

----------


## h3ln1k

opo maneh iwak batman forever ngene   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> opo maneh iwak batman forever ngene


....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  ....seng iki pasti gak dadi batman,,,,,paling2 robin,,,,  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> aku mumet ndeloki kumonryu 100 .....mboh....mengko njaluk tulung seng nduwe iwak wae.....


hahahahaha. yg ngedit lebih mumet. sampe ke double an

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   sori om top ga melu sek ngko aku diprotes karo troy maneh nang kolam kok peteng isine kawarimono kabeh   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> sori om top ga melu sek ngko aku diprotes karo troy maneh nang kolam kok peteng isine kawarimono kabeh


iyo om h3ln1k kok gak melokyo. 
ayoooooooooooooooo
melok 1
ben rame

----------


## topkoifarm

> sori om top ga melu sek ngko aku diprotes karo troy maneh nang kolam kok peteng isine kawarimono kabeh


....delek seng akeh abang,e,, ... ::   ::  .....lumayan kenek gae abang2 e lambe....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   aku ngenteni marlena part II wae om   ::

----------


## troy

> sori om top ga melu sek ngko aku diprotes karo troy maneh nang kolam kok peteng isine kawarimono kabeh


mengko nek gak melok diusir ambek gajah teko keanggotaan bonex lho.....  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
>    sori om top ga melu sek ngko aku diprotes karo troy maneh nang kolam kok peteng isine kawarimono kabeh  
> 
> 
> mengko nek gak melok diusir ambek gajah teko keanggotaan bonex lho.....


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

emoh aku cedak gajah kae ngapusinan tur ngelantarke wong  :P  :P

----------


## mrbunta

> aku ngenteni marlena part II wae om


marlena partII sek suweee
gelem marlena part I ta
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
>    aku ngenteni marlena part II wae om  
> 
> 
> marlena partII sek suweee
> gelem marlena part I ta


nek dodol marlena ojok dek kene...iki topic e kumonryu....

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


iki regional semarang om   ::   ::   ::  
sek gorong pepek tangi e iki

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   gek bengi mas dodi bar dadi sutradara film BF   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> gek bengi mas dodi bar dadi sutradara film BF


gak dadi leger ta?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

tak pikir kumonryu...soale mencolot2.....

----------


## h3ln1k

jam 9 nan wes do kawen   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
>    sori om top ga melu sek ngko aku diprotes karo troy maneh nang kolam kok peteng isine kawarimono kabeh  
> 
> 
> iyo om h3ln1k kok gak melokyo. 
> ayoooooooooooooooo
> melok 1
> ben rame


....melok o 1 ae.....nek milih no.99.....seng gak ono gambar re....iku no kejutan,,,  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ngko pattern e malah metu fotone om top   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


wah...ketokan e iki penuh kejutan ya om....

----------


## topkoifarm

> ngko pattern e malah metu fotone om top


....wedine metune .....gajah....  ::   ::   ::  .....

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   metu gadinge duwowu

----------


## topkoifarm

> metu gadinge duwowu


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  .....ngene tok gak oleh...yo..  ::

----------


## troy

nek gak onok seng gelem aku ae om seng nomer 99.....

----------


## h3ln1k

wah ilang kabeh ki sepi maneh   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> tak pikir kumonryu...soale mencolot2.....


saki wes jangkep berarti   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> jam 9 nan wes do kawen


oooooooooo ada kameramen e toh

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ngko pattern e malah metu fotone om top   
> 
> 
> ....wedine metune .....gajah....    .....


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> wah ilang kabeh ki sepi maneh


kerjooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## torajiro

> wah ilang kabeh ki sepi maneh


i'm coming om..

----------


## torajiro

Lho.. Wes ilang kbeh toh..

----------


## mrbunta

> Lho.. Wes ilang kbeh toh..


hadirrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## h3ln1k

wah wes bar rolasan siap tanding maneh ki   ::

----------


## troy

hadirrrrrrrrrr...............

----------


## topkoifarm

hadirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  rrrrrrrrrr

----------


## mario85

sapa yg mau brangkat ke zna jkt bareng yuk

----------


## topkoifarm

> sapa yg mau brangkat ke zna jkt bareng yuk


,,,,,ayo......yak opo corone,,,,,  ::  ....enak e semarang nyang sby sek...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> sapa yg mau brangkat ke zna jkt bareng yuk
> 
> 
> ,,,,,ayo......yak opo corone,,,,,  ....enak e semarang nyang sby sek...


setujuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## troy

> hadirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  rrrrrrrrrr


iki contone bonex seng tambah parah...saiki nganggo acara hadir pisan....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

la seng smg seng mangkat ketoe aku tok e..seng liyo ra ono seng gelem mangkat e makane dewean...

beryl yo meh mangkat deng tapi deen ono rapat kois dadi aku kan rak kanggo ngono lho
...

sby podo mangkat po

----------


## troy

suroboyo podo budal koq...mengko rame2 ae dek jkt.....

----------


## mrbunta

hadirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
juga ikut ke zna

----------


## troy

> hadirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> juga ikut ke zna


wah...ini kontingen bonex udh confirm berangkat.....

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> hadirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> juga ikut ke zna
> 
> 
> wah...ini kontingen bonex udh confirm berangkat.....


ya nih mana yg smg masak ga pada brangkat sanyang lho heheh padune aku golek barengan  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> hadirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> juga ikut ke zna
> 
> 
> wah...ini kontingen bonex udh confirm berangkat.....


lah komandan budal anak buah harus budal   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


tak bareng i om. tak tunggu ya hari jumat. nanti sabtu budal bareng   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

piye iki om mar...ditunggui sama gajah lho....ketokan e panoramix ya ameh budal pisan....iwak e titipan seng dek jkt akeh seng meh lomba....

----------


## mrbunta

> piye iki om mar...ditunggui sama gajah lho....ketokan e panoramix ya ameh budal pisan....iwak e titipan seng dek jkt akeh seng meh lomba....


lho kan. surabaya akeh tenan.
mosok om mario gak budal. kan gak bisa reuni   ::   ::

----------


## troy

tak enteni ya om mar....

----------


## mrbunta

iyo. tak enteni juga   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

turu sek ya rek.........

----------


## mrbunta

> turu sek ya rek.........


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aku yo

----------


## mario85

ya udah ketemeuan lgsg aja disana biar gak repot hehhe....nti deh liat2 lagi brangkatnya gamapng lah tapi kemungkinan besar bakal brangkat

----------


## mrbunta

> ya udah ketemeuan lgsg aja disana biar gak repot hehhe....nti deh liat2 lagi brangkatnya gamapng lah tapi kemungkinan besar bakal brangkat


tak tunggu lo

----------


## h3ln1k

walah do budal kabeh   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> walah do budal kabeh


yo wes to meluk rak wes hel ngopo nganggur2 ae kan skalian gole iwak seng apik ndelok2 tok

----------


## h3ln1k

nganggur piye aku malah kencan karo david   ::

----------


## mario85

> nganggur piye aku malah kencan karo david


david dudune mangkat yo

----------


## h3ln1k

mbuh kuwi jarene seh mumet   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> mbuh kuwi jarene seh mumet


nek ono seng meh mangkat sabtu pagi jam 6 brangkat dari smg naik mandala Rp 225rb tiket promo mpe jam 1.30 hrs deal aku brangkat dewean

----------


## h3ln1k

aku ga wes lagi dioyak2 bocah2 wayah ujian TA ki   ::

----------


## torajiro

> aku ga wes lagi dioyak2 bocah2 wayah ujian TA ki


Ouw.. Om helnik dosen ya? ngajar Kuliah dmn om? Undip?Dosen apa?

----------


## h3ln1k

dosen pemijahan koi iki lagi kuliah S2 nang guru besar pemijahan semarang om doddy   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> aku ga wes lagi dioyak2 bocah2 wayah ujian TA ki


lah ke jkt sekalian cari di glodok sapa tau ada om sensor e   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> aku ga wes lagi dioyak2 bocah2 wayah ujian TA ki  
> 
> 
> lah ke jkt sekalian cari di glodok sapa tau ada om sensor e


sensor opo kuwi?

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


  ::  
iki proyek rahasia.

----------


## wahyu

lah ke jkt sekalian cari di glodok sapa tau ada om sensor e   ::   ::   :: [/quote]

sensor opo kuwi?[/quote]
 ::  
iki proyek rahasia.[/quote]

proyek opo kuwi......

----------


## mrbunta

> lah ke jkt sekalian cari di glodok sapa tau ada om sensor e


sensor opo kuwi?[/quote]
 ::  
iki proyek rahasia.[/quote]

proyek opo kuwi......[/quote]
nama e rahasia   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> lah ke jkt sekalian cari di glodok sapa tau ada om sensor e    
> 
> 
> sensor opo kuwi?


  ::  
iki proyek rahasia.[/quote]

proyek opo kuwi......[/quote]
nama e rahasia   ::   ::   :: [/quote]


proyek teroris iki.... :P  :P

----------


## mrbunta

hahahahaahahahaha

----------


## wahyu

> hahahahaahahahaha



kejakarta bawa ikan brp?

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> hahahahaahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> kejakarta bawa ikan brp?


ikan di jkt kan banyak, ngapain bawa?   ::   ::   ::   ( mode bloon : on )

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


oya....kemaren abis borong ikan kok ya....  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::  
tau aja

----------


## troy

wah borong lagi ya om bunta.....

----------


## doddy

> dosen pemijahan koi iki lagi kuliah S2 nang guru besar pemijahan semarang om doddy


nek nang nggon ku gak cuma S2 tak tukoke S teler . meh piro? sampe meler?  :P  :P  :P

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> ...


proyek opo kuwi......[/quote]
nama e rahasia   ::   ::   :: [/quote]


proyek teroris iki.... :P  :P[/quote]
proyek teroris kanggo mantau gajah langka (mamot sing ekore koi)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

::   ::   ::   ::  iyo om...perlu dipantau 24 jam tuch mamoot.....

----------


## doddy

> iyo om...perlu dipantau 24 jam tuch mamoot.....


harus dong mamot langka......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

::   ::   ::   ::  om dod berangkat ke jkt ndak?

----------


## doddy

> om dod berangkat ke jkt ndak?


klo ditanya ke jakarta ? iya sih. tapi berangkatnya krn dinas. gak bisa ke kontes koi. krn baru berangkat minggu sore, senin paginya kursus om. penginnya bisa berangkar jumat/ sabtu pagi agar bisa ke kontes ZNA tapi yah.... gmana lagi.....bisa bos bilang berangkatnya minggu sih....

----------


## mrbunta

> wah borong lagi ya om bunta.....


gak kok.   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> iyo om...perlu dipantau 24 jam tuch mamoot.....


gak kepantau sekarang   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
>     iyo om...perlu dipantau 24 jam tuch mamoot.....
> 
> 
> harus dong mamot langka......


 :P  :P  :P 
aku mode teroris, menghilang terus muncul di saat yg tepat   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
>     om dod berangkat ke jkt ndak?
> 
> 
> klo ditanya ke jakarta ? iya sih. tapi berangkatnya krn dinas. gak bisa ke kontes koi. krn baru berangkat minggu sore, senin paginya kursus om. penginnya bisa berangkar jumat/ sabtu pagi agar bisa ke kontes ZNA tapi yah.... gmana lagi.....bisa bos bilang berangkatnya minggu sih....


minta di majukan aja harinya. bilang aja cuti   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> dosen pemijahan koi iki lagi kuliah S2 nang guru besar pemijahan semarang om doddy  
> 
> 
> nek nang nggon ku gak cuma S2 tak tukoke S teler . meh piro? sampe meler?  :P  :P  :P


ndi nang kolam ga ono dol es seng lewat babar blas  :P  :P

----------


## mrbunta

es batu akehhhhhhh  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   ga ono jugak jah

----------


## mrbunta

> ga ono jugak jah


lho batu kan akeh tinggal tambah huruf s   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   dadi superman ngko

----------


## mrbunta

> dadi superman ngko


lho. mana ada superman  ::   ::   ::  
ada e suparman   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
>     om dod berangkat ke jkt ndak?
> 
> 
> klo ditanya ke jakarta ? iya sih. tapi berangkatnya krn dinas. gak bisa ke kontes koi. krn baru berangkat minggu sore, senin paginya kursus om. penginnya bisa berangkar jumat/ sabtu pagi agar bisa ke kontes ZNA tapi yah.... gmana lagi.....bisa bos bilang berangkatnya minggu sih....


wah...eman e om....kacek titik iso ndelok lomba.....

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   iku om han yo ga pernah nongol2

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


nganggo koma rak troy?

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
>    dadi superman ngko
> 
> 
> lho. mana ada superman    
> ada e suparman


ndi super man e?

----------


## mrbunta

koma gak enak. enak e titik   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

nganggo koma.........

----------


## mrbunta

> nganggo koma.........


terus titik

----------


## h3ln1k

hayah ribut koma karo titik ae ketmau   ::   ::

----------


## troy

::

----------


## mrbunta

lho kok gak ada kata kata e.
di marah i om moderator lho

----------


## h3ln1k

he eh troy ki ojo mulai maneh  :P

----------


## mrbunta

> he eh troy ki ojo mulai maneh  :P


ilang lagi om troy.
kok sepi ya
pada ke tempat lomba semua ta?

----------


## h3ln1k

mbuh iki   ::   mangkat kapan jah?

----------


## mrbunta

> mbuh iki    mangkat kapan jah?


aku besok pagiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## h3ln1k

wuizz mantab jo lali ilengke panitiane live update from show yo   ::

----------


## troy

> he eh troy ki ojo mulai maneh  :P


ini khan area bebas.....

----------


## troy

> wuizz mantab jo lali ilengke panitiane live update from show yo


tenang ae...iku tugas e mamoot....

----------


## h3ln1k

sipp   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> wuizz mantab jo lali ilengke panitiane live update from show yo


ok ok ok
tak suruh pasang kamera buat live   ::   ::  
nanti camera tak bawa no.
tinggal cari internet

----------


## h3ln1k

sipp   ::

----------


## torajiro

::   ::   ::  kemana semua nih org2...?

----------


## doddy

> kemana semua nih org2...?


bo bo k om   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

om dod masih di jakarta?

----------


## troy

hadirrrrrrr..............

----------


## troy

akhirnya kita ketemu langsung sama om beryl dan om mario neh....

----------


## mrbunta

ketemu ama om rony, dodo   ::

----------


## mrbunta

ketemu om ajik juga

----------


## troy

> ketemu om ajik juga


aku koq gak ketemu om ajik ya...
eh kon digoleki om karom lho....ameh didadike moderator pisan....

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ketemu om ajik juga
> 
> 
> aku koq gak ketemu om ajik ya...
> eh kon digoleki om karom lho....ameh didadike moderator pisan....


lho waktu itu aku, om top, ambek sugeng lek gak salah.
koen ada kok rasa e

hahahaahhaha, om karom golek i aku. gak mungkinnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
wong bonex kok di dadino moderator. lak ajorrrrrr forum e   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


bejone gak ketemu timbange forum e malah ajor lho....

----------


## mrbunta

ketemu nang zna ta troy?

----------


## h3ln1k

gajah didadekno moderator dadi opo ngko forume   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> ketemu nang zna ta troy?


pada ketemu orang semarang gak om......rame lombanya????  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ketemu nang zna ta troy?
> 
> 
> pada ketemu orang semarang gak om......rame lombanya????


ketemu om mario. dan om beryl

----------


## troy

om wahyu koq gak budal om.....

----------


## h3ln1k

wuizz bonex dah balek   ::

----------


## troy

> wuizz bonex dah balek


yo absen rek.....

----------


## h3ln1k

sipp   ::

----------


## troy

hadirrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## tenonx

> hadirrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


melllllllllllluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  uuuuuu

----------


## troy

mene budal bareng nek ngono.....

----------


## h3ln1k

> mene budal bareng nek ngono.....


lungo nang ndi?

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> mene budal bareng nek ngono.....
> 
> 
> lungo nang ndi?


ameh nyortir O-Sanke.....dino iki beau koi juga ikutan....bonex e entuk anggota anyar maneh iki....  ::   ::  
semarang piye?ono anggota baru gak?

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


jane akeh mung do rak nongol nang regional   ::

----------


## troy

mari ngene sok juni bonex ameh budal semarang nggawa pleko lho....mau gek tas survey pleko ambek gajah......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

gowo 200 ekor pleko.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> gowo 200 ekor pleko.


gak sekalian 1000 ae...paling sak vat cukup....jd sewa kamar e gawe pleko per ekor cuman 1.000  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

jah...mengko nek pas show dek semarang mampir mangan piting dek daerah cedeke semarang....enak tur murah....

----------


## mrbunta

> jah...mengko nek pas show dek semarang mampir mangan piting dek daerah cedeke semarang....enak tur murah....


pasti. koe kan tur leader e   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> jah...mengko nek pas show dek semarang mampir mangan piting dek daerah cedeke semarang....enak tur murah....
> 
> 
> pasti. koe kan tur leader e


tapi gak ono seng sak piring lho....

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::  
seng penting 1 piring isi 2

----------


## doddy

> seng penting 1 piring isi 2


neng nggone pak sangklak tanjung mas enak lho.....

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
>    
> seng penting 1 piring isi 2
> 
> 
> neng nggone pak sangklak tanjung mas enak lho.....


lho juni nanti om dod bawa kepiting ya dari situ   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
>    
> seng penting 1 piring isi 2
> 
> 
> neng nggone pak sangklak tanjung mas enak lho.....


besok juni kita diantar ke sana aja om doddy.....

----------


## wahyu

> om wahyu koq gak budal om.....


ono kerjaan om.....  ::   ::   ::  
padahal aq meh nglamar kerjo neng sakai opo neng momotaro.....mumpung bos2e podo teko.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> om wahyu koq gak budal om.....
> 
> 
> ono kerjaan om.....    
> padahal aq meh nglamar kerjo neng sakai opo neng momotaro.....mumpung bos2e podo teko.....


eman e om...padahal kentaro dan daisuke hadir lho....

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...



makane om ak meh nglamar kerjo neng kono....  ::   ::   ::  
enak.....tiap hari renang bareng koi....koi jumbo..  ::   ::  
lelang ikannya gimana?

----------


## troy

nek kerjo ndek sakai resiko ne suatu saat iso dilelang pisan lho....tapi hobiis e wanita2 separo baya.....  ::   ::   ::  
denger2 auction nya dainichi via max dibatalkan...cuman kohaku sakai kalo gak salah laku 45,dan sanke sakai 40 jt didapet pak ricky....kalo yg momotaro range harga di kisaran 2.5-7.5

----------


## h3ln1k

nak kerjo nang sakai iso sakaw rak yo   ::

----------


## troy

> nak kerjo nang sakai iso sakaw rak yo


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> nak kerjo nang sakai iso sakaw rak yo


troy kowe ga duwe id ym?

----------


## troy

nduwe tapi gak pernah on line hel...enak ndek kene...nambah setoran terus....

----------


## h3ln1k

> nduwe tapi gak pernah on line hel...enak ndek kene...nambah setoran terus....


  ::   ::   iyo tapi ngko nak ngakak2 kebablasen diprotes wong   ::   idmu opo? om dod saiki yo keranjingan YM   ::

----------


## troy

ndek kene area bebas protes hel......

----------


## wahyu

> nek kerjo ndek sakai resiko ne suatu saat iso dilelang pisan lho....tapi hobiis e wanita2 separo baya.....    
> denger2 auction nya dainichi via max dibatalkan...cuman kohaku sakai kalo gak salah laku 45,dan sanke sakai 40 jt didapet pak ricky....kalo yg momotaro range harga di kisaran 2.5-7.5


wah regone ampun2....  ::   ::  ....momotarone apik2 ra.....kok harga terjangkau

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> nek kerjo ndek sakai resiko ne suatu saat iso dilelang pisan lho....tapi hobiis e wanita2 separo baya.....    
> denger2 auction nya dainichi via max dibatalkan...cuman kohaku sakai kalo gak salah laku 45,dan sanke sakai 40 jt didapet pak ricky....kalo yg momotaro range harga di kisaran 2.5-7.5
> 
> 
> wah regone ampun2....   ....momotarone apik2 ra.....kok harga terjangkau


aku males melok...soale kalo lihat dari fisik ikannya koq kemungkinan nya banyak jantannya....

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...



gak seneng ikan jantan ya.....

----------


## tenonx

emange ukuran piro.....
momotaro cilikan kan kabeh emang koyok jantan, rung iso di pasti ke.

ukuran 65 ae isih lonjong koyo lontong   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> emange ukuran piro.....
> momotaro cilikan kan kabeh emang koyok jantan, rung iso di pasti ke.
> 
> ukuran 65 ae isih lonjong koyo lontong


he eh nong momoku nang kolam yo dowu koyok lanangan pdahal wedok loh   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> emange ukuran piro.....
> momotaro cilikan kan kabeh emang koyok jantan, rung iso di pasti ke.
> 
> ukuran 65 ae isih lonjong koyo lontong


tergantung iwak e nonx....nek seng apik ya gak kayak lontong.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> emange ukuran piro.....
> momotaro cilikan kan kabeh emang koyok jantan, rung iso di pasti ke.
> 
> ukuran 65 ae isih lonjong koyo lontong      
> 
> 
> he eh nong momoku nang kolam yo dowu koyok lanangan pdahal wedok loh


wes yakin wdok ta hel...ojok2 mengko malih dadi lanang.....  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> ...


jarene bakule ngunu   ::   kesuwen dikarantina bakule dadi gering   ::   iki lagi recovery bodi mangane koyok wong rak tau mangan 1 bulan nggragas tenan   ::

----------


## troy

ya semoga ae wedok temenan nonx.....

----------


## boby_icon

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> nduwe tapi gak pernah on line hel...enak ndek kene...nambah setoran terus....
> 
> 
>     iyo tapi ngko nak ngakak2 kebablasen diprotes wong    idmu opo? om dod saiki yo keranjingan YM


ym e pak dody opo mas ?

----------


## h3ln1k

adoddyf bob

----------


## wahyu

kok sepi ya

----------


## troy

iya...beberapa hari ini agak sepi....abis si gajah lagi ke desa seh.....

----------


## wahyu

> iya...beberapa hari ini agak sepi....abis si gajah lagi ke desa seh.....


pulang kampung ya.....kasian sigajah.....mungkin dikota rumputnya udh habis...  ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> iya...beberapa hari ini agak sepi....abis si gajah lagi ke desa seh.....
> 
> 
> pulang kampung ya.....kasian sigajah.....mungkin dikota rumputnya udh habis...


gajah purba itu asli surabaya om...ke desa lagi menimbun rumput(duit)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

desanya mana om?  ::

----------


## troy

> desanya mana om?


pacitan.....

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> desanya mana om? 
> 
> 
> pacitan.....


o...

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ...


lain kali tak suruh e nyuket dek lasem ae.....

----------


## torajiro

jgn kuatir...d lasem byk suket e om...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> jgn kuatir...d lasem byk suket e om...


ntar kl suket e dibabat habis gak tau lho....

----------


## wahyu

disemarang aja juga masih banyak suket........  ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> jgn kuatir...d lasem byk suket e om...   
> 
> 
> ntar kl suket e dibabat habis gak tau lho....


gpp om,malah bersih ntar halaman rumah ku..  ::   ::   ::   btw,dah laper nih.aku mo keluar cari makan dulu ah.. CU..  ::

----------


## troy

gajah itu mbabat suket(duit) lho....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ...


wahh aq gak diajak.......tapi jangan makan suket lho om
aq senengnya seafood...ato sate ayam........  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

kalo gajah senengan e makan kepiting se gede ne sak piring.....  ::

----------


## tenonx

nek mangan duren entek sepiro yo gajah e   ::   ::   ::   ::  
saingan ambek koinia ra yo   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

mari ngene mbabat suket nang solo. ( minggu depan lek jadi )
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> mari ngene mbabat suket nang solo. ( minggu depan lek jadi )


sekalian visit pond ae...sopo eruh onok iwak seng iso di babat.....  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

enak babat gongso   ::

----------


## mrbunta

solo enak e ke siapa ya?
sapa tau di ajak makan piting   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> solo enak e ke siapa ya?
> sapa tau di ajak makan piting


ke solo nyari aja om ari,om eko atau ketua nya sekalian...om andy...ntar biasanya malam2 diajak ke wedangan jah....minum jahe coklat...slurp.....

----------


## wahyu

> solo enak e ke siapa ya?
> sapa tau di ajak makan piting




wah gajahe wes teko.....malah gowo oleh2 piting.......  ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> solo enak e ke siapa ya?
> sapa tau di ajak makan piting


ke solo nyari aja om ari,om eko atau ketua nya sekalian...om andy...ntar biasanya malam2 diajak ke wedangan jah....minum jahe coklat...slurp.....[/quote

mangan tengkleng solo ae......opo gudeg ceker.....opo sate kere.....ueenakkk tenan

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> solo enak e ke siapa ya?
> sapa tau di ajak makan piting    
> 
> 
> ke solo nyari aja om ari,om eko atau ketua nya sekalian...om andy...ntar biasanya malam2 diajak ke wedangan jah....minum jahe coklat...slurp.....


nyam nyam nyam enak e.
sekalian tak sambang rumah e om troy . sapa tau di traktir kepiting ambek papa dan mama e om troy   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


sate kere? wuik brutal oi.
gudeg gak yogya ta

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> solo enak e ke siapa ya?
> sapa tau di ajak makan piting


ke solo nyari aja om ari,om eko atau ketua nya sekalian...om andy...ntar biasanya malam2 diajak ke wedangan jah....minum jahe coklat...slurp.....[/quote

mangan tengkleng solo ae......opo gudeg ceker.....opo sate kere.....ueenakkk tenan[/quote]
sate kere? wuik brutal oi.
gudeg gak yogya ta[/quote]
....sate kere   ::  .....moh aku...barai KERE...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

::   ::   ::  ....wisata kuliner om disolo kemaren abis lomba didepan PGS persis ada makanan enak2nya solo.....jdi gak perlu repot2 nyari semua khas solo ada disitu.....  ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


sate kere? wuik brutal oi.
gudeg gak yogya ta[/quote]
....sate kere   ::  .....moh aku...barai KERE...  ::   ::   ::   :: [/quote]

lho coba dulu......baru beli....  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

om top wedi kere   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> om top wedi kere



 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

coba nek sate sugeh...masio gak enak iso podo pengen nyoba kabeh.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> coba nek sate sugeh...masio gak enak iso podo pengen nyoba kabeh.....



pokoknya juni para2 bonex and sekitarnya harus ikut lho.....yg banyak bawa ikannya....  ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> coba nek sate sugeh...masio gak enak iso podo pengen nyoba kabeh.....   
> 
> 
> 
> pokoknya juni para2 bonex and sekitarnya harus ikut lho.....yg banyak bawa ikannya....


ntar jangan lupa acara kuliner nya lho.....

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...



 ::   ::   ::   beres om.......

----------


## troy

buat gajah porsi double lho....

----------


## mrbunta

gak double yo. kurang   ::   ::   ::  
tiap 2 jam mesti di isi   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> gak double yo. kurang     
> tiap 2 jam mesti di isi


jd sehari 6 kali makan donk....kayak ikan ku aja.....  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

siap jah lha wong jan jane ki suk juni ki mung njamu gajah tok   ::

----------


## troy

> siap jah lha wong jan jane ki suk juni ki mung njamu gajah tok


aku ojo lali di jamu lho om hel.....

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> siap jah lha wong jan jane ki suk juni ki mung njamu gajah tok  
> 
> 
> aku ojo lali di jamu lho om hel.....


wah helmy seng dadi host e ya

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> siap jah lha wong jan jane ki suk juni ki mung njamu gajah tok  
> 
> 
> aku ojo lali di jamu lho om hel.....


siap bos   ::   pokoke ada jamuan khusus bonex   ::   ini ada foto F1 nya om doddy yang kemaren wes ketok kelek e  ki om top   ::

----------


## mario85

kpan meh podo tekane?acaranae tuh jadine tgl piro hel

----------


## h3ln1k

> kpan meh podo tekane?acaranae tuh jadine tgl piro hel


o iyo mar emailmu opo? tak send e   ::   kirim sms yo

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


iku di gede ke ndek mudpond ya...koq abange wes tebel...ketokan e apik hel masa depan e....

----------


## topkoifarm

kelek e ..elek .kurang serrrr...Hel....ambean gak imbang,,,,wes di cangap..ta.  ::  .....langit2 te opo ono ireng e..  ::  ...nek gak ono ireng e ..  ::   yo ...alamat..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

di cangap...diganjel kayu...nek gak ono irenge di tatoo dhisek...  ::

----------


## mrbunta

paling gampang di kirim ke surabaya. nanti kan ada item e   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> kelek e ..elek .kurang serrrr...Hel....ambean gak imbang,,,,wes di cangap..ta.  .....langit2 te opo ono ireng e..  ...nek gak ono ireng e ..   yo ...alamat..


he eh om kelek e rak imbang   ::   cangkem e dicangap? yo ngko tak jajal maneh om lha nak ngko aku di iduni piye jal om   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> kelek e ..elek .kurang serrrr...Hel....ambean gak imbang,,,,wes di cangap..ta.  .....langit2 te opo ono ireng e..  ...nek gak ono ireng e ..   yo ...alamat..   
> 
> 
> he eh om kelek e rak imbang    cangkem e dicangap? yo ngko tak jajal maneh om lha nak ngko aku di iduni piye jal om


ya di iduni balik hel...mosok kalah ambek iwak cilik....  ::

----------


## mrbunta

lho hadiah buat para bonex ya
kalau ke semarang. asikkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

lha idune iwak cilik amis nak iduku kan rasa vanila   ::

----------


## troy

> lho hadiah buat para bonex ya
> kalau ke semarang. asikkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


ide cemerlang....

----------


## troy

> lha idune iwak cilik amis nak iduku kan rasa vanila


wah...mengko nek gajahe durung adus di ababi ae...lgs dadi wangi....

----------


## mrbunta

wes di siapno akeh ta suvenir e   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::  piye jah gelem pow?   ::

----------


## mrbunta

gelem suvenir sanke ne

----------


## troy

sanke opo jah?

----------


## mrbunta

> sanke opo jah?


yg di foto iku. buat suvenir. ada akeh jare

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> sanke opo jah?
> 
> 
> yg di foto iku. buat suvenir. ada akeh jare


nang ndi? troy kae memperkenalkan diri sek   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


maksud e???

----------


## troy

aku ya gelem sanke e jah....

----------


## h3ln1k

iki loh kan ono fotomu   ::  http://www.koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f...1381&start=450

----------


## mrbunta

om helmi
jangan lupa di siapkan suvenir e buat juni ya
para bonex wes budal kabeh kie

----------


## troy

foto ku,gajah ambek om top wes mlebu dek ZNA....

----------


## h3ln1k

> om helmi
> jangan lupa di siapkan suvenir e buat juni ya
> para bonex wes budal kabeh kie


nak suvenir e sanke ngomong karo seng nduwe ae   ::   pokok e beres suk juni piye meh hotel ngarepan tempat show opo hotel seng remeng2   ::

----------


## mrbunta

tapi gorong di posting troy. jadi aman sentausa   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> om helmi
> jangan lupa di siapkan suvenir e buat juni ya
> para bonex wes budal kabeh kie
> 
> 
> nak suvenir e sanke ngomong karo seng nduwe ae    pokok e beres suk juni piye meh hotel ngarepan tempat show opo hotel seng remeng2


wadoh. lek hotel yg apik rek
wisata kuliner jok lali juga   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

loh hotel e seng remeng2 apik jah akeh bancine   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> loh hotel e seng remeng2 apik jah akeh bancine


  ::   ::   ::  
gak doyan banci
doyan maha... i   ::   ::   ::  
wes di sediakan kan
wisata malam dan kuliner e   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

loh piye to seng bener pesenane seng ndi? jare pengen petualangan seng aneh2   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> loh piye to seng bener pesenane seng ndi? jare pengen petualangan seng aneh2


wisata malem yg normal ae
 ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> loh piye to seng bener pesenane seng ndi? jare pengen petualangan seng aneh2   
> 
> 
> wisata malem yg normal ae


oo ngunu   ::

----------


## troy

wisata kuliner ambek ma...wi ae............

----------


## mrbunta

> wisata kuliner ambek ma...wi ae............


iyo
pura pura gak ngerti de e   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> wisata kuliner ambek ma...wi ae............


huss huss ojo gawe isu   ::

----------


## mrbunta

duduk isu
iki kenyataan 
stock e jok di bagi bagi ambek kota laen yo
khusu bonex

----------


## h3ln1k

> duduk isu
> iki kenyataan 
> stock e jok di bagi bagi ambek kota laen yo
> khusu bonex


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

iyo...mosok m.......i  di embat dewe terus....

----------


## h3ln1k

> iyo...mosok m.......i  di embat dewe terus....


lha piye troy meh kenalan pow   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> iyo...mosok m.......i  di embat dewe terus....
> 
> 
> lha piye troy meh kenalan pow


ya gelem hel....

----------


## h3ln1k

nak cah teknik ki ngerti dewe lah model e piye troy   ::

----------


## mrbunta

stok e teknik tok ya
 ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> nak cah teknik ki ngerti dewe lah model e piye troy


walah dosen e kok malah ngene yo   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> stok e teknik tok ya


he eh jah lha jane ono stok seng aneh2 kowe ga gelem mau   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> nak cah teknik ki ngerti dewe lah model e piye troy  
> 
> 
> walah dosen e kok malah ngene yo


loh aku kan bantu troy sopo ngerti jodo   ::   cuman kan aku nang teknik yo ngerti dewe lah cah teknik piye   ::

----------


## mrbunta

stock e waktu juni yg fresh ya   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


oo yo cmn nggon teknik ok yo...wah rak iso diharapke e madesu nek nang teknik

----------


## h3ln1k

> stock e waktu juni yg fresh ya


hayah  :P  piye ki pesenanku kapan digolekke   ::   ::

----------


## troy

aku wegah mbek cah teknik...medeni...njeruntal2.....

----------


## mrbunta

tergantung juni di sediakan yg fresh ato yg banci   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> aku wegah mbek cah teknik...medeni...njeruntal2.....


  ::   ::   nak kowe tak goleke seng genah nak gajah bedo troy senengane seng aneh2 lha kuwi senengane ae rahasia2 nan terus   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> aku wegah mbek cah teknik...medeni...njeruntal2.....
> 
> 
>     nak kowe tak goleke seng genah nak gajah bedo troy senengane seng aneh2 lha kuwi senengane ae rahasia2 nan terus


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> aku wegah mbek cah teknik...medeni...njeruntal2.....


kowe umurmu piro tah troy ngko mek aku ae seng cah enom...akeh konco tapi nek smg seng ayu2 wes minggat..seng tuwo2 ra entuk melu2

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> aku wegah mbek cah teknik...medeni...njeruntal2.....
> 
> 
> kowe umurmu piro tah troy ngko mek aku ae seng cah enom...akeh konco tapi nek smg seng ayu2 wes minggat..seng tuwo2 ra entuk melu2


aku mijik 29,koe piro mar?

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> aku wegah mbek cah teknik...medeni...njeruntal2.....
> 
> 
> kowe umurmu piro tah troy ngko mek aku ae seng cah enom...akeh konco tapi nek smg seng ayu2 wes minggat..seng tuwo2 ra entuk melu2


kuwi mar kenalke karo troy   ::   ojo mbok kenalke koncomu kuliah kan cah mesin kabeh to   ::

----------


## mrbunta

iyo engko troy jadi bujang lapuk
ayo di kenal ke yg ayu ayu
pasti terawat   ::

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


gek 20 e yo rak cah teknik lah cah smg an ae seng jek podo kul thn2 trakhir kui...kan plg 23-24an...tepi nek seng ayu tenan jarang neng smg wes podo minggat kabeh kakehan malah wes dicup wes dikontrak tunangan  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

weleh. sampe troy patah hati

----------


## troy

wah...semarang koq sepo nemen....

----------


## mario85

> weleh. sampe troy patah hati


kakehan mank ngono e pokoe nek seng plg ayu2 kakehan mesti wes nduwe bojo malahan akeh seng wes tunangan...entuk karo wong sugeh2 kui..mlaah ono koncoku gek meh lulus smp wes tunangan karo cah kuliahan..mboh saiki kabare pie kui

----------


## mrbunta

wadoh wadoh. jadi gak oleh pandangan lak nang semarang lek juni  ::

----------


## troy

> wadoh wadoh. jadi gak oleh pandangan lak nang semarang lek juni


mending gawa eka sby ae....  ::

----------


## mrbunta

koe gowo teko sby ta troy?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> koe gowo teko sby ta troy?


pengen e ngono....

----------


## troy

iki wong e podo ilang neng ndi kabeh ta.....

----------


## mrbunta

yo wes
tak golek no ya

----------


## h3ln1k

> yo wes
> tak golek no ya


golek ke opo jah? iki tenanan rak? biasane ngaco kowe jah   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> yo wes
> tak golek no ya
> 
> 
> golek ke opo jah? iki tenanan rak? biasane ngaco kowe jah


wah...gajahe ojo ditantang lho...mengko malah ngamuk....

----------


## h3ln1k

mumpung gajahe dino iki lagi offline terus  :P  :P

----------


## troy

> mumpung gajahe dino iki lagi offline terus  :P  :P


aku mau awan bar ketemu gajah....abis ngangkati anakan e marlena...wes gede2....size sekitar 32-38 seng jumbo.....

----------


## mrbunta

wadoh aku gak ono dilut wes di rasani wong sak semarang   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> wadoh aku gak ono dilut wes di rasani wong sak semarang


biasa...kota kecil banyak rasan2an   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> 


husss mingkem  :P

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

iki semarang koq sepi men ta......

----------


## h3ln1k

> iki semarang koq sepi men ta......


hadirrr   ::

----------


## mrbunta

hadirrrrrrrrrr

----------


## h3ln1k

> iki semarang koq sepi men ta......


troy malah ga ono ki  :P

----------


## mrbunta

weleh weleh

----------


## wahyu

> weleh weleh



kok sepi yo................

----------


## troy

abis belanja makanan ikan dan bubuk rahasia......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

sekarang hilang semua   ::

----------


## troy

> sekarang hilang semua


oi...saya hadirrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## mrbunta

ane masih hadir juga.
yg laen mana ya?

----------


## troy

wong semarang wes podo turu jah....

----------


## mrbunta

> wong semarang wes podo turu jah....


iyo. pindah ke surabaya aja ahhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## troy

iyo...ben gak kakean tab

----------


## h3ln1k

nak jam sakmene mesti ga ono seng online   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> nak jam sakmene mesti ga ono seng online


hadirrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## wahyu

hadirrrrrrrrrrrrr juga

----------


## h3ln1k

hehe tumben wes tangi dan  :P

----------


## wahyu

> hehe tumben wes tangi dan  :P



wahh ak esuk terus nganter sekolah anak2.....  ::   ::

----------


## troy

> nak jam sakmene mesti ga ono seng online


seng mu tangi gak kurang esuk ta hel....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> nak jam sakmene mesti ga ono seng online  
> 
> 
> seng mu tangi gak kurang esuk ta hel....


lha tangine jam sakmono piye jal   ::   kancane ceting biasane om bony   ::

----------


## wahyu

kok sepi meneh...............

----------


## mrbunta

hadirrrrrrrrrr

----------


## troy

saiki gak iso kompak kayak mbiyen....gantian mlebu ne....

----------


## mrbunta

> saiki gak iso kompak kayak mbiyen....gantian mlebu ne....


  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> saiki gak iso kompak kayak mbiyen....gantian mlebu ne....


lah iki maneh gajahe mung nyengir tok  :P

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


wani ne nyengir ndek kene hel....

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::   ::  
lek di threat laen langsung di gempur aku

----------


## troy

> lek di threat laen langsung di gempur aku


wilayah bebas bersuara ya.....

----------


## mrbunta

tapi om helmi ilang sekarang

----------


## troy

iyo...wong semarang nek on line jam 4 isuk jah....

----------


## mrbunta

> iyo...wong semarang nek on line jam 4 isuk jah....


iyo
aku online jam 4 isuk
langsung di panggil panggil

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> iyo...wong semarang nek on line jam 4 isuk jah....
> 
> 
> iyo
> aku online jam 4 isuk
> langsung di panggil panggil


wah...podo nyeleneh e....ono opo jam 4 isuk.....ojok2 koe kencan ambek helmi ya....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::  
wong jam 4 isuk ape nang jkt kapan hari iku lho

----------


## troy

oalah...cek sempat e on line....eh leken mu wes kon jupuk ta....mengko selak manak lho....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> oalah...cek sempat e on line....eh leken mu wes kon jupuk ta....mengko selak manak lho....


tadi wes tak jupuk   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> oalah...cek sempat e on line....eh leken mu wes kon jupuk ta....mengko selak manak lho....    
> 
> 
> tadi wes tak jupuk



opone seng manak om.....  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

gak manak blasssssssssssssss

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


leken e gajah.............

----------


## mrbunta

gak mudeng leken om wahyu   ::

----------


## troy

> gak mudeng leken om wahyu


iyo...aku lali.....leken itu sepeda motor om.....

----------


## troy

mar...iwak mu onok seng arep lho.....

----------


## h3ln1k

> mar...iwak mu onok seng arep lho.....


seng arep opo?   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> mar...iwak mu onok seng arep lho.....
> 
> 
> seng arep opo?


gajah arep ambek iwake mario....

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> gak mudeng leken om wahyu  
> 
> 
> iyo...aku lali.....leken itu sepeda motor om.....


ooooo leken kuwi sepeda motor ya.....om bunta..om troy.....

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


yoi.......

----------


## troy

om wahyu sido ke sby gak?

----------


## tenonx

aku mung gek iso nang thread suroboyo.... rung iso mangkat2 mrono   ::   ::   ::  

kok gak ono komentar nang thread sby yo   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


iwak e mario seng ndi? ngko tak omong mario tak kon ngedol nganggo yen ae   ::

----------


## mario85

iwak ku seng ndi to aku malah ra reti yo ra popo nek meh mbo ambil ambilen aku nyantai kok :P  :P  :P

----------


## wahyu

> om wahyu sido ke sby gak?


blm tau nih om....kalo aq ama mario minta tolong gimana????

----------


## troy

> iwak ku seng ndi to aku malah ra reti yo ra popo nek meh mbo ambil ambilen aku nyantai kok :P  :P  :P


jah...wes onok acc jupuk iwak jah....

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> iwak ku seng ndi to aku malah ra reti yo ra popo nek meh mbo ambil ambilen aku nyantai kok :P  :P  :P
> 
> 
> jah...wes onok acc jupuk iwak jah....


tapi kurs e ringgit  :P

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> iwak ku seng ndi to aku malah ra reti yo ra popo nek meh mbo ambil ambilen aku nyantai kok :P  :P  :P
> 
> 
> jah...wes onok acc jupuk iwak jah....


asikkkkkkkkkkk tak jupuk e

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> om wahyu sido ke sby gak?
> 
> 
> blm tau nih om....kalo aq ama mario minta tolong gimana????


di enterno om troy 
tapi syarat e mesti nang suroboyo   ::

----------


## troy

koq diputusi dewe....sak jane seng arep ngeterke ya gajah koq....cuman nodong nama dulu....

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...



hahaha sekalian visit pond.......

----------


## troy

visit pond udh pasti lah...........

----------


## mrbunta

> koq diputusi dewe....sak jane seng arep ngeterke ya gajah koq....cuman nodong nama dulu....


  ::   ::   ::   ::  
lek gak ngono lak om troy gak turun tangan

----------


## mrbunta

> hahaha sekalian visit pond.......


kapan?

----------


## troy

ayo ndang teko kene...gajah meh ngentertainment tiap malam koq....aku bagian seng siang ae...visit pond ndek kolam e bonex2.....

----------


## mrbunta

> ayo ndang teko kene...gajah meh ngentertainment tiap malam koq....aku bagian seng siang ae...visit pond ndek kolam e bonex2.....


tak adakan tour nanti   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ayo ndang teko kene...gajah meh ngentertainment tiap malam koq....aku bagian seng siang ae...visit pond ndek kolam e bonex2.....
> 
> 
> tak adakan tour nanti


biaya per kepalanya berapa jah?

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
mengko ta omongke superkoi......trus mario piye kuwi????

----------


## wahyu

iki wonge regional semarang podo neng endhinya.....padahal member semarang akeh
untung ono bonex......iso rame....diadake pertemuan rutin wae piye????  ::

----------


## tenonx

pertemuan antar kota????   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

semarang kudu di galak e per koi an e....nek bonex underground sering kumpul2.....kadang nek lagi kumat gendenge iso ben dino kumpul2.......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

hello org semarang...  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> hello org semarang...


halo jugak   ::   nak semarang biasane seng kerep kumpul2 highland member : aku, om dod, om bony, beryl soale omahe cedak kabeh

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> hello org semarang... 
> 
> 
> halo jugak    nak semarang biasane seng kerep kumpul2 highland member : aku, om dod, om bony, beryl soale omahe cedak kabeh


wadoh ono highlander kie   ::

----------


## wahyu

> semarang kudu di galak e per koi an e....nek bonex underground sering kumpul2.....kadang nek lagi kumat gendenge iso ben dino kumpul2.......



nek semarang underground....kumpule neng E-Plaza....dugem.....  ::   ::  
helmi kerep mesti...........  ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> hello org semarang... 
> 
> 
> halo jugak    nak semarang biasane seng kerep kumpul2 highland member : aku, om dod, om bony, beryl soale omahe cedak kabeh



he eh ......aq ra tau dikabari.....  ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> semarang kudu di galak e per koi an e....nek bonex underground sering kumpul2.....kadang nek lagi kumat gendenge iso ben dino kumpul2.......   
> 
> 
> 
> nek semarang underground....kumpule neng E-Plaza....dugem.....   
> helmi kerep mesti...........



plus ngombene banyu gendeng....sing ngancani gendeng2 rambut dowo  ::   ::   ::   ::  
heheheh ijik stres iki........

----------


## INdragonZ

ckckckck.... parah.... ojok2 ngange pil gendeng pisan...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> ckckckck.... parah.... ojok2 ngange pil gendeng pisan...


pil gendenge wes dilarang......saiki gantine banyu gendeng seng aman....  ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

wogh, nek ngumbe ne akeh2 yo bahaya pisan pak.... tapi nek sitik2 aq yo gelem...  :P  :P  :P

----------


## troy

wah...saiki wong semarang wes mulai ketularan gendenge wong suroboyo ya....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

troy ki malah absen e nang semarang trus... gak pernah mlebu suroboyo   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

engko sui2 koi ne melu gendeng pisan kie.... pakane dikum banyu chivas mbe' marteel sik, baru dicemplungke nang kolam...

----------


## wahyu

> wogh, nek ngumbe ne akeh2 yo bahaya pisan pak.... tapi nek sitik2 aq yo gelem...  :P  :P  :P



wah nek sitik2 mengko ra dadi gendeng......setengah gendeng....  ::   ::   ::  ...ora enak....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

wkwkwkwk... (ngakak)   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> wah...saiki wong semarang wes mulai ketularan gendenge wong suroboyo ya....


mumpung isih gendeng ki om.........dadi ketularan gendeng sisan...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

wah iki judule gendeng ketemu gendeng.....  ::   ::

----------


## troy

iki dino iki wes suwe gak kumpul rame2....malah dadi gendeng kabeh iso2....

----------


## wahyu

> iki dino iki wes suwe gak kumpul rame2....malah dadi gendeng kabeh iso2....


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

doh... gawat...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

regional iki. amannnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## INdragonZ

::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

delok en ta.
aman terus di terus terus ke

----------


## INdragonZ

ampun om....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

^ lho, kok malah podo ae....

----------


## mrbunta

> ^ lho, kok malah podo ae....


melok melok
pengen juga icon tok  ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

om Bunta balik donggggg.....
om, kok jauh mainnya sampai semarang.

----------


## mrbunta

> om Bunta balik donggggg.....
> om, kok jauh mainnya sampai semarang.


wes balik
iki ape turu

----------


## topkoifarm

*HHHHHAAAAAADDDDDDDIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR  RRRRRRRR*

----------


## INdragonZ

lho? kok wiz ape turu to om.... sik jam piro kie?

----------


## mrbunta

> lho? kok wiz ape turu to om.... sik jam piro kie?


sesok tugas isukkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## INdragonZ

> *HHHHHAAAAAADDDDDDDIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR  RRRRRRRR*


wogh... kok jerit2 teruz to om...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

salam kenal gae seng gowo pitu kolor....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> *HHHHHAAAAAADDDDDDDIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR  RRRRRRRR*
> 
> 
> wogh... kok jerit2 teruz to om...


  ::   ::   ::   ::  ....ben gajah e tangi,,,,,sodok gupek....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

> Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
> lho? kok wiz ape turu to om.... sik jam piro kie?
> 
> 
> sesok tugas isukkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


bablas ke sampe isuk ae om.... g usah turu...

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
> lho? kok wiz ape turu to om.... sik jam piro kie?
> 
> 
> sesok tugas isukkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


tugas om isukkk2......sesuk kan dino sebtu

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
> ...


sabtu terakhirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
> ...


sisan dugem ae rame2 ...sekali2.......balek isuk2

----------


## mrbunta

> sisan dugem ae rame2 ...sekali2.......balek isuk2


mbok bareng i ta om   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

nek dugem sebtu bengi om... 
biasane om mbunta nek sebtu malem gedeg2 nde KW....

----------


## troy

wes...gak usah kerjo ae....timbange iwak mu ilang lho....

----------


## mrbunta

> nek dugem sebtu bengi om... 
> biasane om mbunta nek sebtu malem gedeg2 nde KW....


mbok konco i ta sesok.
sekalian para bonex tak jak kabeh   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

sesok tugas isukkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk[/quote]

tugas om isukkk2......sesuk kan dino sebtu[/quote]
sabtu terakhirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr[/quote]

tugas opo kuwi om........  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> wes...gak usah kerjo ae....timbange iwak mu ilang lho....


wes turuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
sesok lek sempat tak foto no iwak ku nidan kuhaku

----------


## mrbunta

> sesok tugas isukkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


tugas om isukkk2......sesuk kan dino sebtu[/quote]
sabtu terakhirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr[/quote]

tugas opo kuwi om........  ::   ::   ::   ::   :: [/quote]
rahasia   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

> Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
> nek dugem sebtu bengi om... 
> biasane om mbunta nek sebtu malem gedeg2 nde KW....
> 
> 
> mbok konco i ta sesok.
> sekalian para bonex tak jak kabeh


ojok om... aku kan anak baik2... engko nek melu2, isa dadi gendeng pisan....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Reg Semarang dadi Regs Suroboyo yah?
Kok pindah kabeh.............

----------


## troy

turuuuuuuu...turuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
> ...


baik lek waktu ngeseng   ::

----------


## wahyu

> wes...gak usah kerjo ae....timbange iwak mu ilang lho....


ilange pindah neng semarang yo.....jikuke sing apik2 ya troy......

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> wes...gak usah kerjo ae....timbange iwak mu ilang lho....
> 
> 
> ilange pindah neng semarang yo.....jikuke sing apik2 ya troy......


sesuk iwak e di rampok rame2 wae...durung bayar,,,dadi iso diserobot....

----------


## INdragonZ

cepetan, mumpung wong e sesuk enek tugaz....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> cepetan, mumpung wong e sesuk enek tugaz....


kon gak melok nyerobot pisan ta.....

----------


## INdragonZ

sakjane seh...  ::   ::   ::  
 tapi kolam ku enek nde jember ...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> sakjane seh...    
>  tapi kolam ku enek nde jember ...


mari nyerobot lgs balik jember.....

----------


## INdragonZ

::   ::   ::  

eh, torajiro endi? kok g pernah keto'an

----------


## troy

hoam....turu sek.....

----------


## topkoifarm

closing down disek yo....delok sulap....gae senjata mene ...gae nyirep arek2.....

----------


## troy

> closing down disek yo....delok sulap....gae senjata mene ...gae nyirep arek2.....


ben sesuk auction e iso rame om....

----------


## INdragonZ

delok sulap opo to om?

----------


## topkoifarm

> delok sulap opo to om?


RCTI

----------


## INdragonZ

oalah, ... eroh wiz... 
paling o om top ndelok sing wedhok yo?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> oalah, ... eroh wiz... 
> paling o om top ndelok sing wedhok yo?


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
> oalah, ... eroh wiz... 
> paling o om top ndelok sing wedhok yo?


  ::   ::   :: ....tangi...tangi.....wes isuk....

----------


## h3ln1k

aku nak esuk mesti tangi dan   ::

----------


## mrbunta

wes tangi aku

----------


## wahyu

hehehehhe.......ngabsen iwak masing2 siapa tau malam2 diserok orang.....  ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> hehehehhe.......ngabsen iwak masing2 siapa tau malam2 diserok orang.....


Hadir........

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> hehehehhe.......ngabsen iwak masing2 siapa tau malam2 diserok orang.....  
> 
> 
> Hadir........



wah kok cuman 1 orang yg laen pada kmana ya....salam kenal om7colour

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> ...


aku yo hadirrr

----------


## h3ln1k

aku hadirr jugak   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

HADIR...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

wadoh udah absen semua nih.......pak gurunya kok blm dateng ya.....  ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> wadoh udah absen semua nih.......pak gurunya kok blm dateng ya.....


 lha kuwi malah teko paling awan gurune   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

sepi sepi   ::

----------


## troy

Hadirrrrrrrrrrrrrr...................

----------


## superkoi

hadir juga........hehehe.....

----------


## mrbunta

hadirrrrrrrrr   ::

----------


## mario85

walah2 isine kok podo absen kabeh rak ono seng ngomong2 ngko disemport nggo hydrant lho :P  :P  :P

----------


## mrbunta

> walah2 isine kok podo absen kabeh rak ono seng ngomong2 ngko disemport nggo hydrant lho :P  :P  :P


  ::   ::   ::  
teko endih ae mar?
lek malam mingguan di sana ngapain?

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> walah2 isine kok podo absen kabeh rak ono seng ngomong2 ngko disemport nggo hydrant lho :P  :P  :P
> 
> 
>     
> teko endih ae mar?
> lek malam mingguan di sana ngapain?


biasane sih dolan2 ngafe nonton po dugem la q pas sepi rak ono seng ngejaki lungo paling lungo mangan tok mau...gek entes mulai skul soale dadi jek rodo sepi wes bosen q aku nang kene padahal gek 3 mlm...

----------


## superkoi

om gajah, kemaren aku ke surabaya lho..... mampir ke om top yang lagi culling anakan koi...

----------


## mrbunta

> om gajah, kemaren aku ke surabaya lho..... mampir ke om top yang lagi culling anakan koi...


wes tau  :P 
tapi gak ngomong ngomong. lak iso nang tunjungan   ::   ::   ::

----------


## superkoi

tunjungan ada juga tho om?

----------


## mrbunta

> tunjungan ada juga tho om?


mantafffffffffffffffff.

----------


## superkoi

wadoh kemaren nginep di daerah tunjungan jg padahal...  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> wadoh kemaren nginep di daerah tunjungan jg padahal...


  ::   ::  
kapan ke surabaya?
kalau bawa showa buat titip ( tapi gak balik ) aku ajak tourrr.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by superkoi
> 
> tunjungan ada juga tho om?
> 
> 
> mantafffffffffffffffff.


ada apa ne maksude har

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by superkoi
> 
> ...


wadoh ada yg pura pura nih.   ::  
lek nang suroboyo tak jak nang embong malang sek ae.
sekalian nagih ( lek blom )

----------


## superkoi

> lek nang suroboyo tak jak nang embong malang sek ae.
> sekalian nagih ( lek blom )


ikut..........  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

opo to tenan rak mudeng aku cah baik2 omahan ngene ra reti lah

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> lek nang suroboyo tak jak nang embong malang sek ae.
> sekalian nagih ( lek blom )
> 
> 
> ikut..........


  ::   ::   ::   ::  
iku mario pura pura om. padahal yg nunjuk i mario   ::   ::   ::

----------


## superkoi

wis...wis.....wis......anak muda jaman sekarang seperti itu....yang tua ga bloh kalah ya om...hehehe  ::

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by superkoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


hahaha wes ah rak melu2 yo ngesuk2 gampang wes ra ono lbr neh e plg sbentar2...ngko neng sby waktune entek wong plg lbr e sbulan tok e...

----------


## mrbunta

> hahaha wes ah rak melu2 yo ngesuk2 gampang wes ra ono lbr neh e plg sbentar2...ngko neng sby waktune entek wong plg lbr e sbulan tok e...


sebulan di surabaya kan enak to mar.
iso keliling.
pie city tour ta
schedule
pagi visit pond
siang wisata kuliner
visit pond lagi
sore kum kum ( ben seger )
malem wisata kuliner
dilanjut dengan wisata malam   ::

----------


## superkoi

yang malem kok kayak di batam aja.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> yang malem kok kayak di batam aja.....


Om Bunta makin lengkap 'kamus malamnya' ya   ::

----------


## superkoi

> Originally Posted by superkoi
> 
> yang malem kok kayak di batam aja.....   
> 
> 
> Om Bunta makin lengkap 'kamus malamnya' ya


hehehehe

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by superkoi
> 
> ...


jadi om?
city tour nya  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> 
> hahaha wes ah rak melu2 yo ngesuk2 gampang wes ra ono lbr neh e plg sbentar2...ngko neng sby waktune entek wong plg lbr e sbulan tok e...
> 
> 
> sebulan di surabaya kan enak to mar.
> iso keliling.
> pie city tour ta
> ...


iki iklan e sip tenan....mosok seng boco podo orak kepengen.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

> sebulan di surabaya kan enak to mar.
> iso keliling.
> pie city tour ta
> schedule
> pagi visit pond
> siang wisata kuliner
> visit pond lagi
> sore kum kum ( ben seger )
> malem wisata kuliner
> *dilanjut dengan wisata malam*


saya suka yang bagian terakhirnya....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> sebulan di surabaya kan enak to mar.
> iso keliling.
> pie city tour ta
> schedule
> pagi visit pond
> siang wisata kuliner
> visit pond lagi
> ...


hahahah sama......ikut2 bagian akhirnya  ::   ::  seneng seng gendeng2.....kaya di alexis

----------


## wahyu

wahhh sepi sekali......

----------


## troy

hadirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## tenonx

ikuuuuttttttttttttttttttttttt

----------


## troy

> ikuuuuttttttttttttttttttttttt


ikut apa nonx....ikutan wisata malam ta.....

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> ikuuuuttttttttttttttttttttttt
> 
> 
> ikut apa nonx....ikutan wisata malam ta.....


dugem.....dugem.....mumpung lagi gendeng......

----------


## wahyu

surabaya yg asik dimana?.........wisata malam??

----------


## mrbunta

> surabaya yg asik dimana?.........wisata malam??


begitu dateng langsung di jemput city tour.
daftar?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> surabaya yg asik dimana?.........wisata malam??
> 
> 
> begitu dateng langsung di jemput city tour.
> daftar?



wah menggiurkan.......  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

bagaimana? daftar?
ada booking fee nya.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> bagaimana? daftar?
> ada booking fee nya.


hahahaha.....booking fee ikan aja gimana???

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> bagaimana? daftar?
> ada booking fee nya.   
> 
> 
> hahahaha.....booking fee ikan aja gimana???


boleh
tapi harus di posting dulu ikan nya   ::

----------


## superkoi

mau dong ikut wisata malamnya....

----------


## h3ln1k

enakan wisata kuliner   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> mau dong ikut wisata malamnya....


ayo ayo ayo
sapa mau booking. jgn lupa booking fee nya di posting dulu   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> enakan wisata kuliner


boleh boleh.
nanti kalau yg gak mau wisata malam bisa di hotel saja. 
siap booking fee nya di posting   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

> enakan wisata kuliner


nek nde' sby, sing terkenal wisata kuliner malem om... ada nasi cumi, ada rawon setan, ada sego sambel, ada ... akeh poko'e...   ::  

sing plus2 yo akeh pisan...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

booking fee nya koq gak di posting2 ya....

----------


## wahyu

ini om ikannya......

----------


## INdragonZ

lho? kok malah domas....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> lho? kok malah domas....


lho itu batman......  ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

ikan kesukaannya om mbunta tuh...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> ikan kesukaannya om mbunta tuh...


  ::   ::   ::   ::  ,,,,,memang

----------


## wahyu

kalo ini ada yg mau gak ya???

----------


## INdragonZ

wew... kalau yang itu, ane maw om...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

apa yg ini om gajah.........

----------


## wahyu

> wew... kalau yang itu, ane maw om...


PM aja.....  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> enakan wisata kuliner  
> 
> 
> nek nde' sby, sing terkenal wisata kuliner malem om... ada nasi cumi, ada rawon setan, ada sego sambel, ada ... akeh poko'e...   
> 
> sing plus2 yo akeh pisan...


nak rawon setan ngko seng dodol kuntilanak   ::

----------


## ari-radja

> Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


Sing dodol rawon setan wewe gombel om. Hiiiiiiiiii  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

Sing dodol rawon setan wewe gombel om. Hiiiiiiiiii  ::   ::   :: [/quote]

om ari katanya mau kesemarang bareng ama pak Samidi......kpn om?????

----------


## troy

ketokan e om bunta gelem domas e....tapi saiki wong e lagi lungo mboh neng ngendi

----------


## troy

ketokan e om bunta gelem domas e....tapi saiki wong e lagi lungo mboh neng ngendi

----------


## troy

ketokan e om bunta gelem domas e....tapi saiki wong e lagi lungo mboh neng ngendi

----------


## wahyu

> ketokan e om bunta gelem domas e....tapi saiki wong e lagi lungo mboh neng ngendi


kok sampai 3x tho om......lungo neng endhi golek iwak mesti.......  ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

pst 3x berarti berita penting iki... isu & gosipnya sih pergi ke singapore bareng wong sing kolor e pitu kui...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> pst 3x berarti berita penting iki... isu & gosipnya sih pergi ke singapore bareng wong sing kolor e pitu kui...



 ::   ::   ::   ::   wah ada apa ni gerangan........

----------


## INdragonZ

keto'e studi banding nde' singapura farm...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> keto'e studi banding nde' singapura farm...


enggak studi malam ya......  ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

wkwkwk...   ::   ::   ::  

lak iku mesti... jeneng e ae om mbunta...

----------


## troy

rasa e ya study malam sama yg punya kolor pitu....ngono gak ngajak2.....aku ya gelem melok.....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::   ::  
domas gelem tapi size 100cm. lek yg no 2 boleh size sembarang, yg no 3 juga sembarang.
gelem melok ta troy tak tunggu wes.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> rasa e ya study malam sama yg punya kolor pitu....ngono gak ngajak2.....aku ya gelem melok.....



Om Troy, `Koi` disini bening-bening loh.
Om Bunta sampai mborong banyak banget, katanya buat oleh2   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> rasa e ya study malam sama yg punya kolor pitu....ngono gak ngajak2.....aku ya gelem melok.....    
> 
> 
> 
> Om Troy, `Koi` disini bening-bening loh.
> Om Bunta sampai mborong banyak banget, katanya buat oleh2


wah koi opo iki   ::   fotone dunk   ::

----------


## mrbunta

domasw. gelem ta?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> domasw. gelem ta?



 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

gelem ta? kok nguyu tok

----------


## troy

aku titip seng bening2 yo....

----------


## h3ln1k

> aku titip seng bening2 yo....


kok rung patang ewu yo postingane   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> aku titip seng bening2 yo....
> 
> 
> kok rung patang ewu yo postingane


ayo ndang gelis ben bunta entuk musuh.....

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


bar dadi GC males posting ki   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

> aku titip seng bening2 yo....


aku pisan om... nek isa sing rambute dhowo...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

> kok rung patang ewu yo postingane


opo meneh aQ, sewu ae gak nutuk...

----------


## wahyu

> gelem ta? kok nguyu tok



 ::   ::   aq duwe akeh sebulan yg lalu ikanku bertelur....banyak domas'e.... :P 
kohaku wae aq gelem........

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> gelem ta? kok nguyu tok
> 
> 
> 
>    aq duwe akeh sebulan yg lalu ikanku bertelur....banyak domas'e.... :P 
> kohaku wae aq gelem........


domas e di apake om?

----------


## mrbunta

gae peyek ae.   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> gae peyek ae.


kejam...."layakkah?"  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> gae peyek ae.     
> 
> 
> kejam...."layakkah?"


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

ketoke ki gajah e online trus...... tp onok gawean malah ditinggal2   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

gajahe lali nek kenek koi.....

----------


## tenonx

kenek koi................... kuchibeni kali   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   jah gajaahh

----------


## mrbunta

> jah gajaahh


ya ommmmmmmmmmmmmm
besok tak carikan sensor mu

----------


## h3ln1k

tengkyu jah   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> tengkyu jah


seng penting komisi e  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> tengkyu jah  
> 
> 
> seng penting komisi e


beress nak proyek e wes dadi jah   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::   ::  
kok nunggu jadi. lek gak jadi pie

----------


## h3ln1k

ga sido  :P  takok no sek ae ono opo orak regane piro jah ojo langsung mbok tuku   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> ga sido  :P  takok no sek ae ono opo orak regane piro jah ojo langsung mbok tuku


wadoh adoh tempat e. hp mu piro? tak sms engko

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ga sido  :P  takok no sek ae ono opo orak regane piro jah ojo langsung mbok tuku  
> 
> 
> wadoh adoh tempat e. hp mu piro? tak sms engko


wes tak sms i

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...



wah proyek rahasia meneh ki........  ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

soale gampang nyembunyiinnya...... ketutupan gajah kan wis ra ketok   ::   ::   ::   ::  
dadi RAHASIA wis   ::   ::

----------


## troy

gajahe bisnis terus....nek gak iwak....sensor.....bening2....

----------


## mrbunta

> gajahe bisnis terus....nek gak iwak....sensor.....bening2....


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> gajahe bisnis terus....nek gak iwak....sensor.....*bening2*....


doh, bisnis sing terakir kui gawat nek sampe keroan bojone... ckckck...

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


gak iso konangan soale gajahe ya dadi bening pisan....  ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

saiki brati onok gajah transparan yo   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> saiki brati onok gajah transparan yo


yak opo gak bening....masio adoh tetep absen terus seh.....dadi gajah pengintai....  ::

----------


## INdragonZ

^ ngejer post gajah e...

----------


## INdragonZ

> ^ ngejer post gajah e...


jok gelem kalah troy... (kompor mode on)

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
> ^ ngejer post gajah e...
> 
> 
> jok gelem kalah troy... (kompor mode on)


susah....aku wes nyerah ae nek mbek gajah....mending dadi reserved GC aja drpd di teror tiap hari sama gajah....

----------


## INdragonZ

waduh... ternyata gajah e teroris yo?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> waduh... ternyata gajah e teroris yo?


yoi....

----------


## tenonx

> susah....aku wes nyerah ae nek mbek gajah....mending dadi reserved GC aja drpd di teror tiap hari sama gajah....


ape di idek2 gajah yo..........   ::   ::  

pantes... posting e nang semarang trus.... wedi ketauan ro gajah   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

welehhhhhhhhh gak muncul dilut wes di rasani wong sak semarang

----------


## troy

::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

mringis tok

----------


## h3ln1k

> mringis tok


piye jah hasile?

----------


## mrbunta

wes oleh koi akeh tak kasih gambar e ngko.
kolam e yo muantaffffffffff

----------


## h3ln1k

> wes oleh koi akeh tak kasih gambar e ngko.
> kolam e yo muantaffffffffff


koi ne sopo jah?

----------


## mrbunta

seperti biasa, rahasia   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> seperti biasa, rahasia


daftar jd anggota BLACK MARKET dulu hel....ntar semua rahasia bisa di akses....  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> seperti biasa, rahasia    
> 
> 
> daftar jd anggota BLACK MARKET dulu hel....ntar semua rahasia bisa di akses....


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

hadair nih dah lama gak kluar hehehe..

----------


## troy

> hadair nih dah lama gak kluar hehehe..


weh....lagi ndek malaysia diluk ae awak udah tidak bisa berkata "hadir"   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> hadair nih dah lama gak kluar hehehe..
> 
> 
> weh....lagi ndek malaysia diluk ae awak udah tidak bisa berkata "hadir"


  ::   ::   ::   ::  
awak di region mana?

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> ...


region kuching....  :P  :P  :P

----------


## mrbunta

kuching jauh ya?

----------


## troy

> kuching jauh ya?


jauh...tapi tak apa sambil makan angin.....

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> kuching jauh ya?
> 
> 
> jauh...tapi tak apa sambil makan angin.....


walah kowe kok malah pinter ngomong har..region ndi yo ra reti hahaha...aku di sunway cedak kok karo KL..ngopo meh dolan wisata pagi siang sore malam   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


wah sak jane enak yo....dolan trus koi tour ndek malaysia....ndek kono onok farm gak mar?

----------


## mario85

wah malah ra reti aku ngertine yo cmn spkc laene gak ngerti..ra reti jalan e nek numpak mobil mesti kesasar2 mending numpak taxi   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> wah malah ra reti aku ngertine yo cmn spkc laene gak ngerti..ra reti jalan e nek numpak mobil mesti kesasar2 mending numpak taxi


dari johor baru adoh ya?
pengen sana  ::

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> wah malah ra reti aku ngertine yo cmn spkc laene gak ngerti..ra reti jalan e nek numpak mobil mesti kesasar2 mending numpak taxi    
> 
> 
> dari johor baru adoh ya?
> pengen sana


wah kui kan cedak singapore to yo nek numpak bis 4-5 jam...aku nggon KL e

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> ...


adohhhhhhhhhh ya. wes gak sido  ::

----------


## tenonx

mabur ae jah  :P  :P  :P  :P 

dengan kuping lebarmu bisa ga?!   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> mabur ae jah  :P  :P  :P  :P 
> 
> dengan kuping lebarmu bisa ga?!


wadoh, iki duduk dumbo.  ::  
iwak mu wes teko nonx?

----------


## tenonx

koyok e sih uwis jah........ cuman kan diambil om irsan

jadi aku ya blon liat   ::   ::   ::  
ntar palingan agak siang ke sana   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

mario wes balik nang genting maneh ki yo   ::

----------


## troy

sisah jah....mumpung wes metu indo....sekalian aja ke SPKC

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> mabur ae jah  :P  :P  :P  :P 
> 
> dengan kuping lebarmu bisa ga?!     
> 
> 
> wadoh, iki duduk dumbo.  
> iwak mu wes teko nonx?


dolan genting aja om.....mengadu nasib......  ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> ...


yuk sapa meh ke genting tak guide wes tapi aku ditataki yo nek kalah..  ::   ::   ::  kudu malsu paspor sek barang

----------


## wahyu

yuk sapa meh ke genting tak guide wes tapi aku ditataki yo nek kalah..  ::   ::   ::  kudu malsu paspor sek barang[/quote]

hahahahah.......dibawar umur ya.......  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

waduh waduh  ::

----------


## wahyu

> waduh waduh



kok waduh napa om..........  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

hello...

----------


## wahyu

> hello...


hello om tora......gak syuting om.....  ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> hello...
> 
> 
> hello om tora......gak syuting om.....


bentar lagi om syuting nya.. ini g jam istirahat. tadi hampir semua kru nya juga baru istirahat cari makan malam..

----------


## troy

om tora skr koq jarang muncul om....jangan bertapa terus om....

----------


## mrbunta

iya kemana aja om

----------


## wahyu

::   ::   ::  


> om tora skr koq jarang muncul om....jangan bertapa terus om....


dibilangin om tora lg syuting...

----------


## mrbunta

sinetron ato film pribadi?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> sinetron ato film pribadi?


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

waduh waduh. ada yg pura pura gak ngerti   ::   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

waduh... waduh... gajah e kok ngeres to iki...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> waduh... waduh... gajah e kok ngeres to iki...


walah yg ngeres yg ngartikan. kan buat dokumenter   ::   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

dokumentar apa dokumentar..... ojok2 dokumentar pas malem2...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> dokumentar apa dokumentar..... ojok2 dokumentar pas malem2...


wuik

----------


## seven7colour

> dokumentar apa dokumentar..... ojok2 dokumentar pas malem2...



Kalau dah jadi, jangan lupa copy nya dibagiin di forum.

----------


## mrbunta

asikkkkkkkkk  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

aku ya gelem copi an e.....

----------


## mrbunta

huzzz yg sek cilik gak oleh melok melok   ::   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

> aku ya gelem copi an e.....


ntar dicopy 100 keping aj om... lariz manis banyak yang mw...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

> huzzz yg sek cilik gak oleh melok melok


jok ngono lah.... mentang2 awak e gajah gedhe ...

----------


## troy

aku pesen siji yo.....

----------


## mrbunta

> aku pesen siji yo.....


siappppppppppp. asal aku dapet masternya.; nanti tiap bonex pasti dpt  ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Asyikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

badum badum opo iki? aku di kopike to jah   ::   troy rak sah ngko kakean teori mumet dek nen   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> badum badum opo iki? aku di kopike to jah    troy rak sah ngko kakean teori mumet dek nen


iyo enak ngejak om helmi langsung kerja praktek. sesok nang endih om? IP ato cosmo? di tunggu lho  ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> badum badum opo iki? aku di kopike to jah    troy rak sah ngko kakean teori mumet dek nen   
> 
> 
> iyo enak ngejak om helmi langsung kerja praktek. sesok nang endih om? IP ato cosmo? di tunggu lho


IP ato Cosmo itu Koi Farm yah   ::  
Ikuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt

----------


## mrbunta

iki tambah nemen. padahal dee e guru e. di kumpulno om jack cuocok kolor pitu. ape nuliskolor ijo di pleset no jadi kolor pitu iku  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

brati kudune nulise kulur ijuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

..................................................  .....................
double post

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> badum badum opo iki? aku di kopike to jah    troy rak sah ngko kakean teori mumet dek nen   
> 
> 
> iyo enak ngejak om helmi langsung kerja praktek. sesok nang endih om? IP ato cosmo? di tunggu lho


opo kuwi IP? cosmo? ngertiku IP=Internet Protocol   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


kalo cosmo....sak ngertiku.....film ultraman cosmo......film anak2?????   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::   ::  
mesti training ke om kolor ijo sek ini

----------


## troy

kolor ijo iku cuman pura2 gak eroh ae....padahal dee onok saham dek IP-Cosmo.....

----------


## mrbunta

> kolor ijo iku cuman pura2 gak eroh ae....padahal dee onok saham dek IP-Cosmo.....


hahahahahahha
de e sesepuh. kalau dateng bareng dia langsung di sambut koyok rojo

----------


## seven7colour

> kolor ijo iku cuman pura2 gak eroh ae....padahal dee onok saham dek IP-Cosmo.....


Ssssttttt, Silent please..................

Kembali ke Surabaya...................   ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> 


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

huzzzz. kok ngakak gede

----------


## wahyu

> huzzzz. kok ngakak gede



 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

welehhhh
di terus ke

----------


## wahyu

> welehhhh
> di terus ke


hahahaha......nek ono gajah marai nguyu......

----------


## mrbunta

mari ngene tak buka lawak ae

----------


## wahyu

> mari ngene tak buka lawak ae


anggotane sopo wae om.....  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

akeh arek semarang.
ono om helmi. om wahyu   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> akeh arek semarang.
> ono om helmi. om wahyu


opo iki gajah e nyangkut2 i aku ik   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> akeh arek semarang.
> ono om helmi. om wahyu    
> 
> 
> opo iki gajah e nyangkut2 i aku ik


buka group lawak   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

jenenge opo jah?

----------


## seven7colour

> jenenge opo jah?


The Dumbo Goisan

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour



----------


## h3ln1k

asem tenan fotone gajah ditutupi barang   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> asem tenan fotone gajah ditutupi barang


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

hus mingkem   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> hus mingkem


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> hus mingkem



 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  .....nglawak meneh......  ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> 



manggung perdana neng endhi ki...........  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  ....

----------


## INdragonZ

the dumbo goisan.... opo artine kui???

----------


## mario85

> the dumbo goisan.... opo artine kui???


aku yo ra mudeng kok gasik men pak wes ol jam segini

----------


## INdragonZ

yoi... lagi nganggur pak...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

ati2 jah....... gawanane tibo lho   ::   ::   ::   ::  
uakeh temen to kuwi tas e   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

biasa teroris khan gak bisa seenaknya pajang tampang di tempat umum....mesti hrs ada sindikat dulu kalo mau tau mukanya.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> ati2 jah....... gawanane tibo lho      
> uakeh temen to kuwi tas e


hahahahha kan  teroris. isi ne yo bom lah   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> biasa teroris khan gak bisa seenaknya pajang tampang di tempat umum....mesti hrs ada sindikat dulu kalo mau tau mukanya.....


hehehehehehhe

----------


## seven7colour

> the dumbo goisan.... opo artine kui???



Ketok'e ----> "Anak gajah sing sek keturunane Koi"   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> ati2 jah....... gawanane tibo lho      
> uakeh temen to kuwi tas e


Iyo yo, uantep tenan ketoke gawanane.............

Ketok'e om Bunta wes katene KO,

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

rasae iki lebih baik ganti jeneng ae teko regional semarang--->regional gajah.....
ben dino onok foto anyar......

----------


## wahyu

> 


hahahahahha........bener fotomu om........

----------


## mrbunta

wadoh wadoh. aku di blackmail terus tiap hari

----------


## h3ln1k

> wadoh wadoh. aku di blackmail terus tiap hari


sukurinnn   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

kolor pitu musuh dalam selimut.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> kolor pitu musuh dalam selimut.....


senengane nang jero selimut po troy?   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> kolor pitu musuh dalam selimut.....   
> 
> 
> senengane nang jero selimut po troy?


rasae kapanan e seng ndek jerone selimut iku kolor ijo hel....

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::  
ojok ojok om helmi ngono   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> rasae kapanan e seng ndek jerone selimut iku kolor ijo hel....


aku jg curiga koyok ngono kuwi   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> rasae kapanan e seng ndek jerone selimut iku kolor ijo hel....
> 
> 
> aku jg curiga koyok ngono kuwi


lah yo kuwi nong nak nang selimut iku kolor ijo trus seng moto sopo nong?

----------


## seven7colour

> lah yo kuwi nong nak nang selimut iku kolor ijo trus seng moto sopo nong?



SETUJUUUUUUUUUUUU   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Bener tuh, om Bunta juga setuju, benar kan om Bunta?

----------


## tenonx

> lah yo kuwi nong nak nang selimut iku kolor ijo trus seng moto sopo nong?


room boy   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> lah yo kuwi nong nak nang selimut iku kolor ijo trus seng moto sopo nong?
> 
> 
> 
> SETUJUUUUUUUUUUUU         
> 
> Bener tuh, om Bunta juga setuju, benar kan om Bunta?



hahahahahha.......muncul lagi.......  ::   ::   ::  
om kolor ijo masih banyak kah fotonya......tampilin terus om....tp jgn disensor....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> 


  ::   ::   gajah e rak iso rahasianan maneh   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

tapi tetep ada rahasia pakan  :P

----------


## h3ln1k

> tapi tetep ada rahasia pakan  :P


kan iso takok seng duwe pakan  :P

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> tapi tetep ada rahasia pakan  :P
> 
> 
> kan iso takok seng duwe pakan  :P


bonex kan rahasia

----------


## seven7colour

> bonex kan rahasia


Rahasia disimpan rapat-rapat, selalu disimpan di dalam Tas yang selalu dibawa.
Lihat saja.................. "*Untuk pertama kali om Bunta tanpa sensor*"

----------


## troy

ini asli lho hel....tanpa sensor......cuman aku rada2 isin kalo jalan sama om bunta yg ini......  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

emange nek jalan2 ama sing biasane ra isin po.......   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
mlaku2 kok ro gajah...... ngentek2 ke panganan ae   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> 


Kapan nih kolor ijo bisa kenalan dengan om H3ln1k   ::

----------


## troy

> emange nek jalan2 ama sing biasane ra isin po.......          
> mlaku2 kok ro gajah...... ngentek2 ke panganan ae


seng pasti ngebek2 i dalan nonx.....

----------


## INdragonZ

wew... irung e gedhe... persis kaya gajah...

----------


## seven7colour

> wew... irung e gedhe... persis kaya gajah...


Jenenge GAJAH yo persis lah karo GAJAH  :P

----------


## troy

koq tumben gajah e ak wengi gak njedul blas....

----------


## tenonx

wedi keno teror kanan kiri   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
> wew... irung e gedhe... persis kaya gajah...
> 
> 
> Jenenge GAJAH yo persis lah karo GAJAH  :P


om.....hidungnya kok bengkak ya.....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
>         
> 
> 
> Kapan nih kolor ijo bisa kenalan dengan om H3ln1k


monggo monggo om kenalan kayak artis aja neh   ::   saya biasanya ym an pake id h3ln1k

----------


## seven7colour

> koq tumben gajah e ak wengi gak njedul blas....


  ::   ::   ::  
om Bunta melancong lagiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
om Bunta, apakah ada Koi Ponds / Farm di BALI? Kok lama melancongnya?
Ponakanne kok ditinggal seh?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::   ::  
aku kenek blackmail iki

----------


## tenonx

entuk surat ireng???   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> entuk surat ireng???


iyo. bagaimana cara putih kan?

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> entuk surat ireng???         
>         
> 
> 
> iyo. bagaimana cara putih kan?


om............dicuci pake pemutih....banyak ditoko2/supermarket.....  ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

weleh...diam2 di tinggal ke bali ta.....wah...piye iki broom ku.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> weleh...diam2 di tinggal ke bali ta.....wah...piye iki broom ku.....


opo kuwi broom......om troy

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> weleh...diam2 di tinggal ke bali ta.....wah...piye iki broom ku.....   
> 
> 
> opo kuwi broom......om troy


rahasia.....  ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


jangan2 sejenis bom...........  ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> aku kenek blackmail iki


White mail kok................   ::

----------


## tenonx

wuiksssss ono kuchibeni e nang mburi   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

wah teroris iki emang menakutkan....selalu berubah wujud terus.....tengeran e cuman dek andeng2 e......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

gajah ndi gajah   ::   ::   bar iki gajah kapok ngajak kolor pitu jalan2   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> gajah ndi gajah     bar iki gajah kapok ngajak kolor pitu jalan2


gajahe..........ketoke neng mbali.........

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> gajah ndi gajah     bar iki gajah kapok ngajak kolor pitu jalan2   
> 
> 
> gajahe..........ketoke neng mbali.........



Duduk ketoke maneh, wong'e wes nang mbali saiki.................
aku ditinggalllllllllllllllllllllllllll   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


goro2 fotomu mesti kuwi...........neng kono meh menggila.......wedi konangan....  ::   ::

----------


## troy

piye om kolor....wes nyoba tempat yg tak referensi ke durung?

----------


## seven7colour

> piye om kolor....wes nyoba tempat yg tak referensi ke durung?


Nasi liwet lojiwetan'e uenak tenan, gurih & empuk (suwir), lombok matengane yo siiiip.
 ::   ::   ::  
Mene balik maneh nyang kono...... Becak'e 7.500 tapi cuilik tenan isi wong loro ae suempit puolll.......

----------


## seven7colour

> goro2 fotomu mesti kuwi...........neng kono meh menggila.......wedi konangan....


Potone prei sek, wong'e nyang mBali  :: ) percuma gak di tontok wong'e
Aku dewe sek nang Solo  :P

----------


## h3ln1k

ga mampir ke semarang om kolor?

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> piye om kolor....wes nyoba tempat yg tak referensi ke durung?
> 
> 
> Nasi liwet lojiwetan'e uenak tenan, gurih & empuk (suwir), lombok matengane yo siiiip.
>    
> Mene balik maneh nyang kono...... Becak'e 7.500 tapi cuilik tenan isi wong loro ae suempit puolll.......


sak jane sego liwet e kepatihan (yu painah) luweh enak....cuman wedi nek om kolor ilang ndek dalan.......ojo lali mangan gule goreng pasar pon mbek sate buntel tambak segaran yo.....

----------


## seven7colour

> ga mampir ke semarang om kolor?


Bulan depan ketok'e mampir Semarang...........
Moga-moga iso dolan ke om H3ln1k   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


Ojo uadoh-uadoh om Troy, sakno BECAK ne ....................
Wong'e hotel ae bingung, tujuanku kok aneh2...   ::

----------


## mrbunta

aku titipppppppppppp
nasi liwet

----------


## INdragonZ

aku titip shiro siji, mbe kuchibeni siji...

----------


## wahyu

ak titip tancho kuchibeni.....
om nek neng semarang mampir2

----------


## mrbunta

> ak titip tancho kuchibeni.....
> om nek neng semarang mampir2


om kolor ijo. iku udah di siapkan welcome koi nya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> ak titip tancho kuchibeni.....
> om nek neng semarang mampir2
> 
> 
> om kolor ijo. iku udah di siapkan welcome koi nya


hahahaha........burayak koi adanya......  ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

gpp wiz... meski burayak, sikat aj...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

aku ya gelem melok nek onok welcome koi ne......

----------


## seven7colour

> om kolor ijo. iku udah di siapkan welcome koi nya


Hahahahaha 
Dari Bali cari Document Top Secret, capek banget, paling enak sekarang istirahat..................
Jangan gangguin yah.....

----------


## mrbunta

> gpp wiz... meski burayak, sikat aj...


lumayan isa buat peyek   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

aku di blackmail terus kie. pie kieeeeeeeeeeeeee
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

walah tiap hari kok isine fotone gajah ya akeh men to fotomu kok jadi kyo facebook ae nang kene yo upload foto trus

----------


## wahyu

> walah tiap hari kok isine fotone gajah ya akeh men to fotomu kok jadi kyo facebook ae nang kene yo upload foto trus


huaaahahahahahah................  ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> aku di blackmail terus kie. pie kieeeeeeeeeeeeee


sabar om....emang udah nasibnya....gak usah dipikir????......kolor ijo emang begitu....
cup......cup........

----------


## troy

> walah tiap hari kok isine fotone gajah ya akeh men to fotomu kok jadi kyo facebook ae nang kene yo upload foto trus


regional paling nyeleneh ya ndek kene iki mar.....  ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> walah tiap hari kok isine fotone gajah ya akeh men to fotomu kok jadi kyo facebook ae nang kene yo upload foto trus
> 
> 
> regional paling nyeleneh ya ndek kene iki mar.....


memang.......neng kene wong'e gendeng2....kakehan banyu gendeng.....
mau ak ngintip reg suroboyo.....ketok'e ono sing gowo oleh2 martel.....kok gak nyampe sini ya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

^wedew...  pesen piro botol om?

----------


## mrbunta

> ^wedew...  pesen piro botol om?


doyan yo?
preian kumpul ta?
di kolam e om troy ae . tak gowono kacang ambek martel 2 botol. 
sopo melokkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
lumayan lek kepanasen isa berandam dulu di kolam e om troy   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
> ^wedew...  pesen piro botol om?
> 
> 
> doyan yo?
> preian kumpul ta?
> di kolam e om troy ae . tak gowono kacang ambek martel 2 botol. 
> sopo melokkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
> lumayan lek kepanasen isa berandam dulu di kolam e om troy


  ::   ::   ::  
Om Bunta jangan banyak-banyak botolnya............
nanti om Bunta bisa-bisa............

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
> ^wedew...  pesen piro botol om?
> 
> 
> doyan yo?
> preian kumpul ta?
> di kolam e om troy ae . tak gowono kacang ambek martel 2 botol. 
> sopo melokkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
> lumayan lek kepanasen isa berandam dulu di kolam e om troy


ikuttttttttttttttttttt,,,,,,,tapi kok jauh amat ya   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## superkoi

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
> ...


mau dong martel gordon bluenya.. Sby ga jauh dan,kan sklan nagih...hehehe..

----------


## h3ln1k

lagi iki iso weruh mamoth mabuk   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

banyak pengikut nya nih. bagaimana om troy. jadi gakkkk

----------


## tenonx

mammoth e bar ngombe martel sak tangki   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> mammoth e bar ngombe martel sak tangki


gak melok ta. sekalian studi banding

----------


## mrbunta

> mammoth e bar ngombe martel sak tangki


gak melok ta. sekalian studi banding

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> mammoth e bar ngombe martel sak tangki     
> 
> 
> gak melok ta. sekalian studi banding


walah posting sampe ping loro opo iseh ngoyak setoran?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

> Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
> ^wedew...  pesen piro botol om?
> 
> 
> doyan yo?
> preian kumpul ta?
> di kolam e om troy ae . tak gowono kacang ambek martel 2 botol. 
> sopo melokkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
> lumayan lek kepanasen isa berandam dulu di kolam e om troy


wedew... gak melu2 om... itu kan minumannya... g baik minum yang kayak begituan om... 
ntar kalaw kita minum itu, setannya minum apa?

saya paling anti om sama yang begituan...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> ...


iki lagi error. aku kalau posting suweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. baru submit. apa server nya penuh ya

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
> ...


lho lho lho
ya setan e di minum i pisan, enjoy bareng. sapa tau isa berendam bareng   ::   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> 


pie melok ta? ojok nguyu tok. entik keselek laler   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
>   
> 
> 
> pie melok ta? ojok nguyu tok. entik keselek laler


Ojok sampek keselek laler yo om............

----------


## mrbunta

wadoh wadoh. arek e wes balik. entik jadi gak?

----------


## seven7colour

> wadoh wadoh. arek e wes balik. entik jadi gak?


Dadi yoooo..........
Balek-balek, ayo balek nang Suroboyo manehhhhhhhhhh   ::

----------


## mrbunta

iyo iki threat e org
huz huz

----------


## h3ln1k

gajahe mabuk bar kuwi melet2   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> gajahe mabuk bar kuwi melet2


mari entek 2 botol

----------


## h3ln1k

wakah 2 botol aqua sampe melet2 ngunu   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> wakah 2 botol aqua sampe melet2 ngunu


ngawor duduk aqua yo.
teh botol   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

lah yo teh botol ae sampe ngunu opo maneh ngombe martel di martil   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> lah yo teh botol ae sampe ngunu opo maneh ngombe martel di martil



Last Photo  "_Exclusive_"

----------


## h3ln1k

menkaburi bunta   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> menkaburi bunta


iya......  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Countdown dimulai sekarang ..........................

12:00
11:59
11:58
11:57
11:56
11:55...................
11 Jam 55 Menit lagi akan terbongkar muka asli om MaRaBUNTA........

----------


## troy

kita tunggu jam 8 malam kalo gak muncul di buka aja kedoknya...terutama ya muka mesum aja....

----------


## mario85

wah nih main eventnya nungguin gajah ya

----------


## troy

> wah nih main eventnya nungguin gajah ya


pantengin layar aja.....

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> wah nih main eventnya nungguin gajah ya
> 
> 
> pantengin layar aja.....


foto yg gede.....................  ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Ladies and Gentlemen, are you ready to _rumbleeeeeeeeeeeeeee_?

Here we are, introducing *om Gajah* as *mrBunta*.......

----------


## seven7colour

SENSOR ataupun TIDAK SENSOR, hasilnya sama saja.....

Tetap MISTERIUS   ::

----------


## boby_icon

ancin tenan sak gajah   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> SENSOR ataupun TIDAK SENSOR, hasilnya sama saja.....
> 
> Tetap MISTERIUS



kok mesti pake efek foto..........curanggggg  ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> SENSOR ataupun TIDAK SENSOR, hasilnya sama saja.....
> 
> Tetap MISTERIUS  
> 
> 
> 
> kok mesti pake efek foto..........curanggggg



Gak pakai efek foto apaun kok...
Itu benar-benar hasil kamera tanpa editing apapun kecuali resize....

Memang MISTERIUS kok mrBunta itu   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

omBunta demi SANKE rela pecahin locking di 4444 nya   ::   ::   ::  

viewtopic.php?f=22&t=4130&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

Menyerah deh kalau perang BID sama om sendiri.   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> ...



kasih photo close up ada gak......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> omBunta demi SANKE rela pecahin locking di 4444 nya     
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=22&t=4130&st=0&sk=t&sd=a
> 
> Menyerah deh kalau perang BID sama om sendiri.


  ::   ::   direla rela in 4444 nggo sanke

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> omBunta demi SANKE rela pecahin locking di 4444 nya     
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=22&t=4130&st=0&sk=t&sd=a
> 
> Menyerah deh kalau perang BID sama om sendiri.  
> 
> 
>     direla rela in 4444 nggo sanke


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

jenenge gajah..... tetep ae sing gedi wetenge   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> jenenge gajah..... tetep ae sing gedi wetenge


  ::   ::   ::  
aku dino iki oleh 2 iwak di lelang

----------


## troy

> SENSOR ataupun TIDAK SENSOR, hasilnya sama saja.....
> 
> Tetap MISTERIUS


emang fotografer satu ini te ou pe.....tetep misterius meski tanpa sensor...

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> jenenge gajah..... tetep ae sing gedi wetenge     
> 
> 
>     
> aku dino iki oleh 2 iwak di lelang


demi 2 ikan angka mistik pun lebih baik dibuang....

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> jenenge gajah..... tetep ae sing gedi wetenge     
> 
> 
>     
> aku dino iki oleh 2 iwak di lelang



wah mangan2 iki......wes enthuk iwak murah2  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> ...


gak mangan2 om...tp sok sabtu onok pembagian ikan gratis dr om bunta......melok ta.....

----------


## INdragonZ

meloooookk....

----------


## troy

> meloooookk....


jgn lupa bawa plastik ya.....

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
> meloooookk....
> 
> 
> jgn lupa bawa plastik ya.....


+ serokan...   ::

----------


## mrbunta

asikkkkkkkkkkkkkk. 
wong ape upgrade iwak.   ::   ::   ::  
mari ngono iwak yg di om troy di hibahkan ke aku   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> jgn lupa bawa plastik ya.....
> 
> 
> + serokan...


Oxycan buat jaga-jaga kalau luar kota.............   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

wes entuk iwak rung?

----------


## tenonx

Sopo meh minat kejar setoran maneh........ si Han wis ape online maneh   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Sopo meh minat kejar setoran maneh........ si Han wis ape online maneh


wuahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
ada kompetitor maneh kie.

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> Sopo meh minat kejar setoran maneh........ si Han wis ape online maneh         
> 
> 
> wuahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> ada kompetitor maneh kie.


om Troy ayo bangkit.......................  :P

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> Sopo meh minat kejar setoran maneh........ si Han wis ape online maneh         
> 
> 
> wuahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> ada kompetitor maneh kie.


wah tambah seru nih.om han dah selesai ya honeymon nya? He3x..

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> ...


keliatannya udah ngisi. kok lama   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Isi apa?   ::   ::

----------


## troy

aku nyerah ae....ketokan e mari ngene musuh e om han ya cuman gajah thok ae.....

----------


## seven7colour

> aku nyerah ae....ketokan e mari ngene musuh e om han ya cuman gajah thok ae.....


Caiyo.... Jangan Menyerah.... Tetap Semangat...... Let's the spirit take "_CONTROL_"   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> aku nyerah ae....ketokan e mari ngene musuh e om han ya cuman gajah thok ae.....
> 
> 
> Caiyo.... Jangan Menyerah.... Tetap Semangat...... Let's the spirit take "_CONTROL_"


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

SEMANGATTTTTTTTTTTTTTT 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> SEMANGATTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


  ::   ::   ::   Semangat kemana?

----------


## mrbunta

ayo di kejarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## wahyu

> ayo di kejarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


ngejarrrrrrrrrrr siapa ommmmm...................
apanya yg dikejar...................  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ayo di kejarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> ngejarrrrrrrrrrr siapa ommmmm...................
> apanya yg dikejar...................


kejar setoran om

----------


## wahyu

om kurang dikit lagi 200 lho.....  ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> om kurang dikit lagi 200 lho.....


Kurang dikit 200?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

pie di jadikan 200 ta om

----------


## seven7colour

> pie di jadikan 200 ta om


Jadi tambah bingung   ::  
Apanya yang jadi 200?   ::

----------


## wahyu

kurang 10 hal lagi...........

----------


## INdragonZ

oalah, page e maksud nya..... salah sambung nih kayaknya....

yang dimaksud om gajah post, bukan page...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> oalah, page e maksud nya..... salah sambung nih kayaknya....
> 
> yang dimaksud om gajah post, bukan page...



Itu toh maksud'e...
Jadi jelas sekarang........ :P

----------


## INdragonZ

::   ::   ::  

wah2, tambah seru aja nih persaingan top poster nya.... 

ayo siapa yang dukung om gajah? siapa yang dukung om troy, siapa yang dukung om han...?

----------


## seven7colour

> wah2, tambah seru aja nih persaingan top poster nya.... 
> 
> ayo siapa yang dukung om gajah? siapa yang dukung om troy, siapa yang dukung om han...?


KOMPOR bertambah lagi   ::   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> 


Hussss jangan gede gede.... kayak Koi aja....  ::

----------


## INdragonZ

> Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
>   
> 
> 
> Hussss jangan gede gede.... kayak Koi aja....


mending kaya koi... daripada kaya GAJAH...   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> mending kaya koi... daripada kaya GAJAH...


 :P  :P  :P

----------


## mrbunta

enak kayak gajah. kalau di mall gak mungkin hilang.
coba kayak koi. di mall langsung masuk celana   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

aku mendukung om gajah aja.....wes gak kuat ngelawan gajah.......

----------


## mrbunta

> aku mendukung om gajah aja.....wes gak kuat ngelawan gajah.......


noh kan . aku udah punya pendukung   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

berhubung kalah perang terpaksa sekarang jd pengikut saja....

----------


## mrbunta

> berhubung kalah perang terpaksa sekarang jd pengikut saja....


asikkkkkkk. jadi aku ajak ke secret pond. IP pond  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> berhubung kalah perang terpaksa sekarang jd pengikut saja....
> 
> 
> asikkkkkkk. jadi aku ajak ke secret pond. IP pond


om sabar ya ....blm ada kabar neh......

----------


## mrbunta

> om sabar ya ....blm ada kabar neh......


kejarrrrrrrrrrrrrrr   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> om sabar ya ....blm ada kabar neh......
> 
> 
> kejarrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


udah om............udah pake nos.... turbo.....pake bensol.....semua jurus aq kluarin
hehehehhe.................

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> ...


pertimbangan nya apa om?

----------


## h3ln1k

edian tenan mulai balapan maneh kiy   ::

----------


## troy

om han come back si gajah lgs panas....wah kalo ini omhan mesti harus nyeluarin pasukan monyet sebanyak2nya supaya bisa nyusul gajah dalam sebulan.....

----------


## h3ln1k

siap2 ngko nek bar di seneni om mod maneh posting isine ga mutu ngekek2 terus   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

wah..... dosen e kie sabtu2 yo mlebu........

ooo... iyo.... paling2 pelatihan   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> wah..... dosen e kie sabtu2 yo mlebu........
> 
> ooo... iyo.... paling2 pelatihan


pelatihan apa?
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> wah..... dosen e kie sabtu2 yo mlebu........
> 
> ooo... iyo.... paling2 pelatihan      
> 
> 
> pelatihan apa?


pelatihan khusus.....

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> ...



pelatihan opo iki.....jangan2 kayak om gajah jadi teroris.......  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Ikut dong......   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

wahyu....benikumon mu,,,yaopo...  ::  ......kari ijen..ndil......opo dilelang ae   ::  ....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> wahyu....benikumon mu,,,yaopo...  ......kari ijen..ndil......opo dilelang ae   ....


Foto mrBunta ada di Majalah KOI's terbaru loh tanpa sensor   ::   ::   ::  
Halaman 4 Nomor 6 dari Kiri, baju Kuning........
Ayo yang masih penasaran segera beli majalah KOI's terbaru....
Promosi Mode: ON   ::

----------


## troy

> wahyu....benikumon mu,,,yaopo...  ......kari ijen..ndil......opo dilelang ae   ....


dilelang ae...trus hasil e disumbangke regional bonex om.....  ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> wahyu....benikumon mu,,,yaopo...  ......kari ijen..ndil......opo dilelang ae   ....    
> 
> 
> Foto mrBunta ada di Majalah KOI's terbaru loh tanpa sensor     
> Halaman 4 Nomor 6 dari Kiri, baju Kuning........
> Ayo yang masih penasaran segera beli majalah KOI's terbaru....
> Promosi Mode: ON


foto ne om bunta HORORRRRRR..................................  ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> foto ne om bunta HORORRRRRR..................................



Biar banyak yang beli majalahnya donk, kok ditakut-takutin   ::  


mrBunta memang horor kok   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

pengen liat nih,....

----------


## seven7colour

> pengen liat nih,....


Beli doooonnnnnnngggg...................  ::  
om TopKoi stocknya banyak tuh......

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> foto ne om bunta HORORRRRRR..................................   
> 
> 
> 
> Biar banyak yang beli majalahnya donk, kok ditakut-takutin   
> 
> 
> mrBunta memang horor kok


maksud nya biar pada penasaran dgn muka horor nya om bunta......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> wah..... dosen e kie sabtu2 yo mlebu........
> 
> ooo... iyo.... paling2 pelatihan


aku ga nang kampus yo nang omah kuwi  :P  :P

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> wah..... dosen e kie sabtu2 yo mlebu........
> 
> ooo... iyo.... paling2 pelatihan      
> 
> 
> aku ga nang kampus yo nang omah kuwi  :P  :P


Omah opo ayooooooo   ::

----------


## troy

omahe......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> omahe......


  ::   ::   ::  
Tambah ra mudeng aku.....

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> omahe......   
> 
> 
>     
> Tambah ra mudeng aku.....


podo ra mudeng e.....

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


Intine.... podo ra mudeng kabeh......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> 



 ::   ::   ::  
Ayo Semarang ada keeping contest baru nich dari om Top... baca aja di regional Surabaya....
 ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
>     
> 
> 
> 
>    
> Ayo Semarang ada keeping contest baru nich dari om Top... baca aja di regional Surabaya....


semarang lagi tidak bersemangat neh.....

----------


## mario85

sudah jarang ada yg ol lagi jadi pada males donk hehehe masak tiap hari kerjaannya ngecekin kois trus hahaha

----------


## seven7colour

> sudah jarang ada yg ol lagi jadi pada males donk hehehe masak tiap hari kerjaannya ngecekin kois trus hahaha


Satu hari 10 menit cukup lah kalau browsing-browsing.....
Kecuali kalau ada yang menarik baru jadi 1-2 jam.....  ::

----------


## troy

pada takut sama kolor ijo ya....

----------


## seven7colour

> pada takut sama kolor ijo ya....


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Kok gara gara Kolor IJO

----------


## h3ln1k

> sudah jarang ada yg ol lagi jadi pada males donk hehehe masak tiap hari kerjaannya ngecekin kois trus hahaha


mar majalahmu edisi 4 tak titipke nang mas dodi yo   ::   semarang lagi ketekanan tsuke tsuke karo anake alexandria lagi sibuk ndeloki ki   ::   karo culling anakan maneh

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> sudah jarang ada yg ol lagi jadi pada males donk hehehe masak tiap hari kerjaannya ngecekin kois trus hahaha
> 
> 
> mar majalahmu edisi 4 tak titipke nang mas dodi yo    semarang lagi ketekanan tsuke tsuke karo anake alexandria lagi sibuk ndeloki ki    karo culling anakan maneh


melu yo....  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ayoo   ::   seng duwe iwake saiki jarang online   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> sudah jarang ada yg ol lagi jadi pada males donk hehehe masak tiap hari kerjaannya ngecekin kois trus hahaha
> 
> 
> mar majalahmu edisi 4 tak titipke nang mas dodi yo    semarang lagi ketekanan tsuke tsuke karo anake alexandria lagi sibuk ndeloki ki    karo culling anakan maneh


lho...lho.....ada anakan baru lagi ya????

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> ...


Om Wahyu kok cepet banget....   ::

----------


## wahyu

harus dipantau terus nih,,,,,,,,,,,,  ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> harus dipantau terus nih,,,,,,,,,,,,


  ::   ::   ::   Beneran ternyata......

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> sudah jarang ada yg ol lagi jadi pada males donk hehehe masak tiap hari kerjaannya ngecekin kois trus hahaha
> 
> 
> mar majalahmu edisi 4 tak titipke nang mas dodi yo    semarang lagi ketekanan tsuke tsuke karo anake alexandria lagi sibuk ndeloki ki    karo culling anakan maneh


ok oo majalahku nang kono ta biasa ne malah dikirim tekan omah rung ngerti sih nek saiki...yo gampang mungkin april mggg2 aku balik omah lbr seminggu

----------


## seven7colour

> harus dipantau terus nih,,,,,,,,,,,,


Kayak gini ya mantaunya.....
*Om Bunta sedang memantau anak-anaknya.....*

----------


## mrbunta

huz huz huz

----------


## h3ln1k

> huz huz huz


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

nggggggggggggggggggggggg
laler masuk

----------


## h3ln1k

> nggggggggggggggggggggggg
> laler masuk


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

untung cuman laler yg masuk........ nek gajah sing masuk....... kelelegen ra yo   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

hidden mode barang nopo nong  :P  :P

----------


## tenonx

asyik Hel..... buat ngerjain orang  :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## seven7colour

> huz huz huz


Loh kok huz huz huz?
Anak-anake nakal yo?   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> untung cuman laler yg masuk........ nek gajah sing masuk....... kelelegen ra yo


yen gajah sing melbu iku dudu kelelegen yo, tapi gragas.....
Yen anake gajah sek iso, wong jenenge bledug   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> asyik Hel..... buat ngerjain orang  :P  :P  :P  :P


Ngerjain sopo? Hidden Mode?   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

he eh tenong senengane hidden hidden nan   :P  :P

----------


## troy

> he eh tenong senengane hidden hidden nan   :P  :P


iku jenenge lagi onok mangsa...ameh di tegep teko mburi.....  ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> harus dipantau terus nih,,,,,,,,,,,,  
> 
> 
> Kayak gini ya mantaunya.....
> *Om Bunta sedang memantau anak-anaknya.....*


anak2e wes akeh tenan.......ibunya anak2 kmana tuh????

----------


## troy

iya...masih ada satu alas kosong buat tante bunta...
tunggu aja...ntar pasti muncul koq.....

----------


## tenonx

> iku jenenge lagi onok mangsa...ameh di tegep teko mburi.....


muga2 ojo koen sing dadi mangsa  :P  :P   ::   ::   ::   ::  

omong2 mangsa...........
koinia endi yo... kujakune ameh di dol piro   ::   ::   ::  




> iya...masih ada satu alas kosong buat tante bunta...
> tunggu aja...ntar pasti muncul koq.....


iya nih.... tantenya apa yg kasi pantat trus itu ya.... klo kita baca postingannya om bunta   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

koinia coba PM en ae ta....
kabur ah...ntar di mangsa wong jogja iso   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

yo gek offline to.... mosok kabur kok masih online lho   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

katanya si gajah mau nawarin kujaku ne koinia....... tp blon ada kabar.... lagian mana ini gajah e....... kok durung ketok bengi iki yo   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> yo gek offline to.... mosok kabur kok masih online lho         
> 
> katanya si gajah mau nawarin kujaku ne koinia....... tp blon ada kabar.... lagian mana ini gajah e....... kok durung ketok bengi iki yo


diluk maneh absen koq nonx...wes ketok bokonge....biasa lagi pemanasan

----------


## mrbunta

HADIRRRRRRRRRR

----------


## tenonx

wo.....  lagi ketok pantat e gajah   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> iya...masih ada satu alas kosong buat tante bunta...
> tunggu aja...ntar pasti muncul koq.....


Gak berani.....................
Kalau yang satu ini ampun deh.......

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   kolor ijo wedi karo mrsbunta

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> 


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

suruh mrsbunta blackmail balik kolor ijo aja   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> suruh mrsbunta blackmail balik kolor ijo aja


iyo . besok tak bilang no  ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> suruh mrsbunta blackmail balik kolor ijo aja     
> 
> 
> iyo . besok tak bilang no


Lariiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :P

----------


## seven7colour

> suruh mrsbunta blackmail balik kolor ijo aja


Kok gak CS sama aku ya...   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
.
.
.
.
.
.
 ::   ::   :P

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
rasain lu

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   ::   sukurin

----------


## seven7colour

> sukurin


Ternyata orang Tembalang juga CS-nya om Bunta   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> rasain lu


,,,percuma .......mek ngene tok.......gak wani ambek kolor pitu.............  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

loh nak aku kan konco seneng melu seneng 
konco *susah* tambah *seneng*  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> loh nak aku kan konco seneng melu seneng 
> konco *susah* tambah *seneng*


...opomaneh...gajah.....tambah suuueeeeneeng...........  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   ::   hue eh om tuambah seneng aku nak seng di kerjani gajah   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> hue eh om tuambah seneng aku nak seng di kerjani gajah


*MomoBUNTA* in Action -_ meskipun berusaha dimirip-miripin tetap tidak mirip KOI....._

----------


## topkoifarm

mirip bibirnya aja,,,,merah..........kuchibeni.........  ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> mirip bibirnya aja,,,,merah..........kuchibeni.........


 Sama-sama ada bubbles-nya.....
_Bubbles_ bahasa indonesianya apa yah?

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> mirip bibirnya aja,,,,merah..........kuchibeni.........   
> 
> 
>  Sama-sama ada bubbles-nya.....
> _Bubbles_ bahasa indonesianya apa yah?


seng nglinyit2   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ...


Bingung Mode: ON   ::  
Nglinyit itu apa artinya om?

----------


## seven7colour

Bagi yang minta *CLOSE-UP* tanpa *SENSOR* : _PROJECT DONE_ - _(Hadiah dari om mrBUNTA dan tante mrsBUNTA)_

----------


## troy

semarang koq jadi kota mati lagi ya.....

----------


## topkoifarm

....di* bom *ae....ben urip...

----------


## troy

> ....di* bom *ae....ben urip...


wes bolak balik di bom neng cuman urip diluk2.....

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ....di* bom *ae....ben urip...
> 
> 
> wes bolak balik di bom neng cuman urip diluk2.....


Ikut masa tenang kampanye mungkin..........
atau pada demo ke BONEX karena regionalnya telah di JAJAH......
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

iki seh ono yo lha lagi sibuk ndelengi alexandria karo tsuke2 ki   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> iki seh ono yo lha lagi sibuk ndelengi alexandria karo tsuke2 ki


Akhirnya........
Tanda-tanda kehidupan mulai muncul   ::

----------


## torajiro

mesti di siram air dl om,biar pada bangun penduduknya...  ::

----------


## troy

mari ngene ngilang maneh.....

----------


## wahyu

oeeee.........................ada siapa aja neh,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## mrbunta

Hadirrrrrrrr

----------


## wahyu

> Hadirrrrrrrr



wah malah ilang meneh,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## troy

katanya om bunta lg di tretes...koq masih on line ya...pake BB ya....

----------


## mrbunta

Hadirrrrrr

----------


## torajiro

Aku jg hadir..

----------


## h3ln1k

aku juga hadirrr walah ilang kabeh   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

malah dadi regional absensi ki.....

----------


## topkoifarm

hadiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrr.........

----------


## troy

aku ya bsen pisan ae 
hadirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...........

----------


## wahyu

hadiiiiiirrrrrrr...............wah aq telat ki........

----------


## mrbunta

Hadirrrrrrrr

----------


## troy

ket mau koq hadir...hadir... ae....

----------


## topkoifarm

nambah setoran...  ::   ::   ::   ::  .......................

----------


## wahyu

> nambah setoran...     .......................


tepat sekali om................

----------


## mrbunta

Kemana lagi nih org org

----------


## troy

pada nungguin om bunta aktif dulu.....

----------


## mrbunta

Lah iki lak wes aktifff

----------


## tenonx

2 halaman kok isine mung 'hadir' tok   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> 2 halaman kok isine mung 'hadir' tok


  ::   ::   ::  bingung gak ono topik e,,,  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

mendingan bahas lomba semarang iki pie..... sido po ora   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

loh mosok ra sido lomba semarang e?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

ya kudune sido....mosok ameh batal.....aku wes nyiapke iwak lho....

----------


## seven7colour

Hari ini jam 21:21 main main dong ke regional Surabaya

----------


## troy

> Hari ini jam 21:21 main main dong ke regional Surabaya


org semarang gak dikasih tau om....

----------


## troy

semarang bentar lagi mau 200 lho....dimana warga semarang?????

----------


## seven7colour

> Hari ini jam 21:21 main main dong ke regional Surabaya


mrBUNTA Secret Pond Revealed
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=124&start=6240

----------


## troy

silahkan dikunjungi.....

----------


## seven7colour

Kok Semarang tidak ada yang muncul ya..........

Atau berubah jadi Surabaya v 2.0   ::  
Mulai mendekati page 200  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

hadirrrr wah ngeri tenan nang kolame gajah   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> mendingan bahas lomba semarang iki pie..... sido po ora



wah harus jadi om lombane..........kudu podo teko kabeh lho ya??

----------


## wahyu

> hadirrrr wah ngeri tenan nang kolame gajah


hel ono rapat maneh kapan?????.............  ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

podo neng endi ya..............kok sepi.................  ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> hadirrrr wah ngeri tenan nang kolame gajah


Kalau ke Surabaya jangan lupa mampir........  ::

----------


## wahyu

oeeeee...............oeeeeeee....................o  m bunta ak mau kesurabaya nih mau nagih...........

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Hari ini jam 21:21 main main dong ke regional Surabaya
> 
> 
> mrBUNTA Secret Pond Revealed
> http://www.koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f=10 ... start=6240



kok koleksi ikannya gak difoto sekalian............  ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> ya kudune sido....mosok ameh batal.....aku wes nyiapke iwak lho....


om troy siapin ikan yg banyak.........tetep jadi kok om lombanya???

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> ...


Lupa bawa baju selam om.....
Susah om kalau moto ikan-nya di kolam yang ada di hutan belantara.....



SEMARANG - Sudah *Page 200*  ::

----------


## wahyu

::  hore....

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> hadirrrr wah ngeri tenan nang kolame gajah   
> 
> 
> hel ono rapat maneh kapan?????.............


ngko tak kabari maneh dan iki rung ono kabar teko bos e

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


laporanku udah lengkap? ada yg kurang gak?

----------


## mrbunta

waduh ada rapat gelap kie

----------


## seven7colour

> waduh ada rapat gelap kie


 Gelap tidak ada lampunya tah?   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> waduh ada rapat gelap kie
> 
> 
>  Gelap tidak ada lampunya tah?


ketokan e rapat BLACK MARKET ya...

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


Semua anggota harus melakukan gerakan tutup mulut ketok'e

----------


## troy

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

semua anggotanya harus berbadan gelap..................  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> semua anggotanya harus berbadan gelap..................


pake arang aja   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> semua anggotanya harus berbadan gelap..................  
> 
> 
> pake arang aja


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   ::   wes lengkap dan ngenteni rapat selanjutnya dengan bos pusat seng wingi teko nang majesty

----------


## mrbunta

loh loh loh
majesty yg mana?

----------


## h3ln1k

> loh loh loh
> majesty yg mana?


rahasia  :P  :P

----------


## wahyu

> wes lengkap dan ngenteni rapat selanjutnya dengan bos pusat seng wingi teko nang majesty


ok............  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ngko tak kabari maneh nak ono rapat

----------


## mrbunta

> ngko tak kabari maneh nak ono rapat


aku yo di kabari sisan yo

----------


## Soegianto

om kalau rapat bw gajah ?

----------


## mrbunta

> om kalau rapat bw gajah ?


ya iya lah.
kalau gak kan gak afdol  :P

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> om kalau rapat bw gajah ?
> 
> 
> ya iya lah.
> kalau gak kan gak afdol  :P


Balik Ke regional masing2  :P  nanti ada yang marah

----------


## tenonx

blon tau to........ semarang kan bentar lagi di merged ama surabaya   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> om kalau rapat bw gajah ?


harus om klo gak bawa....rasanya ada yg kurang  ::   ::

----------


## troy

yg pasti kalo gak ada gajah rapatnya gak ada yg mimpin.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

wuih........ absennya pada malem2 semua neh   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

hadirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## troy

hadirrrrrrrrr juga.....

----------


## mrbunta

loh yg punya rumah kok gak absen  ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Hadir.....

Om Tenonx maaf belum sempat kirim.... mulai Pagi sampai Malam aku diculik oleh gerombolan _Musketter_

----------


## h3ln1k

ini yang punya rumah absen   ::   wah lagi keno virus facebook i jan 2 hari yang lalu ketemu konco kuliah, sma, smp wingi ketemu konco SD soyo suwe ketemu konco TK playgroup   ::   ::    pengen tau jaman mudanya pak boni ada tuh    ::

----------


## mrbunta

> ini yang punya rumah absen    wah lagi keno virus facebook i jan 2 hari yang lalu ketemu konco kuliah, sma, smp wingi ketemu konco SD soyo suwe ketemu konco TK playgroup      pengen tau jaman mudanya pak boni ada tuh


wuahhhhhhhhhhh ada yg kena demam facebook juga

----------


## h3ln1k

lah wes piye saben dino nang emailku kebak bocah2 njaluk di add   ::   ::   yo wes bablas nang fesbuk

----------


## mrbunta

> lah wes piye saben dino nang emailku kebak bocah2 njaluk di add     yo wes bablas nang fesbuk


slametttttt aku gak daftar facebook. isa autis tenan   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   takut kedok mu terbongkar ngko diposting nang kene jaman gajah seh cilik  :P  :P

----------


## mrbunta

> takut kedok mu terbongkar ngko diposting nang kene jaman gajah seh cilik  :P  :P


  ::   ::  
tak kira menghilang kemana. piro hari gak muncul

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   lagi sibuk ngeadd friend

----------


## mrbunta

> lagi sibuk ngeadd friend


wadoh wadoh. sampe gak ikut lelang ikan bagus bagus

----------


## h3ln1k

kolame kebak jah ngko ae nak ono seng lowong   ::   sek ah kerjo sek ngomong karo kowe iso sampe ngko bengi   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> kolame kebak jah ngko ae nak ono seng lowong    sek ah kerjo sek ngomong karo kowe iso sampe ngko bengi


  ::   ::

----------


## troy

semarang gak onok acara mangan2 ta....

----------


## mrbunta

> semarang gak onok acara mangan2 ta....


surabaya tiap hari ada acara mangan mangan. jadi gak bisa diet iki

----------


## troy

mengko acarane jam 11 keatas ae ya....aku tak kerjo sek esuk iki.....

----------


## mrbunta

> mengko acarane jam 11 keatas ae ya....aku tak kerjo sek esuk iki.....


ok ok

----------


## seven7colour

> mengko acarane jam 11 keatas ae ya....aku tak kerjo sek esuk iki.....


Asyik mangan-mangan manehhhhh  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> ok ok


Aku nyusul abis meeting jam 10:00  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Asyik mangan-mangan manehhhhh


gak kesini ta. ikut gakkkkkkk

----------


## seven7colour

Ikutlah........masa makan makan gak ikut  ::

----------


## BeauKoi

wah sedih rek ga di ajak ambek gadjah  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> wah sedih rek ga di ajak ambek gadjah


ayoooooooooooo

----------


## seven7colour

> wah sedih rek ga di ajak ambek gadjah


Kok tidak datang......  ::  
Kenyang.........lho  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

wahduh mangan terus si gajah

----------


## seven7colour

> wahduh mangan terus si gajah


 Kan panggilan alam.....  ::

----------


## troy

besok acaranya ngapain?

----------


## mrbunta

> besok acaranya ngapain?


kerjabakti
toto toto   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Babat babat hutan buat jalan, sama pasang papan untuk duduk duduk di pinggir kolam...

Kok di thread Semarang? Balik2....

----------


## h3ln1k

wuizz akeh men acarane   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

beres....besok sore saya datang untuk inspeksi hasil kerja om gajah ya.......

----------


## INdragonZ

> wuizz akeh men acarane


yo mesti... jeneng e ae bonex...

----------


## h3ln1k

wah he eh ngko nak wes do kesel do pijetan   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

hahaha...pijet nde dekat nya om top ....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> hahaha...pijet nde dekat nya om top ....


pijet marakke kesel mesti ki

----------


## INdragonZ

marakke menggap - menggap ...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

loh pijet itu kan utk mengendorkan urat urat yg tegang.
kan betul toh

----------


## seven7colour

> loh pijet itu kan utk mengendorkan urat urat yg tegang.
> kan betul toh


Urat-urat semua di terapi....
Ditegangkan secara perlahan lalu dilemaskan secara perlahan juga....  ::  
Seperti waktu keseleo... lokasi keseleo ditegangkan dengan ditekan lalu diurut pelan pelan agar lemas kembali   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> loh pijet itu kan utk mengendorkan urat urat yg tegang.
> kan betul toh
> 
> 
> Urat-urat semua di terapi....
> Ditegangkan secara perlahan lalu dilemaskan secara perlahan juga....  
> Seperti waktu keseleo... lokasi keseleo ditegangkan dengan ditekan lalu diurut pelan pelan agar lemas kembali


lemas gak pha2 asal jgn sampe pilek aja om....  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> lemas gak pha2 asal jgn sampe pilek aja om....


 Kok bisa pilek? memangnya otot bisa pilek? Bingung aku....  ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> lemas gak pha2 asal jgn sampe pilek aja om.... 
> 
> 
>  Kok bisa pilek? memangnya otot bisa pilek? Bingung aku....


maksudnya berkeringat om....

----------


## mrbunta

gak lah. di situ kan dingin.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


Kalau sakit pasti berkeringat om Troy, kan nahan sakit   ::

----------


## troy

> gak lah. di situ kan dingin.


khan kena balsem

----------


## mrbunta

kalau sakit biasanya ada yg gak beres. perlu di bereskan itu   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> gak lah. di situ kan dingin.


Regional Surabaya kosong ditinggal ke Semarang semua   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> gak lah. di situ kan dingin.    
> 
> 
> Regional Surabaya kosong ditinggal ke Semarang semua


iyo. ayo pulanggggggggggggg

----------


## troy

iyo wes pulang surabaya aja....

----------


## seven7colour

> iyo wes pulang surabaya aja....


Ayo berangkatttttttt   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> lemas gak pha2 asal jgn sampe pilek aja om.... 
> 
> 
>  Kok bisa pilek? memangnya otot bisa pilek? Bingung aku....


ak melu om sing bingung2.....sing marai bingung seng enak...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

gak usah bingung. nanti sampe surabaya kan ngerti. kapan nang surabaya?

----------


## troy

> gak usah bingung. nanti sampe surabaya kan ngerti. kapan nang surabaya?


iya..denger2 om wahyu mau surabaya ya....gajah udh gak sabar ngentertain om wahyu lho....

----------


## mrbunta

SIAPPPPP NDAN   ::

----------


## troy

> SIAPPPPP NDAN


wes mari bersih2 hutan ta....koq mijik on line ae....kapan mau inspeksi lagi sky jungle pond nya....

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> SIAPPPPP NDAN  
> 
> 
> wes mari bersih2 hutan ta....koq mijik on line ae....kapan mau inspeksi lagi sky jungle pond nya....


Gorong mari. Di culik kolir ijo. Iki ape nang enggon mu. Ngedrop hutan e

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


sipp...sip...tak enteni yo...mengko sopo ameh nandur....nek pot2an ya biarno  gak usah ditandur ndek lemah sek.....

----------


## mrbunta

Di kom ember ae idup

----------


## troy

> Di kom ember ae idup


emang keladi termasuk tanaman air ta......

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> Di kom ember ae idup
> 
> 
> emang keladi termasuk tanaman air ta......


Tua tua keladi makin tua makin BONEX...
Balik ke SURABAYA aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> gak usah bingung. nanti sampe surabaya kan ngerti. kapan nang surabaya?
> 
> 
> iya..denger2 om wahyu mau surabaya ya....gajah udh gak sabar ngentertain om wahyu lho....



iya nih......tinggal nunggu waktu aja untuk berangkat ksana......

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


gajah banyak keladi nya om...kesimpulannya paling keladi  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

Hahahahahahahahahaha

----------


## troy

> Hahahahahahahahahaha


wuih...on line dimana neh?

----------


## mrbunta

Di jalan oi

----------


## mrbunta

Di jalan oi

----------


## troy

tak pikir mijik dek om top....gak nggawa iwak ta....

----------


## mrbunta

Om top lungo. Sesok jupuk iwak.

----------


## seven7colour

> Om top lungo. Sesok jupuk iwak.


Aku melok ya

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> Om top lungo. Sesok jupuk iwak.
> 
> 
> Aku melok ya


jam 3 .

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


Jemput aku di Mxxxx Sxxxx yah....

----------


## mrbunta

ok. jam 3 ya tak jemput

----------


## seven7colour

> ok. jam 3 ya tak jemput


Okay, jangan lebih keburu aku jamuran disana nanti.....
Ayo balik... baru sadar ini regional Semarang  ::

----------


## mrbunta

pulang ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## seven7colour

> pulang ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Harusnya begitulah....   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

asem tenan ik basan forum e wes cepet gajah e posting nang ndi nang ndi   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

jemput ndek ndi iku?mengko awan iwak mu ameh kon jupuk ta.....shiro,showa,sanke ya?

----------


## mrbunta

> asem tenan ik basan forum e wes cepet gajah e posting nang ndi nang ndi


  ::   ::  
kapan maneh ngebuttttttttttt

----------


## mrbunta

> jemput ndek ndi iku?mengko awan iwak mu ameh kon jupuk ta.....shiro,showa,sanke ya?


mengko sore 0om
tapi jare showa ada arek ser. lek dino iki gak di jupuk arek e. yo tak gowo moleh

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> jemput ndek ndi iku?mengko awan iwak mu ameh kon jupuk ta.....shiro,showa,sanke ya?
> 
> 
> mengko sore 0om
> tapi jare showa ada arek ser. lek dino iki gak di jupuk arek e. yo tak gowo moleh


Iwak'e gajah payu berarti mangan mangan yo om Troy?
Aku tak poso disek ben iso mangan akeh....

----------


## mrbunta

gorong payu wekkkk. nanti mau tak masukkan kolam ku

----------


## topkoifarm

> Iwak'e gajah payu berarti mangan mangan yo om Troy?Aku tak poso disek ben iso mangan akeh....


....nek gajah e molor....KALIREN.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

kene pokok e ndongake iwak e gajah payu terus...nek iso payu ne siji2 wae...dadi mangan e iso ping akeh....

----------


## seven7colour

> kene pokok e ndongake iwak e gajah payu terus...nek iso payu ne siji2 wae...dadi mangan e iso ping akeh....


Turut mendoakan om, moga moga ikan ikannya laku 1. Perharinya

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> kene pokok e ndongake iwak e gajah payu terus...nek iso payu ne siji2 wae...dadi mangan e iso ping akeh....
> 
> 
> Turut mendoakan om, moga moga ikan ikannya laku 1. Perharinya


pasti dech.....

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


Plat L kok main di Plat H?  ::

----------


## troy

pindahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........

----------


## seven7colour

> pindahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........


Om Troy harus di

----------


## mrbunta

> kene pokok e ndongake iwak e gajah payu terus...nek iso payu ne siji2 wae...dadi mangan e iso ping akeh....


  ::   ::  
dodol iwak 1. mangan. jadi mari oleh bayar an teko uwong. entek + tombok gae mangan mangan   ::   ::  
seng penting heppy

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> kene pokok e ndongake iwak e gajah payu terus...nek iso payu ne siji2 wae...dadi mangan e iso ping akeh....
> 
> 
>    
> dodol iwak 1. mangan. jadi mari oleh bayar an teko uwong. entek + tombok gae mangan mangan    
> seng penting heppy


Bonex Style

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> kene pokok e ndongake iwak e gajah payu terus...nek iso payu ne siji2 wae...dadi mangan e iso ping akeh....
> 
> 
>    
> dodol iwak 1. mangan. jadi mari oleh bayar an teko uwong. entek + tombok gae mangan mangan    
> seng penting heppy


...dino iki manganne mek soto pinggir dalan,,,  ::   .....tapi ..YUMMY...

----------


## mrbunta

> ...dino iki manganne mek soto pinggir dalan,,,   .....tapi ..YUMMY...


sesok makan besarrrrrrrrr. ada iwak payuuuuuu  ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ...dino iki manganne mek soto pinggir dalan,,,   .....tapi ..YUMMY...
> 
> 
> sesok makan besarrrrrrrrr. ada iwak payu


nek payu ya gak masalah....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ...


Makan-makan...... Horeeee

----------


## mrbunta

asikkkkkkk

----------


## troy

ada satu syarat...yg boleh ikut mesti punya kolam dulu...gimana jah?setuju gak?

----------


## mrbunta

akurrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## seven7colour

Om Troy Sengaja

----------


## seven7colour

> akurrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Om Bunta aku blackmail lagi loh

----------


## topkoifarm

hadirrrrrrrrrrrrrr..

----------


## seven7colour

> hadirrrrrrrrrrrrrr..


Kok cuma hadirrrrrrr?

----------


## topkoifarm

::   ::  ...nambah setoran,,,,gak melok i....gak ro topik ke...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> ...nambah setoran,,,,gak melok i....gak ro topik ke...


OM Top kena

----------


## troy

om top bingung neh....kena dead line malem ini....

----------


## topkoifarm

> om top bingung neh....kena dead line malem ini....


..mestine...tgl.19...gara2 kolor....program ancur..  ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> om top bingung neh....kena dead line malem ini....
> 
> 
> ..mestine...tgl.19...gara2 kolor....program ancur..


  ::   ::   ::  emang ada apa dgn tgl 19

----------


## topkoifarm

::   ::   ::  .....ana ana ae,,,,MANGAN,  ::   ::

----------


## troy

ok....

----------


## seven7colour

> ok....


OK?

----------


## seven7colour

> .....ana ana ae,,,,MANGAN,


Tanggal 19 ya om Top

----------


## topkoifarm

ati2 kucing nge lemu,,,

----------


## seven7colour

> ati2 kucing nge lemu,,,


Makan burayak terus

----------


## h3ln1k

wah jan bonex2 do trek2 an ki   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> wah jan bonex2 do trek2 an ki


podo ngebut mari trek e lancar...sing aku bingung si gajah iku sakjane ngoyak opo ya.....  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> podo ngebut mari trek e lancar...sing aku bingung si gajah iku sakjane ngoyak opo ya.....


ngoyak 5757   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> podo ngebut mari trek e lancar...sing aku bingung si gajah iku sakjane ngoyak opo ya.....  
> 
> 
> ngoyak 5757


nanggung....sekalian 9999 aja.....pecah digit di koi-s

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


SIAPPPPPPPPP ndan

----------


## seven7colour

> wah jan bonex2 do trek2 an ki


Bunta iki pokok'e , ora delok kanan kiri maneh...

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


9999, om Troy tambah

----------


## mario85

kpan nih meh kumpul q gek ntes balik q tapi tak turu sek rung turu dari kmaren..yo majalahku nang dodyy yo hel yo tak dolan kono wes..

----------


## h3ln1k

> kpan nih meh kumpul q gek ntes balik q tapi tak turu sek rung turu dari kmaren..yo majalahku nang dodyy yo hel yo tak dolan kono wes..


he eh jupuk en   ::

----------


## troy

kumpul dek suroboyo ae....sekalian nagih.....

----------


## seven7colour

> kumpul dek suroboyo ae....sekalian nagih.....


Bonex jadi malu........ada yang hutang belum bayar ternyata...

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> kumpul dek suroboyo ae....sekalian nagih.....
> 
> 
> Bonex jadi malu........ada yang hutang belum bayar ternyata...


bukan saya lho.....

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Bonex jadi malu........ada yang hutang belum bayar ternyata...
> 
> 
> bukan saya lho.....


Kalau om Troy pasti , wong beli pompa 6000 liter/jam di tukar jadi 10.000 liter/jam.... Thank You om Troy

----------


## seven7colour

Salah seh, harusnya om Troy

----------


## mrbunta

> Salah seh, harusnya om Troy


  ::   ::   ::  
ada yg mulai keracunan dikit dikit

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Salah seh, harusnya om Troy 
> 
> 
>     
> ada yg mulai keracunan dikit dikit


mulai bikin tempat fitness dgn extra oksigen ya.....  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> ...


kan gak pernah liat koi berotot   ::

----------


## troy

saya tunggu report nya om kolor dan om bunta ya....

----------


## mrbunta

> saya tunggu report nya om kolor dan om bunta ya....


siappppp

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> saya tunggu report nya om kolor dan om bunta ya....
> 
> 
> siappppp


balik....balik.....

----------


## mrbunta

loh yg punya rumah kok pada gak ada semua nih. ayo pulanggggggggggggg

----------


## troy

> loh yg punya rumah kok pada gak ada semua nih. ayo pulanggggggggggggg


kota yg di huni oleh tamu.....  ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

*Pulang*......

----------


## h3ln1k

> *Pulang*......


loh piye toh malah do balik kabeh iki tuan rumahe wes teko   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> *Pulang*......
> 
> 
> loh piye toh malah do balik kabeh iki tuan rumahe wes teko


Mau , habis gerilya.....

----------


## h3ln1k

halah halah malah ameh turu   ::

----------


## troy

tuan rumah e nek teko telat terus....mosok tamu ne ngenteni terus....

----------


## mrbunta

iyo. wes wes. gak di sugui kopi opo lumpia

----------


## troy

suguhan e gak tau metu

----------


## Gom 7rait

> suguhan e gak tau metu


Sabar Bro, teh cap jenggot e sedang diseduh...  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

teh enak e pake lumpia semarang yo

----------


## Gom 7rait

Wes...wis tak kontek Bu-le nang semarang tgl juni mo kesana gowo iwa...

----------


## troy

> Wes...wis tak kontek Bu-le nang semarang tgl juni mo kesana gowo iwa...


sapa tuch Bu-le?

----------


## tenonx

bulek...... istrinya paman .. alias bibi   ::   ::   ::   ::  
mungkin   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

> bulek...... istrinya paman .. alias bibi    
> mungkin


Aduh rek...blajar boso jowo ora iso-iso...  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

wkwkwkwkwkwk

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   angger tuan rumahe teko tamune wes ilang kabeh

----------


## seven7colour

> angger tuan rumahe teko tamune wes ilang kabeh


Ben teko gak onok tuan rumahne

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> bulek...... istrinya paman .. alias bibi    
> mungkin  
> 
> 
> Aduh rek...blajar boso jowo ora iso-iso...


tak pikir om gom ngimport bule teko ndi ngono.....

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by Gom 7rait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> ...


Teko iku gawe ada'e teh yo?

----------


## troy

::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> 


Garing untu'e

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
>   
> 
> 
> Garing untu'e


untung ne om kolor malah kemeripik.....

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


Kripik tah?

----------


## topkoifarm

krioik opo  ::  ...kripik konishi...ta...

----------


## mrbunta

> krioik opo  ...kripik konishi...ta...


wuenak loh

----------


## troy

aku gak gelem.....

----------


## seven7colour

> aku gak gelem.....


Keripik iki tah?

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> krioik opo  ...kripik konishi...ta...
> 
> 
> wuenak loh


...gajah pernah ngincipi...  ::

----------


## troy

ada yg pernah ngincipi...katane kecut rasa ne....

----------


## mrbunta

wuenakkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## seven7colour

> wuenakkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


Hahahahahaha

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> wuenakkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> 
> Hahahahahaha


mau coba?
besok tak siapkan. sekalian dengan susu. buat sereal

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


Jorok kok di regional orang.....

----------


## troy

gpp...regional ini udh berhasil di jajah koq....udh seperti rumah sendiri

----------


## mrbunta

> gpp...regional ini udh berhasil di jajah koq....udh seperti rumah sendiri


wong gak ada penghuninya   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> gpp...regional ini udh berhasil di jajah koq....udh seperti rumah sendiri


Yo wes lah.....

----------


## h3ln1k

wong semarang ilang kabeh   ::

----------


## troy

penjajah e wes ameh turu....

----------


## mrbunta

> penjajah e wes ameh turu....


wes  kabeh

----------


## h3ln1k

walah gajah e turu   ::   ::

----------


## troy

hoam....

----------


## seven7colour

> hoam....


Hidden manehhh  ::

----------


## mrbunta

tangi tangi tangi

----------


## h3ln1k

mentang2 wes 6000 mandek si gajah  :P  :P

----------


## seven7colour

> mentang2 wes 6000 mandek si gajah  :P  :P


Hahahahahaha....... Pilih om H3ln1k untuk sub-Mod Semarang dan mrBunta untuk sub-Mod Surabaya

----------


## h3ln1k

walah walah jurkam e ki   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> mentang2 wes 6000 mandek si gajah  :P  :P
> 
> 
> Hahahahahaha....... Pilih om H3ln1k untuk sub-Mod Semarang dan mrBunta untuk sub-Mod Surabaya


setuju....

----------


## troy

gajah lagi puasa posting...menjaga angka cantik....

----------


## seven7colour

> gajah lagi puasa posting...menjaga angka cantik....


6000 Forever

----------


## h3ln1k

gajah gemblung   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

sesuk gajah langsung ganti nick....   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> sesuk gajah langsung ganti nick....


Demi 6000 Forever

----------


## h3ln1k

ganti dadi gajah bengkak   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> ganti dadi gajah bengkak


Om Helmi jangan lupa makan-makannya.....
Kalau aku main ke Regional Semarang jangan dimarahin yah apalagi di banned  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

om kolor kalo maen ke semarang aku ojo di candid ya   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> Om Helmi jangan lupa makan-makannya.....
> Kalau aku main ke Regional Semarang jangan dimarahin yah apalagi di banned


boleh..... asal jangan lupa upetinya........ koi sak pickup   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

nak om kolor ga koi tapi kamera sak pick up   ::

----------


## troy

wuih...katane om kolor mau nonton?koq malah on line...gak sabar jd org terkenal ya....

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   ::   ndi kolor ijo ne

----------


## troy

> ndi kolor ijo ne


lagi malu2 kucing....

----------


## h3ln1k

hehehe edit edit   ::

----------


## troy

om kolor lagi dalam proses menjadi org terkenal....

----------


## troy

walaupun bawa senjata...tetep lebih canggih senjata ane...cuman itu senjata nya maut lho....

----------


## troy

awal nya terasa sedikit canggung mulai dikenal org....rada malu2.....

----------


## troy

akhirnya merasa sangat happy....mulai suka nampang kalo lihat camera ane.....

----------


## h3ln1k

wuah nang ndi2 ono om kolor   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> wuah nang ndi2 ono om kolor


gak cuman postingan e....tapi foto ne ya melok neng ngendi2.....  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

hue eh   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

omong-omong...... iku gajah e kok kalah gedi ambek kolor......   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

opone sing kalah gedhi? anu e ta?

----------


## h3ln1k

wah ojo vulgar2 om   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

> wah ojo vulgar2 om


g vulgar iki... maksudnya anu = badannya.... hahahah....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   wah balek sek ah

----------


## troy

weteng e tetep lebih gede weteng e gajah.....

----------


## tenonx

bukane.... pantat e???   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

hel...perkenalan mu koq gak onok?

----------


## tenonx

ada..... pake search forum aja..... kalo ga di bagian perkenalan awal2   ::   ::   ::  
kit mau ki ternyata cuman nggoleki kuwi to  :P  :P

----------


## rvidella

buat rekan-rekan solo, semarang, dan jogja .....

semoga grow out ini bisa jadi kegiatan buat hobbyist koi di solo, jogja, semarang heehehehe

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4453

Sakai Sanke Grow Out di SOLO

----------


## seven7colour

Wah bisa-bisa aku dipecat jadi wartawan ni.....

Lebih canggih om Troy kata Redakturku... lebih mantapppppp  ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

*Tolong BANTU Regional Surabaya memilih CALON MODERATOR di*  viewtopic.php?f=10&t=4440

*Candidate Photo*
Terlihat kalau seven7colour adalah seorang _TUKANG PHOTO_ saja dan jauh berbeda dengan *TEAM SUKSES TTM* (*T*opkoifarm, *T*roy dan *M*rbunta) 
*Jadi jangan pilih seven7colour*

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   ::   wah jan kampanye tenan

----------


## troy

wah...om kolor pembalasan nya lebah mantaff.....aku sampe rada2 shock.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> wah...om kolor pembalasan nya lebah mantaff.....aku sampe rada2 shock.....


  ::   ::   shock breaker

----------


## seven7colour

> wah...om kolor pembalasan nya lebah mantaff.....aku sampe rada2 shock.....


Hahahahahahaha Shock apanya? Paling cuman tangannya om Bunta yang Shock......

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   si gajah saiki mung dadi spy

----------


## seven7colour

> si gajah saiki mung dadi spy


TOPO pendem

----------


## h3ln1k

semar pendem   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> semar pendem

----------


## troy

gajah puasa total....

----------


## seven7colour

> gajah puasa total....


Hahahahahaha om Bunta, serius belajar jadi Moderator om....

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> gajah puasa total....
> 
> 
> Hahahahahaha om Bunta, serius belajar jadi Moderator om....


kelihatannya gajah juga puasa makan ya....ada undangan makan koq ketok an e gak tertarik juga....

----------


## seven7colour

Demi 6000

----------


## INdragonZ

angka 6000 sangat berarti rupanya...

----------


## seven7colour

> angka 6000 sangat berarti rupanya...


6000 oooo......

----------


## h3ln1k

angka keramat e gajah   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> angka keramat e gajah


 6000 ku.......

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   jan gajah sampe seharian iki mung dadi spy

----------


## seven7colour

> jan gajah sampe seharian iki mung dadi spy


Benar - benar tahan segala godaan, tidak salah dipilih jadi Moderator

----------


## h3ln1k

asem tenan gajah dadi moderator saiki menengan   ::   ::

----------


## troy

gajah berubah karakter nya setelah jd moderator....

----------


## h3ln1k

> gajah berubah karakter nya setelah jd moderator....


he eh dadi ga asik   ::

----------


## troy

ya mesti jaga image dulu donk hel...suwe2  mengko lak kumat maneh.....

----------


## seven7colour

> ya mesti jaga image dulu donk hel...suwe2  mengko lak kumat maneh.....


Target om Bunta 5 digit loh..... berarti 9999, eh salah 10.000

----------


## troy

rasa e nek wes 5 digit bakal topo suwe.....

----------


## seven7colour

> rasa e nek wes 5 digit bakal topo suwe.....


Topo Broto

----------


## tenonx

Ternyata diem2 om Helmy menyiapkan slogan yg begitu MANTAB

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   ::   kampanye kampanyee

----------


## troy

seng nge vote semarang luweh akeh timbang sby ya....

----------


## torajiro

kemana semua nih org2..?

----------


## INdragonZ

kampanyeeee.... terruuuuuz....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

wah om torajiro udh come back...

----------


## seven7colour

> seng nge vote semarang luweh akeh timbang sby ya....


Iyaa yaa......  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   jan kok iso seng milih akeh e rak njamak nang semarang   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> jan kok iso seng milih akeh e rak njamak nang semarang


malah seng dek suroboyo koq sepi ya....jgn yg milih massa ne om helmi ya.....

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   mbuh kuwi ga mudeng iso2 ne ki ojo2 beryl ki nambah2 i contrenganku   ::

----------


## troy

> mbuh kuwi ga mudeng iso2 ne ki ojo2 beryl ki nambah2 i contrenganku


wah...ada apa2 neh....masak di koi's masih ada KKN

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   nunggu admin moco postingan iki

----------


## seven7colour

> mbuh kuwi ga mudeng iso2 ne ki ojo2 beryl ki nambah2 i contrenganku


Hahahahahahaha, kena operasi subuh mungkin?

----------


## seven7colour

> nunggu admin moco postingan iki


Pasti om Helmi kena semprot lagi....

----------


## h3ln1k

::   nak admin nesu ngko malah bagi2 iwak maneh   ::

----------


## troy

> nak admin nesu ngko malah bagi2 iwak maneh


wah...iki ca mod baru iki emang kompor e banter ya....wong sabar dipancing di kongkon nesu....

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
>   nak admin nesu ngko malah bagi2 iwak maneh
> 
> 
> wah...iki ca mod baru iki emang kompor e banter ya....wong sabar dipancing di kongkon nesu....


  ::   ::   salah e dewe nambah nambahi gawean aku   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


Ora nambahin kok cuman bonus-in, wong sampeyan dilimpah'i bonus koi yo seneng to....

----------


## troy

ya bantu om admin donk....

----------


## h3ln1k

> ya bantu om admin donk....


siappp ndan   ::

----------


## troy

koq sepi...dimana bonex2?

----------


## mario85

> koq sepi...dimana bonex2?


q ono aku ra reti seng laen

----------


## troy

lagi podo topo mar....iki lagi musim topo pendem...

----------


## mario85

> lagi podo topo mar....iki lagi musim topo pendem...


q lho gek chat diluar ma wahyu chivas hunting shiro q lho

----------


## troy

shiro  tosai omosako ya....podo poso posting...jogoi angka keramat....

----------


## mario85

> shiro  tosai omosako ya....podo poso posting...jogoi angka keramat....


he'e omo pengene sih seng high quality kui tapi larang tenan..jogoi angka keramat maksute opo

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> shiro  tosai omosako ya....podo poso posting...jogoi angka keramat....
> 
> 
> he'e omo pengene sih seng high quality kui tapi larang tenan..jogoi angka keramat maksute opo


setahu ku omo seng high quality harga dikisaran 5-15an.....iku biasane masih putih2.....seng penting nek lihat shiro di putihnya dulu nomer satu....nek item bagus tapi mangkak ya sepet di mata....

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


he'e mahal e 100rb yen an mboh seng nggone emaile dodo kui podo karo seng samurai tapi kok wes podo finish yo aku sakjane cari yg lum kluar sumine e...

eh la nek luster kui opo to

----------


## troy

he'e mahal e 100rb yen an mboh seng nggone emaile dodo kui podo karo seng samurai tapi kok wes podo finish yo aku sakjane cari yg lum kluar sumine e...

eh la nek luster kui opo to[/quote]
luster iku sinar e.....

----------


## seven7colour

> he'e mahal e 100rb yen an mboh seng nggone emaile dodo kui podo karo seng samurai tapi kok wes podo finish yo aku sakjane cari yg lum kluar sumine e...
> 
> eh la nek luster kui opo to


luster iku sinar e.....[/quote]

Luster = Sinar ya? bukannya Kilau?
Sinar mengeluarkan cahaya, Kilau memantulkan cahaya.

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> he'e mahal e 100rb yen an mboh seng nggone emaile dodo kui podo karo seng samurai tapi kok wes podo finish yo aku sakjane cari yg lum kluar sumine e...
> 
> eh la nek luster kui opo to
> 
> 
> luster iku sinar e.....


Luster = Sinar ya? bukannya Kilau?
Sinar mengeluarkan cahaya, Kilau memantulkan cahaya.[/quote]
pokok e ngono we...  ::

----------


## seven7colour

Ngono ae ngamuk   ::

----------


## troy

::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Kumat pisan cah iki, mari ngamuk kok ngakak....  ::

----------


## troy

nek ngono   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Mari ngamuk, ngakak, nangis......
Koyok caleg seng kalah pemilu ae, akeh seng melbu rsj   ::

----------


## troy

wes...turu...hoam....

----------


## seven7colour

Iki offline maneh.....

----------


## seven7colour

> wes...turu...hoam....


Temenan ditinggal turu aku   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ayo tangi tangi

----------


## seven7colour

Tangiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.... jam piro iki   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

hehe piye acarane dino iki blackmail sopo ae om?

----------


## seven7colour

> hehe piye acarane dino iki blackmail sopo ae om?


Blackmail om Helmi and om Tenonx  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

:P  :P  ga iso yoo

----------


## seven7colour

> :P  :P  ga iso yoo


Serius...... nang semarang aaaaaaa....

Wess wess boss wes ngomel, kerjo disek...

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   sukurrinnn

----------


## troy

boss mu koq galak men ta om....

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   galak tenan bos e om kolor

----------


## tenonx

lha pie.... bos e kan sing iso dikeloni....  :P  :P   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> lha pie.... bos e kan sing iso dikeloni....  :P  :P


wuihhh tenane nong?

----------


## troy

kalo gak nurut sama bos ntar malem gak dikasih.....

----------


## tenonx

koe ki ra percoyonan ro aku sih hel  :P   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

oalahh bos e bojone dewe to   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

wah..... maklum deh...... pemimpin keluarga yang sakinah...... dadi ora langsung donk nek diomongi ngunu   ::   ::   ::   :P  :P

----------


## troy

> wah..... maklum deh...... pemimpin keluarga yang sakinah...... dadi ora langsung donk nek diomongi ngunu    :P


  ::   ::   ::  gak podo mbek dee nonx....

----------


## tenonx

iki helmy ngganti gajah.. topo broto........ nek kelingan tp....... tadi 3993 tembus..... saiki 4000   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

nek do kenek angka cantik podo topo bronto....

----------


## seven7colour

> nek do kenek angka cantik podo topo *bronto*....


Topo BRONTO opo Topo BROTO

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> nek do kenek angka cantik podo topo *bronto*....
> 
> 
> Topo BRONTO opo Topo BROTO


podo wae.....

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


BRONTOseno iku jamu kuat om....(_kata om Bunta seh_)

----------


## seven7colour

> oalahh bos e bojone dewe to


  ::  Baru nyadar.......... Boss bojo dewe ...... berarti kerjo ora kerjo gak opo opo
iso alasan "Bos, istri dirumah minta jatah terus makanya sering terlambat dan bolos"

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   pantes om kolor wedi tenan wedi nak ga dike i jatah  :P

----------


## seven7colour

> pantes om kolor wedi tenan wedi nak ga dike i jatah  :P


Hus SARU tuh...

----------


## h3ln1k

awas tak baned ke  :P

----------


## mrbunta

> awas tak baned ke  :P


wkwkwkwkkwkw
saiki iso ngeband yo om helmi
biasa manggung nang endih   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

biasa ke kampung2   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> awas tak baned ke  :P


Hahahhaaha, belum jadi udah GALAK nih...

----------


## mrbunta

> biasa ke kampung2


gak masalah. inul dulu juga   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ketularan gajah   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> ketularan gajah


huz. kok nular. aku ini bukan penyakit menular

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ketularan gajah  
> 
> 
> huz. kok nular. aku ini bukan penyakit menular


tapi GAJAH yang menular....

----------


## h3ln1k

::   virus gajah

----------


## mrbunta

> virus gajah


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

nah tho virus gajah marake nesunan  :P  :P

----------


## mrbunta

> nah tho virus gajah marake nesunan  :P  :P


  ::   ::   ::  
gak iso opo opo iki
wong nonggo

----------


## seven7colour

Virus GAJAH......merupakan varian baru VIRUS yang baik untuk KOI, Koi lokal bisa jadi KOI Import / Jumbo gara-gara virus ini

----------


## mrbunta

:P  :P

----------


## h3ln1k

> :P  :P


huss ga boleh cuman melet tan baned loh   ::

----------


## mrbunta

wadoh camod e galak banget  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> wadoh camod e galak banget


nak posting kudu ono tulisane ga entuk smiley ne tok  :P  sek jumatan sek   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> wadoh camod e galak banget   
> 
> 
> nak posting kudu ono tulisane ga entuk smiley ne tok  :P  sek jumatan sek


titippppppppppppppppp
awas gak di absen no
aku lek di DO tak serok iwak mu sak kolam

----------


## h3ln1k

ga popo seroken iwakku sak kolam meh entek onone iwak sumatra  :P

----------


## mrbunta

> ga popo seroken iwakku sak kolam meh entek onone iwak sumatra  :P


aku wes di absen no?

----------


## h3ln1k

wes  :P

----------


## mrbunta

arigato helmi san

----------


## h3ln1k

wo bu xien

----------


## mrbunta

> wo bu xien


opo iku   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> wo bu xien
> 
> 
> opo iku


  ::  aku yo gak eroh....

----------


## tenonx

brati luwih pakar helmy drpd awak e dewe yo   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> brati luwih pakar helmy drpd awak e dewe yo


Hahahhahahah "wo ma nin top" kale  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

bu yao  :P

----------


## mrbunta

glodak ........
tambah gak mudeng

----------


## tenonx

> Hahahhahahah "wo ma nin top" kale


gajah ro helmy brati podo..... ngerti ne mung WOT ro MOT  :P   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Hahahhahahah "wo ma nin top" kale 
> 
> 
> gajah ro helmy brati podo..... ngerti ne mung WOT ro MOT  :P


  ::  ...sopo seng di ntop..

----------


## troy

::   ::   ::   OOT

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Pu tung.......

----------


## seven7colour

> 


Huzzz ngakak  ::

----------


## INdragonZ

konnichi wa ii desu   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

waa nak kuwi aku mudeng e konishi pakan iwak   ::   ayo2 ramein lelang lelang http://www.koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=4521

----------


## seven7colour

> konnichi wa ii desu


Jangan smurf pakai bahasa smurf nanti smurf bisa smurf dan smufnya jadi smurf

----------


## h3ln1k

halah om kolor ketularan gajah offline barang  :P  :P

----------


## INdragonZ

> waa nak kuwi aku mudeng e konishi pakan iwak


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

> Jangan smurf pakai bahasa smurf nanti smurf bisa smurf dan smufnya jadi smurf


  ::   ::   ::     Moushiwake gozaimasen

----------


## h3ln1k

wah tambah rak mudeng aku   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Jangan smurf pakai bahasa smurf nanti smurf bisa smurf dan smufnya jadi smurf
> 
> 
>        Moushiwake gozaimasen


...artine,,,,mau sore iwak e gorong kazi makan sendal..

----------


## mrbunta

Lek iku larang makan e. Daripada iwak e

----------


## troy

abolonesika esouki enin topoi yongbo boyor....
ada yg tau artinya gak.....  ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

gampang.....

abalon e besok senin top koi yang mau bayarin   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> gampang.....
> 
> abalon e besok senin top koi yang mau bayarin


coba tanya om top aja nonx...  ::

----------


## seven7colour

Ayo om TOP dijawab............

----------


## troy

ditunggu konfirmasi nya ya....  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

waa makan2 lagi   ::

----------


## troy

ya iya hel....pokoke surabaya selalu ada pesta....

----------


## seven7colour

> ya iya hel....pokoke surabaya selalu ada pesta....


Always PARTY TIME

----------


## h3ln1k

jan bonex2 ki seng olahraga usus e orak awak e  mangaan ae terus  ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> jan bonex2 ki seng olahraga usus e orak awak e  mangaan ae terus


Makan-makan.................
Ada yang ulang tahun hari ini...........  ::

----------


## INdragonZ

om top ulang tahun nih... ihiy....

----------


## h3ln1k

tenane kiy  :P

----------


## INdragonZ

tenanan om ...

@om top: Otanjoubi omedetou! (heppi d'day)

----------


## seven7colour

> tenane kiy  :P


Mau ke Surabaya? untuk pembuktian......  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> gampang.....
> 
> abalon e besok senin top koi yang mau bayarin


wuik. kok pinter terawang tenan om tenonx iki. TOP deh

----------


## mrbunta

HAPPY BIRTHDAY om toppppppppp
hari ini gak online om top. lagi private party
besok member party   ::

----------


## troy

> HAPPY BIRTHDAY om toppppppppp
> hari ini gak online om top. lagi private party
> besok member party


besok waktu nya kuishinbo club ya.....

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ayo jam piro ki mangan2 e   ::

----------


## troy

> ayo jam piro ki mangan2 e


mau nyusul ta....

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
>   ayo jam piro ki mangan2 e  
> 
> 
> mau nyusul ta....


Om Helmi masuk LIST undangan kok.....

----------


## troy

besok dateng surabaya jam piro hel?

----------


## seven7colour

Ditunggu ya om Helmi.....

----------


## h3ln1k

hehe ngko ae lah nak pas ono show tak nang surabaya

----------


## boby_icon

> hehe ngko ae lah nak pas ono show tak nang surabaya


lha baru tau aku kalo sampinganmu ternyata ndangdut antar kota to   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

tiwas e tak entenoi hel....

----------


## h3ln1k

::   yo suk ae pas nang surabaya tak melu mangan2 jare meh dijamu gajah mangan sedino ping 7   ::   ::

----------


## troy

melokkk....

----------


## SAPTO

dengar2 semarang mo ada kumpulan n bikin website sendiri ya?

----------


## doddy

> dengar2 semarang mo ada kumpulan n bikin website sendiri ya?


halo salam kenal om sapto. tinggal dimana nih? kumpulan? iya sering kumpul, lomba? juni11-12 website? gak kok cuma moderator regionalnya yg baro Om Helmy   ::

----------


## troy

jangan lupa berkenalan dgn moderator baru yg sakinah.....

----------


## mrbunta

iya om. kenalan ama om moderator semarang om  ::

----------


## seven7colour

Om Helmy saya kolor ijo mau memperkenalkan diri.....

----------


## mrbunta

iya. ini tamu harus kenalan dulu
kulonuwon. kulo hartono seko suroboyo.

----------


## h3ln1k

hayah ngko tak delete kabeh loh  :P

----------


## troy

ndoro helmy....kulo troy saking suroboyo....

----------


## h3ln1k

> ndoro helmy....kulo troy saking suroboyo....


  ::   wes apik kromo mu troy  :P

----------


## tenonx

lha wong asli solo kok... kudune yo apik kromo ne   ::   ::  

ketoke kromo ki kawin je..... padahal isih single kuwi si troy   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> lha wong asli solo kok... kudune yo apik kromo ne   
> ketoke kromo ki kawin je..... padahal isih single kuwi si troy


Troy sek single ya?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

single band pow   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> single band pow


POW iku opo yo?

----------


## troy

njenengan koq podo ngerasani kulo....monggo pinarak di bicarakaken mriki.

----------


## tenonx

> njenengan koq podo ngerasani kulo....monggo pinarak *di bicarakaken* mriki.


dipun endikake troy  :P   ::

----------


## troy

wes lali kromo ne opo...dadi di wenehi kromo madya mawon ndoro tenonx....sampeya niki koq ya mijik kentel yo...

----------


## tenonx

kulo menika saking yuswa sekawan sampun saged boso kromo inggil mas troy dugi sakmenika nggih tasih sering dipun agem  :P   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Troy di cari den bagus....

----------


## boby_icon

koq malah koyo mantenan to   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ning nong ning gunggg   ::

----------


## troy

sirah kulo nembe puyeng.....  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> sirah kulo nembe puyeng.....


puyeng wonten nopo mas troy?   ::

----------


## mrbunta

glodak. bahasa alien di pake

----------


## h3ln1k

> glodak. bahasa alien di pake


huss huss   ::   tak delete loh  :P

----------


## Soegianto

banyak yg galak yah sekarang dikit2 di lelet  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> banyak yg galak yah sekarang dikit2 di lelet


ga dilelet loh om   :P

----------


## troy

wuih...tanda2 kehadiran mammoth sudah mulai terasa....

----------


## seven7colour

Jumlah postingku setiap hari berkurang puluhan terus nih   ::   ::   ::  
Helpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> glodak. bahasa alien di pake
> 
> 
> huss huss    tak delete loh  :P


Sesama MOD kok ngancam   ::

----------


## troy

trus gimana mau GC kalo tiap hari malah berkurang... :P  :P  :P

----------


## troy

seminggu lagi bakal tidak GC lho....

----------


## h3ln1k

::   rasain luu

----------


## troy

abis gini bakal trend turun poin ya....

----------


## h3ln1k

::   tapi kan mau buka thread anyar maneh dadine iso nambah posting maneh   ::

----------


## troy

> tapi kan mau buka thread anyar maneh dadine iso nambah posting maneh


nggawe thread anayar seng bebas aturan dan tidak bisa di delete ya...

----------


## h3ln1k

::   sek sek ki aku meh blackmail Fariz Koi   ::   meh upload ki   ::

----------


## troy

menunggu...

----------


## seven7colour

> menunggu...


idem om Troy....Blackmail gaya Semarang.....

----------


## troy

muncul saingan baru...

----------


## seven7colour

> muncul saingan baru...


Jakarta, Semarang, Surabaya ada semua ternyata......

----------


## tenonx

Jogja ga kesebut ya    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Jogja ga kesebut ya


Jakarta, Surabaya, Semarang, Solo, Jogja.....

----------


## Soegianto

jogaja ngambek?  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ngambekan yogya  :P

----------


## seven7colour

> *jogaja* ngambek?


Jogaja = Bunta? iyo Bunta lagi ngambek....ora ketemu Jane nang hutan'e...

----------


## seven7colour

> ngambekan yogya  :P



Mosok Yogya ngambekan.....ora yo, sub mod Yogya uapik tenan.....


_PS: Om Tenonx jangan lupa traktir aku nang Malioboro yen aku nang Yogya_

----------


## h3ln1k

::   jebule ono pamrihe  om kolor :P  :P

----------


## seven7colour

> jebule ono pamrihe  om kolor :P  :P


Hus saru........
Om Helmi iyo uapik tenan wong'e cocok dadi sub Moderator......

_PS: Om Helmi jangan lupa dikirim KOI yang buat aku ya_

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
>   jebule ono pamrihe  om kolor :P  :P
> 
> 
> Hus saru........
> Om Helmi iyo uapik tenan wong'e cocok dadi sub Moderator......
> 
> tak guedekke   
> _PS: Om Helmi jangan lupa dikirim KOI yang buat aku ya_

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


  ::  Jadi malu

----------


## boby_icon

konangan    ::

----------


## seven7colour

> konangan


Iyo padahal wes tak tulis cuilik pol...  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   moderator gitu loh  :P

----------


## seven7colour

> moderator gitu loh  :P


Ampun Moderator   ::

----------


## tenonx

bukannya judulnya itu Ampun DJ   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> bukannya judulnya itu Ampun DJ


Ampun DJ...........................

Om Helmi doain saya dapat ijin dari BOS untuk acara di Semarang nanti................

----------


## Soegianto

nanti dibuatin surat rekomendaasi buat ijin sama bossss  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> nanti dibuatin surat rekomendaasi buat ijin sama bossss


Thanks om Soegi.........
Kalau bisa "BOS" sekalian di undang biar ikut keracunan................

----------


## tenonx

Pond Visit Tour de Semarang Rabu, 29 April 2009 start jam 8.00
Susunan acara :
1. Ponggok, tempat berlangsungnya GO Asagi Sakai
2. Solo (baru dipikirkan)
3. Semarang : Fariz Koi, Tamara Koi, ..... lain2 menyusul   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Pond Visit Tour de Semarang Rabu, 29 April 2009 start jam 8.00
> Susunan acara :
> 1. Ponggok, tempat berlangsungnya GO Asagi Sakai
> 2. Solo (baru dipikirkan)
> 3. Semarang : Fariz Koi, Tamara Koi, ..... lain2 menyusul


reportase di tunggu ya

----------


## seven7colour

> Pond Visit Tour de Semarang Rabu, 29 April 2009 start jam 8.00
> Susunan acara :
> 1. Ponggok, tempat berlangsungnya GO Asagi Sakai
> 2. Solo (baru dipikirkan)
> 3. Semarang : Fariz Koi, Tamara Koi, ..... lain2 menyusul


Penasaran Mode : ON  ::  

Kalau Solo masuk list berarti Blitar, Surabaya, Puncak, Bogor, dll masuk juga ya?

----------


## tenonx

> reportase di tunggu ya


gak duwe kameeeeerrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> Penasaran Mode : ON  
> 
> Kalau Solo masuk list berarti Blitar, Surabaya, Puncak, Bogor, dll masuk juga ya?


cek...... uadoheee.......
itu sih masuk semua, cuman tidak dalam satu pake   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Penasaran Mode : ON  
> 
> Kalau Solo masuk list berarti Blitar, Surabaya, Puncak, Bogor, dll masuk juga ya?
> 
> 
> cek...... uadoheee.......
> itu sih masuk semua, cuman tidak dalam satu pake


Tour de Java  ::  atau bisa juga Tour de Indonesia  ::

----------


## tenonx

> Tour de Java  atau bisa juga Tour de Indonesia


assssyyyyyiiiiiikkkkkkk.....
dah dapet sponsor tunggal...... Empire Foto Studio   ::   ::   ::  
manstaaaabbb

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Tour de Java  atau bisa juga Tour de Indonesia 
> 
> 
> assssyyyyyiiiiiikkkkkkk.....
> dah dapet sponsor tunggal...... Empire Foto Studio     
> manstaaaabbb


Rahasia yo..............

----------


## h3ln1k

::   kolor wes ketularan gajah rahasia nan  :P  :P

----------


## mrbunta

kan bonex selalu rahasia  :P

----------


## seven7colour

Secret Bonex

----------


## tenonx

sing penting sponsor tunggal e tetep jadi   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> sing penting sponsor tunggal e tetep jadi


  ::  Siapa yah?

----------


## tenonx

semarang........ surabaya....... sepi kabeh............
ketemu cuman ama kolor doank   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Kolor IJO lage......  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Kolor IJO lage......


  ::   rame loh yaa hadirrrr

----------


## mrbunta

hadirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## h3ln1k

*** _menunggu submod yogya dan casubmod solo ke semarang_ .... ***

----------


## tenonx

sabarr.........

masih di jogja.... blon jg ke ponggok.... belon brangkatnya ke semarang   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

jok lali oleh oleh e loh nonx

----------


## seven7colour

> *** _menunggu submod yogya dan casubmod solo ke semarang_ .... ***





> sabarr.........
> masih di jogja.... blon jg ke ponggok.... belon brangkatnya ke semarang





> jok lali oleh oleh e loh nonx


3 Pendekar berlatih bersama......
Peristiwa yang sangat langka.....

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> *** _menunggu submod yogya dan casubmod solo ke semarang_ .... ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ABADIKAN msk in CNN

----------


## mrbunta

jangan jangan udah latihan untuk november di surabaya nih  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> jangan jangan udah latihan untuk november di surabaya nih


wah om gajah gak jelas nih.........latihan apa maksudnya ????  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> jangan jangan udah latihan untuk november di surabaya nih 
> 
> 
> wah om gajah gak jelas nih.........latihan apa maksudnya ????


latihan silat om

----------


## Soegianto

kirain latihan yg mana ternyata silat yah
pakai pedang gak ?
kalau pakai pedang kaya yg bareng tenonx di blitar yahhh
kaburrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  rrrrrrrrr  ::

----------


## tenonx

pedang..... pedang apa...............
aku cuman punya pedang tumpul doank lho   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> pedang..... pedang apa...............
> aku cuman punya pedang tumpul doank lho


  ::   ::  maaaaaaaaaarahhhhh  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> pedang..... pedang apa...............
> aku cuman punya pedang tumpul doank lho   
> 
> 
>   maaaaaaaaaarahhhhh


Om Tenonx tuh om Soegi marah gara-gara gak diajak main pedangnya   ::

----------


## tenonx

tunggu di bandung aja ya   ::

----------


## mrbunta

wuahhhhhhhhhh ada date nih

----------


## ekawiyandi

> tunggu di bandung aja ya


selamat bertanding om..........!  ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> tunggu di bandung aja ya  
> 
> 
> selamat bertanding om..........!


Nggak berani ngeliput   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

napa om kolor ga ikut ke bandung?

----------


## mrbunta

> napa om kolor ga ikut ke bandung?


kalau ada sponsornya om kolor pasti berangkat   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

tambah maneh 1 jah kudu ono Surat Ijin Keluar Buat BOSS   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

sponsor nti dibuatin proposal
surat ijin nti dibikinin juga
pokoknya buat om 7 diservis apalagi mau meliputi lomba anggar  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> sponsor nti dibuatin proposal
> surat ijin nti dibikinin juga
> pokoknya buat om 7 diservis apalagi mau meliputi lomba anggar


Takut....... :P

----------


## tenonx

kolor e tambah laris   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> kolor e tambah laris


  ::  kok laris, wong gak dijual...............

----------


## ekawiyandi

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> kolor e tambah laris   
> 
> 
>   kok laris, wong gak dijual...............


gak dijual,tapi kalau disewakan boleh to om?  ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> ...


Tidaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaak...........................  ......

----------


## mrbunta

tidak salah lagi   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> Tidaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaak...........................  ......


tidak boleh kalo cuman sebentar...... rugi ngirimnya   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Tidaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaak...........................  ......
> 
> 
> tidak boleh kalo cuman sebentar...... rugi ngirimnya


Hahahahahahaha  ::

----------


## tenonx

kapan kirim????

----------


## seven7colour

> kapan kirim????


Today.............
Kok nama jadi Female? bukannya Tenonx itu Male?

----------


## tenonx

sipp.........

menggosip ya   ::   ::   :P

----------


## seven7colour

> sipp.........
> menggosip ya     :P


Nama siang dan nama malam ya?  ::

----------


## mrbunta

siang nya siapa ?
malem siapa?  ::

----------


## tenonx

nah lho......... gantian semarang dijajah surabaya lagi   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

lah penduduk semarang ilang kabeh  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> lah penduduk semarang ilang kabeh


Om Helmi........  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

hadirrrrrrrrrr   ::

----------


## mrbunta

wadohhhhhhhhhh
sub mod nya ilang.
di jajah ae wes semarang

----------


## Soegianto

SSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

----------


## seven7colour

> SSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


Code apa ini om?  ::

----------


## tenonx

kode artinya : jangan bilang siapa2   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

wkwkwkwk
hadir lagi

----------


## wahyu

hadir juga...............

----------


## seven7colour

> hadir juga...............


Selamat datang om Wahyu.....  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

iki kok isine malah thread absen   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> iki kok isine malah thread absen


lah sub moderator e ilang :P

----------


## tenonx

sibuk ngajar dosen e   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

mumpung lagi sibuk di jajah aja regional e  ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> mumpung lagi sibuk di jajah aja regional e


Serbuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  ::

----------


## mrbunta

nanti yg punya dateng bingung. kok penuh   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

ikut ah  ::

----------


## doddy

ono sing jogo iki yo....
hus...hus...hus....

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> mumpung lagi sibuk di jajah aja regional e   
> 
> 
> Serbuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


diserbuuuuuu aja biar penuh..................

----------


## doddy

tuh ada mamot bingung....  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> tuh ada mamot bingung....


  ::   ::  Mammoth iso bingung tah?

----------


## boby_icon

bingung kolore ilang gajahe   ::

----------


## mrbunta

weleh weleh.
om helmi sekarang jarang online kemana aja ya

----------


## ekawiyandi

> weleh weleh.
> om helmi sekarang jarang online kemana aja ya


ngabsen jah,,,lagi buka kelas,,,,ra diganggu.  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

wadoh. jadi kepala sekolah sekarang ya

----------


## seven7colour

> wadoh. jadi kepala sekolah sekarang ya


Hahahahaha selain yang kuncir ada yang baru lagi yah?

----------


## Soegianto

lagi pusing om helmy kita ada secret problem mudah2an cepat sembuh eh salah cepat beres yah om  ::

----------


## torajiro

hello..

----------


## ekawiyandi

> lagi pusing om helmy kita ada secret problem mudah2an cepat sembuh eh salah cepat beres yah om


semoga semua bisa teratasi,semangat yoo om helmi?!!  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

*SEMANGATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT*

----------


## h3ln1k

> *SEMANGATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT*


walah gede temen tulisane   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> *SEMANGATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT*
> 
> 
> walah gede temen tulisane


bia semangat

----------


## mrbunta

ilang maneh.
pie kie

----------


## ekawiyandi

> ilang maneh.
> pie kie


apane sing ilang meneh om jah?di ewangi goleki po?  ::

----------


## seven7colour

Semarang, wake up...............

----------


## mrbunta

sub mod e ilanggggg

----------


## tenonx

wedi......... soale dioyak-oyak gajah   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

iki loh sibuk nyiapno iki  :P  :P

----------


## seven7colour

::   Rajin-nya Sub Moderator SEMARANG ber-iklan   ::

----------


## ekawiyandi

> Rajin-nya Sub Moderator SEMARANG ber-iklan


yap,demi keberhasilan dan tanggung jawab kaliiii,sukses yo om?!  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Rajin-nya Sub Moderator SEMARANG ber-iklan


yo jelas tho yo jenenge ae sekretaris kan kudu sregep  :P  ngko ndak diomongi manajemen e elek   ::   mau tak kiro bonex do teko kabeh jebule mung reza koinia karo sopo yo mau lali   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
>   Rajin-nya Sub Moderator SEMARANG ber-iklan  
> 
> 
> yo jelas tho yo jenenge ae sekretaris kan kudu sregep  :P  ngko ndak diomongi manajemen e elek    mau tak kiro bonex do teko kabeh jebule mung reza koinia karo sopo yo mau lali


Om Top, Om Hendro, Om Troy, Om Sugeng, Om sopo maneh seng meluh?

----------


## INdragonZ

> Om Top, Om Hendro, Om Troy, Om Sugeng, Om sopo maneh seng meluh?


kok om2 kabeh yo? tante2 e endi?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

om top karo om troy ga melu seng ono wingi om sugeng om hendro karo reza koinia   ::

----------


## doddy

> om top karo om troy ga melu seng ono wingi om sugeng om hendro karo reza koinia


gajahe gak melu... keretane gak muat...  ::

----------


## torajiro

wah,semarang bakal rame nih keliatanne..  ::

----------


## torajiro

kpn2 ngadain acara show d lasem aja biar aku bisa datang...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Rajin-nya Sub Moderator SEMARANG ber-iklan


om gajah dan kawan2 wajib dateng.........  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> kpn2 ngadain acara show d lasem aja biar aku bisa datang...


kudu teko loh yo wong lasem mosok mung 4 jam tok ga teko  :P  nak ga teko ngko di baned   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
>   Rajin-nya Sub Moderator SEMARANG ber-iklan  
> 
> 
> om gajah dan kawan2 wajib dateng.........


tergantung om wahyu.
kalau wisata kuliner nya udah ada rundown nya budalllllllllllllllllll

----------


## Soegianto

> iki loh sibuk nyiapno iki  :P  :P


poster lagiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## mrbunta

om imoetz jadi ketularan ama helmi, poster terusssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## h3ln1k

::   disupport full ama om imoetz

----------


## tenonx

> yo jelas tho yo jenenge ae sekretaris kan kudu sregep  :P  ngko ndak diomongi manajemen e elek    mau tak kiro bonex do teko kabeh jebule mung reza koinia karo sopo yo mau lali


teko rapat ???   ::  
aku kok ra diundang??   ::

----------


## torajiro

> kudu teko loh yo wong lasem mosok mung 4 jam tok ga teko  :P  nak ga teko ngko di baned


  ::  kok ngadain acaranya nga pas hari minggu aja? klo hari minggu aku msh py kesempatan om,soalnya bisa ajak temen ku dtg. selain hari minggu kyk e nga bisa...  ::

----------


## torajiro

o.. bln juni ya... he3x... mungkin bisa dtg kyk e om tgl 14 e,soale hr minggu...   ::  moga2 aja bisa...  ::

----------


## mrbunta

ayooooooooooo siap siap.
ikan nya di finishing semuaaaaaaaa

----------


## seven7colour

> ayooooooooooo siap siap.
> ikan nya di finishing semuaaaaaaaa


Di kasih cat DUCO biar kinclong....atau di PLITUR aja Finishing-nya?

----------


## tenonx

monmo ama spirulina ....... super red deh   ::   ::

----------


## ekawiyandi

> monmo ama spirulina ....... super red deh


weit.......ana hasille po om?!wah perlu plagiat ki.....  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> monmo ama spirulina ....... super red deh


di duk ke loh nonh super red kujaku mu   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

kujaku ku melok isa menang gak yo?

----------


## h3ln1k

> kujaku ku melok isa menang gak yo?


nak seng bar mbok tatapke kayu yo ga iso lah  :P  :P

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> kujaku ku melok isa menang gak yo?
> 
> 
> nak seng bar mbok tatapke kayu yo ga iso lah  :P  :P


Kok begitu? Digoreng yah?

----------


## h3ln1k

mbuh iku gajah ga genah kujaku ditatap tatapno kayu   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> mbuh iku gajah ga genah kujaku ditatap tatapno kayu


  ::   Bingung akune saiki..............

----------


## h3ln1k

cekelan si BOS om nak bingung   ::

----------


## mrbunta

serius iki. kiro kiro iso menang gak yo.

----------


## h3ln1k

> serius iki. kiro kiro iso menang gak yo.


fotone posting sek koyok opo  :P

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> serius iki. kiro kiro iso menang gak yo.
> 
> 
> fotone posting sek koyok opo  :P


wkwkwkwkwkwkwkk
pinter e

----------


## h3ln1k

lah jare njaluk pendapat piye le meh nge i nak ga weruh iwak e koyok opo  :P

----------


## mrbunta

> lah jare njaluk pendapat piye le meh nge i nak ga weruh iwak e koyok opo  :P


yg lama ae.

----------


## h3ln1k

halah seng saiki to yo  :P

----------


## mrbunta

> halah seng saiki to yo  :P


rahasia. wkwkwkwkwkk
lek sippp. semarang sesok tak gowo

----------


## h3ln1k

fotone sek koyok opo nak iseh menyonyo bar ketatap kayu yo ngko pas pendaftaran tak des  :P

----------


## mrbunta

> fotone sek koyok opo nak iseh menyonyo bar ketatap kayu yo ngko pas pendaftaran tak des  :P


wes waras oi.   ::   ::   ::  
saiki rodo montoxx

----------


## h3ln1k

rak montoxx nak rak ono fotone  :P

----------


## mrbunta

> rak montoxx nak rak ono fotone  :P


RAHASIAAAAAAAAAAAA
tunggu juni ae. lek kira kira ok. aku bawa kok

----------


## h3ln1k

nak kiro2 rak ok tak des teko pendaftaran  :P

----------


## mrbunta

> nak kiro2 rak ok tak des teko pendaftaran  :P


 :P

----------


## ekawiyandi

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> fotone sek koyok opo nak iseh menyonyo bar ketatap kayu yo ngko pas pendaftaran tak des  :P
> 
> 
> wes waras oi.     
> saiki rodo montoxx


gawe penasaran nak ana istilah montoxx?!..  ::

----------


## tenonx

melu nonton ah...... ro gawa kamera ...... hp   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Ora mudeng wes.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

ra donk an  :P   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

http://&#91;img]http://i298.photobucket.....jpg&#91;/img]

----------


## wahyu

> http://&#91;img]http://i298.photobucket.....jpg&#91;/img]



mantabbbb  bener..........

----------


## wahyu

hayo.....om soegi ngapain di citose ama om robby....? eh bener ya kemaren om robby????

----------


## DINO_SMG

halo...
aku anak semarang... domisili di banyumanik...
salan kenal ya..

----------


## torajiro

banyumanik tu dmn om?

----------


## wahyu

> halo...
> aku anak semarang... domisili di banyumanik...
> salan kenal ya..



welcome om............sy juga semarang

----------


## tenonx

welcome om......... saya orang jogja....... lho   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Saya orang Surabaya  :P

----------


## boby_icon

> halo...
> aku anak semarang... domisili di banyumanik...
> salan kenal ya..


salam kenal juga om dino...

mampir tembalang dulu di farizkoi
daftar ulang   ::

----------


## tenonx

siap...... ikutan daftar......
lho... aku ndaftar ngopo yo............
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

loh loh loh. pendaftaran opo kie

----------


## h3ln1k

allow om dino jangan lupa kumpul2 ke highland

----------


## Soegianto

biasa om kalaum org koi ketemu di jalan yh trus nge bir nobrolin koi lah
 ::

----------


## ekawiyandi

> allow om dino jangan lupa kumpul2 ke highland


kata kata 'highland'nya keren om.......semarang tambah gaulllllllll......ii  ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> allow om dino jangan lupa kumpul2 ke highland
> 
> 
> kata kata 'highland'nya keren om.......semarang tambah gaulllllllll......ii


  ::  Highland <> Lowland

----------


## h3ln1k

daripada omonge "daerah nduwurr" rodok keren sitik highland   ::

----------


## seven7colour

*Photo Keluarga Kolor Ijo*
*(Dimuat di Jawa Pos hari ini 15/05/09)*



_Si Kolor Ijo paling imoetz ya diantara saudara-saudaranya_  ::

----------


## tenonx

delete wae Hel   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

kok sepi?

----------


## seven7colour

> kok sepi?


Kolor IJO HADIR.....

----------


## h3ln1k

> delete wae Hel


ngko tak deleti sitik2 nong ben ga kroso nak postingane deknene ben dino mudun terus   ::

----------


## tenonx

aku jg mo nyoba ahhhhhh   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> aku jg mo nyoba ahhhhhh


  ::  Huahuahuahua  ::

----------


## tenonx

sip to....... mulai dr yg di depan2 aja, tengah, trus dirandom   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

hello2..

----------


## seven7colour

> sip to....... mulai dr yg di depan2 aja, tengah, trus dirandom


Jahatnya Mama Tiri tidak sejahat Para Sub-Moderator KOI-s   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

cup3x.. jgn nangis ya..  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> cup3x.. jgn nangis ya..


Iya deh.....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

duh mesranya :P

----------


## torajiro

> duh mesranya :P


hbs..kasian juga sih om liat org nangis...  ::

----------


## mrbunta

wuik wuik
ada pasangan mesra nih

----------


## torajiro

> wuik wuik
> ada pasangan mesra nih


pasangan gajah mesra om..  ::

----------


## mrbunta

wkwkwkwkwkw.
sekarang kan ada bintang film baru.
om tora

----------


## torajiro

> wkwkwkwkwkw.
> sekarang kan ada bintang film baru.
> om tora


bintang film apa om?

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> wkwkwkwkwkw.
> sekarang kan ada bintang film baru.
> om tora
> 
> 
> bintang film apa om?


tuh .yg cup cup an

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


yg itu sih saya yg jadi sutradaranya om...  ::

----------


## torajiro

kok pada ngilang? kemana semua nih?

----------


## seven7colour

> kok pada ngilang? kemana semua nih?


H A D I R  :P

----------


## wahyu

jm segini kok sepi ya..........  ::

----------


## mrbunta

lah om wahyu ngilang terus

----------


## Soegianto

lagi pada tapa jd sepi yg ramai di mall org jalan gak berhenti2 kayak semut

----------


## seven7colour

Hadir di Semarang  ::

----------


## mrbunta

hadir juga

----------


## seven7colour

> hadir juga


Selamat Malam SEMARANG  ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> hadir juga
> 
> 
> Selamat Malam SEMARANG


selamat malam jg om...   ::

----------


## mrbunta

wahhhhhhhh om tora bisa online siang siang sekarang

----------


## Soegianto

> wahhhhhhhh om tora bisa online siang siang sekarang


hbs kena susu gajah

----------


## mrbunta

langsung segerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## torajiro

hadir...

----------


## seven7colour

Malam juga ternyata..........

----------


## wahyu

kok sepi lagi......................

----------


## torajiro

Ohayou gozaimasu!

----------


## torajiro

Hello smg..!

----------


## seven7colour

> Hello smg..!


MSG = Bumbu Rasa
GSM = Jenis Signal Handphone
SGM = Merk Susu
MGS = Mars Global Surveyor (milik NASA)
GMS = Group Medical Services (Asuransi)
SMG = ???

----------


## h3ln1k

SMG : SeMaranG  :P

----------


## torajiro

wk5x.... masak smg nga tau...  ::   ::   kalo sby apa loh?  ::

----------


## tenonx

absen sik ama pak dosen   ::

----------


## wahyu

> wk5x.... masak smg nga tau...    kalo sby apa loh?


Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono.............  ::

----------


## mrbunta

akhirnya nongol juga om wahyu. darimana aja ommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> wk5x.... masak smg nga tau...    kalo sby apa loh? 
> 
> 
> Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono.............


Tuh udag dijawab,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ...


betul jg sih.padahal maksud sy sby:surabaya.he3x..

----------


## wahyu

hehehehe.............selamat ya ryl atas kelahiran anak ke 2......semoga menjadi anak yg berbakti kepada ortu....
sorry blm bisa nengokin ksana.............  ::   ::  ......

----------


## wahyu

> akhirnya nongol juga om wahyu. darimana aja ommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


heheheheh...............gak dari mana2 om mrbunta..........ada kabar apa nih?????

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> akhirnya nongol juga om wahyu. darimana aja ommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> heheheheh...............gak dari mana2 om mrbunta..........ada kabar apa nih?????


baek. lah gak pernah muncul. kemana aja?

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


Kok mau tahu...........................

----------


## tenonx

> Kok mau tahu...........................


gak boleh ya   ::

----------


## torajiro

> hehehehe.............selamat ya ryl atas kelahiran anak ke 2......semoga menjadi anak yg berbakti kepada ortu....
> sorry blm bisa nengokin ksana.............   ......


selamat juga om...  ::

----------


## wahyu

malem smuanya.................ada obrolan apa neh.........

----------


## mrbunta

malem ommmmmmmmmmm
obrolan apa ya

----------


## seven7colour

> malem smuanya.................ada obrolan apa neh.........


hmmmm apa ya...............  ::

----------


## mrbunta

udah pagi. masih blom dapet topic. 
kalau gitu SLAMAT PAGI SEMARANGGGGGGGGGGGG

----------


## wahyu

> udah pagi. masih blom dapet topic. 
> kalau gitu SLAMAT PAGI SEMARANGGGGGGGGGGGG



udah ngumpulin amunisi.....buat semarang om?????

----------


## torajiro

Met pagi.. Oiya lokasi semarang show bln dpn ntar dmn ya?

----------


## h3ln1k

> Met pagi.. Oiya lokasi semarang show bln dpn ntar dmn ya?


ini om :

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> Met pagi.. Oiya lokasi semarang show bln dpn ntar dmn ya?
> 
> 
> ini om :



wahhh keren ya gambarnya.........  ::   ::   ::  
hel.............dicariin ketua panitia tuh.....
sabtu kumpul di pak boni (klo gak salah sih)

----------


## h3ln1k

sabtu kapan?

----------


## wahyu

> sabtu kapan?


besok bos buat laporan kesiapan...........
tapi untuk pastinya tlp ke ketuanya aja.......

----------


## torajiro

Om,tolong d ketik donk t4e.tulisan d gbr nya nga keliatan nih.soale sy buka pake hp..

----------


## wahyu

> Om,tolong d ketik donk t4e.tulisan d gbr nya nga keliatan nih.soale sy buka pake hp..


grand majesty........depan hotel gumaya,,,,,,,

----------


## tenonx

> Om,tolong d ketik donk t4e.tulisan d gbr nya nga keliatan nih.soale sy buka pake hp..


mesakno temen   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> Om,tolong d ketik donk t4e.tulisan d gbr nya nga keliatan nih.soale sy buka pake hp..
> 
> 
> mesakno temen


idem ama yang omong...  ::

----------


## tenonx

ngerti ae lho   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ekawiyandi

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> Om,tolong d ketik donk t4e.tulisan d gbr nya nga keliatan nih.soale sy buka pake hp..
> 
> 
> grand majesty........depan hotel gumaya,,,,,,,


JALAN GAJAH MADA om......  ::

----------


## tenonx

sip........ brati bukan jalan gajah purba ya   ::

----------


## ekawiyandi

> sip........ brati bukan jalan gajah purba ya


  ::  apalagi gajah bunta..........  ::

----------


## torajiro

malam...

----------


## ekawiyandi

> malam...


malam juga...........  ::

----------


## seven7colour

Makanya sudah pengen tidur.................

----------


## wahyu

> Makanya sudah pengen tidur.................


tidur ama siapa nih om.................  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

aku temen i mau?

----------


## wahyu

aduh om............tempat tidurnya gak muat............

----------


## mrbunta

muat lahhh. aku kan udah diet

----------


## wahyu

> muat lahhh. aku kan udah diet


diet ketat om.............  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> muat lahhh. aku kan udah diet
> 
> 
> diet ketat om.............


tp tetap aja om.. sekurus2 e mamoth msh ttp gede..  ::

----------


## ekawiyandi

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> muat lahhh. aku kan udah diet
> 
> 
> diet ketat om.............


berarti belalainya ikut diet juga om?!kecillll dong,,ngakk kukuuuu  ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

belalaine dadi sak empritttt
jadi inget iklan pleki...... ngomonge sak gajah mbayare sak emprittt   ::   ::

----------


## ekawiyandi

> belalaine dadi sak empritttt
> jadi inget iklan pleki...... ngomonge sak gajah mbayare sak emprittt


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> aduh om............tempat tidurnya gak muat............


mumpung belum ada larangan pak RT kumpul gajah lho....  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> aduh om............tempat tidurnya gak muat............
> 
> 
> mumpung belum ada larangan pak RT kumpul gajah lho....


Tulllllllllll................

Tembalang itu sebelah mana ya?

----------


## tenonx

deket2 undip   ::

----------


## torajiro

malam semua...

----------


## ekawiyandi

> malam semua...


malam juga om,..brigade semarang kok ngak jedul ya?!  ::

----------


## mrbunta

ngilang kabeh

----------


## seven7colour

Persiapan acara kabeh..............  ::

----------


## torajiro

> deket2 undip


o.. Undip tu dmn om? He3x.. Maklum nga hafal jln d smg.tau e d sby malah.. WK5x..

----------


## tenonx

> o.. Undip tu dmn om? He3x.. Maklum nga hafal jln d smg.tau e d sby malah.. WK5x..


kalo dr arah jogja ke semarang pasti lewat undip deh   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

hmmmmm
gak mudeng sek an  ::

----------


## ekawiyandi

> hmmmmm
> gak mudeng sek an


jo kuatir...bingung?takon om,wong yo ra nak jero alas kok.......  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> hmmmmm
> gak mudeng sek an 
> 
> 
> jo kuatir...bingung?takon om,wong yo ra nak jero alas kok.......


Iyo wes, ok bos.........

----------


## mrbunta

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
siapppppppp ndan

----------


## torajiro

nek nang jero alas bw kompas om...  ::

----------


## torajiro

bawa gps sekalian..  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> siapppppppp ndan


Berangkat............... :P

----------


## seven7colour

> bawa gps sekalian..


Gak butuh GPS....om Bunta kan ahli bintang.....

----------


## mrbunta

yg penting di sediakan konsumsi . bisa sampe deh  ::

----------


## ekawiyandi

> yg penting di sediakan konsumsi . bisa sampe deh


pilih mana konsumsi apa konkuchibeni?!  ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> yg penting di sediakan konsumsi . bisa sampe deh 
> 
> 
> pilih mana konsumsi apa konkuchibeni?!


Dua-duanya saling melengkapi om..........

----------


## DINO_SMG

absen..member baru ne utuk regional smg......  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> absen..member baru ne utuk regional smg......


oke om   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> absen..member baru ne utuk regional smg......


wuik. tambah member semarang.
juni jangan absen loh om. kan di kandang sendiri

----------


## ekawiyandi

> Originally Posted by DINO_SMG
> 
> absen..member baru ne utuk regional smg...... 
> 
> 
> wuik. tambah member semarang.
> juni jangan absen loh om. kan di kandang sendiri


wah semarang tambah ramai....sip,sip.....  ::

----------


## tenonx

lha jogja kok durung nambah maneh kie......... pie kuwi sing gaweane nang perkenalan   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

nga tau om,kemana semua tuh org2 jogja...

----------


## mrbunta

hadirrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## torajiro

> hadirrrrrrrrrrrrrr


yg ini sih bonek... bukan org semarang..  ::

----------


## mrbunta

:P  :P  :P

----------


## torajiro

> :P  :P  :P


wah gajahnya bisa ngeledek jg ya....?   ::

----------


## mrbunta

daripada yg punya gak ada. mending di jajah ae

----------


## torajiro

> daripada yg punya gak ada. mending di jajah ae


setuju...!

----------


## wahyu

setujuuuuu juga om.........yg punya kmana ya

----------


## seven7colour

> setujuuuuu juga om.........yg punya kmana ya


Hahahahahaha  ::

----------


## tenonx

> setujuuuuu juga om.........yg punya kmana ya


gek golek kuchibeni kayane   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

paling lagi mbahas mahasiswi e

----------


## h3ln1k

> paling lagi mbahas mahasiswi e


sopo jah?   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

yo sopo maneh sub mod semarang  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> yo sopo maneh sub mod semarang


sopo yo?   ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::  
pura pura. ben gak bagi bagi

----------


## h3ln1k

> pura pura. ben gak bagi bagi


kura kura to yo   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

puinter tenan submod 1 ini

----------


## h3ln1k

> puinter tenan submod 1 ini


tapi rung pinter rahasia rahasia nan  :P  :P

----------


## mrbunta

lek ora pinter. gak di jadino dosen

----------


## h3ln1k

> lek ora pinter. gak di jadino dosen


huss profesi ga entuk digowo2  :P

----------


## seven7colour

Potone endi....... poto mahasiswi-ne   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Potone endi....... poto mahasiswi-ne


tak kandake bos mu kee   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Potone endi....... poto mahasiswi-ne  
> 
> 
> tak kandake bos mu kee


tuh om..

----------


## torajiro

Good morning..

----------


## seven7colour

> Good morning..


Good Day........

----------


## torajiro

Konichiwa..

----------


## wahyu

kok sepi ki............lagi pada ngapain nih

----------


## ekawiyandi

> kok sepi ki............lagi pada ngapain nih


misi om,sore juga...kok sepi ya?!  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

hadirrrrrr

----------


## ekawiyandi

> hadirrrrrr


weh..om helmi nyundul duluan,persiapan acara semarang oke,om?!  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

siapp oke om eka   ::   ::   kok hidden barang om  :P  :P

----------


## torajiro

hadir....

----------


## ekawiyandi

sepi.........hadir  ::

----------


## seven7colour

tidur...........hehehehehe  ::

----------


## wahyu

tidur juga.............

----------


## tenonx

pagiiiii

----------


## mrbunta

pagi om tenonx

----------


## seven7colour

Pagi semuanya..............  ::

----------


## ekawiyandi

selamat siang..  ::

----------


## torajiro

> selamat siang..


udah malam om..  ::

----------


## ekawiyandi

> Originally Posted by ekawiyandi
> 
> selamat siang.. 
> 
> 
> udah malam om..


semarang kok sepi ya?!  ::

----------


## seven7colour

Sudah mulai COUNTDOWN :P

----------


## tenonx

opo kuwi ..........   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> opo kuwi ..........


nga tau jg om,yg countdown apanya..? ::

----------


## tenonx

lha iyo...... opo kuwi   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ekawiyandi

malam om.  ::

----------


## mario85

wah dah pada off ya dah lama nih gak post di sub lagi gak kaya dulu brutal hahaha

----------


## wahyu

sepi lagi..............

----------


## ekawiyandi

> sepi lagi..............


siang om,dan masih sepi juga....  ::

----------


## tenonx

wis bengi........ dan tetep sepi..... malam minggu sih   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

isine mung absen tok   ::

----------


## tenonx

nunggu dosen e ra ketok2 sih   ::  
lembur hel  :P

----------


## seven7colour

Lembur coi.......  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Lembur coi.......


piye om ga lembur karo si boss ?   ::

----------


## ekawiyandi

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Lembur coi....... 
> 
> 
> piye om ga lembur karo si boss ?


ra pareng wani karo si boss,ndak dijewer yo om?!  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Lembur coi....... 
> 
> 
> piye om ga lembur karo si boss ?


yup bener 100%  ::

----------


## wahyu

lembur terus.......ngejar setoran...........  ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

UAS..........

----------


## torajiro

> UAS..........


siapa om yg ikut UAS?  ::

----------


## tenonx

mijik SD to ternyata   ::

----------


## torajiro

> mijik SD to ternyata


siapa? siapa?  ::

----------


## tenonx

iku..... sing lagi melu UAS   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> iku..... sing lagi melu UAS


ouw.. Siapa yg lagi melu uas? Om tenox..?  ::

----------


## seven7colour

Wong'e ngilang...........

----------


## tenonx

wis rampung to UAS e   ::

----------


## mrbunta

dapet nilai piro kie

----------


## seven7colour

E = Diam saja
D = Agak Aktif
C = Aktif
B = Super Aktif
A = Bonus Kuncir

----------


## h3ln1k

> E = Diam saja
> D = Agak Aktif
> C = Aktif
> B = Super Aktif
> A = Bonus Kuncir


koe mesti milih seng terakhir podo karo om imoetz  :P  :P

----------


## torajiro

kok ada bonus kuncirnya segala om..?  ::

----------


## ekawiyandi

> kok ada bonus kuncirnya segala om..?


itu perbincangan tingkat tinggi om tora,jadi kayak kita belum connect..  ::

----------


## wahyu

nilai kok ono enthuk kuncir.....opone kuwi sing dikuncir....  ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

RAHASIA

----------


## h3ln1k

> RAHASIA


wees wes jan ketularan gajah kabeh

----------


## Soegianto

semarangggggggggggggggggggggggggg
apa kabarnyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
koi show nya persiapannya jamuannya sdh siap ?

----------


## doddy

> semarangggggggggggggggggggggggggg
> apa kabarnyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> koi show nya persiapannya jamuannya sdh siap ?


Hlmi lagi sibuk om fei..

----------


## wahyu

> semarangggggggggggggggggggggggggg
> apa kabarnyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> koi show nya persiapannya jamuannya sdh siap ?



jamuan dugem siapppppppp...............tour guide om helmi.....
heheheheh.................

----------


## h3ln1k

jangan lupa ntar jam 13.00 di Selasih ya   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

Om,grand majesty(t4 show) tu d jln apa ya?

----------


## h3ln1k

> Om,grand majesty(t4 show) tu d jln apa ya?


jalan gajahmada om depan gumaya tower

----------


## Soegianto

asikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## ekawiyandi

> asikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


kok senang om imoetz,emang sudah ada yang dibikin senang pa?! :P

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> Om,grand majesty(t4 show) tu d jln apa ya?
> 
> 
> jalan gajahmada om depan gumaya tower


Thx buat info nya..

----------


## wahyu

hahahaha.............karena om imut pendaftar pertama....jadinya dapat bonus kaleee?????
bener ya om................  ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Gumaya Tower itu Hotel ya?

----------


## Soegianto

> hahahaha.............karena om imut pendaftar pertama....jadinya dapat bonus kaleee?????
> bener ya om................


hmmm its a good news .............hmmmm..........gak sabar nih...........menghayal mode on

----------


## wahyu

> Gumaya Tower itu Hotel ya?


yup..........betul sekali...........100 buat om

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> hahahaha.............karena om imut pendaftar pertama....jadinya dapat bonus kaleee?????
> bener ya om................   
> 
> 
> hmmm its a good news .............hmmmm..........gak sabar nih...........menghayal mode on


begitu dateng langsung meluncur.............  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

jo lali dan tiket wisata malam e wes dicetak rung ?   ::

----------


## ekawiyandi

> jo lali dan tiket wisata malam e wes dicetak rung ?


tiket malam beli 2 gratis 1 yo?!~  ::

----------


## wahyu

> jo lali dan tiket wisata malam e wes dicetak rung ?


tiket gelap gak perlu dicetak..................
ntar kena pajak..................................  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   terserah kowe lah dan seng ngurusi   ::

----------


## wahyu

> terserah kowe lah dan seng ngurusi


lho kok ak........itu kan team entertaimentnya........

----------


## h3ln1k

o iyo yo dewe ga seksi entertainmen yo   ::

----------


## ekawiyandi

> o iyo yo dewe ga seksi entertainmen yo


seksi kuliner sapa om?iki koyone luwih penting.  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> o iyo yo dewe ga seksi entertainmen yo  
> 
> 
> seksi kuliner sapa om?iki koyone luwih penting.


kuwi fotone wes tak posting nang thread young koi show

----------


## wahyu

lho kok sepi nih........pada kmana ya????

----------


## h3ln1k

> lho kok sepi nih........pada kmana ya????


ngenet nang majesty dan?

----------


## Soegianto

ic ic om hel jangan lupa kuncirnya yah  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> ic ic om hel jangan lupa kuncirnya yah


Sabetan Kuncir Tanpa Bayangan.......wuzzzzzzzzzzzzz  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> ic ic om hel jangan lupa kuncirnya yah 
> 
> 
> Sabetan Kuncir Tanpa Bayangan.......wuzzzzzzzzzzzzz


ampuunnn DJ   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Kuncir....Kuncir....Kuncir....
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

::  sy nga bisa ke semarang nonton koi show... deh..  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> sy nga bisa ke semarang nonton koi show... deh..


Cup-cup-cup.........  ::

----------


## ekawiyandi

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
>  sy nga bisa ke semarang nonton koi show... deh.. 
> 
> 
> Cup-cup-cup.........


mesak ake tenan cah,padahal ikannya mantap-mantap dan top banget serta acaranya seru lho..  ::   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

Congrat buat smarang club; show yg sukses & menyenangkan, khas ja-teng. Next surabaya dgn khas cak timur yah..he.e.e Persatuan indonesia dah diamalkan & dilaksanakan...

----------


## h3ln1k

> Congrat buat smarang club; show yg sukses & menyenangkan, khas ja-teng. Next surabaya dgn khas cak timur yah..he.e.e Persatuan indonesia dah diamalkan & dilaksanakan...


terima kasih om gom yang udah hadir full team   ::   mohon maaf jika masih banyak yang kurang dan ada yang tidak berkenan di hati om2 smua ...

----------


## Soegianto

selamet d nih utk panitia dan semua yg terlibat acaranya sukses walaupun hrs cari kuncir sendiri  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> selamet d nih utk panitia dan semua yg terlibat acaranya sukses walaupun hrs cari kuncir sendiri


  ::   abisnya siang2 nyari kuncir  :P

----------


## wahyu

> selamet d nih utk panitia dan semua yg terlibat acaranya sukses walaupun hrs cari kuncir sendiri



heheh.............ak ditinggal....  ::   ::  
pantesan malam2 ak cariin gak ada???????

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> selamet d nih utk panitia dan semua yg terlibat acaranya sukses walaupun hrs cari kuncir sendiri   
> 
> 
> heheh.............ak ditinggal....  
> pantesan malam2 ak cariin gak ada???????


Tuh kan tidak bagi2....  ::

----------


## Anggit

*selamat buat semarang club .... sukses acaranya .... bravo ...*   ::   ::  

terima kasih atas keramah-tamahan yg ruarrr biasa dr teman2 kois di semarang ...
om helmi, om bony, om beryl, om dody, om dony dan teman2 lainnya ....
buat om bony .. tk u oleh2nya boss ..  ::   ...

c u at the next KOI shows ...   bandung ??    ::  

salam

----------


## h3ln1k

> *selamat buat semarang club .... sukses acaranya .... bravo ...*    
> 
> terima kasih atas keramah-tamahan yg ruarrr biasa dr teman2 kois di semarang ...
> om helmi, om bony, om beryl, om dody, om dony dan teman2 lainnya ....
> buat om bony .. tk u oleh2nya boss ..   ...
> 
> c u at the next KOI shows ...   bandung ??    
> 
> salam


sama2 om thanks juga udah hadir ke semarang komplet dah ada admin moderator sampe sub moderator kumpul di semarang   ::

----------


## boby_icon

welcome om anggit cs   ::

----------


## ekawiyandi

simpang lima kok sepi yaa.........  ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

liburrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## wahyu

kok sepi nih pada kmana sih..........

----------


## DINO_SMG

> kok sepi nih pada kmana sih..........


bener2 sepi ne semarang...

----------


## h3ln1k

lha iki wong semarang e lagi nang jakarta   ::

----------


## boby_icon

jeng jeng terus .....

aku di oleh - olehi to   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> jeng jeng terus .....
> 
> aku di oleh - olehi to


wingi meh tak golek ke oleh2 kucir teko om fei deknene lagi nang bandung   ::

----------


## boby_icon

polosan wae yo ra po po ...

----------


## wahyu

kejakarta dlm rangka apa nih.........
cari kuncir ya..........bos kuncir emang lg kebandung......

----------


## h3ln1k

> kejakarta dlm rangka apa nih.........
> cari kuncir ya..........bos kuncir emang lg kebandung......


kok ngerti dan  :P  bar janjian golek kucir yo?   ::

----------


## mrbunta

om helmi golek kuncir e adoh tenan. aku gak di jak maneh

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> kejakarta dlm rangka apa nih.........
> cari kuncir ya..........bos kuncir emang lg kebandung......
> 
> 
> kok ngerti dan  :P  bar janjian golek kucir yo?


ak habis dari jakarta..........golek putri duyung.........

----------


## wahyu

> om helmi golek kuncir e adoh tenan. aku gak di jak maneh


kuncirnya import om.......cari ikan import sekalian kuncir import....  ::   :: 
di alexis koi centre.....  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> om helmi golek kuncir e adoh tenan. aku gak di jak maneh
> 
> 
> kuncirnya import om.......cari ikan import sekalian kuncir import....  
> di alexis koi centre.....


support by feikoi   ::   ampuunnn om sugiiii   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


WAH

----------


## h3ln1k

kok cuman WAH? wah abis dapet kucir di bandung neh gitu om?   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

iya soalnya spport nya by feikoi ...............
koq tahu ? gitu loh hehehehehe

----------


## h3ln1k

> iya soalnya spport nya by feikoi ...............
> koq tahu ? gitu loh hehehehehe


kan semboyannya ganti "kutahu yang kau mau"   ::

----------


## Soegianto

ic ic ic ic .............
 ::

----------


## wahyu

he,,,,he,,,,moga2 ntar lomba bandung istri tidak ikut......  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> he,,,,he,,,,moga2 ntar lomba bandung istri tidak ikut......


istri yang mana dan?   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> he,,,,he,,,,moga2 ntar lomba bandung istri tidak ikut...... 
> 
> 
> istri yang mana dan?


istri muda.......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

tenane  :P  tak upload nang facebook kee   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

bandung jadi show
17 - 19 juli 09
di villa istana bunga lembang bandung
peserta tdk usah kwatir atas dingin nya air karena panitia ssdh mengantisipasi air dg heater
tanding utk champion perhitungan genap ...20 ,30 ,40 dst
kalau sy td salah ada champ a dan b
sekian sekilas info yo ramaikan bandung koi show  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> bandung jadi show
> 17 - 19 juli 09
> di villa istana bunga lembang bandung
> peserta tdk usah kwatir atas dingin nya air karena panitia ssdh mengantisipasi air dg heater
> tanding utk champion perhitungan genap ...20 ,30 ,40 dst
> kalau sy td salah ada champ a dan b
> sekian sekilas info yo ramaikan bandung koi show


siappp ndan   ::

----------


## Soegianto

bandung jadi show
17 - 19 juli 09
di villa istana bunga lembang bandung
peserta tdk usah kwatir atas dingin nya air karena panitia ssdh mengantisipasi air dg heater
tanding utk champion perhitungan genap ...20 ,30 ,40 dst
kalau sy td salah ada champ a dan b
sekian sekilas info yo ramaikan bandung koi show  ::

----------


## wahyu

> tenane  :P  tak upload nang facebook kee



ha,,,,ha,,,,awaske.....  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> tenane  :P  tak upload nang facebook kee
> 
> 
> ha,,,,ha,,,,awaske.....


  ::   ::   untung forume ga kewoco bojomu dan   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


ha.....ha......ha.....

----------


## h3ln1k

husss   ::

----------


## wahyu

> husss



klo ketauan......ak ngomongnya diajarin ama dosen helmy.....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ga percoyo paling dan oyagoimu lah wong wingi ae seng poto ber 3 karo manabu ogata seng tak poto ga ono kowe kan   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

::   ::  ............... :P  :P

----------


## boby_icon

sudah .. sudah ... nanti bertengkar ...

aturke ibuk loh   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> sudah .. sudah ... nanti bertengkar ...
> 
> aturke ibuk loh


mengko dijewer lho.........  ::

----------


## wahyu

> husss


om.....mahasiswamu ono sing ayu rak.........  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> husss  
> 
> 
> om.....mahasiswamu ono sing ayu rak.........


lah dan kok saiki golek mahasiswa orak mahasiswi? wes bilingual pow?   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

::   ::  ......maksudku mahasiswimu.....  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> ......maksudku mahasiswimu.....


ketoke seng jujur statement seng pertama   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
>   ......maksudku mahasiswimu..... 
> 
> 
> ketoke seng jujur statement seng pertama



enak wae.......piye kujakune dodo.....wes mbok jikuk???

----------


## h3ln1k

kujaku ku entuk nomer 3 wingi nang bandung   ::

----------


## wahyu

> kujaku ku entuk nomer 3 wingi nang bandung


lho melu lomba ra ngajak2 tau gitu nitip...
kujaku sing endi?

----------


## h3ln1k

kujaku barengane baby champione dodo kan sak batch kuwi tek e dodo, om abi karo luki seng koretan tekku dadine nomer 3   ::   aku wingi nitip meluke si dodo kok aku ga teko   ::

----------


## doddy

> kujaku barengane baby champione dodo kan sak batch kuwi tek e dodo, om abi karo luki seng koretan tekku dadine nomer 3    aku wingi nitip meluke si dodo kok aku ga teko


selamat .. dapat nomor dibandung

----------


## h3ln1k

tengkyu om   ::

----------


## boby_icon

menang makan makan oiiii   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> menang makan makan oiiii


iwak e tekan semarang seh wulan ngarep kolame rung dadi   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by boby_icon
> 
> menang makan makan oiiii  
> 
> 
> iwak e tekan semarang seh wulan ngarep kolame rung dadi



heh...hehe.....tetep makan2 dulu,,,,,,,,  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

seng senengane karo mahasiswa ga entuk meluu   ::

----------


## paimo

kang sub mod....udah mulai mengunjukkan gigi.....  ::   ::   ::  
selamat bos......  ::   ::   :

----------


## paimo

temen2 semarang pakai pakan koinya merk apa.....?
biasa beli dimana......?
ada referensi nggak yg jual pakan koi didaerah semarang barat.....?

----------


## h3ln1k

> temen2 semarang pakai pakan koinya merk apa.....?
> biasa beli dimana......?
> ada referensi nggak yg jual pakan koi didaerah semarang barat.....?


kalo saya pake saki hi grow+basic+SS campur2   ::  
di mas doddy biasanya pake SS atau saki higrow atau sakura

----------


## paimo

> Originally Posted by paimo
> 
> temen2 semarang pakai pakan koinya merk apa.....?
> biasa beli dimana......?
> ada referensi nggak yg jual pakan koi didaerah semarang barat.....?
> 
> 
> kalo saya pake saki hi grow+basic+SS campur2   
> di mas doddy biasanya pake SS atau saki higrow atau sakura


om doddy jualan pakan juga....?
harga berapa....?

----------


## h3ln1k

jualan om di bel aja   ::

----------


## boby_icon

> Originally Posted by boby_icon
> 
> menang makan makan oiiii  
> 
> 
> iwak e tekan semarang seh wulan ngarep kolame rung dadi



pokoknya nik kolame dah jadi kudu nyebar sms loh ..... undangan   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

siappp bos   ::

----------


## tenonx

> pokoknya nik kolame dah jadi kudu nyebar sms loh ..... undangan


denger2 gek gawe kolam jg???   ::   ::

----------


## DINO_SMG

[quote=boby_icon]


> Originally Posted by "boby_icon":7jb87xw5
> 
> menang makan makan oiiii  
> 
> 
> iwak e tekan semarang seh wulan ngarep kolame rung dadi



pokoknya nik kolame dah jadi kudu nyebar sms loh ..... undangan   ::   ::   :: [/quote:7jb87xw5]
aku melu lho..ojo di tinggal...

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by paimo
> 
> ...


kan udah pernah ketempatku....
juga ada no Hp ku...
BP juga ada...
sekarang SS, BP juga ada yg packing 5kg

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by boby_icon
> 
> pokoknya nik kolame dah jadi kudu nyebar sms loh ..... undangan
> 
> 
> denger2 gek gawe kolam jg???


Pendengaran yga tajam nich....tidak salah dengar...  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

nak tenonx rak mung pendengarane kabeh tajam kabeh   ::

----------


## doddy

> nak tenonx rak mung pendengarane kabeh tajam kabeh


mosok ikune yo tajam?.....  ::

----------


## tenonx

nggosipke wong sing jarang online lho  :P  :P   ::   ::

----------


## boby_icon

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> nak tenonx rak mung pendengarane kabeh tajam kabeh  
> 
> 
> mosok ikune yo tajam?.....


aku kok ga yakin  :P   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

wuih nong kae loh boby njaluk bukti   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

njaluk di uncep ke yo

----------


## h3ln1k

> njaluk di uncep ke yo


  ::   ga melu2 aku nak iki

----------


## boby_icon

ampun nda   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> ampun nda


  ::   blaik ke bob meh diuncepke tenong   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by boby_icon
> 
> ampun nda   
> 
> 
>    blaik ke bob meh diuncepke tenong



diuncepke ki opo to.....kok ono istilah ngono

----------


## h3ln1k

lah kowe pengin sisan po dan? gerek kontak tenong ae   ::

----------


## wahyu

> lah kowe pengin sisan po dan? gerek kontak tenong ae


hel......tambah ra mudeng.........  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

halah   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

parah   ::   :P   ::

----------


## wahyu

> halah


uncepke neng wong wedok mangsud'e........  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

eh dan wingi digoleki om irsan wes mbok bel rung? nak rak segera mbok hubungi asagimu pindah nang kolamku loh   ::

----------


## tenonx

pindah nggonku ae   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> pindah nggonku ae


he eh nong kuwi dani biasane ngunu nong nak bar tuku iwak di kek ke kek ke wong   ::   ::

----------


## boby_icon

apik an yoh   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> apik an yoh


iyo bob jan dani kan apikan banget   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

::   ::   ::  .........

----------


## h3ln1k

> .........


husss  :P

----------


## tenonx

wah.... sering2 ae kon tuku iwak.... ben aku jg melu kebagian   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ayo ayo wong semarang sopo meh melu suk sabtu jam 10 kumpul nang kolame mas dodi mangkat bareng nang muntilan yang udah daftar : 
1. aku
2. boby

----------


## boby_icon

ora rodo isuk neh mas ? kawanaen iku jam 10   ::

----------


## tenonx

wo lhadalah....... aku jam 10 sesuk wis tekan bandung   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> ora rodo isuk neh mas ? kawanaen iku jam 10


lah kan tergantung seng duwe mudpond bob   ::   wingi sih jare jam yah mono ga ngerti nak iso esuk maneh yo luweh apik   ::

----------


## boby_icon

> wo lhadalah....... aku jam 10 sesuk wis tekan bandung


gowo pirang iwak nonx....  sukses yo

----------


## mrbunta

tenox gowo sak kolam. gak jadi juara. seng penting peserta terbanyak ( oleh piala )   ::

----------


## wahyu

om bunta kok lg keliatan

----------


## Soegianto

om gajah lg kuliah lg  ::

----------


## wahyu

> om gajah lg kuliah lg


hahahahah.......
klo jurusan perkoian dan perkolaman ama om helmi
klo jurusan dokter spesialis koi ama om superkoi.......
klo jurusan koi duyung ama om???????........(diisi sendiri ya).....

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> om gajah lg kuliah lg 
> 
> 
> hahahahah.......
> klo jurusan perkoian dan perkolaman ama om helmi
> klo jurusan dokter spesialis koi ama om superkoi.......
> klo jurusan koi duyung ama om???????........(diisi sendiri ya).....


klo jurusan koi duyung ama om soegih feikoi  ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> ...



hahahaha,,,,,,,,,,,,,,kok tau om jawabannya.......  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   bagian nguningin shiroji kowe dan   ::

----------


## Soegianto

tahu donng   
kan dosen sy yg di semarang dulu ajarin semua ilmu kuncirnya  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> tahu donng   
> kan dosng sy yg di semarang dulu ajarin semua ilmu kuncirnya


sapa om?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

namanya dosen nya 
komandan helmi

----------


## h3ln1k

sapa ya   ::   ::

----------


## boby_icon

haik komandan helmy ...

laksanakan !!!   ::

----------


## doddy

> haik komandan helmy ...
> 
> laksanakan !!!


haik-haik siapa yang hamil bob?....  ::

----------


## wahyu

> namanya dosen nya 
> komandan helmi


betul om......dia ahli kuncir menguncir........bagi dong ilmunya......  ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> namanya dosen nya 
> komandan helmi
> 
> 
> betul om......dia ahli kuncir menguncir........bagi dong ilmunya......


rahasia

----------


## h3ln1k

nah tuh om sugi dah dapet ilmunya gajah ilmu *RAHASIA *  ::

----------


## mrbunta

wkwkwkwk

----------


## INdragonZ

> wkwkwkwk


huss... ngakak ae...

----------


## mrbunta

Kalau ada yg mau ikut partisipasi SPONSOR ato SEWA STAND. bisa menghubungi
Hartono   081.5505.7500
nanti saya kirimkan proposal nya

----------


## h3ln1k

wkaka gajahe kampanye   ::

----------


## ekawiyandi

iki nak dadi jurkam,oleh dispensasi nak pas acara?  ::

----------


## udin



----------


## wahyu

ayo ....berangkat.....

----------


## h3ln1k

> ayo ....berangkat.....


nang ndi dan?  :P

----------


## mrbunta

berangkat mangannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> ayo ....berangkat.....
> 
> 
> nang ndi dan?  :P


lho udh dijawab ama gajah.....  ::

----------


## Soegianto

buat yang rayakan lebaran................  :: 
selamat hari raya idul fitri mohon maaf lahir bathin

----------


## GenThong

***MINAL AIDIN WAL FAIZIN**
MOHON MAAF LAHIR ~ BATHIN*

----------


## INdragonZ

alow" semarang piye kabare?? kok sepi. hehehe

----------


## Rova

Semarang mau ngadain show lagi ?

----------


## h3ln1k

> Semarang mau ngadain show lagi ?


kapan bos? awakmu kapan nang semarang kok ga tau ketok?  :P

----------


## Rova

Gak tau makanya saya tanya, oh iya juni kemarin ya baru ngadain, berarti tahun dpn ?
Maaf..  ketok itu artinya celana ya om ?   ::  
Kmrn saya main ke om doddy..

----------


## doddy

> Gak tau makanya saya tanya, oh iya juni kemarin ya baru ngadain, berarti tahun dpn ?
> Maaf..  ketok itu artinya celana ya om ?   
> Kmrn saya main ke om doddy..


ketok= kelihatan
katok=celana  ::  
mainnya sebentar thok   ::

----------


## Rova

> Originally Posted by Rova
> 
> Gak tau makanya saya tanya, oh iya juni kemarin ya baru ngadain, berarti tahun dpn ?
> Maaf..  ketok itu artinya celana ya om ?   
> Kmrn saya main ke om doddy..
> 
> 
> ketok= kelihatan
> katok=celana  
> mainnya sebentar thok


oh salah ya... maaf dah ganti to ? ...   ::  
iya kmrn wktunya naggung, sempat nyasar lama dirumah org dulu kmrn, nanti saya mampir lg..    ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ayo2 semarang kok sepi ?   ::

----------


## wahyu

> ayo2 semarang kok sepi ?


kapan hel....kumpul2 ak dikabarin dong....

----------


## doddy

> ayo2 semarang kok sepi ?


lagi pada menikmati kesunyian  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ayo2 semarang kok sepi ?  
> 
> 
> kapan hel....kumpul2 ak dikabarin dong....


lah nak kene wong tembalang sok dong ngerti2 sore kumpul dewe ketmu kabeh   ::   terserah meh kumpul2 kapan   ::

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


wong gak podo janjian. tau2 dtg dewe2. konek filling e yae.....  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

hehe tull bos ngerti2 sore2 pengin mampir lah malah ono pak bony sisan   ::   seng ga tau ketok boby okka dani aik  :P

----------


## Legend of ang

Halo..
Numpang nanya kalo mau beli PS BIO atau ocean free di semarang di mana yach..?
Tapi belinya sedikit maklum kolam kecil...

makasih sebelumnya...  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

kalo yang aneh2 kadang semarang ga ada coba kontak om rudi tamara atau om rudi hurwanto atau palm hill nishikigoi punyaknya pak isman

----------


## Legend of ang

Terimakasih om utk infonya...

----------


## wahyu

> hehe tull bos ngerti2 sore2 pengin mampir lah malah ono pak bony sisan    seng ga tau ketok boby okka dani aik  :P


ak kapan munggah........tapi sepi....  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

janjian sek dan meh kapan kumpul2 kan rame   ::   nak biasane dino sabtu esuk opo minggu esuk ono pak bony dan mas dodi tergantung shift e nak beryl gerek dicall langsung teko dalam sekejap   ::

----------


## boby_icon

> hehe tull bos ngerti2 sore2 pengin mampir lah malah ono pak bony sisan    seng ga tau ketok boby okka dani aik  :P


hehe gek repot mas...
lha wis senior2 kerja ng nggonku padha di kirim luar jawa.
aku ditinggal dewe an....

dadi komplain centre sekarang   ::  hehe
padahal sak jane kan data centre ki

----------


## wahyu

> janjian sek dan meh kapan kumpul2 kan rame    nak biasane dino sabtu esuk opo minggu esuk ono pak bony dan mas dodi tergantung shift e nak beryl gerek dicall langsung teko dalam sekejap



siappp.....dino sabtu ya......  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

sabtu sesuk? jam piro? piye ki mas dodi, pak bony beryl? iso ga? kan ijin sek karo seng duwe nggon   ::

----------


## ekawiyandi

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> hehe tull bos ngerti2 sore2 pengin mampir lah malah ono pak bony sisan    seng ga tau ketok boby okka dani aik  :P
> 
> 
> hehe gek repot mas...
> lha wis senior2 kerja ng nggonku padha di kirim luar jawa.
> aku ditinggal dewe an....
> 
> ...


napa kulo kancani mas boby?  ::

----------


## seven7colour



----------


## boby_icon

wah om kolor mengudara lagi niy ...

----------


## Soegianto

http://&#91;img]http://feikoicentre.com/....jpg&#91;/img]

----------


## boby_icon

wow sukses om sugi....

moga - moga sempet nabung dan ikut berpartisipasi ah ...

----------


## seven7colour

> wah om kolor mengudara lagi niy ...


  ::   Jadi Malu   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by boby_icon
> 
> wah om kolor mengudara lagi niy ...
> 
> 
>    Jadi Malu


asal ora ngisin ngisini   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> asal ora ngisin ngisini


Titip kuncir ya kalau ke surabaya...............

----------


## wahyu

Siapa aja nih yg kesurabaya....

----------


## h3ln1k

> Siapa aja nih yg kesurabaya....


aku ketoke ga iso bos   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> Siapa aja nih yg kesurabaya....
> 
> 
> aku ketoke ga iso bos


podo.....  ::  ....ak nitip iwake neng pak boni.....

----------


## h3ln1k

hehe nang pak boni dadi penitipan iwak kontes yo   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Huaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Huaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


nopo bos nangis2   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Om GANTENG Helmi gak ke Surabaya.....................


gak jadi dapat kuncir deh....................

----------


## h3ln1k

::   cup cup cup kan  udah ada tante gajah disanaa    ::

----------


## seven7colour

> cup cup cup kan  udah ada tante gajah disanaa


Kan kangen ama om Helmi......   ::  sama kuncirnya lebih kangen lagi

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
>   cup cup cup kan  udah ada tante gajah disanaa   
> 
> 
> Kan kangen ama om Helmi......   sama kuncirnya lebih kangen lagi


kuncirnya udh dititipin tempatku om kolor.........  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

hehe wes tak titipke dani tapi dani ne yo rak teko sisan dadine ga ono seng gowo kucir   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> hehe wes tak titipke dani tapi dani ne yo rak teko sisan dadine ga ono seng gowo kucir


Double   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> hehe wes tak titipke dani tapi dani ne yo rak teko sisan dadine ga ono seng gowo kucir  
> 
> 
> Double


ya.......ada kerjaan mendadak sih.......nanti kuncir dipaketin aja....  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   pengen kucir model piye om kolor?

----------


## tenonx

kuncir double papat   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> kuncir double papat


  ::   ::   ::  Dasar

----------


## tenonx

emang biasa om, aku kan sering kunciran 4   ::

----------


## fachm13

permisi om om semarang...numpang tanya,,btw salah kamar g y kl ak numpang tanya disini?
mau tanya di smg,,beli flexi coat dmn y?
sama kl nyari bioball harga agak miring dmn?mau beli lumayan byk soalnya..di johar @100..
ada yg bs bantu?
makasih..

oia maaf ne om kl salah kamar..  ::  v

----------


## Davkoi



----------


## Davkoi



----------


## IrwanMOEB

> permisi om om semarang...numpang tanya,,btw salah kamar g y kl ak numpang tanya disini?
> mau tanya di smg,,beli flexi coat dmn y?
> sama kl nyari bioball harga agak miring dmn?mau beli lumayan byk soalnya..di johar @100..
> ada yg bs bantu?
> makasih..
> 
> oia maaf ne om kl salah kamar..  v


iya nihh....dimana  ::   ::   juga klo mo cari pakan koi semisal konishi dimana ya  ::   ::

----------


## fachm13

wah semarang sepi ne koinya..kayaknya perlu dibangkitkan dari mati surinya ne om..  ::  
warga semarang...ayo donk..tunjukkan koimu..hoho
 ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

Om Bony , Doddy , Helmi , dll pada kemana ya ?   ::

----------


## fachm13

om dav,,kl dealer2 koi area semarang dan sekitarnya dmn aja y?
yg masih aktif..
selain di johar om..  ::   ::

----------


## IrwanMOEB

setahu saya di Tamara koi jual pakan Sen Iro, utk perlengkapan kolam&filter blm ngecek..
di Best Aq. jual rada komplit utk pakannya ttg harganya belum survei, tapi utk perlengkapan kolam&filter blm ngecek juga..
utk pakan merk konishi blm dapet tuhh.. di semarang, kira-kira ada dimana ya??
 ::  ato di farizkoi ya..?? saya blm sempat mampir kesana nih, wah perlu disambangi juga nihh..
*KULONUWUN om Doddy.............................*

----------


## h3ln1k

> setahu saya di Tamara koi jual pakan Sen Iro, utk perlengkapan kolam&filter blm ngecek..
> di Best Aq. jual rada komplit utk pakannya ttg harganya belum survei, tapi utk perlengkapan kolam&filter blm ngecek juga..
> utk pakan merk konishi blm dapet tuhh.. di semarang, kira-kira ada dimana ya??
>  ato di farizkoi ya..?? saya blm sempat mampir kesana nih, wah perlu disambangi juga nihh..
> *KULONUWUN om Doddy.............................*


hehe sori2 lagi pada sibuk semua kayaknya om beryl, om bony, om doddy, om boby, om mario, om oka, om dani dll kalo nyari peralatan kolam dan filter bisa jalan2 ke om rudi tamara (tanah mas) atau om rudi hur (gedawang) atau om mbing (suyudi) atau om doddy juga biasanya ada kalo konishi saya kemaren pesen langsung ke om ong (topkoifarm surabaya)

----------


## fachm13

iya om,,kmrn dah ke ko mbing...
lumayan,,harga grosiran..  ::   ::  
semarang diramein atu...hehe
wah telat suka koi ne..giliran dah sepi baru saya mulai suka..  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> iya om,,kmrn dah ke ko mbing...
> lumayan,,harga grosiran..   
> semarang diramein atu...hehe
> wah telat suka koi ne..giliran dah sepi baru saya mulai suka..


hehe gapapa om mendingan telat daripada ga sama sekali   ::   ::

----------


## fachm13

iya om,,betul...asal g expired aja..hehe

----------


## IrwanMOEB

makasih banget untuk infonya om h3ln1k...........langsung 'hunting'.....!! :P

----------


## h3ln1k

> makasih banget untuk infonya om h3ln1k...........langsung 'hunting'.....!! :P


hehe sipp om jangan lupa kumpul2 ke highland di tempat nya mas doddy or pak bony di tembalang   ::

----------


## mario85

wah skrg sepi ya di atas pingin maen tapi ga ada org hehe

----------


## IrwanMOEB

> Originally Posted by IrwanMOEB
> 
> makasih banget untuk infonya om h3ln1k...........langsung 'hunting'.....!! :P
> 
> 
> hehe sipp om jangan lupa kumpul2 ke highland di tempat nya mas doddy or pak bony di tembalang


kumpul-kumpul-nya ada jadwalnya ndak, om h3ln1k??

----------


## h3ln1k

> wah skrg sepi ya di atas pingin maen tapi ga ada org hehe


akhir tahun mar do sibuk kabeh    ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> kumpul-kumpul-nya ada jadwalnya ndak, om h3ln1k??


biasanya seh kayak ada feeling sore2 pas pengin maen ee lah kok malah dateng semua   ::   ::  ini udah lama ga kumpul2 om pada sibuk semua

----------


## fachm13

> Originally Posted by IrwanMOEB
> 
> kumpul-kumpul-nya ada jadwalnya ndak, om h3ln1k??
> 
> 
> biasanya seh kayak ada feeling sore2 pas pengin maen ee lah kok malah dateng semua    ini udah lama ga kumpul2 om pada sibuk semua


feelingnya lg g pada eling om..sepi....sibuk sendiri2..hehe

di forum ini org kendal ada brp y!?

----------


## IrwanMOEB

ayoo dong om h3ln1k..... buka thread baru (topiknya apa aja deh) di forum regional ini supaya lebih semarak dan rame, para koiser semarang sudah terlalu lama dalam 'kesunyian' nih...............  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> ayoo dong om h3ln1k..... buka thread baru (topiknya apa aja deh) di forum regional ini supaya lebih semarak dan rame, para koiser semarang sudah terlalu lama dalam 'kesunyian' nih...............


hehe lagi sibuk om blum sempet jalan2 lagi pond visit   ::   sebenarnya mau ngliput di om rudi hur, pak isman ama om rudi tamara seh blm sempet aja waktunya   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by IrwanMOEB
> 
> ayoo dong om h3ln1k..... buka thread baru (topiknya apa aja deh) di forum regional ini supaya lebih semarak dan rame, para koiser semarang sudah terlalu lama dalam 'kesunyian' nih...............  
> 
> 
> hehe lagi sibuk om blum sempet jalan2 lagi pond visit    sebenarnya mau ngliput di om rudi hur, pak isman ama om rudi tamara seh blm sempet aja waktunya


pak dosen sibuk terus......  ::

----------


## mrbunta

pak dosen lagi ngurusi mahasiswi nya
 ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> pak dosen lagi ngurusi mahasiswi nya


awas ke jah tak delete ngko postinganmu  :P

----------


## fachm13

om h3ln1k dosen to?
lg gawasi ujian dunk...hehe

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> pak dosen lagi ngurusi mahasiswi nya
> 
> 
> 
> awas ke jah tak delete ngko postinganmu  :P


hahahahaha
gak mungkin wani
nanti kasus maneh koyok thread yg laen

----------


## mrbunta

> om h3ln1k dosen to?
> lg gawasi ujian dunk...hehe


loh ujian kan wes mari
saiki lagi kasih nilai. 
mahasiswi e akeh remidi privat. makano pak dosen e repot ngurus mahasiswi e

----------


## h3ln1k

> hahahahaha
> gak mungkin wani
> nanti kasus maneh koyok thread yg laen


nak iki regional semarang ga masalah  :P  :P

----------


## h3ln1k

> loh ujian kan wes mari
> saiki lagi kasih nilai. 
> mahasiswi e akeh remidi privat. makano pak dosen e repot ngurus mahasiswi e


huss huss ........

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> hahahahaha
> gak mungkin wani
> nanti kasus maneh koyok thread yg laen
> 
> 
> nak iki regional semarang ga masalah  :P  :P


wkwkwkwkwkwkwkk

----------


## fachm13

> Originally Posted by fachm13
> 
> om h3ln1k dosen to?
> lg gawasi ujian dunk...hehe
> 
> 
> loh ujian kan wes mari
> saiki lagi kasih nilai. 
> mahasiswi e akeh remidi privat. makano pak dosen e repot ngurus mahasiswi e


SP private oq...hahaha

iwak teri campur botok om...
ngeri tok...  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

wah gajah ki penyebar gosip ki   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> wah gajah ki penyebar gosip ki


bukan gosip iki.
realita   ::

----------


## fachm13

realiti show ne..hehe

----------


## seven7colour

Om Dosen apakah ke Jogjakarta pada bulan pebruari?

----------


## IrwanMOEB

> Originally Posted by IrwanMOEB
> 
> ayoo dong om h3ln1k..... buka thread baru (topiknya apa aja deh) di forum regional ini supaya lebih semarak dan rame, para koiser semarang sudah terlalu lama dalam 'kesunyian' nih...............
> 
> 
> hehe lagi sibuk om blum sempet jalan2 lagi pond visit    sebenarnya mau ngliput di om rudi hur, pak isman ama om rudi tamara seh blm sempet aja waktunya


atu ituuuuuttttttttttt........................(baca : aku ikut............) donx..  ::  
kabar-kabarin ya om dosen.. eh.....om h3ln1k :P

----------


## h3ln1k

oke om irwan   ::   tuh kolamnya si dani ama oka juga belum pernah di pond visit   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Om Dosen apakah ke Jogjakarta pada bulan pebruari?


insyaAllah om   ::

----------


## mrbunta

wuahhhhhhh. acara reuni ya

----------


## h3ln1k

> wuahhhhhhh. acara reuni ya


reuni opo jah?

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> wuahhhhhhh. acara reuni ya
> 
> 
> reuni opo jah?


acara lomba yogya 26-28

----------


## h3ln1k

bonex teko kan?

----------


## mrbunta

> bonex teko kan?


koen teko gak?

----------


## h3ln1k

insyaAllah teko jah aku malah 5-6 februari nang yogya   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> insyaAllah teko jah aku malah 5-6 februari nang yogya


aku yo insyaAllah 
koen 5-6 tok. terus 26-28 gak. podo mawon

----------


## seven7colour

123 Gaaaaaaaaaaaak teko   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> 123 Gaaaaaaaaaaaak teko


kok ga teko?   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 123 Gaaaaaaaaaaaak teko  
> 
> 
> kok ga teko?


Kewe ae yg cedak gak mesti kok, opo maneh yg adoh

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> ...


Tulllll.................
Lungo nang lokasi liyo   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

teko yo  :P  :P  :P

----------


## mrbunta

> teko yo  :P  :P  :P


ngono jare insyaallah

----------


## IrwanMOEB

wah....wah.... di jogja ada acara apaan nih..?? aku koq ketinggalan berita. Kalo ada hubungannya denga per'koi'an ikutan dunx.......... :P

----------


## fachm13

lhoh om,,kan ada ini :
http://i683.photobucket.com/albums/vv19 ... -jogja.jpg

dtg g ne om irwan?
om om yg laen jg dtg kah?

----------


## IrwanMOEB

wahh... berarti aku ketinggalan informasi nih.....
kelihatannya banyak ndak bisanya soalnya ada acara keluarga, gimana ya??

----------


## Satpam

assssalammuaaalikum...........

----------


## wahyu

berangkat yukkkk.......disana banyak kamar.......

----------


## paimo

tahun 2010 semarang kok blom ada agenda kontes.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> tahun 2010 semarang kok blom ada agenda kontes.....


ada kontes kuchibeni tuh si dani ngadain   ::

----------


## fachm13

> Originally Posted by paimo
> 
> tahun 2010 semarang kok blom ada agenda kontes.....   
> 
> 
> ada kontes kuchibeni tuh si dani ngadain


dmn om!?  ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by paimo
> 
> tahun 2010 semarang kok blom ada agenda kontes.....   
> 
> 
> ada kontes kuchibeni tuh si dani ngadain


dani siapa nih......  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by paimo
> 
> ...


dani wahyu tuh   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

awas ya Hel........ak kan anak baik2.....rajin belajar.......  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> awas ya Hel........ak kan anak baik2.....rajin belajar.......


dan gemar menabung  :P

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> awas ya Hel........ak kan anak baik2.....rajin belajar....... 
> 
> 
> dan gemar menabung  :P


Murid Idaman om Helmi

----------


## seven7colour

Regional sepiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii tenan  ::

----------


## doddy

> Regional sepiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii tenan


ola alo. absen om kolor   ::

----------


## fachm13

> Regional sepiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii tenan


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Oyo om Dod................

Gok onok owong blos................  ::

----------


## doddy

> Oyo om Dod................
> 
> Gok onok owong blos................


semarang lagi pilih2 ikan u/ jogya

----------


## seven7colour

Atau pilih Kuchibeni yang mau dibawa ke Jogja?

----------


## fachm13

wah ne kayaknya emg sepi beneran dech...
apa krn g ada lelang!?  ::  
om dod mau lelang g ne?  ::

----------


## doddy

> wah ne kayaknya emg sepi beneran dech...
> apa krn g ada lelang!?  
> om dod mau lelang g ne?


sementara belum, aku apresiasi beberapa ikan om, mungkin berminat?  ::

----------


## fachm13

iya om,,ntar kl ada yg minat tk mampir..  ::  
btw pgn ne mampir k tembalang...kpn2 tk pond visit y om!?  ::  
oia om,,kl g slh di tembalang ada cafe yg ada kolam koinya y?
dmn y?
tau g om?

----------


## seven7colour

> iya om,,ntar kl ada yg minat tk mampir..  
> btw pgn ne mampir k tembalang...kpn2 tk pond visit y om!?  
> oia om,,kl g slh di tembalang ada cafe yg ada kolam koinya y?
> dmn y?
> tau g om?


Di rumah om Doddy  ::

----------


## fachm13

kl di om doddy kolam koi yg ada cafenya om... :P   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> kl di om doddy kolam koi yg ada cafenya om... :P


 :P

----------


## fachm13

menuntut ilmu dl ach....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Semarang Bangkit  ::

----------


## doddy

sub mod semarang lagi menuntut ilmu di yogya   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> sub mod semarang lagi menuntut ilmu di yogya


Serbuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## fachm13

serbu kmn neh om!?  ::

----------


## seven7colour

Serbu kampus om Helmi   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Serbu kampus om Helmi


ono opo iki   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Serbu kampus om Helmi  
> 
> 
> ono opo iki


kucibeni ne okeh  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> ...


Mantep tenan   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   sesuai kaos e seng dipesen kuchibeni lover   ::

----------


## fachm13

iki meh ngampus po meh kucibeninan om?  ::   ::  
peace om....  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> iki meh ngampus po meh kucibeninan om?   
> peace om....


awan2 yo nang kampus tho yo   ::   ayo wes tuku kaos e jogja rung?

----------


## fachm13

> awan2 yo nang kampus tho yo    ayo wes tuku kaos e jogja rung?


wis to y...tp msh utang om...  ::   ::

----------


## fachm13

> Semarang Bangkit


sepi maning....pada mauludan y!?  ::

----------


## seven7colour

Om Helmi YM dong harga autofeedernya   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Om Helmi YM dong harga autofeedernya


uwis loh ya  :P

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Om Helmi YM dong harga autofeedernya  
> 
> 
> uwis loh ya  :P


Manaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..............
Padahal Gajah da pegang barangnya

----------


## h3ln1k

ya mesti lah si gajah pegang barangnya sendiri   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> ya mesti lah si gajah pegang barangnya sendiri


Wakakakakaka

----------


## fachm13

krrriiiingggggg,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
spada.....  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> krrriiiingggggg,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> spada.....


Kring-kring goes goes.................

----------


## fachm13

> Originally Posted by fachm13
> 
> krrriiiingggggg,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> spada..... 
> 
> 
> Kring-kring goes goes.................


oalah,,goes,,,goes,,,  ::  

om,,om,,ada yg tau di smg bacteri starter bs didapat dmn y?
saya nemunya "fish multi bac"..ada yg tau?
bagus kah?
komposisi:
tiap 1cc mengandung 5x10^14 microba aktif. bacillus sp, nitrosomonas sp, nitro bacter sp..  ::

----------


## seven7colour

Mirip komposisi YAKULT   ::

----------


## fachm13

bs diminum y om?hoho

----------


## seven7colour

> bs diminum y om?hoho


Glek aja langsung................  ::

----------


## fachm13

saya minum dua... :P 
 ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> saya minum dua... :P


Setiap hari........................  ::

----------


## IrwanMOEB

ada om di Best aquarium, di jalan imam bonjol itu lho....
lumayan lengkap koq, aku juga 'nemu' brush di sana, ada produk utk menjaga kondisi air kolam, namanya HALICO BIONIC, sdh saya coba air jadi cepat bening. coba aja hunting ke sana...

----------


## IrwanMOEB

> Mirip komposisi YAKULT


iya lho........., aku pernah coba yakult khan dibagian bawahnya ada endapannya khan, aku tuang ke akuariumku (pake undergravel filter) beberapa hari kemudian air jadi kelihatan lebih bersih dan bening lho...
sekarang jadi aku rutinkan, setiap 2 minggu sekali aku minum yakult 3/4, lalu sisanya aku tuang ke aquarium, dosisnya kira-kira aja...he..he... tapi untuk diaplikasikan di kolam blom berani.........

----------


## fachm13

> ada om di Best aquarium, di jalan imam bonjol itu lho....
> lumayan lengkap koq, aku juga 'nemu' brush di sana, ada produk utk menjaga kondisi air kolam, namanya HALICO BIONIC, sdh saya coba air jadi cepat bening. coba aja hunting ke sana...


kl kata langganan saya yg jg jualan halico..produk "fish multi bac" masih lbh bagus..g tau berdasarkan harga apa emang uda buktikan..  ::  
tp tk coba pake koq g bening2 y..msh ijo...  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by IrwanMOEB
> 
> ada om di Best aquarium, di jalan imam bonjol itu lho....
> lumayan lengkap koq, aku juga 'nemu' brush di sana, ada produk utk menjaga kondisi air kolam, namanya HALICO BIONIC, sdh saya coba air jadi cepat bening. coba aja hunting ke sana...
> 
> 
> kl kata langganan saya yg jg jualan halico..produk "fish multi bac" masih lbh bagus..g tau berdasarkan harga apa emang uda buktikan..  
> tp tk coba pake koq g bening2 y..msh ijo...



Kebanyakan cendol kali? jadi ijo-ijo.................. :P

----------


## fachm13

iya om,,
kmrn minum es cendol di pinggir kolam..eh,koinya minta..tk kasih j 1 ember..malah g abis..y ijo gt dech..  ::   ::  
resepnya dong om...  ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

ayoooo..........berangkat jogja.....

----------


## fachm13

dah pada berangkat to?
ati2 y om2..  ::  
yg bawa ikan moga bawa prestasi jg..amin....
gutlak..
saya nyusul j lah...  ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Semarang ayo ke JOGJA  ::

----------


## cah kendal

Salam kenal bapak-bapak,

Saya baru memelihara koi, masih kecil-kecil 20cm-an, mohon ijin bergabung pengen tambah pengalaman dan kalau ada ikan afkir .. kolam saya masih bisa menampung ... 

Matu nuwun

----------


## seven7colour

Om Helmy in ACTION
http://photobucket.com/Jogja

----------


## h3ln1k

> Om Helmy in ACTION
> http://photobucket.com/Jogja


  ::   tetep ae paling sangar admin e kois

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Om Helmy in ACTION
> http://photobucket.com/Jogja
> 
> 
>    tetep ae paling sangar admin e kois


Hehehehehehe
Takut di delete kalau aku komen lagi..............  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ga popo admin e kois baik hati, lemah lembut, tidak sombong, rajin menabung   ::   ::

----------


## fachm13

morning all...............  ::  
bangun..bangun.. :P   ::

----------


## tenonx

Absen pagi2  ::

----------


## doddy

moning all

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

Kalau saya ke Semarang dan untuk menghemat ongkos, apakah boleh saya menginap di salah satu rumah KOISer?

----------


## h3ln1k

> Kalau saya ke Semarang dan untuk menghemat ongkos, apakah boleh saya menginap di salah satu rumah KOISer?


monggo silahkan   ::   wah semarang sepiiiii   ::   ::

----------


## Saung Koi

*Nich diramein Om Helmy, buat temen2 di Semarang.......he..he..
*
*One Day PV with Submod Semarang H3ln1k.......* :P   :: 

*Berangkat dari Cibaduyut ke Jl. Riau, tempat penginapan Om Helmy.......kira2 pukul 10.30 wib.
Langsung PV ke Om Este.......tapi cuma sebentar karena Om Este mau "mengejar ilmu dulu di Jepun"*


*Lanjut PV ke Om Ceem, meskipun yang punya lagi di kantor.......he..he..*


*Kemudian ke Om Coconut2828, trus lanjut ke Om Yu Ming Farm, tapi maaf kagak ke foto.......  
Lanjut PV ke Fei Koi Center di Graha Puspa, sekitar jam 12 siang, sempat keujanan di Cihideung, lanjut makan siang dulu di rumah makan khas Sunda*


*Naik lagi ke Dago untuk PV ke Stars Koi, sambil menunggu ujan reda, sekitar jam 5 baru turun untuk PV ke Saung Koi, sempat keujanan lagi di Jl. Moh. Toha, Cigereleng.......n dapet kabar kalo Forum Koi's kita di hijack.......  
Sampailah di Saung Koi Cibaduyut n ngopi dulu.......*


*Jam 7 malem, lanjut lagi, maunya PV ke Om QuickLine, tapi berhubung susah dihubungi karena Hp. tertinggal di mobil, maka PV lanjut ke Om Ceem lagi karena pengen ketemu ama yang empunya untuk ngobrol dikit.......
Jam 20.17 jalan lagi ke Om Sbw di Pinus Regency, biasa sambil keujanan juga, khan naek motor..he..he..
Sampai juga di Om Sbw.......*


*Jam 22.25 pamit dari Om Grand Champion menuju penginapan di Jl. Riau, sempat mampir di Nasi Kalong, ha..ha.. panggilan perut Bro.......  
Kembali sampe rumah sekitar jam 23.30...he..he..Muantap Om Helmy.......
Sekarang Om Helmynya udah sampe rumah lagi di Semarang.......Home Sweet Home.......ha..ha..ha..
*

----------


## Saung Koi

Btw, kalo saya ke Semarang, boleh juga gak nginap di Om Helmy.......??  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Btw, kalo saya ke Semarang, boleh juga gak nginap di Om Helmy.......??


Monggo om silahkan  tapi rumah saya ga ada saungnya loh  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by Saung Koi
> 
> Btw, kalo saya ke Semarang, boleh juga gak nginap di Om Helmy.......??  
> 
> 
> Monggo om silahkan  tapi rumah saya ga ada saungnya loh


wes turu nang kolam ae hel
pasang tenda

----------


## Saung Koi

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Saung Koi
> 
> ...


  ::   ::  Ora nduwe tendo Om Bunta.......dadi turu bareng iwak neng njero kolam.......  ::

----------


## ademilanforever

Busetttttt........ Saung Koi sudah mewabah kemana-mana......  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

Kalo nginep di kolam paling mantab di kolamnya gajah udah di lantai 4 ada rimbanya pula  ::

----------


## mrbunta

kapan om lukas ke semarang? aku tak melok sisan. ben kolam e helmi amber   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Busetttttt........ Saung Koi sudah mewabah kemana-mana......


Friendship through scales om rahmat  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

Wahduh bahaya kalo gajah masuk kolam   ::

----------


## mario85

wah om helmy jalan2 bawa ikan baru ga nih hehe

----------


## Saung Koi

> kapan om lukas ke semarang? aku tak melok sisan. ben kolam e helmi amber


*Ntar dikabarin Om Bunta, bulan2 ini, masih nyiapin Koi's Festival ama 3rd Asian Show.......  *

----------


## Saung Koi

> Originally Posted by ademilanforever
> 
> Busetttttt........ Saung Koi sudah mewabah kemana-mana......  
> 
> 
> Friendship through scales om rahmat


*Friendship for Koi's*

----------


## Saung Koi

> wah om helmy jalan2 bawa ikan baru ga nih hehe


Mau dibawain Nisai kagak mau tuh, Om Mario.......  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> wah om helmy jalan2 bawa ikan baru ga nih hehe


cuman liat ikan di om fei aja mar   ::   piye kolamu wes dadi rung?




> Mau dibawain Nisai kagak mau tuh, Om Mario.......


duitnya yg ga kuku   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

Absen guys....
Alo om Helmi, mario, om Lukas dan semuanya

----------


## Saung Koi

*Selamat Pagi Semarang.......*  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## doddy

> *Selamat Pagi Semarang.......*


Pagi om Lukas

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> wah om helmy jalan2 bawa ikan baru ga nih hehe
> 
> 
> cuman liat ikan di om fei aja mar    piye kolamu wes dadi rung?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uda jadi kok hel..dah lmyn lama cmn semept ada masalah gitu deh hehe

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> ...

----------


## mario85

haha uda blk ke kl nih pak..awal bln dpn balik lg ke smg..lum pernah foto kolam pak

----------


## h3ln1k

> haha uda blk ke kl nih pak..awal bln dpn balik lg ke smg..lum pernah foto kolam pak


ikan dah nyemplung di kolam baru mar? air kolam buat sumi bagus ya?

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> haha uda blk ke kl nih pak..awal bln dpn balik lg ke smg..lum pernah foto kolam pak
> 
> 
> ikan dah nyemplung di kolam baru mar? air kolam buat sumi bagus ya?


sudah msk wah masih lum tau yah tapi kayaknya bagus cmn temperature agak tinggi padahal tertutup lho..

tapi yg kmaren ambil dari atas dikeluarin lg abis ada kutunya padahal sblmnya dicek uda bersih

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> ...


emang musim kutu nich. kolam ku 2 buah abis aku bom demilin, udah bersih sekarang kutunya

----------


## mario85

lgsg kasih dimilin aja ya ga usah dicabutin ya..1gr per ton kan dosisnya..aku uda siapin sih di rumah 

trus kalo ikan sehat dikasih gpp jg kan

----------


## doddy

gak apa, ikan jangan dikasi makan selama pake demilin

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

Selamat malam Semarang.....
Salam buat om Helmy ya.................  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Selamat malam Semarang.....
> Salam buat om Helmy ya.................


salam apaan om? salam metall?   ::  

@mario: ga mbok kasih ikan sumatra? alhamdulillah sampe saiki iwakku bebas kutu sampe sumatra ne bodi ne malah bulky kakean mangan saki hi grow malah koi ne ga bulky2   ::  
@om dod: basan kolame gedi sumatra ne iso transmigrasi nang filter yo om kesedot SS   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

piye ki semarang ga ono acara pond visit? nang pak isman karo om yudi arvia rung tau ki   ::

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by Hariadi Gunawan
> 
> Selamat malam Semarang.....
> Salam buat om Helmy ya................. 
> 
> 
> salam apaan om? salam metall?   
> 
> @mario: ga mbok kasih ikan sumatra? alhamdulillah sampe saiki iwakku bebas kutu sampe sumatra ne bodi ne malah bulky kakean mangan saki hi grow malah koi ne ga bulky2   
> @om dod: basan kolame gedi sumatra ne iso transmigrasi nang filter yo om kesedot SS


ya ni gek meh tak suruh blikke ikan sumatra nunggu bak karantina ne kosong sek...haha ikan sumatra u elit makane saki haha

----------


## h3ln1k

hue eh mar awak e bulky2   ::   ::

----------


## ekawiyandi

siang semarang..lumpianya mana?  ::

----------


## mario85

> siang semarang..lumpianya mana?


masih pada tidur om yg jual lunpia haha

----------


## Saung Koi

> piye ki semarang ga ono acara pond visit? nang pak isman karo om yudi arvia rung tau ki


Aku yo rung tau ki, melu entuk ora Om.......??   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> piye ki semarang ga ono acara pond visit? nang pak isman karo om yudi arvia rung tau ki  
> 
> 
> Aku yo rung tau ki, melu entuk ora Om.......??


suk awal bulan ae yo pas aku teko ga gelem ketinggalan aku hehe...

----------


## h3ln1k

jelas boleh ikut dunk om lukas   ::   kowe seh nang malay mar? aku rung tau PV nang kono ngko jajal kontak2an konco2 ae   ::

----------


## mario85

> jelas boleh ikut dunk om lukas    kowe seh nang malay mar? aku rung tau PV nang kono ngko jajal kontak2an konco2 ae


masih nih ok2 ngko ae nek ak wes balik PV ne haha...

----------


## h3ln1k

Tapi aku ga ngerti omahe om yudi seng wes tau rono pak bony karo beryl

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

> Tapi aku ga ngerti omahe om yudi seng wes tau rono pak bony karo beryl


Om Helmy, autofeeder nya berapaan?

----------


## ekawiyandi

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> Tapi aku ga ngerti omahe om yudi seng wes tau rono pak bony karo beryl
> 
> 
> Om Helmy, autofeeder nya berapaan?


jogja juga menanti...  ::

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

Sedih hatiku di cuekin   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Sedih hatiku di cuekin


ga lah om masak dicuekin   ::   ::

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

> Originally Posted by Hariadi Gunawan
> 
> Sedih hatiku di cuekin  
> 
> 
> ga lah om masak dicuekin


Wkk.... umur panjang nih............  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

yo iiii   ::

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

> yo iiii


Om pesen dawet durian dong........

----------


## IrwanMOEB

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> jelas boleh ikut dunk om lukas    kowe seh nang malay mar? aku rung tau PV nang kono ngko jajal kontak2an konco2 ae  
> 
> 
> masih nih ok2 ngko ae nek ak wes balik PV ne haha...


aku melu omm..... 
kabari yaa..........
aja klalen....
matur nuwun..

----------


## h3ln1k

oke om irwan no hp nya itu yah?

----------


## IrwanMOEB

yup...

----------


## tenonx

kok pin BB nya ga di share sekalian Hel ?   ::   ::

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

> kok pin BB nya ga di share sekalian Hel ?


PIN BCA sekalian om...

----------


## h3ln1k

> kok pin BB nya ga di share sekalian Hel ?


rahasia   ::

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> kok pin BB nya ga di share sekalian Hel ?   
> 
> 
> rahasia


Trademark BONEX tuh  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

Wkwkwk submod suroboyo lagi topo broto

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

> Wkwkwk submod suroboyo lagi topo broto


Topo Broto iku opo?

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> Wkwkwk submod suroboyo lagi topo broto
> 
> 
> Topo Broto iku opo?


Topo broto iku bertapa  ::

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

> Topo broto iku bertapa


Topo = Bertapa
Broto = ............

----------


## h3ln1k

Broto=brutu  ::

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

> Broto=brutu


Wakakakaka   ::   ::   ::

----------


## IrwanMOEB

wahh... klo ada orang yang namanya Pak Broto jadi artinya .........  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

> wahh... klo ada orang yang namanya Pak Broto jadi artinya .........


Bukan saya loh om..............  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

Seng mulai sek sopo jal  ::

----------


## mario85

haha wes wong loro podo ngalur ngidul dewe haha...pie hel u wes coba pakan LC ne update donk result e

----------


## h3ln1k

Wes mar aku jajale seng versi lawas grow karo color cepet ngunggahke beni paling rak 2 minggunan lah kan ketok hasile nak bodi antara 2 mg s/d 1 bln ketok ngisi

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

> Seng mulai sek sopo jal


Kowe toh :P

----------


## h3ln1k

dan ga mbok posting nang kene ae persiapan nggo show suk agustus?

----------


## mario85

> dan ga mbok posting nang kene ae persiapan nggo show suk agustus?


august show apaan hel da mana

----------


## h3ln1k

sesuk minggu sore jare si teguh meh rapat masalah ketetapan tanggal, tempat dll teko ae mar nak nang semarang

----------


## mario85

> sesuk minggu sore jare si teguh meh rapat masalah ketetapan tanggal, tempat dll teko ae mar nak nang semarang


aku plg smg tgl 2 april ik haha...opo sih apki ya

----------


## h3ln1k

si dani ae didadekke EO awake dewe peserta ae mar penakkk   ::

----------


## mario85

> si dani ae didadekke EO awake dewe peserta ae mar penakkk


nek aku sih pasti peserta la u ma pasti kebagian jatah kerjo wkwkwk...

----------


## h3ln1k

Aku peserta ae  ::

----------


## tenonx

aku gelem dadi panitia   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> aku gelem dadi panitia


u meh dadi pantita bagian opo ngalamr lgsg ae haha...bagian akomodasi juri aja ma menyediakan keperluan "macem2" para juri

----------


## doddy

mario belajar dulu jangan OL melulu, nanti kena her lho.... :P

----------


## tenonx

panitia sie konsumsi bagian nyicipi   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mario85

> mario belajar dulu jangan OL melulu, nanti kena her lho.... :P


hehe lg nganggur pak ga ada kerjaan..blum waktunya ujian2 haha makanya OL trus deh

----------


## ekawiyandi

> aku gelem dadi panitia


ngetokke nak geleman..  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> aku gelem dadi panitia    
> 
> 
> ngetokke nak geleman..


 ::  aku ga melu2 nak iki wkwkwk

----------


## tenonx

gelem membantu siapa saja yg membutuhkan   ::   ::

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

> gelem membantu siapa saja yg membutuhkan


 :P  :P  :P

----------


## h3ln1k

ndi ki daniii (muradikoi)

----------


## tenonx

pledap plendup ym e dani   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> gelem membantu siapa saja yg membutuhkan


aku butuh gae nyikat kolam

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> gelem membantu siapa saja yg membutuhkan   
> 
> 
> aku butuh gae nyikat kolam


aku ga melu2 ahhh   ::

----------


## mrbunta

hahahahahahahahaha
kolam tanah yg di sikat

----------


## h3ln1k

lah piye tho ki wong2 semarang ilang kabeh   ::   besok makan2 di Palm Hill ditraktir teguhhh   ::

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

> lah piye tho ki wong2 semarang ilang kabeh    besok makan2 di Palm Hill ditraktir teguhhh


  ::

----------


## tenonx

brangkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttttttt

----------


## ekawiyandi

> brangkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttttttt


  ::  meluuuu

----------


## vied_84

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

pengen tau pembuat pakan Saki Made In Indonesia   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> pengen tau pembuat pakan Saki Made In Indonesia


Sopo nong seng gawe saki?

----------


## tenonx

Palm Hill to   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Palm Hill to


Oo yo gawe pakan tho lagi ngerti  ::

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

Morning all..............  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

Morning juga.......

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

> Morning juga.......


Wakakakaka, ga tidur om Dosen?

----------


## h3ln1k

Blm neh om kolorrrr  :P

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

> Blm neh om kolorrrr  :P


Kepikiran Ujian si KUNCIR ya?

----------


## mario85

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> Blm neh om kolorrrr  :P
> 
> 
> Kepikiran Ujian si KUNCIR ya?


???

----------


## vied_84

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> Blm neh om kolorrrr  :P
> 
> 
> Kepikiran Ujian si KUNCIR ya?


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> Kepikiran Ujian si KUNCIR ya?


kepikiran mo NGUJI si kuncir   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

Pengin kuncir po nong? :P

----------


## ekawiyandi

> Originally Posted by Hariadi Gunawan
> 
> Kepikiran Ujian si KUNCIR ya?
> 
> 
> kepikiran mo NGUJI si kuncir


woo nak iki ra melu-2,aku...  ::

----------


## tenonx

ra melu2 trus........ tp posting trus   ::

----------


## IrwanMOEB

ki ngomongke si KUNCIR ki sopo to??  ::  wah aku ketinggalan aduoohh banget yo....

----------


## tenonx

lha... om irwan malah blon tau to, helmy kan banyak stok kuncir   ::   ::

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

> lha... om irwan malah blon tau to, helmy kan banyak stok kuncir


1000% benar

----------


## ekawiyandi

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> lha... om irwan malah blon tau to, helmy kan banyak stok kuncir   
> 
> 
> 1000% benar


dan akurat...  ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

benar tiada tandingan

----------


## vied_84



----------


## h3ln1k

opo tho iki kucar kucir ae   ::   reg semarang ga nggruduk teguh Palm Hill tosai2 do teko kabeh jare dani apik?   ::

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

> opo tho iki kucar kucir ae    reg semarang ga nggruduk teguh Palm Hill tosai2 do teko kabeh jare dani apik?


Kok ora ngaku seh............

----------


## h3ln1k

buat temen2 semarang diharapkan kehadirannya  Senin, 5 April 2010 pukul 12.00 di RM Selasih untuk membahas show SKC bulan agustus   ::

----------


## tenonx

tambah ga ngaku ........   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> tambah ga ngaku ........


  ::   ::   ::  ...............juragan kuchibeni.....

----------


## fachm13

wuich,,,smg mau ada show y??  ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

baru bangun ya m13 ?   ::   :P

----------


## fachm13

dah tdr lg om...  ::   :P

----------


## tenonx

jam segini tidur lagi ? ........ lemuuuuuuuu

----------


## fachm13

mumpung prei......nglemukke awak...hahaha
 :P

----------


## tenonx

ben ga cilik trus ya  :P

----------


## fachm13

ben sesok neh nek pesen kaos XL...  ::   ::  

cilik kn wonge...khasiate...mantap...haha
 :P

----------


## h3ln1k

hasil rapat sementara : show diadakan tgl 6-8 agustus 2010
rapat berikutnya menyusul   ::

----------


## Saung Koi

> hasil rapat sementara : show diadakan tgl 6-8 agustus 2010
> rapat berikutnya menyusul


*Wuih, Muantap nich, Kontes di Semarang Kota Lumpia.......   *

----------


## h3ln1k

di semarang om lukas harus dateng neh nostalgia   ::

----------


## tenonx

club yg ngadain kan Hel ?

----------


## IrwanMOEB

> hasil rapat sementara : show diadakan tgl 6-8 agustus 2010
> rapat berikutnya menyusul


OK...........
sori om...., dari tgl 31 sampe kemarin aku gak sempat buka internet jadi ketinggalan berita deh   ::  , ndak tau klo ada rapat ......  :: 
jangan kapok ngundang rapat lagi ya om...  ::

----------


## tenonx

kapok aku.....    ::  

kapok lombok  :P

----------


## Saung Koi

> kapok aku.....    
> 
> kapok lombok  :P


kapok putih...pakan manuk  ::  
kapok kuning...gedang goreng  ::

----------


## tenonx

cocok om   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> hasil rapat sementara : show diadakan tgl 6-8 agustus 2010
> rapat berikutnya menyusul  
> 
> 
> OK...........
> sori om...., dari tgl 31 sampe kemarin aku gak sempat buka internet jadi ketinggalan berita deh   , ndak tau klo ada rapat ...... 
> jangan kapok ngundang rapat lagi ya om...


oke om ntar saya kabarin lagi via sms ya   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> club yg ngadain kan Hel ?


yo i   ::

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> club yg ngadain kan Hel ?
> 
> 
> yo i


Club apa?  ::

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> ...


SKC= semarang koi club

----------


## fachm13

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> ...


club PSIS om...  ::   ::  
piss om,,,,  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

next meeting pada ikut ya om fahmi, om irwan, om nuroso pokoke regional semarang kabeh   ::

----------


## tenonx

aku gak diundang   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## fachm13

> next meeting pada ikut ya om fahmi, om irwan, om nuroso pokoke regional semarang kabeh


insyaALLAH y om,,slama g bentur m jadwal yg udah ada duluan (menuntut ilmu   ::  ) pasti ane dateng..  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

Ok om fahmi  ::  barca 4 arsenal 1 mantab  ::

----------


## IrwanMOEB

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> kapok aku.....    
> 
> kapok lombok  :P
> 
> 
> kapok putih...pakan manuk  
> kapok kuning...gedang goreng


wah... next meeting ada gedang goreng + gorengan + lombok nih......  ::   sedeppp......tinggal 'ngombe-ne' ki....kopi opo sekoteng......

----------


## nuroso

siaaap om helmi......
btw....ntar finalnya MU vs Barca.....  ::

----------


## doddy

belum ada jadwal kupul lagi. nanti klo uddah ada kabar akan di woro2 ama helmi

----------


## mrbunta

melokkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## tenonx

melokkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## h3ln1k

> melokkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


ayo rene  :P 




> melokkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


yuuukkkkkkk   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> siaaap om helmi......
> btw....ntar finalnya MU vs Barca.....


wah tergantung ntar malem neh menang sapa   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

barusan dapat sms dari om rudi tamara rapat selanjutnya hari Senin, 12 April 2010 pukul 12.00 di RM Selasih silahkan temen2 pada dateng ya   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> barusan dapat sms dari om rudi tamara rapat selanjutnya hari Senin, 12 April 2010 pukul 12.00 di RM Selasih silahkan temen2 pada dateng ya


melokkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## fachm13

> barusan dapat sms dari om rudi tamara rapat selanjutnya hari Senin, 12 April 2010 pukul 12.00 di RM Selasih silahkan temen2 pada dateng ya


emang dmn to om?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

Ktne meh sms klo ada undangan  ::

----------


## nuroso

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> barusan dapat sms dari om rudi tamara rapat selanjutnya hari Senin, 12 April 2010 pukul 12.00 di RM Selasih silahkan temen2 pada dateng ya  
> 
> 
> emang dmn to om?


di jln sultan agung...sebelah Platinum Motor dulunya RM Taman Laut.....
Tapi kok jam kerja ya.....  ::

----------


## wahyu

melokkkkkkkkkk..........

----------


## tenonx

tak inceng dr google earth dulu aja deh   ::

----------


## IrwanMOEB

sudah 'ngantri' untuk ikutt.......

----------


## h3ln1k

> di jln sultan agung...sebelah Platinum Motor dulunya RM Taman Laut.....
> Tapi kok jam kerja ya.....


jam makan siang om jam 12   ::  




> sudah 'ngantri' untuk ikutt.......


ditunggu om   ::  




> Ktne meh sms klo ada undangan


kan khusus om irwan  :P 




> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> barusan dapat sms dari om rudi tamara rapat selanjutnya hari Senin, 12 April 2010 pukul 12.00 di RM Selasih silahkan temen2 pada dateng ya  
> 
> 
> melokkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


tak tunggu loh jah awas ke ga teko   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

info : rapat lagi besok Rabu, 14 April 2010 di RM Penang Gajahmada pukul 18.30 pada datang ya   ::

----------


## tenonx

sip........ rudi hur yg bayar neh ?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> sip........ rudi hur yg bayar neh ?


teko ae nong ngko kan ngerti   ::

----------


## tenonx

aku meh rapat jg je Hel suk rabu, persiapan lunga nang blitar   ::

----------


## ekawiyandi

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> sip........ rudi hur yg bayar neh ?    
> 
> 
> teko ae nong ngko kan ngerti


baline jo lali aku pesan lumpia...barter ro bakpia.  ::

----------


## tenonx

glodak   ::

----------


## Saung Koi

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> ...


Wah, iso iki, kirim nang Bandung, lumpia bakpia, mengko diijoli karo peuyeum.......ha..ha..ha..

----------


## tenonx

peuyeum.....puan   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> peuyeum.....puan


peuyeum anyar yo nong   :: 

om joko siwarak koi gabung dunk besok malam yah   ::

----------


## tenonx

lho...... ktne koleksi peuyeum mu banyak hel   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Saung Koi

> lho...... ktne koleksi peuyeum mu banyak hel


  ::   ::  peuyeum kalo dikoleksi dadi mambu Om Tenonx.......mambu kecot.......

----------


## tenonx

helmy koleksinya peuyeumpuan om Lukas   ::   ::

----------


## IrwanMOEB

> info : rapat lagi besok Rabu, 14 April 2010 di RM Penang Gajahmada pukul 18.30 pada datang ya


waduhh aku ada kursus nih..... aku absen dulu ya kali ini, jangan takut aku bersedia 'terlibat' acara ini koq....,besok kalo ada rapat lagi kabarin yaa....makasih...........

----------


## h3ln1k

status : waiting for casubmod regional bandung   ::

----------


## tenonx

emange iki ganti dadi FB po yo   ::   ::   :P

----------


## mario85

> emange iki ganti dadi FB po yo     :P


haha om sub mod e nek dimarahi ngko u dibanned lho nong

----------


## tenonx

Ra mungkin isa nge ban wis.  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Ra mungkin isa nge ban wis.


tak banned loh  :P  wah ameh upload foto malah fotone elek   ::

----------


## tenonx

ayooo cepetaannn  :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## IrwanMOEB

Halo.......HAlo..........halo....... koq sepi ya..... pada kemana nih....??? pada ngejar-ngejar 'kucibeni' yach???   ::  
aku koq ndak dapet undangan??  ::

----------


## Saung Koi

> Halo.......HAlo..........halo....... koq sepi ya..... pada kemana nih....??? pada ngejar-ngejar 'kucibeni' yach???   
> aku koq ndak dapet undangan??


*Melok hadir Om.......Ndi iki submod Semarang.......??   *

----------


## h3ln1k

lah iki ketok maneh   ::

----------


## tenonx

lg mumet mikir autofeeder submod e  :P   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> lg mumet mikir autofeeder submod e  :P


ama lagi ngurusi kuchibeni..ha..ha

----------


## tenonx

oooo....... ngurusi kuncir...........   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> lg mumet mikir autofeeder submod e  :P   
> 
> 
> ama lagi ngurusi kuchibeni..ha..ha


hayah seng lagi nang jakarta golek kuchibeni  :P

----------


## IrwanMOEB

yang dari jakarta bawa oleh-oleh 'kucibeni' ndak???

----------


## h3ln1k

sapa aja ya ini?   ::

----------


## mario85

ni kolamnya sapa hel..

----------


## doddy

> ni kolamnya sapa hel..


kolam pak Isman mario

----------


## h3ln1k

> ni kolamnya sapa hel..


kolame I-Showa   ::

----------


## mario85

haha tapi bkn yg di palmhill ya...

----------


## h3ln1k

> haha tapi bkn yg di palmhill ya...


lah emang iku nang Palm Hill   ::

----------


## Saung Koi

*Malam Semarang.......*

----------


## h3ln1k

met siaaanggggggggggggg  ::

----------


## Saung Koi

> met siaaanggggggggggggg


*Siang juga Om Hel.......pengen maen lagi nich ke Palm Hill, eh bner gak yo.......??
Nasi Ayam, Lumpia durong kelakon, sate kambing ning bangunan kuno, opo yo jenenge, lali.......??  *

----------


## h3ln1k

sate kambing 29, lunpia express,lunpia mataram, nasi ayam ndi maneh bos ayo kapan nang semarang maneh  ::

----------


## victor

kerjanya makan melulu, tapi badan tetap kecil
yang gemuk cacingnya

----------


## Saung Koi

> kerjanya makan melulu, tapi badan tetap kecil
> yang gemuk cacingnya


* Sing penting jualan Koi, gemuk dompete Om.......bisa makan2 terus.......punya keinginan mengunjungi semua hobbiest Koi, khususnya Jawa Bali sambil kuliner masing2 daerah.......*

----------


## Saung Koi

> sapa aja ya ini?


*Om Luki, titip ambilin Tancho Kujaku, di kolam sebelahnya lagi Shiro Ogata n Ogon Izumiya.......*

----------


## h3ln1k

kolame isine wes berubah maneh om ga koyok biyen  ::

----------


## Saung Koi

*Oww, harus berkunjung lagi nich.......*

----------


## h3ln1k

sippp ditunggu

----------


## IrwanMOEB

ikutt donk........ 
wah nyesel nih tidak bisa ikut yg tempo hari, minta tolong dikabarin ya mas helmi klo ada acara lagi, makasih...........

----------


## h3ln1k

siap om  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

Buat temen2 Semarang dan sekitarnya yang ingin masuk menjadi anggota Semarang Koi Club bisa menghubungi Dani Wahyu (sekretaris)  phone : 08156560888, id YM:muradikoi untuk mendaftar dan iuran per tahunnya, advantage menjadi member Semarang Koi Club :
1. Mendapatkan id card club yang bisa digunakan untuk mendapatkan diskon jika belanja di dealer/breeder di Semarang sekitarnya
2. Mendapatkan 1 buah gantungan kunci koi (suppport by Pak Isman Palm Hill Nishikigoi) contohnya seperti dibawah ini :

----------


## TSA

Bagus oiiii ..... gantungan kuncinya .......
Pengen Mode : on 

Tsa

----------


## h3ln1k

> Bagus oiiii ..... gantungan kuncinya .......
> Pengen Mode : on 
> 
> Tsa


gantungan kunci made in jepun, mau pindah club om? wkwkwk

----------


## wahyu

> gantungan kunci made in jepun, mau pindah club om? wkwkwk


lo kok ak blm dapet ya om........

----------


## ajie1978

Om semua, anggota baru pengen ikut meramaikan dunia perkoi an, baru kenal koi 2 bulan, dadi isih bocah bgt, pengen berguru ama suhu2 koi semarang

----------


## h3ln1k

> Om semua, anggota baru pengen ikut meramaikan dunia perkoi an, baru kenal koi 2 bulan, dadi isih bocah bgt, pengen berguru ama suhu2 koi semarang


monggo silahkan om kalo mau gabung jadi member bisa kontak om dani wahyu  ::  kita sering kumpul2 kok terutama di Palm Hill apalagi ntar 24-26 september kita ngadain show

----------


## mario85

wah dah lama ga buka sub smg nih..ayu jgn malu2 om join aja ma kita2 di smg

----------


## fachm13

wah sepi ne..ayo..warga semarang..pada kemana...
 :Fish2:

----------


## h3ln1k

> wah sepi ne..ayo..warga semarang..pada kemana...


disini  ::

----------


## fachm13

sing aktif moderator tok...xixixixixi

----------


## mario85

> sing aktif moderator tok...xixixixixi


makane u melu aktif to haha

----------


## fachm13

bila mampu pak...hoho
 :Cheer2:

----------


## paimo

> monggo silahkan om kalo mau gabung jadi member bisa kontak om dani wahyu  kita sering kumpul2 kok terutama di Palm Hill apalagi ntar 24-26 september kita ngadain show


lama gak OL....maaf newbie mau nanya mau jadi member kontak om dani wahyu.....member apa ya.....khusus semarangan ya.... ?
kalo mau hubungin mas dani ke mana ( no.hp/email/dll)....?

----------


## mario85

itu buat show bsok pak..sama keanggotaan semarang koi club ya gpp donk klo di kendal kan juag masuk semarang hehe join2 aja

----------


## h3ln1k

> lama gak OL....maaf newbie mau nanya mau jadi member kontak om dani wahyu.....member apa ya.....khusus semarangan ya.... ?
> kalo mau hubungin mas dani ke mana ( no.hp/email/dll)....?


welcome om lama ga nongol terakhir di majesty ya  ::  member SKC buat Semarang dan sekitarnya kok jadi ga melulu org Semarang  ::

----------


## harley

Anggota baru juga.... ngikut ngabsen dulu ah....  ::

----------


## wahyu

> Anggota baru juga.... ngikut ngabsen dulu ah....



ayo son....yg aktif biar rame.........hi...hi....hi

----------


## harley

> ayo son....yg aktif biar rame.........hi...hi....hi


Siap Ndan....  ::  ::  ::

----------


## IrwanMOEB

HALO....??! HALO....?!  koq setelah acara sepi ya.... pada kemana nih......?

----------


## Glenardo

Numpang lewat di Smrg... Om Wahyu, N*n*Y pie kabare?He4x..

----------


## h3ln1k

> Numpang lewat di Smrg... Om Wahyu, N*n*Y pie kabare?He4x..


apik2 ae bos  ::

----------


## fachm13

> apik2 ae bos


wkwkwkwkwk
 :Bump2:

----------


## h3ln1k

wahduh kok sepi neh semarang gara2 ada BB jadi gini neh  ::

----------


## edwin

iya nih.... om helmy bagi2 ilmu lagi donk biar rame

----------


## h3ln1k

> iya nih.... om helmy bagi2 ilmu lagi donk biar rame


sebenere temen2 smg rame bos biasa nongkrong di kolam Palm Hill bentar lagi mau bikin GO taniguchi showa tosai SQ  ::  cuman gara2 BB pada jarang nongkrong di sini hehehe

----------


## luki

> bentar lagi mau bikin GO taniguchi showa tosai SQ


di kolam yang paling kanan ya.......ikut dong.............
disc yg gede ya buat luar daerah..... ::  ::  ::

----------


## fayzacantik

Om Luki udah sampe Palmhill ya ? wah ketinggalan kereta nih. kapan Om Helmy kumpul-kumpul lagi saya di "jawil" cuma 90km ini tak teko wis.

----------


## harley

> Om Luki udah sampe Palmhill ya ? wah ketinggalan kereta nih. kapan Om Helmy kumpul-kumpul lagi saya di "jawil" cuma 90km ini tak teko wis.


senengane di jawil tho.... 
Bro Helmy juga suka jawil-jawilan tuh.....
wakakaka

----------


## fayzacantik

lek ora dijawil ora muni ha ha ha ha

----------


## tenonx

> Om Luki udah sampe Palmhill ya ? wah ketinggalan kereta nih. kapan Om Helmy kumpul-kumpul lagi saya di "jawil" cuma 90km ini tak teko wis.


adoh2 90 km, dolan sik nang jogja mung 40 km  ::

----------


## harley

> lek ora dijawil ora muni ha ha ha ha


hahaha........ kapan2 aku yo dijawil yo  ::  ::  ::

----------


## ronyandry

Tadi pagi dan PV dengan ketua SKC  :: 
inti ok dan....apalagi yg akan di GO infonya  :: 
Semoga wong semarang semakin kompak dan sukses selalu

----------


## cah kendal

> lek ora dijawil ora muni ha ha ha ha


  ndak berani njawil  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

hehehe thanks om rony dah PV meski keburu buru ya  ::  buat bos luki kalo mau ikutan GO pasti dikasih harga spesial 2x harga wkwkwkwk

----------


## h3ln1k

01-01-2011 silaturahmi Semarang Koi Club menyambut tahun 2011 di Palm Hill

  

  

 

yang datang dapat kaos polo SKC 2 biji

----------


## Jian Guo

yang nda dateng pie doz? dikirim ke rumah  ::  hehehehhe

----------


## h3ln1k

> yang nda dateng pie doz? dikirim ke rumah  hehehehhe


yang ga dateng tetep dapat kaos tapi nunggu kumpul2 edisi berikutnya  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

menunggu culling : oyagoi alexandria kohaku 70 cm vs kohaku male champion all indo 2009 65 cm

----------


## agusta

assalamualaikum,,
perkenalkan nama saya bayu, anak baru d porum ini, mhon bimbingannya *secrul2 kebelakang dl ahh,,*
oh ya, skalian mo nanya ama tmen2 dsni,
klo d semarang yg jual koi murah2 dmana ya?yg masih kecil2 15cm kbawah gitu? *maklum kantong mahasiswa xixi,,*
rencana sih mo bikin usaha kecil2an, kbetulan d tempatku lagi pd demam koi semua, g' tua g' muda sama aja
saya cma ingin nyoba peruntungan, sapa tau bisa nambah uang saku hehe,,
Klo ada yg tau mohon info nya,,
mkasih sebelumnya,,

----------


## hendrix

kalo bener2 Murmer ya di Johar ato di kampung kali

----------


## h3ln1k

> assalamualaikum,,
> perkenalkan nama saya bayu, anak baru d porum ini, mhon bimbingannya *secrul2 kebelakang dl ahh,,*
> oh ya, skalian mo nanya ama tmen2 dsni,
> klo d semarang yg jual koi murah2 dmana ya?yg masih kecil2 15cm kbawah gitu? *maklum kantong mahasiswa xixi,,*
> rencana sih mo bikin usaha kecil2an, kbetulan d tempatku lagi pd demam koi semua, g' tua g' muda sama aja
> saya cma ingin nyoba peruntungan, sapa tau bisa nambah uang saku hehe,,
> Klo ada yg tau mohon info nya,,
> mkasih sebelumnya,,


wa'alaikumsalam wr wb

ada lagi opsi ke farizkoi tembalang punya mas doddy banyak ikan pijahan dia sendiri om bisa liat di web : www.farizkoi.com

----------


## agusta

mkasih sambutannya om2 smwa
@*hendrix* kampung kali tuh dmna yah?? *maklum bukan asli smarang*
*@h3ln1k* klo misal perjalanan dri tembalang-kendal aman g tuh , ak dh muter2 cari d kendal ada sih yg punya pijahan sendiri tp harganya wah bgt *jd minder*

----------


## h3ln1k

> mkasih sambutannya om2 smwa
> @*hendrix* kampung kali tuh dmna yah?? *maklum bukan asli smarang*
> *@h3ln1k* klo misal perjalanan dri tembalang-kendal aman g tuh , ak dh muter2 cari d kendal ada sih yg punya pijahan sendiri tp harganya wah bgt *jd minder*


 tembalang-kendal aman  :Thumb:  atau kontak om jianguo lagi getol breeding banyak banget burayaknya nyari yang 1cm juga ada  ::

----------


## fachm13

ada temen mahasiswa jg ne..podo2 kendal neh...hahaha
salam kenal...kendal mana ne...

----------


## h3ln1k

> ada temen mahasiswa jg ne..podo2 kendal neh...hahaha
> salam kenal...kendal mana ne...


 tonggomu mi  ::

----------


## agusta

cepiring boz, situ kndalna mna?

----------


## fachm13

> tonggomu mi


wuehehe,,,iyo dos,,,tonggoku tenan iki...

ak pegandon bos bayu....

----------


## doddy

Heloo guys.....

----------


## h3ln1k

> wuehehe,,,iyo dos,,,tonggoku tenan iki...
> 
> ak pegandon bos bayu....


 wes ndang diparani sesama kendalers wkwkwk

----------


## klbid

om helmi,
diatur aja kapan pv nya...

----------


## h3ln1k

> om helmi,
> diatur aja kapan pv nya...


 ga usah diatur biasanya pada kumpul nongol2 sendiri kayak ada feeling sesama hobiis  ::

----------


## klbid

............................  :Thumb:

----------


## hendrix

> mkasih sambutannya om2 smwa
> @*hendrix* kampung kali tuh dmna yah?? *maklum bukan asli smarang*
> *@h3ln1k* klo misal perjalanan dri tembalang-kendal aman g tuh , ak dh muter2 cari d kendal ada sih yg punya pijahan sendiri tp harganya wah bgt *jd minder*


Kampung kali , jl kartini tepat nya ya ,sblm pasar burung ada bbrp yg jual ikan ( pasar ikan mini gt lah)
Kendal- Semarang aman bgt pa lagi mau ke Fariz lewat tol Mulus dah

----------


## agusta

> Kampung kali , jl kartini tepat nya ya ,sblm pasar burung ada bbrp yg jual ikan ( pasar ikan mini gt lah)
> Kendal- Semarang aman bgt pa lagi mau ke Fariz lewat tol Mulus dah


 oalahh,,, niku namine kampung kali tow,,
sptnya g da yg jual koi om dstu, *pa ak yg salah liat yah?? haha,,*
cba ntar kpan2 tak pendelengi lgi

----------


## panjikey

permisi para penggemar koi di Semarang,

saya juga org asli semarang,tepatnya di dearah supriyadi. 
salam kenal semuanya.

Regards,
Panji

----------


## h3ln1k

> permisi para penggemar koi di Semarang,
> 
> saya juga org asli semarang,tepatnya di dearah supriyadi. 
> salam kenal semuanya.
> 
> Regards,
> Panji


met kenal juga om kalo supriyadi dekat tlogosari itu ya? ada hobiis deket situ si mario sekarang studi di KL ama om soni  ::  mau gabung ke SKC om? mau kumpul2 juga monggo biasanya kita tiap bulan minggu kedua kumpul2 dan ada bb forum skc nya  ::

----------


## mrbunta

aku gak pernah diajak kumpul kumpul ya.

----------


## panjikey

> met kenal juga om kalo supriyadi dekat tlogosari itu ya? ada hobiis deket situ si mario sekarang studi di KL ama om soni  mau gabung ke SKC om? mau kumpul2 juga monggo biasanya kita tiap bulan minggu kedua kumpul2 dan ada bb forum skc nya


met kenal jg om, 
iya om yg deket tlogosari itu, tp saya sekarang tinggalnya di Jakarta om. kalo balik semarang jg belom pasti.
Gmn om caranya gabung SKC?? dari dolo saya cari2 di mbah google ga ada web nya. hehehe.....
mohon pencerahannya.

regards,
Panji

----------


## h3ln1k

> met kenal jg om, 
> iya om yg deket tlogosari itu, tp saya sekarang tinggalnya di Jakarta om. kalo balik semarang jg belom pasti.
> Gmn om caranya gabung SKC?? dari dolo saya cari2 di mbah google ga ada web nya. hehehe.....
> mohon pencerahannya.
> 
> regards,
> Panji


 untuk web bentar lagi akan muncul om di alamat : www.semarangkoiclub.org paling ga awal bulan juni udah nongol emang khusus buat member semarang koi club  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> aku gak pernah diajak kumpul kumpul ya.


 ayo mrene jah  ::

----------


## panjikey

> untuk web bentar lagi akan muncul om di alamat : www.semarangkoiclub.org paling ga awal bulan juni udah nongol emang khusus buat member semarang koi club


Mantep om, akhirnya nongol juga webnya.
btw, cara jd member SKC begimane om?

----------


## mario85

> met kenal juga om kalo supriyadi dekat tlogosari itu ya? ada hobiis deket situ si mario sekarang studi di KL ama om soni  mau gabung ke SKC om? mau kumpul2 juga monggo biasanya kita tiap bulan minggu kedua kumpul2 dan ada bb forum skc nya


sama persis donk saya juga di supriyadi nya di balik SLB

----------


## panjikey

> sama persis donk saya juga di supriyadi nya di balik SLB


saya di Perum BPD II om mario85,yg ada patung singa di tengah jalan. Deket donk kita.
Salam Kenal Om.

----------


## mario85

> saya di Perum BPD II om mario85,yg ada patung singa di tengah jalan. Deket donk kita.
> Salam Kenal Om.


deket banget om di singa situ juga ada tmen saya yg baru bikin pond cmn mmg lum terlalu hobi koi jadi cmn plihara2 saja

----------


## panjikey

> deket banget om di singa situ juga ada tmen saya yg baru bikin pond cmn mmg lum terlalu hobi koi jadi cmn plihara2 saja


emang deket om,  :: 
kapan-kapan kopdar lah kalo saya balik semarang. :Grouphug:

----------


## h3ln1k

lah wes tho ketemu tonggo wkwkwkwk

----------


## panjikey

> lah wes tho ketemu tonggo wkwkwkwk


hahaha,,, btul om h3ln1k.... tidak menyangka ketemu tonggo neng forum iki.
btw om, klo mo join SKC bejimane om? adakah syarat2 khusus?

----------


## h3ln1k

> hahaha,,, btul om h3ln1k.... tidak menyangka ketemu tonggo neng forum iki.
> btw om, klo mo join SKC bejimane om? adakah syarat2 khusus?


 syarate cuman duwe koi urip om  ::  bayar iuran 120rb/thn tt ke rek SKC BCA 8165325555 an : Yudhi Buditresno atau Helmy terus kirim data lengkap nama,alamat,tmp/tgl lahir,tlp,email/pin bb ke [email protected] ntar dapet membercard skc yg bisa buat diskon kalo beli di merchant nya EC  ::

----------


## fachm13

ditunggu bergabungnya om,,hehe
 ::

----------


## mrbunta

asikkkk di ajak om helmy mangan mangan



> ayo mrene jah

----------


## panjikey

> syarate cuman duwe koi urip om  bayar iuran 120rb/thn tt ke rek SKC BCA 8165325555 an : Yudhi Buditresno atau Helmy terus kirim data lengkap nama,alamat,tmp/tgl lahir,tlp,email/pin bb ke [email protected] ntar dapet membercard skc yg bisa buat diskon kalo beli di merchant nya EC


Nek koi urip duwe lah om,tp koiku biasa2 wae. :Frusty: 
Thank's om atas infonya. Benefitnya cuma dapet diskon aja y om? atau adakah yg lain? :Decision: 




> ditunggu bergabungnya om,,hehe


Okay om fachm13,masih mikir-mikir dulu om... hehehe...

----------


## fachm13

byk om,,susah disebutin satu per satu  ::

----------


## panjikey

> byk om,,susah disebutin satu per satu


Sepertinya menarik. bulan depan om ane join.

----------


## h3ln1k

bagi temen2 semarang diharapkan kehadirannya pada hari Minggu 10 Juli 2011 jam 11 siang di SUDOKU Japanese and Western Cafe Erlangga acara : silaturahmi & bincang2 mengenai penyakit ikan dan penanganannya dengan narasumber drh. Slamet Raharjo, MP Staf Pengajar Fakultas Kedokteran Hewan UGM

----------


## panjikey

bayar ga om?

----------


## h3ln1k

> bayar ga om?


gratis om kecuali kalo beli ikan baru bayar  ::  bahkan bagi temen2 semarang yang perlu obat2 an buat ikan yang asli dari jepang (antibiotik, parazan dll) bisa dapet gratis juga  ::  itulah benefit jadi member semarang koi club om

----------


## panjikey

insya allah dateng om kalo engga ada halangan.
mumpung weekend ini saya balik semarang.

----------


## Robby Iwan

> gratis om kecuali kalo beli ikan baru bayar  bahkan bagi temen2 semarang yang perlu obat2 an buat ikan yang asli dari jepang (antibiotik, parazan dll) bisa dapet gratis juga  itulah benefit jadi member semarang koi club om


Aku daftar donk, boleh ga pa ketua? Supaya dapet parazan gratis.. ::

----------


## Pauran

> gratis om kecuali kalo beli ikan baru bayar  bahkan bagi temen2 semarang yang perlu obat2 an buat ikan yang asli dari jepang (antibiotik, parazan dll) bisa dapet gratis juga  itulah benefit jadi member semarang koi club om


Waaahhh  ........    uenak yo klub semarang opo aku balik kampung aja ya ?

----------


## h3ln1k

> Aku daftar donk, boleh ga pa ketua? Supaya dapet parazan gratis..


monggo silahkan chief  ::  sekarang semarang ada dokter koi nya kemaren abis nyembuhin koi kena stroke bisanya renang muter kiri ga bisa renang lurus alhamdulillah sekarang bisa renang lurus lagi  :Clap2:  




> Waaahhh  ........    uenak yo klub semarang opo aku balik kampung aja ya ?


ayo pindah semarang maneh ae  ::

----------


## Pauran

> monggo silahkan chief  sekarang semarang ada dokter koi nya kemaren abis nyembuhin koi kena stroke bisanya renang muter kiri ga bisa renang lurus alhamdulillah sekarang bisa renang lurus lagi  
> 
> 
> 
> ayo pindah semarang maneh ae


Ha ha ha h ah ah ah ha ha aaa   ...............

----------


## bambang haryo

selamat malem member koi-s semarang

----------


## setia888

Setia 888 slot adalah agen penyedia jasa betting games on-line yang paling di minati di indonesia, juga merupakan situs betting on-line yg menawarkan berbagai pilihan games terbaik bagi para penyuka betting atau para slotters sejati dalam permainan slot games on-line yg bisa dimainkan dengan cara deposit melalui pulsa tanpa adanya potongan. Adapun permainan yg ada dalam Setia888 yaitu slot games machine on-line, sports games on-line, live casino betting on-line, dan juga joker games on-line. Di dalam agen slot terhebat kami miliki winrate besar menggunakan return to player sampai 95%. Serta pastilah buat anda yang menanyakan dengan provider permainan slots dana terhebat yang memiliki Winrate paling tinggi dalam website Setia888 login, silakan verifikasi personal di layanan konsumen Link Alternatif Setia888. Anda dapat kontak kita melalui Whatsapp atau Livechat kita. SETIA888, JP Berapapun Pasti Di bayar Lunas !! Deposit dan Withdraw Tercepat. 
	MENERIMA DAFTAR DAN DEPOSIT via:
	- E-Wallet : DANA | OVO | GOPAY | LINKAJA
	- PULSA : TELKOMSEL & XL
	- Bank : [ BCA,BNI,BRI, MANDIRI ]

slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023

slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023

slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023

slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023

slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022

----------


## setia888

slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023


slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023


slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023


slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023

----------


## setia888

slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023


slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023


slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023


slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023


slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia

----------


## setia888

slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023


slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023


slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023


slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023

----------


## setia888

slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023


slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023


slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023


slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022

----------


## setia888

bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023


slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023


slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023

----------


## setia888

Setia 888 Slot adalah situs judi slots online yang bisa dipercaya dan sangat banyak dicari bettors pemain di semua indonesia, Beberapa hal yang selaku sejumlah kelebihan menurut situs judi online satu ini. Mereka memiliki metode yang di mana pemain cukup hanya memanfaatkan 1 account telah sanggup terima akses semuanya model sejumlah permainan di dalamnya dan situs. Dan juga service terhebat layanan konsumen yang disajikan 7x24 jam yang tanpa stop selaku menyebabkan sanggup kapan pun beberapa peserta Setia888 Link Login dapat melaksanakan pendaftaran serta berbisnis tanpa henti. Situs slot deposit bank, e-wallet, dan pulsa bisa dipercaya ada jua bermacam ragam jumlahnya peningkatan pangkatbonus yang telah disajikan oleh Setia888 slot online di peserta bettors setianya, salah satunya dengan bonus paling besar sebagai argumen beberapa pemain peserta buat melaksanakan deposit paling besar di Slot Setia888 yaitu bonus new peserta 100% serta bonus rollingan slotnya yang menarik.  Kontak layanan konsumen 24 jam kami lewat berbagai trik seperti livechat serta whatsapp buat melaksanakan slot dana Setia888 slot login. Situs slot deposit dana terhebat memanfaatkan WINRATE Paling tinggi bermain judi online paling besar memanfaatkan ringan terima rujukan situs slot gacor dengan winrate yang tertinggi cuman ada pada Setia888. Pastilah begitu menguras tenaga seandainya Anda bermain apa saja itu perjudian deposit dana minimal 5000 Bisa dipercaya akan tetapi sanggup juga alami kekalahan, Namun di sini anda telah mendapatkan loka yang prima sekali buat bermain di slot online indonesia. RTP tinggi yang ada di dalam agen slot terhebat kami miliki winrate besar menggunakan return to player sampai 95%. Serta pastilah buat anda yang menanyakan dengan provider permainan slots dana terhebat yang memiliki Winrate paling tinggi dalam website Setia888 login, silakan verifikasi personal di layanan konsumen Link Alternatif Setia888. Anda dapat kontak kita melalui Whatsapp atau Livechat kita. SETIA888, JP Berapapun Pasti Di bayar Lunas !! Deposit dan Withdraw Tercepat. 
MENERIMA DAFTAR DAN DEPOSIT via:
- E-Wallet : DANA | OVO | GOPAY | LINKAJA
- PULSA : TELKOMSEL & XL
- Bank : [ BCA,BNI,BRI, MANDIRI ]


*SETIA888, Agen Sbobet Indonesia Terbaik Dan Terpercaya Via Slot Deposit Dana*
agen sbobet
bola judi online deposit pulsa
bola judi online deposit dana
bola judi online deposit ovo
bola judi online deposit bank
bola judi online deposit gopay
bola judi online deposit LinkAja
situs judi bola parlay via pulsa
situs judi bola parlay via dana
situs judi bola parlay via ovo
situs judi bola parlay via bank
situs judi bola parlay via gopay
situs judi bola parlay via LinkAja
bandar bola
bandar bola indonesia
agen sbobet deposit tanpa potongan
judi bola deposit pulsa terlengkap
judi bola deposit dana terlengkap
judi bola deposit ovo terlengkap
judi bola deposit bank terlengkap
judi bola deposit gopay terlengkap
judi bola deposit LinkAja terlengkap
agen judi bola terpercaya
agen sbobet gacor
agen sbobet deposit dana
agen sbobet deposit ovo
agen sbobet deposit gopay
agen sbobet deposit linkaja
agen sbobet deposit pulsa
agen sbobet deposit bank


*SETIA888, Agen SBO bandar judi bola terpercaya*
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar slot piala dunia
bandar slot online piala dunia
judi bola terpercaya
judi bola online
bandar judi bola
bandar judi bola online
bandar judi bola deposit dana
bandar judi bola piala dunia
bandar judi slot piala dunia
bandar judi bola slot deposit via dana
bandar judi bola anti rungkat
bandar judi bola anti rungkad
bandar judi bola gacor
judi online deposit via dana 5rb
judi online deposit via dana 10rb
agen sbo deposit pakai dana
agen sbo deposit lewat dana
agen sbo pakai dana
sbo online deposit dana member baru
sbo online deposit dana tanpa potongan
sbo online terpercaya via dana
agen sbo gacor via dana
situs agen sbo gacor hari ini
agen sbo gacor deposit dana
daftar situs agen sbo pakai dana
agen sbo gacor


*SETIA888, agen sbobet Indonesia terbaik dan terpercaya via slot deposit dana.*
taruhan bola online
judi bola sbobet
cs setia888
link alternatif setia888
link sbobet terpercaya
daftar sbobet terpercaya
agen sbobet terpercaya
agen sbo terbaik
agen sbo termurah
agen sbo terpercaya
agen sbo
agen sbobet indonesia
situs sbobet gacor hari ini
agen judi bola piala dunia
agen bola piala dunia
bola slot online terpercaya
bola slot online
bola judi online 24jam terpercaya
bola judi online
agen sbobet
agen sbobet terlengkap
agen sbobet terbaik
agen sbobet piala dunia terpercaya
agen sbobet piala dunia 2022
agen sbobet piala dunia
daftar judi bola terpercaya
agen judi bola terpercaya
setia888
setia 888
link alternatif setia888
link alternatif setia 888
geortz


*SETIA888, bandar agen slot deposit dana terbaik dan terpercaya se Indonesia.*
slot dana
slot deposit dana
slot deposit dana 5000
slot deposit dana 10000
slot deposit dana 5rb
slot deposit dana 10rb
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana 5000
slot deposit via dana 10000
slot deposit via dana 5rb
slot deposit via dana 10rb
slot deposit pakai dana
slot deposit lewat dana
slot pakai dana
slot deposit dana member baru
slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
agen pragmatic slot via dana
slot joker deposit dana
slot pragmatic deposit dana
slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
situs slot gacor hari ini




*SETIA888, Bandar Slot Deposit Dana Bet Murah.*
bandar online slot dana bet murah
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar online deposit dana 5000
bandar online deposit dana 10000
bandar online deposit dana 5rb
bandar online deposit dana 10rb
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana 5000
bandar online deposit via dana 10000
bandar online deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online deposit pakai dana
bandar online deposit lewat dana
bandar online pakai dana
bandar online deposit dana member baru
bandar online deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online joker deposit dana
bandar online pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs bandar online pakai dana


*SETIA888, bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya.*
bandar online slot dana
bandar online slot deposit dana
bandar online slot deposit dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit lewat dana
bandar online slot pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit dana member baru
bandar online slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online agen pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online slot joker deposit dana
bandar online slot pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana




poker deposit gopay 5ribu terpercaya
situs idn poker online terlengkap
situs judi live casino terbaik
situs slot deposit linkaja 10000
slot deposit dana 10000 tanpa potongan
daftar slot deposit pulsa 10000
link judi slot deposit dana
slot online deposit via pulsa
agen judi slot gopay 5rb
judi slot online ovo 5rb
bandar judi slot online via pulsa
agen slot deposit dana 5000
situs slot deposit pulsa 5000
situs slot deposit dana 5000
bo slot deposit gopay 5000
judi poker online deposit pulsa
daftar situs slot online gopay
bandar judi slot online terbaik
agen slot deposit dana 2022
bandar judi slot linkaja 10rb
agen judi slot online gopay
daftar situs judi slot pulsa
bo judi slot online terbaik
agen judi slot via pulsa
slot gacor via linkaja terbaik
situs judi slot deposit dana
judi slot deposit pulsa 10000
judi slot online deposit gopay 10rb
slot online gacor via pulsa
bandar judi poker deposit dana
situs agen judi slot online
situs slot online depo pulsa
situs judi slot ovo 5000
cara deposit judi slot online
agen slot gacor deposit ovo
bandar judi slot deposit bank
main slot online bonus melimpah
situs slot deposit pulsa 10rb
slot online terbaik terpercaya 2022
daftar slot online deposit ovo
situs judi slot depo ovo
judi slot online depo gopay
agen judi bola online resmi
bandar judi slot online via bank
bandar judi slot deposit termurah
agen judi tembak ikan terpercaya
judi slot deposit dana gacor
situs idn poker deposit tanpa potongan
daftar slot online deposit linkaja
agen judi slot deposit linkaja
situs slot online pakai ovo
judi slot online lewat linkaja
situs judi online slot dana 10rb
setia888 link alternatif
setia 888 link alternatif
setia888 login
setia 888 login
setia888 slot login
setia 888 slot login
situs judi online
slot gacor
website setia888
slot online gacor
slot online
situs slot gacor


slot deposit crypto
slot deposit via crypto
slot deposit pakai crypto
slot deposit lewat crypto
slot deposit dengan crypto
slot deposit crypto
slot deposit via crypto
slot deposit pakai crypto
slot deposit lewat crypto
slot deposit dengan crypto
agen sbobet deposit crypto
agen sbobet deposit via dana
agen sbobet deposit via ovo
agen sbobet deposit via linkaja
agen sbobet deposit via pulsa
agen sbobet deposit via bank
agen sbobet deposit via crypto
agen bola deposit dana
agen bola deposit ovo
agen bola deposit gopay
agen bola deposit linkaja
agen bola deposit pulsa
agen bola deposit bank
agen bola deposit crypto
agen bola deposit via dana
agen bola deposit via ovo
agen bola deposit via linkaja
agen bola deposit via pulsa
agen bola deposit via bank
agen bola deposit via crypto




==============================


*SETIA888, Agen Sbobet Indonesia Terbaik Dan Terpercaya Via Slot Deposit Dana*
agen sbobet
bola judi online deposit pulsa
bola judi online deposit dana
bola judi online deposit ovo
bola judi online deposit bank
bola judi online deposit gopay
bola judi online deposit LinkAja
situs judi bola parlay via pulsa
situs judi bola parlay via dana
situs judi bola parlay via ovo
situs judi bola parlay via bank
situs judi bola parlay via gopay
situs judi bola parlay via LinkAja
bandar bola
bandar bola indonesia
agen sbobet deposit tanpa potongan
judi bola deposit pulsa terlengkap
judi bola deposit dana terlengkap
judi bola deposit ovo terlengkap
judi bola deposit bank terlengkap
judi bola deposit gopay terlengkap
judi bola deposit LinkAja terlengkap
agen judi bola terpercaya
agen sbobet gacor


*SETIA888, Agen SBO bandar judi bola terpercaya*
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar slot piala dunia
bandar slot online piala dunia
judi bola terpercaya
judi bola online
bandar judi bola
bandar judi bola online
bandar judi bola deposit dana
bandar judi bola piala dunia
bandar judi slot piala dunia
bandar judi bola slot deposit via dana
bandar judi bola anti rungkat
bandar judi bola anti rungkad
bandar judi bola gacor
judi online deposit via dana 5rb
judi online deposit via dana 10rb
agen sbo deposit pakai dana
agen sbo deposit lewat dana
agen sbo pakai dana
sbo online deposit dana member baru
sbo online deposit dana tanpa potongan
sbo online terpercaya via dana
agen sbo gacor via dana
situs agen sbo gacor hari ini
agen sbo gacor deposit dana
daftar situs agen sbo pakai dana
agen sbo gacor


*SETIA888, agen sbobet Indonesia terbaik dan terpercaya via slot deposit dana.*
taruhan bola online
judi bola sbobet
cs setia888
link alternatif setia888
link sbobet terpercaya
daftar sbobet terpercaya
agen sbobet terpercaya
agen sbo terbaik
agen sbo termurah
agen sbo terpercaya
agen sbo
agen sbobet indonesia
situs sbobet gacor hari ini
agen judi bola piala dunia
agen bola piala dunia
bola slot online terpercaya
bola slot online
bola judi online 24jam terpercaya
bola judi online
agen sbobet
agen sbobet terlengkap
agen sbobet terbaik
agen sbobet piala dunia terpercaya
agen sbobet piala dunia 2022
agen sbobet piala dunia
daftar judi bola terpercaya
agen judi bola terpercaya
setia888
setia 888
link alternatif setia888
link alternatif setia 888
geortz


*SETIA888, bandar agen slot deposit dana terbaik dan terpercaya se Indonesia.*
slot dana
slot deposit dana
slot deposit dana 5000
slot deposit dana 10000
slot deposit dana 5rb
slot deposit dana 10rb
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana 5000
slot deposit via dana 10000
slot deposit via dana 5rb
slot deposit via dana 10rb
slot deposit pakai dana
slot deposit lewat dana
slot pakai dana
slot deposit dana member baru
slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
agen pragmatic slot via dana
slot joker deposit dana
slot pragmatic deposit dana
slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
situs slot gacor hari ini




*SETIA888, Bandar Slot Deposit Dana Bet Murah.*
bandar online slot dana bet murah
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar online deposit dana 5000
bandar online deposit dana 10000
bandar online deposit dana 5rb
bandar online deposit dana 10rb
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana 5000
bandar online deposit via dana 10000
bandar online deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online deposit pakai dana
bandar online deposit lewat dana
bandar online pakai dana
bandar online deposit dana member baru
bandar online deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online joker deposit dana
bandar online pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs bandar online pakai dana


*SETIA888, bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya.*
bandar online slot dana
bandar online slot deposit dana
bandar online slot deposit dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit lewat dana
bandar online slot pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit dana member baru
bandar online slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online agen pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online slot joker deposit dana
bandar online slot pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana


poker deposit gopay 5ribu terpercaya
situs idn poker online terlengkap
situs judi live casino terbaik
situs slot deposit linkaja 10000
slot deposit dana 10000 tanpa potongan
daftar slot deposit pulsa 10000
link judi slot deposit dana
slot online deposit via pulsa
agen judi slot gopay 5rb
judi slot online ovo 5rb
bandar judi slot online via pulsa
agen slot deposit dana 5000
situs slot deposit pulsa 5000
situs slot deposit dana 5000
bo slot deposit gopay 5000
judi poker online deposit pulsa
daftar situs slot online gopay
bandar judi slot online terbaik
agen slot deposit dana 2022
bandar judi slot linkaja 10rb
agen judi slot online gopay
daftar situs judi slot pulsa
bo judi slot online terbaik
agen judi slot via pulsa
slot gacor via linkaja terbaik
situs judi slot deposit dana
judi slot deposit pulsa 10000
judi slot online deposit gopay 10rb
slot online gacor via pulsa
bandar judi poker deposit dana
situs agen judi slot online
situs slot online depo pulsa
situs judi slot ovo 5000
cara deposit judi slot online
agen slot gacor deposit ovo
bandar judi slot deposit bank
main slot online bonus melimpah
situs slot deposit pulsa 10rb
slot online terbaik terpercaya 2022
daftar slot online deposit ovo
situs judi slot depo ovo
judi slot online depo gopay
agen judi bola online resmi
bandar judi slot online via bank
bandar judi slot deposit termurah
agen judi tembak ikan terpercaya
judi slot deposit dana gacor
situs idn poker deposit tanpa potongan
daftar slot online deposit linkaja
agen judi slot deposit linkaja
situs slot online pakai ovo
judi slot online lewat linkaja
situs judi online slot dana 10rb
setia888 link alternatif
setia 888 link alternatif
setia888 login
setia 888 login
setia888 slot login
setia 888 slot login
situs judi online
slot gacor
website setia888
slot online gacor
slot online
situs slot gacor


slot deposit crypto
slot deposit via crypto
slot deposit pakai crypto
slot deposit lewat crypto
slot deposit dengan crypto
agen sbobet deposit crypto
agen sbobet deposit via dana
agen sbobet deposit via ovo
agen sbobet deposit via linkaja
agen sbobet deposit via pulsa
agen sbobet deposit via bank
agen sbobet deposit via crypto


agen sbobet deposit dana
agen sbobet deposit ovo
agen sbobet deposit gopay
agen sbobet deposit linkaja
agen sbobet deposit pulsa
agen sbobet deposit bank
agen sbobet deposit crypto
agen sbobet deposit via dana
agen sbobet deposit via ovo
agen sbobet deposit via linkaja
agen sbobet deposit via pulsa
agen sbobet deposit via bank
agen sbobet deposit via crypto
agen bola deposit dana
agen bola deposit ovo
agen bola deposit gopay
agen bola deposit linkaja
agen bola deposit pulsa
agen bola deposit bank
agen bola deposit crypto
agen bola deposit via dana
agen bola deposit via ovo
agen bola deposit via linkaja
agen bola deposit via pulsa
agen bola deposit via bank
agen bola deposit via crypto


=============================


*SETIA888, Agen Sbobet Indonesia Terbaik Dan Terpercaya Via Slot Deposit Dana*
agen sbobet
bola judi online deposit pulsa
bola judi online deposit dana
bola judi online deposit ovo
bola judi online deposit bank
bola judi online deposit gopay
bola judi online deposit LinkAja
situs judi bola parlay via pulsa
situs judi bola parlay via dana
situs judi bola parlay via ovo
situs judi bola parlay via bank
situs judi bola parlay via gopay
situs judi bola parlay via LinkAja
bandar bola
bandar bola indonesia
agen sbobet deposit tanpa potongan
judi bola deposit pulsa terlengkap
judi bola deposit dana terlengkap
judi bola deposit ovo terlengkap
judi bola deposit bank terlengkap
judi bola deposit gopay terlengkap
judi bola deposit LinkAja terlengkap
agen judi bola terpercaya
agen sbobet gacor




*SETIA888, Agen SBO bandar judi bola terpercaya*
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar slot piala dunia
bandar slot online piala dunia
judi bola terpercaya
judi bola online
bandar judi bola
bandar judi bola online
bandar judi bola deposit dana
bandar judi bola piala dunia
bandar judi slot piala dunia
bandar judi bola slot deposit via dana
bandar judi bola anti rungkat
bandar judi bola anti rungkad
bandar judi bola gacor
judi online deposit via dana 5rb
judi online deposit via dana 10rb
agen sbo deposit pakai dana
agen sbo deposit lewat dana
agen sbo pakai dana
sbo online deposit dana member baru
sbo online deposit dana tanpa potongan
sbo online terpercaya via dana
agen sbo gacor via dana
situs agen sbo gacor hari ini
agen sbo gacor deposit dana
daftar situs agen sbo pakai dana
agen sbo gacor


*SETIA888, agen sbobet Indonesia terbaik dan terpercaya via slot deposit dana.*
taruhan bola online
judi bola sbobet
cs setia888
link alternatif setia888
link sbobet terpercaya
daftar sbobet terpercaya
agen sbobet terpercaya
agen sbo terbaik
agen sbo termurah
agen sbo terpercaya
agen sbo
agen sbobet indonesia
situs sbobet gacor hari ini
agen judi bola piala dunia
agen bola piala dunia
bola slot online terpercaya
bola slot online
bola judi online 24jam terpercaya
bola judi online
agen sbobet
agen sbobet terlengkap
agen sbobet terbaik
agen sbobet piala dunia terpercaya
agen sbobet piala dunia 2022
agen sbobet piala dunia
daftar judi bola terpercaya
agen judi bola terpercaya
setia888
setia 888
link alternatif setia888
link alternatif setia 888
geortz


*SETIA888, bandar agen slot deposit dana terbaik dan terpercaya se Indonesia.*
slot dana
slot deposit dana
slot deposit dana 5000
slot deposit dana 10000
slot deposit dana 5rb
slot deposit dana 10rb
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana 5000
slot deposit via dana 10000
slot deposit via dana 5rb
slot deposit via dana 10rb
slot deposit pakai dana
slot deposit lewat dana
slot pakai dana
slot deposit dana member baru
slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
agen pragmatic slot via dana
slot joker deposit dana
slot pragmatic deposit dana
slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
situs slot gacor hari ini


*SETIA888, Bandar Slot Deposit Dana Bet Murah.*
bandar online slot dana bet murah
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar online deposit dana 5000
bandar online deposit dana 10000
bandar online deposit dana 5rb
bandar online deposit dana 10rb
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana 5000
bandar online deposit via dana 10000
bandar online deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online deposit pakai dana
bandar online deposit lewat dana
bandar online pakai dana
bandar online deposit dana member baru
bandar online deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online joker deposit dana
bandar online pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs bandar online pakai dana


*SETIA888, bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya.*
bandar online slot dana
bandar online slot deposit dana
bandar online slot deposit dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit lewat dana
bandar online slot pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit dana member baru
bandar online slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online agen pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online slot joker deposit dana
bandar online slot pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana


poker deposit gopay 5ribu terpercaya
situs idn poker online terlengkap
situs judi live casino terbaik
situs slot deposit linkaja 10000
slot deposit dana 10000 tanpa potongan
daftar slot deposit pulsa 10000
link judi slot deposit dana
slot online deposit via pulsa
agen judi slot gopay 5rb
judi slot online ovo 5rb
bandar judi slot online via pulsa
agen slot deposit dana 5000
situs slot deposit pulsa 5000
situs slot deposit dana 5000
bo slot deposit gopay 5000
judi poker online deposit pulsa
daftar situs slot online gopay
bandar judi slot online terbaik
agen slot deposit dana 2022
bandar judi slot linkaja 10rb
agen judi slot online gopay
daftar situs judi slot pulsa
bo judi slot online terbaik
agen judi slot via pulsa
slot gacor via linkaja terbaik
situs judi slot deposit dana
judi slot deposit pulsa 10000
judi slot online deposit gopay 10rb
slot online gacor via pulsa
bandar judi poker deposit dana
situs agen judi slot online
situs slot online depo pulsa
situs judi slot ovo 5000
cara deposit judi slot online
agen slot gacor deposit ovo
bandar judi slot deposit bank
main slot online bonus melimpah
situs slot deposit pulsa 10rb
slot online terbaik terpercaya 2022
daftar slot online deposit ovo
situs judi slot depo ovo
judi slot online depo gopay
agen judi bola online resmi
bandar judi slot online via bank
bandar judi slot deposit termurah
agen judi tembak ikan terpercaya
judi slot deposit dana gacor

----------


## setia888

situs idn poker deposit tanpa potongan
daftar slot online deposit linkaja
agen judi slot deposit linkaja
situs slot online pakai ovo
judi slot online lewat linkaja
situs judi online slot dana 10rb
setia888 link alternatif
setia 888 link alternatif
setia888 login
setia 888 login
setia888 slot login
setia 888 slot login
situs judi online
slot gacor
website setia888
slot online gacor
slot online
situs slot gacor
slot deposit crypto
slot deposit via crypto
slot deposit pakai crypto
slot deposit lewat crypto
slot deposit dengan crypto
agen sbobet deposit dana
agen sbobet deposit ovo
agen sbobet deposit gopay
agen sbobet deposit linkaja
agen sbobet deposit pulsa
agen sbobet deposit bank
agen sbobet deposit crypto
agen sbobet deposit via dana
agen sbobet deposit via ovo
agen sbobet deposit via linkaja
agen sbobet deposit via pulsa
agen sbobet deposit via bank
agen sbobet deposit via crypto
agen bola deposit dana
agen bola deposit ovo
agen bola deposit gopay
agen bola deposit linkaja
agen bola deposit pulsa
agen bola deposit bank
agen bola deposit crypto
agen bola deposit via dana
agen bola deposit via ovo
agen bola deposit via linkaja
agen bola deposit via pulsa
agen bola deposit via bank
agen bola deposit via crypto


===============================




*SETIA888, Agen Sbobet Indonesia Terbaik Dan Terpercaya Via Slot Deposit Dana*
agen sbobet
bola judi online deposit pulsa
bola judi online deposit dana
bola judi online deposit ovo
bola judi online deposit bank
bola judi online deposit gopay
bola judi online deposit LinkAja
situs judi bola parlay via pulsa
situs judi bola parlay via dana
situs judi bola parlay via ovo
situs judi bola parlay via bank
situs judi bola parlay via gopay
situs judi bola parlay via LinkAja
bandar bola
bandar bola indonesia
agen sbobet deposit tanpa potongan
judi bola deposit pulsa terlengkap
judi bola deposit dana terlengkap
judi bola deposit ovo terlengkap
judi bola deposit bank terlengkap
judi bola deposit gopay terlengkap
judi bola deposit LinkAja terlengkap
agen judi bola terpercaya
agen sbobet gacor




*SETIA888, Agen SBO bandar judi bola terpercaya*
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar slot piala dunia
bandar slot online piala dunia
judi bola terpercaya
judi bola online
bandar judi bola
bandar judi bola online
bandar judi bola deposit dana
bandar judi bola piala dunia
bandar judi slot piala dunia
bandar judi bola slot deposit via dana
bandar judi bola anti rungkat
bandar judi bola anti rungkad
bandar judi bola gacor
judi online deposit via dana 5rb
judi online deposit via dana 10rb
agen sbo deposit pakai dana
agen sbo deposit lewat dana
agen sbo pakai dana
sbo online deposit dana member baru
sbo online deposit dana tanpa potongan
sbo online terpercaya via dana
agen sbo gacor via dana
situs agen sbo gacor hari ini
agen sbo gacor deposit dana
daftar situs agen sbo pakai dana
agen sbo gacor


*SETIA888, agen sbobet Indonesia terbaik dan terpercaya via slot deposit dana.*
taruhan bola online
judi bola sbobet
cs setia888
link alternatif setia888
link sbobet terpercaya
daftar sbobet terpercaya
agen sbobet terpercaya
agen sbo terbaik
agen sbo termurah
agen sbo terpercaya
agen sbo
agen sbobet indonesia
situs sbobet gacor hari ini
agen judi bola piala dunia
agen bola piala dunia
bola slot online terpercaya
bola slot online
bola judi online 24jam terpercaya
bola judi online
agen sbobet
agen sbobet terlengkap
agen sbobet terbaik
agen sbobet piala dunia terpercaya
agen sbobet piala dunia 2022
agen sbobet piala dunia
daftar judi bola terpercaya
agen judi bola terpercaya
setia888
setia 888
link alternatif setia888
link alternatif setia 888
geortz


*SETIA888, bandar agen slot deposit dana terbaik dan terpercaya se Indonesia.*
slot dana
slot deposit dana
slot deposit dana 5000
slot deposit dana 10000
slot deposit dana 5rb
slot deposit dana 10rb
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana 5000
slot deposit via dana 10000
slot deposit via dana 5rb
slot deposit via dana 10rb
slot deposit pakai dana
slot deposit lewat dana
slot pakai dana
slot deposit dana member baru
slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
agen pragmatic slot via dana
slot joker deposit dana
slot pragmatic deposit dana
slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
situs slot gacor hari ini


*SETIA888, Bandar Slot Deposit Dana Bet Murah.*
bandar online slot dana bet murah
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar online deposit dana 5000
bandar online deposit dana 10000
bandar online deposit dana 5rb
bandar online deposit dana 10rb
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana 5000
bandar online deposit via dana 10000
bandar online deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online deposit pakai dana
bandar online deposit lewat dana
bandar online pakai dana
bandar online deposit dana member baru
bandar online deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online joker deposit dana
bandar online pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs bandar online pakai dana


*SETIA888, bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya.*
bandar online slot dana
bandar online slot deposit dana
bandar online slot deposit dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit lewat dana
bandar online slot pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit dana member baru
bandar online slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online agen pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online slot joker deposit dana
bandar online slot pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana


poker deposit gopay 5ribu terpercaya
situs idn poker online terlengkap
situs judi live casino terbaik
situs slot deposit linkaja 10000
slot deposit dana 10000 tanpa potongan
daftar slot deposit pulsa 10000
link judi slot deposit dana
slot online deposit via pulsa
agen judi slot gopay 5rb
judi slot online ovo 5rb
bandar judi slot online via pulsa
agen slot deposit dana 5000
situs slot deposit pulsa 5000
situs slot deposit dana 5000
bo slot deposit gopay 5000
judi poker online deposit pulsa
daftar situs slot online gopay
bandar judi slot online terbaik
agen slot deposit dana 2022
bandar judi slot linkaja 10rb
agen judi slot online gopay
daftar situs judi slot pulsa
bo judi slot online terbaik
agen judi slot via pulsa
slot gacor via linkaja terbaik
situs judi slot deposit dana
judi slot deposit pulsa 10000
judi slot online deposit gopay 10rb
slot online gacor via pulsa
bandar judi poker deposit dana
situs agen judi slot online
situs slot online depo pulsa
situs judi slot ovo 5000
cara deposit judi slot online
agen slot gacor deposit ovo
bandar judi slot deposit bank
main slot online bonus melimpah
situs slot deposit pulsa 10rb
slot online terbaik terpercaya 2022
daftar slot online deposit ovo
situs judi slot depo ovo
judi slot online depo gopay
agen judi bola online resmi
bandar judi slot online via bank
bandar judi slot deposit termurah
agen judi tembak ikan terpercaya
judi slot deposit dana gacor
situs idn poker deposit tanpa potongan
daftar slot online deposit linkaja
agen judi slot deposit linkaja
situs slot online pakai ovo
judi slot online lewat linkaja
situs judi online slot dana 10rb
setia888 link alternatif
setia 888 link alternatif
setia888 login
setia 888 login
setia888 slot login
setia 888 slot login
situs judi online
slot gacor
website setia888
slot online gacor
slot online
situs slot gacor
slot deposit crypto
slot deposit via crypto
slot deposit pakai crypto
slot deposit lewat crypto
slot deposit dengan crypto
agen sbobet deposit crypto
agen sbobet deposit via dana
agen sbobet deposit via ovo
agen sbobet deposit via linkaja
agen sbobet deposit via pulsa
agen sbobet deposit via bank
agen sbobet deposit via crypto
agen bola deposit dana
agen bola deposit ovo
agen bola deposit gopay
agen bola deposit linkaja
agen bola deposit pulsa
agen bola deposit bank
agen bola deposit crypto
agen bola deposit via dana
agen bola deposit via ovo
agen bola deposit via linkaja
agen bola deposit via pulsa
agen bola deposit via bank
agen bola deposit via crypto


=============================


*SETIA888, Agen Sbobet Indonesia Terbaik Dan Terpercaya Via Slot Deposit Dana*
agen sbobet
bola judi online deposit pulsa
bola judi online deposit dana
bola judi online deposit ovo
bola judi online deposit bank
bola judi online deposit gopay
bola judi online deposit LinkAja
situs judi bola parlay via pulsa
situs judi bola parlay via dana
situs judi bola parlay via ovo
situs judi bola parlay via bank
situs judi bola parlay via gopay
situs judi bola parlay via LinkAja
bandar bola
bandar bola indonesia
agen sbobet deposit tanpa potongan
judi bola deposit pulsa terlengkap
judi bola deposit dana terlengkap
judi bola deposit ovo terlengkap
judi bola deposit bank terlengkap
judi bola deposit gopay terlengkap
judi bola deposit LinkAja terlengkap
agen judi bola terpercaya
agen sbobet gacor


*SETIA888, Agen SBO bandar judi bola terpercaya*
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar slot piala dunia
bandar slot online piala dunia
judi bola terpercaya
judi bola online
bandar judi bola
bandar judi bola online
bandar judi bola deposit dana
bandar judi bola piala dunia
bandar judi slot piala dunia
bandar judi bola slot deposit via dana
bandar judi bola anti rungkat
bandar judi bola anti rungkad
bandar judi bola gacor
judi online deposit via dana 5rb
judi online deposit via dana 10rb
agen sbo deposit pakai dana
agen sbo deposit lewat dana
agen sbo pakai dana
sbo online deposit dana member baru
sbo online deposit dana tanpa potongan
sbo online terpercaya via dana
agen sbo gacor via dana
situs agen sbo gacor hari ini
agen sbo gacor deposit dana
daftar situs agen sbo pakai dana
agen sbo gacor


*SETIA888, agen sbobet Indonesia terbaik dan terpercaya via slot deposit dana.*
taruhan bola online
judi bola sbobet
cs setia888
link alternatif setia888
link sbobet terpercaya
daftar sbobet terpercaya
agen sbobet terpercaya
agen sbo terbaik
agen sbo termurah
agen sbo terpercaya
agen sbo
agen sbobet indonesia
situs sbobet gacor hari ini
agen judi bola piala dunia
agen bola piala dunia
bola slot online terpercaya
bola slot online
bola judi online 24jam terpercaya
bola judi online
agen sbobet
agen sbobet terlengkap
agen sbobet terbaik
agen sbobet piala dunia terpercaya
agen sbobet piala dunia 2022
agen sbobet piala dunia
daftar judi bola terpercaya
agen judi bola terpercaya
setia888
setia 888
link alternatif setia888
link alternatif setia 888
geortz


*SETIA888, bandar agen slot deposit dana terbaik dan terpercaya se Indonesia.*
slot dana
slot deposit dana
slot deposit dana 5000
slot deposit dana 10000
slot deposit dana 5rb
slot deposit dana 10rb
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana 5000
slot deposit via dana 10000
slot deposit via dana 5rb
slot deposit via dana 10rb
slot deposit pakai dana
slot deposit lewat dana
slot pakai dana
slot deposit dana member baru
slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
agen pragmatic slot via dana
slot joker deposit dana
slot pragmatic deposit dana
slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
situs slot gacor hari ini


*SETIA888, Bandar Slot Deposit Dana Bet Murah.*
bandar online slot dana bet murah
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar online deposit dana 5000
bandar online deposit dana 10000
bandar online deposit dana 5rb
bandar online deposit dana 10rb
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana 5000
bandar online deposit via dana 10000
bandar online deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online deposit pakai dana
bandar online deposit lewat dana
bandar online pakai dana
bandar online deposit dana member baru
bandar online deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online joker deposit dana
bandar online pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs bandar online pakai dana


*SETIA888, bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya.*
bandar online slot dana
bandar online slot deposit dana
bandar online slot deposit dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit lewat dana
bandar online slot pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit dana member baru
bandar online slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online agen pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online slot joker deposit dana
bandar online slot pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana


poker deposit gopay 5ribu terpercaya
situs idn poker online terlengkap
situs judi live casino terbaik
situs slot deposit linkaja 10000
slot deposit dana 10000 tanpa potongan
daftar slot deposit pulsa 10000
link judi slot deposit dana
slot online deposit via pulsa
agen judi slot gopay 5rb
judi slot online ovo 5rb
bandar judi slot online via pulsa
agen slot deposit dana 5000
situs slot deposit pulsa 5000
situs slot deposit dana 5000
bo slot deposit gopay 5000
judi poker online deposit pulsa
daftar situs slot online gopay
bandar judi slot online terbaik
agen slot deposit dana 2022
bandar judi slot linkaja 10rb
agen judi slot online gopay
daftar situs judi slot pulsa
bo judi slot online terbaik
agen judi slot via pulsa
slot gacor via linkaja terbaik
situs judi slot deposit dana
judi slot deposit pulsa 10000
judi slot online deposit gopay 10rb
slot online gacor via pulsa
bandar judi poker deposit dana
situs agen judi slot online
situs slot online depo pulsa
situs judi slot ovo 5000
cara deposit judi slot online
agen slot gacor deposit ovo
bandar judi slot deposit bank
main slot online bonus melimpah
situs slot deposit pulsa 10rb
slot online terbaik terpercaya 2022
daftar slot online deposit ovo
situs judi slot depo ovo
judi slot online depo gopay
agen judi bola online resmi
bandar judi slot online via bank
bandar judi slot deposit termurah
agen judi tembak ikan terpercaya
judi slot deposit dana gacor
situs idn poker deposit tanpa potongan
daftar slot online deposit linkaja
agen judi slot deposit linkaja
situs slot online pakai ovo
judi slot online lewat linkaja
situs judi online slot dana 10rb
setia888 link alternatif
setia 888 link alternatif
setia888 login
setia 888 login
setia888 slot login
setia 888 slot login
situs judi online
slot gacor
website setia888
slot online gacor
slot online
situs slot gacor
slot deposit crypto
slot deposit via crypto
slot deposit pakai crypto
slot deposit lewat crypto
slot deposit dengan crypto
agen sbobet deposit dana
agen sbobet deposit ovo
agen sbobet deposit gopay
agen sbobet deposit linkaja
agen sbobet deposit pulsa
agen sbobet deposit bank
agen sbobet deposit crypto
agen sbobet deposit via dana
agen sbobet deposit via ovo
agen sbobet deposit via linkaja
agen sbobet deposit via pulsa
agen sbobet deposit via bank
agen sbobet deposit via crypto
agen bola deposit dana
agen bola deposit ovo
agen bola deposit gopay
agen bola deposit linkaja
agen bola deposit pulsa
agen bola deposit bank
agen bola deposit crypto
agen bola deposit via dana
agen bola deposit via ovo
agen bola deposit via linkaja
agen bola deposit via pulsa
agen bola deposit via bank
agen bola deposit via crypto






============================================


*SETIA888, Agen Sbobet Indonesia Terbaik Dan Terpercaya Via Slot Deposit Dana*
agen sbobet
bola judi online deposit pulsa
bola judi online deposit dana
bola judi online deposit ovo
bola judi online deposit bank
bola judi online deposit gopay
bola judi online deposit LinkAja
situs judi bola parlay via pulsa
situs judi bola parlay via dana
situs judi bola parlay via ovo
situs judi bola parlay via bank
situs judi bola parlay via gopay
situs judi bola parlay via LinkAja
bandar bola
bandar bola indonesia
agen sbobet deposit tanpa potongan
judi bola deposit pulsa terlengkap
judi bola deposit dana terlengkap
judi bola deposit ovo terlengkap
judi bola deposit bank terlengkap
judi bola deposit gopay terlengkap
judi bola deposit LinkAja terlengkap
agen judi bola terpercaya
agen sbobet gacor




*SETIA888, Agen SBO bandar judi bola terpercaya*
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar slot piala dunia
bandar slot online piala dunia
judi bola terpercaya
judi bola online
bandar judi bola
bandar judi bola online
bandar judi bola deposit dana
bandar judi bola piala dunia
bandar judi slot piala dunia
bandar judi bola slot deposit via dana
bandar judi bola anti rungkat
bandar judi bola anti rungkad
bandar judi bola gacor
judi online deposit via dana 5rb
judi online deposit via dana 10rb
agen sbo deposit pakai dana
agen sbo deposit lewat dana
agen sbo pakai dana
sbo online deposit dana member baru
sbo online deposit dana tanpa potongan
sbo online terpercaya via dana
agen sbo gacor via dana
situs agen sbo gacor hari ini
agen sbo gacor deposit dana
daftar situs agen sbo pakai dana
agen sbo gacor


*SETIA888, agen sbobet Indonesia terbaik dan terpercaya via slot deposit dana.*
taruhan bola online
judi bola sbobet
cs setia888
link alternatif setia888
link sbobet terpercaya
daftar sbobet terpercaya
agen sbobet terpercaya
agen sbo terbaik
agen sbo termurah
agen sbo terpercaya
agen sbo
agen sbobet indonesia
situs sbobet gacor hari ini
agen judi bola piala dunia
agen bola piala dunia
bola slot online terpercaya
bola slot online
bola judi online 24jam terpercaya
bola judi online
agen sbobet
agen sbobet terlengkap
agen sbobet terbaik
agen sbobet piala dunia terpercaya
agen sbobet piala dunia 2022
agen sbobet piala dunia
daftar judi bola terpercaya
agen judi bola terpercaya
setia888
setia 888
link alternatif setia888
link alternatif setia 888
geortz


*SETIA888, bandar agen slot deposit dana terbaik dan terpercaya se Indonesia.*
slot dana
slot deposit dana
slot deposit dana 5000
slot deposit dana 10000
slot deposit dana 5rb
slot deposit dana 10rb
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana 5000
slot deposit via dana 10000
slot deposit via dana 5rb
slot deposit via dana 10rb
slot deposit pakai dana
slot deposit lewat dana
slot pakai dana
slot deposit dana member baru
slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
agen pragmatic slot via dana
slot joker deposit dana
slot pragmatic deposit dana
slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
situs slot gacor hari ini


*SETIA888, Bandar Slot Deposit Dana Bet Murah.*
bandar online slot dana bet murah
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar online deposit dana 5000
bandar online deposit dana 10000
bandar online deposit dana 5rb
bandar online deposit dana 10rb
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana 5000
bandar online deposit via dana 10000
bandar online deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online deposit pakai dana
bandar online deposit lewat dana
bandar online pakai dana
bandar online deposit dana member baru
bandar online deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online joker deposit dana
bandar online pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs bandar online pakai dana


*SETIA888, bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya.*
bandar online slot dana
bandar online slot deposit dana
bandar online slot deposit dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit lewat dana
bandar online slot pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit dana member baru
bandar online slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online agen pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online slot joker deposit dana
bandar online slot pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana


poker deposit gopay 5ribu terpercaya
situs idn poker online terlengkap
situs judi live casino terbaik
situs slot deposit linkaja 10000
slot deposit dana 10000 tanpa potongan
daftar slot deposit pulsa 10000
link judi slot deposit dana
slot online deposit via pulsa
agen judi slot gopay 5rb
judi slot online ovo 5rb
bandar judi slot online via pulsa
agen slot deposit dana 5000
situs slot deposit pulsa 5000
situs slot deposit dana 5000
bo slot deposit gopay 5000
judi poker online deposit pulsa
daftar situs slot online gopay
bandar judi slot online terbaik
agen slot deposit dana 2022
bandar judi slot linkaja 10rb
agen judi slot online gopay
daftar situs judi slot pulsa
bo judi slot online terbaik
agen judi slot via pulsa
slot gacor via linkaja terbaik
situs judi slot deposit dana
judi slot deposit pulsa 10000

----------


## setia888

judi slot online deposit gopay 10rb
slot online gacor via pulsa
bandar judi poker deposit dana
situs agen judi slot online
situs slot online depo pulsa
situs judi slot ovo 5000
cara deposit judi slot online
agen slot gacor deposit ovo
bandar judi slot deposit bank
main slot online bonus melimpah
situs slot deposit pulsa 10rb
slot online terbaik terpercaya 2022
daftar slot online deposit ovo
situs judi slot depo ovo
judi slot online depo gopay
agen judi bola online resmi
bandar judi slot online via bank
bandar judi slot deposit termurah
agen judi tembak ikan terpercaya
judi slot deposit dana gacor
situs idn poker deposit tanpa potongan
daftar slot online deposit linkaja
agen judi slot deposit linkaja
situs slot online pakai ovo
judi slot online lewat linkaja
situs judi online slot dana 10rb
setia888 link alternatif
setia 888 link alternatif
setia888 login
setia 888 login
setia888 slot login
setia 888 slot login
situs judi online
slot gacor
website setia888
slot online gacor
slot online
situs slot gacor
slot deposit crypto
slot deposit via crypto
slot deposit pakai crypto
slot deposit lewat crypto
slot deposit dengan crypto
agen sbobet deposit dana
agen sbobet deposit ovo
agen sbobet deposit gopay
agen sbobet deposit linkaja
agen sbobet deposit pulsa
agen sbobet deposit bank
agen sbobet deposit crypto
agen sbobet deposit via dana
agen sbobet deposit via ovo
agen sbobet deposit via linkaja
agen sbobet deposit via pulsa
agen sbobet deposit via bank
agen sbobet deposit via crypto
agen bola deposit dana
agen bola deposit ovo
agen bola deposit gopay
agen bola deposit linkaja
agen bola deposit pulsa
agen bola deposit bank
agen bola deposit crypto
agen bola deposit via dana
agen bola deposit via ovo
agen bola deposit via linkaja
agen bola deposit via pulsa
agen bola deposit via bank
agen bola deposit via crypto


==================================


*SETIA888, Agen Sbobet Indonesia Terbaik Dan Terpercaya Via Slot Deposit Dana*
agen sbobet
bola judi online deposit pulsa
bola judi online deposit dana
bola judi online deposit ovo
bola judi online deposit bank
bola judi online deposit gopay
bola judi online deposit LinkAja
situs judi bola parlay via pulsa
situs judi bola parlay via dana
situs judi bola parlay via ovo
situs judi bola parlay via bank
situs judi bola parlay via gopay
situs judi bola parlay via LinkAja
bandar bola
bandar bola indonesia
agen sbobet deposit tanpa potongan
judi bola deposit pulsa terlengkap
judi bola deposit dana terlengkap
judi bola deposit ovo terlengkap
judi bola deposit bank terlengkap
judi bola deposit gopay terlengkap
judi bola deposit LinkAja terlengkap
agen judi bola terpercaya
agen sbobet gacor


*SETIA888, Agen SBO bandar judi bola terpercaya*
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar slot piala dunia
bandar slot online piala dunia
judi bola terpercaya
judi bola online
bandar judi bola
bandar judi bola online
bandar judi bola deposit dana
bandar judi bola piala dunia
bandar judi slot piala dunia
bandar judi bola slot deposit via dana
bandar judi bola anti rungkat
bandar judi bola anti rungkad
bandar judi bola gacor
judi online deposit via dana 5rb
judi online deposit via dana 10rb
agen sbo deposit pakai dana
agen sbo deposit lewat dana
agen sbo pakai dana
sbo online deposit dana member baru
sbo online deposit dana tanpa potongan
sbo online terpercaya via dana
agen sbo gacor via dana
situs agen sbo gacor hari ini
agen sbo gacor deposit dana
daftar situs agen sbo pakai dana
agen sbo gacor


*SETIA888, agen sbobet Indonesia terbaik dan terpercaya via slot deposit dana.*
taruhan bola online
judi bola sbobet
cs setia888
link alternatif setia888
link sbobet terpercaya
daftar sbobet terpercaya
agen sbobet terpercaya
agen sbo terbaik
agen sbo termurah
agen sbo terpercaya
agen sbo
agen sbobet indonesia
situs sbobet gacor hari ini
agen judi bola piala dunia
agen bola piala dunia
bola slot online terpercaya
bola slot online
bola judi online 24jam terpercaya
bola judi online
agen sbobet
agen sbobet terlengkap
agen sbobet terbaik
agen sbobet piala dunia terpercaya
agen sbobet piala dunia 2022
agen sbobet piala dunia
daftar judi bola terpercaya
agen judi bola terpercaya
setia888
setia 888
link alternatif setia888
link alternatif setia 888
geortz


*SETIA888, bandar agen slot deposit dana terbaik dan terpercaya se Indonesia.*
slot dana
slot deposit dana
slot deposit dana 5000
slot deposit dana 10000
slot deposit dana 5rb
slot deposit dana 10rb
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana 5000
slot deposit via dana 10000
slot deposit via dana 5rb
slot deposit via dana 10rb
slot deposit pakai dana
slot deposit lewat dana
slot pakai dana
slot deposit dana member baru
slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
agen pragmatic slot via dana
slot joker deposit dana
slot pragmatic deposit dana
slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
situs slot gacor hari ini


*SETIA888, Bandar Slot Deposit Dana Bet Murah.*
bandar online slot dana bet murah
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar online deposit dana 5000
bandar online deposit dana 10000
bandar online deposit dana 5rb
bandar online deposit dana 10rb
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana 5000
bandar online deposit via dana 10000
bandar online deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online deposit pakai dana
bandar online deposit lewat dana
bandar online pakai dana
bandar online deposit dana member baru
bandar online deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online joker deposit dana
bandar online pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs bandar online pakai dana


*SETIA888, bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya.*
bandar online slot dana
bandar online slot deposit dana
bandar online slot deposit dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit lewat dana
bandar online slot pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit dana member baru
bandar online slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online agen pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online slot joker deposit dana
bandar online slot pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana


poker deposit gopay 5ribu terpercaya
situs idn poker online terlengkap
situs judi live casino terbaik
situs slot deposit linkaja 10000
slot deposit dana 10000 tanpa potongan
daftar slot deposit pulsa 10000
link judi slot deposit dana
slot online deposit via pulsa
agen judi slot gopay 5rb
judi slot online ovo 5rb
bandar judi slot online via pulsa
agen slot deposit dana 5000
situs slot deposit pulsa 5000
situs slot deposit dana 5000
bo slot deposit gopay 5000
judi poker online deposit pulsa
daftar situs slot online gopay
bandar judi slot online terbaik
agen slot deposit dana 2022
bandar judi slot linkaja 10rb
agen judi slot online gopay
daftar situs judi slot pulsa
bo judi slot online terbaik
agen judi slot via pulsa
slot gacor via linkaja terbaik
situs judi slot deposit dana
judi slot deposit pulsa 10000
judi slot online deposit gopay 10rb
slot online gacor via pulsa
bandar judi poker deposit dana
situs agen judi slot online
situs slot online depo pulsa
situs judi slot ovo 5000
cara deposit judi slot online
agen slot gacor deposit ovo
bandar judi slot deposit bank
main slot online bonus melimpah
situs slot deposit pulsa 10rb
slot online terbaik terpercaya 2022
daftar slot online deposit ovo
situs judi slot depo ovo
judi slot online depo gopay
agen judi bola online resmi
bandar judi slot online via bank
bandar judi slot deposit termurah
agen judi tembak ikan terpercaya
judi slot deposit dana gacor
situs idn poker deposit tanpa potongan
daftar slot online deposit linkaja
agen judi slot deposit linkaja
situs slot online pakai ovo
judi slot online lewat linkaja
situs judi online slot dana 10rb
setia888 link alternatif
setia 888 link alternatif
setia888 login
setia 888 login
setia888 slot login
setia 888 slot login
situs judi online
slot gacor
website setia888
slot online gacor
slot online
situs slot gacor
slot deposit crypto
slot deposit via crypto
slot deposit pakai crypto
slot deposit lewat crypto
slot deposit dengan crypto
agen sbobet deposit dana
agen sbobet deposit ovo
agen sbobet deposit gopay
agen sbobet deposit linkaja
agen sbobet deposit pulsa
agen sbobet deposit bank
agen sbobet deposit crypto
agen sbobet deposit via dana
agen sbobet deposit via ovo
agen sbobet deposit via linkaja
agen sbobet deposit via pulsa
agen sbobet deposit via bank
agen sbobet deposit via crypto
agen bola deposit dana
agen bola deposit ovo
agen bola deposit gopay
agen bola deposit linkaja
agen bola deposit pulsa
agen bola deposit bank
agen bola deposit crypto
agen bola deposit via dana
agen bola deposit via ovo
agen bola deposit via linkaja
agen bola deposit via pulsa
agen bola deposit via bank
agen bola deposit via crypto


===============


*SETIA888, Agen Sbobet Indonesia Terbaik Dan Terpercaya Via Slot Deposit Dana*
agen sbobet
bola judi online deposit pulsa
bola judi online deposit dana
bola judi online deposit ovo
bola judi online deposit bank
bola judi online deposit gopay
bola judi online deposit LinkAja
situs judi bola parlay via pulsa
situs judi bola parlay via dana
situs judi bola parlay via ovo
situs judi bola parlay via bank
situs judi bola parlay via gopay
situs judi bola parlay via LinkAja
bandar bola
bandar bola indonesia
agen sbobet deposit tanpa potongan
judi bola deposit pulsa terlengkap
judi bola deposit dana terlengkap
judi bola deposit ovo terlengkap
judi bola deposit bank terlengkap
judi bola deposit gopay terlengkap
judi bola deposit LinkAja terlengkap
agen judi bola terpercaya
agen sbobet gacor


*SETIA888, Agen SBO bandar judi bola terpercaya*
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar slot piala dunia
bandar slot online piala dunia
judi bola terpercaya
judi bola online
bandar judi bola
bandar judi bola online
bandar judi bola deposit dana
bandar judi bola piala dunia
bandar judi slot piala dunia
bandar judi bola slot deposit via dana
bandar judi bola anti rungkat
bandar judi bola anti rungkad
bandar judi bola gacor
judi online deposit via dana 5rb
judi online deposit via dana 10rb
agen sbo deposit pakai dana
agen sbo deposit lewat dana
agen sbo pakai dana
sbo online deposit dana member baru
sbo online deposit dana tanpa potongan
sbo online terpercaya via dana
agen sbo gacor via dana
situs agen sbo gacor hari ini
agen sbo gacor deposit dana
daftar situs agen sbo pakai dana
agen sbo gacor


*SETIA888, agen sbobet Indonesia terbaik dan terpercaya via slot deposit dana.*
taruhan bola online
judi bola sbobet
cs setia888
link alternatif setia888
link sbobet terpercaya
daftar sbobet terpercaya
agen sbobet terpercaya
agen sbo terbaik
agen sbo termurah
agen sbo terpercaya
agen sbo
agen sbobet indonesia
situs sbobet gacor hari ini
agen judi bola piala dunia
agen bola piala dunia
bola slot online terpercaya
bola slot online
bola judi online 24jam terpercaya
bola judi online
agen sbobet
agen sbobet terlengkap
agen sbobet terbaik
agen sbobet piala dunia terpercaya
agen sbobet piala dunia 2022
agen sbobet piala dunia
daftar judi bola terpercaya
agen judi bola terpercaya
setia888
setia 888
link alternatif setia888
link alternatif setia 888
geortz


*SETIA888, bandar agen slot deposit dana terbaik dan terpercaya se Indonesia.*
slot dana
slot deposit dana
slot deposit dana 5000
slot deposit dana 10000
slot deposit dana 5rb
slot deposit dana 10rb
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana 5000
slot deposit via dana 10000
slot deposit via dana 5rb
slot deposit via dana 10rb
slot deposit pakai dana
slot deposit lewat dana
slot pakai dana
slot deposit dana member baru
slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
agen pragmatic slot via dana
slot joker deposit dana
slot pragmatic deposit dana
slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
situs slot gacor hari ini


*SETIA888, Bandar Slot Deposit Dana Bet Murah.*
bandar online slot dana bet murah
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar online deposit dana 5000
bandar online deposit dana 10000
bandar online deposit dana 5rb
bandar online deposit dana 10rb
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana 5000
bandar online deposit via dana 10000
bandar online deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online deposit pakai dana
bandar online deposit lewat dana
bandar online pakai dana
bandar online deposit dana member baru
bandar online deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online joker deposit dana
bandar online pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs bandar online pakai dana
*SETIA888, bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya.*
bandar online slot dana
bandar online slot deposit dana
bandar online slot deposit dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit lewat dana
bandar online slot pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit dana member baru
bandar online slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online agen pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online slot joker deposit dana
bandar online slot pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana


poker deposit gopay 5ribu terpercaya
situs idn poker online terlengkap
situs judi live casino terbaik
situs slot deposit linkaja 10000
slot deposit dana 10000 tanpa potongan
daftar slot deposit pulsa 10000
link judi slot deposit dana
slot online deposit via pulsa
agen judi slot gopay 5rb
judi slot online ovo 5rb
bandar judi slot online via pulsa
agen slot deposit dana 5000
situs slot deposit pulsa 5000
situs slot deposit dana 5000
bo slot deposit gopay 5000
judi poker online deposit pulsa
daftar situs slot online gopay
bandar judi slot online terbaik
agen slot deposit dana 2022
bandar judi slot linkaja 10rb
agen judi slot online gopay
daftar situs judi slot pulsa
bo judi slot online terbaik
agen judi slot via pulsa
slot gacor via linkaja terbaik
situs judi slot deposit dana
judi slot deposit pulsa 10000
judi slot online deposit gopay 10rb
slot online gacor via pulsa
bandar judi poker deposit dana
situs agen judi slot online
situs slot online depo pulsa
situs judi slot ovo 5000
cara deposit judi slot online
agen slot gacor deposit ovo
bandar judi slot deposit bank
main slot online bonus melimpah
situs slot deposit pulsa 10rb
slot online terbaik terpercaya 2022
daftar slot online deposit ovo
situs judi slot depo ovo
judi slot online depo gopay
agen judi bola online resmi
bandar judi slot online via bank
bandar judi slot deposit termurah
agen judi tembak ikan terpercaya
judi slot deposit dana gacor
situs idn poker deposit tanpa potongan
daftar slot online deposit linkaja
agen judi slot deposit linkaja
situs slot online pakai ovo
judi slot online lewat linkaja
situs judi online slot dana 10rb
setia888 link alternatif
setia 888 link alternatif
setia888 login
setia 888 login
setia888 slot login
setia 888 slot login
situs judi online
slot gacor
website setia888
slot online gacor
slot online
situs slot gacor
slot deposit crypto
slot deposit via crypto
slot deposit pakai crypto
slot deposit lewat crypto
slot deposit dengan crypto
agen sbobet deposit dana
agen sbobet deposit ovo
agen sbobet deposit gopay
agen sbobet deposit linkaja
agen sbobet deposit pulsa
agen sbobet deposit bank
agen sbobet deposit crypto
agen sbobet deposit via dana
agen sbobet deposit via ovo
agen sbobet deposit via linkaja
agen sbobet deposit via pulsa
agen sbobet deposit via bank
agen sbobet deposit via crypto
agen bola deposit dana
agen bola deposit ovo
agen bola deposit gopay
agen bola deposit linkaja
agen bola deposit pulsa
agen bola deposit bank
agen bola deposit crypto
agen bola deposit via dana
agen bola deposit via ovo
agen bola deposit via linkaja
agen bola deposit via pulsa
agen bola deposit via bank
agen bola deposit via crypto




=====================


*SETIA888, Agen Sbobet Indonesia Terbaik Dan Terpercaya Via Slot Deposit Dana*
agen sbobet
bola judi online deposit pulsa
bola judi online deposit dana
bola judi online deposit ovo
bola judi online deposit bank
bola judi online deposit gopay
bola judi online deposit LinkAja
situs judi bola parlay via pulsa
situs judi bola parlay via dana
situs judi bola parlay via ovo
situs judi bola parlay via bank
situs judi bola parlay via gopay
situs judi bola parlay via LinkAja
bandar bola
bandar bola indonesia
agen sbobet deposit tanpa potongan
judi bola deposit pulsa terlengkap
judi bola deposit dana terlengkap
judi bola deposit ovo terlengkap
judi bola deposit bank terlengkap
judi bola deposit gopay terlengkap
judi bola deposit LinkAja terlengkap
agen judi bola terpercaya
agen sbobet gacor


*SETIA888, Agen SBO bandar judi bola terpercaya*
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar slot piala dunia
bandar slot online piala dunia
judi bola terpercaya
judi bola online
bandar judi bola
bandar judi bola online
bandar judi bola deposit dana
bandar judi bola piala dunia
bandar judi slot piala dunia
bandar judi bola slot deposit via dana
bandar judi bola anti rungkat
bandar judi bola anti rungkad
bandar judi bola gacor
judi online deposit via dana 5rb
judi online deposit via dana 10rb
agen sbo deposit pakai dana
agen sbo deposit lewat dana
agen sbo pakai dana
sbo online deposit dana member baru
sbo online deposit dana tanpa potongan
sbo online terpercaya via dana
agen sbo gacor via dana
situs agen sbo gacor hari ini
agen sbo gacor deposit dana
daftar situs agen sbo pakai dana
agen sbo gacor


*SETIA888, agen sbobet Indonesia terbaik dan terpercaya via slot deposit dana.*
taruhan bola online
judi bola sbobet
cs setia888
link alternatif setia888
link sbobet terpercaya
daftar sbobet terpercaya
agen sbobet terpercaya
agen sbo terbaik
agen sbo termurah
agen sbo terpercaya
agen sbo
agen sbobet indonesia
situs sbobet gacor hari ini
agen judi bola piala dunia
agen bola piala dunia
bola slot online terpercaya
bola slot online
bola judi online 24jam terpercaya
bola judi online
agen sbobet
agen sbobet terlengkap
agen sbobet terbaik
agen sbobet piala dunia terpercaya
agen sbobet piala dunia 2022
agen sbobet piala dunia
daftar judi bola terpercaya
agen judi bola terpercaya
setia888
setia 888
link alternatif setia888
link alternatif setia 888
geortz


*SETIA888, bandar agen slot deposit dana terbaik dan terpercaya se Indonesia.*
slot dana
slot deposit dana
slot deposit dana 5000
slot deposit dana 10000
slot deposit dana 5rb
slot deposit dana 10rb
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana 5000
slot deposit via dana 10000
slot deposit via dana 5rb
slot deposit via dana 10rb
slot deposit pakai dana
slot deposit lewat dana
slot pakai dana
slot deposit dana member baru
slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
agen pragmatic slot via dana
slot joker deposit dana
slot pragmatic deposit dana
slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
situs slot gacor hari ini


*SETIA888, Bandar Slot Deposit Dana Bet Murah.*
bandar online slot dana bet murah
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar online deposit dana 5000
bandar online deposit dana 10000
bandar online deposit dana 5rb
bandar online deposit dana 10rb
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana 5000
bandar online deposit via dana 10000
bandar online deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online deposit pakai dana
bandar online deposit lewat dana
bandar online pakai dana
bandar online deposit dana member baru
bandar online deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online joker deposit dana
bandar online pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs bandar online pakai dana


*SETIA888, bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya.*
bandar online slot dana
bandar online slot deposit dana
bandar online slot deposit dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit lewat dana
bandar online slot pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit dana member baru
bandar online slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online agen pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online slot joker deposit dana
bandar online slot pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana


poker deposit gopay 5ribu terpercaya
situs idn poker online terlengkap
situs judi live casino terbaik
situs slot deposit linkaja 10000
slot deposit dana 10000 tanpa potongan
daftar slot deposit pulsa 10000
link judi slot deposit dana
slot online deposit via pulsa
agen judi slot gopay 5rb
judi slot online ovo 5rb
bandar judi slot online via pulsa
agen slot deposit dana 5000
situs slot deposit pulsa 5000
situs slot deposit dana 5000
bo slot deposit gopay 5000
judi poker online deposit pulsa
daftar situs slot online gopay
bandar judi slot online terbaik
agen slot deposit dana 2022
bandar judi slot linkaja 10rb
agen judi slot online gopay
daftar situs judi slot pulsa
bo judi slot online terbaik
agen judi slot via pulsa
slot gacor via linkaja terbaik
situs judi slot deposit dana
judi slot deposit pulsa 10000
judi slot online deposit gopay 10rb
slot online gacor via pulsa
bandar judi poker deposit dana
situs agen judi slot online
situs slot online depo pulsa
situs judi slot ovo 5000
cara deposit judi slot online
agen slot gacor deposit ovo
bandar judi slot deposit bank
main slot online bonus melimpah
situs slot deposit pulsa 10rb
slot online terbaik terpercaya 2022
daftar slot online deposit ovo
situs judi slot depo ovo
judi slot online depo gopay
agen judi bola online resmi
bandar judi slot online via bank
bandar judi slot deposit termurah
agen judi tembak ikan terpercaya
judi slot deposit dana gacor
situs idn poker deposit tanpa potongan
daftar slot online deposit linkaja
agen judi slot deposit linkaja
situs slot online pakai ovo
judi slot online lewat linkaja
situs judi online slot dana 10rb
setia888 link alternatif
setia 888 link alternatif
setia888 login
setia 888 login
setia888 slot login
setia 888 slot login
situs judi online
slot gacor
website setia888
slot online gacor
slot online
situs slot gacor
slot deposit crypto
slot deposit via crypto

----------


## setia888

slot deposit pakai crypto
slot deposit lewat crypto
slot deposit dengan crypto
agen sbobet deposit dana
agen sbobet deposit ovo
agen sbobet deposit gopay
agen sbobet deposit linkaja
agen sbobet deposit pulsa
agen sbobet deposit bank
agen sbobet deposit crypto
agen sbobet deposit via dana
agen sbobet deposit via ovo
agen sbobet deposit via linkaja
agen sbobet deposit via pulsa
agen sbobet deposit via bank
agen sbobet deposit via crypto
agen bola deposit dana
agen bola deposit ovo
agen bola deposit gopay
agen bola deposit linkaja
agen bola deposit pulsa
agen bola deposit bank
agen bola deposit crypto
agen bola deposit via dana
agen bola deposit via ovo
agen bola deposit via linkaja
agen bola deposit via pulsa
agen bola deposit via bank
agen bola deposit via crypto


=====================


*SETIA888, Agen Sbobet Indonesia Terbaik Dan Terpercaya Via Slot Deposit Dana*
agen sbobet
bola judi online deposit pulsa
bola judi online deposit dana
bola judi online deposit ovo
bola judi online deposit bank
bola judi online deposit gopay
bola judi online deposit LinkAja
situs judi bola parlay via pulsa
situs judi bola parlay via dana
situs judi bola parlay via ovo
situs judi bola parlay via bank
situs judi bola parlay via gopay
situs judi bola parlay via LinkAja
bandar bola
bandar bola indonesia
agen sbobet deposit tanpa potongan
judi bola deposit pulsa terlengkap
judi bola deposit dana terlengkap
judi bola deposit ovo terlengkap
judi bola deposit bank terlengkap
judi bola deposit gopay terlengkap
judi bola deposit LinkAja terlengkap
agen judi bola terpercaya
agen sbobet gacor


*SETIA888, Agen SBO bandar judi bola terpercaya*
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar slot piala dunia
bandar slot online piala dunia
judi bola terpercaya
judi bola online
bandar judi bola
bandar judi bola online
bandar judi bola deposit dana
bandar judi bola piala dunia
bandar judi slot piala dunia
bandar judi bola slot deposit via dana
bandar judi bola anti rungkat
bandar judi bola anti rungkad
bandar judi bola gacor
judi online deposit via dana 5rb
judi online deposit via dana 10rb
agen sbo deposit pakai dana
agen sbo deposit lewat dana
agen sbo pakai dana
sbo online deposit dana member baru
sbo online deposit dana tanpa potongan
sbo online terpercaya via dana
agen sbo gacor via dana
situs agen sbo gacor hari ini
agen sbo gacor deposit dana
daftar situs agen sbo pakai dana
agen sbo gacor


*SETIA888, agen sbobet Indonesia terbaik dan terpercaya via slot deposit dana.*
taruhan bola online
judi bola sbobet
cs setia888
link alternatif setia888
link sbobet terpercaya
daftar sbobet terpercaya
agen sbobet terpercaya
agen sbo terbaik
agen sbo termurah
agen sbo terpercaya
agen sbo
agen sbobet indonesia
situs sbobet gacor hari ini
agen judi bola piala dunia
agen bola piala dunia
bola slot online terpercaya
bola slot online
bola judi online 24jam terpercaya
bola judi online
agen sbobet
agen sbobet terlengkap
agen sbobet terbaik
agen sbobet piala dunia terpercaya
agen sbobet piala dunia 2022
agen sbobet piala dunia
daftar judi bola terpercaya
agen judi bola terpercaya
setia888
setia 888
link alternatif setia888
link alternatif setia 888
geortz


*SETIA888, bandar agen slot deposit dana terbaik dan terpercaya se Indonesia.*
slot dana
slot deposit dana
slot deposit dana 5000
slot deposit dana 10000
slot deposit dana 5rb
slot deposit dana 10rb
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana 5000
slot deposit via dana 10000
slot deposit via dana 5rb
slot deposit via dana 10rb
slot deposit pakai dana
slot deposit lewat dana
slot pakai dana
slot deposit dana member baru
slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
agen pragmatic slot via dana
slot joker deposit dana
slot pragmatic deposit dana
slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
situs slot gacor hari ini


*SETIA888, Bandar Slot Deposit Dana Bet Murah.*
bandar online slot dana bet murah
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar online deposit dana 5000
bandar online deposit dana 10000
bandar online deposit dana 5rb
bandar online deposit dana 10rb
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana 5000
bandar online deposit via dana 10000
bandar online deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online deposit pakai dana
bandar online deposit lewat dana
bandar online pakai dana
bandar online deposit dana member baru
bandar online deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online joker deposit dana
bandar online pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs bandar online pakai dana


*SETIA888, bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya.*
bandar online slot dana
bandar online slot deposit dana
bandar online slot deposit dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit lewat dana
bandar online slot pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit dana member baru
bandar online slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online agen pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online slot joker deposit dana
bandar online slot pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana


poker deposit gopay 5ribu terpercaya
situs idn poker online terlengkap
situs judi live casino terbaik
situs slot deposit linkaja 10000
slot deposit dana 10000 tanpa potongan
daftar slot deposit pulsa 10000
link judi slot deposit dana
slot online deposit via pulsa
agen judi slot gopay 5rb
judi slot online ovo 5rb
bandar judi slot online via pulsa
agen slot deposit dana 5000
situs slot deposit pulsa 5000
situs slot deposit dana 5000
bo slot deposit gopay 5000
judi poker online deposit pulsa
daftar situs slot online gopay
bandar judi slot online terbaik
agen slot deposit dana 2022
bandar judi slot linkaja 10rb
agen judi slot online gopay
daftar situs judi slot pulsa
bo judi slot online terbaik
agen judi slot via pulsa
slot gacor via linkaja terbaik
situs judi slot deposit dana
judi slot deposit pulsa 10000
judi slot online deposit gopay 10rb
slot online gacor via pulsa
bandar judi poker deposit dana
situs agen judi slot online
situs slot online depo pulsa
situs judi slot ovo 5000
cara deposit judi slot online
agen slot gacor deposit ovo
bandar judi slot deposit bank
main slot online bonus melimpah
situs slot deposit pulsa 10rb
slot online terbaik terpercaya 2022
daftar slot online deposit ovo
situs judi slot depo ovo
judi slot online depo gopay
agen judi bola online resmi
bandar judi slot online via bank
bandar judi slot deposit termurah
agen judi tembak ikan terpercaya
judi slot deposit dana gacor
situs idn poker deposit tanpa potongan
daftar slot online deposit linkaja
agen judi slot deposit linkaja
situs slot online pakai ovo
judi slot online lewat linkaja
situs judi online slot dana 10rb
setia888 link alternatif
setia 888 link alternatif
setia888 login
setia 888 login
setia888 slot login
setia 888 slot login
situs judi online
slot gacor
website setia888
slot online gacor
slot online
situs slot gacor
slot deposit crypto
slot deposit via crypto
slot deposit pakai crypto
slot deposit lewat crypto
slot deposit dengan crypto


agen sbobet deposit dana
agen sbobet deposit ovo
agen sbobet deposit gopay
agen sbobet deposit linkaja
agen sbobet deposit pulsa
agen sbobet deposit bank
agen sbobet deposit crypto
agen sbobet deposit via dana
agen sbobet deposit via ovo
agen sbobet deposit via linkaja
agen sbobet deposit via pulsa
agen sbobet deposit via bank
agen sbobet deposit via crypto
agen bola deposit dana
agen bola deposit ovo
agen bola deposit gopay
agen bola deposit linkaja
agen bola deposit pulsa
agen bola deposit bank
agen bola deposit crypto
agen bola deposit via dana
agen bola deposit via ovo
agen bola deposit via linkaja
agen bola deposit via pulsa
agen bola deposit via bank
agen bola deposit via crypto


====================


*SETIA888, Agen Sbobet Indonesia Terbaik Dan Terpercaya Via Slot Deposit Dana*
agen sbobet
bola judi online deposit pulsa
bola judi online deposit dana
bola judi online deposit ovo
bola judi online deposit bank
bola judi online deposit gopay
bola judi online deposit LinkAja
situs judi bola parlay via pulsa
situs judi bola parlay via dana
situs judi bola parlay via ovo
situs judi bola parlay via bank
situs judi bola parlay via gopay
situs judi bola parlay via LinkAja
bandar bola
bandar bola indonesia
agen sbobet deposit tanpa potongan
judi bola deposit pulsa terlengkap
judi bola deposit dana terlengkap
judi bola deposit ovo terlengkap
judi bola deposit bank terlengkap
judi bola deposit gopay terlengkap
judi bola deposit LinkAja terlengkap
agen judi bola terpercaya
agen sbobet gacor


*SETIA888, Agen SBO bandar judi bola terpercaya*
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar slot piala dunia
bandar slot online piala dunia
judi bola terpercaya
judi bola online
bandar judi bola
bandar judi bola online
bandar judi bola deposit dana
bandar judi bola piala dunia
bandar judi slot piala dunia
bandar judi bola slot deposit via dana
bandar judi bola anti rungkat
bandar judi bola anti rungkad
bandar judi bola gacor
judi online deposit via dana 5rb
judi online deposit via dana 10rb
agen sbo deposit pakai dana
agen sbo deposit lewat dana
agen sbo pakai dana
sbo online deposit dana member baru
sbo online deposit dana tanpa potongan
sbo online terpercaya via dana
agen sbo gacor via dana
situs agen sbo gacor hari ini
agen sbo gacor deposit dana
daftar situs agen sbo pakai dana
agen sbo gacor


*SETIA888, agen sbobet Indonesia terbaik dan terpercaya via slot deposit dana.*
taruhan bola online
judi bola sbobet
cs setia888
link alternatif setia888
link sbobet terpercaya
daftar sbobet terpercaya
agen sbobet terpercaya
agen sbo terbaik
agen sbo termurah
agen sbo terpercaya
agen sbo
agen sbobet indonesia
situs sbobet gacor hari ini
agen judi bola piala dunia
agen bola piala dunia
bola slot online terpercaya
bola slot online
bola judi online 24jam terpercaya
bola judi online
agen sbobet
agen sbobet terlengkap
agen sbobet terbaik
agen sbobet piala dunia terpercaya
agen sbobet piala dunia 2022
agen sbobet piala dunia
daftar judi bola terpercaya
agen judi bola terpercaya
setia888
setia 888
link alternatif setia888
link alternatif setia 888
geortz


*SETIA888, bandar agen slot deposit dana terbaik dan terpercaya se Indonesia.*
slot dana
slot deposit dana
slot deposit dana 5000
slot deposit dana 10000
slot deposit dana 5rb
slot deposit dana 10rb
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana 5000
slot deposit via dana 10000
slot deposit via dana 5rb
slot deposit via dana 10rb
slot deposit pakai dana
slot deposit lewat dana
slot pakai dana
slot deposit dana member baru
slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
agen pragmatic slot via dana
slot joker deposit dana
slot pragmatic deposit dana
slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
situs slot gacor hari ini


*SETIA888, Bandar Slot Deposit Dana Bet Murah.*
bandar online slot dana bet murah
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar online deposit dana 5000
bandar online deposit dana 10000
bandar online deposit dana 5rb
bandar online deposit dana 10rb
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana 5000
bandar online deposit via dana 10000
bandar online deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online deposit pakai dana
bandar online deposit lewat dana
bandar online pakai dana
bandar online deposit dana member baru
bandar online deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online joker deposit dana
bandar online pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs bandar online pakai dana


*SETIA888, bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya.*
bandar online slot dana
bandar online slot deposit dana
bandar online slot deposit dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit lewat dana
bandar online slot pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit dana member baru
bandar online slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online agen pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online slot joker deposit dana
bandar online slot pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana


poker deposit gopay 5ribu terpercaya
situs idn poker online terlengkap
situs judi live casino terbaik
situs slot deposit linkaja 10000
slot deposit dana 10000 tanpa potongan
daftar slot deposit pulsa 10000
link judi slot deposit dana
slot online deposit via pulsa
agen judi slot gopay 5rb
judi slot online ovo 5rb
bandar judi slot online via pulsa
agen slot deposit dana 5000
situs slot deposit pulsa 5000
situs slot deposit dana 5000
bo slot deposit gopay 5000
judi poker online deposit pulsa
daftar situs slot online gopay
bandar judi slot online terbaik
agen slot deposit dana 2022
bandar judi slot linkaja 10rb
agen judi slot online gopay
daftar situs judi slot pulsa
bo judi slot online terbaik
agen judi slot via pulsa
slot gacor via linkaja terbaik
situs judi slot deposit dana
judi slot deposit pulsa 10000
judi slot online deposit gopay 10rb
slot online gacor via pulsa
bandar judi poker deposit dana
situs agen judi slot online
situs slot online depo pulsa
situs judi slot ovo 5000
cara deposit judi slot online
agen slot gacor deposit ovo
bandar judi slot deposit bank
main slot online bonus melimpah
situs slot deposit pulsa 10rb
slot online terbaik terpercaya 2022
daftar slot online deposit ovo
situs judi slot depo ovo
judi slot online depo gopay
agen judi bola online resmi
bandar judi slot online via bank
bandar judi slot deposit termurah
agen judi tembak ikan terpercaya
judi slot deposit dana gacor
situs idn poker deposit tanpa potongan
daftar slot online deposit linkaja
agen judi slot deposit linkaja
situs slot online pakai ovo
judi slot online lewat linkaja
situs judi online slot dana 10rb
setia888 link alternatif
setia 888 link alternatif
setia888 login
setia 888 login
setia888 slot login
setia 888 slot login
situs judi online
slot gacor
website setia888
slot online gacor
slot online
situs slot gacor
slot deposit crypto
slot deposit via crypto
slot deposit pakai crypto
slot deposit lewat crypto
slot deposit dengan crypto
agen sbobet deposit dana
agen sbobet deposit ovo
agen sbobet deposit gopay
agen sbobet deposit linkaja
agen sbobet deposit pulsa
agen sbobet deposit bank
agen sbobet deposit crypto
agen sbobet deposit via dana
agen sbobet deposit via ovo
agen sbobet deposit via linkaja
agen sbobet deposit via pulsa
agen sbobet deposit via bank
agen sbobet deposit via crypto
agen bola deposit dana
agen bola deposit ovo
agen bola deposit gopay
agen bola deposit linkaja
agen bola deposit pulsa
agen bola deposit bank
agen bola deposit crypto
agen bola deposit via dana
agen bola deposit via ovo
agen bola deposit via linkaja
agen bola deposit via pulsa
agen bola deposit via bank
agen bola deposit via crypto


=====================


*SETIA888, Agen Sbobet Indonesia Terbaik Dan Terpercaya Via Slot Deposit Dana*
agen sbobet
bola judi online deposit pulsa
bola judi online deposit dana
bola judi online deposit ovo
bola judi online deposit bank
bola judi online deposit gopay
bola judi online deposit LinkAja
situs judi bola parlay via pulsa
situs judi bola parlay via dana
situs judi bola parlay via ovo
situs judi bola parlay via bank
situs judi bola parlay via gopay
situs judi bola parlay via LinkAja
bandar bola
bandar bola indonesia
agen sbobet deposit tanpa potongan
judi bola deposit pulsa terlengkap
judi bola deposit dana terlengkap
judi bola deposit ovo terlengkap
judi bola deposit bank terlengkap
judi bola deposit gopay terlengkap
judi bola deposit LinkAja terlengkap
agen judi bola terpercaya
agen sbobet gacor


*SETIA888, Agen SBO bandar judi bola terpercaya*
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar slot piala dunia
bandar slot online piala dunia
judi bola terpercaya
judi bola online
bandar judi bola
bandar judi bola online
bandar judi bola deposit dana
bandar judi bola piala dunia
bandar judi slot piala dunia
bandar judi bola slot deposit via dana
bandar judi bola anti rungkat
bandar judi bola anti rungkad
bandar judi bola gacor
judi online deposit via dana 5rb
judi online deposit via dana 10rb
agen sbo deposit pakai dana
agen sbo deposit lewat dana
agen sbo pakai dana
sbo online deposit dana member baru
sbo online deposit dana tanpa potongan
sbo online terpercaya via dana
agen sbo gacor via dana
situs agen sbo gacor hari ini
agen sbo gacor deposit dana
daftar situs agen sbo pakai dana
agen sbo gacor


*SETIA888, agen sbobet Indonesia terbaik dan terpercaya via slot deposit dana.*
taruhan bola online
judi bola sbobet
cs setia888
link alternatif setia888
link sbobet terpercaya
daftar sbobet terpercaya
agen sbobet terpercaya
agen sbo terbaik
agen sbo termurah
agen sbo terpercaya
agen sbo
agen sbobet indonesia
situs sbobet gacor hari ini
agen judi bola piala dunia
agen bola piala dunia
bola slot online terpercaya
bola slot online
bola judi online 24jam terpercaya
bola judi online
agen sbobet
agen sbobet terlengkap
agen sbobet terbaik
agen sbobet piala dunia terpercaya
agen sbobet piala dunia 2022
agen sbobet piala dunia
daftar judi bola terpercaya
agen judi bola terpercaya
setia888
setia 888
link alternatif setia888
link alternatif setia 888
geortz


*SETIA888, bandar agen slot deposit dana terbaik dan terpercaya se Indonesia.*
slot dana
slot deposit dana
slot deposit dana 5000
slot deposit dana 10000
slot deposit dana 5rb
slot deposit dana 10rb
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana 5000
slot deposit via dana 10000
slot deposit via dana 5rb
slot deposit via dana 10rb
slot deposit pakai dana
slot deposit lewat dana
slot pakai dana
slot deposit dana member baru
slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
agen pragmatic slot via dana
slot joker deposit dana
slot pragmatic deposit dana
slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
situs slot gacor hari ini


*SETIA888, Bandar Slot Deposit Dana Bet Murah.*
bandar online slot dana bet murah
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar online deposit dana 5000
bandar online deposit dana 10000
bandar online deposit dana 5rb
bandar online deposit dana 10rb
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana 5000
bandar online deposit via dana 10000
bandar online deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online deposit pakai dana
bandar online deposit lewat dana
bandar online pakai dana
bandar online deposit dana member baru
bandar online deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online joker deposit dana
bandar online pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs bandar online pakai dana


*SETIA888, bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya.*
bandar online slot dana
bandar online slot deposit dana
bandar online slot deposit dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit lewat dana
bandar online slot pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit dana member baru
bandar online slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online agen pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online slot joker deposit dana
bandar online slot pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana


poker deposit gopay 5ribu terpercaya
situs idn poker online terlengkap
situs judi live casino terbaik
situs slot deposit linkaja 10000
slot deposit dana 10000 tanpa potongan
daftar slot deposit pulsa 10000
link judi slot deposit dana
slot online deposit via pulsa
agen judi slot gopay 5rb
judi slot online ovo 5rb
bandar judi slot online via pulsa
agen slot deposit dana 5000
situs slot deposit pulsa 5000
situs slot deposit dana 5000
bo slot deposit gopay 5000
judi poker online deposit pulsa
daftar situs slot online gopay
bandar judi slot online terbaik
agen slot deposit dana 2022
bandar judi slot linkaja 10rb
agen judi slot online gopay
daftar situs judi slot pulsa
bo judi slot online terbaik
agen judi slot via pulsa
slot gacor via linkaja terbaik
situs judi slot deposit dana
judi slot deposit pulsa 10000
judi slot online deposit gopay 10rb
slot online gacor via pulsa
bandar judi poker deposit dana
situs agen judi slot online
situs slot online depo pulsa
situs judi slot ovo 5000
cara deposit judi slot online
agen slot gacor deposit ovo
bandar judi slot deposit bank
main slot online bonus melimpah
situs slot deposit pulsa 10rb
slot online terbaik terpercaya 2022
daftar slot online deposit ovo
situs judi slot depo ovo
judi slot online depo gopay
agen judi bola online resmi
bandar judi slot online via bank
bandar judi slot deposit termurah
agen judi tembak ikan terpercaya
judi slot deposit dana gacor
situs idn poker deposit tanpa potongan
daftar slot online deposit linkaja
agen judi slot deposit linkaja
situs slot online pakai ovo
judi slot online lewat linkaja
situs judi online slot dana 10rb
setia888 link alternatif
setia 888 link alternatif
setia888 login
setia 888 login
setia888 slot login
setia 888 slot login
situs judi online
slot gacor
website setia888
slot online gacor
slot online
situs slot gacor
slot deposit crypto
slot deposit via crypto
slot deposit pakai crypto
slot deposit lewat crypto

----------


## setia888

slot deposit dengan crypto
agen sbobet deposit dana
agen sbobet deposit ovo
agen sbobet deposit gopay
agen sbobet deposit linkaja
agen sbobet deposit pulsa
agen sbobet deposit bank
agen sbobet deposit crypto
agen sbobet deposit via dana
agen sbobet deposit via ovo
agen sbobet deposit via linkaja
agen sbobet deposit via pulsa
agen sbobet deposit via bank
agen sbobet deposit via crypto
agen bola deposit dana
agen bola deposit ovo
agen bola deposit gopay
agen bola deposit linkaja
agen bola deposit pulsa
agen bola deposit bank
agen bola deposit crypto
agen bola deposit via dana
agen bola deposit via ovo
agen bola deposit via linkaja
agen bola deposit via pulsa
agen bola deposit via bank
agen bola deposit via crypto






=======================


*SETIA888, Agen Sbobet Indonesia Terbaik Dan Terpercaya Via Slot Deposit Dana*
agen sbobet
bola judi online deposit pulsa
bola judi online deposit dana
bola judi online deposit ovo
bola judi online deposit bank
bola judi online deposit gopay
bola judi online deposit LinkAja
situs judi bola parlay via pulsa
situs judi bola parlay via dana
situs judi bola parlay via ovo
situs judi bola parlay via bank
situs judi bola parlay via gopay
situs judi bola parlay via LinkAja
bandar bola
bandar bola indonesia
agen sbobet deposit tanpa potongan
judi bola deposit pulsa terlengkap
judi bola deposit dana terlengkap
judi bola deposit ovo terlengkap
judi bola deposit bank terlengkap
judi bola deposit gopay terlengkap
judi bola deposit LinkAja terlengkap
agen judi bola terpercaya
agen sbobet gacor




*SETIA888, Agen SBO bandar judi bola terpercaya*
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar slot piala dunia
bandar slot online piala dunia
judi bola terpercaya
judi bola online
bandar judi bola
bandar judi bola online
bandar judi bola deposit dana
bandar judi bola piala dunia
bandar judi slot piala dunia
bandar judi bola slot deposit via dana
bandar judi bola anti rungkat
bandar judi bola anti rungkad
bandar judi bola gacor
judi online deposit via dana 5rb
judi online deposit via dana 10rb
agen sbo deposit pakai dana
agen sbo deposit lewat dana
agen sbo pakai dana
sbo online deposit dana member baru
sbo online deposit dana tanpa potongan
sbo online terpercaya via dana
agen sbo gacor via dana
situs agen sbo gacor hari ini
agen sbo gacor deposit dana
daftar situs agen sbo pakai dana
agen sbo gacor


*SETIA888, agen sbobet Indonesia terbaik dan terpercaya via slot deposit dana.*
taruhan bola online
judi bola sbobet
cs setia888
link alternatif setia888
link sbobet terpercaya
daftar sbobet terpercaya
agen sbobet terpercaya
agen sbo terbaik
agen sbo termurah
agen sbo terpercaya
agen sbo
agen sbobet indonesia
situs sbobet gacor hari ini
agen judi bola piala dunia
agen bola piala dunia
bola slot online terpercaya
bola slot online
bola judi online 24jam terpercaya
bola judi online
agen sbobet
agen sbobet terlengkap
agen sbobet terbaik
agen sbobet piala dunia terpercaya
agen sbobet piala dunia 2022
agen sbobet piala dunia
daftar judi bola terpercaya
agen judi bola terpercaya
setia888
setia 888
link alternatif setia888
link alternatif setia 888
geortz


*SETIA888, bandar agen slot deposit dana terbaik dan terpercaya se Indonesia.*
slot dana
slot deposit dana
slot deposit dana 5000
slot deposit dana 10000
slot deposit dana 5rb
slot deposit dana 10rb
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana 5000
slot deposit via dana 10000
slot deposit via dana 5rb
slot deposit via dana 10rb
slot deposit pakai dana
slot deposit lewat dana
slot pakai dana
slot deposit dana member baru
slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
agen pragmatic slot via dana
slot joker deposit dana
slot pragmatic deposit dana
slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
situs slot gacor hari ini


*SETIA888, Bandar Slot Deposit Dana Bet Murah.*
bandar online slot dana bet murah
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar online deposit dana 5000
bandar online deposit dana 10000
bandar online deposit dana 5rb
bandar online deposit dana 10rb
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana 5000
bandar online deposit via dana 10000
bandar online deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online deposit pakai dana
bandar online deposit lewat dana
bandar online pakai dana
bandar online deposit dana member baru
bandar online deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online joker deposit dana
bandar online pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs bandar online pakai dana


*SETIA888, bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya.*
bandar online slot dana
bandar online slot deposit dana
bandar online slot deposit dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit lewat dana
bandar online slot pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit dana member baru
bandar online slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online agen pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online slot joker deposit dana
bandar online slot pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana


poker deposit gopay 5ribu terpercaya
situs idn poker online terlengkap
situs judi live casino terbaik
situs slot deposit linkaja 10000
slot deposit dana 10000 tanpa potongan
daftar slot deposit pulsa 10000
link judi slot deposit dana
slot online deposit via pulsa
agen judi slot gopay 5rb
judi slot online ovo 5rb
bandar judi slot online via pulsa
agen slot deposit dana 5000
situs slot deposit pulsa 5000
situs slot deposit dana 5000
bo slot deposit gopay 5000
judi poker online deposit pulsa
daftar situs slot online gopay
bandar judi slot online terbaik
agen slot deposit dana 2022
bandar judi slot linkaja 10rb
agen judi slot online gopay
daftar situs judi slot pulsa
bo judi slot online terbaik
agen judi slot via pulsa
slot gacor via linkaja terbaik
situs judi slot deposit dana
judi slot deposit pulsa 10000
judi slot online deposit gopay 10rb
slot online gacor via pulsa
bandar judi poker deposit dana
situs agen judi slot online
situs slot online depo pulsa
situs judi slot ovo 5000
cara deposit judi slot online
agen slot gacor deposit ovo
bandar judi slot deposit bank
main slot online bonus melimpah
situs slot deposit pulsa 10rb
slot online terbaik terpercaya 2022
daftar slot online deposit ovo
situs judi slot depo ovo
judi slot online depo gopay
agen judi bola online resmi
bandar judi slot online via bank
bandar judi slot deposit termurah
agen judi tembak ikan terpercaya
judi slot deposit dana gacor
situs idn poker deposit tanpa potongan
daftar slot online deposit linkaja
agen judi slot deposit linkaja
situs slot online pakai ovo
judi slot online lewat linkaja
situs judi online slot dana 10rb
setia888 link alternatif
setia 888 link alternatif
setia888 login
setia 888 login
setia888 slot login
setia 888 slot login
situs judi online
slot gacor
website setia888
slot online gacor
slot online
situs slot gacor
slot deposit crypto
slot deposit via crypto
slot deposit pakai crypto
slot deposit lewat crypto
slot deposit dengan crypto
agen sbobet deposit dana
agen sbobet deposit ovo
agen sbobet deposit gopay
agen sbobet deposit linkaja
agen sbobet deposit pulsa
agen sbobet deposit bank
agen sbobet deposit crypto
agen sbobet deposit via dana
agen sbobet deposit via ovo
agen sbobet deposit via linkaja
agen sbobet deposit via pulsa
agen sbobet deposit via bank
agen sbobet deposit via crypto
agen bola deposit dana
agen bola deposit ovo
agen bola deposit gopay
agen bola deposit linkaja
agen bola deposit pulsa
agen bola deposit bank
agen bola deposit crypto
agen bola deposit via dana
agen bola deposit via ovo
agen bola deposit via linkaja
agen bola deposit via pulsa
agen bola deposit via bank
agen bola deposit via crypto


==========


*SETIA888, Agen Sbobet Indonesia Terbaik Dan Terpercaya Via Slot Deposit Dana*
agen sbobet
bola judi online deposit pulsa
bola judi online deposit dana
bola judi online deposit ovo
bola judi online deposit bank
bola judi online deposit gopay
bola judi online deposit LinkAja
situs judi bola parlay via pulsa
situs judi bola parlay via dana
situs judi bola parlay via ovo
situs judi bola parlay via bank
situs judi bola parlay via gopay
situs judi bola parlay via LinkAja
bandar bola
bandar bola indonesia
agen sbobet deposit tanpa potongan
judi bola deposit pulsa terlengkap
judi bola deposit dana terlengkap
judi bola deposit ovo terlengkap
judi bola deposit bank terlengkap
judi bola deposit gopay terlengkap
judi bola deposit LinkAja terlengkap
agen judi bola terpercaya
agen sbobet gacor


*SETIA888, Agen SBO bandar judi bola terpercaya*
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar slot piala dunia
bandar slot online piala dunia
judi bola terpercaya
judi bola online
bandar judi bola
bandar judi bola online
bandar judi bola deposit dana
bandar judi bola piala dunia
bandar judi slot piala dunia
bandar judi bola slot deposit via dana
bandar judi bola anti rungkat
bandar judi bola anti rungkad
bandar judi bola gacor
judi online deposit via dana 5rb
judi online deposit via dana 10rb
agen sbo deposit pakai dana
agen sbo deposit lewat dana
agen sbo pakai dana
sbo online deposit dana member baru
sbo online deposit dana tanpa potongan
sbo online terpercaya via dana
agen sbo gacor via dana
situs agen sbo gacor hari ini
agen sbo gacor deposit dana
daftar situs agen sbo pakai dana
agen sbo gacor


*SETIA888, agen sbobet Indonesia terbaik dan terpercaya via slot deposit dana.*
taruhan bola online
judi bola sbobet
cs setia888
link alternatif setia888
link sbobet terpercaya
daftar sbobet terpercaya
agen sbobet terpercaya
agen sbo terbaik
agen sbo termurah
agen sbo terpercaya
agen sbo
agen sbobet indonesia
situs sbobet gacor hari ini
agen judi bola piala dunia
agen bola piala dunia
bola slot online terpercaya
bola slot online
bola judi online 24jam terpercaya
bola judi online
agen sbobet
agen sbobet terlengkap
agen sbobet terbaik
agen sbobet piala dunia terpercaya
agen sbobet piala dunia 2022
agen sbobet piala dunia
daftar judi bola terpercaya
agen judi bola terpercaya
setia888
setia 888
link alternatif setia888
link alternatif setia 888
geortz


*SETIA888, bandar agen slot deposit dana terbaik dan terpercaya se Indonesia.*
slot dana
slot deposit dana
slot deposit dana 5000
slot deposit dana 10000
slot deposit dana 5rb
slot deposit dana 10rb
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana 5000
slot deposit via dana 10000
slot deposit via dana 5rb
slot deposit via dana 10rb
slot deposit pakai dana
slot deposit lewat dana
slot pakai dana
slot deposit dana member baru
slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
agen pragmatic slot via dana
slot joker deposit dana
slot pragmatic deposit dana
slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
situs slot gacor hari ini


*SETIA888, Bandar Slot Deposit Dana Bet Murah.*
bandar online slot dana bet murah
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar online deposit dana 5000
bandar online deposit dana 10000
bandar online deposit dana 5rb
bandar online deposit dana 10rb
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana 5000
bandar online deposit via dana 10000
bandar online deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online deposit pakai dana
bandar online deposit lewat dana
bandar online pakai dana
bandar online deposit dana member baru
bandar online deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online joker deposit dana
bandar online pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs bandar online pakai dana


*SETIA888, bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya.*
bandar online slot dana
bandar online slot deposit dana
bandar online slot deposit dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit lewat dana
bandar online slot pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit dana member baru
bandar online slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online agen pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online slot joker deposit dana
bandar online slot pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana


poker deposit gopay 5ribu terpercaya
situs idn poker online terlengkap
situs judi live casino terbaik
situs slot deposit linkaja 10000
slot deposit dana 10000 tanpa potongan
daftar slot deposit pulsa 10000
link judi slot deposit dana
slot online deposit via pulsa
agen judi slot gopay 5rb
judi slot online ovo 5rb
bandar judi slot online via pulsa
agen slot deposit dana 5000
situs slot deposit pulsa 5000
situs slot deposit dana 5000
bo slot deposit gopay 5000
judi poker online deposit pulsa
daftar situs slot online gopay
bandar judi slot online terbaik
agen slot deposit dana 2022
bandar judi slot linkaja 10rb
agen judi slot online gopay
daftar situs judi slot pulsa
bo judi slot online terbaik
agen judi slot via pulsa
slot gacor via linkaja terbaik
situs judi slot deposit dana
judi slot deposit pulsa 10000
judi slot online deposit gopay 10rb
slot online gacor via pulsa
bandar judi poker deposit dana
situs agen judi slot online
situs slot online depo pulsa
situs judi slot ovo 5000
cara deposit judi slot online
agen slot gacor deposit ovo
bandar judi slot deposit bank
main slot online bonus melimpah
situs slot deposit pulsa 10rb
slot online terbaik terpercaya 2022
daftar slot online deposit ovo
situs judi slot depo ovo
judi slot online depo gopay
agen judi bola online resmi
bandar judi slot online via bank
bandar judi slot deposit termurah
agen judi tembak ikan terpercaya
judi slot deposit dana gacor
situs idn poker deposit tanpa potongan
daftar slot online deposit linkaja
agen judi slot deposit linkaja
situs slot online pakai ovo
judi slot online lewat linkaja
situs judi online slot dana 10rb
setia888 link alternatif
setia 888 link alternatif
setia888 login
setia 888 login
setia888 slot login
setia 888 slot login
situs judi online
slot gacor
website setia888
slot online gacor
slot online
situs slot gacor
slot deposit crypto
slot deposit via crypto
slot deposit pakai crypto
slot deposit lewat crypto
slot deposit dengan crypto


agen sbobet deposit dana
agen sbobet deposit ovo
agen sbobet deposit gopay
agen sbobet deposit linkaja
agen sbobet deposit pulsa
agen sbobet deposit bank
agen sbobet deposit crypto
agen sbobet deposit via dana
agen sbobet deposit via ovo
agen sbobet deposit via linkaja
agen sbobet deposit via pulsa
agen sbobet deposit via bank
agen sbobet deposit via crypto
agen bola deposit dana
agen bola deposit ovo
agen bola deposit gopay
agen bola deposit linkaja
agen bola deposit pulsa
agen bola deposit bank
agen bola deposit crypto
agen bola deposit via dana
agen bola deposit via ovo
agen bola deposit via linkaja
agen bola deposit via pulsa
agen bola deposit via bank
agen bola deposit via crypto


==========




*SETIA888, Agen Sbobet Indonesia Terbaik Dan Terpercaya Via Slot Deposit Dana*
agen sbobet
bola judi online deposit pulsa
bola judi online deposit dana
bola judi online deposit ovo
bola judi online deposit bank
bola judi online deposit gopay
bola judi online deposit LinkAja
situs judi bola parlay via pulsa
situs judi bola parlay via dana
situs judi bola parlay via ovo
situs judi bola parlay via bank
situs judi bola parlay via gopay
situs judi bola parlay via LinkAja
bandar bola
bandar bola indonesia
agen sbobet deposit tanpa potongan
judi bola deposit pulsa terlengkap
judi bola deposit dana terlengkap
judi bola deposit ovo terlengkap
judi bola deposit bank terlengkap
judi bola deposit gopay terlengkap
judi bola deposit LinkAja terlengkap
agen judi bola terpercaya
agen sbobet gacor


*SETIA888, Agen SBO bandar judi bola terpercaya*
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar slot piala dunia
bandar slot online piala dunia
judi bola terpercaya
judi bola online
bandar judi bola
bandar judi bola online
bandar judi bola deposit dana
bandar judi bola piala dunia
bandar judi slot piala dunia
bandar judi bola slot deposit via dana
bandar judi bola anti rungkat
bandar judi bola anti rungkad
bandar judi bola gacor
judi online deposit via dana 5rb
judi online deposit via dana 10rb
agen sbo deposit pakai dana
agen sbo deposit lewat dana
agen sbo pakai dana
sbo online deposit dana member baru
sbo online deposit dana tanpa potongan
sbo online terpercaya via dana
agen sbo gacor via dana
situs agen sbo gacor hari ini
agen sbo gacor deposit dana
daftar situs agen sbo pakai dana
agen sbo gacor


*SETIA888, agen sbobet Indonesia terbaik dan terpercaya via slot deposit dana.*
taruhan bola online
judi bola sbobet
cs setia888
link alternatif setia888
link sbobet terpercaya
daftar sbobet terpercaya
agen sbobet terpercaya
agen sbo terbaik
agen sbo termurah
agen sbo terpercaya
agen sbo
agen sbobet indonesia
situs sbobet gacor hari ini
agen judi bola piala dunia
agen bola piala dunia
bola slot online terpercaya
bola slot online
bola judi online 24jam terpercaya
bola judi online
agen sbobet
agen sbobet terlengkap
agen sbobet terbaik
agen sbobet piala dunia terpercaya
agen sbobet piala dunia 2022
agen sbobet piala dunia
daftar judi bola terpercaya
agen judi bola terpercaya
setia888
setia 888
link alternatif setia888
link alternatif setia 888
geortz


*SETIA888, bandar agen slot deposit dana terbaik dan terpercaya se Indonesia.*
slot dana
slot deposit dana
slot deposit dana 5000
slot deposit dana 10000
slot deposit dana 5rb
slot deposit dana 10rb
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana 5000
slot deposit via dana 10000
slot deposit via dana 5rb
slot deposit via dana 10rb
slot deposit pakai dana
slot deposit lewat dana
slot pakai dana
slot deposit dana member baru
slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
agen pragmatic slot via dana
slot joker deposit dana
slot pragmatic deposit dana
slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
situs slot gacor hari ini


*SETIA888, Bandar Slot Deposit Dana Bet Murah.*
bandar online slot dana bet murah
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar online deposit dana 5000
bandar online deposit dana 10000
bandar online deposit dana 5rb
bandar online deposit dana 10rb
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana 5000
bandar online deposit via dana 10000
bandar online deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online deposit pakai dana
bandar online deposit lewat dana
bandar online pakai dana
bandar online deposit dana member baru
bandar online deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online joker deposit dana
bandar online pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs bandar online pakai dana


*SETIA888, bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya.*
bandar online slot dana
bandar online slot deposit dana
bandar online slot deposit dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit lewat dana
bandar online slot pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit dana member baru
bandar online slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online agen pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online slot joker deposit dana
bandar online slot pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana


poker deposit gopay 5ribu terpercaya
situs idn poker online terlengkap
situs judi live casino terbaik
situs slot deposit linkaja 10000
slot deposit dana 10000 tanpa potongan
daftar slot deposit pulsa 10000
link judi slot deposit dana
slot online deposit via pulsa
agen judi slot gopay 5rb
judi slot online ovo 5rb
bandar judi slot online via pulsa
agen slot deposit dana 5000
situs slot deposit pulsa 5000
situs slot deposit dana 5000
bo slot deposit gopay 5000
judi poker online deposit pulsa
daftar situs slot online gopay
bandar judi slot online terbaik
agen slot deposit dana 2022
bandar judi slot linkaja 10rb
agen judi slot online gopay
daftar situs judi slot pulsa
bo judi slot online terbaik
agen judi slot via pulsa
slot gacor via linkaja terbaik
situs judi slot deposit dana
judi slot deposit pulsa 10000
judi slot online deposit gopay 10rb
slot online gacor via pulsa
bandar judi poker deposit dana
situs agen judi slot online
situs slot online depo pulsa
situs judi slot ovo 5000
cara deposit judi slot online
agen slot gacor deposit ovo
bandar judi slot deposit bank
main slot online bonus melimpah
situs slot deposit pulsa 10rb
slot online terbaik terpercaya 2022

----------


## setia888

daftar slot online deposit ovo
situs judi slot depo ovo
judi slot online depo gopay
agen judi bola online resmi
bandar judi slot online via bank
bandar judi slot deposit termurah
agen judi tembak ikan terpercaya
judi slot deposit dana gacor
situs idn poker deposit tanpa potongan
daftar slot online deposit linkaja
agen judi slot deposit linkaja
situs slot online pakai ovo
judi slot online lewat linkaja
situs judi online slot dana 10rb
setia888 link alternatif
setia 888 link alternatif
setia888 login
setia 888 login
setia888 slot login
setia 888 slot login
situs judi online
slot gacor
website setia888
slot online gacor
slot online
situs slot gacor
slot deposit crypto
slot deposit via crypto
slot deposit pakai crypto
slot deposit lewat crypto
slot deposit dengan crypto

agen sbobet deposit dana
agen sbobet deposit ovo
agen sbobet deposit gopay
agen sbobet deposit linkaja
agen sbobet deposit pulsa
agen sbobet deposit bank
agen sbobet deposit crypto
agen sbobet deposit via dana
agen sbobet deposit via ovo
agen sbobet deposit via linkaja
agen sbobet deposit via pulsa
agen sbobet deposit via bank
agen sbobet deposit via crypto
agen bola deposit dana
agen bola deposit ovo
agen bola deposit gopay
agen bola deposit linkaja
agen bola deposit pulsa
agen bola deposit bank
agen bola deposit crypto
agen bola deposit via dana
agen bola deposit via ovo
agen bola deposit via linkaja
agen bola deposit via pulsa
agen bola deposit via bank
agen bola deposit via crypto

	==========

*SETIA888, Agen Sbobet Indonesia Terbaik Dan Terpercaya Via Slot Deposit Dana*
agen sbobet
bola judi online deposit pulsa
bola judi online deposit dana
bola judi online deposit ovo
bola judi online deposit bank
bola judi online deposit gopay
bola judi online deposit LinkAja
situs judi bola parlay via pulsa
situs judi bola parlay via dana
situs judi bola parlay via ovo
situs judi bola parlay via bank
situs judi bola parlay via gopay
situs judi bola parlay via LinkAja
bandar bola
bandar bola indonesia
agen sbobet deposit tanpa potongan
judi bola deposit pulsa terlengkap
judi bola deposit dana terlengkap
judi bola deposit ovo terlengkap
judi bola deposit bank terlengkap
judi bola deposit gopay terlengkap
judi bola deposit LinkAja terlengkap
agen judi bola terpercaya
agen sbobet gacor

*SETIA888, Agen SBO bandar judi bola terpercaya*
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar slot piala dunia
bandar slot online piala dunia
judi bola terpercaya
judi bola online
bandar judi bola
bandar judi bola online
bandar judi bola deposit dana
bandar judi bola piala dunia
bandar judi slot piala dunia
bandar judi bola slot deposit via dana
bandar judi bola anti rungkat
bandar judi bola anti rungkad
bandar judi bola gacor
judi online deposit via dana 5rb
judi online deposit via dana 10rb
agen sbo deposit pakai dana
agen sbo deposit lewat dana
agen sbo pakai dana
sbo online deposit dana member baru
sbo online deposit dana tanpa potongan
sbo online terpercaya via dana
agen sbo gacor via dana
situs agen sbo gacor hari ini
agen sbo gacor deposit dana
daftar situs agen sbo pakai dana
agen sbo gacor

*SETIA888, agen sbobet Indonesia terbaik dan terpercaya via slot deposit dana.*
taruhan bola online
judi bola sbobet
cs setia888
link alternatif setia888
link sbobet terpercaya
daftar sbobet terpercaya
agen sbobet terpercaya
agen sbo terbaik
agen sbo termurah
agen sbo terpercaya
agen sbo
agen sbobet indonesia
situs sbobet gacor hari ini
agen judi bola piala dunia
agen bola piala dunia
bola slot online terpercaya
bola slot online
bola judi online 24jam terpercaya
bola judi online
agen sbobet
agen sbobet terlengkap
agen sbobet terbaik
agen sbobet piala dunia terpercaya
agen sbobet piala dunia 2022
agen sbobet piala dunia
daftar judi bola terpercaya
agen judi bola terpercaya
setia888
setia 888
link alternatif setia888
link alternatif setia 888
geortz

*SETIA888, bandar agen slot deposit dana terbaik dan terpercaya se Indonesia.*
slot dana
slot deposit dana
slot deposit dana 5000
slot deposit dana 10000
slot deposit dana 5rb
slot deposit dana 10rb
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana 5000
slot deposit via dana 10000
slot deposit via dana 5rb
slot deposit via dana 10rb
slot deposit pakai dana
slot deposit lewat dana
slot pakai dana
slot deposit dana member baru
slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
agen pragmatic slot via dana
slot joker deposit dana
slot pragmatic deposit dana
slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
situs slot gacor hari ini

*SETIA888, Bandar Slot Deposit Dana Bet Murah.*
bandar online slot dana bet murah
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar online deposit dana 5000
bandar online deposit dana 10000
bandar online deposit dana 5rb
bandar online deposit dana 10rb
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana 5000
bandar online deposit via dana 10000
bandar online deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online deposit pakai dana
bandar online deposit lewat dana
bandar online pakai dana
bandar online deposit dana member baru
bandar online deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online joker deposit dana
bandar online pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs bandar online pakai dana

*SETIA888, bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya.*
bandar online slot dana
bandar online slot deposit dana
bandar online slot deposit dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit lewat dana
bandar online slot pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit dana member baru
bandar online slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online agen pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online slot joker deposit dana
bandar online slot pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana

poker deposit gopay 5ribu terpercaya
situs idn poker online terlengkap
situs judi live casino terbaik
situs slot deposit linkaja 10000
slot deposit dana 10000 tanpa potongan
daftar slot deposit pulsa 10000
link judi slot deposit dana
slot online deposit via pulsa
agen judi slot gopay 5rb
judi slot online ovo 5rb
bandar judi slot online via pulsa
agen slot deposit dana 5000
situs slot deposit pulsa 5000
situs slot deposit dana 5000
bo slot deposit gopay 5000
judi poker online deposit pulsa
daftar situs slot online gopay
bandar judi slot online terbaik
agen slot deposit dana 2022
bandar judi slot linkaja 10rb
agen judi slot online gopay
daftar situs judi slot pulsa
bo judi slot online terbaik
agen judi slot via pulsa
slot gacor via linkaja terbaik
situs judi slot deposit dana
judi slot deposit pulsa 10000
judi slot online deposit gopay 10rb
slot online gacor via pulsa
bandar judi poker deposit dana
situs agen judi slot online
situs slot online depo pulsa
situs judi slot ovo 5000
cara deposit judi slot online
agen slot gacor deposit ovo
bandar judi slot deposit bank
main slot online bonus melimpah
situs slot deposit pulsa 10rb
slot online terbaik terpercaya 2022
daftar slot online deposit ovo
situs judi slot depo ovo
judi slot online depo gopay
agen judi bola online resmi
bandar judi slot online via bank
bandar judi slot deposit termurah
agen judi tembak ikan terpercaya
judi slot deposit dana gacor
situs idn poker deposit tanpa potongan
daftar slot online deposit linkaja
agen judi slot deposit linkaja
situs slot online pakai ovo
judi slot online lewat linkaja
situs judi online slot dana 10rb
setia888 link alternatif
setia 888 link alternatif
setia888 login
setia 888 login
setia888 slot login
setia 888 slot login
situs judi online
slot gacor
website setia888
slot online gacor
slot online
situs slot gacor
slot deposit crypto
slot deposit via crypto
slot deposit pakai crypto
slot deposit lewat crypto
slot deposit dengan crypto

agen sbobet deposit dana
agen sbobet deposit ovo
agen sbobet deposit gopay
agen sbobet deposit linkaja
agen sbobet deposit pulsa
agen sbobet deposit bank
agen sbobet deposit crypto
agen sbobet deposit via dana
agen sbobet deposit via ovo
agen sbobet deposit via linkaja
agen sbobet deposit via pulsa
agen sbobet deposit via bank
agen sbobet deposit via crypto
agen bola deposit dana
agen bola deposit ovo
agen bola deposit gopay
agen bola deposit linkaja
agen bola deposit pulsa
agen bola deposit bank
agen bola deposit crypto
agen bola deposit via dana
agen bola deposit via ovo
agen bola deposit via linkaja
agen bola deposit via pulsa
agen bola deposit via bank
agen bola deposit via crypto

----------


## setia888

fsdfsdfsdasdasd

----------


## setia888

porn mom
porn movie
film porn
movie porn
porn twitter
hentai porn
japanese porn
film porn barat
porn video
hot porn
bintang porn
porn japanese
your porn
porn movies
porn jav
korea porn
jav porn
comic porn
rape porn
porn star
porn japan
3d porn
gay porn
porn indonesia
porn o
porn hd
xxnx porn
korean porn video
tiktok porn
video porn
thailand porn
situs porn
video porn indonesia
massage porn
live porn
porn korea
malay porn
bbw porn
lesbian porn
japanese mom porn
porn site
free porn sexs
chinese porn
ixxx porn
teen porn
porn pics
porn game
xxx porn
video porn cina
youngster porn
porn hub.com
porn vidio
thai porn
free porn
hijab porn
porn sex
porn tube
porn
hd porn
zoo porn
porn jepang
sexy porn
china porn
porn xxx
jilbab porn
life porn
mom porn
you porn
xnxx com porn
free porn video
indo porn
korean porn
asian porn
yandex porn
xnxx videos porn
porn hub
sex porn
twitter porn
porn dude
anime porn
jav hd porn
sexs porn
indonesia porn video
pinay porn
porn games
japan porn
xnxx porn
indian porn
porn indo
pregnant porn
porn comic
foto porn
indonesia porn
animal porn
xhamster porn
porn videos
japanese massage porn
mia khalifa porn
indonesian porn
tube porn
bokep semok
video bokep jepang selingkuh
bokep japan movie
bokep smk
bokep dokter
bokep cadar
bokep bacol
bokep taxi
bokep meguri fujiura
bokep pijet
viral bokep indo
bokep japan baru
bokep mia khalifa
bokep smp viral
link bokep terbaru
alamat bokep
bokep sepong
bokep indo ojol
bokep video
bokep adik
nonton bokep terbaru
vidio bokep
game bokep
bokep masage
situs bokep terbaru
bokep gay indonesia
viral bokep indonesia
bokep streaming
bokep hot japanese
bokep barat cantik
bokep anak kecil
bokep rame rame
xxx bokep
kumpulan bokep indonesia
xnxx bokep korea
bokep indo toge
komik bokep
bokep gojek
bokep lokal
bokep bigo
streaming video bokep
bokep semi jepang
bokep yua mikami
bokep terbaru indo
bokep indo selingkuh
bokep indo montok
www bokep indo com
bokep indo perawan
bokep yoga
bokep indo mesum
bokep korea hd
play bokep
link bokep
bokep jepang mom
bokep
bokep.
bokep jepang subtitle indonesia
bokep lunamaya
video bokep selingkuh
bokep japanese bus
bokep sma
bokep film
video bokep japanese
bokep tante jepang
bokep korea cantik
bokep vidio
bokep jpg
jav bokep
bokep ciuman
bokep twitter viral
bokep janda montok
bokep susu gede
film bokep thailand
bokep tante girang
bokep mandi
bokep 2022
bokep indonesia viral terbaru
bokep jilbab twitter
situs bokep indonesia
bokep smu
streaming bokep indo
bokep live show
bokep mahasiswi
bokep indonesia vs bule
video bokep pemerkosaan
bokep jepang big tits
bokep artis india
bokep tarzan
bokep tante vs ponakan
bokep cina
bokep threesome
bokep indo terbaru 2022
bokep om om
twitter bokep indo
bokep blonde
bokep gendut
film bokep cina
bokep israel
download video bokep jepang
website bokep indonesia
bokep mangolive
bokep indo remaja
bokep tarzan x
video bokep indonesia terbaru
bokep psk
bokep dea
bokep thailand
bokep ind
bokep mama
bokep jilbab cantik
video bokep indo terbaru
bokep pasturi
bokep big boobs
bokep jilbab indo
bokep indo full
bokep forced
xxx bokep indonesia
bokep mabuk
bokep nungging
bokep theresome
bokep anal
bokep maria vania
bokep indo viral 2021
download bokep jepang
bokep young
bokep semi indonesia
bokep biara wati
bokep jepang xxx
bokep lengkap
video bokep india
bokep nyusu
download video bokep terbaru
bokep mama jepang
situs bokep indo
bokep anak sd
bokep dewasa
bokep mom japanese
bokep memek sempit
twitter bokep indonesia
bokep pijat
bokep jepang montok
film bokep full
cerita bokep
tante bokep
bokep indo viral terbaru
bokep kakak
download bokep indonesia terbaru
cina bokep
bokep stw indo
new bokep
bokep indonesian
bokep pembantu
download bokep indonesia
bokep durasi panjang
bokep romantis
kumpulan bokep
bokep viral
bokep barat hd
bokep live indo
bokep sma viral
bokep jilbab terbaru
bokep gay indo
bokep animasi
bokep tante tante
video bokep sma
bokep jepang lagi tidur
bokep japanese full
bokep japan mertua
bokep jepang selingkuh
bokep indonesia viral
bokep pw
vidio bokep anime
bokep hot indo
video bokep full
download bokep indo
bokep hub
indonesian bokep
bokep com
bokep vietnam
bokep remaja
nonton bokep jepang
video bokep perawan
bokep cewe cantik
bokep china
indonesia bokep
bokep wot
vidio bokep india
bokep mahasiswi indonesia
bokep big
bokep perawan
video bokep artis indonesia
bokep xpanas
bokep indonesia baru
bokep sub indo
nonton film bokep
bokep bidan
bokep jepang hot
bokep nyepong
bokep kartun
link bokep jepang
india bokep
bokep ibu indo
bokep jepang sub indonesia
situs bokep japanese
bokep jav sub indo
film bokep korea
bokep tiktok viral
bokep indonesia
bokep ibu tiri
bokep jepang dipaksa
bokep belanda
bokep viral 2022
bokep indo 2021
bokep jav
donload bokep
bokep india cantik
xnxx bokep
bokep indo pelajar
bokep pasutri
bokep eropa
bokep brazer
video bokep viral indo
filem bokep
bokep lesbi
bokep paling hot
bokep bugil
bokep hijab viral
bokep bohay
bokep istri orang
bokep dea onlyfans
bokep anime
bokep digilir
bokep nangis
bokep anime hentai
bokep terlengkap
bokep ome tv
video bokep cina
bokep remaja indo
bokep mandarin
bokep jepang sub indo
bokep bang bross
bokep sekolah
bokep beautiful
bokep bigo live
bokep sekolahan
video bokep hd
bokep tante vs bocah
bacol bokep
bokep skandal
bokep bbw
dea onlyfans bokep
bokep pemaksaan
bokep spg
bokep indonesia mesum
bokep tkw
bokep indonesia full
tiktok bokep
situs vidio bokep
bokep barat selingkuh
bokep indo vs bule
video bokep amerika
gambar bokep
bokep stepmom
vidio bokep indonesia
streaming bokep jepang
bokep ibu mertua
bokep virgin
download bokep jilbab
bokep gym
bocah bokep
bokep sama pacar
bokep gril
bokep japan mom
bokep ariel
bokep do
bokep ayah tiri
bokep sleeping
bokep vanessa angel
bokep viral tik tok
bokep myanmar
bokep pramuka
bokep eimi fukada
situs bokep jepang
nonton bokep indonesia
bokep inggris
bokep luna maya
bokep publik
download vidio bokep
bokep smo
simontok bokep
bokep massage jepang
bokep indonesia terbaru 2021
bokep indonesia terlengkap
bokep japan wife
bokep cut tari
bokep di kebun
bokep jepang terbaru
bokep terbaru viral
bokep anak sekolah
bokep indo live terbaru
bokep indo hotel
bokep portugal
bokep artis jepang
bokep hentai
bokep indo hd
fidio bokep
bokep abg indo
bokep ayah
bokep mahasiswa indo
bokep kakak adik
bokep ibu hamil
bokep terbaik
bokep afrika
video bokep indo
bokep indo terupdate
bokep brazzer
bokep brazzers
bokep arap
bokep indonesia live
link bokep indonesia
bokep remaja indonesia
bokep waria
bokep prancis
bokep pecah perawan
vidio bokep cina
bokep indo online
bokep lagi tidur
bokep gay
video bokep viral indonesia
bokep suami istri
bokep twiter
nonton video bokep indonesia
bokep jevang
bokep indo artis
bokep indo desah
bokep dikebun
&quot;&quot;&quot;bokep&quot;
bokep kecil
bokep sd
bokep suster
film bokep india
bokep gratis
bokep indo hijab
bokep chinese
bokep crot dalam
bokep kebaya merah
bokep japanese wife
bokep jepang di paksa
aplikasi bokep
bokep jepang ibu tiri
bokep cina selingkuh
bokep komik
bokep japanese hot
link video bokep
bokep polwan
bokep luar
bokep porn
bokep ngintip
bokep prank
kumpulan bokep indo
bokep game
bokep japanese
bokep simontok
bokep sunda
bokep tkw indo
bokep xx
bokep naruto
indonesia viral bokep
bokep jakarta
bokep vcs
bokep indian
bokep ayang
bokep twitter terbaru
bokep viral twitter
bokep hot
bokep barat terbaru
bokep filipina
bokep onlyfans
vidio bokep viral
bokep binor
bokep model indonesia
nonton bokep
bokep indo new
bokep asia
bokep homo
bokep maria ozawa
bokep vina
bokep chubby
bokep sister
asian bokep
bokep memek tembem
bokep tetangga
vidio bokep terbaru
bokep mulus
indo viral bokep
bokep indo full hd
vidio bokep jepang
bokep artis indo
bokep momoka nishina
bokep pasuntri
bokep indo live show
bokep indo com
bokep nenek
thai bokep
bokep indonesia 2021
bokep dihotel
bokep twitter
bokep japan hd
streaming bokep
bokep bocah
xxxx bokep
bokep indonesia cantik
bokep jilmek
bokep blowjob
bokep indo terbaru 2021
bocil bokep
bokep ayam kampus
bokep sexy
bokep payudara besar
bokep bocil indo
bokep telegram
bokep simontox
gudang bokep indo
bokep australia
bokep indohot
bokep full
bokep indi
bokep amerika
bokep tante sange
bokep bo
bokep berjilbab
bokep brondong
bokep stw
link bokep indo
download bokep
bokep hewan
bokep org hamil
live bokep
bokep nagita slavina
bokep japanese mom
bokep tiktok
bokep tudung
bokep omom
bokep full indonesia
bokep montok
bokep mom hot
artis bokep jepang
bokep kanibal
bokep simotok
bokep no sensor
bokep 2021
bokep hot mom
bokep indonesa
download bokep indo terbaru
bokep 3gp
bokep skandal indo
bokep semi
bokep hot jepang
bokep japanese movie
bokep indonesia terbaru
bokep indonesia twitter
bokep si montok
bokep indonesia pelajar
bokep selingkuh
bokep janda
bokep bang bros
bokep mom
bokep tante jilbab
bokep jepang jav
bokep mango live
bokep jepang jv
bokep indo yang lagi viral
bokep indo live
video bokep china
bokep terbaru indonesia
bokep full indo
bokep tik tok
grup bokep telegram
bokep animal
streaming bokep indonesia
bokep download
bokep mahasiswa indonesia
bokep japanes
bokep barat full
video bokep hijab
twitter bokep viral
bokep abg
bokep indo terlengkap
bokep jepan
bokep jepang cantik
bokep dipaksa
film semi bokep
bokep cute
bokep mertua
bokep hamil
bokep olahraga
bokep sub indonesia
japanese bokep
bokep pijit jepang
bokep japanese massage
bokep jepang love story
video bokep indonesia viral
bokep tante indo
bokep japan hot
bokep madura
bokep indo
bokep viral indonesia terbaru
bokep viral tiktok
bokep tkw indonesia
bokep sange
bokep mexico
japan bokep
bokep indo lengkap
bokep anime 3d
bokep viral indo terbaru
bokep colmek indo
film bokep jepang
bokep artis korea
bokep viral 2021
vidio bokep hot
bokep indo semok
indo bokep
bokep smp
film bokep indonesia
bokep di mobil
bokep pramugari
bokep aura kasih
bokep asian
bokep indo crot
bokep waria indo
video viral bokep
foto bokep
bokep 18
www bokep
bokep spm
bokep pelajar
bokep tante montok
bokep indo twitter
bokep indo di hotel
bokep pink
xxx bokep jepang
bokep bocil
bokep kakek jepang
bokep outdoor
bokep pemerkosaan
bokep kontol besar
bokep terbaru
bokep selingkuh jepang
bokep italia
bokep nikita mirzani
bokep terupdate
bokep indo mahasiswi
bokep jav hd
video bokep gisel
hot bokep
video bokep simontok
bokep indo streaming
bokep lesbian
nonton video bokep indo
bokep indon
bokep mom indo
bokep jav mom
bokep jordi
bokep jepang sister
bokep korea terbaru
bokep ter update
bokep squirt
bokep indo anal
indonesia bokep terbaru
bokep hd
bokep yang lagi viral
bokep sma indonesia
bokep hd indo
web bokep
bokep barat
bokep hijab indo
bokep sugiono
bokep dmp
bokep indonesia full hd
bokep open bo
film bokep terbaru
bokep teen
nonton video bokep
bokep brutal
bokep indo durasi panjang
bokep movie
live bokep indo
bokep mom japan
gudang bokep
bokep hot barat
bokep perawat
bokep malay
bokep abg terbaru
bokep biarawati
bokep hotel
bokep jilbab indonesia
bokep barat hot
bokep adik kakak
bokep istriku
bokep jepang durasi panjang
video bokep thailand
bokep memek mulus
bokep mobile
semi bokep
bokep tante semok
bokep hijap
bokep info
bokep orng hamil
video bokep japan
bokep ingris
bokep ibu jepang
bokep india
bokep streaming indonesia
bokep di paksa
bokep jepang pemerkosaan
bokep baru indo
bokep crot di dalam
bokep sama hewan
bokep gemuk
bokep berazzer
bokep toket gede
bokep orang hamil
dowload bokep
bokep meguri
bokep lesbi indo
vidio bokep indo terbaru
web bokep indonesia
bokep masturbasi
bokep jilbab
bokep live
bokep melayu
bokep anak anak
bokep artis tik tok
bokep boruto
bokep indo tante
bokep update
bokep jepang di bus
bokep cantik
bokep janda muda
bokep jepang bus
bokep love story
bokep prank ojol
bokep latin
bokep di bus
vidio bokep indonesia terbaru
situs bokep
bokep nurul
bokep anak
bokep indo hot pw
video bokep jepang
bokep nene nene
bokep full hd
bokep bule
nonton bokep indonesia terbaru
bokep cipokan
bokep tailan
bokep jilbab sma
bokep jepang istri selingkuh
download video bokep indo terbaru
bokep cerita
bokep indonesia hot
video bokep terbaru indonesia
bokep ayu azhari
bokep colmek
download video bokep indo
bokep indonesia lengkap
flm bokep
bokep tante bohay
full bokep
bokep ngintip mandi
bokep pelajar indo
bokep anak sma
bokep japanese family
pidio bokep
bokep malam pertama
artis bokep
bokep indonesia jilbab
rumah bokep
bokep viral indo
bokep panas
download video bokep
streaming bokep terbaru
bokep korea no sensor
bokep pelajar indonesia
bokep perkosaan
bokep public
www bokep com
bokep skandal indonesia
bokep indo colmek
video bokep asia
bokep tante hot
bokep pns
bokep jepang java
bokep belatung
bokep semi korea
bokep di hotel
bokep mantap
download video bokep indonesia terbaru
bokep korea
bokep online
bokep mia
bokep luar negri
situs video bokep
bokep america
bokep idonesia
bokep ojol
bokep indo terbaru viral
bokep stw indonesia
bokep terbaru jepang
bokep enak
film bokep japanese
bokep jerman
bokep igo
bokep tanpa sensor
bokep miyabi
bokep mendesah
nonton bokep indo
bokep megu fujiura
bokep live indonesia
bokep arab
bokep indo lesbi
bokep miho ichiki
indo bokep terbaru
bokep dea only fans
pasar bokep
bokep sedarah
bokep indo update
bokep kakek sugiono
film bokep
video bokep anime
video bokep barat
bokep ketahuan
bokep live streaming
bokep anri okita
bokep indo janda
bokep malaysia
bokep mia khalifah
bokep brasil
bokep ometv
bokep+indonesia
bokep tante cantik
bokep big tits
flim bokep
video bokep jilbab
bokep kimcil
bokep indo baru
bokep mom and son
bokep indo hot
bokep hijab cantik
bokep indo viral
pilm bokep
bokep jepang massage
telegram bokep
video bokep korea
bokep istri selingkuh
bokep segar
website bokep indo
video bokep mom
bokep indo cantik
video bokep smp
bokep terbaru 2022
bokep tante
bokep mom barat
bokep terhot
bokep kesakitan
bokep snp
bokep indonesia vcs
bokep hitomi tanaka
bokep arab saudi
bokep hijab indonesia
bokep pakistan
bokep usa
bokep artis
bokep hijab terbaru
bokep indo jilbab
bokep force
pilem bokep
bokep jilbob

----------


## setia888

video bokep viral terbaru
bokep jawa
video bokep
bokep bus
bokep squid game
bokep di hutan
bokep memek
bokep indo lesbian
bokep indonesia online
bokep thai
bokep mahasiswa
bokep di kamar mandi
download video bokep indonesia
bokep ibu
link bokep indo terbaru
bokep jilat memek
bokep rusia
bokep mesum
video bokep artis indo
video bokep hot
bokep indo bacol
bokep crot
download film bokep
video bokep indonesia
bokep indo.com
ruang bokep
bokep dinar candy
bokep asd
bokep jepang family
bokep massage
bokep 3d
bokep full movie
apk bokep
bokep indo viral 2022
bokep pilipina
bokep tembem
video bokep terbaru
bokep japanese selingkuh
bokep selegram
bokep indonesia yang lagi viral
bokep jepang tanpa sensor
smp bokep
bokep nagita
bokep mlive
bokep jepang paksa
bokep tante terbaru
bokep gisel
bokep dewi persik
bokep taliban
bokep japan family
bokep korean
bokep muncrat
download bokep terbaru
bokep cupi cupita
bokep terbaru 2021
bokep indo yg lagi viral
bokep papua
bokep dukun cabul
jepang bokep
film bokep indo
indo bokep viral
video bokep jav
bokep tik tok viral
bokep anjing
bokep twitter indo
bokep japan selingkuh
video bokep viral
bokep fake taxi
bokep ojol terbaru
twitter bokep
bokep desah
bokep pengantin baru
bokep sarah viloid
bokep bandung
bokep ambiyah
bokep jepanese
bokep indonesia terbaru 2022
bokep negro
bokep father in law
bokep turki
bokep susu besar
bokep keluarga
bokep abg indonesia
film bokep barat
bokep indonesia lesbian
bokep model indo
bokep jepang full movie
bokep singapore
bokep xxxx
indonesia bokep viral
bokep sadis
bokep pantat besar
bokep ngewe
vidio bokep korea
bokep barat mom
bokep istri
bokep kuda
perawan bokep
bokep model
bokep brazil
bokep subtitle indonesia
bokep terapdet
kumpulan bokep indo terbaru
bokep ayu ting ting
bokep lesbian jepang
bokep indo threesome
bokep indonesia tante
bokep step sister
bokep japan
bokep terkini
bokep mama muda
bokep new
bokep cuy
nonton bokep online
bokep indonesia terbaru viral
bokep kontol gede
bokep pinay
bokep selebgram
bokep perkosa
bokep hot japan
bokep amp
bokep argentina
bokep karaoke
bokep tidur
video bokep rusia
bokep viral indonesia
thailand bokep
bokep indonesia 2022
bokep guru
bokep xnxx
sma bokep
bokep korea selatan
bokep hongkong
bokep taiwan
video bokep jepang terbaru
bokep manado
bokep imdo
bokep jepang
bokep jilbab viral
video bokep xnxx
video bokep tante
situs bokep indo terbaru
mom bokep
bokep pacar
bokep pijit plus
web bokep indo
bokep lagi viral
bokep indo toket gede
vidio bokep xnxx
streaming bokep indo terbaru
bokep xxx
bokep cosplay
bokep japanese love story
bokep indo sma
jilbab bokep
bokep vina garut
bokep indo terbaru
bokep spanyol
bokep nenen
bokep indonesia hd
bokep indonesi
bokep perawan indo
bokep daddy
bokep baru
bokep toge
video bokep artis
bokep artis tiktok
bokep janda indo
bokep jepang 2021
bokep jepang wife
vidio bokep indo
jordi bokep
bokep siskaee
bokep sma indo
bokep japan bus
bokep polisi
bokep ibu ibu
nonton bokep indo terbaru
bokep abg viral
korea bokep
bokep asian terbaru
bokep viral terbaru
hijab bokep
bokep artis indonesia
bokep jepang no sensor
bokep hijab
bokep tante indonesia
anime bokep
bokep pijit
bokep perselingkuhan
bokep thailan
bokep coli
viral bokep
bokep pijit indo
bokep kakek
bokep step mom
bokep bocah vs tante
bokep dea only
bokep mom jepang
bokep indo abg
bokep amatir
video bokep arab
bokep indonesia hijab
bokep sma terbaru
bokep jepang hd
bokep indo mendesah
bokep anak smp
bokep indonesia terupdate
bokep orgasme
bokep indo sange
bokep philipina
bokep jepang full
bokep ku
bokep paksa
bokep public agent
bokep lonte
bokep+indo
vidio bokep barat
bokep amatiran
situs bokep indonesia terbaru
bokep indo 2022
bokep korea hot
bokep indo vcs
slot dana
bocoran jackpot gacor hari ini
slotdana: situs daftar slot online deposit dana pulsa terbaru
situs daftar slot online deposit dana pulsa terbaru
slot deposit dana
slot deposit via dana

----------


## setia888

porn mom
porn movie
film porn
movie porn
porn twitter
hentai porn
japanese porn
film porn barat
porn video
hot porn
bintang porn
porn japanese
your porn
porn movies
porn jav
korea porn
jav porn
comic porn
rape porn
porn star
porn japan
3d porn
gay porn
porn indonesia
porn o
porn hd
xxnx porn
korean porn video
tiktok porn
video porn
thailand porn
situs porn
video porn indonesia
massage porn
live porn
porn korea
malay porn
bbw porn
lesbian porn
japanese mom porn
porn site
free porn sexs
chinese porn
ixxx porn
teen porn
porn pics
porn game
xxx porn
video porn cina
youngster porn
porn hub.com
porn vidio
thai porn
free porn
hijab porn
porn sex
porn tube
porn
hd porn
zoo porn
porn jepang
sexy porn
china porn
porn xxx
jilbab porn
life porn
mom porn
you porn
xnxx com porn
free porn video
indo porn
korean porn
asian porn
yandex porn
xnxx videos porn
porn hub
sex porn
twitter porn
porn dude
anime porn
jav hd porn
sexs porn
indonesia porn video
pinay porn
porn games
japan porn
xnxx porn
indian porn
porn indo
pregnant porn
porn comic
foto porn
indonesia porn
animal porn
xhamster porn
porn videos
japanese massage porn
mia khalifa porn
indonesian porn
tube porn
bokep semok
video bokep jepang selingkuh
bokep japan movie
bokep smk
bokep dokter
bokep cadar
bokep bacol
bokep taxi
bokep meguri fujiura
bokep pijet
viral bokep indo
bokep japan baru
bokep mia khalifa
bokep smp viral
link bokep terbaru
alamat bokep
bokep sepong
bokep indo ojol
bokep video
bokep adik
nonton bokep terbaru
vidio bokep
game bokep
bokep masage
situs bokep terbaru
bokep gay indonesia
viral bokep indonesia
bokep streaming
bokep hot japanese
bokep barat cantik
bokep anak kecil
bokep rame rame
xxx bokep
kumpulan bokep indonesia
xnxx bokep korea
bokep indo toge
komik bokep
bokep gojek
bokep lokal
bokep bigo
streaming video bokep
bokep semi jepang
bokep yua mikami
bokep terbaru indo
bokep indo selingkuh
bokep indo montok
www bokep indo com
bokep indo perawan
bokep yoga
bokep indo mesum
bokep korea hd
play bokep
link bokep
bokep jepang mom
bokep
bokep.
bokep jepang subtitle indonesia
bokep lunamaya
video bokep selingkuh
bokep japanese bus
bokep sma
bokep film
video bokep japanese
bokep tante jepang
bokep korea cantik
bokep vidio
bokep jpg
jav bokep
bokep ciuman
bokep twitter viral
bokep janda montok
bokep susu gede
film bokep thailand
bokep tante girang
bokep mandi
bokep 2022
bokep indonesia viral terbaru
bokep jilbab twitter
situs bokep indonesia
bokep smu
streaming bokep indo
bokep live show
bokep mahasiswi
bokep indonesia vs bule
video bokep pemerkosaan
bokep jepang big tits
bokep artis india
bokep tarzan
bokep tante vs ponakan
bokep cina
bokep threesome
bokep indo terbaru 2022
bokep om om
twitter bokep indo
bokep blonde
bokep gendut
film bokep cina
bokep israel
download video bokep jepang
website bokep indonesia
bokep mangolive
bokep indo remaja
bokep tarzan x
video bokep indonesia terbaru
bokep psk
bokep dea
bokep thailand
bokep ind
bokep mama
bokep jilbab cantik
video bokep indo terbaru
bokep pasturi
bokep big boobs
bokep jilbab indo
bokep indo full
bokep forced
xxx bokep indonesia
bokep mabuk
bokep nungging
bokep theresome
bokep anal
bokep maria vania
bokep indo viral 2021
download bokep jepang
bokep young
bokep semi indonesia
bokep biara wati
bokep jepang xxx
bokep lengkap
video bokep india
bokep nyusu
download video bokep terbaru
bokep mama jepang
situs bokep indo
bokep anak sd
bokep dewasa
bokep mom japanese
bokep memek sempit
twitter bokep indonesia
bokep pijat
bokep jepang montok
film bokep full
cerita bokep
tante bokep
bokep indo viral terbaru
bokep kakak
download bokep indonesia terbaru
cina bokep
bokep stw indo
new bokep
bokep indonesian
bokep pembantu
download bokep indonesia
bokep durasi panjang
bokep romantis
kumpulan bokep
bokep viral
bokep barat hd
bokep live indo
bokep sma viral
bokep jilbab terbaru
bokep gay indo
bokep animasi
bokep tante tante
video bokep sma
bokep jepang lagi tidur
bokep japanese full
bokep japan mertua
bokep jepang selingkuh
bokep indonesia viral
bokep pw
vidio bokep anime
bokep hot indo
video bokep full
download bokep indo
bokep hub
indonesian bokep
bokep com
bokep vietnam
bokep remaja
nonton bokep jepang
video bokep perawan
bokep cewe cantik
bokep china
indonesia bokep
bokep wot
vidio bokep india
bokep mahasiswi indonesia
bokep big
bokep perawan
video bokep artis indonesia
bokep xpanas
bokep indonesia baru
bokep sub indo
nonton film bokep
bokep bidan
bokep jepang hot
bokep nyepong
bokep kartun
link bokep jepang
india bokep
bokep ibu indo
bokep jepang sub indonesia
situs bokep japanese
bokep jav sub indo
film bokep korea
bokep tiktok viral
bokep indonesia
bokep ibu tiri
bokep jepang dipaksa
bokep belanda
bokep viral 2022
bokep indo 2021
bokep jav
donload bokep
bokep india cantik
xnxx bokep
bokep indo pelajar
bokep pasutri
bokep eropa
bokep brazer
video bokep viral indo
filem bokep
bokep lesbi
bokep paling hot
bokep bugil
bokep hijab viral
bokep bohay
bokep istri orang
bokep dea onlyfans
bokep anime
bokep digilir
bokep nangis
bokep anime hentai
bokep terlengkap
bokep ome tv
video bokep cina
bokep remaja indo
bokep mandarin
bokep jepang sub indo
bokep bang bross
bokep sekolah
bokep beautiful
bokep bigo live
bokep sekolahan
video bokep hd
bokep tante vs bocah
bacol bokep
bokep skandal
bokep bbw
dea onlyfans bokep
bokep pemaksaan
bokep spg
bokep indonesia mesum
bokep tkw
bokep indonesia full
tiktok bokep
situs vidio bokep
bokep barat selingkuh
bokep indo vs bule
video bokep amerika
gambar bokep
bokep stepmom
vidio bokep indonesia
streaming bokep jepang
bokep ibu mertua
bokep virgin
download bokep jilbab
bokep gym
bocah bokep
bokep sama pacar
bokep gril
bokep japan mom
bokep ariel
bokep do
bokep ayah tiri
bokep sleeping
bokep vanessa angel
bokep viral tik tok
bokep myanmar
bokep pramuka
bokep eimi fukada
situs bokep jepang
nonton bokep indonesia
bokep inggris
bokep luna maya
bokep publik
download vidio bokep
bokep smo
simontok bokep
bokep massage jepang
bokep indonesia terbaru 2021
bokep indonesia terlengkap
bokep japan wife
bokep cut tari
bokep di kebun
bokep jepang terbaru
bokep terbaru viral
bokep anak sekolah
bokep indo live terbaru
bokep indo hotel
bokep portugal
bokep artis jepang
bokep hentai
bokep indo hd
fidio bokep
bokep abg indo
bokep ayah
bokep mahasiswa indo
bokep kakak adik
bokep ibu hamil
bokep terbaik
bokep afrika
video bokep indo
bokep indo terupdate
bokep brazzer
bokep brazzers
bokep arap
bokep indonesia live
link bokep indonesia
bokep remaja indonesia
bokep waria
bokep prancis
bokep pecah perawan
vidio bokep cina
bokep indo online
bokep lagi tidur
bokep gay
video bokep viral indonesia
bokep suami istri
bokep twiter
nonton video bokep indonesia
bokep jevang
bokep indo artis
bokep indo desah
bokep dikebun
"""bokep"
bokep kecil
bokep sd
bokep suster
film bokep india
bokep gratis
bokep indo hijab
bokep chinese
bokep crot dalam
bokep kebaya merah
bokep japanese wife
bokep jepang di paksa
aplikasi bokep
bokep jepang ibu tiri
bokep cina selingkuh
bokep komik
bokep japanese hot
link video bokep
bokep polwan
bokep luar
bokep porn
bokep ngintip
bokep prank
kumpulan bokep indo
bokep game
bokep japanese
bokep simontok
bokep sunda
bokep tkw indo
bokep xx
bokep naruto
indonesia viral bokep
bokep jakarta
bokep vcs
bokep indian
bokep ayang
bokep twitter terbaru
bokep viral twitter
bokep hot
bokep barat terbaru
bokep filipina
bokep onlyfans
vidio bokep viral
bokep binor
bokep model indonesia
nonton bokep
bokep indo new
bokep asia
bokep homo
bokep maria ozawa
bokep vina
bokep chubby

----------


## setia888

bokep sister
asian bokep
bokep memek tembem
bokep tetangga
vidio bokep terbaru
bokep mulus
indo viral bokep
bokep indo full hd
vidio bokep jepang
bokep artis indo
bokep momoka nishina
bokep pasuntri
bokep indo live show
bokep indo com
bokep nenek
thai bokep
bokep indonesia 2021
bokep dihotel
bokep twitter
bokep japan hd
streaming bokep
bokep bocah
xxxx bokep
bokep indonesia cantik
bokep jilmek
bokep blowjob
bokep indo terbaru 2021
bocil bokep
bokep ayam kampus
bokep sexy
bokep payudara besar
bokep bocil indo
bokep telegram
bokep simontox
gudang bokep indo
bokep australia
bokep indohot
bokep full
bokep indi
bokep amerika
bokep tante sange
bokep bo
bokep berjilbab
bokep brondong
bokep stw
link bokep indo
download bokep
bokep hewan
bokep org hamil
live bokep
bokep nagita slavina
bokep japanese mom
bokep tiktok
bokep tudung
bokep omom
bokep full indonesia
bokep montok
bokep mom hot
artis bokep jepang
bokep kanibal
bokep simotok
bokep no sensor
bokep 2021
bokep hot mom
bokep indonesa
download bokep indo terbaru
bokep 3gp
bokep skandal indo
bokep semi
bokep hot jepang
bokep japanese movie
bokep indonesia terbaru
bokep indonesia twitter
bokep si montok
bokep indonesia pelajar
bokep selingkuh
bokep janda
bokep bang bros
bokep mom
bokep tante jilbab
bokep jepang jav
bokep mango live
bokep jepang jv
bokep indo yang lagi viral
bokep indo live
video bokep china
bokep terbaru indonesia
bokep full indo
bokep tik tok
grup bokep telegram
bokep animal
streaming bokep indonesia
bokep download
bokep mahasiswa indonesia
bokep japanes
bokep barat full
video bokep hijab
twitter bokep viral
bokep abg
bokep indo terlengkap
bokep jepan
bokep jepang cantik
bokep dipaksa
film semi bokep
bokep cute
bokep mertua
bokep hamil
bokep olahraga
bokep sub indonesia
japanese bokep
bokep pijit jepang
bokep japanese massage
bokep jepang love story
video bokep indonesia viral
bokep tante indo
bokep japan hot
bokep madura
bokep indo
bokep viral indonesia terbaru
bokep viral tiktok
bokep tkw indonesia
bokep sange
bokep mexico
japan bokep
bokep indo lengkap
bokep anime 3d
bokep viral indo terbaru
bokep colmek indo
film bokep jepang
bokep artis korea
bokep viral 2021
vidio bokep hot
bokep indo semok
indo bokep
bokep smp
film bokep indonesia
bokep di mobil
bokep pramugari
bokep aura kasih
bokep asian
bokep indo crot
bokep waria indo
video viral bokep
foto bokep
bokep 18
www bokep
bokep spm
bokep pelajar
bokep tante montok
bokep indo twitter
bokep indo di hotel
bokep pink
xxx bokep jepang
bokep bocil
bokep kakek jepang
bokep outdoor
bokep pemerkosaan
bokep kontol besar
bokep terbaru
bokep selingkuh jepang
bokep italia
bokep nikita mirzani
bokep terupdate
bokep indo mahasiswi
bokep jav hd
video bokep gisel
hot bokep
video bokep simontok
bokep indo streaming
bokep lesbian
nonton video bokep indo
bokep indon
bokep mom indo
bokep jav mom
bokep jordi
bokep jepang sister
bokep korea terbaru
bokep ter update
bokep squirt
bokep indo anal
indonesia bokep terbaru
bokep hd
bokep yang lagi viral
bokep sma indonesia
bokep hd indo
web bokep
bokep barat
bokep hijab indo
bokep sugiono
bokep dmp
bokep indonesia full hd
bokep open bo
film bokep terbaru
bokep teen
nonton video bokep
bokep brutal
bokep indo durasi panjang
bokep movie
live bokep indo
bokep mom japan
gudang bokep
bokep hot barat
bokep perawat
bokep malay
bokep abg terbaru
bokep biarawati
bokep hotel
bokep jilbab indonesia
bokep barat hot
bokep adik kakak
bokep istriku
bokep jepang durasi panjang
video bokep thailand
bokep memek mulus
bokep mobile
semi bokep
bokep tante semok
bokep hijap
bokep info
bokep orng hamil
video bokep japan
bokep ingris
bokep ibu jepang
bokep india
bokep streaming indonesia
bokep di paksa
bokep jepang pemerkosaan
bokep baru indo
bokep crot di dalam
bokep sama hewan
bokep gemuk
bokep berazzer
bokep toket gede
bokep orang hamil
dowload bokep
bokep meguri
bokep lesbi indo
vidio bokep indo terbaru
web bokep indonesia
bokep masturbasi
bokep jilbab
bokep live
bokep melayu
bokep anak anak
bokep artis tik tok
bokep boruto
bokep indo tante
bokep update
bokep jepang di bus
bokep cantik
bokep janda muda
bokep jepang bus
bokep love story
bokep prank ojol
bokep latin
bokep di bus
vidio bokep indonesia terbaru
situs bokep
bokep nurul
bokep anak
bokep indo hot pw
video bokep jepang
bokep nene nene
bokep full hd
bokep bule
nonton bokep indonesia terbaru
bokep cipokan
bokep tailan
bokep jilbab sma
bokep jepang istri selingkuh
download video bokep indo terbaru
bokep cerita
bokep indonesia hot
video bokep terbaru indonesia
bokep ayu azhari
bokep colmek
download video bokep indo
bokep indonesia lengkap
flm bokep
bokep tante bohay
full bokep
bokep ngintip mandi
bokep pelajar indo
bokep anak sma
bokep japanese family
pidio bokep
bokep malam pertama
artis bokep
bokep indonesia jilbab
rumah bokep
bokep viral indo
bokep panas
download video bokep
streaming bokep terbaru
bokep korea no sensor
bokep pelajar indonesia
bokep perkosaan
bokep public
www bokep com
bokep skandal indonesia
bokep indo colmek
video bokep asia
bokep tante hot
bokep pns
bokep jepang java
bokep belatung
bokep semi korea
bokep di hotel
bokep mantap
download video bokep indonesia terbaru
bokep korea
bokep online
bokep mia
bokep luar negri
situs video bokep
bokep america
bokep idonesia
bokep ojol
bokep indo terbaru viral
bokep stw indonesia
bokep terbaru jepang
bokep enak
film bokep japanese
bokep jerman
bokep igo
bokep tanpa sensor
bokep miyabi
bokep mendesah
nonton bokep indo
bokep megu fujiura
bokep live indonesia
bokep arab
bokep indo lesbi
bokep miho ichiki
indo bokep terbaru
bokep dea only fans
pasar bokep
bokep sedarah
bokep indo update
bokep kakek sugiono
film bokep
video bokep anime
video bokep barat
bokep ketahuan
bokep live streaming
bokep anri okita
bokep indo janda
bokep malaysia
bokep mia khalifah
bokep brasil
bokep ometv
bokep+indonesia
bokep tante cantik
bokep big tits
flim bokep
video bokep jilbab
bokep kimcil
bokep indo baru
bokep mom and son
bokep indo hot
bokep hijab cantik
bokep indo viral
pilm bokep
bokep jepang massage
telegram bokep
video bokep korea
bokep istri selingkuh
bokep segar
website bokep indo
video bokep mom
bokep indo cantik
video bokep smp
bokep terbaru 2022
bokep tante
bokep mom barat
bokep terhot
bokep kesakitan
bokep snp
bokep indonesia vcs
bokep hitomi tanaka
bokep arab saudi
bokep hijab indonesia
bokep pakistan
bokep usa
bokep artis
bokep hijab terbaru
bokep indo jilbab
bokep force
pilem bokep
bokep jilbob
video bokep viral terbaru
bokep jawa
video bokep
bokep bus
bokep squid game
bokep di hutan
bokep memek
bokep indo lesbian
bokep indonesia online
bokep thai
bokep mahasiswa
bokep di kamar mandi
download video bokep indonesia
bokep ibu
link bokep indo terbaru
bokep jilat memek
bokep rusia
bokep mesum
video bokep artis indo
video bokep hot
bokep indo bacol
bokep crot
download film bokep
video bokep indonesia
bokep indo.com
ruang bokep
bokep dinar candy
bokep asd
bokep jepang family
bokep massage
bokep 3d
bokep full movie
apk bokep
bokep indo viral 2022
bokep pilipina
bokep tembem
video bokep terbaru
bokep japanese selingkuh
bokep selegram
bokep indonesia yang lagi viral
bokep jepang tanpa sensor
smp bokep
bokep nagita
bokep mlive
bokep jepang paksa
bokep tante terbaru
bokep gisel
bokep dewi persik
bokep taliban
bokep japan family
bokep korean
bokep muncrat
download bokep terbaru
bokep cupi cupita
bokep terbaru 2021
bokep indo yg lagi viral
bokep papua
bokep dukun cabul
jepang bokep
film bokep indo
indo bokep viral
video bokep jav
bokep tik tok viral
bokep anjing
bokep twitter indo
bokep japan selingkuh
video bokep viral
bokep fake taxi
bokep ojol terbaru
twitter bokep
bokep desah
bokep pengantin baru
bokep sarah viloid
bokep bandung
bokep ambiyah
bokep jepanese
bokep indonesia terbaru 2022
bokep negro
bokep father in law
bokep turki
bokep susu besar
bokep keluarga
bokep abg indonesia
film bokep barat
bokep indonesia lesbian
bokep model indo
bokep jepang full movie
bokep singapore
bokep xxxx
indonesia bokep viral
bokep sadis
bokep pantat besar

----------


## setia888

bokep ngewe
vidio bokep korea
bokep barat mom
bokep istri
bokep kuda
perawan bokep
bokep model
bokep brazil
bokep subtitle indonesia
bokep terapdet
kumpulan bokep indo terbaru
bokep ayu ting ting
bokep lesbian jepang
bokep indo threesome
bokep indonesia tante
bokep step sister
bokep japan
bokep terkini
bokep mama muda
bokep new
bokep cuy
nonton bokep online
bokep indonesia terbaru viral
bokep kontol gede
bokep pinay
bokep selebgram
bokep perkosa
bokep hot japan
bokep amp
bokep argentina
bokep karaoke
bokep tidur
video bokep rusia
bokep viral indonesia
thailand bokep
bokep indonesia 2022
bokep guru
bokep xnxx
sma bokep
bokep korea selatan
bokep hongkong
bokep taiwan
video bokep jepang terbaru
bokep manado
bokep imdo
bokep jepang
bokep jilbab viral
video bokep xnxx
video bokep tante
situs bokep indo terbaru
mom bokep
bokep pacar
bokep pijit plus
web bokep indo
bokep lagi viral
bokep indo toket gede
vidio bokep xnxx
streaming bokep indo terbaru
bokep xxx
bokep cosplay
bokep japanese love story
bokep indo sma
jilbab bokep
bokep vina garut
bokep indo terbaru
bokep spanyol
bokep nenen
bokep indonesia hd
bokep indonesi
bokep perawan indo
bokep daddy
bokep baru
bokep toge
video bokep artis
bokep artis tiktok
bokep janda indo
bokep jepang 2021
bokep jepang wife
vidio bokep indo
jordi bokep
bokep siskaee
bokep sma indo
bokep japan bus
bokep polisi
bokep ibu ibu
nonton bokep indo terbaru
bokep abg viral
korea bokep
bokep asian terbaru
bokep viral terbaru
hijab bokep
bokep artis indonesia
bokep jepang no sensor
bokep hijab
bokep tante indonesia
anime bokep
bokep pijit
bokep perselingkuhan
bokep thailan
bokep coli
viral bokep
bokep pijit indo
bokep kakek
bokep step mom
bokep bocah vs tante
bokep dea only
bokep mom jepang
bokep indo abg
bokep amatir
video bokep arab
bokep indonesia hijab
bokep sma terbaru
bokep jepang hd
bokep indo mendesah
bokep anak smp
bokep indonesia terupdate
bokep orgasme
bokep indo sange
bokep philipina
bokep jepang full
bokep ku
bokep paksa
bokep public agent
bokep lonte
bokep+indo
vidio bokep barat
bokep amatiran
situs bokep indonesia terbaru
bokep indo 2022
bokep korea hot
bokep indo vcs
slot gopay
bocoran jackpot gacor hari ini
slotdana: situs daftar slot online deposit gopay pulsa terbaru
situs daftar slot online deposit gopay pulsa terbaru
slot deposit gopay
slot deposit via gopay

----------


## setia888

bokep indo
bokep indo

----------


## setia888

porn mom
porn movie
film porn
movie porn
porn twitter
hentai porn
japanese porn
film porn barat
porn video
hot porn
bintang porn
porn japanese
your porn
porn movies
porn jav
korea porn
jav porn
comic porn
rape porn
porn star
porn japan
3d porn
gay porn
porn indonesia
porn o
porn hd
xxnx porn
korean porn video
tiktok porn
video porn
thailand porn
situs porn
video porn indonesia
massage porn
live porn
porn korea
malay porn
bbw porn
lesbian porn
japanese mom porn
porn site
free porn sexs
chinese porn
ixxx porn
teen porn
porn pics
porn game
xxx porn
video porn cina
youngster porn
porn hub.com
porn vidio
thai porn
free porn
hijab porn
porn sex
porn tube
porn
hd porn
zoo porn
porn jepang
sexy porn
china porn
porn xxx
jilbab porn
life porn
mom porn
you porn
xnxx com porn
free porn video
indo porn
korean porn
asian porn
yandex porn
xnxx videos porn
porn hub
sex porn
twitter porn
porn dude
anime porn
jav hd porn
sexs porn
indonesia porn video
pinay porn
porn games
japan porn
xnxx porn
indian porn
porn indo
pregnant porn
porn comic
foto porn
indonesia porn
animal porn
xhamster porn
porn videos
japanese massage porn
mia khalifa porn
indonesian porn
tube porn
bokep semok
video bokep jepang selingkuh
bokep japan movie
bokep smk
bokep dokter
bokep cadar
bokep bacol
bokep taxi
bokep meguri fujiura
bokep pijet
viral bokep indo
bokep japan baru
bokep mia khalifa
bokep smp viral
link bokep terbaru
alamat bokep
bokep sepong
bokep indo ojol
bokep video
bokep adik
nonton bokep terbaru
vidio bokep
game bokep
bokep masage
situs bokep terbaru
bokep gay indonesia
viral bokep indonesia
bokep streaming
bokep hot japanese
bokep barat cantik
bokep anak kecil
bokep rame rame
xxx bokep
kumpulan bokep indonesia
xnxx bokep korea
bokep indo toge
komik bokep
bokep gojek
bokep lokal
bokep bigo
streaming video bokep
bokep semi jepang
bokep yua mikami
bokep terbaru indo
bokep indo selingkuh
bokep indo montok
www bokep indo com
bokep indo perawan
bokep yoga
bokep indo mesum
bokep korea hd
play bokep
link bokep
bokep jepang mom
bokep
bokep.
bokep jepang subtitle indonesia
bokep lunamaya
video bokep selingkuh
bokep japanese bus
bokep sma
bokep film
video bokep japanese
bokep tante jepang
bokep korea cantik
bokep vidio
bokep jpg
jav bokep
bokep ciuman
bokep twitter viral
bokep janda montok
bokep susu gede
film bokep thailand
bokep tante girang
bokep mandi
bokep 2022
bokep indonesia viral terbaru
bokep jilbab twitter
situs bokep indonesia
bokep smu
streaming bokep indo
bokep live show
bokep mahasiswi
bokep indonesia vs bule
video bokep pemerkosaan
bokep jepang big tits
bokep artis india
bokep tarzan
bokep tante vs ponakan
bokep cina
bokep threesome
bokep indo terbaru 2022
bokep om om
twitter bokep indo
bokep blonde
bokep gendut
film bokep cina
bokep israel
download video bokep jepang
website bokep indonesia
bokep mangolive
bokep indo remaja
bokep tarzan x
video bokep indonesia terbaru
bokep psk
bokep dea
bokep thailand
bokep ind
bokep mama
bokep jilbab cantik
video bokep indo terbaru
bokep pasturi
bokep big boobs
bokep jilbab indo
bokep indo full
bokep forced
xxx bokep indonesia
bokep mabuk
bokep nungging
bokep theresome
bokep anal
bokep maria vania
bokep indo viral 2021
download bokep jepang
bokep young
bokep semi indonesia
bokep biara wati
bokep jepang xxx
bokep lengkap
video bokep india
bokep nyusu
download video bokep terbaru
bokep mama jepang
situs bokep indo
bokep anak sd
bokep dewasa
bokep mom japanese
bokep memek sempit
twitter bokep indonesia
bokep pijat
bokep jepang montok
film bokep full
cerita bokep
tante bokep
bokep indo viral terbaru
bokep kakak
download bokep indonesia terbaru
cina bokep
bokep stw indo
new bokep
bokep indonesian
bokep pembantu
download bokep indonesia
bokep durasi panjang
bokep romantis
kumpulan bokep
bokep viral
bokep barat hd
bokep live indo
bokep sma viral
bokep jilbab terbaru
bokep gay indo
bokep animasi
bokep tante tante
video bokep sma
bokep jepang lagi tidur
bokep japanese full
bokep japan mertua
bokep jepang selingkuh
bokep indonesia viral
bokep pw
vidio bokep anime
bokep hot indo
video bokep full
download bokep indo
bokep hub
indonesian bokep
bokep com
bokep vietnam
bokep remaja
nonton bokep jepang
video bokep perawan
bokep cewe cantik
bokep china
indonesia bokep
bokep wot
vidio bokep india
bokep mahasiswi indonesia
bokep big
bokep perawan
video bokep artis indonesia
bokep xpanas
bokep indonesia baru
bokep sub indo
nonton film bokep
bokep bidan
bokep jepang hot
bokep nyepong
bokep kartun
link bokep jepang
india bokep
bokep ibu indo
bokep jepang sub indonesia
situs bokep japanese
bokep jav sub indo
film bokep korea
bokep tiktok viral
bokep indonesia
bokep ibu tiri
bokep jepang dipaksa
bokep belanda
bokep viral 2022
bokep indo 2021
bokep jav
donload bokep
bokep india cantik
xnxx bokep
bokep indo pelajar
bokep pasutri
bokep eropa
bokep brazer
video bokep viral indo
filem bokep
bokep lesbi
bokep paling hot
bokep bugil
bokep hijab viral
bokep bohay
bokep istri orang
bokep dea onlyfans
bokep anime
bokep digilir
bokep nangis
bokep anime hentai
bokep terlengkap
bokep ome tv
video bokep cina
bokep remaja indo
bokep mandarin
bokep jepang sub indo
bokep bang bross
bokep sekolah
bokep beautiful
bokep bigo live
bokep sekolahan
video bokep hd
bokep tante vs bocah
bacol bokep
bokep skandal
bokep bbw
dea onlyfans bokep
bokep pemaksaan
bokep spg
bokep indonesia mesum
bokep tkw
bokep indonesia full
tiktok bokep
situs vidio bokep
bokep barat selingkuh
bokep indo vs bule
video bokep amerika
gambar bokep
bokep stepmom
vidio bokep indonesia
streaming bokep jepang
bokep ibu mertua
bokep virgin
download bokep jilbab
bokep gym
bocah bokep
bokep sama pacar
bokep gril
bokep japan mom
bokep ariel
bokep do
bokep ayah tiri
bokep sleeping
bokep vanessa angel
bokep viral tik tok
bokep myanmar
bokep pramuka
bokep eimi fukada
situs bokep jepang
nonton bokep indonesia
bokep inggris
bokep luna maya
bokep publik
download vidio bokep
bokep smo
simontok bokep
bokep massage jepang
bokep indonesia terbaru 2021
bokep indonesia terlengkap
bokep japan wife
bokep cut tari
bokep di kebun
bokep jepang terbaru
bokep terbaru viral
bokep anak sekolah
bokep indo live terbaru
bokep indo hotel
bokep portugal
bokep artis jepang
bokep hentai
bokep indo hd
fidio bokep
bokep abg indo
bokep ayah
bokep mahasiswa indo
bokep kakak adik
bokep ibu hamil
bokep terbaik
bokep afrika
video bokep indo
bokep indo terupdate
bokep brazzer
bokep brazzers
bokep arap
bokep indonesia live
link bokep indonesia
bokep remaja indonesia
bokep waria
bokep prancis
bokep pecah perawan
vidio bokep cina
bokep indo online
bokep lagi tidur
bokep gay
video bokep viral indonesia
bokep suami istri
bokep twiter
nonton video bokep indonesia
bokep jevang
bokep indo artis
bokep indo desah
bokep dikebun
&quot;&quot;&quot;bokep&quot;
bokep kecil
bokep sd
bokep suster
film bokep india
bokep gratis
bokep indo hijab
bokep chinese
bokep crot dalam
bokep kebaya merah
bokep japanese wife
bokep jepang di paksa
aplikasi bokep
bokep jepang ibu tiri
bokep cina selingkuh
bokep komik
bokep japanese hot
link video bokep
bokep polwan
bokep luar
bokep porn
bokep ngintip
bokep prank
kumpulan bokep indo
bokep game
bokep japanese
bokep simontok
bokep sunda
bokep tkw indo
bokep xx
bokep naruto
indonesia viral bokep
bokep jakarta
bokep vcs
bokep indian
bokep ayang
bokep twitter terbaru
bokep viral twitter
bokep hot
bokep barat terbaru
bokep filipina
bokep onlyfans
vidio bokep viral
bokep binor
bokep model indonesia
nonton bokep
bokep indo new
bokep asia
bokep homo
bokep maria ozawa
bokep vina
bokep chubby
bokep sister
asian bokep
bokep memek tembem
bokep tetangga
vidio bokep terbaru
bokep mulus
indo viral bokep
bokep indo full hd
vidio bokep jepang
bokep artis indo
bokep momoka nishina
bokep pasuntri
bokep indo live show
bokep indo com
bokep nenek
thai bokep
bokep indonesia 2021
bokep dihotel
bokep twitter
bokep japan hd
streaming bokep
bokep bocah
xxxx bokep
bokep indonesia cantik
bokep jilmek
bokep blowjob
bokep indo terbaru 2021
bocil bokep
bokep ayam kampus
bokep sexy
bokep payudara besar
bokep bocil indo
bokep telegram
bokep simontox
gudang bokep indo
bokep australia
bokep indohot
bokep full
bokep indi
bokep amerika
bokep tante sange
bokep bo
bokep berjilbab
bokep brondong
bokep stw
link bokep indo
download bokep
bokep hewan
bokep org hamil
live bokep
bokep nagita slavina
bokep japanese mom
bokep tiktok
bokep tudung
bokep omom
bokep full indonesia
bokep montok
bokep mom hot
artis bokep jepang
bokep kanibal
bokep simotok
bokep no sensor
bokep 2021
bokep hot mom
bokep indonesa
download bokep indo terbaru
bokep 3gp
bokep skandal indo
bokep semi
bokep hot jepang
bokep japanese movie
bokep indonesia terbaru
bokep indonesia twitter
bokep si montok
bokep indonesia pelajar
bokep selingkuh
bokep janda
bokep bang bros
bokep mom
bokep tante jilbab
bokep jepang jav
bokep mango live
bokep jepang jv
bokep indo yang lagi viral
bokep indo live
video bokep china
bokep terbaru indonesia
bokep full indo
bokep tik tok
grup bokep telegram
bokep animal
streaming bokep indonesia
bokep download
bokep mahasiswa indonesia
bokep japanes
bokep barat full
video bokep hijab
twitter bokep viral
bokep abg
bokep indo terlengkap
bokep jepan
bokep jepang cantik
bokep dipaksa
film semi bokep
bokep cute
bokep mertua
bokep hamil
bokep olahraga
bokep sub indonesia
japanese bokep
bokep pijit jepang
bokep japanese massage
bokep jepang love story
video bokep indonesia viral
bokep tante indo
bokep japan hot
bokep madura
bokep indo
bokep viral indonesia terbaru
bokep viral tiktok
bokep tkw indonesia
bokep sange
bokep mexico
japan bokep
bokep indo lengkap
bokep anime 3d
bokep viral indo terbaru
bokep colmek indo
film bokep jepang
bokep artis korea
bokep viral 2021
vidio bokep hot
bokep indo semok
indo bokep
bokep smp
film bokep indonesia
bokep di mobil
bokep pramugari
bokep aura kasih
bokep asian
bokep indo crot
bokep waria indo
video viral bokep
foto bokep
bokep 18
www bokep
bokep spm
bokep pelajar
bokep tante montok
bokep indo twitter
bokep indo di hotel
bokep pink
xxx bokep jepang
bokep bocil
bokep kakek jepang
bokep outdoor
bokep pemerkosaan
bokep kontol besar
bokep terbaru
bokep selingkuh jepang
bokep italia
bokep nikita mirzani
bokep terupdate
bokep indo mahasiswi
bokep jav hd
video bokep gisel
hot bokep
video bokep simontok
bokep indo streaming
bokep lesbian
nonton video bokep indo
bokep indon
bokep mom indo
bokep jav mom
bokep jordi
bokep jepang sister
bokep korea terbaru
bokep ter update
bokep squirt
bokep indo anal
indonesia bokep terbaru
bokep hd
bokep yang lagi viral
bokep sma indonesia
bokep hd indo
web bokep
bokep barat
bokep hijab indo
bokep sugiono
bokep dmp
bokep indonesia full hd
bokep open bo
film bokep terbaru
bokep teen
nonton video bokep
bokep brutal
bokep indo durasi panjang
bokep movie
live bokep indo
bokep mom japan
gudang bokep
bokep hot barat
bokep perawat
bokep malay
bokep abg terbaru
bokep biarawati
bokep hotel
bokep jilbab indonesia
bokep barat hot
bokep adik kakak
bokep istriku
bokep jepang durasi panjang
video bokep thailand
bokep memek mulus
bokep mobile
semi bokep
bokep tante semok
bokep hijap
bokep info
bokep orng hamil
video bokep japan
bokep ingris
bokep ibu jepang
bokep india
bokep streaming indonesia
bokep di paksa
bokep jepang pemerkosaan
bokep baru indo
bokep crot di dalam
bokep sama hewan
bokep gemuk
bokep berazzer
bokep toket gede
bokep orang hamil
dowload bokep
bokep meguri
bokep lesbi indo
vidio bokep indo terbaru
web bokep indonesia
bokep masturbasi
bokep jilbab
bokep live
bokep melayu
bokep anak anak
bokep artis tik tok
bokep boruto
bokep indo tante
bokep update
bokep jepang di bus
bokep cantik
bokep janda muda
bokep jepang bus
bokep love story
bokep prank ojol
bokep latin
bokep di bus
vidio bokep indonesia terbaru
situs bokep
bokep nurul
bokep anak
bokep indo hot pw
video bokep jepang
bokep nene nene
bokep full hd
bokep bule
nonton bokep indonesia terbaru
bokep cipokan
bokep tailan
bokep jilbab sma
bokep jepang istri selingkuh
download video bokep indo terbaru
bokep cerita
bokep indonesia hot
video bokep terbaru indonesia
bokep ayu azhari
bokep colmek
download video bokep indo
bokep indonesia lengkap
flm bokep
bokep tante bohay
full bokep
bokep ngintip mandi
bokep pelajar indo

----------


## setia888

bokep anak sma
bokep japanese family
pidio bokep
bokep malam pertama
artis bokep
bokep indonesia jilbab
rumah bokep
bokep viral indo
bokep panas
download video bokep
streaming bokep terbaru
bokep korea no sensor
bokep pelajar indonesia
bokep perkosaan
bokep public
www bokep com
bokep skandal indonesia
bokep indo colmek
video bokep asia
bokep tante hot
bokep pns
bokep jepang java
bokep belatung
bokep semi korea
bokep di hotel
bokep mantap
download video bokep indonesia terbaru
bokep korea
bokep online
bokep mia
bokep luar negri
situs video bokep
bokep america
bokep idonesia
bokep ojol
bokep indo terbaru viral
bokep stw indonesia
bokep terbaru jepang
bokep enak
film bokep japanese
bokep jerman
bokep igo
bokep tanpa sensor
bokep miyabi
bokep mendesah
nonton bokep indo
bokep megu fujiura
bokep live indonesia
bokep arab
bokep indo lesbi
bokep miho ichiki
indo bokep terbaru
bokep dea only fans
pasar bokep
bokep sedarah
bokep indo update
bokep kakek sugiono
film bokep
video bokep anime
video bokep barat
bokep ketahuan
bokep live streaming
bokep anri okita
bokep indo janda
bokep malaysia
bokep mia khalifah
bokep brasil
bokep ometv
bokep+indonesia
bokep tante cantik
bokep big tits
flim bokep
video bokep jilbab
bokep kimcil
bokep indo baru
bokep mom and son
bokep indo hot
bokep hijab cantik
bokep indo viral
pilm bokep
bokep jepang massage
telegram bokep
video bokep korea
bokep istri selingkuh
bokep segar
website bokep indo
video bokep mom
bokep indo cantik
video bokep smp
bokep terbaru 2022
bokep tante
bokep mom barat
bokep terhot
bokep kesakitan
bokep snp
bokep indonesia vcs
bokep hitomi tanaka
bokep arab saudi
bokep hijab indonesia
bokep pakistan
bokep usa
bokep artis
bokep hijab terbaru
bokep indo jilbab
bokep force
pilem bokep
bokep jilbob
video bokep viral terbaru
bokep jawa
video bokep
bokep bus
bokep squid game
bokep di hutan
bokep memek
bokep indo lesbian
bokep indonesia online
bokep thai
bokep mahasiswa
bokep di kamar mandi
download video bokep indonesia
bokep ibu
link bokep indo terbaru
bokep jilat memek
bokep rusia
bokep mesum
video bokep artis indo
video bokep hot
bokep indo bacol
bokep crot
download film bokep
video bokep indonesia
bokep indo.com
ruang bokep
bokep dinar candy
bokep asd
bokep jepang family
bokep massage
bokep 3d
bokep full movie
apk bokep
bokep indo viral 2022
bokep pilipina
bokep tembem
video bokep terbaru
bokep japanese selingkuh
bokep selegram
bokep indonesia yang lagi viral
bokep jepang tanpa sensor
smp bokep
bokep nagita
bokep mlive
bokep jepang paksa
bokep tante terbaru
bokep gisel
bokep dewi persik
bokep taliban
bokep japan family
bokep korean
bokep muncrat
download bokep terbaru
bokep cupi cupita
bokep terbaru 2021
bokep indo yg lagi viral
bokep papua
bokep dukun cabul
jepang bokep
film bokep indo
indo bokep viral
video bokep jav
bokep tik tok viral
bokep anjing
bokep twitter indo
bokep japan selingkuh
video bokep viral
bokep fake taxi
bokep ojol terbaru
twitter bokep
bokep desah
bokep pengantin baru
bokep sarah viloid
bokep bandung
bokep ambiyah
bokep jepanese
bokep indonesia terbaru 2022
bokep negro
bokep father in law
bokep turki
bokep susu besar
bokep keluarga
bokep abg indonesia
film bokep barat
bokep indonesia lesbian
bokep model indo
bokep jepang full movie
bokep singapore
bokep xxxx
indonesia bokep viral
bokep sadis
bokep pantat besar
bokep ngewe
vidio bokep korea
bokep barat mom
bokep istri
bokep kuda
perawan bokep
bokep model
bokep brazil
bokep subtitle indonesia
bokep terapdet
kumpulan bokep indo terbaru
bokep ayu ting ting
bokep lesbian jepang
bokep indo threesome
bokep indonesia tante
bokep step sister
bokep japan
bokep terkini
bokep mama muda
bokep new
bokep cuy
nonton bokep online
bokep indonesia terbaru viral
bokep kontol gede
bokep pinay
bokep selebgram
bokep perkosa
bokep hot japan
bokep amp
bokep argentina
bokep karaoke
bokep tidur
video bokep rusia
bokep viral indonesia
thailand bokep
bokep indonesia 2022
bokep guru
bokep xnxx
sma bokep
bokep korea selatan
bokep hongkong
bokep taiwan
video bokep jepang terbaru
bokep manado
bokep imdo
bokep jepang
bokep jilbab viral
video bokep xnxx
video bokep tante
situs bokep indo terbaru
mom bokep
bokep pacar
bokep pijit plus
web bokep indo
bokep lagi viral
bokep indo toket gede
vidio bokep xnxx
streaming bokep indo terbaru
bokep xxx
bokep cosplay
bokep japanese love story
bokep indo sma
jilbab bokep
bokep vina garut
bokep indo terbaru
bokep spanyol
bokep nenen
bokep indonesia hd
bokep indonesi
bokep perawan indo
bokep daddy
bokep baru
bokep toge
video bokep artis
bokep artis tiktok
bokep janda indo
bokep jepang 2021
bokep jepang wife
vidio bokep indo
jordi bokep
bokep siskaee
bokep sma indo
bokep japan bus
bokep polisi
bokep ibu ibu
nonton bokep indo terbaru
bokep abg viral
korea bokep
bokep asian terbaru
bokep viral terbaru
hijab bokep
bokep artis indonesia
bokep jepang no sensor
bokep hijab
bokep tante indonesia
anime bokep
bokep pijit
bokep perselingkuhan
bokep thailan
bokep coli
viral bokep
bokep pijit indo
bokep kakek
bokep step mom
bokep bocah vs tante
bokep dea only
bokep mom jepang
bokep indo abg
bokep amatir
video bokep arab
bokep indonesia hijab
bokep sma terbaru
bokep jepang hd
bokep indo mendesah
bokep anak smp
bokep indonesia terupdate
bokep orgasme
bokep indo sange
bokep philipina
bokep jepang full
bokep ku
bokep paksa
bokep public agent
bokep lonte
bokep+indo
bokep indo
vidio bokep barat
bokep amatiran
situs bokep indonesia terbaru
bokep indo 2022
bokep korea hot
bokep indo vcs
slot dana
bocoran jackpot gacor hari ini
slotdana: situs daftar slot online deposit dana pulsa terbaru
situs daftar slot online deposit dana pulsa terbaru
slot deposit dana
slot deposit via dana

----------


## setia888

porn mom porn movie film porn movie porn porn twitter hentai porn japanese porn film porn barat porn video hot porn bintang porn porn japanese your porn porn movies porn jav korea porn jav porn comic porn rape porn porn star porn japan 3d porn gay porn porn indonesia porn o porn hd xxnx porn korean porn video tiktok porn video porn thailand porn situs porn video porn indonesia massage porn live porn porn korea malay porn bbw porn lesbian porn japanese mom porn porn site free porn sexs chinese porn ixxx porn teen porn porn pics porn game xxx porn video porn cina youngster porn porn hub.com porn vidio thai porn free porn hijab porn porn sex porn tube porn hd porn zoo porn porn jepang sexy porn china porn porn xxx jilbab porn life porn mom porn you porn xnxx com porn free porn video indo porn korean porn asian porn yandex porn xnxx videos porn porn hub sex porn twitter porn porn dude anime porn jav hd porn sexs porn indonesia porn video pinay porn porn games japan porn xnxx porn indian porn porn indo pregnant porn porn comic foto porn indonesia porn animal porn xhamster porn porn videos japanese massage porn mia khalifa porn indonesian porn tube porn bokep semok video bokep jepang selingkuh bokep japan movie bokep smk bokep dokter bokep cadar bokep bacol bokep taxi bokep meguri fujiura bokep pijet viral bokep indo bokep japan baru bokep mia khalifa bokep smp viral link bokep terbaru alamat bokep bokep sepong bokep indo ojol bokep video bokep adik nonton bokep terbaru vidio bokep game bokep bokep masage situs bokep terbaru bokep gay indonesia viral bokep indonesia bokep streaming bokep hot japanese bokep barat cantik bokep anak kecil bokep rame rame xxx bokep kumpulan bokep indonesia xnxx bokep korea bokep indo toge komik bokep bokep gojek bokep lokal bokep bigo streaming video bokep bokep semi jepang bokep yua mikami bokep terbaru indo bokep indo selingkuh bokep indo montok www bokep indo com bokep indo perawan bokep yoga bokep indo mesum bokep korea hd play bokep link bokep bokep jepang mom bokep bokep. bokep jepang subtitle indonesia bokep lunamaya video bokep selingkuh bokep japanese bus bokep sma bokep film video bokep japanese bokep tante jepang bokep korea cantik bokep vidio bokep jpg jav bokep bokep ciuman bokep twitter viral bokep janda montok bokep susu gede film bokep thailand bokep tante girang bokep mandi bokep 2022 bokep indonesia viral terbaru bokep jilbab twitter situs bokep indonesia bokep smu streaming bokep indo bokep live show bokep mahasiswi bokep indonesia vs bule video bokep pemerkosaan bokep jepang big tits bokep artis india bokep tarzan bokep tante vs ponakan bokep cina bokep threesome bokep indo terbaru 2022 bokep om om twitter bokep indo bokep blonde bokep gendut film bokep cina bokep israel download video bokep jepang website bokep indonesia bokep mangolive bokep indo remaja bokep tarzan x video bokep indonesia terbaru bokep psk bokep dea bokep thailand bokep ind bokep mama bokep jilbab cantik video bokep indo terbaru bokep pasturi bokep big boobs bokep jilbab indo bokep indo full bokep forced xxx bokep indonesia bokep mabuk bokep nungging bokep theresome bokep anal bokep maria vania bokep indo viral 2021 download bokep jepang bokep young bokep semi indonesia bokep biara wati bokep jepang xxx bokep lengkap video bokep india bokep nyusu download video bokep terbaru bokep mama jepang situs bokep indo bokep anak sd bokep dewasa bokep mom japanese bokep memek sempit twitter bokep indonesia bokep pijat bokep jepang montok film bokep full cerita bokep tante bokep bokep indo viral terbaru bokep kakak download bokep indonesia terbaru cina bokep bokep stw indo new bokep bokep indonesian bokep pembantu download bokep indonesia bokep durasi panjang bokep romantis kumpulan bokep bokep viral bokep barat hd bokep live indo bokep sma viral bokep jilbab terbaru bokep gay indo bokep animasi bokep tante tante video bokep sma bokep jepang lagi tidur bokep japanese full bokep japan mertua bokep jepang selingkuh bokep indonesia viral bokep pw vidio bokep anime bokep hot indo video bokep full download bokep indo bokep hub indonesian bokep bokep com bokep vietnam bokep remaja nonton bokep jepang video bokep perawan bokep cewe cantik bokep china indonesia bokep bokep wot vidio bokep india bokep mahasiswi indonesia bokep big bokep perawan video bokep artis indonesia bokep xpanas bokep indonesia baru bokep sub indo nonton film bokep bokep bidan bokep jepang hot bokep nyepong bokep kartun link bokep jepang india bokep bokep ibu indo bokep jepang sub indonesia situs bokep japanese bokep jav sub indo film bokep korea bokep tiktok viral bokep indonesia bokep ibu tiri bokep jepang dipaksa bokep belanda bokep viral 2022 bokep indo 2021 bokep jav donload bokep bokep india cantik xnxx bokep bokep indo pelajar bokep pasutri bokep eropa bokep brazer video bokep viral indo filem bokep bokep lesbi bokep paling hot bokep bugil bokep hijab viral bokep bohay bokep istri orang bokep dea onlyfans bokep anime bokep digilir bokep nangis bokep anime hentai bokep terlengkap bokep ome tv video bokep cina bokep remaja indo bokep mandarin bokep jepang sub indo bokep bang bross bokep sekolah bokep beautiful bokep bigo live bokep sekolahan video bokep hd bokep tante vs bocah bacol bokep bokep skandal bokep bbw dea onlyfans bokep bokep pemaksaan bokep spg bokep indonesia mesum bokep tkw bokep indonesia full tiktok bokep situs vidio bokep bokep barat selingkuh bokep indo vs bule video bokep amerika gambar bokep bokep stepmom vidio bokep indonesia streaming bokep jepang bokep ibu mertua bokep virgin download bokep jilbab bokep gym bocah bokep bokep sama pacar bokep gril bokep japan mom bokep ariel bokep do bokep ayah tiri bokep sleeping bokep vanessa angel bokep viral tik tok bokep myanmar bokep pramuka bokep eimi fukada situs bokep jepang nonton bokep indonesia bokep inggris bokep luna maya bokep publik download vidio bokep bokep smo simontok bokep bokep massage jepang bokep indonesia terbaru 2021 bokep indonesia terlengkap bokep japan wife bokep cut tari bokep di kebun bokep jepang terbaru bokep terbaru viral bokep anak sekolah bokep indo live terbaru bokep indo hotel bokep portugal bokep artis jepang bokep hentai bokep indo hd fidio bokep bokep abg indo bokep ayah bokep mahasiswa indo bokep kakak adik bokep ibu hamil bokep terbaik bokep afrika video bokep indo bokep indo terupdate bokep brazzer bokep brazzers bokep arap bokep indonesia live link bokep indonesia bokep remaja indonesia bokep waria bokep prancis bokep pecah perawan vidio bokep cina bokep indo online bokep lagi tidur bokep gay video bokep viral indonesia bokep suami istri bokep twiter nonton video bokep indonesia bokep jevang bokep indo artis bokep indo desah bokep dikebun &quot;&quot;&quot;bokep&quot; bokep kecil bokep sd bokep suster film bokep india bokep gratis bokep indo hijab bokep chinese bokep crot dalam bokep kebaya merah bokep japanese wife bokep jepang di paksa aplikasi bokep bokep jepang ibu tiri bokep cina selingkuh bokep komik bokep japanese hot link video bokep bokep polwan bokep luar bokep porn bokep ngintip bokep prank kumpulan bokep indo bokep game bokep japanese bokep simontok bokep sunda bokep tkw indo bokep xx bokep naruto indonesia viral bokep bokep jakarta bokep vcs bokep indian bokep ayang bokep twitter terbaru bokep viral twitter bokep hot bokep barat terbaru bokep filipina bokep onlyfans vidio bokep viral bokep binor bokep model indonesia nonton bokep bokep indo new bokep asia bokep homo bokep maria ozawa bokep vina bokep chubby bokep sister asian bokep bokep memek tembem bokep tetangga vidio bokep terbaru bokep mulus indo viral bokep bokep indo full hd vidio bokep jepang bokep artis indo bokep momoka nishina bokep pasuntri bokep indo live show bokep indo com bokep nenek thai bokep bokep indonesia 2021 bokep dihotel bokep twitter bokep japan hd streaming bokep bokep bocah xxxx bokep bokep indonesia cantik bokep jilmek bokep blowjob bokep indo terbaru 2021 bocil bokep bokep ayam kampus bokep sexy bokep payudara besar bokep bocil indo bokep telegram bokep simontox gudang bokep indo bokep australia bokep indohot bokep full bokep indi bokep amerika bokep tante sange bokep bo bokep berjilbab bokep brondong bokep stw link bokep indo download bokep bokep hewan bokep org hamil live bokep bokep nagita slavina bokep japanese mom bokep tiktok bokep tudung bokep omom bokep full indonesia bokep montok bokep mom hot artis bokep jepang bokep kanibal bokep simotok bokep no sensor bokep 2021 bokep hot mom bokep indonesa download bokep indo terbaru bokep 3gp bokep skandal indo bokep semi bokep hot jepang bokep japanese movie bokep indonesia terbaru bokep indonesia twitter bokep si montok bokep indonesia pelajar bokep selingkuh bokep janda bokep bang bros bokep mom bokep tante jilbab bokep jepang jav bokep mango live bokep jepang jv bokep indo yang lagi viral bokep indo live video bokep china bokep terbaru indonesia bokep full indo bokep tik tok grup bokep telegram bokep animal streaming bokep indonesia bokep download bokep mahasiswa indonesia bokep japanes bokep barat full video bokep hijab twitter bokep viral bokep abg bokep indo terlengkap bokep jepan bokep jepang cantik bokep dipaksa film semi bokep bokep cute bokep mertua bokep hamil bokep olahraga bokep sub indonesia japanese bokep bokep pijit jepang bokep japanese massage bokep jepang love story video bokep indonesia viral bokep tante indo bokep japan hot bokep madura bokep indo bokep viral indonesia terbaru bokep viral tiktok bokep tkw indonesia bokep sange bokep mexico japan bokep bokep indo lengkap bokep anime 3d bokep viral indo terbaru bokep colmek indo film bokep jepang bokep artis korea bokep viral 2021 vidio bokep hot bokep indo semok indo bokep bokep smp film bokep indonesia bokep di mobil bokep pramugari bokep aura kasih bokep asian bokep indo crot bokep waria indo video viral bokep foto bokep bokep 18 www bokep bokep spm bokep pelajar bokep tante montok bokep indo twitter bokep indo di hotel bokep pink xxx bokep jepang bokep bocil bokep kakek jepang bokep outdoor bokep pemerkosaan bokep kontol besar bokep terbaru bokep selingkuh jepang bokep italia bokep nikita mirzani bokep terupdate bokep indo mahasiswi bokep jav hd video bokep gisel hot bokep video bokep simontok bokep indo streaming bokep lesbian nonton video bokep indo bokep indon bokep mom indo bokep jav mom bokep jordi bokep jepang sister bokep korea terbaru bokep ter update bokep squirt bokep indo anal indonesia bokep terbaru bokep hd bokep yang lagi viral bokep sma indonesia bokep hd indo web bokep bokep barat bokep hijab indo bokep sugiono bokep dmp bokep indonesia full hd bokep open bo film bokep terbaru bokep teen nonton video bokep bokep brutal bokep indo durasi panjang bokep movie live bokep indo bokep mom japan gudang bokep bokep hot barat bokep perawat bokep malay bokep abg terbaru bokep biarawati bokep hotel bokep jilbab indonesia bokep barat hot bokep adik kakak bokep istriku bokep jepang durasi panjang video bokep thailand bokep memek mulus bokep mobile semi bokep bokep tante semok bokep hijap bokep info bokep orng hamil video bokep japan bokep ingris bokep ibu jepang bokep india bokep streaming indonesia bokep di paksa bokep jepang pemerkosaan bokep baru indo bokep crot di dalam bokep sama hewan bokep gemuk bokep berazzer bokep toket gede bokep orang hamil dowload bokep bokep meguri bokep lesbi indo vidio bokep indo terbaru web bokep indonesia bokep masturbasi bokep jilbab bokep live bokep melayu bokep anak anak bokep artis tik tok bokep boruto bokep indo tante bokep update bokep jepang di bus bokep cantik bokep janda muda bokep jepang bus bokep love story bokep prank ojol bokep latin bokep di bus vidio bokep indonesia terbaru situs bokep bokep nurul bokep anak bokep indo hot pw video bokep jepang bokep nene nene bokep full hd bokep bule nonton bokep indonesia terbaru bokep cipokan bokep tailan bokep jilbab sma bokep jepang istri selingkuh download video bokep indo terbaru bokep cerita bokep indonesia hot video bokep terbaru indonesia bokep ayu azhari bokep colmek download video bokep indo bokep indonesia lengkap flm bokep bokep tante bohay full bokep bokep ngintip mandi bokep pelajar indo bokep anak sma bokep japanese family pidio bokep bokep malam pertama artis bokep bokep indonesia jilbab rumah bokep bokep viral indo bokep panas download video bokep streaming bokep terbaru bokep korea no sensor bokep pelajar indonesia bokep perkosaan bokep public www bokep com bokep skandal indonesia bokep indo colmek video bokep asia bokep tante hot bokep pns bokep jepang java bokep belatung bokep semi korea bokep di hotel bokep mantap download video bokep indonesia terbaru bokep korea bokep online bokep mia bokep luar negri situs video bokep bokep america bokep idonesia bokep ojol bokep indo terbaru viral bokep stw indonesia bokep terbaru jepang bokep enak film bokep japanese bokep jerman bokep igo bokep tanpa sensor bokep miyabi bokep mendesah nonton bokep indo bokep megu fujiura bokep live indonesia bokep arab bokep indo lesbi bokep miho ichiki indo bokep terbaru bokep dea only fans pasar bokep bokep sedarah bokep indo update bokep kakek sugiono film bokep video bokep anime video bokep barat bokep ketahuan bokep live streaming bokep anri okita bokep indo janda bokep malaysia bokep mia khalifah bokep brasil bokep ometv bokep+indonesia bokep tante cantik bokep big tits flim bokep video bokep jilbab bokep kimcil bokep indo baru bokep mom and son bokep indo hot bokep hijab cantik bokep indo viral pilm bokep bokep jepang massage telegram bokep video bokep korea bokep istri selingkuh bokep segar website bokep indo video bokep mom bokep indo cantik video bokep smp bokep terbaru 2022 bokep tante bokep mom barat bokep terhot bokep kesakitan bokep snp bokep indonesia vcs bokep hitomi tanaka bokep arab saudi bokep hijab indonesia bokep pakistan bokep usa bokep artis bokep hijab terbaru bokep indo jilbab bokep force pilem bokep bokep jilbob video bokep viral terbaru bokep jawa video bokep bokep bus bokep squid game bokep di hutan bokep memek bokep indo lesbian bokep indonesia online bokep thai bokep mahasiswa bokep di kamar mandi download video bokep indonesia bokep ibu link bokep indo terbaru bokep jilat memek

----------


## setia888

porn mom
porn movie
film porn
movie porn
porn twitter
hentai porn
japanese porn
film porn barat
porn video
hot porn
bintang porn
porn japanese
your porn
porn movies
porn jav
korea porn
jav porn
comic porn
rape porn
porn star
porn japan
3d porn
gay porn
porn indonesia
porn o
porn hd
xxnx porn
korean porn video
tiktok porn
video porn
thailand porn
situs porn
video porn indonesia
massage porn
live porn
porn korea
malay porn
bbw porn
lesbian porn
japanese mom porn
porn site
free porn sexs
chinese porn
ixxx porn
teen porn
porn pics
porn game
xxx porn
video porn cina
youngster porn
porn hub.com
porn vidio
thai porn
free porn
hijab porn
porn sex
porn tube
porn
hd porn
zoo porn
porn jepang
sexy porn
china porn
porn xxx
jilbab porn
life porn
mom porn
you porn
xnxx com porn
free porn video
indo porn
korean porn
asian porn
yandex porn
xnxx videos porn
porn hub
sex porn
twitter porn
porn dude
anime porn
jav hd porn
sexs porn
indonesia porn video
pinay porn
porn games
japan porn
xnxx porn
indian porn
porn indo
pregnant porn
porn comic
foto porn
indonesia porn
animal porn
xhamster porn
porn videos
japanese massage porn
mia khalifa porn
indonesian porn
tube porn
bokep semok
video bokep jepang selingkuh
bokep japan movie
bokep smk
bokep dokter
bokep cadar
bokep bacol
bokep taxi
bokep meguri fujiura
bokep pijet
viral bokep indo
bokep japan baru
bokep mia khalifa
bokep smp viral
link bokep terbaru
alamat bokep
bokep sepong
bokep indo ojol
bokep video
bokep adik
nonton bokep terbaru
vidio bokep
game bokep
bokep masage
situs bokep terbaru
bokep gay indonesia
viral bokep indonesia
bokep streaming
bokep hot japanese
bokep barat cantik
bokep anak kecil
bokep rame rame
xxx bokep
kumpulan bokep indonesia
xnxx bokep korea
bokep indo toge
komik bokep
bokep gojek
bokep lokal
bokep bigo
streaming video bokep
bokep semi jepang
bokep yua mikami
bokep terbaru indo
bokep indo selingkuh
bokep indo montok
www bokep indo com
bokep indo perawan
bokep yoga
bokep indo mesum
bokep korea hd
play bokep
link bokep
bokep jepang mom
bokep
bokep.
bokep jepang subtitle indonesia
bokep lunamaya
video bokep selingkuh
bokep japanese bus
bokep sma
bokep film
video bokep japanese
bokep tante jepang
bokep korea cantik
bokep vidio
bokep jpg
jav bokep
bokep ciuman
bokep twitter viral
bokep janda montok
bokep susu gede
film bokep thailand
bokep tante girang
bokep mandi
bokep 2022
bokep indonesia viral terbaru
bokep jilbab twitter
situs bokep indonesia
bokep smu
streaming bokep indo
bokep live show
bokep mahasiswi
bokep indonesia vs bule
video bokep pemerkosaan
bokep jepang big tits
bokep artis india
bokep tarzan
bokep tante vs ponakan
bokep cina
bokep threesome
bokep indo terbaru 2022
bokep om om
twitter bokep indo
bokep blonde
bokep gendut
film bokep cina
bokep israel
download video bokep jepang
website bokep indonesia
bokep mangolive
bokep indo remaja
bokep tarzan x
video bokep indonesia terbaru
bokep psk
bokep dea
bokep thailand
bokep ind
bokep mama
bokep jilbab cantik
video bokep indo terbaru
bokep pasturi
bokep big boobs
bokep jilbab indo
bokep indo full
bokep forced
xxx bokep indonesia
bokep mabuk
bokep nungging
bokep theresome
bokep anal
bokep maria vania
bokep indo viral 2021
download bokep jepang
bokep young
bokep semi indonesia
bokep biara wati
bokep jepang xxx
bokep lengkap
video bokep india
bokep nyusu
download video bokep terbaru
bokep mama jepang
situs bokep indo
bokep anak sd
bokep dewasa
bokep mom japanese
bokep memek sempit
twitter bokep indonesia
bokep pijat
bokep jepang montok
film bokep full
cerita bokep
tante bokep
bokep indo viral terbaru
bokep kakak
download bokep indonesia terbaru
cina bokep
bokep stw indo
new bokep
bokep indonesian
bokep pembantu
download bokep indonesia
bokep durasi panjang
bokep romantis
kumpulan bokep
bokep viral
bokep barat hd
bokep live indo
bokep sma viral
bokep jilbab terbaru
bokep gay indo
bokep animasi
bokep tante tante
video bokep sma
bokep jepang lagi tidur
bokep japanese full
bokep japan mertua
bokep jepang selingkuh
bokep indonesia viral
bokep pw
vidio bokep anime
bokep hot indo
video bokep full
download bokep indo
bokep hub
indonesian bokep
bokep com
bokep vietnam
bokep remaja
nonton bokep jepang
video bokep perawan
bokep cewe cantik
bokep china
indonesia bokep
bokep wot
vidio bokep india
bokep mahasiswi indonesia
bokep big
bokep perawan
video bokep artis indonesia
bokep xpanas
bokep indonesia baru
bokep sub indo
nonton film bokep
bokep bidan
bokep jepang hot
bokep nyepong
bokep kartun
link bokep jepang
india bokep
bokep ibu indo
bokep jepang sub indonesia
situs bokep japanese
bokep jav sub indo
film bokep korea
bokep tiktok viral
bokep indonesia
bokep ibu tiri
bokep jepang dipaksa
bokep belanda
bokep viral 2022
bokep indo 2021
bokep jav
donload bokep
bokep india cantik
xnxx bokep
bokep indo pelajar
bokep pasutri
bokep eropa
bokep brazer
video bokep viral indo
filem bokep
bokep lesbi
bokep paling hot
bokep bugil
bokep hijab viral
bokep bohay
bokep istri orang
bokep dea onlyfans
bokep anime
bokep digilir
bokep nangis
bokep anime hentai
bokep terlengkap
bokep ome tv
video bokep cina
bokep remaja indo
bokep mandarin
bokep jepang sub indo
bokep bang bross
bokep sekolah
bokep beautiful
bokep bigo live
bokep sekolahan
video bokep hd
bokep tante vs bocah
bacol bokep
bokep skandal
bokep bbw
dea onlyfans bokep
bokep pemaksaan
bokep spg
bokep indonesia mesum
bokep tkw
bokep indonesia full
tiktok bokep
situs vidio bokep
bokep barat selingkuh
bokep indo vs bule
video bokep amerika
gambar bokep
bokep stepmom
vidio bokep indonesia
streaming bokep jepang
bokep ibu mertua
bokep virgin
download bokep jilbab
bokep gym
bocah bokep
bokep sama pacar
bokep gril
bokep japan mom
bokep ariel
bokep do
bokep ayah tiri
bokep sleeping
bokep vanessa angel
bokep viral tik tok
bokep myanmar
bokep pramuka
bokep eimi fukada
situs bokep jepang
nonton bokep indonesia
bokep inggris
bokep luna maya
bokep publik
download vidio bokep
bokep smo
simontok bokep
bokep massage jepang
bokep indonesia terbaru 2021
bokep indonesia terlengkap
bokep japan wife
bokep cut tari
bokep di kebun
bokep jepang terbaru
bokep terbaru viral
bokep anak sekolah
bokep indo live terbaru
bokep indo hotel
bokep portugal
bokep artis jepang
bokep hentai
bokep indo hd
fidio bokep
bokep abg indo
bokep ayah
bokep mahasiswa indo
bokep kakak adik
bokep ibu hamil
bokep terbaik
bokep afrika
video bokep indo
bokep indo terupdate
bokep brazzer
bokep brazzers
bokep arap
bokep indonesia live
link bokep indonesia
bokep remaja indonesia
bokep waria
bokep prancis
bokep pecah perawan
vidio bokep cina
bokep indo online
bokep lagi tidur
bokep gay
video bokep viral indonesia
bokep suami istri
bokep twiter
nonton video bokep indonesia
bokep jevang
bokep indo artis
bokep indo desah
bokep dikebun
"""bokep"
bokep kecil
bokep sd
bokep suster
film bokep india
bokep gratis
bokep indo hijab
bokep chinese
bokep crot dalam
bokep kebaya merah
bokep japanese wife
bokep jepang di paksa
aplikasi bokep
bokep jepang ibu tiri
bokep cina selingkuh
bokep komik
bokep japanese hot
link video bokep
bokep polwan
bokep luar
bokep porn
bokep ngintip
bokep prank
kumpulan bokep indo
bokep game
bokep japanese
bokep simontok
bokep sunda
bokep tkw indo
bokep xx
bokep naruto
indonesia viral bokep
bokep jakarta
bokep vcs
bokep indian
bokep ayang
bokep twitter terbaru
bokep viral twitter
bokep hot
bokep barat terbaru
bokep filipina
bokep onlyfans
vidio bokep viral
bokep binor
bokep model indonesia
nonton bokep
bokep indo new
bokep asia
bokep homo
bokep maria ozawa
bokep vina
bokep chubby
bokep sister
asian bokep
bokep memek tembem
bokep tetangga
vidio bokep terbaru
bokep mulus
indo viral bokep
bokep indo full hd
vidio bokep jepang
bokep artis indo
bokep momoka nishina
bokep pasuntri
bokep indo live show
bokep indo com
bokep nenek
thai bokep
bokep indonesia 2021
bokep dihotel
bokep twitter
bokep japan hd
streaming bokep
bokep bocah
xxxx bokep
bokep indonesia cantik
bokep jilmek
bokep blowjob
bokep indo terbaru 2021
bocil bokep
bokep ayam kampus
bokep sexy
bokep payudara besar
bokep bocil indo
bokep telegram
bokep simontox
gudang bokep indo
bokep australia
bokep indohot
bokep full
bokep indi
bokep amerika
bokep tante sange
bokep bo
bokep berjilbab
bokep brondong
bokep stw
link bokep indo
download bokep
bokep hewan
bokep org hamil
live bokep
bokep nagita slavina
bokep japanese mom
bokep tiktok
bokep tudung
bokep omom
bokep full indonesia
bokep montok
bokep mom hot
artis bokep jepang
bokep kanibal
bokep simotok
bokep no sensor
bokep 2021
bokep hot mom
bokep indonesa
download bokep indo terbaru
bokep 3gp
bokep skandal indo
bokep semi
bokep hot jepang
bokep japanese movie
bokep indonesia terbaru
bokep indonesia twitter
bokep si montok
bokep indonesia pelajar
bokep selingkuh
bokep janda
bokep bang bros
bokep mom
bokep tante jilbab
bokep jepang jav
bokep mango live
bokep jepang jv
bokep indo yang lagi viral
bokep indo live
video bokep china
bokep terbaru indonesia
bokep full indo
bokep tik tok
grup bokep telegram
bokep animal
streaming bokep indonesia
bokep download
bokep mahasiswa indonesia
bokep japanes
bokep barat full
video bokep hijab
twitter bokep viral
bokep abg
bokep indo terlengkap
bokep jepan
bokep jepang cantik
bokep dipaksa
film semi bokep
bokep cute
bokep mertua
bokep hamil
bokep olahraga
bokep sub indonesia
japanese bokep
bokep pijit jepang
bokep japanese massage
bokep jepang love story
video bokep indonesia viral
bokep tante indo
bokep japan hot
bokep madura
bokep indo
bokep viral indonesia terbaru
bokep viral tiktok
bokep tkw indonesia
bokep sange
bokep mexico
japan bokep
bokep indo lengkap
bokep anime 3d
bokep viral indo terbaru
bokep colmek indo
film bokep jepang
bokep artis korea
bokep viral 2021
vidio bokep hot
bokep indo semok
indo bokep
bokep smp
film bokep indonesia
bokep di mobil
bokep pramugari
bokep aura kasih
bokep asian
bokep indo crot
bokep waria indo
video viral bokep
foto bokep
bokep 18
www bokep
bokep spm
bokep pelajar
bokep tante montok
bokep indo twitter
bokep indo di hotel
bokep pink
xxx bokep jepang
bokep bocil
bokep kakek jepang
bokep outdoor
bokep pemerkosaan
bokep kontol besar
bokep terbaru
bokep selingkuh jepang
bokep italia
bokep nikita mirzani
bokep terupdate
bokep indo mahasiswi
bokep jav hd
video bokep gisel
hot bokep
video bokep simontok
bokep indo streaming
bokep lesbian
nonton video bokep indo
bokep indon
bokep mom indo
bokep jav mom
bokep jordi
bokep jepang sister
bokep korea terbaru
bokep ter update
bokep squirt
bokep indo anal
indonesia bokep terbaru
bokep hd
bokep yang lagi viral
bokep sma indonesia
bokep hd indo
web bokep
bokep barat
bokep hijab indo
bokep sugiono
bokep dmp
bokep indonesia full hd
bokep open bo
film bokep terbaru
bokep teen
nonton video bokep
bokep brutal
bokep indo durasi panjang
bokep movie
live bokep indo
bokep mom japan
gudang bokep
bokep hot barat
bokep perawat
bokep malay
bokep abg terbaru
bokep biarawati
bokep hotel
bokep jilbab indonesia
bokep barat hot
bokep adik kakak
bokep istriku
bokep jepang durasi panjang
video bokep thailand
bokep memek mulus
bokep mobile
semi bokep
bokep tante semok
bokep hijap
bokep info
bokep orng hamil
video bokep japan
bokep ingris
bokep ibu jepang
bokep india
bokep streaming indonesia
bokep di paksa
bokep jepang pemerkosaan
bokep baru indo
bokep crot di dalam
bokep sama hewan
bokep gemuk
bokep berazzer
bokep toket gede
bokep orang hamil
dowload bokep
bokep meguri
bokep lesbi indo
vidio bokep indo terbaru
web bokep indonesia
bokep masturbasi
bokep jilbab
bokep live
bokep melayu
bokep anak anak
bokep artis tik tok
bokep boruto
bokep indo tante
bokep update
bokep jepang di bus
bokep cantik
bokep janda muda
bokep jepang bus
bokep love story
bokep prank ojol
bokep latin
bokep di bus
vidio bokep indonesia terbaru
situs bokep
bokep nurul
bokep anak
bokep indo hot pw
video bokep jepang
bokep nene nene
bokep full hd
bokep bule
nonton bokep indonesia terbaru
bokep cipokan
bokep tailan
bokep jilbab sma
bokep jepang istri selingkuh
download video bokep indo terbaru
bokep cerita
bokep indonesia hot
video bokep terbaru indonesia
bokep ayu azhari
bokep colmek
download video bokep indo
bokep indonesia lengkap
flm bokep
bokep tante bohay
full bokep
bokep ngintip mandi
bokep pelajar indo
bokep anak sma
bokep japanese family
pidio bokep
bokep malam pertama
artis bokep
bokep indonesia jilbab
rumah bokep
bokep viral indo
bokep panas
download video bokep
streaming bokep terbaru
bokep korea no sensor
bokep pelajar indonesia
bokep perkosaan
bokep public
www bokep com
bokep skandal indonesia
bokep indo colmek
video bokep asia
bokep tante hot
bokep pns
bokep jepang java
bokep belatung
bokep semi korea
bokep di hotel
bokep mantap
download video bokep indonesia terbaru
bokep korea
bokep online
bokep mia
bokep luar negri
situs video bokep
bokep america
bokep idonesia
bokep ojol
bokep indo terbaru viral
bokep stw indonesia
bokep terbaru jepang
bokep enak
film bokep japanese
bokep jerman
bokep igo
bokep tanpa sensor
bokep miyabi
bokep mendesah
nonton bokep indo
bokep megu fujiura
bokep live indonesia
bokep arab
bokep indo lesbi
bokep miho ichiki
indo bokep terbaru
bokep dea only fans
pasar bokep
bokep sedarah
bokep indo update
bokep kakek sugiono
film bokep
video bokep anime
video bokep barat
bokep ketahuan
bokep live streaming
bokep anri okita
bokep indo janda
bokep malaysia
bokep mia khalifah
bokep brasil
bokep ometv
bokep+indonesia
bokep tante cantik
bokep big tits
flim bokep
video bokep jilbab
bokep kimcil
bokep indo baru
bokep mom and son
bokep indo hot
bokep hijab cantik
bokep indo viral
pilm bokep
bokep jepang massage
telegram bokep
video bokep korea
bokep istri selingkuh
bokep segar
website bokep indo
video bokep mom
bokep indo cantik
video bokep smp
bokep terbaru 2022
bokep tante
bokep mom barat
bokep terhot
bokep kesakitan
bokep snp
bokep indonesia vcs
bokep hitomi tanaka
bokep arab saudi
bokep hijab indonesia
bokep pakistan
bokep usa
bokep artis
bokep hijab terbaru
bokep indo jilbab
bokep force
pilem bokep
bokep jilbob
video bokep viral terbaru
bokep jawa
video bokep
bokep bus
bokep squid game
bokep di hutan
bokep memek
bokep indo lesbian
bokep indonesia online
bokep thai
bokep mahasiswa
bokep di kamar mandi
download video bokep indonesia
bokep ibu
link bokep indo terbaru
bokep jilat memek

----------


## setia888

bokep rusia
bokep mesum
video bokep artis indo
video bokep hot
bokep indo bacol
bokep crot
download film bokep
video bokep indonesia
bokep indo.com
ruang bokep
bokep dinar candy
bokep asd
bokep jepang family
bokep massage
bokep 3d
bokep full movie
apk bokep
bokep indo viral 2022
bokep pilipina
bokep tembem
video bokep terbaru
bokep japanese selingkuh
bokep selegram
bokep indonesia yang lagi viral
bokep jepang tanpa sensor
smp bokep
bokep nagita
bokep mlive
bokep jepang paksa
bokep tante terbaru
bokep gisel
bokep dewi persik
bokep taliban
bokep japan family
bokep korean
bokep muncrat
download bokep terbaru
bokep cupi cupita
bokep terbaru 2021
bokep indo yg lagi viral
bokep papua
bokep dukun cabul
jepang bokep
film bokep indo
indo bokep viral
video bokep jav
bokep tik tok viral
bokep anjing
bokep twitter indo
bokep japan selingkuh
video bokep viral
bokep fake taxi
bokep ojol terbaru
twitter bokep
bokep desah
bokep pengantin baru
bokep sarah viloid
bokep bandung
bokep ambiyah
bokep jepanese
bokep indonesia terbaru 2022
bokep negro
bokep father in law
bokep turki
bokep susu besar
bokep keluarga
bokep abg indonesia
film bokep barat
bokep indonesia lesbian
bokep model indo
bokep jepang full movie
bokep singapore
bokep xxxx
indonesia bokep viral
bokep sadis
bokep pantat besar
bokep ngewe
vidio bokep korea
bokep barat mom
bokep istri
bokep kuda
perawan bokep
bokep model
bokep brazil
bokep subtitle indonesia
bokep terapdet
kumpulan bokep indo terbaru
bokep ayu ting ting
bokep lesbian jepang
bokep indo threesome
bokep indonesia tante
bokep step sister
bokep japan
bokep terkini
bokep mama muda
bokep new
bokep cuy
nonton bokep online
bokep indonesia terbaru viral
bokep kontol gede
bokep pinay
bokep selebgram
bokep perkosa
bokep hot japan
bokep amp
bokep argentina
bokep karaoke
bokep tidur
video bokep rusia
bokep viral indonesia
thailand bokep
bokep indonesia 2022
bokep guru
bokep xnxx
sma bokep
bokep korea selatan
bokep hongkong
bokep taiwan
video bokep jepang terbaru
bokep manado
bokep imdo
bokep jepang
bokep jilbab viral
video bokep xnxx
video bokep tante
situs bokep indo terbaru
mom bokep
bokep pacar
bokep pijit plus
web bokep indo
bokep lagi viral
bokep indo toket gede
vidio bokep xnxx
streaming bokep indo terbaru
bokep xxx
bokep cosplay
bokep japanese love story
bokep indo sma
jilbab bokep
bokep vina garut
bokep indo terbaru
bokep spanyol
bokep nenen
bokep indonesia hd
bokep indonesi
bokep perawan indo
bokep daddy
bokep baru
bokep toge
video bokep artis
bokep artis tiktok
bokep janda indo
bokep jepang 2021
bokep jepang wife
vidio bokep indo
jordi bokep
bokep siskaee
bokep sma indo
bokep japan bus
bokep polisi
bokep ibu ibu
nonton bokep indo terbaru
bokep abg viral
korea bokep
bokep asian terbaru
bokep viral terbaru
hijab bokep
bokep artis indonesia
bokep jepang no sensor
bokep hijab
bokep tante indonesia
anime bokep
bokep pijit
bokep perselingkuhan
bokep thailan
bokep coli
viral bokep
bokep pijit indo
bokep kakek
bokep step mom
bokep bocah vs tante
bokep dea only
bokep mom jepang
bokep indo abg
bokep amatir
video bokep arab
bokep indonesia hijab
bokep sma terbaru
bokep jepang hd
bokep indo mendesah
bokep anak smp
bokep indonesia terupdate
bokep orgasme
bokep indo sange
bokep philipina
bokep jepang full
bokep ku
bokep paksa
bokep public agent
bokep lonte
bokep+indo
bokep indo
vidio bokep barat
bokep amatiran
situs bokep indonesia terbaru
bokep indo 2022
bokep korea hot
bokep indo vcs
slot ovo
bocoran jackpot gacor hari ini
slotovo: situs daftar slot online deposit ovo pulsa terbaru
situs daftar slot online deposit ovo pulsa terbaru
slot deposit ovo
slot deposit via ovo

----------


## setia888

game sabung ayam gacor tembak ikan uang asli slot cq9 mudah menang tips mix parlay game slot habanero idn poker ceme daftar akun slot 5000 daftar akun slot 10000 agen slot deposit 10rb agen slot deposit 5rb slot pragmatic deposit pulsa live casino deposit dana live casino deposit ovo live casino deposit gopay live casino deposit pulsa live casino deposit bank pg slot online joker123 deposit pulsa joker123 deposit dana joker123 deposit ovo joker123 deposit gopay joker123 deposit bank agen sbobet bola judi online deposit pulsa bola judi online deposit dana bola judi online deposit ovo bola judi online deposit bank bola judi online deposit gopay bola judi online deposit LinkAja situs judi bola parlay via pulsa situs judi bola parlay via dana situs judi bola parlay via ovo situs judi bola parlay via bank situs judi bola parlay via gopay situs judi bola parlay via LinkAja bandar bola bandar bola indonesia agen sbobet deposit tanpa potongan judi bola deposit pulsa terlengkap judi bola deposit dana terlengkap judi bola deposit ovo terlengkap judi bola deposit bank terlengkap judi bola deposit gopay terlengkap judi bola deposit LinkAja terlengkap agen judi bola terpercaya agen sbobet gacor bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya bandar slot piala dunia bandar slot online piala dunia judi bola terpercaya judi bola online bandar judi bola bandar judi bola online bandar judi bola deposit dana bandar judi bola piala dunia bandar judi slot piala dunia bandar judi bola slot deposit via dana bandar judi bola anti rungkat bandar judi bola anti rungkad bandar judi bola gacor judi online deposit via dana 5rb judi online deposit via dana 10rb agen sbo deposit pakai dana agen sbo deposit lewat dana agen sbo pakai dana sbo online deposit dana member baru sbo online deposit dana tanpa potongan sbo online terpercaya via dana agen sbo gacor via dana situs agen sbo gacor hari ini agen sbo gacor deposit dana daftar situs agen sbo pakai dana agen sbo gacor taruhan bola online judi bola sbobet cs setia888 link alternatif setia888 link sbobet terpercaya daftar sbobet terpercaya agen sbobet terpercaya agen sbo terbaik agen sbo termurah agen sbo terpercaya agen sbo agen sbobet indonesia situs sbobet gacor hari ini agen judi bola piala dunia agen bola piala dunia bola slot online terpercaya bola slot online bola judi online 24jam terpercaya bola judi online agen sbobet agen sbobet terlengkap agen sbobet terbaik agen sbobet piala dunia terpercaya agen sbobet piala dunia 2022 agen sbobet piala dunia daftar judi bola terpercaya agen judi bola terpercaya setia888 setia 888 link alternatif setia888 link alternatif setia 888 slot dana slot deposit dana slot deposit dana 5000 slot deposit dana 10000 slot deposit dana 5rb slot deposit dana 10rb slot deposit via dana slot deposit via dana slot deposit via dana 5000 slot deposit via dana 10000 slot deposit via dana 5rb slot deposit via dana 10rb slot deposit pakai dana slot deposit lewat dana slot pakai dana slot deposit dana member baru slot deposit dana tanpa potongan agen pragmatic slot via dana slot joker deposit dana slot pragmatic deposit dana slot pg soft gacor deposit dana daftar situs slot pakai dana situs slot gacor hari ini bandar online slot dana bet murah bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya bandar online deposit dana 5000 bandar online deposit dana 10000 bandar online deposit dana 5rb bandar online deposit dana 10rb bandar online deposit via dana bandar online deposit via dana bandar online deposit via dana 5000 bandar online deposit via dana 10000 bandar online deposit via dana 5rb bandar online deposit via dana 10rb bandar online deposit pakai dana bandar online deposit lewat dana bandar online pakai dana bandar online deposit dana member baru bandar online deposit dana tanpa potongan bandar online pragmatic slot via dana bandar online joker deposit dana bandar online pragmatic deposit dana bandar online pg soft gacor deposit dana daftar situs bandar online pakai dana bandar online slot dana bandar online slot deposit dana bandar online slot deposit dana 5000 bandar online slot deposit dana 10000 bandar online slot deposit dana 5rb bandar online slot deposit dana 10rb bandar online slot deposit via dana bandar online slot deposit via dana bandar online slot deposit via dana 5000 bandar online slot deposit via dana 10000 bandar online slot deposit via dana 5rb bandar online slot deposit via dana 10rb bandar online slot deposit pakai dana bandar online slot deposit lewat dana bandar online slot pakai dana bandar online slot deposit dana member baru bandar online slot deposit dana tanpa potongan bandar online agen pragmatic slot via dana bandar online slot joker deposit dana bandar online slot pragmatic deposit dana bandar online slot pg soft gacor deposit dana daftar situs slot pakai dana poker deposit gopay 5ribu terpercaya situs idn poker online terlengkap situs judi live casino terbaik situs slot deposit linkaja 10000 slot deposit dana 10000 tanpa potongan daftar slot deposit pulsa 10000 link judi slot deposit dana slot online deposit via pulsa agen judi slot gopay 5rb judi slot online ovo 5rb bandar judi slot online via pulsa agen slot deposit dana 5000 situs slot deposit pulsa 5000 situs slot deposit dana 5000 bo slot deposit gopay 5000 judi poker online deposit pulsa daftar situs slot online gopay bandar judi slot online terbaik agen slot deposit dana 2022 bandar judi slot linkaja 10rb agen judi slot online gopay daftar situs judi slot pulsa bo judi slot online terbaik agen judi slot via pulsa slot gacor via linkaja terbaik situs judi slot deposit dana judi slot deposit pulsa 10000 judi slot online deposit gopay 10rb slot online gacor via pulsa bandar judi poker deposit dana situs agen judi slot online situs slot online depo pulsa situs judi slot ovo 5000 cara deposit judi slot online agen slot gacor deposit ovo bandar judi slot deposit bank main slot online bonus melimpah situs slot deposit pulsa 10rb slot online terbaik terpercaya 2022 daftar slot online deposit ovo situs judi slot depo ovo judi slot online depo gopay agen judi bola online resmi bandar judi slot online via bank bandar judi slot deposit termurah agen judi tembak ikan terpercaya judi slot deposit dana gacor situs idn poker deposit tanpa potongan daftar slot online deposit linkaja agen judi slot deposit linkaja situs slot online pakai ovo judi slot online lewat linkaja situs judi online slot dana 10rb setia888 link alternatif setia 888 link alternatif setia888 login setia 888 login setia888 slot login setia 888 slot login situs judi online slot gacor website setia888 slot online gacor slot online situs slot gacor slot deposit crypto slot deposit via crypto slot deposit pakai crypto slot deposit lewat crypto slot deposit dengan crypto agen sbobet deposit dana agen sbobet deposit ovo agen sbobet deposit gopay agen sbobet deposit linkaja agen sbobet deposit pulsa agen sbobet deposit bank agen sbobet deposit crypto agen sbobet deposit via dana agen sbobet deposit via ovo agen sbobet deposit via linkaja agen sbobet deposit via pulsa agen sbobet deposit via bank agen sbobet deposit via crypto agen bola deposit dana agen bola deposit ovo agen bola deposit gopay agen bola deposit linkaja agen bola deposit pulsa agen bola deposit bank agen bola deposit crypto agen bola deposit via dana agen bola deposit via ovo agen bola deposit via linkaja agen bola deposit via pulsa agen bola deposit via bank agen bola deposit via crypto slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022 slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023 slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022 slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023 slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022 slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023 slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022 slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023 slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022 slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023 slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022 slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023 slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022 slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023 slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022 slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023 slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022 slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023 slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022 slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023 slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022 slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023 slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022 slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023 slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022 slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023 slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022 slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023 slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022 slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023 slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022 slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023 agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022 agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023 agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022 agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023 agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022 agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023 agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022 agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023 agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022 agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023 agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022 agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023 judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022 judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023 judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022 judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023 bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022 bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023 bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022 bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023 bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022 bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023 bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022 bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023 bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022 bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023 bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022 bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023 bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022 bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023 bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022 bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023 bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022 bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023 bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022 bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023 bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022 bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023 bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022 bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023 bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022 bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023 bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022 bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023 bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022 bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023 bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022 bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023 daftar slot dana agen slot dana gacor bandar slot pulsa tanpa potongan pragmatic slot agen terbaik situs slot habanero tergacor slot pgsoft profit tahun ini slot minimal deposit pulsa termurah daftar situs slot gacor 5000 pulsa tanpa turnover agen slot gacor vip daftar akun slot mesin slot online slot pragmatic play indonesia situs slot spadegaming situs slot playtech situs slot habanero slot online slot online ringan menang judi slot online website judi slot slot dengan bonus terbesar permainan slot bonus judi online hoki main slot pragmatic sport online judi sport online judi sport permainan judi online

----------


## setia888

game sabung ayam gacor
tembak ikan uang asli
slot cq9 mudah menang
tips mix parlay
game slot habanero
idn poker ceme
daftar akun slot 5000
daftar akun slot 10000
agen slot deposit 10rb
agen slot deposit 5rb
slot pragmatic deposit pulsa
live casino deposit dana
live casino deposit ovo
live casino deposit gopay
live casino deposit pulsa
live casino deposit bank
pg slot online
joker123 deposit pulsa
joker123 deposit dana
joker123 deposit ovo
joker123 deposit gopay
joker123 deposit bank
agen sbobet
bola judi online deposit pulsa
bola judi online deposit dana
bola judi online deposit ovo
bola judi online deposit bank
bola judi online deposit gopay
bola judi online deposit LinkAja
situs judi bola parlay via pulsa
situs judi bola parlay via dana
situs judi bola parlay via ovo
situs judi bola parlay via bank
situs judi bola parlay via gopay
situs judi bola parlay via LinkAja
bandar bola
bandar bola indonesia
agen sbobet deposit tanpa potongan
judi bola deposit pulsa terlengkap
judi bola deposit dana terlengkap
judi bola deposit ovo terlengkap
judi bola deposit bank terlengkap
judi bola deposit gopay terlengkap
judi bola deposit LinkAja terlengkap
agen judi bola terpercaya
agen sbobet gacor
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar slot piala dunia
bandar slot online piala dunia
judi bola terpercaya
judi bola online
bandar judi bola
bandar judi bola online
bandar judi bola deposit dana
bandar judi bola piala dunia
bandar judi slot piala dunia
bandar judi bola slot deposit via dana
bandar judi bola anti rungkat
bandar judi bola anti rungkad
bandar judi bola gacor
judi online deposit via dana 5rb
judi online deposit via dana 10rb
agen sbo deposit pakai dana
agen sbo deposit lewat dana
agen sbo pakai dana
sbo online deposit dana member baru
sbo online deposit dana tanpa potongan
sbo online terpercaya via dana
agen sbo gacor via dana
situs agen sbo gacor hari ini
agen sbo gacor deposit dana
daftar situs agen sbo pakai dana
agen sbo gacor
taruhan bola online
judi bola sbobet
cs setia888
link alternatif setia888
link sbobet terpercaya
daftar sbobet terpercaya
agen sbobet terpercaya
agen sbo terbaik
agen sbo termurah
agen sbo terpercaya
agen sbo
agen sbobet indonesia
situs sbobet gacor hari ini
agen judi bola piala dunia
agen bola piala dunia
bola slot online terpercaya
bola slot online
bola judi online 24jam terpercaya
bola judi online
agen sbobet
agen sbobet terlengkap
agen sbobet terbaik
agen sbobet piala dunia terpercaya
agen sbobet piala dunia 2022
agen sbobet piala dunia
daftar judi bola terpercaya
agen judi bola terpercaya
setia888
setia 888
link alternatif setia888
link alternatif setia 888
slot dana
slot deposit dana
slot deposit dana 5000
slot deposit dana 10000
slot deposit dana 5rb
slot deposit dana 10rb
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana 5000
slot deposit via dana 10000
slot deposit via dana 5rb
slot deposit via dana 10rb
slot deposit pakai dana
slot deposit lewat dana
slot pakai dana
slot deposit dana member baru
slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
agen pragmatic slot via dana
slot joker deposit dana
slot pragmatic deposit dana
slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
situs slot gacor hari ini
bandar online slot dana bet murah
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar online deposit dana 5000
bandar online deposit dana 10000
bandar online deposit dana 5rb
bandar online deposit dana 10rb
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana 5000
bandar online deposit via dana 10000
bandar online deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online deposit pakai dana
bandar online deposit lewat dana
bandar online pakai dana
bandar online deposit dana member baru
bandar online deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online joker deposit dana
bandar online pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs bandar online pakai dana
bandar online slot dana
bandar online slot deposit dana
bandar online slot deposit dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit lewat dana
bandar online slot pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit dana member baru
bandar online slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online agen pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online slot joker deposit dana
bandar online slot pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
poker deposit gopay 5ribu terpercaya
situs idn poker online terlengkap
situs judi live casino terbaik
situs slot deposit linkaja 10000
slot deposit dana 10000 tanpa potongan
daftar slot deposit pulsa 10000
link judi slot deposit dana
slot online deposit via pulsa
agen judi slot gopay 5rb
judi slot online ovo 5rb
bandar judi slot online via pulsa
agen slot deposit dana 5000
situs slot deposit pulsa 5000
situs slot deposit dana 5000
bo slot deposit gopay 5000
judi poker online deposit pulsa
daftar situs slot online gopay
bandar judi slot online terbaik
agen slot deposit dana 2022
bandar judi slot linkaja 10rb
agen judi slot online gopay
daftar situs judi slot pulsa
bo judi slot online terbaik
agen judi slot via pulsa
slot gacor via linkaja terbaik
situs judi slot deposit dana
judi slot deposit pulsa 10000
judi slot online deposit gopay 10rb
slot online gacor via pulsa
bandar judi poker deposit dana
situs agen judi slot online
situs slot online depo pulsa
situs judi slot ovo 5000
cara deposit judi slot online
agen slot gacor deposit ovo
bandar judi slot deposit bank
main slot online bonus melimpah
situs slot deposit pulsa 10rb
slot online terbaik terpercaya 2022
daftar slot online deposit ovo
situs judi slot depo ovo
judi slot online depo gopay
agen judi bola online resmi
bandar judi slot online via bank
bandar judi slot deposit termurah
agen judi tembak ikan terpercaya
judi slot deposit dana gacor
situs idn poker deposit tanpa potongan
daftar slot online deposit linkaja
agen judi slot deposit linkaja
situs slot online pakai ovo
judi slot online lewat linkaja
situs judi online slot dana 10rb
setia888 link alternatif
setia 888 link alternatif
setia888 login
setia 888 login
setia888 slot login
setia 888 slot login
situs judi online
slot gacor
website setia888
slot online gacor
slot online
situs slot gacor
slot deposit crypto
slot deposit via crypto
slot deposit pakai crypto
slot deposit lewat crypto
slot deposit dengan crypto
agen sbobet deposit dana
agen sbobet deposit ovo
agen sbobet deposit gopay
agen sbobet deposit linkaja
agen sbobet deposit pulsa
agen sbobet deposit bank
agen sbobet deposit crypto
agen sbobet deposit via dana
agen sbobet deposit via ovo
agen sbobet deposit via linkaja
agen sbobet deposit via pulsa
agen sbobet deposit via bank
agen sbobet deposit via crypto
agen bola deposit dana
agen bola deposit ovo
agen bola deposit gopay
agen bola deposit linkaja
agen bola deposit pulsa
agen bola deposit bank
agen bola deposit crypto
agen bola deposit via dana
agen bola deposit via ovo
agen bola deposit via linkaja
agen bola deposit via pulsa
agen bola deposit via bank
agen bola deposit via crypto
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
daftar slot dana
agen slot dana gacor
bandar slot pulsa tanpa potongan
pragmatic slot agen terbaik
situs slot habanero tergacor
slot pgsoft profit tahun ini
slot minimal deposit pulsa termurah
daftar situs slot gacor 5000
pulsa tanpa turnover
agen slot gacor vip
daftar akun slot
mesin slot online
slot pragmatic play indonesia
situs slot spadegaming
situs slot playtech
situs slot habanero
slot online
slot online ringan menang
judi slot online
website judi slot
slot dengan bonus terbesar
permainan slot
bonus judi online
hoki main slot pragmatic
sport online
judi sport online
judi sport
permainan judi online

----------


## setia888

game sabung ayam gacor
tembak ikan uang asli
slot cq9 mudah menang
tips mix parlay
game slot habanero
idn poker ceme
daftar akun slot 5000
daftar akun slot 10000
agen slot deposit 10rb
agen slot deposit 5rb
slot pragmatic deposit pulsa
live casino deposit dana
live casino deposit ovo
live casino deposit gopay
live casino deposit pulsa
live casino deposit bank
pg slot online
joker123 deposit pulsa
joker123 deposit dana
joker123 deposit ovo
joker123 deposit gopay
joker123 deposit bank
agen sbobet
bola judi online deposit pulsa
bola judi online deposit dana
bola judi online deposit ovo
bola judi online deposit bank
bola judi online deposit gopay
bola judi online deposit LinkAja
situs judi bola parlay via pulsa
situs judi bola parlay via dana
situs judi bola parlay via ovo
situs judi bola parlay via bank
situs judi bola parlay via gopay
situs judi bola parlay via LinkAja
bandar bola
bandar bola indonesia
agen sbobet deposit tanpa potongan
judi bola deposit pulsa terlengkap
judi bola deposit dana terlengkap
judi bola deposit ovo terlengkap
judi bola deposit bank terlengkap
judi bola deposit gopay terlengkap
judi bola deposit LinkAja terlengkap
agen judi bola terpercaya
agen sbobet gacor
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar slot piala dunia
bandar slot online piala dunia
judi bola terpercaya
judi bola online
bandar judi bola
bandar judi bola online
bandar judi bola deposit dana
bandar judi bola piala dunia
bandar judi slot piala dunia
bandar judi bola slot deposit via dana
bandar judi bola anti rungkat
bandar judi bola anti rungkad
bandar judi bola gacor
judi online deposit via dana 5rb
judi online deposit via dana 10rb
agen sbo deposit pakai dana
agen sbo deposit lewat dana
agen sbo pakai dana
sbo online deposit dana member baru
sbo online deposit dana tanpa potongan
sbo online terpercaya via dana
agen sbo gacor via dana
situs agen sbo gacor hari ini
agen sbo gacor deposit dana
daftar situs agen sbo pakai dana
agen sbo gacor
taruhan bola online
judi bola sbobet
cs setia888
link alternatif setia888
link sbobet terpercaya
daftar sbobet terpercaya
agen sbobet terpercaya
agen sbo terbaik
agen sbo termurah
agen sbo terpercaya
agen sbo
agen sbobet indonesia
situs sbobet gacor hari ini
agen judi bola piala dunia
agen bola piala dunia
bola slot online terpercaya
bola slot online
bola judi online 24jam terpercaya
bola judi online
agen sbobet
agen sbobet terlengkap
agen sbobet terbaik
agen sbobet piala dunia terpercaya
agen sbobet piala dunia 2022
agen sbobet piala dunia
daftar judi bola terpercaya
agen judi bola terpercaya
setia888
setia 888
link alternatif setia888
link alternatif setia 888
slot dana
slot deposit dana
slot deposit dana 5000
slot deposit dana 10000
slot deposit dana 5rb
slot deposit dana 10rb
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana 5000
slot deposit via dana 10000
slot deposit via dana 5rb
slot deposit via dana 10rb
slot deposit pakai dana
slot deposit lewat dana
slot pakai dana
slot deposit dana member baru
slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
agen pragmatic slot via dana
slot joker deposit dana
slot pragmatic deposit dana
slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
situs slot gacor hari ini
bandar online slot dana bet murah
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar online deposit dana 5000
bandar online deposit dana 10000
bandar online deposit dana 5rb
bandar online deposit dana 10rb
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana 5000
bandar online deposit via dana 10000
bandar online deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online deposit pakai dana
bandar online deposit lewat dana
bandar online pakai dana
bandar online deposit dana member baru
bandar online deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online joker deposit dana
bandar online pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs bandar online pakai dana
bandar online slot dana
bandar online slot deposit dana
bandar online slot deposit dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit lewat dana
bandar online slot pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit dana member baru
bandar online slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online agen pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online slot joker deposit dana
bandar online slot pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
poker deposit gopay 5ribu terpercaya
situs idn poker online terlengkap
situs judi live casino terbaik
situs slot deposit linkaja 10000
slot deposit dana 10000 tanpa potongan
daftar slot deposit pulsa 10000
link judi slot deposit dana
slot online deposit via pulsa
agen judi slot gopay 5rb
judi slot online ovo 5rb
bandar judi slot online via pulsa
agen slot deposit dana 5000
situs slot deposit pulsa 5000
situs slot deposit dana 5000
bo slot deposit gopay 5000
judi poker online deposit pulsa
daftar situs slot online gopay
bandar judi slot online terbaik
agen slot deposit dana 2022
bandar judi slot linkaja 10rb
agen judi slot online gopay
daftar situs judi slot pulsa
bo judi slot online terbaik
agen judi slot via pulsa
slot gacor via linkaja terbaik
situs judi slot deposit dana
judi slot deposit pulsa 10000
judi slot online deposit gopay 10rb
slot online gacor via pulsa
bandar judi poker deposit dana
situs agen judi slot online
situs slot online depo pulsa
situs judi slot ovo 5000
cara deposit judi slot online
agen slot gacor deposit ovo
bandar judi slot deposit bank
main slot online bonus melimpah
situs slot deposit pulsa 10rb
slot online terbaik terpercaya 2022
daftar slot online deposit ovo
situs judi slot depo ovo
judi slot online depo gopay
agen judi bola online resmi
bandar judi slot online via bank
bandar judi slot deposit termurah
agen judi tembak ikan terpercaya
judi slot deposit dana gacor
situs idn poker deposit tanpa potongan
daftar slot online deposit linkaja
agen judi slot deposit linkaja
situs slot online pakai ovo
judi slot online lewat linkaja
situs judi online slot dana 10rb
setia888 link alternatif
setia 888 link alternatif
setia888 login
setia 888 login
setia888 slot login
setia 888 slot login
situs judi online
slot gacor
website setia888
slot online gacor
slot online
situs slot gacor
slot deposit crypto
slot deposit via crypto
slot deposit pakai crypto
slot deposit lewat crypto
slot deposit dengan crypto
agen sbobet deposit dana
agen sbobet deposit ovo
agen sbobet deposit gopay
agen sbobet deposit linkaja
agen sbobet deposit pulsa
agen sbobet deposit bank
agen sbobet deposit crypto
agen sbobet deposit via dana
agen sbobet deposit via ovo
agen sbobet deposit via linkaja
agen sbobet deposit via pulsa
agen sbobet deposit via bank
agen sbobet deposit via crypto
agen bola deposit dana
agen bola deposit ovo
agen bola deposit gopay
agen bola deposit linkaja
agen bola deposit pulsa
agen bola deposit bank
agen bola deposit crypto
agen bola deposit via dana
agen bola deposit via ovo
agen bola deposit via linkaja
agen bola deposit via pulsa
agen bola deposit via bank
agen bola deposit via crypto
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
daftar slot dana
agen slot dana gacor
bandar slot pulsa tanpa potongan
pragmatic slot agen terbaik
situs slot habanero tergacor
slot pgsoft profit tahun ini
slot minimal deposit pulsa termurah
daftar situs slot gacor 5000
pulsa tanpa turnover
agen slot gacor vip
daftar akun slot
mesin slot online
slot pragmatic play indonesia
situs slot spadegaming
situs slot playtech
situs slot habanero
slot online
slot online ringan menang
judi slot online
website judi slot
slot dengan bonus terbesar
permainan slot
bonus judi online
hoki main slot pragmatic
sport online
judi sport online
judi sport
permainan judi online

----------


## setia888

game sabung ayam gacor
tembak ikan uang asli
slot cq9 mudah menang
tips mix parlay
game slot habanero
idn poker ceme
daftar akun slot 5000
daftar akun slot 10000
agen slot deposit 10rb
agen slot deposit 5rb
slot pragmatic deposit pulsa
live casino deposit dana
live casino deposit ovo
live casino deposit gopay
live casino deposit pulsa
live casino deposit bank
pg slot online
joker123 deposit pulsa
joker123 deposit dana
joker123 deposit ovo
joker123 deposit gopay
joker123 deposit bank
agen sbobet
bola judi online deposit pulsa
bola judi online deposit dana
bola judi online deposit ovo
bola judi online deposit bank
bola judi online deposit gopay
bola judi online deposit LinkAja
situs judi bola parlay via pulsa
situs judi bola parlay via dana
situs judi bola parlay via ovo
situs judi bola parlay via bank
situs judi bola parlay via gopay
situs judi bola parlay via LinkAja
bandar bola
bandar bola indonesia
agen sbobet deposit tanpa potongan
judi bola deposit pulsa terlengkap
judi bola deposit dana terlengkap
judi bola deposit ovo terlengkap
judi bola deposit bank terlengkap
judi bola deposit gopay terlengkap
judi bola deposit LinkAja terlengkap
agen judi bola terpercaya
agen sbobet gacor
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar slot piala dunia
bandar slot online piala dunia
judi bola terpercaya
judi bola online
bandar judi bola
bandar judi bola online
bandar judi bola deposit dana
bandar judi bola piala dunia
bandar judi slot piala dunia
bandar judi bola slot deposit via dana
bandar judi bola anti rungkat
bandar judi bola anti rungkad
bandar judi bola gacor
judi online deposit via dana 5rb
judi online deposit via dana 10rb
agen sbo deposit pakai dana
agen sbo deposit lewat dana
agen sbo pakai dana
sbo online deposit dana member baru
sbo online deposit dana tanpa potongan
sbo online terpercaya via dana
agen sbo gacor via dana
situs agen sbo gacor hari ini
agen sbo gacor deposit dana
daftar situs agen sbo pakai dana
agen sbo gacor
taruhan bola online
judi bola sbobet
cs setia888
link alternatif setia888
link sbobet terpercaya
daftar sbobet terpercaya
agen sbobet terpercaya
agen sbo terbaik
agen sbo termurah
agen sbo terpercaya
agen sbo
agen sbobet indonesia
situs sbobet gacor hari ini
agen judi bola piala dunia
agen bola piala dunia
bola slot online terpercaya
bola slot online
bola judi online 24jam terpercaya
bola judi online
agen sbobet
agen sbobet terlengkap
agen sbobet terbaik
agen sbobet piala dunia terpercaya
agen sbobet piala dunia 2022
agen sbobet piala dunia
daftar judi bola terpercaya
agen judi bola terpercaya
setia888
setia 888
link alternatif setia888
link alternatif setia 888
slot dana
slot deposit dana
slot deposit dana 5000
slot deposit dana 10000
slot deposit dana 5rb
slot deposit dana 10rb
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana 5000
slot deposit via dana 10000
slot deposit via dana 5rb
slot deposit via dana 10rb
slot deposit pakai dana
slot deposit lewat dana
slot pakai dana
slot deposit dana member baru
slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
agen pragmatic slot via dana
slot joker deposit dana
slot pragmatic deposit dana
slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
situs slot gacor hari ini
bandar online slot dana bet murah
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar online deposit dana 5000
bandar online deposit dana 10000
bandar online deposit dana 5rb
bandar online deposit dana 10rb
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana 5000
bandar online deposit via dana 10000
bandar online deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online deposit pakai dana
bandar online deposit lewat dana
bandar online pakai dana
bandar online deposit dana member baru
bandar online deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online joker deposit dana
bandar online pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs bandar online pakai dana
bandar online slot dana
bandar online slot deposit dana
bandar online slot deposit dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit lewat dana
bandar online slot pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit dana member baru
bandar online slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online agen pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online slot joker deposit dana
bandar online slot pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
poker deposit gopay 5ribu terpercaya
situs idn poker online terlengkap
situs judi live casino terbaik
situs slot deposit linkaja 10000
slot deposit dana 10000 tanpa potongan
daftar slot deposit pulsa 10000
link judi slot deposit dana
slot online deposit via pulsa
agen judi slot gopay 5rb
judi slot online ovo 5rb
bandar judi slot online via pulsa
agen slot deposit dana 5000
situs slot deposit pulsa 5000
situs slot deposit dana 5000
bo slot deposit gopay 5000
judi poker online deposit pulsa
daftar situs slot online gopay
bandar judi slot online terbaik
agen slot deposit dana 2022
bandar judi slot linkaja 10rb
agen judi slot online gopay
daftar situs judi slot pulsa
bo judi slot online terbaik
agen judi slot via pulsa
slot gacor via linkaja terbaik
situs judi slot deposit dana
judi slot deposit pulsa 10000
judi slot online deposit gopay 10rb
slot online gacor via pulsa
bandar judi poker deposit dana
situs agen judi slot online
situs slot online depo pulsa
situs judi slot ovo 5000
cara deposit judi slot online
agen slot gacor deposit ovo
bandar judi slot deposit bank
main slot online bonus melimpah
situs slot deposit pulsa 10rb
slot online terbaik terpercaya 2022
daftar slot online deposit ovo
situs judi slot depo ovo
judi slot online depo gopay
agen judi bola online resmi
bandar judi slot online via bank
bandar judi slot deposit termurah
agen judi tembak ikan terpercaya
judi slot deposit dana gacor
situs idn poker deposit tanpa potongan
daftar slot online deposit linkaja
agen judi slot deposit linkaja
situs slot online pakai ovo
judi slot online lewat linkaja
situs judi online slot dana 10rb
setia888 link alternatif
setia 888 link alternatif
setia888 login
setia 888 login
setia888 slot login
setia 888 slot login
situs judi online
slot gacor
website setia888
slot online gacor
slot online
situs slot gacor
slot deposit crypto
slot deposit via crypto
slot deposit pakai crypto
slot deposit lewat crypto
slot deposit dengan crypto
agen sbobet deposit dana
agen sbobet deposit ovo
agen sbobet deposit gopay
agen sbobet deposit linkaja
agen sbobet deposit pulsa
agen sbobet deposit bank
agen sbobet deposit crypto
agen sbobet deposit via dana
agen sbobet deposit via ovo
agen sbobet deposit via linkaja
agen sbobet deposit via pulsa
agen sbobet deposit via bank
agen sbobet deposit via crypto
agen bola deposit dana
agen bola deposit ovo
agen bola deposit gopay
agen bola deposit linkaja
agen bola deposit pulsa
agen bola deposit bank
agen bola deposit crypto
agen bola deposit via dana
agen bola deposit via ovo
agen bola deposit via linkaja
agen bola deposit via pulsa
agen bola deposit via bank
agen bola deposit via crypto
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
daftar slot dana
agen slot dana gacor
bandar slot pulsa tanpa potongan
pragmatic slot agen terbaik
situs slot habanero tergacor
slot pgsoft profit tahun ini
slot minimal deposit pulsa termurah
daftar situs slot gacor 5000
pulsa tanpa turnover
agen slot gacor vip
daftar akun slot
mesin slot online
slot pragmatic play indonesia
situs slot spadegaming
situs slot playtech
situs slot habanero
slot online
slot online ringan menang
judi slot online
website judi slot
slot dengan bonus terbesar
permainan slot
bonus judi online
hoki main slot pragmatic
sport online
judi sport online
judi sport
permainan judi online

----------


## setia888

game sabung ayam gacor
tembak ikan uang asli
slot cq9 mudah menang
tips mix parlay
game slot habanero
idn poker ceme
daftar akun slot 5000
daftar akun slot 10000
agen slot deposit 10rb
agen slot deposit 5rb
slot pragmatic deposit pulsa
live casino deposit dana
live casino deposit ovo
live casino deposit gopay
live casino deposit pulsa
live casino deposit bank
pg slot online
joker123 deposit pulsa
joker123 deposit dana
joker123 deposit ovo
joker123 deposit gopay
joker123 deposit bank
agen sbobet
bola judi online deposit pulsa
bola judi online deposit dana
bola judi online deposit ovo
bola judi online deposit bank
bola judi online deposit gopay
bola judi online deposit LinkAja
situs judi bola parlay via pulsa
situs judi bola parlay via dana
situs judi bola parlay via ovo
situs judi bola parlay via bank
situs judi bola parlay via gopay
situs judi bola parlay via LinkAja
bandar bola
bandar bola indonesia
agen sbobet deposit tanpa potongan
judi bola deposit pulsa terlengkap
judi bola deposit dana terlengkap
judi bola deposit ovo terlengkap
judi bola deposit bank terlengkap
judi bola deposit gopay terlengkap
judi bola deposit LinkAja terlengkap
agen judi bola terpercaya
agen sbobet gacor
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar slot piala dunia
bandar slot online piala dunia
judi bola terpercaya
judi bola online
bandar judi bola
bandar judi bola online
bandar judi bola deposit dana
bandar judi bola piala dunia
bandar judi slot piala dunia
bandar judi bola slot deposit via dana
bandar judi bola anti rungkat
bandar judi bola anti rungkad
bandar judi bola gacor
judi online deposit via dana 5rb
judi online deposit via dana 10rb
agen sbo deposit pakai dana
agen sbo deposit lewat dana
agen sbo pakai dana
sbo online deposit dana member baru
sbo online deposit dana tanpa potongan
sbo online terpercaya via dana
agen sbo gacor via dana
situs agen sbo gacor hari ini
agen sbo gacor deposit dana
daftar situs agen sbo pakai dana
agen sbo gacor
taruhan bola online
judi bola sbobet
cs setia888
link alternatif setia888
link sbobet terpercaya
daftar sbobet terpercaya
agen sbobet terpercaya
agen sbo terbaik
agen sbo termurah
agen sbo terpercaya
agen sbo
agen sbobet indonesia
situs sbobet gacor hari ini
agen judi bola piala dunia
agen bola piala dunia
bola slot online terpercaya
bola slot online
bola judi online 24jam terpercaya
bola judi online
agen sbobet
agen sbobet terlengkap
agen sbobet terbaik
agen sbobet piala dunia terpercaya
agen sbobet piala dunia 2022
agen sbobet piala dunia
daftar judi bola terpercaya
agen judi bola terpercaya
setia888
setia 888
link alternatif setia888
link alternatif setia 888
slot dana
slot deposit dana
slot deposit dana 5000
slot deposit dana 10000
slot deposit dana 5rb
slot deposit dana 10rb
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana 5000
slot deposit via dana 10000
slot deposit via dana 5rb
slot deposit via dana 10rb
slot deposit pakai dana
slot deposit lewat dana
slot pakai dana
slot deposit dana member baru
slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
agen pragmatic slot via dana
slot joker deposit dana
slot pragmatic deposit dana
slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
situs slot gacor hari ini
bandar online slot dana bet murah
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar online deposit dana 5000
bandar online deposit dana 10000
bandar online deposit dana 5rb
bandar online deposit dana 10rb
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana 5000
bandar online deposit via dana 10000
bandar online deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online deposit pakai dana
bandar online deposit lewat dana
bandar online pakai dana
bandar online deposit dana member baru
bandar online deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online joker deposit dana
bandar online pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs bandar online pakai dana
bandar online slot dana
bandar online slot deposit dana
bandar online slot deposit dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit lewat dana
bandar online slot pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit dana member baru
bandar online slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online agen pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online slot joker deposit dana
bandar online slot pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
poker deposit gopay 5ribu terpercaya
situs idn poker online terlengkap
situs judi live casino terbaik
situs slot deposit linkaja 10000
slot deposit dana 10000 tanpa potongan
daftar slot deposit pulsa 10000
link judi slot deposit dana
slot online deposit via pulsa
agen judi slot gopay 5rb
judi slot online ovo 5rb
bandar judi slot online via pulsa
agen slot deposit dana 5000
situs slot deposit pulsa 5000
situs slot deposit dana 5000
bo slot deposit gopay 5000
judi poker online deposit pulsa
daftar situs slot online gopay
bandar judi slot online terbaik
agen slot deposit dana 2022
bandar judi slot linkaja 10rb
agen judi slot online gopay
daftar situs judi slot pulsa
bo judi slot online terbaik
agen judi slot via pulsa
slot gacor via linkaja terbaik
situs judi slot deposit dana
judi slot deposit pulsa 10000
judi slot online deposit gopay 10rb
slot online gacor via pulsa
bandar judi poker deposit dana
situs agen judi slot online
situs slot online depo pulsa
situs judi slot ovo 5000
cara deposit judi slot online
agen slot gacor deposit ovo
bandar judi slot deposit bank
main slot online bonus melimpah
situs slot deposit pulsa 10rb
slot online terbaik terpercaya 2022
daftar slot online deposit ovo
situs judi slot depo ovo
judi slot online depo gopay
agen judi bola online resmi
bandar judi slot online via bank
bandar judi slot deposit termurah
agen judi tembak ikan terpercaya
judi slot deposit dana gacor
situs idn poker deposit tanpa potongan
daftar slot online deposit linkaja
agen judi slot deposit linkaja
situs slot online pakai ovo
judi slot online lewat linkaja
situs judi online slot dana 10rb
setia888 link alternatif
setia 888 link alternatif
setia888 login
setia 888 login
setia888 slot login
setia 888 slot login
situs judi online
slot gacor
website setia888
slot online gacor
slot online
situs slot gacor
slot deposit crypto
slot deposit via crypto
slot deposit pakai crypto
slot deposit lewat crypto
slot deposit dengan crypto
agen sbobet deposit dana
agen sbobet deposit ovo
agen sbobet deposit gopay
agen sbobet deposit linkaja
agen sbobet deposit pulsa
agen sbobet deposit bank
agen sbobet deposit crypto
agen sbobet deposit via dana
agen sbobet deposit via ovo
agen sbobet deposit via linkaja
agen sbobet deposit via pulsa
agen sbobet deposit via bank
agen sbobet deposit via crypto
agen bola deposit dana
agen bola deposit ovo
agen bola deposit gopay
agen bola deposit linkaja
agen bola deposit pulsa
agen bola deposit bank
agen bola deposit crypto
agen bola deposit via dana
agen bola deposit via ovo
agen bola deposit via linkaja
agen bola deposit via pulsa
agen bola deposit via bank
agen bola deposit via crypto
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
daftar slot dana
agen slot dana gacor
bandar slot pulsa tanpa potongan
pragmatic slot agen terbaik
situs slot habanero tergacor
slot pgsoft profit tahun ini

----------


## setia888

slot minimal deposit pulsa termurah
daftar situs slot gacor 5000
pulsa tanpa turnover
agen slot gacor vip
daftar akun slot
mesin slot online
slot pragmatic play indonesia
situs slot spadegaming
situs slot playtech
situs slot habanero
slot online
slot online ringan menang
judi slot online
website judi slot
slot dengan bonus terbesar
permainan slot
bonus judi online
hoki main slot pragmatic
sport online
judi sport online
judi sport
permainan judi online

----------


## setia888

porn mom
porn movie
film porn
movie porn
porn twitter
hentai porn
japanese porn
film porn barat
porn video
hot porn
bintang porn
porn japanese
your porn
porn movies
porn jav
korea porn
jav porn
comic porn
rape porn
porn star
porn japan
3d porn
gay porn
porn indonesia
porn o
porn hd
xxnx porn
korean porn video
tiktok porn
video porn
thailand porn
situs porn
video porn indonesia
massage porn
live porn
porn korea
malay porn
bbw porn
lesbian porn
japanese mom porn
porn site
free porn sexs
chinese porn
ixxx porn
teen porn
porn pics
porn game
xxx porn
video porn cina
youngster porn
porn hub.com
porn vidio
thai porn
free porn
hijab porn
porn sex
porn tube
porn
hd porn
zoo porn
porn jepang
sexy porn
china porn
porn xxx
jilbab porn
life porn
mom porn
you porn
xnxx com porn
free porn video
indo porn
korean porn
asian porn
yandex porn
xnxx videos porn
porn hub
sex porn
twitter porn
porn dude
anime porn
jav hd porn
sexs porn
indonesia porn video
pinay porn
porn games
japan porn
xnxx porn
indian porn
porn indo
pregnant porn
porn comic
foto porn
indonesia porn
animal porn
xhamster porn
porn videos
japanese massage porn
mia khalifa porn
indonesian porn
tube porn
bokep semok
video bokep jepang selingkuh
bokep japan movie
bokep smk
bokep dokter
bokep cadar
bokep bacol
bokep taxi
bokep meguri fujiura
bokep pijet
viral bokep indo
bokep japan baru
bokep mia khalifa
bokep smp viral
link bokep terbaru
alamat bokep
bokep sepong
bokep indo ojol
bokep video
bokep adik
nonton bokep terbaru
vidio bokep
game bokep
bokep masage
situs bokep terbaru
bokep gay indonesia
viral bokep indonesia
bokep streaming
bokep hot japanese
bokep barat cantik
bokep anak kecil
bokep rame rame
xxx bokep
kumpulan bokep indonesia
xnxx bokep korea
bokep indo toge
komik bokep
bokep gojek
bokep lokal
bokep bigo
streaming video bokep
bokep semi jepang
bokep yua mikami
bokep terbaru indo
bokep indo selingkuh
bokep indo montok
www bokep indo com
bokep indo perawan
bokep yoga
bokep indo mesum
bokep korea hd
play bokep
link bokep
bokep jepang mom
bokep
bokep.
bokep jepang subtitle indonesia
bokep lunamaya
video bokep selingkuh
bokep japanese bus
bokep sma
bokep film
video bokep japanese
bokep tante jepang
bokep korea cantik
bokep vidio
bokep jpg
jav bokep
bokep ciuman
bokep twitter viral
bokep janda montok
bokep susu gede
film bokep thailand
bokep tante girang
bokep mandi
bokep 2022
bokep indonesia viral terbaru
bokep jilbab twitter
situs bokep indonesia
bokep smu
streaming bokep indo
bokep live show
bokep mahasiswi
bokep indonesia vs bule
video bokep pemerkosaan
bokep jepang big tits
bokep artis india
bokep tarzan
bokep tante vs ponakan
bokep cina
bokep threesome
bokep indo terbaru 2022
bokep om om
twitter bokep indo
bokep blonde
bokep gendut
film bokep cina
bokep israel
download video bokep jepang
website bokep indonesia
bokep mangolive
bokep indo remaja
bokep tarzan x
video bokep indonesia terbaru
bokep psk
bokep dea
bokep thailand
bokep ind
bokep mama
bokep jilbab cantik
video bokep indo terbaru
bokep pasturi
bokep big boobs
bokep jilbab indo
bokep indo full
bokep forced
xxx bokep indonesia
bokep mabuk
bokep nungging
bokep theresome
bokep anal
bokep maria vania
bokep indo viral 2021
download bokep jepang
bokep young
bokep semi indonesia
bokep biara wati
bokep jepang xxx
bokep lengkap
video bokep india
bokep nyusu
download video bokep terbaru
bokep mama jepang
situs bokep indo
bokep anak sd
bokep dewasa
bokep mom japanese
bokep memek sempit
twitter bokep indonesia
bokep pijat
bokep jepang montok
film bokep full
cerita bokep
tante bokep
bokep indo viral terbaru
bokep kakak
download bokep indonesia terbaru
cina bokep
bokep stw indo
new bokep
bokep indonesian
bokep pembantu
download bokep indonesia
bokep durasi panjang
bokep romantis
kumpulan bokep
bokep viral
bokep barat hd
bokep live indo
bokep sma viral
bokep jilbab terbaru
bokep gay indo
bokep animasi
bokep tante tante
video bokep sma
bokep jepang lagi tidur
bokep japanese full
bokep japan mertua
bokep jepang selingkuh
bokep indonesia viral
bokep pw
vidio bokep anime
bokep hot indo
video bokep full
download bokep indo
bokep hub
indonesian bokep
bokep com
bokep vietnam
bokep remaja
nonton bokep jepang
video bokep perawan
bokep cewe cantik
bokep china
indonesia bokep
bokep wot
vidio bokep india
bokep mahasiswi indonesia
bokep big
bokep perawan
video bokep artis indonesia
bokep xpanas
bokep indonesia baru
bokep sub indo
nonton film bokep
bokep bidan
bokep jepang hot
bokep nyepong
bokep kartun
link bokep jepang
india bokep
bokep ibu indo
bokep jepang sub indonesia
situs bokep japanese
bokep jav sub indo
film bokep korea
bokep tiktok viral
bokep indonesia
bokep ibu tiri
bokep jepang dipaksa
bokep belanda
bokep viral 2022
bokep indo 2021
bokep jav
donload bokep
bokep india cantik
xnxx bokep
bokep indo pelajar
bokep pasutri
bokep eropa
bokep brazer
video bokep viral indo
filem bokep
bokep lesbi
bokep paling hot
bokep bugil
bokep hijab viral
bokep bohay
bokep istri orang
bokep dea onlyfans
bokep anime
bokep digilir
bokep nangis
bokep anime hentai
bokep terlengkap
bokep ome tv
video bokep cina
bokep remaja indo
bokep mandarin
bokep jepang sub indo
bokep bang bross
bokep sekolah
bokep beautiful
bokep bigo live
bokep sekolahan
video bokep hd
bokep tante vs bocah
bacol bokep
bokep skandal
bokep bbw
dea onlyfans bokep
bokep pemaksaan
bokep spg
bokep indonesia mesum
bokep tkw
bokep indonesia full
tiktok bokep
situs vidio bokep
bokep barat selingkuh
bokep indo vs bule
video bokep amerika
gambar bokep
bokep stepmom
vidio bokep indonesia
streaming bokep jepang
bokep ibu mertua
bokep virgin
download bokep jilbab
bokep gym
bocah bokep
bokep sama pacar
bokep gril
bokep japan mom
bokep ariel
bokep do
bokep ayah tiri
bokep sleeping
bokep vanessa angel
bokep viral tik tok
bokep myanmar
bokep pramuka
bokep eimi fukada
situs bokep jepang
nonton bokep indonesia
bokep inggris
bokep luna maya
bokep publik
download vidio bokep
bokep smo
simontok bokep
bokep massage jepang
bokep indonesia terbaru 2021
bokep indonesia terlengkap
bokep japan wife
bokep cut tari
bokep di kebun
bokep jepang terbaru
bokep terbaru viral
bokep anak sekolah
bokep indo live terbaru
bokep indo hotel
bokep portugal
bokep artis jepang
bokep hentai
bokep indo hd
fidio bokep
bokep abg indo
bokep ayah
bokep mahasiswa indo
bokep kakak adik
bokep ibu hamil
bokep terbaik
bokep afrika
video bokep indo
bokep indo terupdate
bokep brazzer
bokep brazzers
bokep arap
bokep indonesia live
link bokep indonesia
bokep remaja indonesia
bokep waria
bokep prancis
bokep pecah perawan
vidio bokep cina
bokep indo online
bokep lagi tidur
bokep gay
video bokep viral indonesia
bokep suami istri
bokep twiter
nonton video bokep indonesia
bokep jevang
bokep indo artis
bokep indo desah
bokep dikebun
&quot;&quot;&quot;bokep&quot;
bokep kecil
bokep sd
bokep suster
film bokep india
bokep gratis
bokep indo hijab
bokep chinese
bokep crot dalam
bokep kebaya merah
bokep japanese wife
bokep jepang di paksa
aplikasi bokep
bokep jepang ibu tiri
bokep cina selingkuh
bokep komik
bokep japanese hot
link video bokep
bokep polwan
bokep luar
bokep porn
bokep ngintip
bokep prank
kumpulan bokep indo
bokep game
bokep japanese
bokep simontok
bokep sunda
bokep tkw indo
bokep xx
bokep naruto
indonesia viral bokep
bokep jakarta
bokep vcs
bokep indian
bokep ayang
bokep twitter terbaru
bokep viral twitter
bokep hot
bokep barat terbaru
bokep filipina
bokep onlyfans
vidio bokep viral
bokep binor
bokep model indonesia
nonton bokep
bokep indo new
bokep asia
bokep homo
bokep maria ozawa
bokep vina
bokep chubby
bokep sister
asian bokep
bokep memek tembem
bokep tetangga
vidio bokep terbaru
bokep mulus
indo viral bokep
bokep indo full hd
vidio bokep jepang
bokep artis indo
bokep momoka nishina
bokep pasuntri
bokep indo live show
bokep indo com
bokep nenek
thai bokep
bokep indonesia 2021
bokep dihotel
bokep twitter
bokep japan hd
streaming bokep
bokep bocah
xxxx bokep
bokep indonesia cantik
bokep jilmek
bokep blowjob
bokep indo terbaru 2021
bocil bokep
bokep ayam kampus
bokep sexy
bokep payudara besar
bokep bocil indo
bokep telegram
bokep simontox
gudang bokep indo
bokep australia
bokep indohot
bokep full
bokep indi
bokep amerika
bokep tante sange
bokep bo
bokep berjilbab
bokep brondong
bokep stw
link bokep indo
download bokep
bokep hewan
bokep org hamil
live bokep
bokep nagita slavina
bokep japanese mom
bokep tiktok
bokep tudung
bokep omom
bokep full indonesia
bokep montok
bokep mom hot
artis bokep jepang
bokep kanibal
bokep simotok
bokep no sensor
bokep 2021
bokep hot mom
bokep indonesa
download bokep indo terbaru
bokep 3gp
bokep skandal indo
bokep semi
bokep hot jepang
bokep japanese movie
bokep indonesia terbaru
bokep indonesia twitter
bokep si montok
bokep indonesia pelajar
bokep selingkuh
bokep janda
bokep bang bros
bokep mom
bokep tante jilbab
bokep jepang jav
bokep mango live
bokep jepang jv
bokep indo yang lagi viral
bokep indo live
video bokep china
bokep terbaru indonesia
bokep full indo
bokep tik tok
grup bokep telegram
bokep animal
streaming bokep indonesia
bokep download
bokep mahasiswa indonesia
bokep japanes
bokep barat full
video bokep hijab
twitter bokep viral
bokep abg
bokep indo terlengkap
bokep jepan
bokep jepang cantik
bokep dipaksa
film semi bokep
bokep cute
bokep mertua
bokep hamil
bokep olahraga
bokep sub indonesia
japanese bokep
bokep pijit jepang
bokep japanese massage
bokep jepang love story
video bokep indonesia viral
bokep tante indo
bokep japan hot
bokep madura
bokep indo
bokep viral indonesia terbaru
bokep viral tiktok
bokep tkw indonesia
bokep sange
bokep mexico
japan bokep
bokep indo lengkap
bokep anime 3d
bokep viral indo terbaru
bokep colmek indo
film bokep jepang
bokep artis korea
bokep viral 2021
vidio bokep hot
bokep indo semok
indo bokep
bokep smp
film bokep indonesia
bokep di mobil
bokep pramugari
bokep aura kasih
bokep asian
bokep indo crot
bokep waria indo
video viral bokep
foto bokep
bokep 18
www bokep
bokep spm
bokep pelajar
bokep tante montok
bokep indo twitter
bokep indo di hotel
bokep pink
xxx bokep jepang
bokep bocil
bokep kakek jepang
bokep outdoor
bokep pemerkosaan
bokep kontol besar
bokep terbaru
bokep selingkuh jepang
bokep italia
bokep nikita mirzani
bokep terupdate
bokep indo mahasiswi
bokep jav hd
video bokep gisel
hot bokep
video bokep simontok
bokep indo streaming
bokep lesbian
nonton video bokep indo
bokep indon
bokep mom indo
bokep jav mom
bokep jordi
bokep jepang sister
bokep korea terbaru
bokep ter update
bokep squirt
bokep indo anal
indonesia bokep terbaru
bokep hd
bokep yang lagi viral
bokep sma indonesia
bokep hd indo
web bokep
bokep barat
bokep hijab indo
bokep sugiono
bokep dmp
bokep indonesia full hd
bokep open bo
film bokep terbaru
bokep teen
nonton video bokep
bokep brutal
bokep indo durasi panjang
bokep movie
live bokep indo
bokep mom japan
gudang bokep
bokep hot barat
bokep perawat
bokep malay
bokep abg terbaru
bokep biarawati
bokep hotel
bokep jilbab indonesia
bokep barat hot
bokep adik kakak
bokep istriku
bokep jepang durasi panjang
video bokep thailand
bokep memek mulus
bokep mobile
semi bokep
bokep tante semok
bokep hijap
bokep info
bokep orng hamil
video bokep japan
bokep ingris
bokep ibu jepang
bokep india
bokep streaming indonesia
bokep di paksa
bokep jepang pemerkosaan
bokep baru indo
bokep crot di dalam
bokep sama hewan
bokep gemuk
bokep berazzer
bokep toket gede
bokep orang hamil
dowload bokep
bokep meguri
bokep lesbi indo
vidio bokep indo terbaru
web bokep indonesia
bokep masturbasi
bokep jilbab
bokep live
bokep melayu
bokep anak anak
bokep artis tik tok
bokep boruto
bokep indo tante
bokep update
bokep jepang di bus
bokep cantik
bokep janda muda
bokep jepang bus
bokep love story
bokep prank ojol
bokep latin
bokep di bus
vidio bokep indonesia terbaru
situs bokep
bokep nurul
bokep anak
bokep indo hot pw
video bokep jepang
bokep nene nene
bokep full hd
bokep bule
nonton bokep indonesia terbaru
bokep cipokan
bokep tailan
bokep jilbab sma
bokep jepang istri selingkuh
download video bokep indo terbaru
bokep cerita
bokep indonesia hot
video bokep terbaru indonesia
bokep ayu azhari
bokep colmek
download video bokep indo
bokep indonesia lengkap
flm bokep
bokep tante bohay
full bokep
bokep ngintip mandi
bokep pelajar indo
bokep anak sma
bokep japanese family
pidio bokep
bokep malam pertama
artis bokep
bokep indonesia jilbab
rumah bokep
bokep viral indo
bokep panas
download video bokep
streaming bokep terbaru
bokep korea no sensor

----------


## setia888

bokep pelajar indonesia
bokep perkosaan
bokep public
www bokep com
bokep skandal indonesia
bokep indo colmek
video bokep asia
bokep tante hot
bokep pns
bokep jepang java
bokep belatung
bokep semi korea
bokep di hotel
bokep mantap
download video bokep indonesia terbaru
bokep korea
bokep online
bokep mia
bokep luar negri
situs video bokep
bokep america
bokep idonesia
bokep ojol
bokep indo terbaru viral
bokep stw indonesia
bokep terbaru jepang
bokep enak
film bokep japanese
bokep jerman
bokep igo
bokep tanpa sensor
bokep miyabi
bokep mendesah
nonton bokep indo
bokep megu fujiura
bokep live indonesia
bokep arab
bokep indo lesbi
bokep miho ichiki
indo bokep terbaru
bokep dea only fans
pasar bokep
bokep sedarah
bokep indo update
bokep kakek sugiono
film bokep
video bokep anime
video bokep barat
bokep ketahuan
bokep live streaming
bokep anri okita
bokep indo janda
bokep malaysia
bokep mia khalifah
bokep brasil
bokep ometv
bokep+indonesia
bokep tante cantik
bokep big tits
flim bokep
video bokep jilbab
bokep kimcil
bokep indo baru
bokep mom and son
bokep indo hot
bokep hijab cantik
bokep indo viral
pilm bokep
bokep jepang massage
telegram bokep
video bokep korea
bokep istri selingkuh
bokep segar
website bokep indo
video bokep mom
bokep indo cantik
video bokep smp
bokep terbaru 2022
bokep tante
bokep mom barat
bokep terhot
bokep kesakitan
bokep snp
bokep indonesia vcs
bokep hitomi tanaka
bokep arab saudi
bokep hijab indonesia
bokep pakistan
bokep usa
bokep artis
bokep hijab terbaru
bokep indo jilbab
bokep force
pilem bokep
bokep jilbob
video bokep viral terbaru
bokep jawa
video bokep
bokep bus
bokep squid game
bokep di hutan
bokep memek
bokep indo lesbian
bokep indonesia online
bokep thai
bokep mahasiswa
bokep di kamar mandi
download video bokep indonesia
bokep ibu
link bokep indo terbaru
bokep jilat memek
bokep rusia
bokep mesum
video bokep artis indo
video bokep hot
bokep indo bacol
bokep crot
download film bokep
video bokep indonesia
bokep indo.com
ruang bokep
bokep dinar candy
bokep asd
bokep jepang family
bokep massage
bokep 3d
bokep full movie
apk bokep
bokep indo viral 2022
bokep pilipina
bokep tembem
video bokep terbaru
bokep japanese selingkuh
bokep selegram
bokep indonesia yang lagi viral
bokep jepang tanpa sensor
smp bokep
bokep nagita
bokep mlive
bokep jepang paksa
bokep tante terbaru
bokep gisel
bokep dewi persik
bokep taliban
bokep japan family
bokep korean
bokep muncrat
download bokep terbaru
bokep cupi cupita
bokep terbaru 2021
bokep indo yg lagi viral
bokep papua
bokep dukun cabul
jepang bokep
film bokep indo
indo bokep viral
video bokep jav
bokep tik tok viral
bokep anjing
bokep twitter indo
bokep japan selingkuh
video bokep viral
bokep fake taxi
bokep ojol terbaru
twitter bokep
bokep desah
bokep pengantin baru
bokep sarah viloid
bokep bandung
bokep ambiyah
bokep jepanese
bokep indonesia terbaru 2022
bokep negro
bokep father in law
bokep turki
bokep susu besar
bokep keluarga
bokep abg indonesia
film bokep barat
bokep indonesia lesbian
bokep model indo
bokep jepang full movie
bokep singapore
bokep xxxx
indonesia bokep viral
bokep sadis
bokep pantat besar
bokep ngewe
vidio bokep korea
bokep barat mom
bokep istri
bokep kuda
perawan bokep
bokep model
bokep brazil
bokep subtitle indonesia
bokep terapdet
kumpulan bokep indo terbaru
bokep ayu ting ting
bokep lesbian jepang
bokep indo threesome
bokep indonesia tante
bokep step sister
bokep japan
bokep terkini
bokep mama muda
bokep new
bokep cuy
nonton bokep online
bokep indonesia terbaru viral
bokep kontol gede
bokep pinay
bokep selebgram
bokep perkosa
bokep hot japan
bokep amp
bokep argentina
bokep karaoke
bokep tidur
video bokep rusia
bokep viral indonesia
thailand bokep
bokep indonesia 2022
bokep guru
bokep xnxx
sma bokep
bokep korea selatan
bokep hongkong
bokep taiwan
video bokep jepang terbaru
bokep manado
bokep imdo
bokep jepang
bokep jilbab viral
video bokep xnxx
video bokep tante
situs bokep indo terbaru
mom bokep
bokep pacar
bokep pijit plus
web bokep indo
bokep lagi viral
bokep indo toket gede
vidio bokep xnxx
streaming bokep indo terbaru
bokep xxx
bokep cosplay
bokep japanese love story
bokep indo sma
jilbab bokep
bokep vina garut
bokep indo terbaru
bokep spanyol
bokep nenen
bokep indonesia hd
bokep indonesi
bokep perawan indo
bokep daddy
bokep baru
bokep toge
video bokep artis
bokep artis tiktok
bokep janda indo
bokep jepang 2021
bokep jepang wife
vidio bokep indo
jordi bokep
bokep siskaee
bokep sma indo
bokep japan bus
bokep polisi
bokep ibu ibu
nonton bokep indo terbaru
bokep abg viral
korea bokep
bokep asian terbaru
bokep viral terbaru
hijab bokep
bokep artis indonesia
bokep jepang no sensor
bokep hijab
bokep tante indonesia
anime bokep
bokep pijit
bokep perselingkuhan
bokep thailan
bokep coli
viral bokep
bokep pijit indo
bokep kakek
bokep step mom
bokep bocah vs tante
bokep dea only
bokep mom jepang
bokep indo abg
bokep amatir
video bokep arab
bokep indonesia hijab
bokep sma terbaru
bokep jepang hd
bokep indo mendesah
bokep anak smp
bokep indonesia terupdate
bokep orgasme
bokep indo sange
bokep philipina
bokep jepang full
bokep ku
bokep paksa
bokep public agent
bokep lonte
bokep+indo
bokep indo
vidio bokep barat
bokep amatiran
situs bokep indonesia terbaru
bokep indo 2022
bokep korea hot
bokep indo vcs
slot dana
bocoran jackpot gacor hari ini
slotdana: situs daftar slot online deposit dana pulsa terbaru
situs daftar slot online deposit dana pulsa terbaru
slot deposit dana
slot deposit via dana

----------


## setia888

game sabung ayam gacor
tembak ikan uang asli
slot cq9 mudah menang
tips mix parlay
game slot habanero
idn poker ceme
daftar akun slot 5000
daftar akun slot 10000
agen slot deposit 10rb
agen slot deposit 5rb
slot pragmatic deposit pulsa
live casino deposit dana
live casino deposit ovo
live casino deposit gopay
live casino deposit pulsa
live casino deposit bank
pg slot online
joker123 deposit pulsa
joker123 deposit dana
joker123 deposit ovo
joker123 deposit gopay
joker123 deposit bank
agen sbobet
bola judi online deposit pulsa
bola judi online deposit dana
bola judi online deposit ovo
bola judi online deposit bank
bola judi online deposit gopay
bola judi online deposit LinkAja
situs judi bola parlay via pulsa
situs judi bola parlay via dana
situs judi bola parlay via ovo
situs judi bola parlay via bank
situs judi bola parlay via gopay
situs judi bola parlay via LinkAja
bandar bola
bandar bola indonesia
agen sbobet deposit tanpa potongan
judi bola deposit pulsa terlengkap
judi bola deposit dana terlengkap
judi bola deposit ovo terlengkap
judi bola deposit bank terlengkap
judi bola deposit gopay terlengkap
judi bola deposit LinkAja terlengkap
agen judi bola terpercaya
agen sbobet gacor
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar slot piala dunia
bandar slot online piala dunia
judi bola terpercaya
judi bola online
bandar judi bola
bandar judi bola online
bandar judi bola deposit dana
bandar judi bola piala dunia
bandar judi slot piala dunia
bandar judi bola slot deposit via dana
bandar judi bola anti rungkat
bandar judi bola anti rungkad
bandar judi bola gacor
judi online deposit via dana 5rb
judi online deposit via dana 10rb
agen sbo deposit pakai dana
agen sbo deposit lewat dana
agen sbo pakai dana
sbo online deposit dana member baru
sbo online deposit dana tanpa potongan
sbo online terpercaya via dana
agen sbo gacor via dana
situs agen sbo gacor hari ini
agen sbo gacor deposit dana
daftar situs agen sbo pakai dana
agen sbo gacor
taruhan bola online
judi bola sbobet
cs setia888
link alternatif setia888
link sbobet terpercaya
daftar sbobet terpercaya
agen sbobet terpercaya
agen sbo terbaik
agen sbo termurah
agen sbo terpercaya
agen sbo
agen sbobet indonesia
situs sbobet gacor hari ini
agen judi bola piala dunia
agen bola piala dunia
bola slot online terpercaya
bola slot online
bola judi online 24jam terpercaya
bola judi online
agen sbobet
agen sbobet terlengkap
agen sbobet terbaik
agen sbobet piala dunia terpercaya
agen sbobet piala dunia 2022
agen sbobet piala dunia
daftar judi bola terpercaya
agen judi bola terpercaya
setia888
setia 888
link alternatif setia888
link alternatif setia 888
slot dana
slot deposit dana
slot deposit dana 5000
slot deposit dana 10000
slot deposit dana 5rb
slot deposit dana 10rb
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana 5000
slot deposit via dana 10000
slot deposit via dana 5rb
slot deposit via dana 10rb
slot deposit pakai dana
slot deposit lewat dana
slot pakai dana
slot deposit dana member baru
slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
agen pragmatic slot via dana
slot joker deposit dana
slot pragmatic deposit dana
slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
situs slot gacor hari ini
bandar online slot dana bet murah
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar online deposit dana 5000
bandar online deposit dana 10000
bandar online deposit dana 5rb
bandar online deposit dana 10rb
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana 5000
bandar online deposit via dana 10000
bandar online deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online deposit pakai dana
bandar online deposit lewat dana
bandar online pakai dana
bandar online deposit dana member baru
bandar online deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online joker deposit dana
bandar online pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs bandar online pakai dana
bandar online slot dana
bandar online slot deposit dana
bandar online slot deposit dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit lewat dana
bandar online slot pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit dana member baru
bandar online slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online agen pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online slot joker deposit dana
bandar online slot pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
poker deposit gopay 5ribu terpercaya
situs idn poker online terlengkap
situs judi live casino terbaik
situs slot deposit linkaja 10000
slot deposit dana 10000 tanpa potongan
daftar slot deposit pulsa 10000
link judi slot deposit dana
slot online deposit via pulsa
agen judi slot gopay 5rb
judi slot online ovo 5rb
bandar judi slot online via pulsa
agen slot deposit dana 5000
situs slot deposit pulsa 5000
situs slot deposit dana 5000
bo slot deposit gopay 5000
judi poker online deposit pulsa
daftar situs slot online gopay
bandar judi slot online terbaik
agen slot deposit dana 2022
bandar judi slot linkaja 10rb
agen judi slot online gopay
daftar situs judi slot pulsa
bo judi slot online terbaik
agen judi slot via pulsa
slot gacor via linkaja terbaik
situs judi slot deposit dana
judi slot deposit pulsa 10000
judi slot online deposit gopay 10rb
slot online gacor via pulsa
bandar judi poker deposit dana
situs agen judi slot online
situs slot online depo pulsa
situs judi slot ovo 5000
cara deposit judi slot online
agen slot gacor deposit ovo
bandar judi slot deposit bank
main slot online bonus melimpah
situs slot deposit pulsa 10rb
slot online terbaik terpercaya 2022
daftar slot online deposit ovo
situs judi slot depo ovo
judi slot online depo gopay
agen judi bola online resmi
bandar judi slot online via bank
bandar judi slot deposit termurah
agen judi tembak ikan terpercaya
judi slot deposit dana gacor
situs idn poker deposit tanpa potongan
daftar slot online deposit linkaja
agen judi slot deposit linkaja
situs slot online pakai ovo
judi slot online lewat linkaja
situs judi online slot dana 10rb
setia888 link alternatif
setia 888 link alternatif
setia888 login
setia 888 login
setia888 slot login
setia 888 slot login
situs judi online
slot gacor
website setia888
slot online gacor
slot online
situs slot gacor
slot deposit crypto
slot deposit via crypto
slot deposit pakai crypto
slot deposit lewat crypto
slot deposit dengan crypto
agen sbobet deposit dana
agen sbobet deposit ovo
agen sbobet deposit gopay
agen sbobet deposit linkaja
agen sbobet deposit pulsa
agen sbobet deposit bank
agen sbobet deposit crypto
agen sbobet deposit via dana
agen sbobet deposit via ovo
agen sbobet deposit via linkaja
agen sbobet deposit via pulsa
agen sbobet deposit via bank
agen sbobet deposit via crypto
agen bola deposit dana
agen bola deposit ovo
agen bola deposit gopay
agen bola deposit linkaja
agen bola deposit pulsa
agen bola deposit bank
agen bola deposit crypto
agen bola deposit via dana
agen bola deposit via ovo
agen bola deposit via linkaja
agen bola deposit via pulsa
agen bola deposit via bank
agen bola deposit via crypto
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
daftar slot dana
agen slot dana gacor
bandar slot pulsa tanpa potongan
pragmatic slot agen terbaik
situs slot habanero tergacor
slot pgsoft profit tahun ini
slot minimal deposit pulsa termurah
daftar situs slot gacor 5000
pulsa tanpa turnover
agen slot gacor vip
daftar akun slot
mesin slot online
slot pragmatic play indonesia
situs slot spadegaming
situs slot playtech
situs slot habanero
slot online
slot online ringan menang
judi slot online
website judi slot
slot dengan bonus terbesar
permainan slot
bonus judi online
hoki main slot pragmatic
sport online
judi sport online
judi sport
permainan judi online

----------


## setia888

game sabung ayam gacor
tembak ikan uang asli
slot cq9 mudah menang
tips mix parlay
game slot habanero
idn poker ceme
daftar akun slot 5000
daftar akun slot 10000
agen slot deposit 10rb
agen slot deposit 5rb
slot pragmatic deposit pulsa
live casino deposit dana
live casino deposit ovo
live casino deposit gopay
live casino deposit pulsa
live casino deposit bank
pg slot online
joker123 deposit pulsa
joker123 deposit dana
joker123 deposit ovo
joker123 deposit gopay
joker123 deposit bank
agen sbobet
bola judi online deposit pulsa
bola judi online deposit dana
bola judi online deposit ovo
bola judi online deposit bank
bola judi online deposit gopay
bola judi online deposit LinkAja
situs judi bola parlay via pulsa
situs judi bola parlay via dana
situs judi bola parlay via ovo
situs judi bola parlay via bank
situs judi bola parlay via gopay
situs judi bola parlay via LinkAja
bandar bola
bandar bola indonesia
agen sbobet deposit tanpa potongan
judi bola deposit pulsa terlengkap
judi bola deposit dana terlengkap
judi bola deposit ovo terlengkap
judi bola deposit bank terlengkap
judi bola deposit gopay terlengkap
judi bola deposit LinkAja terlengkap
agen judi bola terpercaya
agen sbobet gacor
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar slot piala dunia
bandar slot online piala dunia
judi bola terpercaya
judi bola online
bandar judi bola
bandar judi bola online
bandar judi bola deposit dana
bandar judi bola piala dunia
bandar judi slot piala dunia
bandar judi bola slot deposit via dana
bandar judi bola anti rungkat
bandar judi bola anti rungkad
bandar judi bola gacor
judi online deposit via dana 5rb
judi online deposit via dana 10rb
agen sbo deposit pakai dana
agen sbo deposit lewat dana
agen sbo pakai dana
sbo online deposit dana member baru
sbo online deposit dana tanpa potongan
sbo online terpercaya via dana
agen sbo gacor via dana
situs agen sbo gacor hari ini
agen sbo gacor deposit dana
daftar situs agen sbo pakai dana
agen sbo gacor
taruhan bola online
judi bola sbobet
cs setia888
link alternatif setia888
link sbobet terpercaya
daftar sbobet terpercaya
agen sbobet terpercaya
agen sbo terbaik
agen sbo termurah
agen sbo terpercaya
agen sbo
agen sbobet indonesia
situs sbobet gacor hari ini
agen judi bola piala dunia
agen bola piala dunia
bola slot online terpercaya
bola slot online
bola judi online 24jam terpercaya
bola judi online
agen sbobet
agen sbobet terlengkap
agen sbobet terbaik
agen sbobet piala dunia terpercaya
agen sbobet piala dunia 2022
agen sbobet piala dunia
daftar judi bola terpercaya
agen judi bola terpercaya
setia888
setia 888
link alternatif setia888
link alternatif setia 888
slot dana
slot deposit dana
slot deposit dana 5000
slot deposit dana 10000
slot deposit dana 5rb
slot deposit dana 10rb
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana 5000
slot deposit via dana 10000
slot deposit via dana 5rb
slot deposit via dana 10rb
slot deposit pakai dana
slot deposit lewat dana
slot pakai dana
slot deposit dana member baru
slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
agen pragmatic slot via dana
slot joker deposit dana
slot pragmatic deposit dana
slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
situs slot gacor hari ini
bandar online slot dana bet murah
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar online deposit dana 5000
bandar online deposit dana 10000
bandar online deposit dana 5rb
bandar online deposit dana 10rb
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana 5000
bandar online deposit via dana 10000
bandar online deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online deposit pakai dana
bandar online deposit lewat dana
bandar online pakai dana
bandar online deposit dana member baru
bandar online deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online joker deposit dana
bandar online pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs bandar online pakai dana
bandar online slot dana
bandar online slot deposit dana
bandar online slot deposit dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit lewat dana
bandar online slot pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit dana member baru
bandar online slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online agen pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online slot joker deposit dana
bandar online slot pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
poker deposit gopay 5ribu terpercaya
situs idn poker online terlengkap
situs judi live casino terbaik
situs slot deposit linkaja 10000
slot deposit dana 10000 tanpa potongan
daftar slot deposit pulsa 10000
link judi slot deposit dana
slot online deposit via pulsa
agen judi slot gopay 5rb
judi slot online ovo 5rb
bandar judi slot online via pulsa
agen slot deposit dana 5000
situs slot deposit pulsa 5000
situs slot deposit dana 5000
bo slot deposit gopay 5000
judi poker online deposit pulsa
daftar situs slot online gopay
bandar judi slot online terbaik
agen slot deposit dana 2022
bandar judi slot linkaja 10rb
agen judi slot online gopay
daftar situs judi slot pulsa
bo judi slot online terbaik
agen judi slot via pulsa
slot gacor via linkaja terbaik
situs judi slot deposit dana
judi slot deposit pulsa 10000
judi slot online deposit gopay 10rb
slot online gacor via pulsa
bandar judi poker deposit dana
situs agen judi slot online
situs slot online depo pulsa
situs judi slot ovo 5000
cara deposit judi slot online
agen slot gacor deposit ovo
bandar judi slot deposit bank
main slot online bonus melimpah
situs slot deposit pulsa 10rb
slot online terbaik terpercaya 2022
daftar slot online deposit ovo
situs judi slot depo ovo
judi slot online depo gopay
agen judi bola online resmi
bandar judi slot online via bank
bandar judi slot deposit termurah
agen judi tembak ikan terpercaya
judi slot deposit dana gacor
situs idn poker deposit tanpa potongan
daftar slot online deposit linkaja
agen judi slot deposit linkaja
situs slot online pakai ovo
judi slot online lewat linkaja
situs judi online slot dana 10rb
setia888 link alternatif
setia 888 link alternatif
setia888 login
setia 888 login
setia888 slot login
setia 888 slot login
situs judi online
slot gacor
website setia888
slot online gacor
slot online
situs slot gacor
slot deposit crypto
slot deposit via crypto
slot deposit pakai crypto
slot deposit lewat crypto
slot deposit dengan crypto
agen sbobet deposit dana
agen sbobet deposit ovo
agen sbobet deposit gopay
agen sbobet deposit linkaja
agen sbobet deposit pulsa
agen sbobet deposit bank
agen sbobet deposit crypto
agen sbobet deposit via dana
agen sbobet deposit via ovo
agen sbobet deposit via linkaja
agen sbobet deposit via pulsa
agen sbobet deposit via bank
agen sbobet deposit via crypto
agen bola deposit dana
agen bola deposit ovo
agen bola deposit gopay
agen bola deposit linkaja
agen bola deposit pulsa
agen bola deposit bank
agen bola deposit crypto
agen bola deposit via dana
agen bola deposit via ovo
agen bola deposit via linkaja
agen bola deposit via pulsa
agen bola deposit via bank
agen bola deposit via crypto
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
daftar slot dana
agen slot dana gacor
bandar slot pulsa tanpa potongan
pragmatic slot agen terbaik
situs slot habanero tergacor
slot pgsoft profit tahun ini
slot minimal deposit pulsa termurah
daftar situs slot gacor 5000
pulsa tanpa turnover
agen slot gacor vip
daftar akun slot
mesin slot online
slot pragmatic play indonesia
situs slot spadegaming
situs slot playtech
situs slot habanero
slot online
slot online ringan menang
judi slot online
website judi slot
slot dengan bonus terbesar
permainan slot
bonus judi online
hoki main slot pragmatic
sport online
judi sport online
judi sport
permainan judi online

----------


## winxin

Slot Via Dana 5000
Slot Deposit Dana
Slot Dana 10 Ribu
Situs Slot Dana Gacor
Agen Slot Pulsa 5000
slot cq9 mudah menang
game slot habanero
daftar akun slot 5000
daftar akun slot 10000
agen slot deposit 10rb
agen slot deposit 5rb
slot pragmatic deposit pulsa
pg slot online
agen sbobet gacor
slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar slot dunia
bandar slot online dunia
judi online deposit dana 5rb
judi online deposit dana 10rb
slot deposit dana
slot deposit dana 5000
slot deposit dana 10000
slot deposit dana 5rb
slot deposit dana 10rb
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana 5000
slot deposit via dana 10000
slot deposit via dana 5rb
slot deposit via dana 10rb
slot deposit pakai dana
slot deposit lewat dana
slot pakai dana
slot deposit dana member baru
slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
agen pragmatic slot via dana
slot joker deposit dana
slot pragmatic deposit dana
slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
situs slot gacor hari ini
bandar online slot dana bet murah
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar online deposit dana 5000
bandar online deposit dana 10000
bandar online deposit dana 5rb
bandar online deposit dana 10rb
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana 5000
bandar online deposit via dana 10000
bandar online deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online deposit pakai dana
bandar online deposit lewat dana
bandar online pakai dana
bandar online deposit dana member baru
bandar online deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online joker deposit dana
bandar online pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs bandar online pakai dana
bandar online slot dana
bandar online slot deposit dana
bandar online slot deposit dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit lewat dana
bandar online slot pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit dana member baru
bandar online slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online agen pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online slot joker deposit dana
bandar online slot pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
poker deposit gopay 5ribu terpercaya
situs idn poker online terlengkap
situs judi live casino terbaik
situs slot deposit linkaja 10000
slot deposit dana 10000 tanpa potongan
daftar slot deposit pulsa 10000
link judi slot deposit dana
slot online deposit via pulsa
agen judi slot gopay 5rb
judi slot online ovo 5rb
bandar judi slot online via pulsa
agen slot deposit dana 5000
situs slot deposit pulsa 5000
situs slot deposit dana 5000
bo slot deposit gopay 5000
judi poker online deposit pulsa
daftar situs slot online gopay
bandar judi slot online terbaik
agen slot deposit dana 2022
bandar judi slot linkaja 10rb
agen judi slot online gopay
daftar situs judi slot pulsa
bo judi slot online terbaik
agen judi slot via pulsa
slot gacor via linkaja terbaik
situs judi slot deposit dana
judi slot deposit pulsa 10000
judi slot online deposit gopay 10rb
slot online gacor via pulsa
bandar judi poker deposit dana
situs agen judi slot online
situs slot online depo pulsa
situs judi slot ovo 5000
cara deposit judi slot online
agen slot gacor deposit ovo
bandar judi slot deposit bank
main slot online bonus melimpah
situs slot deposit pulsa 10rb
slot online terbaik terpercaya 2022
daftar slot online deposit ovo
situs judi slot depo ovo
judi slot online depo gopay
agen judi bola online resmi
bandar judi slot online via bank
bandar judi slot deposit termurah
agen judi tembak ikan terpercaya
judi slot deposit dana gacor
situs idn poker deposit tanpa potongan
daftar slot online deposit linkaja
agen judi slot deposit linkaja
situs slot online pakai ovo
judi slot online lewat linkaja
situs judi online slot dana 10rb
setia888 link alternatif
setia 888 link alternatif
setia888 login
setia 888 login
setia888 slot login
setia 888 slot login
situs judi online
slot gacor
website setia888
slot online gacor
slot online
situs slot gacor
slot deposit crypto
slot deposit via crypto
slot deposit pakai crypto
slot deposit lewat crypto
slot deposit dengan crypto
daftar slot dana
agen slot dana gacor
bandar slot pulsa tanpa potongan
pragmatic slot agen terbaik
situs slot habanero tergacor
slot pgsoft profit tahun ini
slot minimal deposit pulsa termurah
daftar situs slot gacor 5000
pulsa tanpa turnover
agen slot gacor vip
daftar akun slot
mesin slot online
slot pragmatic play indonesia
situs slot spadegaming
situs slot playtech
situs slot habanero
slot online
slot online ringan menang
judi slot online
website judi slot
slot dengan bonus terbesar
permainan slot
bonus judi online
hoki main slot pragmatic
sport online
judi sport online
judi sport
permainan judi online

----------


## winxin

Slot Via Dana 5000 Slot Deposit Dana Slot Dana 10 Ribu Situs Slot Dana Gacor Agen Slot Pulsa 5000 slot cq9 mudah menang game slot habanero daftar akun slot 5000 daftar akun slot 10000 agen slot deposit 10rb agen slot deposit 5rb slot pragmatic deposit pulsa pg slot online agen sbobet gacor slot deposit dana terpercaya bandar slot dunia bandar slot online dunia judi online deposit dana 5rb judi online deposit dana 10rb slot deposit dana slot deposit dana 5000 slot deposit dana 10000 slot deposit dana 5rb slot deposit dana 10rb slot deposit via dana slot deposit via dana slot deposit via dana 5000 slot deposit via dana 10000 slot deposit via dana 5rb slot deposit via dana 10rb slot deposit pakai dana slot deposit lewat dana slot pakai dana slot deposit dana member baru slot deposit dana tanpa potongan agen pragmatic slot via dana slot joker deposit dana slot pragmatic deposit dana slot pg soft gacor deposit dana daftar situs slot pakai dana situs slot gacor hari ini bandar online slot dana bet murah bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya bandar online deposit dana 5000 bandar online deposit dana 10000 bandar online deposit dana 5rb bandar online deposit dana 10rb bandar online deposit via dana bandar online deposit via dana bandar online deposit via dana 5000 bandar online deposit via dana 10000 bandar online deposit via dana 5rb bandar online deposit via dana 10rb bandar online deposit pakai dana bandar online deposit lewat dana bandar online pakai dana bandar online deposit dana member baru bandar online deposit dana tanpa potongan bandar online pragmatic slot via dana bandar online joker deposit dana bandar online pragmatic deposit dana bandar online pg soft gacor deposit dana daftar situs bandar online pakai dana bandar online slot dana bandar online slot deposit dana bandar online slot deposit dana 5000 bandar online slot deposit dana 10000 bandar online slot deposit dana 5rb bandar online slot deposit dana 10rb bandar online slot deposit via dana bandar online slot deposit via dana bandar online slot deposit via dana 5000 bandar online slot deposit via dana 10000 bandar online slot deposit via dana 5rb bandar online slot deposit via dana 10rb bandar online slot deposit pakai dana bandar online slot deposit lewat dana bandar online slot pakai dana bandar online slot deposit dana member baru bandar online slot deposit dana tanpa potongan bandar online agen pragmatic slot via dana bandar online slot joker deposit dana bandar online slot pragmatic deposit dana bandar online slot pg soft gacor deposit dana daftar situs slot pakai dana poker deposit gopay 5ribu terpercaya situs idn poker online terlengkap situs judi live casino terbaik situs slot deposit linkaja 10000 slot deposit dana 10000 tanpa potongan daftar slot deposit pulsa 10000 link judi slot deposit dana slot online deposit via pulsa agen judi slot gopay 5rb judi slot online ovo 5rb bandar judi slot online via pulsa agen slot deposit dana 5000 situs slot deposit pulsa 5000 situs slot deposit dana 5000 bo slot deposit gopay 5000 judi poker online deposit pulsa daftar situs slot online gopay bandar judi slot online terbaik agen slot deposit dana 2022 bandar judi slot linkaja 10rb agen judi slot online gopay daftar situs judi slot pulsa bo judi slot online terbaik agen judi slot via pulsa slot gacor via linkaja terbaik situs judi slot deposit dana judi slot deposit pulsa 10000 judi slot online deposit gopay 10rb slot online gacor via pulsa bandar judi poker deposit dana situs agen judi slot online situs slot online depo pulsa situs judi slot ovo 5000 cara deposit judi slot online agen slot gacor deposit ovo bandar judi slot deposit bank main slot online bonus melimpah situs slot deposit pulsa 10rb slot online terbaik terpercaya 2022 daftar slot online deposit ovo situs judi slot depo ovo judi slot online depo gopay agen judi bola online resmi bandar judi slot online via bank bandar judi slot deposit termurah agen judi tembak ikan terpercaya judi slot deposit dana gacor situs idn poker deposit tanpa potongan daftar slot online deposit linkaja agen judi slot deposit linkaja situs slot online pakai ovo judi slot online lewat linkaja situs judi online slot dana 10rb setia888 link alternatif setia 888 link alternatif setia888 login setia 888 login setia888 slot login setia 888 slot login situs judi online slot gacor website setia888 slot online gacor slot online situs slot gacor slot deposit crypto slot deposit via crypto slot deposit pakai crypto slot deposit lewat crypto slot deposit dengan crypto daftar slot dana agen slot dana gacor bandar slot pulsa tanpa potongan pragmatic slot agen terbaik situs slot habanero tergacor slot pgsoft profit tahun ini slot minimal deposit pulsa termurah daftar situs slot gacor 5000 pulsa tanpa turnover agen slot gacor vip daftar akun slot mesin slot online slot pragmatic play indonesia situs slot spadegaming situs slot playtech situs slot habanero slot online slot online ringan menang judi slot online website judi slot slot dengan bonus terbesar permainan slot bonus judi online hoki main slot pragmatic sport online judi sport online judi sport permainan judi online

----------


## winxin

Slot Via Dana 5000 Slot Deposit Dana Slot Dana 10 Ribu Situs Slot Dana Gacor Agen Slot Pulsa 5000 slot cq9 mudah menang game slot habanero daftar akun slot 5000 daftar akun slot 10000 agen slot deposit 10rb agen slot deposit 5rb slot pragmatic deposit pulsa pg slot online agen sbobet gacor slot deposit dana terpercaya bandar slot dunia bandar slot online dunia judi online deposit dana 5rb judi online deposit dana 10rb slot deposit dana slot deposit dana 5000 slot deposit dana 10000 slot deposit dana 5rb slot deposit dana 10rb slot deposit via dana slot deposit via dana slot deposit via dana 5000 slot deposit via dana 10000 slot deposit via dana 5rb slot deposit via dana 10rb slot deposit pakai dana slot deposit lewat dana slot pakai dana slot deposit dana member baru slot deposit dana tanpa potongan agen pragmatic slot via dana slot joker deposit dana slot pragmatic deposit dana slot pg soft gacor deposit dana daftar situs slot pakai dana situs slot gacor hari ini bandar online slot dana bet murah bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya bandar online deposit dana 5000 bandar online deposit dana 10000 bandar online deposit dana 5rb bandar online deposit dana 10rb bandar online deposit via dana bandar online deposit via dana bandar online deposit via dana 5000 bandar online deposit via dana 10000 bandar online deposit via dana 5rb bandar online deposit via dana 10rb bandar online deposit pakai dana bandar online deposit lewat dana bandar online pakai dana bandar online deposit dana member baru bandar online deposit dana tanpa potongan bandar online pragmatic slot via dana bandar online joker deposit dana bandar online pragmatic deposit dana bandar online pg soft gacor deposit dana daftar situs bandar online pakai dana bandar online slot dana bandar online slot deposit dana bandar online slot deposit dana 5000 bandar online slot deposit dana 10000 bandar online slot deposit dana 5rb bandar online slot deposit dana 10rb bandar online slot deposit via dana bandar online slot deposit via dana bandar online slot deposit via dana 5000 bandar online slot deposit via dana 10000 bandar online slot deposit via dana 5rb bandar online slot deposit via dana 10rb bandar online slot deposit pakai dana bandar online slot deposit lewat dana bandar online slot pakai dana bandar online slot deposit dana member baru bandar online slot deposit dana tanpa potongan bandar online agen pragmatic slot via dana bandar online slot joker deposit dana bandar online slot pragmatic deposit dana bandar online slot pg soft gacor deposit dana daftar situs slot pakai dana poker deposit gopay 5ribu terpercaya situs idn poker online terlengkap situs judi live casino terbaik situs slot deposit linkaja 10000 slot deposit dana 10000 tanpa potongan daftar slot deposit pulsa 10000 link judi slot deposit dana slot online deposit via pulsa agen judi slot gopay 5rb judi slot online ovo 5rb bandar judi slot online via pulsa agen slot deposit dana 5000 situs slot deposit pulsa 5000 situs slot deposit dana 5000 bo slot deposit gopay 5000 judi poker online deposit pulsa daftar situs slot online gopay bandar judi slot online terbaik agen slot deposit dana 2022 bandar judi slot linkaja 10rb agen judi slot online gopay daftar situs judi slot pulsa bo judi slot online terbaik agen judi slot via pulsa slot gacor via linkaja terbaik situs judi slot deposit dana judi slot deposit pulsa 10000 judi slot online deposit gopay 10rb slot online gacor via pulsa bandar judi poker deposit dana situs agen judi slot online situs slot online depo pulsa situs judi slot ovo 5000 cara deposit judi slot online agen slot gacor deposit ovo bandar judi slot deposit bank main slot online bonus melimpah situs slot deposit pulsa 10rb slot online terbaik terpercaya 2022 daftar slot online deposit ovo situs judi slot depo ovo judi slot online depo gopay agen judi bola online resmi bandar judi slot online via bank bandar judi slot deposit termurah agen judi tembak ikan terpercaya judi slot deposit dana gacor situs idn poker deposit tanpa potongan daftar slot online deposit linkaja agen judi slot deposit linkaja situs slot online pakai ovo judi slot online lewat linkaja situs judi online slot dana 10rb setia888 link alternatif setia 888 link alternatif setia888 login setia 888 login setia888 slot login setia 888 slot login situs judi online slot gacor website setia888 slot online gacor slot online situs slot gacor slot deposit crypto slot deposit via crypto slot deposit pakai crypto slot deposit lewat crypto slot deposit dengan crypto daftar slot dana agen slot dana gacor bandar slot pulsa tanpa potongan pragmatic slot agen terbaik situs slot habanero tergacor slot pgsoft profit tahun ini slot minimal deposit pulsa termurah daftar situs slot gacor 5000 pulsa tanpa turnover agen slot gacor vip daftar akun slot mesin slot online slot pragmatic play indonesia situs slot spadegaming situs slot playtech situs slot habanero slot online slot online ringan menang judi slot online website judi slot slot dengan bonus terbesar permainan slot bonus judi online hoki main slot pragmatic sport online judi sport online judi sport permainan judi online

----------


## winxin

Slot Via Dana 5000
Slot Deposit Dana
Slot Dana 10 Ribu
Situs Slot Dana Gacor
Agen Slot Pulsa 5000
slot cq9 mudah menang
game slot habanero
daftar akun slot 5000
daftar akun slot 10000
agen slot deposit 10rb
agen slot deposit 5rb
slot pragmatic deposit pulsa
pg slot online
agen sbobet gacor
slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar slot dunia
bandar slot online dunia
judi online deposit dana 5rb
judi online deposit dana 10rb
slot deposit dana
slot deposit dana 5000
slot deposit dana 10000
slot deposit dana 5rb
slot deposit dana 10rb
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana 5000
slot deposit via dana 10000
slot deposit via dana 5rb
slot deposit via dana 10rb
slot deposit pakai dana
slot deposit lewat dana
slot pakai dana
slot deposit dana member baru
slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
agen pragmatic slot via dana
slot joker deposit dana
slot pragmatic deposit dana
slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
situs slot gacor hari ini
bandar online slot dana bet murah
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar online deposit dana 5000
bandar online deposit dana 10000
bandar online deposit dana 5rb
bandar online deposit dana 10rb
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana 5000
bandar online deposit via dana 10000
bandar online deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online deposit pakai dana
bandar online deposit lewat dana
bandar online pakai dana
bandar online deposit dana member baru
bandar online deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online joker deposit dana
bandar online pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs bandar online pakai dana
bandar online slot dana
bandar online slot deposit dana
bandar online slot deposit dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit lewat dana
bandar online slot pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit dana member baru
bandar online slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online agen pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online slot joker deposit dana
bandar online slot pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
poker deposit gopay 5ribu terpercaya
situs idn poker online terlengkap
situs judi live casino terbaik
situs slot deposit linkaja 10000
slot deposit dana 10000 tanpa potongan
daftar slot deposit pulsa 10000
link judi slot deposit dana
slot online deposit via pulsa
agen judi slot gopay 5rb
judi slot online ovo 5rb
bandar judi slot online via pulsa
agen slot deposit dana 5000
situs slot deposit pulsa 5000
situs slot deposit dana 5000
bo slot deposit gopay 5000
judi poker online deposit pulsa
daftar situs slot online gopay
bandar judi slot online terbaik
agen slot deposit dana 2022
bandar judi slot linkaja 10rb
agen judi slot online gopay
daftar situs judi slot pulsa
bo judi slot online terbaik
agen judi slot via pulsa
slot gacor via linkaja terbaik
situs judi slot deposit dana
judi slot deposit pulsa 10000
judi slot online deposit gopay 10rb
slot online gacor via pulsa
bandar judi poker deposit dana
situs agen judi slot online
situs slot online depo pulsa
situs judi slot ovo 5000
cara deposit judi slot online
agen slot gacor deposit ovo
bandar judi slot deposit bank
main slot online bonus melimpah
situs slot deposit pulsa 10rb
slot online terbaik terpercaya 2022
daftar slot online deposit ovo
situs judi slot depo ovo
judi slot online depo gopay
agen judi bola online resmi
bandar judi slot online via bank
bandar judi slot deposit termurah
agen judi tembak ikan terpercaya
judi slot deposit dana gacor
situs idn poker deposit tanpa potongan
daftar slot online deposit linkaja
agen judi slot deposit linkaja
situs slot online pakai ovo
judi slot online lewat linkaja
situs judi online slot dana 10rb
setia888 link alternatif
setia 888 link alternatif
setia888 login
setia 888 login
setia888 slot login
setia 888 slot login
situs judi online
slot gacor
website setia888
slot online gacor
slot online
situs slot gacor
slot deposit crypto
slot deposit via crypto
slot deposit pakai crypto
slot deposit lewat crypto
slot deposit dengan crypto
daftar slot dana
agen slot dana gacor
bandar slot pulsa tanpa potongan
pragmatic slot agen terbaik
situs slot habanero tergacor
slot pgsoft profit tahun ini
slot minimal deposit pulsa termurah
daftar situs slot gacor 5000
pulsa tanpa turnover
agen slot gacor vip
daftar akun slot
mesin slot online
slot pragmatic play indonesia
situs slot spadegaming
situs slot playtech
situs slot habanero
slot online
slot online ringan menang
judi slot online
website judi slot
slot dengan bonus terbesar
permainan slot
bonus judi online
hoki main slot pragmatic
sport online
judi sport online
judi sport
permainan judi online

----------


## setia888

game sabung ayam gacor
tembak ikan uang asli
slot cq9 mudah menang
tips mix parlay
game slot habanero
idn poker ceme
daftar akun slot 5000
daftar akun slot 10000
agen slot deposit 10rb
agen slot deposit 5rb
slot pragmatic deposit pulsa
live casino deposit dana
live casino deposit ovo
live casino deposit gopay
live casino deposit pulsa
live casino deposit bank
pg slot online
joker123 deposit pulsa
joker123 deposit dana
joker123 deposit ovo
joker123 deposit gopay
joker123 deposit bank
agen sbobet
bola judi online deposit pulsa
bola judi online deposit dana
bola judi online deposit ovo
bola judi online deposit bank
bola judi online deposit gopay
bola judi online deposit LinkAja
situs judi bola parlay via pulsa
situs judi bola parlay via dana
situs judi bola parlay via ovo
situs judi bola parlay via bank
situs judi bola parlay via gopay
situs judi bola parlay via LinkAja
bandar bola
bandar bola indonesia
agen sbobet deposit tanpa potongan
judi bola deposit pulsa terlengkap
judi bola deposit dana terlengkap
judi bola deposit ovo terlengkap
judi bola deposit bank terlengkap
judi bola deposit gopay terlengkap
judi bola deposit LinkAja terlengkap
agen judi bola terpercaya
agen sbobet gacor
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar slot piala dunia
bandar slot online piala dunia
judi bola terpercaya
judi bola online
bandar judi bola
bandar judi bola online
bandar judi bola deposit dana
bandar judi bola piala dunia
bandar judi slot piala dunia
bandar judi bola slot deposit via dana
bandar judi bola anti rungkat
bandar judi bola anti rungkad
bandar judi bola gacor
judi online deposit via dana 5rb
judi online deposit via dana 10rb
agen sbo deposit pakai dana
agen sbo deposit lewat dana
agen sbo pakai dana
sbo online deposit dana member baru
sbo online deposit dana tanpa potongan
sbo online terpercaya via dana
agen sbo gacor via dana
situs agen sbo gacor hari ini
agen sbo gacor deposit dana
daftar situs agen sbo pakai dana
agen sbo gacor
taruhan bola online
judi bola sbobet
cs setia888
link alternatif setia888
link sbobet terpercaya
daftar sbobet terpercaya
agen sbobet terpercaya
agen sbo terbaik
agen sbo termurah
agen sbo terpercaya
agen sbo
agen sbobet indonesia
situs sbobet gacor hari ini
agen judi bola piala dunia
agen bola piala dunia
bola slot online terpercaya
bola slot online
bola judi online 24jam terpercaya
bola judi online
agen sbobet
agen sbobet terlengkap
agen sbobet terbaik
agen sbobet piala dunia terpercaya
agen sbobet piala dunia 2022
agen sbobet piala dunia
daftar judi bola terpercaya
agen judi bola terpercaya
setia888
setia 888
link alternatif setia888
link alternatif setia 888
slot dana
slot deposit dana
slot deposit dana 5000
slot deposit dana 10000
slot deposit dana 5rb
slot deposit dana 10rb
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana 5000
slot deposit via dana 10000
slot deposit via dana 5rb
slot deposit via dana 10rb
slot deposit pakai dana
slot deposit lewat dana
slot pakai dana
slot deposit dana member baru
slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
agen pragmatic slot via dana
slot joker deposit dana
slot pragmatic deposit dana
slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
situs slot gacor hari ini
bandar online slot dana bet murah
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar online deposit dana 5000
bandar online deposit dana 10000
bandar online deposit dana 5rb
bandar online deposit dana 10rb
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana 5000
bandar online deposit via dana 10000
bandar online deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online deposit pakai dana
bandar online deposit lewat dana
bandar online pakai dana
bandar online deposit dana member baru
bandar online deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online joker deposit dana
bandar online pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs bandar online pakai dana
bandar online slot dana
bandar online slot deposit dana
bandar online slot deposit dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit lewat dana
bandar online slot pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit dana member baru
bandar online slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online agen pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online slot joker deposit dana
bandar online slot pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
poker deposit gopay 5ribu terpercaya
situs idn poker online terlengkap
situs judi live casino terbaik
situs slot deposit linkaja 10000
slot deposit dana 10000 tanpa potongan
daftar slot deposit pulsa 10000
link judi slot deposit dana
slot online deposit via pulsa
agen judi slot gopay 5rb
judi slot online ovo 5rb
bandar judi slot online via pulsa
agen slot deposit dana 5000
situs slot deposit pulsa 5000
situs slot deposit dana 5000
bo slot deposit gopay 5000
judi poker online deposit pulsa
daftar situs slot online gopay
bandar judi slot online terbaik
agen slot deposit dana 2022
bandar judi slot linkaja 10rb
agen judi slot online gopay
daftar situs judi slot pulsa
bo judi slot online terbaik
agen judi slot via pulsa
slot gacor via linkaja terbaik
situs judi slot deposit dana
judi slot deposit pulsa 10000
judi slot online deposit gopay 10rb
slot online gacor via pulsa
bandar judi poker deposit dana
situs agen judi slot online
situs slot online depo pulsa
situs judi slot ovo 5000
cara deposit judi slot online
agen slot gacor deposit ovo
bandar judi slot deposit bank
main slot online bonus melimpah
situs slot deposit pulsa 10rb
slot online terbaik terpercaya 2022
daftar slot online deposit ovo
situs judi slot depo ovo
judi slot online depo gopay
agen judi bola online resmi
bandar judi slot online via bank
bandar judi slot deposit termurah
agen judi tembak ikan terpercaya
judi slot deposit dana gacor
situs idn poker deposit tanpa potongan
daftar slot online deposit linkaja
agen judi slot deposit linkaja
situs slot online pakai ovo
judi slot online lewat linkaja
situs judi online slot dana 10rb
setia888 link alternatif
setia 888 link alternatif
setia888 login
setia 888 login
setia888 slot login
setia 888 slot login
situs judi online
slot gacor
website setia888
slot online gacor
slot online
situs slot gacor
slot deposit crypto
slot deposit via crypto
slot deposit pakai crypto
slot deposit lewat crypto
slot deposit dengan crypto
agen sbobet deposit dana
agen sbobet deposit ovo
agen sbobet deposit gopay
agen sbobet deposit linkaja
agen sbobet deposit pulsa
agen sbobet deposit bank
agen sbobet deposit crypto
agen sbobet deposit via dana
agen sbobet deposit via ovo
agen sbobet deposit via linkaja
agen sbobet deposit via pulsa
agen sbobet deposit via bank
agen sbobet deposit via crypto
agen bola deposit dana
agen bola deposit ovo
agen bola deposit gopay
agen bola deposit linkaja
agen bola deposit pulsa
agen bola deposit bank
agen bola deposit crypto
agen bola deposit via dana
agen bola deposit via ovo
agen bola deposit via linkaja
agen bola deposit via pulsa
agen bola deposit via bank
agen bola deposit via crypto
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
daftar slot dana
agen slot dana gacor
bandar slot pulsa tanpa potongan
pragmatic slot agen terbaik
situs slot habanero tergacor
slot pgsoft profit tahun ini
slot minimal deposit pulsa termurah
daftar situs slot gacor 5000
pulsa tanpa turnover
agen slot gacor vip
daftar akun slot
mesin slot online
slot pragmatic play indonesia
situs slot spadegaming
situs slot playtech
situs slot habanero
slot online
slot online ringan menang
judi slot online
website judi slot
slot dengan bonus terbesar
permainan slot
bonus judi online
hoki main slot pragmatic
sport online
judi sport online
judi sport
permainan judi online

----------


## setia888

game sabung ayam gacor
tembak ikan uang asli
slot cq9 mudah menang
tips mix parlay
game slot habanero
idn poker ceme
daftar akun slot 5000
daftar akun slot 10000
agen slot deposit 10rb
agen slot deposit 5rb
slot pragmatic deposit pulsa
live casino deposit dana
live casino deposit ovo
live casino deposit gopay
live casino deposit pulsa
live casino deposit bank
pg slot online
joker123 deposit pulsa
joker123 deposit dana
joker123 deposit ovo
joker123 deposit gopay
joker123 deposit bank
agen sbobet
bola judi online deposit pulsa
bola judi online deposit dana
bola judi online deposit ovo
bola judi online deposit bank
bola judi online deposit gopay
bola judi online deposit LinkAja
situs judi bola parlay via pulsa
situs judi bola parlay via dana
situs judi bola parlay via ovo
situs judi bola parlay via bank
situs judi bola parlay via gopay
situs judi bola parlay via LinkAja
bandar bola
bandar bola indonesia
agen sbobet deposit tanpa potongan
judi bola deposit pulsa terlengkap
judi bola deposit dana terlengkap
judi bola deposit ovo terlengkap
judi bola deposit bank terlengkap
judi bola deposit gopay terlengkap
judi bola deposit LinkAja terlengkap
agen judi bola terpercaya
agen sbobet gacor
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar slot piala dunia
bandar slot online piala dunia
judi bola terpercaya
judi bola online
bandar judi bola
bandar judi bola online
bandar judi bola deposit dana
bandar judi bola piala dunia
bandar judi slot piala dunia
bandar judi bola slot deposit via dana
bandar judi bola anti rungkat
bandar judi bola anti rungkad
bandar judi bola gacor
judi online deposit via dana 5rb
judi online deposit via dana 10rb
agen sbo deposit pakai dana
agen sbo deposit lewat dana
agen sbo pakai dana
sbo online deposit dana member baru
sbo online deposit dana tanpa potongan
sbo online terpercaya via dana
agen sbo gacor via dana
situs agen sbo gacor hari ini
agen sbo gacor deposit dana
daftar situs agen sbo pakai dana
agen sbo gacor
taruhan bola online
judi bola sbobet
cs setia888
link alternatif setia888
link sbobet terpercaya
daftar sbobet terpercaya
agen sbobet terpercaya
agen sbo terbaik
agen sbo termurah
agen sbo terpercaya
agen sbo
agen sbobet indonesia
situs sbobet gacor hari ini
agen judi bola piala dunia
agen bola piala dunia
bola slot online terpercaya
bola slot online
bola judi online 24jam terpercaya
bola judi online
agen sbobet
agen sbobet terlengkap
agen sbobet terbaik
agen sbobet piala dunia terpercaya
agen sbobet piala dunia 2022
agen sbobet piala dunia
daftar judi bola terpercaya
agen judi bola terpercaya
setia888
setia 888
link alternatif setia888
link alternatif setia 888
slot dana
slot deposit dana
slot deposit dana 5000
slot deposit dana 10000
slot deposit dana 5rb
slot deposit dana 10rb
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana 5000
slot deposit via dana 10000
slot deposit via dana 5rb
slot deposit via dana 10rb
slot deposit pakai dana
slot deposit lewat dana
slot pakai dana
slot deposit dana member baru
slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
agen pragmatic slot via dana
slot joker deposit dana
slot pragmatic deposit dana
slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
situs slot gacor hari ini
bandar online slot dana bet murah
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar online deposit dana 5000
bandar online deposit dana 10000
bandar online deposit dana 5rb
bandar online deposit dana 10rb
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana 5000
bandar online deposit via dana 10000
bandar online deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online deposit pakai dana
bandar online deposit lewat dana
bandar online pakai dana
bandar online deposit dana member baru
bandar online deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online joker deposit dana
bandar online pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs bandar online pakai dana
bandar online slot dana
bandar online slot deposit dana
bandar online slot deposit dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit lewat dana
bandar online slot pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit dana member baru
bandar online slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online agen pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online slot joker deposit dana
bandar online slot pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
poker deposit gopay 5ribu terpercaya
situs idn poker online terlengkap
situs judi live casino terbaik
situs slot deposit linkaja 10000
slot deposit dana 10000 tanpa potongan
daftar slot deposit pulsa 10000
link judi slot deposit dana
slot online deposit via pulsa
agen judi slot gopay 5rb
judi slot online ovo 5rb
bandar judi slot online via pulsa
agen slot deposit dana 5000
situs slot deposit pulsa 5000
situs slot deposit dana 5000
bo slot deposit gopay 5000
judi poker online deposit pulsa
daftar situs slot online gopay
bandar judi slot online terbaik
agen slot deposit dana 2022
bandar judi slot linkaja 10rb
agen judi slot online gopay
daftar situs judi slot pulsa
bo judi slot online terbaik
agen judi slot via pulsa
slot gacor via linkaja terbaik
situs judi slot deposit dana
judi slot deposit pulsa 10000
judi slot online deposit gopay 10rb
slot online gacor via pulsa
bandar judi poker deposit dana
situs agen judi slot online
situs slot online depo pulsa
situs judi slot ovo 5000
cara deposit judi slot online
agen slot gacor deposit ovo
bandar judi slot deposit bank
main slot online bonus melimpah
situs slot deposit pulsa 10rb
slot online terbaik terpercaya 2022
daftar slot online deposit ovo
situs judi slot depo ovo
judi slot online depo gopay
agen judi bola online resmi
bandar judi slot online via bank
bandar judi slot deposit termurah
agen judi tembak ikan terpercaya
judi slot deposit dana gacor
situs idn poker deposit tanpa potongan
daftar slot online deposit linkaja
agen judi slot deposit linkaja
situs slot online pakai ovo
judi slot online lewat linkaja
situs judi online slot dana 10rb
setia888 link alternatif
setia 888 link alternatif
setia888 login
setia 888 login
setia888 slot login
setia 888 slot login
situs judi online
slot gacor
website setia888
slot online gacor
slot online
situs slot gacor
slot deposit crypto
slot deposit via crypto
slot deposit pakai crypto
slot deposit lewat crypto
slot deposit dengan crypto
agen sbobet deposit dana
agen sbobet deposit ovo
agen sbobet deposit gopay
agen sbobet deposit linkaja
agen sbobet deposit pulsa
agen sbobet deposit bank
agen sbobet deposit crypto
agen sbobet deposit via dana
agen sbobet deposit via ovo
agen sbobet deposit via linkaja
agen sbobet deposit via pulsa
agen sbobet deposit via bank
agen sbobet deposit via crypto
agen bola deposit dana
agen bola deposit ovo
agen bola deposit gopay
agen bola deposit linkaja
agen bola deposit pulsa
agen bola deposit bank
agen bola deposit crypto
agen bola deposit via dana
agen bola deposit via ovo
agen bola deposit via linkaja
agen bola deposit via pulsa
agen bola deposit via bank
agen bola deposit via crypto
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
daftar slot dana
agen slot dana gacor
bandar slot pulsa tanpa potongan
pragmatic slot agen terbaik
situs slot habanero tergacor
slot pgsoft profit tahun ini
slot minimal deposit pulsa termurah
daftar situs slot gacor 5000
pulsa tanpa turnover
agen slot gacor vip
daftar akun slot
mesin slot online
slot pragmatic play indonesia
situs slot spadegaming
situs slot playtech
situs slot habanero
slot online
slot online ringan menang
judi slot online
website judi slot
slot dengan bonus terbesar
permainan slot
bonus judi online
hoki main slot pragmatic
sport online
judi sport online
judi sport
permainan judi online

----------


## setia888

game sabung ayam gacor
tembak ikan uang asli
slot cq9 mudah menang
tips mix parlay
game slot habanero
idn poker ceme
daftar akun slot 5000
daftar akun slot 10000
agen slot deposit 10rb
agen slot deposit 5rb
slot pragmatic deposit pulsa
live casino deposit dana
live casino deposit ovo
live casino deposit gopay
live casino deposit pulsa
live casino deposit bank
pg slot online
joker123 deposit pulsa
joker123 deposit dana
joker123 deposit ovo
joker123 deposit gopay
joker123 deposit bank
agen sbobet
bola judi online deposit pulsa
bola judi online deposit dana
bola judi online deposit ovo
bola judi online deposit bank
bola judi online deposit gopay
bola judi online deposit LinkAja
situs judi bola parlay via pulsa
situs judi bola parlay via dana
situs judi bola parlay via ovo
situs judi bola parlay via bank
situs judi bola parlay via gopay
situs judi bola parlay via LinkAja
bandar bola
bandar bola indonesia
agen sbobet deposit tanpa potongan
judi bola deposit pulsa terlengkap
judi bola deposit dana terlengkap
judi bola deposit ovo terlengkap
judi bola deposit bank terlengkap
judi bola deposit gopay terlengkap
judi bola deposit LinkAja terlengkap
agen judi bola terpercaya
agen sbobet gacor
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar slot piala dunia
bandar slot online piala dunia
judi bola terpercaya
judi bola online
bandar judi bola
bandar judi bola online
bandar judi bola deposit dana
bandar judi bola piala dunia
bandar judi slot piala dunia
bandar judi bola slot deposit via dana
bandar judi bola anti rungkat
bandar judi bola anti rungkad
bandar judi bola gacor
judi online deposit via dana 5rb
judi online deposit via dana 10rb
agen sbo deposit pakai dana
agen sbo deposit lewat dana
agen sbo pakai dana
sbo online deposit dana member baru
sbo online deposit dana tanpa potongan
sbo online terpercaya via dana
agen sbo gacor via dana
situs agen sbo gacor hari ini
agen sbo gacor deposit dana
daftar situs agen sbo pakai dana
agen sbo gacor
taruhan bola online
judi bola sbobet
cs setia888
link alternatif setia888
link sbobet terpercaya
daftar sbobet terpercaya
agen sbobet terpercaya
agen sbo terbaik
agen sbo termurah
agen sbo terpercaya
agen sbo
agen sbobet indonesia
situs sbobet gacor hari ini
agen judi bola piala dunia
agen bola piala dunia
bola slot online terpercaya
bola slot online
bola judi online 24jam terpercaya
bola judi online
agen sbobet
agen sbobet terlengkap
agen sbobet terbaik
agen sbobet piala dunia terpercaya
agen sbobet piala dunia 2022
agen sbobet piala dunia
daftar judi bola terpercaya
agen judi bola terpercaya
setia888
setia 888
link alternatif setia888
link alternatif setia 888
slot dana
slot deposit dana
slot deposit dana 5000
slot deposit dana 10000
slot deposit dana 5rb
slot deposit dana 10rb
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana 5000
slot deposit via dana 10000
slot deposit via dana 5rb
slot deposit via dana 10rb
slot deposit pakai dana
slot deposit lewat dana
slot pakai dana
slot deposit dana member baru
slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
agen pragmatic slot via dana
slot joker deposit dana
slot pragmatic deposit dana
slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
situs slot gacor hari ini
bandar online slot dana bet murah
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar online deposit dana 5000
bandar online deposit dana 10000
bandar online deposit dana 5rb
bandar online deposit dana 10rb
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana 5000
bandar online deposit via dana 10000
bandar online deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online deposit pakai dana
bandar online deposit lewat dana
bandar online pakai dana
bandar online deposit dana member baru
bandar online deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online joker deposit dana
bandar online pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs bandar online pakai dana
bandar online slot dana
bandar online slot deposit dana
bandar online slot deposit dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit lewat dana
bandar online slot pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit dana member baru
bandar online slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online agen pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online slot joker deposit dana
bandar online slot pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
poker deposit gopay 5ribu terpercaya
situs idn poker online terlengkap
situs judi live casino terbaik
situs slot deposit linkaja 10000
slot deposit dana 10000 tanpa potongan
daftar slot deposit pulsa 10000
link judi slot deposit dana
slot online deposit via pulsa
agen judi slot gopay 5rb
judi slot online ovo 5rb
bandar judi slot online via pulsa
agen slot deposit dana 5000
situs slot deposit pulsa 5000
situs slot deposit dana 5000
bo slot deposit gopay 5000
judi poker online deposit pulsa
daftar situs slot online gopay
bandar judi slot online terbaik
agen slot deposit dana 2022
bandar judi slot linkaja 10rb
agen judi slot online gopay
daftar situs judi slot pulsa
bo judi slot online terbaik
agen judi slot via pulsa
slot gacor via linkaja terbaik
situs judi slot deposit dana
judi slot deposit pulsa 10000
judi slot online deposit gopay 10rb
slot online gacor via pulsa
bandar judi poker deposit dana
situs agen judi slot online
situs slot online depo pulsa
situs judi slot ovo 5000
cara deposit judi slot online
agen slot gacor deposit ovo
bandar judi slot deposit bank
main slot online bonus melimpah
situs slot deposit pulsa 10rb
slot online terbaik terpercaya 2022
daftar slot online deposit ovo
situs judi slot depo ovo
judi slot online depo gopay
agen judi bola online resmi
bandar judi slot online via bank
bandar judi slot deposit termurah
agen judi tembak ikan terpercaya
judi slot deposit dana gacor
situs idn poker deposit tanpa potongan
daftar slot online deposit linkaja
agen judi slot deposit linkaja
situs slot online pakai ovo
judi slot online lewat linkaja
situs judi online slot dana 10rb
setia888 link alternatif
setia 888 link alternatif
setia888 login
setia 888 login
setia888 slot login
setia 888 slot login
situs judi online
slot gacor
website setia888
slot online gacor
slot online
situs slot gacor
slot deposit crypto
slot deposit via crypto
slot deposit pakai crypto
slot deposit lewat crypto
slot deposit dengan crypto
agen sbobet deposit dana
agen sbobet deposit ovo
agen sbobet deposit gopay
agen sbobet deposit linkaja
agen sbobet deposit pulsa
agen sbobet deposit bank
agen sbobet deposit crypto
agen sbobet deposit via dana
agen sbobet deposit via ovo
agen sbobet deposit via linkaja
agen sbobet deposit via pulsa
agen sbobet deposit via bank
agen sbobet deposit via crypto
agen bola deposit dana
agen bola deposit ovo
agen bola deposit gopay
agen bola deposit linkaja
agen bola deposit pulsa
agen bola deposit bank
agen bola deposit crypto
agen bola deposit via dana
agen bola deposit via ovo
agen bola deposit via linkaja
agen bola deposit via pulsa
agen bola deposit via bank
agen bola deposit via crypto
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
daftar slot dana
agen slot dana gacor
bandar slot pulsa tanpa potongan
pragmatic slot agen terbaik
situs slot habanero tergacor
slot pgsoft profit tahun ini
slot minimal deposit pulsa termurah
daftar situs slot gacor 5000
pulsa tanpa turnover
agen slot gacor vip
daftar akun slot
mesin slot online
slot pragmatic play indonesia
situs slot spadegaming
situs slot playtech
situs slot habanero
slot online
slot online ringan menang
judi slot online
website judi slot
slot dengan bonus terbesar
permainan slot
bonus judi online
hoki main slot pragmatic
sport online
judi sport online
judi sport
permainan judi online

----------


## setia888

game sabung ayam gacor
tembak ikan uang asli
slot cq9 mudah menang
tips mix parlay
game slot habanero
idn poker ceme
daftar akun slot 5000
daftar akun slot 10000
agen slot deposit 10rb
agen slot deposit 5rb
slot pragmatic deposit pulsa
live casino deposit dana
live casino deposit ovo
live casino deposit gopay
live casino deposit pulsa
live casino deposit bank
pg slot online
joker123 deposit pulsa
joker123 deposit dana
joker123 deposit ovo
joker123 deposit gopay
joker123 deposit bank
agen sbobet
bola judi online deposit pulsa
bola judi online deposit dana
bola judi online deposit ovo
bola judi online deposit bank
bola judi online deposit gopay
bola judi online deposit LinkAja
situs judi bola parlay via pulsa
situs judi bola parlay via dana
situs judi bola parlay via ovo
situs judi bola parlay via bank
situs judi bola parlay via gopay
situs judi bola parlay via LinkAja
bandar bola
bandar bola indonesia
agen sbobet deposit tanpa potongan
judi bola deposit pulsa terlengkap
judi bola deposit dana terlengkap
judi bola deposit ovo terlengkap
judi bola deposit bank terlengkap
judi bola deposit gopay terlengkap
judi bola deposit LinkAja terlengkap
agen judi bola terpercaya
agen sbobet gacor
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar slot piala dunia
bandar slot online piala dunia
judi bola terpercaya
judi bola online
bandar judi bola
bandar judi bola online
bandar judi bola deposit dana
bandar judi bola piala dunia
bandar judi slot piala dunia
bandar judi bola slot deposit via dana
bandar judi bola anti rungkat
bandar judi bola anti rungkad
bandar judi bola gacor
judi online deposit via dana 5rb
judi online deposit via dana 10rb
agen sbo deposit pakai dana
agen sbo deposit lewat dana
agen sbo pakai dana
sbo online deposit dana member baru
sbo online deposit dana tanpa potongan
sbo online terpercaya via dana
agen sbo gacor via dana
situs agen sbo gacor hari ini
agen sbo gacor deposit dana
daftar situs agen sbo pakai dana
agen sbo gacor
taruhan bola online
judi bola sbobet
cs setia888
link alternatif setia888
link sbobet terpercaya
daftar sbobet terpercaya
agen sbobet terpercaya
agen sbo terbaik
agen sbo termurah
agen sbo terpercaya
agen sbo
agen sbobet indonesia
situs sbobet gacor hari ini
agen judi bola piala dunia
agen bola piala dunia
bola slot online terpercaya
bola slot online
bola judi online 24jam terpercaya
bola judi online
agen sbobet
agen sbobet terlengkap
agen sbobet terbaik
agen sbobet piala dunia terpercaya
agen sbobet piala dunia 2022
agen sbobet piala dunia
daftar judi bola terpercaya
agen judi bola terpercaya
setia888
setia 888
link alternatif setia888
link alternatif setia 888
slot dana
slot deposit dana
slot deposit dana 5000
slot deposit dana 10000
slot deposit dana 5rb
slot deposit dana 10rb
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit via dana 5000
slot deposit via dana 10000
slot deposit via dana 5rb
slot deposit via dana 10rb
slot deposit pakai dana
slot deposit lewat dana
slot pakai dana
slot deposit dana member baru
slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
agen pragmatic slot via dana
slot joker deposit dana
slot pragmatic deposit dana
slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
situs slot gacor hari ini
bandar online slot dana bet murah
bandar online slot deposit dana terpercaya
bandar online deposit dana 5000
bandar online deposit dana 10000
bandar online deposit dana 5rb
bandar online deposit dana 10rb
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana
bandar online deposit via dana 5000
bandar online deposit via dana 10000
bandar online deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online deposit pakai dana
bandar online deposit lewat dana
bandar online pakai dana
bandar online deposit dana member baru
bandar online deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online joker deposit dana
bandar online pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs bandar online pakai dana
bandar online slot dana
bandar online slot deposit dana
bandar online slot deposit dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10000
bandar online slot deposit via dana 5rb
bandar online slot deposit via dana 10rb
bandar online slot deposit pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit lewat dana
bandar online slot pakai dana
bandar online slot deposit dana member baru
bandar online slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
bandar online agen pragmatic slot via dana
bandar online slot joker deposit dana
bandar online slot pragmatic deposit dana
bandar online slot pg soft gacor deposit dana
daftar situs slot pakai dana
poker deposit gopay 5ribu terpercaya
situs idn poker online terlengkap
situs judi live casino terbaik
situs slot deposit linkaja 10000
slot deposit dana 10000 tanpa potongan
daftar slot deposit pulsa 10000
link judi slot deposit dana
slot online deposit via pulsa
agen judi slot gopay 5rb
judi slot online ovo 5rb
bandar judi slot online via pulsa
agen slot deposit dana 5000
situs slot deposit pulsa 5000
situs slot deposit dana 5000
bo slot deposit gopay 5000
judi poker online deposit pulsa
daftar situs slot online gopay
bandar judi slot online terbaik
agen slot deposit dana 2022
bandar judi slot linkaja 10rb
agen judi slot online gopay
daftar situs judi slot pulsa
bo judi slot online terbaik
agen judi slot via pulsa
slot gacor via linkaja terbaik
situs judi slot deposit dana
judi slot deposit pulsa 10000
judi slot online deposit gopay 10rb
slot online gacor via pulsa
bandar judi poker deposit dana
situs agen judi slot online
situs slot online depo pulsa
situs judi slot ovo 5000
cara deposit judi slot online
agen slot gacor deposit ovo
bandar judi slot deposit bank
main slot online bonus melimpah
situs slot deposit pulsa 10rb
slot online terbaik terpercaya 2022
daftar slot online deposit ovo
situs judi slot depo ovo
judi slot online depo gopay
agen judi bola online resmi
bandar judi slot online via bank
bandar judi slot deposit termurah
agen judi tembak ikan terpercaya
judi slot deposit dana gacor
situs idn poker deposit tanpa potongan
daftar slot online deposit linkaja
agen judi slot deposit linkaja
situs slot online pakai ovo
judi slot online lewat linkaja
situs judi online slot dana 10rb
setia888 link alternatif
setia 888 link alternatif
setia888 login
setia 888 login
setia888 slot login
setia 888 slot login
situs judi online
slot gacor
website setia888
slot online gacor
slot online
situs slot gacor
slot deposit crypto
slot deposit via crypto
slot deposit pakai crypto
slot deposit lewat crypto
slot deposit dengan crypto
agen sbobet deposit dana
agen sbobet deposit ovo
agen sbobet deposit gopay
agen sbobet deposit linkaja
agen sbobet deposit pulsa
agen sbobet deposit bank
agen sbobet deposit crypto
agen sbobet deposit via dana
agen sbobet deposit via ovo
agen sbobet deposit via linkaja
agen sbobet deposit via pulsa
agen sbobet deposit via bank
agen sbobet deposit via crypto
agen bola deposit dana
agen bola deposit ovo
agen bola deposit gopay
agen bola deposit linkaja
agen bola deposit pulsa
agen bola deposit bank
agen bola deposit crypto
agen bola deposit via dana
agen bola deposit via ovo
agen bola deposit via linkaja
agen bola deposit via pulsa
agen bola deposit via bank
agen bola deposit via crypto
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot online pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
slot deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
agen bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
judi bola deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar slot gacor terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di asia 2023
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit e-wallet terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit bank terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya 2023
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2022
bandar judi deposit pulsa terlengkap tanpa potongan terpercaya di indonesia 2023
daftar slot dana
agen slot dana gacor
bandar slot pulsa tanpa potongan
pragmatic slot agen terbaik
situs slot habanero tergacor
slot pgsoft profit tahun ini
slot minimal deposit pulsa termurah
daftar situs slot gacor 5000
pulsa tanpa turnover
agen slot gacor vip
daftar akun slot
mesin slot online
slot pragmatic play indonesia
situs slot spadegaming
situs slot playtech
situs slot habanero
slot online
slot online ringan menang
judi slot online
website judi slot
slot dengan bonus terbesar
permainan slot
bonus judi online
hoki main slot pragmatic
sport online
judi sport online
judi sport
permainan judi online

----------


## setia888

setia888
link alternatif setia888
slot gacor
slot gacor online
slot gacor terpercaya
slot gacor hari ini
slot gacor malam ini
slot gacor maxwin
slot gacor 2022
slot gacor 2023
slot gacor 4d
slot gacor bank
slot gacor dana
slot gacor gopay
slot gacor pulsa
slot gacor ovo
slot gacor linkaja
slot gacor via bank
slot gacor via dana
slot gacor via gopay
slot gacor via pulsa
slot gacor via ovo
slot gacor via linkaja
slot gacor terbaru
slot gacor vip
slot vip gacor
daftar vip slot gacor
slot online gacor
slot gacor 5000
judi gacor
judi gacor terpercaya
judi gacor hari ini
link alternatif slot gacor
alternatif link slot gacor
slot gacor terbaik
slot gacor resmi
bocoran slot gacor
slot gacor gampang menang
slot tergacor terbaru
slot gacor 24 jam
slot88
slot pragmatic play
slot pg soft gacor
slot gacor deposit 5000
slot princess gacor
rtp gacor
pola slot gacor
pola slot gacor hari ini
olympus gacor
kakek gacor
slot online

setia888
link alternatif setia888
slot gacor
slot gacor online
slot gacor terpercaya
slot gacor hari ini
slot gacor malam ini
slot gacor maxwin
slot gacor 2022
slot gacor 2023
slot gacor 4d
slot gacor bank
slot gacor dana
slot gacor gopay
slot gacor pulsa
slot gacor ovo
slot gacor linkaja
slot gacor via bank
slot gacor via dana
slot gacor via gopay
slot gacor via pulsa
slot gacor via ovo
slot gacor via linkaja
slot gacor terbaru
slot gacor vip
slot vip gacor
daftar vip slot gacor
slot online gacor
slot gacor 5000
judi gacor
judi gacor terpercaya
judi gacor hari ini
link alternatif slot gacor
alternatif link slot gacor
slot gacor terbaik
slot gacor resmi
bocoran slot gacor
slot gacor gampang menang
slot tergacor terbaru
slot gacor 24 jam
slot88
slot pragmatic play
slot pg soft gacor
slot gacor deposit 5000
slot princess gacor
rtp gacor
pola slot gacor
pola slot gacor hari ini
olympus gacor
kakek gacor
slot online

setia888
link alternatif setia888
slot gacor
slot gacor online
slot gacor terpercaya
slot gacor hari ini
slot gacor malam ini
slot gacor maxwin
slot gacor 2022
slot gacor 2023
slot gacor 4d
slot gacor bank
slot gacor dana
slot gacor gopay
slot gacor pulsa
slot gacor ovo
slot gacor linkaja
slot gacor via bank
slot gacor via dana
slot gacor via gopay
slot gacor via pulsa
slot gacor via ovo
slot gacor via linkaja
slot gacor terbaru
slot gacor vip
slot vip gacor
daftar vip slot gacor
slot online gacor
slot gacor 5000
judi gacor
judi gacor terpercaya
judi gacor hari ini
link alternatif slot gacor
alternatif link slot gacor
slot gacor terbaik
slot gacor resmi
bocoran slot gacor
slot gacor gampang menang
slot tergacor terbaru
slot gacor 24 jam
slot88
slot pragmatic play
slot pg soft gacor
slot gacor deposit 5000
slot princess gacor
rtp gacor
pola slot gacor
pola slot gacor hari ini
olympus gacor
kakek gacor
slot online


setia888
link alternatif setia888
slot gacor
slot gacor online
slot gacor terpercaya
slot gacor hari ini
slot gacor malam ini
slot gacor maxwin
slot gacor 2022
slot gacor 2023
slot gacor 4d
slot gacor bank
slot gacor dana
slot gacor gopay
slot gacor pulsa
slot gacor ovo
slot gacor linkaja
slot gacor via bank
slot gacor via dana
slot gacor via gopay
slot gacor via pulsa
slot gacor via ovo
slot gacor via linkaja
slot gacor terbaru
slot gacor vip
slot vip gacor
daftar vip slot gacor
slot online gacor
slot gacor 5000
judi gacor
judi gacor terpercaya
judi gacor hari ini
link alternatif slot gacor
alternatif link slot gacor
slot gacor terbaik
slot gacor resmi
bocoran slot gacor
slot gacor gampang menang
slot tergacor terbaru
slot gacor 24 jam
slot88
slot pragmatic play
slot pg soft gacor
slot gacor deposit 5000
slot princess gacor
rtp gacor
pola slot gacor
pola slot gacor hari ini
olympus gacor
kakek gacor
slot online

setia888
link alternatif setia888
slot gacor
slot gacor online
slot gacor terpercaya
slot gacor hari ini
slot gacor malam ini
slot gacor maxwin
slot gacor 2022
slot gacor 2023
slot gacor 4d
slot gacor bank
slot gacor dana
slot gacor gopay
slot gacor pulsa
slot gacor ovo
slot gacor linkaja
slot gacor via bank
slot gacor via dana
slot gacor via gopay
slot gacor via pulsa
slot gacor via ovo
slot gacor via linkaja
slot gacor terbaru
slot gacor vip
slot vip gacor
daftar vip slot gacor
slot online gacor
slot gacor 5000
judi gacor
judi gacor terpercaya
judi gacor hari ini
link alternatif slot gacor
alternatif link slot gacor
slot gacor terbaik
slot gacor resmi
bocoran slot gacor
slot gacor gampang menang
slot tergacor terbaru
slot gacor 24 jam
slot88
slot pragmatic play
slot pg soft gacor
slot gacor deposit 5000
slot princess gacor
rtp gacor
pola slot gacor
pola slot gacor hari ini
olympus gacor
kakek gacor
slot online

setia888
link alternatif setia888
sabung ayam setia888
sabung ayam online
sabung ayam gacor
sabung ayam 5000
situs judi sabung ayam online 24 jam
game sabung ayam online
aplikasi sabung ayam online
bocoran sabung ayam online
judi sabung ayam online
agen sabung ayam online terpercaya
sabung ayam online resmi
sabung ayam terpercaya
sv388
sabung ayam terbaik
sabung ayam resmi
sabung ayam deposit dana
sabung ayam deposit pulsa
sabung ayam deposit ovo
sabung ayam deposit gopay
sabung ayam deposit bank
sabung ayam deposit linkaja
sabung ayam mudah menang
sabung ayam gampang menang
game sabung ayam 
live sabung ayam
sabung ayam apk
arti kata sabung ayam
sabung ayam bangkok
sabung ayam thailand
sabung ayam filipina
arena judi sabung ayam
sabung ayam aduan
adu ayam online
sabung ayam anti rungkat
video sabung ayam
situs sabung ayam
situs sabung ayam terpercaya
situs sabung ayam terbaik
sabung ayam 24 jam
mimpi sabung ayam
sabung ayam sv388
sabung ayam s128
agen sabung ayam online
agen sabung ayam
agen sabung ayam gacor
bandar sabung ayam
bandar sabung ayam online
Setia888 Situs Agen Sabung Ayam Online Terpercaya Buka 24 jam

setia888
link alternatif setia888
slot deposit gopay
slot deposit gacor via gopay
slot deposit gopay tanpa potongan
slot deposit gopay 5000
slot deposit gopay 5 ribu
slot deposit gopay 5K
agen slot via gopay
bocoran slot gopay
judi deposit gopay
slot deposit via gopay
slot deposit pakai gopay
slot deposit lewat gopay
slot deposit gopay mudah menang
slot gopay tergacor
slot gopai
bo slot gopay
bandar judi via gopay
slot gopay
slot pakai gopay
slot gopay 5000
slot deposit via gopay 5000
agen slot gopay
slot gopay tanpa potongan
slot gopay murah
slot gopay 24 jam
slot gopay terpercaya
slot gopay terbaik
slot gopay 2022
slot gopay 2023
slot via gopay
slot gacor deposit gopay
situs bandar judi via gopay
slot gopay maxwin
slot gopay anti rungkat
link slot gopay
daftar slot via gopay
daftar slot gopay
gopay 5000
slot gopay 1000
slot gopay to kecil
alternatif link slot gopay
alternatif link judi deposit gopay
slot gopay mudah menang
pola gacor deposit gopay
rtp gacor deposit gopay
agen bola deposit gopay
casino deposit gopay
DAFTAR SITUS JUDI SLOT GOPAY GACOR TERBAIK| TANPA POTONGAN

setia888
link alternatif setia888
slot deposit gopay
slot deposit gacor via gopay
slot deposit gopay tanpa potongan
slot deposit gopay 5000
slot deposit gopay 5 ribu
slot deposit gopay 5K
agen slot via gopay
bocoran slot gopay
judi deposit gopay
slot deposit via gopay
slot deposit pakai gopay
slot deposit lewat gopay
slot deposit gopay mudah menang
slot gopay murah
slot gopai
bo slot gopay
bandar judi via gopay
slot gopay
slot pakai gopay
slot gopay 5000
slot deposit via gopay 5000
agen slot gopay
slot gopay tanpa potongan
slot gopay tergacor
slot gopay 24 jam
slot gopay terpercaya
slot gopay terbaik
slot gopay 2022
slot gopay 2023
slot via gopay
slot gacor deposit gopay
situs bandar judi via gopay
slot gopay maxwin
slot gopay anti rungkat
link slot gopay
daftar slot via gopay
daftar slot gopay
gopay 5000
slot gopay 1000
slot gopay to kecil
alternatif link slot gopay
alternatif link judi deposit gopay
slot gopay mudah menang
pola gacor deposit gopay
rtp gacor deposit gopay
agen bola deposit gopay
casino deposit gopay
DAFTAR SITUS JUDI SLOT GOPAY GACOR TERBAIK| TANPA POTONGAN

setia888
link alternatif setia888
slot deposit dana
slot deposit gacor via dana
slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
slot deposit dana 5000
slot deposit dana 5 ribu
slot deposit dana 5K
agen slot via dana
bocoran slot dana
judi deposit dana
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit pakai dana
slot deposit lewat dana
slot deposit dana mudah menang
slot dana tergacor
slot dana bet kecil
bo slot dana
bandar judi via dana
slot dana
slot pakai dana
slot dana 5000
slot deposit via dana 5000
agen slot dana
slot dana tanpa potongan
slot dana murah
slot dana 24 jam
slot dana terpercaya
slot dana terbaik
slot dana 2022
slot dana 2023
slot via dana
slot gacor deposit dana
situs bandar judi via dana
slot dana maxwin
slot dana anti rungkat
link slot dana
daftar slot via dana
daftar slot dana
dana 5000
slot dana 1000
slot dana to kecil
alternatif link slot dana
alternatif link judi deposit dana
slot dana mudah menang
pola gacor deposit dana
rtp gacor deposit dana
agen bola deposit dana
casino deposit dana
DAFTAR SLOT DANA ONLINE DEPOSIT 10 RIBU TERLENGKAP | TERPERCAYA

setia888
link alternatif setia888
slot deposit dana
slot deposit gacor via dana
slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
slot deposit dana 5000
slot deposit dana 5 ribu
slot deposit dana 5K
agen slot via dana
bocoran slot dana
judi deposit dana
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit pakai dana
slot deposit lewat dana
slot deposit dana mudah menang
slot dana tergacor
slot dana bet kecil
bo slot dana
bandar judi via dana
slot dana
slot pakai dana
slot dana 5000
slot deposit via dana 5000
agen slot dana
slot dana tanpa potongan
slot dana murah
slot dana 24 jam
slot dana terpercaya
slot dana terbaik
slot dana 2022
slot dana 2023
slot via dana
slot gacor deposit dana
situs bandar judi via dana
slot dana maxwin
slot dana anti rungkat
link slot dana
daftar slot via dana
daftar slot dana
dana 5000
slot dana 1000
slot dana to kecil
alternatif link slot dana
alternatif link judi deposit dana
slot dana mudah menang
pola gacor deposit dana
rtp gacor deposit dana
agen bola deposit dana
casino deposit dana
Slot Deposit Dana Amat Gacor Jamin Hoki di Indonesia

setia888
link alternatif setia888
slot deposit ovo
slot deposit gacor via ovo
slot deposit ovo tanpa potongan
slot deposit ovo 5000
slot deposit ovo 5 ribu
slot deposit ovo 5K
agen slot via ovo
bocoran slot ovo
judi deposit ovo
slot deposit via ovo
slot deposit pakai ovo
slot deposit lewat ovo
slot deposit ovo mudah menang
slot ovo tergacor
slot ovo bet kecil
bo slot ovo
bandar judi via ovo
slot ovo
slot pakai ovo
slot ovo 5000
slot deposit via ovo 5000
agen slot ovo
slot ovo tanpa potongan
slot ovo murah
slot ovo 24 jam
slot ovo terpercaya
slot ovo terbaik
slot ovo 2022
slot ovo 2023
slot via ovo
slot gacor deposit ovo
situs bandar judi via ovo
slot ovo maxwin
slot ovo anti rungkat
link slot ovo
daftar slot via ovo
daftar slot ovo
ovo 5000
slot ovo 1000
slot ovo to kecil
alternatif link slot ovo
alternatif link judi deposit ovo
slot ovo mudah menang
pola gacor deposit ovo
rtp gacor deposit ovo
agen bola deposit ovo
casino deposit ovo
Slot Deposit ovo Amat Gacor Jamin Hoki di Indonesia

setia888
link alternatif setia888
slot deposit pulsa
slot deposit gacor via pulsa
slot deposit pulsa tanpa potongan
slot deposit pulsa 5000
slot deposit pulsa 5 ribu
slot deposit pulsa 5K
agen slot via pulsa
bocoran slot pulsa
judi deposit pulsa
slot deposit via pulsa
slot deposit pakai pulsa
slot deposit lewat pulsa
slot deposit pulsa mudah menang
slot pulsa tergacor
slot pulsa bet kecil
bo slot pulsa

----------


## setia888

bandar judi via pulsa
slot pulsa
slot pakai pulsa
slot pulsa 5000
slot deposit via pulsa 5000
agen slot pulsa
slot pulsa tanpa potongan
slot pulsa xl
slot pulsa 24 jam
slot pulsa terpercaya
slot pulsa terbaik
slot pulsa 2022
slot pulsa 2023
slot via pulsa
slot gacor deposit pulsa
situs bandar judi via pulsa
slot pulsa maxwin
slot pulsa telkomsel
link slot pulsa
daftar slot via pulsa
daftar slot pulsa
pulsa 5000
slot pulsa 1000
slot pulsa to kecil
alternatif link slot pulsa
alternatif link judi deposit pulsa
slot pulsa mudah menang
pola gacor deposit pulsa
rtp gacor deposit pulsa
agen bola deposit pulsa
casino deposit pulsa
Slot Deposit pulsa Amat Gacor Jamin Hoki di Indonesia


setia888
link alternatif setia888
hacker slot
hacker slot rtp
aplikasi hack slot
hacker slot engine
slot hacker ampuh
slot hacker gacor
bocoran rtp
bocoran hacker slot hari ini
62 hacker slot
hacker slot pragmatic Play
hacker slot Joker123
hacker slot Spadegaming
hacker slot Microgaming
hacker slot CQ9
hacker slot Play N Go
hacker slot Netent
hacker slot RTG
hacker slot TTG
hacker slot PG Soft
script hack slot
apk hack slot
hacker slot rtp gacor
bocoran hacker slot
booran hacker slot malam ini
hacker slot gampang menang
hacker slot ampuh gampang menang
daftar slot hacker
daftar hack slot
hack slot
hack slot 2022
hack slot 2023
hack slot terbaru
hack slot terkini
hack slot gacor
link hack slot
link slot hack
daftar hacker slot
hack slot mudah menang
hack slot bet kecil
hack slot mudah jp
bot hack slot
game hack slot
hack slot terpercaya
hack slot terlaris
permainan hack slot
cheat hack slot
trik hack slot
Hacker Slot RTP Hari Ini Realtime Gampang Menang

----------


## setia888

setia888
link alternatif setia888
cara main judi bola parlay
aplikasi judi bola
judi bola parlay
judi bola bet 5 ribu
bandar agen bola
bandar bola asia
bandar bola
agen bola bet 10rb
daftar agen bola terpercaya di indonesia
agen bola bet 5000
agen bola bonus new member
agen judi bola
judi bola 88
agen bola deposit linkaja
agen bola deposit pulsa
agen bola deposit gopay
agen bola deposit dana
agen bola deposit ovo
agen judi bola terpercaya
bola parlay
agen bola terpercaya
judi bola
judi bola sbobet
judi bola resmi
daftar situs judi bola resmi dan terpercaya
situs judi bola resmi di indonesia
situs judi bola terbesar
situs judi bola
situs judi bola resmi asia
judi parlay
agen mix parlay 2 tim
aplikasi judi bola parlay
parlay bola
agen bola parlay
prediksi bola parlay
prediksi bola parlay malam ini
prediksi bola parlay hari ini
judi bola parlay
agen sbobet
situs bola parlay
prediksi skor bola parlay
parlay bola angkasa
mix parlay
agen judi parlay
taruhan bola parlay
bandar bola parlay gacor
apk judi bola
Setia888 : Situs Bandar dan Agen Judi Bola parlay Sbobet Terpercaya 2023

setia888
link alternatif setia888
slot deposit dana
slot deposit gacor via dana
slot deposit dana tanpa potongan
slot deposit dana 5000
slot deposit dana 5 ribu
slot deposit dana 5K
agen slot via dana
bocoran slot dana
judi deposit dana
slot deposit via dana
slot deposit pakai dana
slot deposit lewat dana
slot deposit dana mudah menang
slot dana tergacor
slot dana bet kecil
bo slot dana
bandar judi via dana
slot dana
slot pakai dana
slot dana 5000
slot deposit via dana 5000
agen slot dana
slot dana tanpa potongan
slot dana murah
slot dana 24 jam
slot dana terpercaya
slot dana terbaik
slot dana 2022
slot dana 2023
slot via dana
slot gacor deposit dana
situs bandar judi via dana
slot dana maxwin
slot dana anti rungkat
link slot dana
daftar slot via dana
daftar slot dana
dana 5000
slot dana 1000
slot dana to kecil
alternatif link slot dana
alternatif link judi deposit dana
slot dana mudah menang
pola gacor deposit dana
rtp gacor deposit dana
agen bola deposit dana
casino deposit dana
Daftar Situs Slot Deposit Dana 10 Ribu Gacor Terlengkap

setia888
link alternatif setia888
slot deposit pulsa
slot deposit gacor via pulsa
slot deposit pulsa tanpa potongan
slot deposit pulsa 5000
slot deposit pulsa 5 ribu
slot deposit pulsa 5K
agen slot via pulsa
bocoran slot pulsa
judi deposit pulsa
slot deposit via pulsa
slot deposit pakai pulsa
slot deposit lewat pulsa
slot deposit pulsa mudah menang
slot pulsa tergacor
slot pulsa bet kecil
bo slot pulsa
bandar judi via pulsa
slot pulsa
slot pakai pulsa
slot pulsa 5000
slot deposit via pulsa 5000
agen slot pulsa
slot pulsa tanpa potongan
slot pulsa xl
slot pulsa 24 jam
slot pulsa terpercaya
slot pulsa terbaik
slot pulsa 2022
slot pulsa 2023
slot via pulsa
slot gacor deposit pulsa
situs bandar judi via pulsa
slot pulsa maxwin
slot pulsa telkomsel
link slot pulsa
daftar slot via pulsa
daftar slot pulsa
pulsa 5000
slot pulsa 1000
slot pulsa to kecil
alternatif link slot pulsa
alternatif link judi deposit pulsa
slot pulsa mudah menang
pola gacor deposit pulsa
rtp gacor deposit pulsa
agen bola deposit pulsa
casino deposit pulsa
Slot Deposit pulsa Amat Gacor Jamin Hoki di Indonesia

setia888
link alternatif setia888
slot gacor
slot gacor online
slot gacor terpercaya
slot gacor hari ini
slot gacor malam ini
slot gacor maxwin
slot gacor 2022
slot gacor 2023
slot gacor 4d
slot gacor bank
slot gacor dana
slot gacor gopay
slot gacor pulsa
slot gacor ovo
slot gacor linkaja
slot gacor via bank
slot gacor via dana
slot gacor via gopay
slot gacor via pulsa
slot gacor via ovo
slot gacor via linkaja
slot gacor terbaru
slot gacor vip
slot vip gacor
daftar vip slot gacor
slot online gacor
slot gacor 5000
judi gacor
judi gacor terpercaya
judi gacor hari ini
link alternatif slot gacor
alternatif link slot gacor
slot gacor terbaik
slot gacor resmi
bocoran slot gacor
slot gacor gampang menang
slot tergacor terbaru
slot gacor 24 jam
slot88
slot pragmatic play
slot pg soft gacor
slot gacor deposit 5000
slot princess gacor
rtp gacor
pola slot gacor
pola slot gacor hari ini
olympus gacor
kakek gacor
slot online

setia888
link alternatif setia888
toto togel
togel online
toto togel terpercaya
bandar toto togel
bandar togel terpercaya
toto togel terlengkap
togel bonus harian
togel deposit pulsa
togel deposit dana
togel deposit gopay
dunia togel
togel gampang menang
togel mudah menang
togel 4d
togel gacor
bo togel gacor
bandar togel
bo toto
togel sgp
togel hk
togel hari ini
togel hari ini hk
daftar judi togel
togel hari ini singapore
togel hari ini sidney
togel hari ini hongkong
togel hari ini macau
situs toto togel
daftar togel resmi
togel bet 100 perak
dana togel
togel deposit ovo
situs bandar togel
togel elite online
situs togel resmi toto
toto online login
rupiah toto togel
link togel toto
link togel resmi
bandar togel 100 pasaran
togel login
taruhan toto 4d
aplikasi togel resmi
bandar togel terpercaya di dunia
apk togel terpercaya
aplikasi toto macau
togel situs
Daftar Togel Toto Online Terpercaya Hadiah Terbesar Terlengkap 2022

----------


## setia888

setia888
link alternatif setia888
slot gacor
slot gacor online
slot gacor terpercaya
slot gacor hari ini
slot gacor malam ini
slot gacor maxwin
slot gacor 2022
slot gacor 2023
slot gacor 4d
slot gacor bank
slot gacor dana
slot gacor gopay
slot gacor pulsa
slot gacor ovo
slot gacor linkaja
slot gacor via bank
slot gacor via dana
slot gacor via gopay
slot gacor via pulsa
slot gacor via ovo
slot gacor via linkaja
slot gacor terbaru
slot gacor vip
slot vip gacor
daftar vip slot gacor
slot online gacor
slot gacor 5000
judi gacor
judi gacor terpercaya
judi gacor hari ini
link alternatif slot gacor
alternatif link slot gacor
slot gacor terbaik
slot gacor resmi
bocoran slot gacor
slot gacor gampang menang
slot tergacor terbaru
slot gacor 24 jam
slot88
slot pragmatic play
slot pg soft gacor
slot gacor deposit 5000
slot princess gacor
rtp gacor
pola slot gacor
pola slot gacor hari ini
olympus gacor
kakek gacor
slot online
slot online gampang menang
judi online
judi slot online
game slot
slot

setia888
link alternatif setia888
slot gacor
slot gacor online
slot gacor terpercaya
slot gacor hari ini
slot gacor malam ini
slot gacor maxwin
slot gacor 2022
slot gacor 2023
slot gacor 4d
slot gacor bank
slot gacor dana
slot gacor gopay
slot gacor pulsa
slot gacor ovo
slot gacor linkaja
slot gacor via bank
slot gacor via dana
slot gacor via gopay
slot gacor via pulsa
slot gacor via ovo
slot gacor via linkaja
slot gacor terbaru
slot gacor vip
slot vip gacor
daftar vip slot gacor
slot online gacor
slot gacor 5000
judi gacor
judi gacor terpercaya
judi gacor hari ini
link alternatif slot gacor
alternatif link slot gacor
slot gacor terbaik
slot gacor resmi
bocoran slot gacor
slot gacor gampang menang
slot tergacor terbaru
slot gacor 24 jam
slot88
slot pragmatic play
slot pg soft gacor
slot gacor deposit 5000
slot princess gacor
rtp gacor
pola slot gacor
pola slot gacor hari ini
olympus gacor
kakek gacor
slot online
slot online gampang menang
judi online
judi slot online
game slot
slot

----------

